# Hermes bags ~ Perfect Match ~ Hermes Scarves/Shawls



## mistikat

Continued from here.


----------



## designerdiva40

my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

designerdiva40 said:


> my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly




DD, this is a beautiful combination and love your new Feu B!


----------



## SugarMama

designerdiva40 said:


> my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly



What a pretty pairing!


----------



## designerdiva40

VigeeLeBrun said:


> DD, this is a beautiful combination and love your new Feu B!



Hi sweetie x I am obsessed with this bag & can't stop using it


----------



## designerdiva40

SugarMama said:


> What a pretty pairing!



Thanks sweetie, I still love this shawl just as much as when I purchased it


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi sweetie x I am obsessed with this bag & can't stop using it




DD, that's the best!!! Major congrats again.


----------



## lemontart

designerdiva40 said:


> my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly



Such a great combo! Congrats on your new b!


----------



## Kelly_76

designerdiva40 said:


> my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly




Wow, such a happy combo! Congrats on your new shawl!


----------



## sissy milano

designerdiva40 said:


> my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly



what a beauty! congrats!!


----------



## Beads123

Posting a photo of my new Jypsiere 34, along with scarf from last year.

Thanks for letting me share.  I love this colour rouge pivoine.


----------



## JRTgal

Beads123 said:


> Posting a photo of my new Jypsiere 34, along with scarf from last year.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I love this colour rouge pivoine.


Well...this combo just lifted my mood on a dreary, rainy day.  Beautiful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Beads123 said:


> Posting a photo of my new Jypsiere 34, along with scarf from last year.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I love this colour rouge pivoine.



Great combination and love your De La Mer Au Ciel silk, a wonderful design!


----------



## Kelly_76

Beads123 said:


> Posting a photo of my new Jypsiere 34, along with scarf from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I love this colour rouge pivoine.




Love this colour, too! And it's a perfect match with your De la Mer scarf!


----------



## katielure

Great combo and congrats on your new Feu B!


----------



## carlinha

designerdiva40 said:


> my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly



so absolutely gorgeous *DD40*, i love your feu B and it's perfect with PF!!!



Beads123 said:


> Posting a photo of my new Jypsiere 34, along with scarf from last year.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I love this colour rouge pivoine.



gorgeous pairing *beads*!  i love RP!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Added a few more combos. 

Ms Iris B35 and Ms BI K32 with new English Garden mousseline shawl.


----------



## chicinthecity777

And oldie (ish) but goodie, PdV ciel / parm with Iris B.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Added a few more combos.
> 
> Ms Iris B35 and Ms BI K32 with new English Garden mousseline shawl.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> And oldie (ish) but goodie, PdV ciel / parm with Iris B.




Perfect combinations and gorgeous pairings,* xiangxiang*! 

Congrats on your new mousseline, love that it works well with both Iris and BI.


----------



## Kelly_76

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And oldie (ish) but goodie, PdV ciel / parm with Iris B.



Love all of your pairings, xiangxiang! And your moussie is just gorgeous. ..very enabling...


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Added a few more combos.
> 
> Ms Iris B35 and Ms BI K32 with new English Garden mousseline shawl.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> And oldie (ish) but goodie, PdV ciel / parm with Iris B.



perfect pairings Xiangxiang, ms B and ms K, everything - beauties.


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang, I want both of those bags: your BI and your Anemone.  I am coming to get them.  Please wrap them nicely and leave them on your front porch.  Thanks.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Perfect combinations and gorgeous pairings,* xiangxiang*!
> 
> Congrats on your new mousseline, love that it works well with both Iris and BI.





Kelly_76 said:


> Love all of your pairings, xiangxiang! And your moussie is just gorgeous. ..very enabling...





MASEML said:


> perfect pairings Xiangxiang, ms B and ms K, everything - beauties.





Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, I want both of those bags: your BI and your Anemone.  I am coming to get them.  Please wrap them nicely and leave them on your front porch.  Thanks.



Thank you all your lovely ladies! I wasn't sure about the mousseline first but now I am convinced it's a keeper! Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

designerdiva40 said:


> my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly


Perfect match


----------



## thyme

Les Chemins Secret with anemone b30 and malachite k32


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> Les Chemins Secret with anemone b30 and malachite k32
> 
> View attachment 2967378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967379



*chincac*, love this Les Chemins Secret design and it is a stunning match! Isn't this your second CW, I recall that you might have the vert, too! 

Your pics are so enabling.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And oldie (ish) but goodie, PdV ciel / parm with Iris B.


I'm in love with this scarf. Perfect match


----------



## Kelly_76

chincac said:


> Les Chemins Secret with anemone b30 and malachite k32
> 
> View attachment 2967378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967379



Gorgeous combo, chincac!  LCS is such a lovely naive design.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, love this Les Chemins Secret design and it is a stunning match! Isn't this your second CW, I recall that you might have the vert, too!
> 
> Your pics are so enabling.



dear *Vigee*, you have a good memory. yes i have the vert too! thank you..



Kelly_76 said:


> Gorgeous combo, chincac!  LCS is such a lovely naive design.



thank you *Kelly_76*


----------



## jyyanks

Beads123 said:


> Posting a photo of my new Jypsiere 34, along with scarf from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I love this colour rouge pivoine.




I love RP too!!!  Gorgeous pairing!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Added a few more combos.
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Iris B35 and Ms BI K32 with new English Garden mousseline shawl.







xiangxiang0731 said:


> And oldie (ish) but goodie, PdV ciel / parm with Iris B.




Your bags are stunning!!!  Thanks for posting such gorgeous eye candy! 



chincac said:


> Les Chemins Secret with anemone b30 and malachite k32
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967379




You collection never ceases to amaze me! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Added a few more combos.
> 
> Ms Iris B35 and Ms BI K32 with new English Garden mousseline shawl.



Gorgeous bags *xiangxiang!* the mousseline is def a keeper!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chincac said:


> Les Chemins Secret with anemone b30 and malachite k32
> 
> View attachment 2967378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967379



Another great pairing *chincac!* sooooooo pretty


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> Another great pairing *chincac!* sooooooo pretty


 
thank you *GNIPPOHS...*love your Blue Atoll B!


----------



## chicinthecity777

LOUKPEACH said:


> I'm in love with this scarf. Perfect match





jyyanks said:


> Your bags are stunning!!!  Thanks for posting such gorgeous eye candy!





GNIPPOHS said:


> Gorgeous bags *xiangxiang!* the mousseline is def a keeper!



Thank you, you lovely ladies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> Les Chemins Secret with anemone b30 and malachite k32
> 
> View attachment 2967378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967379



Perfect for both bags!


----------



## lemontart

chincac said:


> Les Chemins Secret with anemone b30 and malachite k32
> 
> View attachment 2967378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967379



Nice match and beautiful bags!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Perfect for both bags!





lemontart said:


> Nice match and beautiful bags!



thank you ladies


----------



## Luvquality

Xiangxiang, Your English Garden moussie is just stunning. I'm sure it looks as gorgeous on you as it does with your K and B. I'm a new convert to moussie and this one is breathtaking!!


----------



## Luvquality

Chincac, your Malachite K  leaves me gasping, so lovely!!


----------



## thyme

Luvquality said:


> Chincac, your Malachite K  leaves me gasping, so lovely!!



 thank you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Luvquality said:


> Xiangxiang, Your English Garden moussie is just stunning. I'm sure it looks as gorgeous on you as it does with your K and B. I'm a new convert to moussie and this one is breathtaking!!



Thank you honey! I am wearing the mousseline today with Ms BI K and it's going to be a nice day here!


----------



## sissy milano

finally everything is so-black...


----------



## Kelly_76

sissy milano said:


> finally everything is so-black...




So cool! Would love to see you wearing all these stunning pieces!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sissy milano said:


> finally everything is so-black...



...and I'm SO-jealous


----------



## WilliamLion

sissy milano said:


> finally everything is so-black...



I SO LOVE your whole SO collection!!!!!


----------



## WilliamLion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Added a few more combos.
> 
> Ms Iris B35 and Ms BI K32 with new English Garden mousseline shawl.



Beautiful bags!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sissy milano said:


> finally everything is so-black...



Wow, how long did it take you to collect all these special pieces ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> finally everything is so-black...



Gorgeous, my friend, simply amazing!!!


----------



## sissy milano

Kelly_76 said:


> So cool! Would love to see you wearing all these stunning pieces!



maybe next winter, now here is time of sandals  



Israeli_Flava said:


> ...and I'm SO-jealous



you cannot with your unbelievable collection of colorfull beautiful items



WilliamLion said:


> I SO LOVE your whole SO collection!!!!!



thank you very much



chkpfbeliever said:


> Wow, how long did it take you to collect all these special pieces ?



it takes four years, more or less, the first piece is not in the pic and is a 35 so-black birkin, and the last piece, which are the so-black jumping (in the pic) I just found them last week after a very long research and a lot of good luck ...



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous, my friend, simply amazing!!!



thank you my sweet friend


----------



## chicinthecity777

WilliamLion said:


> Beautiful bags!!!



Thank you *WilliamLion*!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> finally everything is so-black...



*SO beautiful sissy!!! Everything is fab but the croc KP... *


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> finally everything is so-black...


 
amazing!


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> *SO beautiful sissy!!! Everything is fab but the croc KP... *



thank you dear *GNIPPOHS* 



chincac said:


> amazing!


----------



## scarf1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Added a few more combos.
> 
> Ms Iris B35 and Ms BI K32 with new English Garden mousseline shawl.


Beautiful mousse! I came close to buying this one today. and your bags are TDF!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

scarf1 said:


> Beautiful mousse! I came close to buying this one today. and your bags are TDF!!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## sissy milano

playing around with pattern and color/non color
zebra pegasus and so-black 35


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> playing around with pattern and color/non color
> zebra pegasus and so-black 35


 

perfect match....*sissy*!


----------



## Kelly_76

sissy milano said:


> playing around with pattern and color/non color
> zebra pegasus and so-black 35



Love this b/w combo!
Always a great style!


----------



## MSO13

sissy milano said:


> playing around with pattern and color/non color
> zebra pegasus and so-black 35



This was my first and very favorite shawl! Someday I hope to find the SO Black Kelly to go with it!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> playing around with pattern and color/non color
> zebra pegasus and so-black 35



*STUNNING...... *


----------



## werner

MrsOwen3 said:


> This was my first and very favorite shawl! Someday I hope to find the SO Black Kelly to go with it!


Sandia Exchange has a lovely SO Black Kelly 35 on Ebay.


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> perfect match....*sissy*!



thank you *chincac*



Kelly_76 said:


> Love this b/w combo!
> Always a great style!



very classic... it's true



MrsOwen3 said:


> This was my first and very favorite shawl! Someday I hope to find the SO Black Kelly to go with it!



to me it takes six month to appreciate it :shame: now I'm in love



GNIPPOHS said:


> *STUNNING...... *


----------



## MSO13

werner said:


> Sandia Exchange has a lovely SO Black Kelly 35 on Ebay.




I've been watching but sadly it's not the right time in the money tree orchard!


----------



## MSO13

sissy milano said:


> thank you *chincac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very classic... it's true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me it takes six month to appreciate it :shame: now I'm in love




I get that, it's a bold design and I think it's best thrown on casually. I think this will end up a grail for many in the future as it's so wearable and neutral. Glad you love it now!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> playing around with pattern and color/non color
> zebra pegasus and so-black 35



So elegant and dramatic ~ what an amazing pairing, *sissy*!!!


----------



## sissy milano

MrsOwen3 said:


> I get that, it's a bold design and I think it's best thrown on casually. I think this will end up a grail for many in the future as it's so wearable and neutral. Glad you love it now!



you're right for sure.




VigeeLeBrun said:


> So elegant and dramatic ~ what an amazing pairing, *sissy*!!!



thank you dear friend


----------



## papertiger

designerdiva40 said:


> my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly



So richly fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

sissy milano said:


> playing around with pattern and color/non color
> zebra pegasus and so-black 35



Pure and simple - perfection


----------



## papertiger

Beads123 said:


> Posting a photo of my new Jypsiere 34, along with scarf from last year.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I love this colour rouge pivoine.



So vibrant and exciting 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Added a few more combos.
> 
> Ms Iris B35 and Ms BI K32 with new English Garden mousseline shawl.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> And oldie (ish) but goodie, PdV ciel / parm with Iris B.



All combos so dreamy and elegant, you are developing your own inimitable style *xiang*


----------



## Serva1

You can never go wrong with classic black&white. Love your so-black collection Sissy, especially your B35 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Such an edgy look when paired with the zebra pegasus [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sissy milano

papertiger said:


> Pure and simple - perfection



thank you dear *papertiger*



Serva1 said:


> You can never go wrong with classic black&white. Love your so-black collection Sissy, especially your B35 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Such an edgy look when paired with the zebra pegasus [emoji173]&#65039;



thank you *Serva1*


----------



## Beads123

papertiger said:


> So vibrant and exciting
> 
> Thank you papertiger.  Rouge pivoine is such a happy colour and makes me smile when I wear it.


----------



## Beads123

JRTgal said:


> Well...this combo just lifted my mood on a dreary, rainy day.  Beautiful!


Thank you?  It lifts my mood too  nice to share this.


----------



## Beads123

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great combination and love your De La Mer Au Ciel silk, a wonderful design!



Thank you vigeelebrun. This scarf is brilliant for matching my bags. Also a great combination with my blue electric B too. May be tempted to buy more.


----------



## Beads123

Kelly_76 said:


> Love this colour, too! And it's a perfect match with your De la Mer scarf!



Thank you Kelly 76. It's my first photo to the forum so nice to get comments on it.  I call it my happy combination. Not that any Hermes combination isn't happy.


----------



## Beads123

carlinha said:


> gorgeous pairing *beads*!  i love RP!




Thank you carlinha.  When I bought the bag I was pretty convinced my  next purchase would be a scarf to go with. It was a perfect surprise to find I had this one already.


----------



## Beads123

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And oldie (ish) but goodie, PdV ciel / parm with Iris B.



This is beautiful pairing. I want both


----------



## jyyanks

Here's my new favorite combo


----------



## Serva1

Thats lovely jyyanks, never seen this scarf before [emoji1] I love Gris T[emoji7]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jyyanks said:


> Here's my new favorite combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997268


This is awesome


----------



## MYH

This thread is so inspirational! 



jyyanks said:


> Here's my new favorite combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997268


This is Gorgy! I never tire of seeing other peoples pics of Gris T and this lumieres scarf is perfect! 



sissy milano said:


> finally everything is so-black...


This pic is SO cool sissy. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> And oldie (ish) but goodie, PdV ciel / parm with Iris B.


XX - your iris b is bananas. Great pairing. 


chincac said:


> Les Chemins Secret with anemone b30 and malachite k32
> 
> View attachment 2967378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967379


Anemone makes me swoon too.  Maybe purple needs to be my next Kelly color and not blue? 


designerdiva40 said:


> my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly



Feu is stunning. How sweet she matches your first shawl. 


Beads123 said:


> Posting a photo of my new Jypsiere 34, along with scarf from last year.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I love this colour rouge pivoine.


My eyes nearly popped out of my head when I saw this. So pretty.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> Here's my new favorite combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997268



Love this combo with your Gris T, it's so lovely!!! You must reach for this almost every day,* jyyanks*


----------



## thyme

jyyanks said:


> Here's my new favorite combo




like the scarf print.! perfect with your gris T k! 



MYH said:


> This thread is so inspirational!
> 
> 
> Anemone makes me swoon too.  Maybe purple needs to be my next Kelly color and not blue?



agree - love this thread. no reason why you shouldn't have both purple and blue kelly?


----------



## thyme

i thought i didn't have any silks or cashmere to match this bag because i don't buy brown scarves but i was wrong!


----------



## Millicat

Your first and third match are my favourite


----------



## Elina0408

chincac said:


> i thought i didn't have any silks or cashmere to match this bag because i don't buy brown scarves but i was wrong!
> 
> View attachment 2998721
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998722



PERFECTION


----------



## Elina0408

jyyanks said:


> Here's my new favorite combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997268



Love this combi and your new scarf


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> i thought i didn't have any silks or cashmere to match this bag because i don't buy brown scarves but i was wrong!
> 
> View attachment 2998721
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998722



  faboulous dear *chincac*

the first pairing is TDF!

I like brown with blue so much... try, you will be surprised how many tones of blue this beautiful brown could support


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chincac said:


> i thought i didn't have any silks or cashmere to match this bag because i don't buy brown scarves but i was wrong!
> 
> View attachment 2998721
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998722


Love the last one


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> Here's my new favorite combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997268





chincac said:


> i thought i didn't have any silks or cashmere to match this bag because i don't buy brown scarves but i was wrong!
> 
> View attachment 2998721
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998722





Millicat said:


> Your first and third match are my favourite





sissy milano said:


> faboulous dear *chincac*
> 
> the first pairing is TDF!
> 
> I like brown with blue so much... try, you will be surprised how many tones of blue this beautiful brown could support



*chincac*, love all of your pics but how could I resist the vert Paperoles with your B ~ simply divine!


----------



## SugarMama

chincac said:


> i thought i didn't have any silks or cashmere to match this bag because i don't buy brown scarves but i was wrong!
> 
> View attachment 2998721
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998722


----------



## jyyanks

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is awesome





Serva1 said:


> Thats lovely jyyanks, never seen this scarf before [emoji1] I love Gris T[emoji7]





MYH said:


> This thread is so inspirational!
> 
> This is Gorgy! I never tire of seeing other peoples pics of Gris T and this lumieres scarf is perfect!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this combo with your Gris T, it's so lovely!!! You must reach for this almost every day,* jyyanks*





chincac said:


> like the scarf print.! perfect with your gris T k!





Elina0408 said:


> Love this combi and your new scarf



Thank you all!!!  Love my Gris T - the fact that the scarf matches so perfectly is an added surprise/bonus!!


----------



## jyyanks

chincac said:


> i thought i didn't have any silks or cashmere to match this bag because i don't buy brown scarves but i was wrong!
> 
> View attachment 2998721
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998722



Your bag is tdf!!!  While I like all the combos, the brown with the mousse is my FAVORITE!!!


----------



## Serva1

Chincac, the first one looks absolutely fabulous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] A stunning bag and scarf combo. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

jyyanks said:


> Here's my new favorite combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997268



So pretty *jyyanks!!!* need a bigger pic!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chincac said:


> i thought i didn't have any silks or cashmere to match this bag because i don't buy brown scarves but i was wrong!
> 
> View attachment 2998721
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998722



*Wow chincac* love these pairings!!! Is the croc b new? CONGRATS!! I love pairing number 3 the most.....


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> i thought i didn't have any silks or cashmere to match this bag because i don't buy brown scarves but i was wrong!
> 
> View attachment 2998721
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998722



OMG !! an exotic B.  Congrats *chincac* and based on my recall, I think you have silks and cashmere in every color that I love.  I would love to play in your closet.


----------



## Luvquality

Oh my, my, my...your lovely croc with your moussie is divine!!!


----------



## scholastican

chincac said:


> i thought i didn't have any silks or cashmere to match this bag because i don't buy brown scarves but i was wrong!
> 
> View attachment 2998721
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998722




How perfect!


----------



## scholastican

Hello lovely scarfies 

Etoupe/ebene Herbag 31 with 90cm Perspective Cavalier cw 09 rose/taupe/blanc


----------



## LOUKPEACH

scholastican said:


> Hello lovely scarfies
> 
> Etoupe/ebene Herbag 31 with 90cm Perspective Cavalier cw 09 rose/taupe/blanc


This made me love herbag even more


----------



## scholastican

LOUKPEACH said:


> This made me love herbag even more


Thanks, *LOUKPEACH*  I like the Herbag and think of it as the very casual little sister of my Ks


----------



## Serva1

scholastican said:


> Hello lovely scarfies
> 
> Etoupe/ebene Herbag 31 with 90cm Perspective Cavalier cw 09 rose/taupe/blanc




A match made in heaven, the more graphic look of the two tone Herbag is a perfect combo to PC.


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> OMG !! an exotic B.  Congrats *chincac* and based on my recall, I think you have silks and cashmere in every color that I love.  I would love to play in your closet.



thank you *chkpfbeliever*!! you are welcome to play in my messy closet anytime 



GNIPPOHS said:


> *Wow chincac* love these pairings!!! Is the croc b new? CONGRATS!! I love pairing number 3 the most.....



thank you *GNIPPOHS*! pairing 3 seems most popular..



Serva1 said:


> Chincac, the first one looks absolutely fabulous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] A stunning bag and scarf combo. Thank you for sharing.



thank you *Serva1*



jyyanks said:


> Your bag is tdf!!!  While I like all the combos, the brown with the mousse is my FAVORITE!!!



thank you *jyyanks*..the beige irise mousseline seems to be a hit here..



SugarMama said:


>



thank you *SugarMama*



scholastican said:


> Hello lovely scarfies
> 
> Etoupe/ebene Herbag 31 with 90cm Perspective Cavalier cw 09 rose/taupe/blanc



perfect pairing of neutrals...and thank you!


----------



## thyme

Millicat said:


> Your first and third match are my favourite



thank you *Millicat*..and congrats on your beautiful bolide!



Elina0408 said:


> PERFECTION



thank you dear 



sissy milano said:


> faboulous dear *chincac*
> 
> the first pairing is TDF!
> 
> I like brown with blue so much... try, you will be surprised how many tones of blue this beautiful brown could support



thank you *sissy.*.i have lots of silks and shawls, but none in blue.. i only have a ciel mousseline so will try pairing it with that one!! 



LOUKPEACH said:


> Love the last one



thank you *LOUKPEACH*



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, love all of your pics but how could I resist the vert Paperoles with your B ~ simply divine!



many thanks *Vigee,* you are always so sweet!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Beads123 said:


> This is beautiful pairing. I want both





MYH said:


> This thread is so inspirational!
> XX - your iris b is bananas. Great pairing.



Thank you for your kind words ladies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> i thought i didn't have any silks or cashmere to match this bag because i don't buy brown scarves but i was wrong!
> 
> View attachment 2998721
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998722



Love all your pairings! Gorgeous!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love all your pairings! Gorgeous!



 thank you dear


----------



## jyyanks

Another pairing - my B with my new mousse.


----------



## Ccc1

jyyanks said:


> Another pairing - my B with my new mousse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005005


Anemone is my favorite color. Your pairing is so beautiful


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jyyanks said:


> Another pairing - my B with my new mousse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005005


Perfect match!


----------



## Serva1

jyyanks said:


> Another pairing - my B with my new mousse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005005




This is beautiful [emoji171]


----------



## jyyanks

Ccc1 said:


> Anemone is my favorite color. Your pairing is so beautiful





LOUKPEACH said:


> Perfect match!





Serva1 said:


> This is beautiful [emoji171]



Thanks for sharing my joy!!!


----------



## Luvquality

Jyyanks, My,my, what a perfect pairing!! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## MYH

jyyanks said:


> Another pairing - my B with my new mousse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005005


My eyes keep darting back and forth between your beautiful B and ur beautiful moussie.  Don't know which I to look,at and focus on lol. Congrats.


----------



## jyyanks

Luvquality said:


> Jyyanks, My,my, what a perfect pairing!! Simply gorgeous!





MYH said:


> My eyes keep darting back and forth between your beautiful B and ur beautiful moussie.  Don't know which I to look,at and focus on lol. Congrats.



Thank you both!!!  It's funny because I didn't even think about pairing them together until I carried my B with me the other day.  It was like a lightbulb! went off and I ran and grabbed the  mousse!! Perfect combo for the warmer weather that we've been having.


----------



## Onthego

jyyanks said:


> Another pairing - my B with my new mousse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005005




This is beautiful. Okay so I haven't been on in awhile. Finally got something new. Actually at the LV national meet. Finally took a picture. So if I do say so myself, great minds think alike.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> Another pairing - my B with my new mousse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005005



Ahhhh, gorgeous combination, *jyyanks*! Simply perfect, major congrats!!


----------



## Serva1

Onthego said:


> This is beautiful. Okay so I haven't been on in awhile. Finally got something new. Actually at the LV national meet. Finally took a picture. So if I do say so myself, great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007112




I really like the look of a moussie. I start to crave for one after looking at these pics. Simply divine [emoji7]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Onthego said:


> This is beautiful. Okay so I haven't been on in awhile. Finally got something new. Actually at the LV national meet. Finally took a picture. So if I do say so myself, great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007112


Love your bag


----------



## Daisu

jyyanks said:


> Another pairing - my B with my new mousse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005005







Onthego said:


> This is beautiful. Okay so I haven't been on in awhile. Finally got something new. Actually at the LV national meet. Finally took a picture. So if I do say so myself, great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007112




Love both of your pairings! Anemone is such a beautiful color... [emoji171]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Onthego said:


> This is beautiful. Okay so I haven't been on in awhile. Finally got something new. Actually at the LV national meet. Finally took a picture. So if I do say so myself, great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007112



Wonderful pic, *Onthgo*, absolutely stunning!


----------



## jyyanks

Onthego said:


> This is beautiful. Okay so I haven't been on in awhile. Finally got something new. Actually at the LV national meet. Finally took a picture. So if I do say so myself, great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007112



WOW!!!  We have similar taste! The mousse you have is the one I contemplated before buying one pre-loved. I'm definitely going to go back for it.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ahhhh, gorgeous combination, *jyyanks*! Simply perfect, major congrats!!





Daisu said:


> Love both of your pairings! Anemone is such a beautiful color... [emoji171]



Thank you VigeeLeBrun & Daisu!


----------



## Daisu

I love this thread--everyone is so inspiring!!

I'm going to give it a go. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Daisu said:


> I love this thread--everyone is so inspiring!!
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3008818



Wowza, an elegant and stunning combination, *Daisu*. LOVE!!


----------



## Serva1

Daisu said:


> I love this thread--everyone is so inspiring!!
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3008818




Gorgeous, the softness of the moussie combined with the scales. The colours are perfect [emoji7]


----------



## MYH

Daisu said:


> I love this thread--everyone is so inspiring!!
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3008818


Daisy this pic is breathtaking and so dramatic! I'm picking my jaw up off the ground now.


----------



## Daisu

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, an elegant and stunning combination, *Daisu*. LOVE!!




Thank you VigeeLeBrun! That means a lot to me, coming from such a stylish lady [emoji4]



Serva1 said:


> Gorgeous, the softness of the moussie combined with the scales. The colours are perfect [emoji7]




Thank you Serva1! It matched in my head and I was worried it wouldn't in reality, but I'm glad you think it does. By the way, I LOVE your new GT B! I'm now craving something in GT as well [emoji7]



MYH said:


> Daisy this pic is breathtaking and so dramatic! I'm picking my jaw up off the ground now.




Hehe, thank you MYH for your kind compliment! I'm kind of a scarf newbie and seeing your beautiful collection and your scarf expertise has been very inspiring [emoji3]


----------



## sissy milano

Daisu said:


> I love this thread--everyone is so inspiring!!
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3008818




congrats *Daisu*, pure himalayan elegance.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Daisu said:


> I love this thread--everyone is so inspiring!!
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3008818



*Daisu* - This I thought you stole from a magazine insert !! LOL !! It is divine and I love that moussie !!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

daisu said:


> i love this thread--everyone is so inspiring!!
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3008818


omg u r so fancy


----------



## Serva1

I bought a MT some time ago that I haven't used. This is perhaps not the best combo, but goes nicely with the twillies. I might use these on another bag. Took a few pics before I will dress my new GT with beige twillies for summer. This will be an autumn look, if it works when I try it again.






The cold grey crashes a bit with the warm shades of GT. Might work better with a black bag...


----------



## Daisu

sissy milano said:


> congrats *Daisu*, pure himalayan elegance.




Thank you sissy milano!! Your collection is absolutely amazing.... [emoji173]&#65039;



chkpfbeliever said:


> *Daisu* - This I thought you stole from a magazine insert !! LOL !! It is divine and I love that moussie !!




Thank you chkpfbeliever!! [emoji5]&#65039; You are too kind, hehe. 
I completely understand the hoopla about h mousselines now... it's the dreamiest thing ever [emoji173]&#65039;



LOUKPEACH said:


> omg u r so fancy




Thank you LOUKPEACH! I don't feel particularly fancy....
Haha, I can't help thinking [emoji445]I'm in the fast lane[emoji445]
[emoji16]


----------



## Daisu

Serva1 said:


> I bought a MT some time ago that I haven't used. This is perhaps not the best combo, but goes nicely with the twillies. I might use these on another bag. Took a few pics before I will dress my new GT with beige twillies for summer. This will be an autumn look, if it works when I try it again.
> View attachment 3009995
> 
> View attachment 3009996
> 
> View attachment 3009999
> 
> The cold grey crashes a bit with the warm shades of GT. Might work better with a black bag...




Such a lovely scarf and bag! [emoji173]&#65039; I think your twillies really help tie in the colors together nicely.

I know exactly what you mean by the cold grey from the scarf. I ran into the same issue when I was looking for twillies for my B. A grey one seemed like the best choice but something kept feeling "off". In the end I went with a non-"matching" twilly. I think your choice of twilly really complements your bag, though! And the MT really goes with the twillies, so the overall look works nicely.


----------



## Kelly_76

*WOW, *again so many amazing pairings!!!




Daisu said:


> I love this thread--everyone is so inspiring!!
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3008818


 
I'm in heaven...



Serva1 said:


> I bought a MT some time ago that I haven't used. This is perhaps not the best combo, but goes nicely with the twillies. I might use these on another bag. Took a few pics before I will dress my new GT with beige twillies for summer. This will be an autumn look, if it works when I try it again.
> View attachment 3009995
> 
> View attachment 3009996
> 
> View attachment 3009999
> 
> The cold grey crashes a bit with the warm shades of GT. Might work better with a black bag...


 
This makes me want a bag in GT: this colour is perfect! The twillies add the right amount of colour!




Onthego said:


> This is beautiful. Okay so I haven't been on in awhile. Finally got something new. Actually at the LV national meet. Finally took a picture. So if I do say so myself, great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007112


 
Perfect combo! Love the fact that you took it to an *LV *meet!!!


----------



## Suzie

Daisu said:


> I love this thread--everyone is so inspiring!!
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3008818



Have I died and gone to heaven?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

jyyanks said:


> Another pairing - my B with my new mousse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005005





Onthego said:


> This is beautiful. Okay so I haven't been on in awhile. Finally got something new. Actually at the LV national meet. Finally took a picture. So if I do say so myself, great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007112



*Beautiful purpl pairings ladies...  Anemone too!*


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Daisu said:


> I love this thread--everyone is so inspiring!!
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3008818



 pls keep it coming *Daisu!!!*


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Serva1 said:


> I bought a MT some time ago that I haven't used. This is perhaps not the best combo, but goes nicely with the twillies. I might use these on another bag. Took a few pics before I will dress my new GT with beige twillies for summer. This will be an autumn look, if it works when I try it again.
> View attachment 3009995
> 
> View attachment 3009996
> 
> View attachment 3009999
> 
> The cold grey crashes a bit with the warm shades of GT. Might work better with a black bag...



Actually i like the pairing Serva, doesnt clash to my eyes... The soft colors look great with the Gt imo!


----------



## Rami00

Serva1 said:


> I bought a MT some time ago that I haven't used. This is perhaps not the best combo, but goes nicely with the twillies. I might use these on another bag. Took a few pics before I will dress my new GT with beige twillies for summer. This will be an autumn look, if it works when I try it again.
> View attachment 3009995
> 
> View attachment 3009996
> 
> View attachment 3009999
> 
> The cold grey crashes a bit with the warm shades of GT. Might work better with a black bag...


 
I love this!


----------



## Rami00

Onthego said:


> This is beautiful. Okay so I haven't been on in awhile. Finally got something new. Actually at the LV national meet. Finally took a picture. So if I do say so myself, great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007112


 
That color is soooo divine.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you dear Daisu, Kelly76, Gnippohs and Rami [emoji173]&#65039; I will try again this combo in autumn, but If it doesn't work when it's dark here in Scandinavia, then I give them away. The twillies go well with the MT though.


----------



## jyyanks

Daisu said:


> I love this thread--everyone is so inspiring!!
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3008818



WOW!!! Heart stopper!! Gorgeous combo.


----------



## jyyanks

Serva1 said:


> I bought a MT some time ago that I haven't used. This is perhaps not the best combo, but goes nicely with the twillies. I might use these on another bag. Took a few pics before I will dress my new GT with beige twillies for summer. This will be an autumn look, if it works when I try it again.
> View attachment 3009995
> 
> View attachment 3009996
> 
> View attachment 3009999
> 
> The cold grey crashes a bit with the warm shades of GT. Might work better with a black bag...



Isn't Gris T the best??  I think the lighter colors on the twilly look nice against a neutral like Gris T!  They can also work with a dark color. The beauty of H scarves is that they can be paired with so many different color as shown in this thread!


----------



## jyyanks

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Beautiful purpl pairings ladies...  Anemone too!*



Thank you!!! Anemone =


----------



## Serva1

jyyanks said:


> Isn't Gris T the best??  I think the lighter colors on the twilly look nice against a neutral like Gris T!  They can also work with a dark color. The beauty of H scarves is that they can be paired with so many different color as shown in this thread!




GT is great and so happy I finally got this neutral queen that so many fellow tpfers seems to like too. It wasn't in production for 2 yrs and the leather swap I saw last time I checked had a different shorter name but receipt says GT. I hope the autumn collection will have some nice scarfs to match the bag.


----------



## sissy milano

very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
thanks for letting me share


----------



## kewave

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> thanks for letting me share



Wow, wow, wow!!! Major love & congrats!!


----------



## MSO13

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> thanks for letting me share



Oh my goodness Sissy Milano! Huge congratulations to you! It's stunning!


----------



## Daisu

Kelly_76 said:


> *WOW, *again so many amazing pairings!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in heaven...
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me want a bag in GT: this colour is perfect! The twillies add the right amount of colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect combo! Love the fact that you took it to an *LV *meet!!!




Thank you *Kelly_76*! [emoji4]



Suzie said:


> Have I died and gone to heaven?




Hehe, thank you *Suzie*! You are too kind [emoji4]



GNIPPOHS said:


> pls keep it coming *Daisu!!!*




Thank you *GNIPPOHS*! You are so sweet. I'm usually quite shy about posting but your responses are so encouraging [emoji4] love love love your beautiful blue b, by the way!



jyyanks said:


> WOW!!! Heart stopper!! Gorgeous combo.




Thank you *jyyanks*!! Your anemone is a dream, and we are fellow TB lovers [emoji4]


----------



## Daisu

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> 
> thanks for letting me share




So so so beautiful *sissy milano*!!! Congrats! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## spylove22

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> thanks for letting me share



 OH MY!!! Speechless!


----------



## luckylove

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> thanks for letting me share



Oh my! What gorgeous scales on your fabulous B!! Congratulations on this beauty!!


----------



## scholastican

Serva1 said:


> A match made in heaven, the more graphic look of the two tone Herbag is a perfect combo to PC.



I think so too  Thank you, *Serva1*!


----------



## scholastican

chincac said:


> thank you *chkpfbeliever*!! you are welcome to play in my messy closet anytime
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *GNIPPOHS*! pairing 3 seems most popular..
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *Serva1*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *jyyanks*..the beige irise mousseline seems to be a hit here..
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *SugarMama*
> 
> 
> 
> perfect pairing of neutrals...and thank you!


Thank you, *chincac*! You are a style inspiration and an H idol!


----------



## scholastican

Daisu said:


> I love this thread--everyone is so inspiring!!
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3008818


My, oh my, this is the epitome of elegance!


----------



## thyme

scholastican said:


> Thank you, *chincac*! You are a style inspiration and an H idol!



thank you *scholastican*. you are very kind. i did finally get the brighton boots that you enabled me to get last year but have yet to wear them!!


----------



## Kelly_76

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> 
> thanks for letting me share




OMG!!!!
Major congrats, sissy!
She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> 
> thanks for letting me share




OMG, girlfriend, major congrats ~ this is HUGE!!!


----------



## hopiko

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> thanks for letting me share



WOWWEE!  Sissy, this is one very STUNNING bag!  Perfect match!   Congratulations on such a stunning addition!


----------



## MASEML

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> thanks for letting me share


Wow! Beautiful. Big big congrats. How did I miss this amazing reveal?!


----------



## U-lala

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> thanks for letting me share



This is sooooooo beatiful!  Major congratulations!!!!! Now even my husband wants one!!!!!


----------



## Elina0408

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> thanks for letting me share



Major congrats my dear! What a glorious new addition to your fab collection!


----------



## Elina0408

Daisu said:


> I love this thread--everyone is so inspiring!!
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3008818



Another fab bag and combi!


----------



## Ladybaga

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> thanks for letting me share



sissy,
CONGRATULATIONS on this BEAUTY!!! WOW!!! I love how you have paired her with your Kachinas! Perfect match (as always).


----------



## jyyanks

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> thanks for letting me share



This is a DREAM indeed! Congratulations on this rare beauty!


----------



## sissy milano

kewave said:


> Wow, wow, wow!!! Major love & congrats!!





MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh my goodness Sissy Milano! Huge congratulations to you! It's stunning!





Daisu said:


> So so so beautiful *sissy milano*!!! Congrats! ]&#65039;





spylove22 said:


> OH MY!!! Speechless!





luckylove said:


> Oh my! What gorgeous scales on your fabulous B!! Congratulations on this beauty!!





Kelly_76 said:


> OMG!!!!
> Major congrats, sissy!
> She is absolutely stunning!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, girlfriend, major congrats ~ this is HUGE!!!





hopiko said:


> WOWWEE!  Sissy, this is one very STUNNING bag!  Perfect match!   Congratulations on such a stunning addition!





MASEML said:


> Wow! Beautiful. Big big congrats. How did I miss this amazing reveal?!





U-lala said:


> This is sooooooo beatiful!  Major congratulations!!!!! Now even my husband wants one!!!!!





Elina0408 said:


> Major congrats my dear! What a glorious new addition to your fab collection!





Ladybaga said:


> sissy,
> CONGRATULATIONS on this BEAUTY!!! WOW!!! I love how you have paired her with your Kachinas! Perfect match (as always).





jyyanks said:


> This is a DREAM indeed! Congratulations on this rare beauty!



thank you dear H friends, this time my heart really skip a beat when my lovely super husband come home with the orange bag and want to make a toast, before opening, to our 25 years of life together 
I'm really in heaven, for the bag obviously but for the "beau geste" 
thanks for letting me share my happiness


----------



## jp_536

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> 
> thanks for letting me share







sissy milano said:


> thank you dear H friends, this time my heart really skip a beat when my lovely super husband come home with the orange bag and want to make a toast, before opening, to our 25 years of life together
> 
> I'm really in heaven, for the bag obviously but for the "beau geste"
> 
> thanks for letting me share my happiness




Soooooooo beautiful!!! Congrats!!! And even more amazing and beautiful is that your hubby came home with this baby to surprise you!! Super (H)ubby for sure! (You need a Minuit au Fauborg 70 to remember Super H!) . Happy 25 years!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear H friends, this time my heart really skip a beat when my lovely super husband come home with the orange bag and want to make a toast, before opening, to our 25 years of life together
> I'm really in heaven, for the bag obviously but for the "beau geste"
> thanks for letting me share my happiness



So so sweet, congrats to your 25 years together, glad that you added the back story.


----------



## sissy milano

jp_536 said:


> Soooooooo beautiful!!! Congrats!!! And even more amazing and beautiful is that your hubby came home with this baby to surprise you!! Super (H)ubby for sure! (You need a Minuit au Fauborg 70 to remember Super H!) . Happy 25 years!!



thank you! great idea minuit au faubourg!  




VigeeLeBrun said:


> So so sweet, congrats to your 25 years together, glad that you added the back story.



 thank you my friend


----------



## Serva1

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> 
> thanks for letting me share




I just went to heaven [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Sissy, your himalaya dream is beyond gorgeous. Thank you for posting details of the scales. Congrats and I'm so happy for you [emoji1] This bag is truly special, a 25th anniversary present from your DH, so romantic [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sissy milano

Serva1 said:


> I just went to heaven [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Sissy, your himalaya dream is beyond gorgeous. Thank you for posting details of the scales. Congrats and I'm so happy for you [emoji1] This bag is truly special, a 25th anniversary present from your DH, so romantic [emoji173]&#65039;



thank you dear Serva, you are so sweet.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear H friends, this time my heart really skip a beat when my lovely super husband come home with the orange bag and want to make a toast, before opening, to our 25 years of life together
> I'm really in heaven, for the bag obviously but for the "beau geste"
> thanks for letting me share my happiness



Congrats to a very special anniversary present.  This is truly rare and what a generous gift from DH.  He is a keeper.


----------



## scholastican

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear H friends, this time my heart really skip a beat when my lovely super husband come home with the orange bag and want to make a toast, before opening, to our 25 years of life together
> I'm really in heaven, for the bag obviously but for the "beau geste"
> thanks for letting me share my happiness


Congratulations on such a momentous milestone. What a fantastic pairing, and way to commemorate all your years together!


----------



## scholastican

Just a simple pairing 

K32 etoupe swift with Bolduc au carre twilly in cw15 gris/caramel/blanc. Thrilled to discover the stitching detail present throughout the bag, scarf, and shoes. It ties the accessories together nicely I think.

Enjoy the weekend, everyone  !


----------



## jyyanks

scholastican said:


> Just a simple pairing
> 
> K32 etoupe swift with Bolduc au carre twilly in cw15 gris/caramel/blanc. Thrilled to discover the stitching detail present throughout the bag, scarf, and shoes. It ties the accessories together nicely I think.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, everyone  !



Perfect match!! Shoes...check...bag...check...twilly...check!!!  Awesome!


----------



## scholastican

jyyanks said:


> Perfect match!! Shoes...check...bag...check...twilly...check!!!  Awesome!



Thanks so much, jyyanks!


----------



## Daisu

scholastican said:


> My, oh my, this is the epitome of elegance!




Thank you so much *scholastican*!! Love love love your perfect pairing of your kelly, twilly, and shoes!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Elina0408 said:


> Another fab bag and combi!




Thank you, *Elina0408*!![emoji4]


----------



## Elina0408

My Blue Electrique MM Picotin and Un Jardin Anglais cw6


----------



## scholastican

Daisu said:


> Thank you so much *scholastican*!! Love love love your perfect pairing of your kelly, twilly, and shoes!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *Elina0408*!![emoji4]




Thank you, Daisu!


----------



## jp_536

My Clic Clac a Pois overload... . Twillies and 70. But I love the polka dots! . (w/ Gris Fonce CDC and Curcuma Clic Clac)


----------



## sissy milano

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats to a very special anniversary present.  This is truly rare and what a generous gift from DH.  He is a keeper.



thank you my dear *chkpfbeliever*


----------



## sissy milano

scholastican said:


> Just a simple pairing
> 
> K32 etoupe swift with Bolduc au carre twilly in cw15 gris/caramel/blanc. Thrilled to discover the stitching detail present throughout the bag, scarf, and shoes. It ties the accessories together nicely I think.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, everyone  !



I like all in this pic! the Kelly is amazing, twilly perfection and the shoes 
I can immagine you walking with a simple pair of jeans... so classy
congrats!


----------



## sissy milano

Elina0408 said:


> My Blue Electrique MM Picotin and Un Jardin Anglais cw6



Love this pairing Elina! This scarf is so beautiful... I hope to see a 140 one day in this design.
your pico in blue electrique is full of caractere. Love it.


----------



## sissy milano

jp_536 said:


> My Clic Clac a Pois overload... . Twillies and 70. But I love the polka dots! . (w/ Gris Fonce CDC and Curcuma Clic Clac)
> 
> View attachment 3014377



wow beautiful pairing....
just to say... you know there is a max-twilly in this design/color


----------



## rainneday

jp_536 said:


> My Clic Clac a Pois overload... . Twillies and 70. But I love the polka dots! . (w/ Gris Fonce CDC and Curcuma Clic Clac)
> 
> View attachment 3014377



Wow! Gorgeous picture!


----------



## scholastican

jp_536 said:


> My Clic Clac a Pois overload... . Twillies and 70. But I love the polka dots! . (w/ Gris Fonce CDC and Curcuma Clic Clac)
> 
> View attachment 3014377


Nice scarf design and colors, they compliment your B...which happens to be my dream B(gold, ghw), if ever, someday, le sigh...


----------



## scholastican

sissy milano said:


> I like all in this pic! the Kelly is amazing, twilly perfection and the shoes
> I can immagine you walking with a simple pair of jeans... so classy
> congrats!


Thank you for the kindest words, *sissy milano*!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

scholastican said:


> Just a simple pairing
> 
> K32 etoupe swift with Bolduc au carre twilly in cw15 gris/caramel/blanc. Thrilled to discover the stitching detail present throughout the bag, scarf, and shoes. It ties the accessories together nicely I think.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, everyone  !



What a great pairing with your shoes and bag.  Swift is going on me after I got my B25. It is so buttery smooth.


----------



## scholastican

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a great pairing with your shoes and bag.  Swift is going on me after I got my B25. It is so buttery smooth.


Thank you, *chkpfbeliever*  How lucky you are with your B25, congratulations!


----------



## thyme

jp_536 said:


> My Clic Clac a Pois overload..Twillies and 70. But I love the polka dots!  (w/ Gris Fonce CDC and Curcuma Clic Clac)



love polka dots too...so fun! 



scholastican said:


> Just a simple pairing
> 
> K32 etoupe swift with Bolduc au carre twilly in cw15 gris/caramel/blanc. Thrilled to discover the stitching detail present throughout the bag, scarf, and shoes. It ties the accessories together nicely I think.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, everyone



love the etoupe swift k! sooo beautiful..



Elina0408 said:


> My Blue Electrique MM Picotin and Un Jardin Anglais cw6



great combo!


----------



## scholastican

chincac said:


> love polka dots too...so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> love the etoupe swift k! sooo beautiful..
> 
> 
> 
> great combo!


Thank you, *chincac*!


----------



## TankerToad

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> thanks for letting me share


Speechless!
Exquisite and spectacular
a DREAM FOR SURE........


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jp_536 said:


> My Clic Clac a Pois overload... . Twillies and 70. But I love the polka dots! . (w/ Gris Fonce CDC and Curcuma Clic Clac)
> 
> View attachment 3014377


Gorgeous everything


----------



## Daisu

Elina0408 said:


> My Blue Electrique MM Picotin and Un Jardin Anglais cw6




Stunning combo!! Such amazing jewel tones. I love your Laduree charm too [emoji7] 



jp_536 said:


> My Clic Clac a Pois overload... . Twillies and 70. But I love the polka dots! . (w/ Gris Fonce CDC and Curcuma Clic Clac)
> 
> View attachment 3014377




Really cute twilly design [emoji3] 
Gold w GHW is one of my favorites... so classic!


----------



## sissy milano

TankerToad said:


> Speechless!
> Exquisite and spectacular
> a DREAM FOR SURE........



thank you dear TT 
hope everything is well


----------



## Elina0408

Daisu said:


> Stunning combo!! Such amazing jewel tones. I love your Laduree charm too [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cute twilly design [emoji3]
> Gold w GHW is one of my favorites... so classic!



Thank you so much


----------



## eliwon

scholastican said:


> Just a simple pairing
> 
> K32 etoupe swift with Bolduc au carre twilly in cw15 gris/caramel/blanc. Thrilled to discover the stitching detail present throughout the bag, scarf, and shoes. It ties the accessories together nicely I think.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, everyone  !



This is so beautiful! I am waiting for a K35 Ghillies in Etoupe which hopefully will arrive, and would love to able to pair it with a pair of shoes similar to yours. Would you care to reveal the name of the maker of your shoes? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## scholastican

eliwon said:


> This is so beautiful! I am waiting for a K35 Ghillies in Etoupe which hopefully will arrive, and would love to able to pair it with a pair of shoes similar to yours. Would you care to reveal the name of the maker of your shoes? Thank you so much in advance!


Hi there! Thank you for your kind words!

What a spectacular pairing that would be. I hope you receive the call for your etoupe ghillies K soon. It would be perfect with these shoes. They are from TOD'S current line. I got mine from Firenze boutique on Via Tournabuoni. Depending on your location, it is also available at Tod's online. Hth!


----------



## eliwon

scholastican said:


> Hi there! Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> What a spectacular pairing that would be. I hope you receive the call for your etoupe ghillies K soon. It would be perfect with these shoes. They are from TOD'S current line. I got mine from Firenze boutique on Via Tournabuoni. Depending on your location, it is also available at Tod's online. Hth!


 
Thanks a lot scolastican -  Lucky you to have been in Florence lately! I love Tods, got a pair of the Ferrari driving shoes and a Miky bag, veyr good quality! Thanks for your good wishes re. Ghillies, waiting is hard work!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> very very excited to present my so waited himalayan dream
> thanks for letting me share



Late to this... Congrats on an exceptional bag *sissy* but even bigger congrats for your sweet hubby and 25 years anniversary!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

scholastican said:


> Just a simple pairing
> 
> K32 etoupe swift with Bolduc au carre twilly in cw15 gris/caramel/blanc. Thrilled to discover the stitching detail present throughout the bag, scarf, and shoes. It ties the accessories together nicely I think.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, everyone  !





Elina0408 said:


> My Blue Electrique MM Picotin and Un Jardin Anglais cw6



2 of my fave H colors, thanks for sharing *scolastican, Elina!* v pretty!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

jp_536 said:


> My Clic Clac a Pois overload... . Twillies and 70. But I love the polka dots! . (w/ Gris Fonce CDC and Curcuma Clic Clac)
> 
> View attachment 3014377



Love CCAP too,great pairing!!


----------



## scholastican

GNIPPOHS said:


> 2 of my fave H colors, thanks for sharing *scolastican, Elina!* v pretty!


Thank you, *GNIPPOHS*


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Late to this... Congrats on an exceptional bag *sissy* but even bigger congrats for your sweet hubby and 25 years anniversary!



It really has been a fabulous anniversary  
thanks dear *GNIPPOHS* for sharing the joy with me.


----------



## Elina0408

GNIPPOHS said:


> 2 of my fave H colors, thanks for sharing *scolastican, Elina!* v pretty!



Thank you &#9786;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Actually, this is more about my watch matching my scarves, but etoupe goes, too! 

My favorite design in a very long time....Jardin Anglais. [emoji177]







I was flipping out when I saw the mousseline. The watch face is pink mop, and depending on the light can appear like the pale pink OR the darker pink, with flashes of green! Perfect match! [emoji7]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BBC said:


> Actually, this is more about my watch matching my scarves, but etoupe goes, too!
> 
> My favorite design in a very long time....Jardin Anglais. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3036731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036732
> 
> 
> I was flipping out when I saw the mousseline. The watch face is pink mop, and depending on the light can appear like the pale pink OR the darker pink, with flashes of green! Perfect match! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3036733


Love them all wow


----------



## Daisu

BBC said:


> Actually, this is more about my watch matching my scarves, but etoupe goes, too!
> 
> My favorite design in a very long time....Jardin Anglais. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3036731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036732
> 
> 
> I was flipping out when I saw the mousseline. The watch face is pink mop, and depending on the light can appear like the pale pink OR the darker pink, with flashes of green! Perfect match! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3036733




Wow such an amazing match! Love it [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Notorious Pink

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love them all wow







Daisu said:


> Wow such an amazing match! Love it [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you!! [emoji254][emoji8]


----------



## sissy milano

BBC said:


> Actually, this is more about my watch matching my scarves, but etoupe goes, too!
> 
> My favorite design in a very long time....Jardin Anglais. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3036731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036732
> 
> 
> I was flipping out when I saw the mousseline. The watch face is pink mop, and depending on the light can appear like the pale pink OR the darker pink, with flashes of green! Perfect match! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3036733




Beautiful BBC! So delicate and chic


----------



## pursegirl789

With Brazil maxi twilly. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Actually, this is more about my watch matching my scarves, but etoupe goes, too!
> 
> My favorite design in a very long time....Jardin Anglais. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3036731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036732
> 
> 
> I was flipping out when I saw the mousseline. The watch face is pink mop, and depending on the light can appear like the pale pink OR the darker pink, with flashes of green! Perfect match! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3036733




So pretty together, each piece is totally enhanced by keeping such great company


----------



## Notorious Pink

Daisu said:


> Wow such an amazing match! Love it [emoji173]&#65039;







sissy milano said:


> Beautiful BBC! So delicate and chic




Thanks so much!!! I am thrilled...painted my nails to match, too. When everything complements each other it is so aesthetically pleasing to me. [emoji122]


----------



## Freckles1

pursegirl789 said:


> View attachment 3038658
> 
> 
> 
> With Brazil maxi twilly. Thank you for letting me share




Pursegirl this is a beautiful photograph with beautiful goodies!!!! 
Happy Saturday!


----------



## sissy milano

"della cavalleria" very lucky found during a trip


----------



## thyme

Is that ciel ? Gorgeous B?


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> Is that ciel ? Gorgeous B?



yes, 35 B ciel


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> yes, 35 B ciel



Absolutely stunning!!  Love it


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> Absolutely stunning!!  Love it



thank you dear *chincac*


----------



## Serva1

BBC said:


> Actually, this is more about my watch matching my scarves, but etoupe goes, too! My favorite design in a very long time....Jardin]




Lovely moussie and love the last pic with the delicate shades of pink [emoji177]



pursegirl789 said:


> With Brazil maxi twilly. Thank you for letting me share




Such a happy splash of colour [emoji1]



sissy milano said:


> "della cavalleria" very lucky found during a trip




Exquisite as always sissy [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> "della cavalleria" very lucky found during a trip




STUNNING!!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Hat Trick

sissy milano said:


> "della cavalleria" very lucky found during a trip


Great match!


----------



## hopiko

sissy milano said:


> "della cavalleria" very lucky found during a trip



Another amazing pairing!   WOW


----------



## Daisu

sissy milano said:


> "della cavalleria" very lucky found during a trip




This is breathtaking.... [emoji170]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sissy milano said:


> "della cavalleria" very lucky found during a trip


Oh my! This is Divine


----------



## pursegirl789

Beautiful!!


----------



## pursegirl789

Serva1 said:


> Lovely moussie and love the last pic with the delicate shades of pink [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a happy splash of colour [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exquisite as always sissy [emoji7]



Thank you, Serva1!!


----------



## pursegirl789

Freckles1 said:


> Pursegirl this is a beautiful photograph with beautiful goodies!!!!
> Happy Saturday!



Thank you, Freckles1.


----------



## sissy milano

Serva1 said:


> Lovely moussie and love the last pic with the delicate shades of pink [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a happy splash of colour [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exquisite as always sissy [emoji7]



thank you dear *Serva*



BBC said:


> STUNNING!!!!! [emoji7]



thanks



Hat Trick said:


> Great match!



thank you



hopiko said:


> Another amazing pairing!   WOW



like all yours 



Daisu said:


> This is breathtaking.... [emoji170]



so sweet, thank you 



LOUKPEACH said:


> Oh my! This is Divine



thank you dear *LOUKPEACH*



pursegirl789 said:


> Beautiful!!



thanks, like your beauty with your new MT


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> "della cavalleria" very lucky found during a trip



*Sissy*, my friend, I early missed this divine combination. I Die. Simply the epitome of S/S. LOVE.


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Sissy*, my friend, I early missed this divine combination. I Die. Simply the epitome of S/S. LOVE.




awww thank you my dear friend, you are always so sweet.


----------



## sissy milano

is the period of the cavalleria... now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> is the period of the cavalleria... now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag



PERFECTION!!! What a great match, my friend!


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> is the period of the cavalleria... now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag



Gorgeous B!! Perfect match indeed


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> PERFECTION!!! What a great match, my friend!



grazie cara *Vigee* 




chincac said:


> Gorgeous B!! Perfect match indeed



*chincac*, thank you dear.


----------



## Nankali

sissy milano said:


> is the period of the cavalleria... now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag



Gorgeous pairing! And you B is one of the most beautiful I have seen. The color is TDF in exotic!!


----------



## Nankali

Beautiful trio BBC! Love the shawl, the B (my dream bag) and the watch of course.  Design of the shawl is one of my current favourites as well! 



BBC said:


> Actually, this is more about my watch matching my scarves, but etoupe goes, too!
> 
> My favorite design in a very long time....Jardin Anglais. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3036731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036732
> 
> 
> I was flipping out when I saw the mousseline. The watch face is pink mop, and depending on the light can appear like the pale pink OR the darker pink, with flashes of green! Perfect match! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3036733


----------



## rainneday

sissy milano said:


> is the period of the cavalleria... now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag



Wow!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sissy milano said:


> is the period of the cavalleria... now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag


Wow so sophisticated!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sissy milano said:


> is the period of the cavalleria... now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag



*I. just. died.*


----------



## lemontart

Tosca fjord GP, les confessions cw 06, and bowtie 14 &#128521;


----------



## scarf1

lemontart said:


> Tosca fjord GP, les confessions cw 06, and bowtie 14 &#128521;


Beautiful! Please post this CW of your scarf on Fall 2015 scarves thread!


----------



## lemontart

scarf1 said:


> Beautiful! Please post this CW of your scarf on Fall 2015 scarves thread!



Hi scarf1, I did post pic of the whole scarf in that thread last week...i think it was on page 77or 78...around there &#128522;


----------



## TankerToad

sissy milano said:


> is the period of the cavalleria... now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag



Soooo beautiful !


----------



## TankerToad

lemontart said:


> Tosca fjord GP, les confessions cw 06, and bowtie 14 &#128521;


This is such a happy and whimsical combo 
Makes one smile!
Joyous !


----------



## sissy milano

Nankali said:


> Gorgeous pairing! And you B is one of the most beautiful I have seen. The color is TDF in exotic!!



thanks for the nice words 



rainneday said:


> Wow!



thank you 



LOUKPEACH said:


> Wow so sophisticated!



thanks for the nice compliment. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> *I. just. died.*



no please! I want to see all your colors of the new season! 



TankerToad said:


> Soooo beautiful !



thank you dear *TT*


----------



## sissy milano

lemontart said:


> Tosca fjord GP, les confessions cw 06, and bowtie 14 &#128521;



*lemontart*, what a gorgeous combo, like this design very much


----------



## pursegirl789

lemontart said:


> Tosca fjord GP, les confessions cw 06, and bowtie 14 [emoji6]




This is very pretty, congrats for ur new confessions !! Love the matching with ur GP.


----------



## thyme

lemontart said:


> Tosca fjord GP, les confessions cw 06, and bowtie 14 &#128521;



Gorgeous and adorable !


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> is the period of the cavalleria... now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag



*sissy milano................... Love this matching and your ciel croc bag is AMAZING  *


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lemontart said:


> Tosca fjord GP, les confessions cw 06, and bowtie 14 &#128521;



How adorable is this!


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> *sissy milano................... Love this matching and your ciel croc bag is AMAZING  *



thank you dearest *GNIPPOHS*


----------



## lemontart

GNIPPOHS said:


> How adorable is this!




Thanks GNIPPOHS! 






TankerToad said:


> This is such a happy and whimsical combo
> Makes one smile!
> Joyous !




Thanks TankerToad! It is really a happy combo &#128588;






sissy milano said:


> *lemontart*, what a gorgeous combo, like this design very much



Thanks sissy milano!! 







pursegirl789 said:


> This is very pretty, congrats for ur new confessions !! Love the matching with ur GP.




Thanks pursegirl! 






chincac said:


> Gorgeous and adorable !



Thanks chincac!


----------



## HoneyLocks

pursegirl789 said:


> View attachment 3038658
> 
> 
> 
> With Brazil maxi twilly. Thank you for letting me share



such a cute bag charm


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lemontart said:


> Tosca fjord GP, les confessions cw 06, and bowtie 14 &#128521;


Your scarf is one of my all time Fav


----------



## pursegirl789

HoneyLocks said:


> such a cute bag charm



Thank you, Honeylocks..


----------



## dooneybaby

sissy milano said:


> is the period of the cavalleria... now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag


That gorgeous bag is making my mouth water!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lemontart said:


> Tosca fjord GP, les confessions cw 06, and bowtie 14 &#128521;



The bow tie is super cute! Goes really well with your GP!


----------



## Rami00

sissy milano said:


> is the period of the cavalleria... now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag


 
wow! floored ..


----------



## Notorious Pink

Nankali said:


> Beautiful trio BBC! Love the shawl, the B (my dream bag) and the watch of course.  Design of the shawl is one of my current favourites as well!




Thank you, Nankali! [emoji254]


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> is the period of the cavalleria... Now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag




perfection!


----------



## boo1689

sissy milano said:


> "della cavalleria" very lucky found during a trip




Thud!!! That's gotta be the color of heaven ~~ the perfect baby blue


----------



## sissy milano

dooneybaby said:


> That gorgeous bag is making my mouth water!



thank you *dooneybaby*



Rami00 said:


> wow! floored ..







BBC said:


> perfection!



thank you dear *BBC*



boo1689 said:


> Thud!!! That's gotta be the color of heaven ~~ the perfect baby blue



thank you *boo1689*


----------



## sissy milano

grand tenue with poussière mat

CSGM choosed by DH 

he is the only one that goes to see new coll and came home with an old design


----------



## dharma

sissy milano said:


> is the period of the cavalleria... now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag



Just exquisite, Sissy! Both cavalleria and the bag of my dreams! Although, all of your bags are the  bags of my dreams!!!  I can't thank you enough for sharing your collection with such beautiful pictures!!


----------



## dharma

sissy milano said:


> grand tenue with poussière mat
> 
> CSGM choosed by DH
> 
> he is the only one that goes to see new coll and came home with an old design



He has great taste! That's why!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> grand tenue with poussière mat
> 
> 
> 
> CSGM choosed by DH
> 
> 
> 
> he is the only one that goes to see new coll and came home with an old design




Another stunning winner!!! (DH, too!)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> grand tenue with poussière mat
> 
> CSGM choosed by DH
> 
> *he is the only one that goes to see new coll and came home with an old design *



Your DH is a keeper, better than seeing the new collection and coming home empty handed. He certainly knows what works for you. 

This duo in your pic is perfection once again, my friend.


----------



## TankerToad

Sissy
Love this and your comment makes me smile
Yesterday my DH picked out a silk for me and he also picked an older/last season design
But still - isn't it special when they pick something themselves ??


----------



## TankerToad

Scarf and bag chosen by DH!
Pure Summer!


----------



## sissy milano

dharma said:


> Just exquisite, Sissy! Both cavalleria and the bag of my dreams! Although, all of your bags are the  bags of my dreams!!!  I can't thank you enough for sharing your collection with such beautiful pictures!!



thank you dear *dharma* for the sweet words, really appreciated.
Sometimes I'm not so sure of what you think guys... and I stop myself from posting too much... to make you an example, I would share with you some pics about this new () CSGM and how is versatile with different bag colors and I already took all the pics, but then I saw them and I thought that maybe was better not to post them because was too much and too much space taken only for the same bags you already see many times  



BBC said:


> Another stunning winner!!! (DH, too!)



DH first of all! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Your DH is a keeper, better than seeing the new collection and coming home empty handed. He certainly knows what works for you.
> 
> This duo in your pic is perfection once again, my friend.



and now we have to go once more to see the new coll together 




TankerToad said:


> Sissy
> Love this and your comment makes me smile
> Yesterday my DH picked out a silk for me and he also picked an older/last season design
> But still - isn't it special when they pick something themselves ??



the truth is that in the long run, he has always choose the once I have loved more



TankerToad said:


> Scarf and bag chosen by DH!
> Pure Summer!



superlovelyDH what a great combo for summer!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear *dharma* for the sweet words, really appreciated.
> Sometimes I'm not so sure of what you think guys... and I stop myself from posting too much... to make you an example, I would share with you some pics about this new () CSGM and how is versatile with different bag colors and I already took all the pics, but then I saw them and *I thought that maybe was better not to post them because was too much and too much space taken only for the same bags you already see many times *
> 
> 
> DH first of all!
> 
> *and now we have to go once more to see the new coll together*
> 
> 
> *the truth is that in the long run, he has always choose the once I have loved more*
> 
> 
> superlovelyDH what a great combo for summer!



*sissy*, my dear friend, I could never grow tired of looking at the elegant eye-candy pics that you post ~ keep them coming! 

So, sweet about your DH, he sounds wonderful.


----------



## scarf1

TankerToad said:


> Scarf and bag chosen by DH!
> Pure Summer!


Love them both! he has great taste!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Scarf and bag chosen by DH!
> 
> Pure Summer!




Just drooling over this stunning, perfect combo, TT!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## lanit

TankerToad said:


> Scarf and bag chosen by DH!
> Pure Summer!


TT , your DH has marvelous taste and an eye for knowing what would look amazing on his dear wife. Cheers dear and happy Fourth to you and your family.


----------



## lanit

sissy milano said:


> grand tenue with poussière mat
> 
> CSGM choosed by DH
> 
> he is the only one that goes to see new coll and came home with an old design


Sissy, another fabulous DH to cheer. Lovely combo and I like the earlier collection silks as well. classic and classy!


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *sissy*, my dear friend, I could never grow tired of looking at the elegant eye-candy pics that you post ~ keep them coming!
> 
> So, sweet about your DH, he sounds wonderful.



thank you dear friend 



lanit said:


> Sissy, another fabulous DH to cheer. Lovely combo and I like the earlier collection silks as well. classic and classy!



thank you dear *lanit* you are always so inspiring with your pic
waiting to see what you'll choose for this season


----------



## Onthego

Good Morning TPF
Happy Fourth of July.
Red, White, Blue, and Beach!
	

		
			
		

		
	



I don't have a bag in BE, hope this will do.


----------



## lanit

Happy Fourth Everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Onthego said:


> Good Morning TPF
> Happy Fourth of July.
> Red, White, Blue, and Beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054154
> 
> I don't have a bag in BE, hope this will do.





lanit said:


> Happy Fourth Everyone!



Happy July 4th to all! 

*Onthego*, I am dizzy with the view from the top ~ it is amazing!!! Great pic, thanks. 

*Lanit*, love your pairing too.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

TankerToad said:


> Scarf and bag chosen by DH!
> Pure Summer!


perfect match


----------



## Dipmai

Happy 4th of July! I'm a newbie so this is my first post. My first scarf and my first Constance! Blue Izmir [emoji7]....so excited I had to share!


----------



## Andalyn

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3054574
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July! I'm a newbie so this is my first post. My first scarf and my first Constance! Blue Izmir [emoji7]....so excited I had to share!




Gorgeous Constance!  A dream bag!  What a beautiful combo!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3054574
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July! I'm a newbie so this is my first post. My first scarf and my first Constance! Blue Izmir [emoji7]....so excited I had to share!



Beautiful pic!!! BI is one of my favorite H colors. Major congrats, *Dipmai*.


----------



## sissy milano

Onthego said:


> Good Morning TPF
> Happy Fourth of July.
> Red, White, Blue, and Beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054154
> 
> I don't have a bag in BE, hope this will do.



so fresh... beautiful!


----------



## sissy milano

lanit said:


> Happy Fourth Everyone!



your combo are always happy and rich of energy.
happy 4th dear


----------



## sissy milano

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3054574
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July! I'm a newbie so this is my first post. My first scarf and my first Constance! Blue Izmir [emoji7]....so excited I had to share!




this Constance is TDF, special combo indeed


----------



## luckylove

Onthego said:


> Good Morning TPF
> Happy Fourth of July.
> Red, White, Blue, and Beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054154
> 
> I don't have a bag in BE, hope this will do.



Gorgeous pairing, my dear! I hope you had a happy 4th!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

A mysterious someone texted me this picture the other day and pushed me over the edge!!! Turns out my SA had this cw on hold for me for a month!!! Sooooo I Finally pulled the trigger on FP! I just wish I could snag the bag too &#128540;

Gorgy pairing TT!!!! I just looooove this blue!


----------



## jet912

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3054574
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July! I'm a newbie so this is my first post. My first scarf and my first Constance! Blue Izmir [emoji7]....so excited I had to share!


pretty!!! love this color


----------



## Onthego

sissy milano said:


> so fresh... beautiful!



Thank you and thank you so much for all your beautiful posts. It's wonderful you take the time to share with us all your gorgeous H stuff. I know I love them all.


----------



## Mandy K

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3054574
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July! I'm a newbie so this is my first post. My first scarf and my first Constance! Blue Izmir [emoji7]....so excited I had to share!




Stunning!


----------



## Dipmai

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful pic!!! BI is one of my favorite H colors. Major congrats, *Dipmai*.







sissy milano said:


> this Constance is TDF, special combo indeed







jet912 said:


> pretty!!! love this color







Mandy K said:


> Stunning!




Thanks everyone! I always drool and admire everyone else's H posts. Now I finally get to share one of mine. Hopefully one day soon I'll be offered a B or K and I can share that!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> Scarf and bag chosen by DH!
> Pure Summer!



So beautiful. 
What color is your bag?


----------



## sissy milano

Onthego said:


> Thank you and thank you so much for all your beautiful posts. It's wonderful you take the time to share with us all your gorgeous H stuff. I know I love them all.



 thank you dear *Onthego*


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> So beautiful.
> What color is your bag?



Blue Atoll
The perfect summer beach blue


----------



## Ladybaga

Hello Hermes Lovers!

Here is my Blue Indigo 32 Retourne Kelly with GHW paired with Zebra Pegasus and a CdC scarf.  I have really enjoyed the beautiful posts on this thread.  Thank you all for your contributions!


----------



## EmileH

Ladybaga said:


> Hello Hermes Lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Blue Indigo 32 Retourne Kelly with GHW paired with Zebra Pegasus and a CdC scarf.  I have really enjoyed the beautiful posts on this thread.  Thank you all for your contributions!




Thank you for sharing. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladybaga said:


> Hello Hermes Lovers!
> 
> Here is my Blue Indigo 32 Retourne Kelly with GHW paired with Zebra Pegasus and a CdC scarf.  I have really enjoyed the beautiful posts on this thread.  Thank you all for your contributions!



THIS. *LadyB*, your new blue indigo K32 is a stunner, major congrats! These are perfect combinations and thanks for the eye candy. 

Also, quick question ~ which CW is your CdC?


----------



## Fabulousity630

Ladybaga said:


> Hello Hermes Lovers!
> 
> Here is my Blue Indigo 32 Retourne Kelly with GHW paired with Zebra Pegasus and a CdC scarf.  I have really enjoyed the beautiful posts on this thread.  Thank you all for your contributions!


 


This a beautiful Kelly and beautiful pairings! Love it all!!


----------



## scarf1

Ladybaga said:


> Hello Hermes Lovers!
> 
> Here is my Blue Indigo 32 Retourne Kelly with GHW paired with Zebra Pegasus and a CdC scarf.  I have really enjoyed the beautiful posts on this thread.  Thank you all for your contributions!


Beautiful!  I just need your Kelly!
I have 90 of ZP in same CW, just got CSGM in that CW of CdC!

Funnily enough, when I bought the CSGM recently, I thought... ladybaga would like this CW!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for sharing. Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you!!!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> THIS. *LadyB*, your new blue indigo K32 is a stunner, major congrats! These are perfect combinations and thanks for the eye candy.
> 
> Also, quick question ~ which CW is your CdC?



Thank you so much!! A millions hugs to you, Vigee! The CdC is colorway 06.


Fabulousity630 said:


> This a beautiful Kelly and beautiful pairings! Love it all!!


 Thank you!! I was happy to contribute since I have lurked on this thread for so long!



scarf1 said:


> Beautiful!  I just need your Kelly!
> I have 90 of ZP in same CW, just got CSGM in that CW of CdC!
> 
> Funnily enough, when I bought the CSGM recently, I thought... ladybaga would like this CW!!



YAY!!! That is so sweet!!! Thank you! I love that we are twins but in opposite formats! Now, you need to be my kelly twin!  I love your CdC shawl.  While in Paris, I had to decide between the Zebra Pegasus and CdC shawl.  Since I found the scarf, it made my decision "easier" on the ZP shawl. I couldn't justify buying the scarf and shawl in the same colorway.   The CdC shawl is really stunning!


----------



## Pirula

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] to this entire thread.  Need an emoticon with candy for eyeballs.  [emoji497][emoji497]


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] to this entire thread.  Need an emoticon with candy for eyeballs.  [emoji497][emoji497]




Oh no! I feel you slipping down another slippery slope. Should I try to pull you back dear friend?


----------



## Pirula

Haha!  I'm okay for now.  But maybe someday!


----------



## sissy milano

Ladybaga said:


> Hello Hermes Lovers!
> 
> Here is my Blue Indigo 32 Retourne Kelly with GHW paired with Zebra Pegasus and a CdC scarf.  I have really enjoyed the beautiful posts on this thread.  Thank you all for your contributions!



congrats *Ladybaga*, really beautiful combo.


----------



## Ladybaga

sissy milano said:


> congrats *Ladybaga*, really beautiful combo.



Thank you so much, sissy! I always admire your style, so this means so much to me.
Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ladybaga said:


> Hello Hermes Lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Blue Indigo 32 Retourne Kelly with GHW paired with Zebra Pegasus and a CdC scarf.  I have really enjoyed the beautiful posts on this thread.  Thank you all for your contributions!




Beautiful!!! [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Ok, going to pose this very important, weighty, intellectual question here. It has to do with matching bags and scarves. Honest answers please. No need to spare my feelings. How old is too old to wear twillies on your bags? I like the idea of the protection they offer the handles, but fear they would look silly for someone over 40.


----------



## Pirula

Hmmmm.  Well they sell protectant for handles, but:

In my short experience, I've never thought of the twilly'ed handles as "young."  Bit fussy, maybe.  But not young.  And there's nothing wrong with "fussy" once in awhile.  I sometimes tie a nice scarf to my handbag a la Mad Men's Joan.  Why the hell not?!

So, to me, it's timeless.  Maybe don't choose bubblegum color twillies.  [emoji1].  The colors of your bags are so sophisticated.  They'll always read that way.  Choose equally sophisticated twilly colors.


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok, going to pose this very important, weighty, intellectual question here. It has to do with matching bags and scarves. Honest answers please. No need to spare my feelings. How old is too old to wear twillies on your bags? I like the idea of the protection they offer the handles, but fear they would look silly for someone over 40.



Though I like most of my bags "naked," I do like to protect the handle of my kellys...I always get a ton of compliments when I use a twilly and I am not in my twenties anymore.  I have seen many women in their 30's and 40's carry off this look beautifully, so if you like the look, I say, "go for it!"


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> Beautiful!!! [emoji7]



Thank you so much BBC!


----------



## sissy milano

Ladybaga said:


> Thank you so much, sissy! I always admire your style, so this means so much to me.
> Hope you are doing well!



it's long time that we do not see your beautiful smile dear!
happy to read you again.


----------



## sissy milano

love this shawl so much


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> love this shawl so much



Perfect for summer, my friend and the Graffiti CSGM is one of my favs too.


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Perfect for summer, my friend and the Graffiti CSGM is one of my favs too.



thank you dear, happy to be your twin, as usual


----------



## MSO13

sissy milano said:


> love this shawl so much




One of my "ones that got away", someday I'll find my color. Beautiful collection of white Sissy!


----------



## Ladybaga

sissy milano said:


> love this shawl so much



sissy,
You never disappoint with your fabulous pairings! LOVE everything a about this pic! 

(Thank you so much for your comment about my mod shots and smile..
 When I can spend more time indoors with the air conditioning, I will post mod shots again.

Have a great day!


----------



## Fabulousity630

sissy milano said:


> love this shawl so much


 
This is so beautiful and so perfect for summer! I love all of your pairings so much!


----------



## sissy milano

MrsOwen3 said:


> One of my "ones that got away", someday I'll find my color. Beautiful collection of white Sissy!



oh dear, it happens so many times to me to... I understand you perfectly. 



Ladybaga said:


> sissy,
> You never disappoint with your fabulous pairings! LOVE everything a about this pic!
> 
> (Thank you so much for your comment about my mod shots and smile..
> When I can spend more time indoors with the air conditioning, I will post mod shots again.
> 
> Have a great day!




you are always so kind 
waiting to see you again with your fabulous modeling shots. 



Fabulousity said:


> This is so beautiful and so perfect for summer! I love all of your pairings so much!



thank you my dear *Fabulousity630* for the kind words.


----------



## Rami00

sissy milano said:


> "della cavalleria" very lucky found during a trip


 
Hey Sissy. I saw these pics last week and was wowed.  I am considering to get one. How are you liking the shawl so far?


----------



## Greengoddess8

sissy milano said:


> is the period of the cavalleria... now the new cavalleria d'étriers with the same ciel bag


This is a perfect pairing sissy!!!! Your ciel B is breathtaking


lemontart said:


> Tosca fjord GP, les confessions cw 06, and bowtie 14 &#128521;


This is soooo happy!  Everything about this combo makes me smile!


sissy milano said:


> grand tenue with poussière mat
> 
> CSGM choosed by DH
> 
> he is the only one that goes to see new coll and came home with an old design


 You made me laugh out loud!  At least your DH will go shop at H. Mine won't;(


TankerToad said:


> Scarf and bag chosen by DH!
> Pure Summer!


This is pure summer!!!! What an incredibly sweet DH. Could he give my DH some pointers


Onthego said:


> Good Morning TPF
> Happy Fourth of July.
> Red, White, Blue, and Beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054154
> 
> I don't have a bag in BE, hope this will do.


So fun and festive for the fourth!!!!


lanit said:


> Happy Fourth Everyone!



Great fourth combo lanit!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3054574
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July! I'm a newbie so this is my first post. My first scarf and my first Constance! Blue Izmir [emoji7]....so excited I had to share!


Wow, for your first post you sure hit it out of the park!!!!! Gorgeous combo!


Ladybaga said:


> Hello Hermes Lovers!
> 
> Here is my Blue Indigo 32 Retourne Kelly with GHW paired with Zebra Pegasus and a CdC scarf.  I have really enjoyed the beautiful posts on this thread.  Thank you all for your contributions!


This literally makes my mouth water!!!!! I adore your Blue Indigo Kelly...and it is fabulous with both your ZP shawl and CDC scarf


sissy milano said:


> love this shawl so much



I love all of it!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Greengoddess8 said:


> Wow, for your first post you sure hit it out of the park!!!!! Gorgeous combo!
> 
> This literally makes my mouth water!!!!! I adore your Blue Indigo Kelly...and it is fabulous with both your ZP shawl and CDC scarf
> 
> 
> I love all of it!!!!




Thank you so much Greengoddess!


----------



## sissy milano

Rami00 said:


> Hey Sissy. I saw these pics last week and was wowed.  I am considering to get one. How are you liking the shawl so far?



The one that I'm waiting... the cavalleria d'étriers of this season are stunning
have a look on the website for cw
especially the white black and red


----------



## sissy milano

Greengoddess8 said:


> This is a perfect pairing sissy!!!! Your ciel B is breathtaking
> 
> This is soooo happy!  Everything about this combo makes me smile!
> 
> You made me laugh out loud!  At least your DH will go shop at H. Mine won't;(
> 
> This is pure summer!!!! What an incredibly sweet DH. Could he give my DH some pointers
> 
> So fun and festive for the fourth!!!!
> 
> 
> Great fourth combo lanit!



thank you dear *Greengoddess*


----------



## QKay

Onthego said:


> Good Morning TPF
> Happy Fourth of July.
> Red, White, Blue, and Beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054154
> 
> I don't have a bag in BE, hope this will do.


Beautiful photo!


----------



## arabesques

Ladybaga said:


> Hello Hermes Lovers!
> 
> Here is my Blue Indigo 32 Retourne Kelly with GHW paired with Zebra Pegasus and a CdC scarf.  I have really enjoyed the beautiful posts on this thread.  Thank you all for your contributions!



So, so magnificent!


----------



## Ladybaga

arabesques said:


> So, so magnificent!



Thank you, dear arabesques! I get so inspired by this thread! I think little miss indigo will match with a lot of my scarves and shawls. I originally requested a Blue Sapphire kelly at FSH but also added that I was looking for something in navy.  I was ecstatic when the indigo came out to greet me. My first retourne kelly and final Hermes bag purchase.  I think my little family is complete.    Hope you are doing well!


----------



## JRTgal

Store-fresh out of the box, cellophane and all....Picotin MM in Gris T.  This color does it to me!  Shown with De la Mer au Ciel and the bitty Jardin d'Eden.  Now, off to drink some bourbon on BI.  There's bourbon there, right?


----------



## EmileH

JRTgal said:


> Store-fresh out of the box, cellophane and all....Picotin MM in Gris T.  This color does it to me!  Shown with De la Mer au Ciel and the bitty Jardin d'Eden.  Now, off to drink some bourbon on BI.  There's bourbon there, right?




I love it! Gris T is second on my wish list and DH told me I have to wait at least a year. It might kill me. But I'll enjoy looking at yours. Congrats. It looks lovely with everything.


----------



## JRTgal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it! Gris T is second on my wish list and DH told me I have to wait at least a year. It might kill me. But I'll enjoy looking at yours. Congrats. It looks lovely with everything.


Thanks, PbP.  I swear this color works with everything.  Here's hoping your 'year' is a short one!


----------



## thyme

JRTgal said:


> Store-fresh out of the box, cellophane and all....Picotin MM in Gris T.  This color does it to me!  Shown with De la Mer au Ciel and the bitty Jardin d'Eden.  Now, off to drink some bourbon on BI.  There's bourbon there, right?



great pairings...especially the second one!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

JRTgal said:


> Store-fresh out of the box, cellophane and all....Picotin MM in Gris T.  This color does it to me!  Shown with De la Mer au Ciel and the bitty Jardin d'Eden.  Now, off to drink some bourbon on BI.  There's bourbon there, right?



Beautiful combinations, *JRT*! Yes, there is bourbon on BI, lol.


----------



## JRTgal

chincac said:


> great pairings...especially the second one!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful combinations, *JRT*! Yes, there is bourbon on BI, lol.



Thank you, lovely ladies.  The pouchette photograph doesn't show how the little leaves match Gris T.  Oh well!  Off to live an island life!


----------



## sissy milano

JRTgal said:


> Store-fresh out of the box, cellophane and all....Picotin MM in Gris T.  This color does it to me!  Shown with De la Mer au Ciel and the bitty Jardin d'Eden.  Now, off to drink some bourbon on BI.  There's bourbon there, right?



congrats for this beauty.


----------



## JRTgal

sissy milano said:


> congrats for this beauty.


Thanks Sissy -- Taking her out for her debut this afternoon!


----------



## lanit

JRTgal said:


> Store-fresh out of the box, cellophane and all....Picotin MM in Gris T.  This color does it to me!  Shown with De la Mer au Ciel and the bitty Jardin d'Eden.  Now, off to drink some bourbon on BI.  There's bourbon there, right?



Beautiful and fresh combinations* JRTgal!* I love the de la Mer silk - it was impossible to decide on which colorway. I think yours in one of the best!


----------



## lanit

My new Alliances du Monde mousseline with Massai Cut PM etoupe and Etcetera bracelet. 

*Cissy *- am I twins with you on the mousse?


----------



## JRTgal

lanit said:


> My new Alliances du Monde mousseline with Massai Cut PM etoupe and Etcetera bracelet.
> 
> *Cissy *- am I twins with you on the mousse?



Dear lanit -- Thank you for you kind words and may I say I may never recover from your pic of mousseline, bag and bracelet.  Absolutely swoon-worthy!


----------



## lanit

JRTgal said:


> Dear lanit -- Thank you for you kind words and may I say I may never recover from your pic of mousseline, bag and bracelet.  Absolutely swoon-worthy!


You are too kind dear! Enjoy your happy picotin! They are such great bags!


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> My new Alliances du Monde mousseline with Massai Cut PM etoupe and Etcetera bracelet.
> 
> *Cissy *- am I twins with you on the mousse?


simply perfect!


----------



## Ladybaga

JRTgal said:


> Store-fresh out of the box, cellophane and all....Picotin MM in Gris T.  This color does it to me!  Shown with De la Mer au Ciel and the bitty Jardin d'Eden.  Now, off to drink some bourbon on BI.  There's bourbon there, right?



This is beautiful.  I think we are out of bourbon, but there is plenty of French Champagne!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> My new Alliances du Monde mousseline with Massai Cut PM etoupe and Etcetera bracelet.
> 
> *Cissy *- am I twins with you on the mousse?



Classic and BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

JRTgal said:


> Store-fresh out of the box, cellophane and all....Picotin MM in Gris T.  This color does it to me!  Shown with De la Mer au Ciel and the bitty Jardin d'Eden.  Now, off to drink some bourbon on BI.  There's bourbon there, right?


Beautiful love how your pair them up


----------



## JRTgal

Ladybaga said:


> This is beautiful.  I think we are out of bourbon, but there is plenty of French Champagne!!!!


Excellent.  I would never pass up a glass or 2 of bubbles!  And thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> Scarf and bag chosen by DH!
> Pure Summer!



*Le Sigh.... I keep coming back to this pic. Want a B30 in BAtoll so badly.....  this duo *


----------



## thyme

lanit said:


> My new Alliances du Monde mousseline with Massai Cut PM etoupe and Etcetera bracelet.
> 
> *Cissy *- am I twins with you on the mousse?



fabulous neutrals together


----------



## etoile de mer

JRTgal said:


> Store-fresh out of the box, cellophane and all....Picotin MM in Gris T.  This color does it to me!  Shown with De la Mer au Ciel and the bitty Jardin d'Eden.  Now, off to drink some bourbon on BI.  There's bourbon there, right?



Beautiful pairings,* JRTgal*! And your Jardin d'Eden, is it a pochette? So gorgeous! Could you share the details, CW etc...


----------



## etoile de mer

lanit said:


> My new Alliances du Monde mousseline with Massai Cut PM etoupe and Etcetera bracelet.
> 
> *Cissy *- am I twins with you on the mousse?



Looks gorgeous with etoupe, *lanit*!  Beautiful ensemble!


----------



## JRTgal

etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful pairings,* JRTgal*! And your Jardin d'Eden, is it a pochette? So gorgeous! Could you share the details, CW etc...


Thanks so much, etoile!  Yes, it's a 2nd hand bargain pouchette/gavroche so I can't tell you anymore about the cw.  Can't figure out why it's called Jardin d'Eden.  I see no apples...just figs, oranges and either pomegranates or blueberries.  Whatever, it's charming and very blue with the exception of the leaves at the border which look so Gris T to me.  It's one of my most beloved scarves.

Oops!  Photo-bombed by a very fuzzy terrier paw!


----------



## etoile de mer

JRTgal said:


> Thanks so much, etoile!  Yes, it's a 2nd hand bargain pouchette/gavroche so I can't tell you anymore about the cw.  Can't figure out why it's called Jardin d'Eden.  I see no apples...just figs, oranges and either pomegranates or blueberries.  Whatever, it's charming and very blue with the exception of the leaves at the border which look so Gris T to me.  It's one of my most beloved scarves.
> 
> Oops!  Photo-bombed by a very fuzzy terrier paw!



Hi *JRTgal*, that's gorgeous.  What a great find, thanks for sharing! I'm always on the prowl for beautiful blues!


----------



## JRTgal

LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful love how your pair them up


Thank you, LOUKPEACH.  Gris T goes with everything, I swear!  It was hard to settle on a scarf to show with it.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

JRTgal said:


> Thanks so much, etoile!  Yes, it's a 2nd hand bargain pouchette/gavroche so I can't tell you anymore about the cw.  Can't figure out why it's called Jardin d'Eden.  I see no apples...just figs, oranges and either pomegranates or blueberries.  Whatever, it's charming and very blue with the exception of the leaves at the border which look so Gris T to me.  It's one of my most beloved scarves.
> 
> Oops!  Photo-bombed by a very fuzzy terrier paw!


Wonderful Blue!


----------



## S'Mom

lanit said:


> My new Alliances du Monde mousseline with Massai Cut PM etoupe and Etcetera bracelet.
> 
> *Cissy *- am I twins with you on the mousse?



Oh, Lanit....this is just stunning my dear.  Really beautiful!


----------



## S'Mom

TankerToad said:


> Scarf and bag chosen by DH!
> Pure Summer!



SO late to the party but let me just say this man is a keeper for sure.  Beautiful choices, Tanker!  Enjoy in good health dear!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lanit said:


> My new Alliances du Monde mousseline with Massai Cut PM etoupe and Etcetera bracelet.
> 
> *Cissy *- am I twins with you on the mousse?





JRTgal said:


> Store-fresh out of the box, cellophane and all....Picotin MM in Gris T.  This color does it to me!  Shown with De la Mer au Ciel and the bitty Jardin d'Eden.  Now, off to drink some bourbon on BI.  There's bourbon there, right?



 these neutral pairings *lanit, JRTgal* - beautiful!


----------



## JRTgal

GNIPPOHS said:


> these neutral pairings *lanit, JRTgal* - beautiful!


Thank you, *GNIPPOHS*.  I love the H neutrals and I can't get *lanit's* pic out of my mind!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

JRTgal said:


> Thank you, *GNIPPOHS*.  I love the H neutrals and I can't get *lanit's* pic out of my mind!



Me too, think i NEED lanit's mousseline too to go with etoupe!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Feeling *pink* today!


----------



## JRTgal

GNIPPOHS said:


> Me too, think i NEED lanit's mousseline too to go with etoupe!


And I think I need it to go w/ Gris T!

PS..your pinks are awful pretty!  What's the scarf?  Love!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> Feeling *pink* today!



LOVE THIS. Makes me happy just looking at this pink collection!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

GNIPPOHS said:


> Feeling *pink* today!


So dreamy


----------



## GNIPPOHS

JRTgal said:


> And I think I need it to go w/ Gris T!
> 
> PS..your pinks are awful pretty!  What's the scarf?  Love!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE THIS. Makes me happy just looking at this pink collection!





LOUKPEACH said:


> So dreamy



Thank you *JRTgal, Vigee, LOUKPEACH!!!* 

Jrtgal, this is the pink patchwork horse 140 shawl...


----------



## Rami00

GNIPPOHS said:


> Feeling *pink* today!



Wow!


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> Feeling *pink* today!
> 
> http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/Gnippohs3/media/image_zpscqj6wfom.jpg.html


 
what a pretty pink concoction!


----------



## Sammy Royal

GNIPPOHS said:


> Feeling *pink* today!



What a lovely pink combo!! Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Rami00 said:


> Wow!





chincac said:


> what a pretty pink concoction!





Sammy Royal said:


> What a lovely pink combo!! Absolutely stunning!!



Thank you *Rami, chincac, Sammy Royal!!!*!


----------



## BBdieBiene

GNIPPOHS said:


> Feeling *pink* today!




Omg, this is so beautiful! [emoji175]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Thank you *BBdieBiene! *


----------



## GNIPPOHS

*H neutrals... Etoupe b, ficelle cdc and brandebourgs shawl with and without sunlight *


----------



## LOUKPEACH

GNIPPOHS said:


> *H neutrals... Etoupe b, ficelle cdc and brandebourgs shawl with and without sunlight *


Gorgeous!


----------



## Serva1

GNIPPOHS said:


> *H neutrals... Etoupe b, ficelle cdc and brandebourgs shawl with and without sunlight *




I'm a neutral girl and I love this look ( twins on the cw and bag but phw) [emoji7]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

LOUKPEACH said:


> Gorgeous!





Serva1 said:


> I'm a neutral girl and I love this look ( twins on the cw and bag but phw) [emoji7]



Thank you *LOUKPEACH, Serva*!!! Hello twin! This BB shawl is def one of my top 3!


----------



## Sammy Royal

GNIPPOHS said:


> *H neutrals... Etoupe b, ficelle cdc and brandebourgs shawl with and without sunlight *


 Absolutely stunning!!! Thank you for this eye candy!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sammy Royal said:


> Absolutely stunning!!! Thank you for this eye candy!!!



Thanks *Sammy Royal! *


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> *H neutrals... Etoupe b, ficelle cdc and brandebourgs shawl with and without sunlight *
> 
> http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/Gnippohs3/media/image_zps3wxfyoxs.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/Gnippohs3/media/image_zpsx1kggnjm.jpg.html


 
lovely pairing..


----------



## **Chanel**

JRTgal said:


> Store-fresh out of the box, cellophane and all....Picotin MM in Gris T.  This color does it to me!  Shown with De la Mer au Ciel and the bitty Jardin d'Eden.  Now, off to drink some bourbon on BI.  There's bourbon there, right?



I especially love the second combination, so fresh and crisp . Yes, Gris T is a great color that goes with almost everything.



lanit said:


> My new Alliances du Monde mousseline with Massai Cut PM etoupe and Etcetera bracelet.
> 
> *Cissy *- am I twins with you on the mousse?



Very nice dear and I am loving your Etcetera bracelet.


----------



## **Chanel**

GNIPPOHS said:


> Feeling *pink* today!





GNIPPOHS said:


> *H neutrals... Etoupe b, ficelle cdc and brandebourgs shawl with and without sunlight *



Stunning pairings, I especially love love love the last one !


----------



## **Chanel**

Not sure if this would be considered a perfect match as I was just playing around with some H. goodies .

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Sammy Royal

**Chanel** said:


> Not sure if this would be considered a perfect match as I was just playing around with some H. goodies .
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!


 
Looks absolutely perfect to me!! Wonderful match!! Thanks for sharing and have a lovely weekend, too!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Tyger meets Lizzy... Two of my favs combined.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

**Chanel** said:


> Not sure if this would be considered a perfect match as I was just playing around with some H. goodies .
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!


Amazing


----------



## thyme

Sammy Royal said:


> Tyger meets Lizzy... Two of my favs combined.



Looking good here..


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> *H neutrals... Etoupe b, ficelle cdc and brandebourgs shawl with and without sunlight *



 perfection indeed.


----------



## sissy milano

**Chanel** said:


> Not sure if this would be considered a perfect match as I was just playing around with some H. goodies .
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!



it is more than perfect! love love!


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy Royal said:


> Tyger meets Lizzy... Two of my favs combined.



here again, love this match very much and how you style them. 
bravo!


----------



## sissy milano

cavalleria d'etriers cw 05
kelly pochette graphite (old)


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 05
> kelly pochette graphite (old)



graphite kp is simply stunning..


----------



## **Chanel**

Sammy Royal said:


> Looks absolutely perfect to me!! Wonderful match!! Thanks for sharing and have a lovely weekend, too!





Sammy Royal said:


> Tyger meets Lizzy... Two of my favs combined.



Thank you so much, *Sammy Royal* ! You look great btw and Tyger is beautiful.



LOUKPEACH said:


> Amazing



Thank you!



sissy milano said:


> it is more than perfect! love love!



Thank you, *sissy*! Coming from you, it means a lot .
I thought it might would look too busy, so I am glad to hear you like it .



sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 05
> kelly pochette graphite (old)



Gorgeous! I love love love that KP !


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 05
> 
> kelly pochette graphite (old)




Very elegant sissy!


----------



## **Chanel**

I love wearing this shawl on an all black outfit with black B and matching CDC. Can't go wrong with black .

Happy Sunday, everyone!


----------



## lanit

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 05
> kelly pochette graphite (old)


Sissy, this is such a beautiful combination! your collection continues to amaze!


----------



## JRTgal

**Chanel** said:


> I especially love the second combination, so fresh and crisp . Yes, Gris T is a great color that goes with almost everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice dear and I am loving your Etcetera bracelet.


Thanks for your comment, Chanel!  Gris T certainly does not disappoint in any way.


----------



## Jadeite

Sammy Royal said:


> Tyger meets Lizzy... Two of my favs combined.




Stunning. What bag style is that Lizzie?


----------



## Jadeite

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 05
> 
> kelly pochette graphite (old)




My heart just stopped for that split second.


----------



## Jadeite

GNIPPOHS said:


> *H neutrals... Etoupe b, ficelle cdc and brandebourgs shawl with and without sunlight *




I've been away from this thread too long. Thank you for all the eye candies!


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> graphite kp is simply stunning..



thank you dear 



**Chanel** said:


> Thank you so much, *Sammy Royal* ! You look great btw and Tyger is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *sissy*! Coming from you, it means a lot .
> I thought it might would look too busy, so I am glad to hear you like it .
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I love love love that KP !



thanks darling 
your blacks and CSMC pairing is TDF



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very elegant sissy!



thank you dear



lanit said:


> Sissy, this is such a beautiful combination! your collection continues to amaze!



thanks darling



Jadeite said:


> My heart just stopped for that split second.



I'm very happy to read you again!  welcome back


----------



## Sammy Royal

chincac said:


> Looking good here..





sissy milano said:


> here again, love this match very much and how you style them.
> bravo!





**Chanel** said:


> Thank you so much, *Sammy Royal* ! You look great btw and Tyger is beautiful.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you, *sissy*! Coming from you, it means a lot .
> I thought it might would look too busy, so I am glad to hear you like it .
> 
> Gorgeous! I love love love that KP !


Such a lot of wonderful compliments! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## megt10

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 05
> kelly pochette graphite (old)



Love! Twins on the shawl and wish I was twins on the bag.


----------



## megt10

**Chanel** said:


> I love wearing this shawl on an all black outfit with black B and matching CDC. Can't go wrong with black .
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 05
> kelly pochette graphite (old)



Dear *Sissy*! This is perfection!!! Just love this CW with your lovely K!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

**Chanel** said:


> I love wearing this shawl on an all black outfit with black B and matching CDC. Can't go wrong with black .
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone!



Beautifully paired!! Stunning combo!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Jadeite said:


> Stunning. What bag style is that Lizzie?



Thank you, *Jadeite*!! She is a Sac Eugenie, approx. 1970. Could be worn with the shoulder strap or as a clutch.


----------



## **Chanel**

sissy milano said:


> thanks darling
> your blacks and CSMC pairing is TDF





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous!





Sammy Royal said:


> Beautifully paired!! Stunning combo!!



Thank you so much, ladies !


----------



## sissy milano

megt10 said:


> Love! Twins on the shawl and wish I was twins on the bag.



thank you dear and you also have stunning pieces 



Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *Sissy*! This is perfection!!! Just love this CW with your lovely K!!!



 thanks dear *Sammy Royal*


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chincac said:


> lovely pairing..





**Chanel** said:


> Stunning pairings, I especially love love love the last one !





sissy milano said:


> perfection indeed.





Jadeite said:


> I've been away from this thread too long. Thank you for all the eye candies!



Thank you *chincac, Chanel, sissy, Jadeite!!*  

Happy to see this thread active again!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

**Chanel** said:


> Not sure if this would be considered a perfect match as I was just playing around with some H. goodies .
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!





**Chanel** said:


> I love wearing this shawl on an all black outfit with black B and matching CDC. Can't go wrong with black .
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone!



Great matches *Chanel!*,  the second one in particular!! twins on the csmc it is such a versatile shawl


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sammy Royal said:


> Tyger meets Lizzy... Two of my favs combined.



Beautiful look *Sammy Royal*, you model the tyger shawl so well.... Which cw is this? Tempting!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 05
> kelly pochette graphite (old)



Pls keep the 'old' bags coming dear *sissy....* we never get tired of your amazing collection. gorgeous pairing!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

GNIPPOHS said:


> Great matches *Chanel!*,  the second one in particular!! twins on the csmc it is such a versatile shawl



Thank you so much, *Gnippohs* ! Glad to be CSMC twins with you. Don't you just love this cw? It's bright but yet very versatile indeed, I really like it .


----------



## **Chanel**

New week, new pairing .

Thank you for letting me share and have a great week, everyone!


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Pls keep the 'old' bags coming dear *sissy....* we never get tired of your amazing collection. gorgeous pairing!!!



thank you dear and stay with us


----------



## sissy milano

**Chanel** said:


> New week, new pairing .
> 
> Thank you for letting me share and have a great week, everyone!



beautiful and classy pairing! what color is your K? seems blue jean to me


----------



## megt10

**Chanel** said:


> New week, new pairing .
> 
> Thank you for letting me share and have a great week, everyone!



Gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Wearing for the first time today the Gris T B and the Collection Imperials shawl.


----------



## **Chanel**

sissy milano said:


> beautiful and classy pairing! what color is your K? seems blue jean to me



Thank you, dear ! This is Blue Colvert in Togo, a lovely chameleon color. Reminds me a lot of Blue de Prusse .



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous.





megt10 said:


> Wearing for the first time today the Gris T B and the Collection Imperials shawl.



Thank you, *megt* ! I love your pairing too and we are twins with the Gris T B.
Now, if I only would be your twin with that beautiful Collection Imperials shawl as well . 
This forum is soooo dangerous...way too enabling. As if I don't have enough shawls already .


----------



## Sammy Royal

GNIPPOHS said:


> Beautiful look *Sammy Royal*, you model the tyger shawl so well.... Which cw is this? Tempting!!



Dear *GNIPPOHS*! This is 03 and there are some more mod pics in the Tyger Tyger thread... This one is soo versatile!! Not that I want to tempt you even more...


----------



## Sammy Royal

**Chanel** said:


> New week, new pairing .
> 
> Thank you for letting me share and have a great week, everyone!



Wow!! Just wonderful!! Have a great week, too!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

megt10 said:


> Wearing for the first time today the Gris T B and the Collection Imperials shawl.



GOSH!! How gorgeous!!! Thank you for this eye candy, dear *megt10*!!


----------



## **Chanel**

Sammy Royal said:


> Wow!! Just wonderful!! Have a great week, too!!



Thank you, *Sammy Royal* !


----------



## sissy milano

megt10 said:


> Wearing for the first time today the Gris T B and the Collection Imperials shawl.



soooooooo like this


----------



## sissy milano

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, dear ! This is Blue Colvert in Togo, a lovely chameleon color. Reminds me a lot of Blue de Prusse .
> 
> ...




every time I see a pic is different, you're right my dear, so beautiful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, so this isn't a scarf, but I HAD to share! Wandering around the city today with some time to spare and found an incredible ribbon shop....had to buy a yard of this suede ribbon to match my B! (hmm, maybe it's time  to take the plastic off? [emoji33])


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> Ok, so this isn't a scarf, but I HAD to share! Wandering around the city today with some time to spare and found an incredible ribbon shop....had to buy a yard of this suede ribbon to match my B! (hmm, maybe it's time  to take the plastic off? [emoji33])
> 
> View attachment 3094916



How fun *BBC*, what a perfect match!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BBC said:


> Ok, so this isn't a scarf, but I HAD to share! Wandering around the city today with some time to spare and found an incredible ribbon shop....had to buy a yard of this suede ribbon to match my B! (hmm, maybe it's time  to take the plastic off? [emoji33])
> 
> View attachment 3094916


Perfect match!!! nice


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> Ok, so this isn't a scarf, but I HAD to share! Wandering around the city today with some time to spare and found an incredible ribbon shop....had to buy a yard of this suede ribbon to match my B! (hmm, maybe it's time  to take the plastic off? [emoji33])
> 
> View attachment 3094916



Haha perfect match indeed *BBC*! Another one here guilty of leaving plastic on........


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *GNIPPOHS*! This is 03 and there are some more mod pics in the Tyger Tyger thread... This one is soo versatile!! Not that I want to tempt you even more...



Thank you dear! V tempted indeed...............


----------



## GNIPPOHS

**Chanel** said:


> New week, new pairing .
> 
> Thank you for letting me share and have a great week, everyone!



New eye candy and LOVING it *Chanel!*



megt10 said:


> Wearing for the first time today the Gris T B and the Collection Imperials shawl.



Loving everything here *meg* - b, shawl, belt, rodeo!


----------



## eliwon

BBC said:


> Ok, so this isn't a scarf, but I HAD to share! Wandering around the city today with some time to spare and found an incredible ribbon shop....had to buy a yard of this suede ribbon to match my B! (hmm, maybe it's time  to take the plastic off? [emoji33])
> 
> View attachment 3094916



Lovely bag, of course, and the ribbon too, what are going to do with it&#128515;


----------



## Notorious Pink

eliwon said:


> Lovely bag, of course, and the ribbon too, what are going to do with it[emoji2]




I have an old headband that I am going to glue it to. Hope it works!


----------



## eliwon

BBC said:


> I have an old headband that I am going to glue it to. Hope it works!



Very creative - good luck with the project


----------



## Rami00

Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T.


----------



## sissy milano

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T.



 sooooooo chic!


----------



## pancake

Tyger contemplating Bleu atoll


----------



## Nankali

Mysterious and STUNNING! Very beautiful combo.  



pancake said:


> Tyger contemplating Bleu atoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098633


----------



## Ethengdurst

pancake said:


> Tyger contemplating Bleu atoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098633



Gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

sissy milano said:


> sooooooo chic!



Thank you!


----------



## Nikonina

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T.




So pretty, love the combo


----------



## Nikonina

pancake said:


> Tyger contemplating Bleu atoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098633




Great contrast


----------



## Kelly_76

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T.




This is heavenly...the colours so soft and elegant...love this combo!


----------



## Kelly_76

pancake said:


> Tyger contemplating Bleu atoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098633




Seems that your tyger fell in love with your gorgeous B...me too!


----------



## sissy milano

pancake said:


> Tyger contemplating Bleu atoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098633



matchi matchi with the flowers


----------



## thyme

pancake said:


> Tyger contemplating Bleu atoll



Gorgeous pairing


----------



## pancake

Nankali said:


> Mysterious and STUNNING! Very beautiful combo.




Yes indeed! Love how it adds another dimension to the piece! Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## pancake

Ethengdurst said:


> Gorgeous!







Nikonina said:


> Great contrast







sissy milano said:


> matchi matchi with the flowers







chincac said:


> Gorgeous pairing




Thank you! I really love this piece!


----------



## pancake

Kelly_76 said:


> Seems that your tyger fell in love with your gorgeous B...me too!




I know! It's so unexpectedly stunning together! Thank you!


----------



## EmileH

The one that almost got away. What was I thinking? I passed this up when I saw it a few months ago  but I kept thinking about it. I was fortunate enough to find a very kind SA who tracked it down for me. My Colvert Kelly and jardin anglais 140 cm mousseline.


----------



## Pirula

Freaking fabulous.  [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Freaking fabulous.  [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]




Thank you!


----------



## hopiko

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The one that almost got away. What was I thinking? I passed this up when I saw it a few months ago  but I kept thinking about it. I was fortunate enough to find a very kind SA who tracked it down for me. My Colvert Kelly and jardin anglais 140 cm mousseline.
> 
> View attachment 3102174



LOVE! Congratulations on such a beauty!!! Perfect match with your Colvert.  I left this moussie behind at FSH and now must find it....thought I had too many blues....now will have to pay US price. ArgH!


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The one that almost got away. What was I thinking? I passed this up when I saw it a few months ago  but I kept thinking about it. I was fortunate enough to find a very kind SA who tracked it down for me. My Colvert Kelly and jardin anglais 140 cm mousseline.
> 
> View attachment 3102174




This is such a nice combo, a dark colour combined with the lightness of a moussie. Every time when I see a mousseline scarf I start to crave for one. Just need to find the perfect colour. Thank you for sharing this pic PP and you have such a lovely SA [emoji1]


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The one that almost got away. What was I thinking? I passed this up when I saw it a few months ago  but I kept thinking about it. I was fortunate enough to find a very kind SA who tracked it down for me. My Colvert Kelly and jardin anglais 140 cm mousseline.
> 
> View attachment 3102174



your colvert is TDF with garden anglais my dear 

what a special pairing waiting your shawl for colder weather


----------



## EmileH

hopiko said:


> LOVE! Congratulations on such a beauty!!! Perfect match with your Colvert.  I left this moussie behind at FSH and now must find it....thought I had too many blues....now will have to pay US price. ArgH!







Serva1 said:


> This is such a nice combo, a dark colour combined with the lightness of a moussie. Every time when I see a mousseline scarf I start to crave for one. Just need to find the perfect colour. Thank you for sharing this pic PP and you have such a lovely SA [emoji1]







sissy milano said:


> your colvert is TDF with garden anglais my dear
> 
> 
> 
> what a special pairing waiting your shawl for colder weather




Thank you hopiko, serva and sissy. Colvert was clearly destined to be my signature color.


----------



## sissy milano

always in love with yellow...


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> always in love with yellow...




Oh!!! So beautiful and sunny!


----------



## sissy milano

silk fourbi that fits perfectly even in the lindy.


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> silk fourbi that fits perfectly even in the lindy.




Nice! What color is your Lindy? Can we see a photo of it closed? My next addiction I think...,


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nice! What color is your Lindy? Can we see a photo of it closed? My next addiction I think...,



thank you dear,
the lindy is white, I put one old pic just to see it full size and closed.
hope it helps


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear,
> the lindy is white, I put one old pic just to see it full size and closed.
> hope it helps




Thank you! A white bag is on my wish list and the Lindy is beautiful in white. Good to know.


----------



## Serva1

sissy milano said:


> silk fourbi that fits perfectly even in the lindy.




I just love looking at your pairings Sissy and especially the quality of the pics [emoji7] The silkfourbi is so luxurious and I hope I soon find one for my favourite B25 in barenia (it doesn't need support). The silkfourbi looks great with the Lindy and adds to the elegance [emoji169]


----------



## juliet827

pancake said:


> Tyger contemplating Bleu atoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098633



This is perfection, how it makes the delicate blue flowers just pop. Really transforms the scarf. Gorgeous.


----------



## juliet827

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The one that almost got away. What was I thinking? I passed this up when I saw it a few months ago  but I kept thinking about it. I was fortunate enough to find a very kind SA who tracked it down for me. My Colvert Kelly and jardin anglais 140 cm mousseline.
> 
> View attachment 3102174



Amazing combo- such depth of color...I could drown in it. Beautiful pairing.


----------



## juliet827

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear,
> the lindy is white, I put one old pic just to see it full size and closed.
> hope it helps



This whole little tableau is stunning- love how you put it all together, beautiful.


----------



## arabesques

Sammy Royal said:


> Tyger meets Lizzy... Two of my favs combined.



This look is simply fabulous.


----------



## Nikonina

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear,
> the lindy is white, I put one old pic just to see it full size and closed.
> hope it helps




White bag is on my wish list but I never pull the plug because I worry about the upkeep and maintenance of a white bag and I don't pamper my bag. Any tips?


----------



## sissy milano

Serva1 said:


> I just love looking at your pairings Sissy and especially the quality of the pics [emoji7] The silkfourbi is so luxurious and I hope I soon find one for my favourite B25 in barenia (it doesn't need support). The silkfourbi looks great with the Lindy and adds to the elegance [emoji169]



thank you dear 
silk fourbi is so special... keep the attention and while our bags are always open... it's nice to see a special piece inside, truly in love.



juliet827 said:


> This whole little tableau is stunning- love how you put it all together, beautiful.



thank you for your lovely comments.



Nikonina said:


> White bag is on my wish list but I never pull the plug because I worry about the upkeep and maintenance of a white bag and I don't pamper my bag. Any tips?



I'm totally in love with white bags especially in winter.
I do not pamper my bags a lot really, I like when they are well used


----------



## 4ami

designerdiva40 said:


> my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Vitamina H

sissy milano said:


> always in love with yellow...





sissy milano said:


> thank you dear,
> the lindy is white, I put one old pic just to see it full size and closed.
> hope it helps



*Sissy,* you have the most beautiful collection of bags and scarves!  I rarely comment here, but I love your photos so very much, dear! The yellow MdB is so cheerful and sunny with your B! Thank you so much for sharing your precious pieces here!


----------



## sissy milano

Vitamina H said:


> *Sissy,* you have the most beautiful collection of bags and scarves!  I rarely comment here, but I love your photos so very much, dear! The yellow MdB is so cheerful and sunny with your B! Thank you so much for sharing your precious pieces here!



dear Vitamina, that you very much, this is the sweetest comments ever.


----------



## Rami00

sissy milano said:


> always in love with yellow...


 
WOW! I love this..happy colors!


----------



## Rami00

Nikonina said:


> So pretty, love the combo


Thank you :kiss:


Kelly_76 said:


> This is heavenly...the colours so soft and elegant...love this combo!


 Thank you :kiss:


----------



## sissy milano

Rami00 said:


> WOW! I love this..happy colors!



thank you dear


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> always in love with yellow...



reminds me of a sunflower...bright happy smiley! 



sissy milano said:


> silk fourbi that fits perfectly even in the lindy.



silk-in lindy!! perfect inside a white lindy..



sissy milano said:


> thank you dear,
> the lindy is white, I put one old pic just to see it full size and closed.
> hope it helps



wow...soo ethereal...is that a mousseline? love it!


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> reminds me of a sunflower...bright happy smiley!
> 
> 
> 
> silk-in lindy!! perfect inside a white lindy..
> 
> 
> 
> wow...soo ethereal...is that a mousseline? love it!



thank you dear *chincac*, the mousseline is Le Monde est Vaste


----------



## franhueso

Sammy Royal said:


> Tyger meets Lizzy... Two of my favs combined.



Fabulous


----------



## Sammy Royal

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T.



Love this!! Very elegant...!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> always in love with yellow...


Oh, *sissy*!! Such a happy, sunny feeling!!! Perfect for summer! 



sissy milano said:


> silk fourbi that fits perfectly even in the lindy.



Am your little sister for the silk fourbi!  Isn't she just lovely?!


----------



## Sammy Royal

arabesques said:


> This look is simply fabulous.



Dear *arabesques*! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

franhueso said:


> Fabulous


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy Royal said:


> Oh, *sissy*!! Such a happy, sunny feeling!!! Perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Am your little sister for the silk fourbi!  Isn't she just lovely?!



thank you *Sammy Royal*, I wasn't sure about because I was so in love with the toile H and barenia fourbi, but this is so much more elegant. Truly in love.
Happy to be your sister


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear,
> the lindy is white, I put one old pic just to see it full size and closed.
> hope it helps





sissy milano said:


> always in love with yellow...



Beautiful pairings as usual *sissy*.  esp the white pairing. Your silk fourbi is so pretty! Have the blue one and love it, its not as thick as the usual fourbi and the colors make it so fun.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T.



PERFECT MATCH indeed!! Sooooo elegant!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

pancake said:


> Tyger contemplating Bleu atoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098633



*BEAUTIFUL PICTURE pancake, looks like an advertisemnet! *



Pocketbook Pup said:


> The one that almost got away. What was I thinking? I passed this up when I saw it a few months ago  but I kept thinking about it. I was fortunate enough to find a very kind SA who tracked it down for me. My Colvert Kelly and jardin anglais 140 cm mousseline.
> 
> View attachment 3102174



*So pretty!*


----------



## EmileH

My new cavalleria d'etriers CSGM in 03 bleu violet parme and my Colvert Kelly


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new cavalleria d'etriers CSGM in 03 bleu violet parme and my Colvert Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106338




Just beautiful PP, so happy the store had it for you!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just beautiful PP, so happy the store had it for you!




Thank you Mrs Owen.


----------



## Kelly_76

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new cavalleria d'etriers CSGM in 03 bleu violet parme and my Colvert Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106338




Wonderful pairing!
This is a beautiful cw of CdE!
[emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Beautiful pairings as usual *sissy*.  esp the white pairing. Your silk fourbi is so pretty! Have the blue one and love it, its not as thick as the usual fourbi and the colors make it so fun.



thank you dear  I like the silk four so much and your blue has to be wonderful!!


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new cavalleria d'etriers CSGM in 03 bleu violet parme and my Colvert Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106338



O M G.... this is so chic.... my friend, this pairing is TDF 
thank you very much for posting here also your beauties.


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> O M G.... this is so chic.... my friend, this pairing is TDF
> 
> thank you very much for posting here also your beauties.




Hugs to you dear sissy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Love everybody's pairing! I have not participated this thread for a while. Here is my current obsession Ms Rose Confetti with Collections Impériales CW07 and with Maxi Twilly Festival des Amazones CW06. The colour of RC shows up more accurate in the shots with Impériales. For some reason the colour is warmer than IRL in the shots with the Maxi Twilly.


----------



## EmileH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love everybody's pairing! I have not participated this thread for a while. Here is my current obsession Ms Rose Confetti with Collections Impériales CW07 and with Maxi Twilly Festival des Amazones CW06. The colour of RC shows up more accurate in the shots with Impériales. For some reason the colour is warmer than IRL in the shots with the Maxi Twilly.




Beautiful parings!


----------



## Serva1

Great pairing xiangxiang with CI and the MT[emoji7]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful parings!





Serva1 said:


> Great pairing xiangxiang with CI and the MT[emoji7]



Thank you ladies!


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new cavalleria d'etriers CSGM in 03 bleu violet parme and my Colvert Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106338


It's perfect. 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love everybody's pairing! I have not participated this thread for a while. Here is my current obsession Ms Rose Confetti with Collections Impériales CW07 and with Maxi Twilly Festival des Amazones CW06. The colour of RC shows up more accurate in the shots with Impériales. For some reason the colour is warmer than IRL in the shots with the Maxi Twilly.


Love your bag and it goes beautifully.


chrissssssssy said:


> Not so perfect match



Very pretty.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> It's perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your bag and it goes beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty.




Thank you meg. I could hardly wait for this one to arrive.


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you meg. I could hardly wait for this one to arrive.



It is my favorite shawl of the season. I may need a third one.


----------



## chicinthecity777

megt10 said:


> It's perfect.
> 
> Love your bag and it goes beautifully.
> 
> 
> Very pretty.



thank you *megt*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

megt10 said:


> It is my favorite shawl of the season. I may need a third one.



I am waiting to see the neutral white / red colour way for this one.


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love everybody's pairing! I have not participated this thread for a while. Here is my current obsession Ms Rose Confetti with Collections Impériales CW07 and with Maxi Twilly Festival des Amazones CW06. The colour of RC shows up more accurate in the shots with Impériales. For some reason the colour is warmer than IRL in the shots with the Maxi Twilly.




Eeeek so pretty together! I agree RC isn't easy to photograph accurately. Love that carre especially.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Eeeek so pretty together! I agree RC isn't easy to photograph accurately. Love that carre especially.



Thank you honey! The photos of RC always seem to show either too cool or too warm compared to real life. But I think the first two photos with the Imperials carre are pretty accurate. Yes the imperials design is so pretty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love everybody's pairing! I have not participated this thread for a while. Here is my current obsession Ms Rose Confetti with Collections Impériales CW07 and with Maxi Twilly Festival des Amazones CW06. The colour of RC shows up more accurate in the shots with Impériales. For some reason the colour is warmer than IRL in the shots with the Maxi Twilly.



*OMG! I'm obsessed with your obsession*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OMG! I'm obsessed with your obsession*!



:kiss::kiss:


----------



## minismurf04

This gm was intended for my new b, however, I think it's the perfect match with my bleu atoll gp! Happy coincidence! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## boo1689

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love everybody's pairing! I have not participated this thread for a while. Here is my current obsession Ms Rose Confetti with Collections Impériales CW07 and with Maxi Twilly Festival des Amazones CW06. The colour of RC shows up more accurate in the shots with Impériales. For some reason the colour is warmer than IRL in the shots with the Maxi Twilly.




H

Happy happy pairings~ super heart!



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3107627
> 
> This gm was intended for my new b, however, I think it's the perfect match with my bleu atoll gp! Happy coincidence! [emoji5]&#65039;



Match made in heaven!! Totally drooling over this!


----------



## thyme

minismurf04 said:


> This gm was intended for my new b, however, I think it's the perfect match with my bleu atoll gp! Happy coincidence! &#65039;


 
beautiful pairing...love the pastel shades...



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love everybody's pairing! I have not participated this thread for a while. Here is my current obsession Ms Rose Confetti with Collections Impériales CW07 and with Maxi Twilly Festival des Amazones CW06. The colour of RC shows up more accurate in the shots with Impériales. For some reason the colour is warmer than IRL in the shots with the Maxi Twilly.


 
B is even more stunning IRL!! pics do not do it justice...


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new cavalleria d'etriers CSGM in 03 bleu violet parme and my Colvert Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106338





minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3107627
> 
> This gm was intended for my new b, however, I think it's the perfect match with my bleu atoll gp! Happy coincidence! [emoji5]&#65039;



*Such pretty blue pairings!! * &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## GNIPPOHS

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love everybody's pairing! I have not participated this thread for a while. Here is my current obsession Ms Rose Confetti with Collections Impériales CW07 and with Maxi Twilly Festival des Amazones CW06. The colour of RC shows up more accurate in the shots with Impériales. For some reason the colour is warmer than IRL in the shots with the Maxi Twilly.



*What a sweet pairing xiangxiang, no wonder you are obssessed with the b! *


----------



## chicinthecity777

boo1689 said:


> H
> 
> Happy happy pairings~ super heart!
> 
> Match made in heaven!! Totally drooling over this!



Thank you *boo*! 



chincac said:


> B is even more stunning IRL!! pics do not do it justice...



Thank you sweetie! 



GNIPPOHS said:


> *What a sweet pairing xiangxiang, no wonder you are obssessed with the b! *



Thank you *GNIPPOHS*!


----------



## minismurf04

boo1689 said:


> H
> 
> 
> Happy happy pairings~ super heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match made in heaven!! Totally drooling over this!



Thank you dear! SA picked out some blue gms and this won me over! 



chincac said:


> beautiful pairing...love the pastel shades...
> Thank you dear chincac! I [emoji175]pastels! Too bad summer is drawing to a close..
> 
> 
> B is even more stunning IRL!! pics do not do it justice...







GNIPPOHS said:


> *Such pretty blue pairings!! * [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you dear gnippohs! Currently in a blue crush[emoji8]


----------



## jyyanks

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3107627
> 
> This gm was intended for my new b, however, I think it's the perfect match with my bleu atoll gp! Happy coincidence! [emoji5]&#65039;




Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## hermes730

Nice pairing! What color is the garden party? Thx


----------



## minismurf04

jyyanks said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!!


Thanks darling J! 



hermes730 said:


> Nice pairing! What color is the garden party? Thx


tks!  it's bleu atoll.


----------



## sissy milano

CdE cw 08 with rouge H lindy (old bag)
CdC (old) grizzly blu abisse, white clemence, rouge H croco


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> CdE cw 08 with rouge H lindy (old bag)
> CdC (old) grizzly blu abisse, white clemence, rouge H croco




Wow!!!! Beautiful sissy.


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow!!!! Beautiful sissy.



Thank you


----------



## chicinthecity777

sissy milano said:


> CdE cw 08 with rouge H lindy (old bag)
> CdC (old) grizzly blu abisse, white clemence, rouge H croco



Beautiful pairing! I am waiting to see this shawl as well. Your lindy looks rouge casaque in the photo. Is the red in the shawl more like RH or RC?


----------



## sissy milano

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Beautiful pairing! I am waiting to see this shawl as well. Your lindy looks rouge casaque in the photo. Is the red in the shawl more like RH or RC?



my Lindy is rouge H, in this shawl there are two shades of red, I have made some pic with a rouge H Cdc for comparison, I think that one is casaque and one rouge H
hope it helps


----------



## chicinthecity777

sissy milano said:


> my Lindy is rouge H, in this shawl there are two shades of red, I have made some pic with a rouge H Cdc for comparison, I think that one is casaque and one rouge H
> hope it helps



Thank you *sissy*! Yes very helpful! I think the brighter red might be a good match with RC which was my intention. Now I just need to wait patiently.


----------



## sissy milano

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *sissy*! Yes very helpful! I think the brighter red might be a good match with RC which was my intention. Now I just need to wait patiently.



I think will be a perfect match indeed!
Don't tell me... I'm badly waiting me too...


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love everybody's pairing! I have not participated this thread for a while. Here is my current obsession Ms Rose Confetti with Collections Impériales CW07 and with Maxi Twilly Festival des Amazones CW06. The colour of RC shows up more accurate in the shots with Impériales. For some reason the colour is warmer than IRL in the shots with the Maxi Twilly.




I've been away from the thread so long and I come back to see this pink popping joy.  ahhh..,. Can I grab and run...,


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> I've been away from the thread so long and I come back to see this pink popping joy.  ahhh..,. Can I grab and run...,



Honey, long time no see! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## sissy milano

lettres d'erevan 15 heather grey/blue/pink


----------



## LaenaLovely

sissy milano said:


> lettres d'erevan 15 heather grey/blue/pink




So gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new cavalleria d'etriers CSGM in 03 bleu violet parme and my Colvert Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106338




Drooling!  The colors look amazing for fall!  Excellent pairing!


----------



## LaenaLovely

designerdiva40 said:


> my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly




Designerdiva40 - this just beautiful!  May I ask what pattern this is?  I adore this shawl!


----------



## LaenaLovely

An oldie, but a goodie...les cles with hints of etoupe in the keys to match my lindy


----------



## LaenaLovely

One more: two newbies for 2015.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Drooling!  The colors look amazing for fall!  Excellent pairing!




Thank you. The one that you asked about below is a pique fleuri de Provence. Gorgeous pattern. I have a silk. The shawl is also so pretty.


----------



## sissy milano

LaenaLovely said:


> So gorgeous!



thank you and loving your purchases, old and new, love the lindy so much .


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. The one that you asked about below is a pique fleuri de Provence. Gorgeous pattern. I have a silk. The shawl is also so pretty.



Thank you!   Inspiring me again with your great taste.


----------



## LaenaLovely

sissy milano said:


> thank you and loving your purchases, old and new, love the lindy so much .



You are too sweet.  Thank you so much


----------



## sissy milano

after a very looooong waiting, my dreaming shawl 

(so black BBB old)


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> after a very looooong waiting, my dreaming shawl
> 
> 
> 
> (so black BBB old)




I love it Sissy! So classic.


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it Sissy! So classic.



thank you *Pocketbook Pup*


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> lettres d'erevan 15 heather grey/blue/pink



Wow, *Sissy*! What a beautiful match - and most stunning B!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3146589
> 
> 
> An oldie, but a goodie...les cles with hints of etoupe in the keys to match my lindy





LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3146596
> 
> 
> One more: two newbies for 2015.



Beautiful combos!  Thanks for sharing this eye candy!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> after a very looooong waiting, my dreaming shawl
> 
> (so black BBB old)



Oh, *Sissy*, this one was worth waiting for...! Perfectly and very elegantly paired!!


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy Royal said:


> Wow, *Sissy*! What a beautiful match - and most stunning B!!!





Sammy Royal said:


> Oh, *Sissy*, this one was worth waiting for...! Perfectly and very elegantly paired!!



thank you dear *Sammy Royal*


----------



## Jadeite

sissy milano said:


> after a very looooong waiting, my dreaming shawl
> 
> 
> 
> (so black BBB old)




What is the name of this shawl? I'm intrigued by it.


----------



## Hermesaddictt

Jadeite said:


> What is the name of this shawl? I'm intrigued by it.


A l'ombre des boulevards. HTH


----------



## Jadeite

Hermesaddictt said:


> A l'ombre des boulevards. HTH




Thank you very much.


----------



## ghoztz

sissy milano said:


> after a very looooong waiting, my dreaming shawl
> 
> (so black BBB old)



Black and White shawl with that BBB!!  It's simply gorgeous!!


----------



## sissy milano

ghoztz said:


> Black and White shawl with that BBB!!  It's simply gorgeous!!



thank you *ghoztz*


----------



## werner

sissy milano said:


> after a very looooong waiting, my dreaming shawl
> 
> (so black BBB old)


Sissy, just a stunning combination. What is the colourway of the shawl? TIA.


----------



## LaenaLovely

sissy milano said:


> after a very looooong waiting, my dreaming shawl
> 
> (so black BBB old)




So gorgeous!!!  Beyond!


----------



## TankerToad

sissy milano said:


> lettres d'erevan 15 heather grey/blue/pink



Twin!!
Bought this very shawl today &#128153;&#128153; 
That silvery grey background was so luminous
Have never seen this shade in a shaw!
LoveLoveLove!!


----------



## sissy milano

werner said:


> Sissy, just a stunning combination. What is the colourway of the shawl? TIA.



thank you, cw 01



LaenaLovely said:


> So gorgeous!!!  Beyond!



thanks *LaenaLovely*



TankerToad said:


> Twin!!
> Bought this very shawl today &#128153;&#128153;
> That silvery grey background was so luminous
> Have never seen this shade in a shaw!
> LoveLoveLove!!



Hi dear TT, I was sure about your love for this shawl


----------



## EmileH

I think this Kelly has cost me twice as much in scarves as it did to buy the bag. I'm addicted to anything that matches it. Colvert with new Arbre du vent.


----------



## EWorster

This scarf is fabulous.  Can you confirm the color way number.  I am going to call tomorrow to put aside and run to get it!!  So striking.


----------



## Love_Couture

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this Kelly has cost me twice as much in scarves as it did to buy the bag. I'm addicted to anything that matches it. Colvert with new Arbre du vent.]




Gorgeous scarf and beautiful Kelly. Thanks for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this Kelly has cost me twice as much in scarves as it did to buy the bag. I'm addicted to anything that matches it. Colvert with new Arbre du vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149882




Omg!  I love this!  So fabulous...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LaenaLovely said:


> Designerdiva40 - this just beautiful!  May I ask what pattern this is?  I adore this shawl!



Darling, that is Pique Fleuri de Provence... a few seasons ago.... 

Look here...
http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/chale-140-pique-fleuri-de-provence-38565.html

I have this one and it is LOVELY!!!!


----------



## Onthego

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this Kelly has cost me twice as much in scarves as it did to buy the bag. I'm addicted to anything that matches it. Colvert with new Arbre du vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149882


 I think I have seen most of your pairings with Colvert including the Tyger which I also got. But this shawl looks spectacular with your Kelly, unlike any other of your pairings. I love this and of course have to copy you. Can you please provide the CW? ( I looked on the H site and couldn't find it. That H. carres site drives me absolutely crazy. Very hard to get to what you want quickly.)  Pretty please. Thank you.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks everyone. It's a 90 silk. Here is the tag.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, that is Pique Fleuri de Provence... a few seasons ago....
> 
> Look here...
> http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/chale-140-pique-fleuri-de-provence-38565.html
> 
> I have this one and it is LOVELY!!!!



Thank you for the link!!!! So helpful (enabler)


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this Kelly has cost me twice as much in scarves as it did to buy the bag. I'm addicted to anything that matches it. Colvert with new Arbre du vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149882



OMG this is so chic... Mrs Colvert is such a stunner.
congrats *Pocketbook*


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> OMG this is so chic... Mrs Colvert is such a stunner.
> 
> congrats *Pocketbook*




Hugs sissy. I counted.  I have bought 20 scarves/ shawls to match her.


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hugs sissy. I counted.  I have bought 20 scarves/ shawls to match her.



she really deserves it! so terrific gorgeous!


----------



## Onthego

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hugs sissy. I counted.  I have bought 20 scarves/ shawls to match her.



You go girl! That's Amore!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hugs sissy. I counted.  I have bought 20 scarves/ shawls to match her.



Holy Moses!!! The kicker is...didn't you JUST get that bag??? hahahahahah so 20 silks in like 3 months then???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you for the link!!!! So helpful (enabler)



  I can tell you are looking for silks to match that beauty you just got huh???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this Kelly has cost me twice as much in scarves as it did to buy the bag. I'm addicted to anything that matches it. Colvert with new Arbre du vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149882



*Oh wozers!!! The turquoise realty pops on that cw of AdV!!!! Sheesh, glad it's a 90 so I won't be tempted to check that one out but it's heavenly dear!!*


----------



## EmileH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Moses!!! The kicker is...didn't you JUST get that bag??? hahahahahah so 20 silks in like 3 months then???




Oh come on, I'm not that bad. Heehee. 6 months. And to think I got back to my hotel and panicked that I wouldn't find anything to match it. So I went back the next day and bought three scarves at fsh.


----------



## EmileH

Onthego said:


> You go girl! That's Amore!




[emoji8]


----------



## katherinedvm

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this Kelly has cost me twice as much in scarves as it did to buy the bag. I'm addicted to anything that matches it. Colvert with new Arbre du vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149882




I'm off to buy this new scarf, I love it! I would die for your Kelly too, but scarves are the only thing in my budget right now


----------



## EmileH

katherinedvm said:


> I'm off to buy this new scarf, I love it! I would die for your Kelly too, but scarves are the only thing in my budget right now




Thanks. I know. I was just fortunate the past year with extra work and extra bonuses.. I have to come back to reality. Plus I got the bag in Europe at European prices so I was very lucky. Good luck finding the scarf! Please post photos. And someday I hope your bag will come.


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this Kelly has cost me twice as much in scarves as it did to buy the bag. I'm addicted to anything that matches it. Colvert with new Arbre du vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149882



Beautiful combination! Still in love with the color of your Kelly!


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh come on, I'm not that bad. Heehee. 6 months. And to think I got back to my hotel and panicked that I wouldn't find anything to match it. So I went back the next day and bought three scarves at fsh.




So in order to break you of this Colvert matching "thing,"  I think the solution is a Gris T Kelly that then needs coordinating scarves.

Yes.  That's a good plan.    Does everyone agree?

Right.  I mean it's like when everything intersects:  you need a light bag, which will require scarves.  You're going to Paris in two weeks.  It's like Kismet (or the Bermuda Triangle).


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> Beautiful combination! Still in love with the color of your Kelly!




Thank you myrkur. The best part of the bag is the memories it brings. 




Pirula said:


> So in order to break you of this Colvert matching "thing,"  I think the solution is a Gris T Kelly that then needs coordinating scarves.
> 
> Yes.  That's a good plan.    Does everyone agree?
> 
> Right.  I mean it's like when everything intersects:  you need a light bag, which will require scarves.  You're going to Paris in two weeks.  It's like Kismet (or the Bermuda Triangle).




Oh you are so bad. Ok I'm going to try for the GT. And then that's the last bag. I swear...oh gosh but red..I'm doomed.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you myrkur. The best part of the bag is the memories it brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are so bad. Ok I'm going to try for the GT. And then that's the last bag. I swear...oh gosh but red..I'm doomed.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Israeli_Flava said:


> I can tell you are looking for silks to match that beauty you just got huh???



I so am...you've got my number.  I've been thinking on how to work my BSC B into everything.  I'm loving it


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this Kelly has cost me twice as much in scarves as it did to buy the bag. I'm addicted to anything that matches it. Colvert with new Arbre du vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149882




Perfect perfect match Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]&#65039; that Colvert is TDF and that shawl is gorgeous!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> after a very looooong waiting, my dreaming shawl
> 
> 
> 
> (so black BBB old)




Ooooh loving the boulevard!!! Beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3146596
> 
> 
> One more: two newbies for 2015.







LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3146589
> 
> 
> An oldie, but a goodie...les cles with hints of etoupe in the keys to match my lindy







sissy milano said:


> lettres d'erevan 15 heather grey/blue/pink







sissy milano said:


> my Lindy is rouge H, in this shawl there are two shades of red, I have made some pic with a rouge H Cdc for comparison, I think that one is casaque and one rouge H
> hope it helps







sissy milano said:


> CdE cw 08 with rouge H lindy (old bag)
> CdC (old) grizzly blu abisse, white clemence, rouge H croco







minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3107627
> 
> This gm was intended for my new b, however, I think it's the perfect match with my bleu atoll gp! Happy coincidence! [emoji5]&#65039;




Ladies I am seriously loving the fabulous pairings of ur gorgeous bags with ur equally gorgeous shawls!!! What a treat!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Wanted to share my GP in Rouge Duchesse with my Tyger Tyger shawl...I love this combination.. Hope u like it too[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Ladies I am seriously loving the fabulous pairings of ur gorgeous bags with ur equally gorgeous shawls!!! What a treat!!!



eternallove4bag...awww thank so much!    So hglad to have a place to share the love of H with you.


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Wanted to share my GP in Rouge Duchesse with my Tyger Tyger shawl...I love this combination.. Hope u like it too[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151362



OMG...OMG...OMG.   I love this so much.  I prefer GPs in bright colors like this since the bag is very clean lined and simple.  It looks wild with the shawl....I'm prring with delight!  Thank you for sharing.   So beautiful!  I'm never sure how to wear orange tone and this is such a great inspiration.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> eternallove4bag...awww thank so much!    So hglad to have a place to share the love of H with you.







LaenaLovely said:


> OMG...OMG...OMG.   I love this so much.  I prefer GPs in bright colors like this since the bag is very clean lined and simple.  It looks wild with the shawl....I'm prring with delight!  Thank you for sharing.   So beautiful!  I'm never sure how to wear orange tone and this is such a great inspiration.




You are such a sweetheart LaenaLovely and I absolutely adore ur style!!! It's such a pleasure to see everyone's amazing styles and choices in everything H and I do really look forward to ur pics [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I am a newbie in the H world and learning so fast thanks to this forum!!...I love the GP for work and it's totally my workhorse bag!!! Since I got it in August this year I have hardly stopped using it for work! And Tyger Tyger has my heart!!! Every CW is spectacular! This one is special because this one was the first H item I ever bought and I was just in awe! I still am [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> You are such a sweetheart LaenaLovely and I absolutely adore ur style!!! It's such a pleasure to see everyone's amazing styles and choices in everything H and I do really look forward to ur pics [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I am a newbie in the H world and learning so fast thanks to this forum!!...I love the GP for work and it's totally my workhorse bag!!! Since I got it in August this year I have hardly stopped using it for work! And Tyger Tyger has my heart!!! Every CW is spectacular! This one is special because this one was the first H item I ever bought and I was just in awe! I still am [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I 100% agreed with you.  I love seeing everyone's style and ideas for H.  I'm pretty new to H as well and am learning so much so quickly.  And what a glorious first H item....the first will always be special.  The first I bought was a blue and pink les cles 90 silk (in maybe 2008).  Every since, I've been dreaming of more H and now it's all happening   It is a very slipperly slope.  It leaves me wanting more every time.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> I 100% agreed with you.  I love seeing everyone's style and ideas for H.  I'm pretty new to H as well and am learning so much so quickly.  And what a glorious first H item....the first will always be special.  The first I bought was a blue and pink les cles 90 silk (in maybe 2008).  Every since, I've been dreaming of more H and now it's all happening   It is a very slipperly slope.  It leaves me wanting more every time.




Ditto!!! Sliding fast down the orange slope but at least I am in great company [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Wanted to share my GP in Rouge Duchesse with my Tyger Tyger shawl...I love this combination.. Hope u like it too[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151362




Wow!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Wanted to share my GP in Rouge Duchesse with my Tyger Tyger shawl...I love this combination.. Hope u like it too[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151362




O M G! Are you kidding me? I don't just like it. I LOVE IT!!! This is *THE* PERFECT MATCH!!! You have impeccable taste and skills in matching!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow!!!! Gorgeous!



Thank u so much Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> O M G! Are you kidding me? I don't just like it. I LOVE IT!!! This is *THE* PERFECT MATCH!!! You have impeccable taste and skills in matching!!!



Kat.Lee I need to give u the biggest hug!!! U r so so so so SWEET!!! Ur taste is impeccable and the way u match everything leaves me in pure awe!!! Coming from u this compliment has left me smiling from ear to ear! Thank u fabulous lady! U made my day!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee I need to give u the biggest hug!!! U r so so so so SWEET!!! Ur taste is impeccable and the way u match everything leaves me in pure awe!!! Coming from u this compliment has left me smiling from ear to ear! Thank u fabulous lady! U made my day!



Many hugs back!!! Please enjoy your day with lots of happy feelings!!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Wanted to share my GP in Rouge Duchesse with my Tyger Tyger shawl...I love this combination.. Hope u like it too[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151362


 
What a stunner eternallove4bag. Can't wait to see the mod shots. Wear it in good health.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Many hugs back!!! Please enjoy your day with lots of happy feelings!!



Awww! Thank u Kat.Lee and ditto to u[emoji4]



Rami00 said:


> What a stunner eternallove4bag. Can't wait to see the mod shots. Wear it in good health.




Thank u so much Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... This was and is my first H bag and my first H shawl...Hoping to add a K and B in the future [emoji6][emoji6]... If only I can stop myself from purchasing all the CSGMs[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> Wanted to share my GP in Rouge Duchesse with my Tyger Tyger shawl...I love this combination.. Hope u like it too[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151362



this is gorgeous!!


----------



## Rami00

These two look pretty close.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Awww! Thank u Kat.Lee and ditto to u[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... This was and is my first H bag and my first H shawl...Hoping to add a K and B in the future [emoji6][emoji6]... If only I can stop myself from purchasing all the CSGMs[emoji33][emoji33]



Omg! I love love love csgms too. I put a limit on myself or I'd buy endlessly lol. I would love to own mexique csgm ... Hello! If someone from Hermès reading this... Please make it happen lol.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> These two look pretty close.



Drop dead gorgeous Rami!!! What a fabulous match of ur Gris T with ur spectacular shawl[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



Rami00 said:


> Omg! I love love love csgms too. I put a limit on myself or I'd buy endlessly lol. I would love to own mexique csgm ... Hello! If someone from Hermès reading this... Please make it happen lol.



We r so in trouble! I have to stop myself running to the H store every week for one of these shawls [emoji24][emoji24]... And with winter around the corner these will be even harder to resist!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> this is gorgeous!!




Thank u so much sissy milano[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## merrydish

Rami00 said:


> These two look pretty close.



Truly stunning!!!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Drop dead gorgeous Rami!!! What a fabulous match of ur Gris T with ur spectacular shawl[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> We r so in trouble! I have to stop myself running to the H store every week for one of these shawls [emoji24][emoji24]... And with winter around the corner these will be even harder to resist!!!



Thank you sweetheart! I don't blame you.... I am ready to cozy up with these cashmere/silk luxuries... Especially when the temperature hits way below zero.


----------



## Rami00

merrydish said:


> Truly stunning!!!



Thank you :kiss:


----------



## minismurf04

eternallove4bag said:


> Wanted to share my GP in Rouge Duchesse with my Tyger Tyger shawl...I love this combination.. Hope u like it too[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151362




Amazing combo and I'm normally not a fan of orange!


----------



## minismurf04

Rami00 said:


> These two look pretty close.




Swooning over a match made in heaven! [emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> These two look pretty close.



Stunning stunning!!!


----------



## Serva1

Rami00 said:


> These two look pretty close.




Great pic Rami and so happy to be shawl twins with you[emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sissy milano

Rami00 said:


> These two look pretty close.



pure elegance.


----------



## eternallove4bag

minismurf04 said:


> Amazing combo and I'm normally not a fan of orange!




Thank u minismurf[emoji173]&#65039; somehow the light is making the bag look orange but it's actually a deep red-rust[emoji1]


----------



## Rami00

merrydish said:


> Truly stunning!!!


Thank you :kiss: 


minismurf04 said:


> Swooning over a match made in heaven! [emoji7]


Thank you :kiss:


Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning stunning!!!


Thank you :kiss:


Serva1 said:


> Great pic Rami and so happy to be shawl twins with you[emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;


Yay! I am honoured to be your shawl twin. Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Freckles1

Tyger Tyger and Cacao B


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3152737
> 
> Tyger Tyger and Cacao B




Gorgeous Freckles1! Another winning CW of Tyger Tyger and perfect match!


----------



## merrydish

That's perfection!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3152737
> 
> Tyger Tyger and Cacao B


Great


----------



## thyme

One of my favourite scarf


----------



## Notorious Pink

chincac said:


> One of my favourite scarf




Oh, I love this. So delicate and pretty!


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> One of my favourite scarf




Goes well with the Evie


----------



## Jadeite

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3152737
> 
> Tyger Tyger and Cacao B




Thanks. How would you describe cacao colour?


----------



## Freckles1

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous Freckles1! Another winning CW of Tyger Tyger and perfect match!







merrydish said:


> That's perfection!!!







LOUKPEACH said:


> Great







Jadeite said:


> Thanks. How would you describe cacao colour?




Thank you ladies!!
Jadeite I would say that cacao is a very rich and warm dark brown... Not chocolate though...


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> One of my favourite scarf




So pretty!!! Beautiful match chincac[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chincac said:


> One of my favourite scarf



Long time no see *chincac!* What a sweet pairing!


----------



## lanit

chincac said:


> One of my favourite scarf


Love this combo CC. What a pretty silk! Your Evi collection is darling.


----------



## LaenaLovely

I love this so sunny and elegant!


----------



## sissy milano

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3152737
> 
> Tyger Tyger and Cacao B



beautiful!


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> One of my favourite scarf



always so elegant *chincac*


----------



## Sammy Royal

Rami00 said:


> These two look pretty close.



Breathtaking match made in heaven - or by *Rami*....!  Love it! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3152737
> 
> Tyger Tyger and Cacao B



This is absolutely wonderful....  Makes me think of cosy winter evenings. Perfect combo!


----------



## Sammy Royal

chincac said:


> One of my favourite scarf



Elegant and light! What a beautiful match, dear *chincac*!!!


----------



## thyme

BBC said:


> Oh, I love this. So delicate and pretty!



thank you *BBC* i don't wear my 70cm enough!



Jadeite said:


> Goes well with the Evie



thanks! long time no "see"



eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty!!! Beautiful match chincac[emoji173]&#65039;



thank you *eternallove4bag*



GNIPPOHS said:


> Long time no see *chincac!* What a sweet pairing!



hi *GNIPPOHS*. yes long time no see  hope you are well and thank you! 



lanit said:


> Love this combo CC. What a pretty silk! Your Evi collection is darling.



thank you dear L!



LaenaLovely said:


> I love this so sunny and elegant!



thank you *Laenalovely*


----------



## thyme

Sammy Royal said:


> Elegant and light! What a beautiful match, dear *chincac*!!!



thank you *Sammy Royal*  hope to see more of your stylish pics here 



sissy milano said:


> always so elegant *chincac*



hi *sissy milano* thank you! have been enjoying your pics  here with your amazing collection


----------



## Notorious Pink

Did a little damage this week...more matching fun!



(Not a fabulous shot, but IRL the bag matches)


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> Did a little damage this week...more matching fun!
> 
> View attachment 3156664
> 
> (Not a fabulous shot, but IRL the bag matches)
> 
> View attachment 3156665




Love all of them! That croc CDC is TDF! I need one too. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## BritAbroad

chincac said:


> One of my favourite scarf



*chincac*! Long-time-no-see! I love this pairing, one of my favourite colour combinations to wear, so soft and angelic


----------



## BritAbroad

Rami00 said:


> These two look pretty close.



Neutral heaven


----------



## BritAbroad

BBC said:


> Did a little damage this week...more matching fun!
> 
> View attachment 3156664
> 
> (Not a fabulous shot, but IRL the bag matches)
> 
> View attachment 3156665



...and such great damage it is, *BBC*!


----------



## sissy milano

BBC said:


> Did a little damage this week...more matching fun!
> 
> View attachment 3156664
> 
> (Not a fabulous shot, but IRL the bag matches)
> 
> View attachment 3156665



love all but the second pairing send me to heaven


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Did a little damage this week...more matching fun!
> 
> View attachment 3156664
> 
> (Not a fabulous shot, but IRL the bag matches)
> 
> View attachment 3156665




So beautiful! Is the second photo also a cavalleria d'etriers shawl? The colors are so beautiful. I don't think I have seen that cw before. Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Did a little damage this week...more matching fun!
> 
> View attachment 3156664
> 
> (Not a fabulous shot, but IRL the bag matches)
> 
> View attachment 3156665




What a gorgeous match!!! Love ur CSGMs and that croc CDC is stunning[emoji173]&#65039; BBC


----------



## Chloesam

My new K Ghillies and Tyger Tyger CSGM.  Picture taken last week in a dressing room in Paris. I was trying on clothes flopped my scarf onto my bag and thought, "this matches so well I need to take a pic!". [emoji12]


----------



## EmileH

Chloesam said:


> My new K Ghillies and Tyger Tyger CSGM.  Picture taken last week in a dressing room in Paris. I was trying on clothes flopped my scarf onto my bag and thought, "this matches do well I need to take a pic!". [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156943




Beautiful! I love the color if your bag. So did you get your watch in Paris or at your  local store?


----------



## Chloesam

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful! I love the color if your bag. So did you get your watch in Paris or at your  local store?




Thank you Pocketbook Pup you are always so kind! I had an appointment with my local store set up before  I went to Paris so after shopping every H boutique in Paris multiple times; I still managed to go back to my local H 1 day after arriving home! I definitely think an intervention is needed!


----------



## EmileH

Chloesam said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup you are always so kind! I had an appointment with my local store set up before  I went to Paris so after shopping every H boutique in Paris multiple times; I still managed to go back to my local H 1 day after arriving home! I definitely think an intervention is needed!




I hear you! Once the addiction is fed it doesn't let up! I head to Paris in 10 days.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kat.Lee said:


> Love all of them! That croc CDC is TDF! I need one too. [emoji16][emoji16]




Thank you!!![emoji259]



BritAbroad said:


> ...and such great damage it is, *BBC*!




Yes, thanks!!! [emoji254]



sissy milano said:


> love all but the second pairing send me to heaven




As soon as I bright home that shawl I started matching things with it - and then I was on a bit of a quest! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> So beautiful! Is the second photo also a cavalleria d'etriers shawl? The colors are so beautiful. I don't think I have seen that cw before. Congratulations!




Yes, it is Cavalleria d'Etriers. After a multi-year "no shawl" rule, I have now bought two of the same design! That one was just a must-have, but the one on top actually looks amazing IRL - it's one of those cws that might stay in the drawer at the store until someone puts it on. While I was trying it I saw three other ladies grab that cw as well, and at least two purchased it. I'll post more pics of both in the cashmere GM thread.



eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous match!!! Love ur CSGMs and that croc CDC is stunning[emoji173]&#65039; BBC




Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Chloesam said:


> My new K Ghillies and Tyger Tyger CSGM.  Picture taken last week in a dressing room in Paris. I was trying on clothes flopped my scarf onto my bag and thought, "this matches so well I need to take a pic!". [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156943




BEAUTIFUL!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So beautiful! Is the second photo also a cavalleria d'etriers shawl? The colors are so beautiful. I don't think I have seen that cw before. Congratulations!




Actually, I did post pics when I bought it last week. Here is a full shot, and one folded:


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Actually, I did post pics when I bought it last week. Here is a full shot, and one folded:
> 
> View attachment 3156994
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156999





Omg! That's the same cw as mine! It looked pastel in your other photo. I was thinking I wanted the pastel one too but you just saved me money! Too funny. I bought mine to go with my Colvert Kelly and posted a photo on this thread in August. The other cw you chose is beautiful too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> Actually, I did post pics when I bought it last week. Here is a full shot, and one folded:
> 
> View attachment 3156994
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156999







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg! That's the same cw as mine! It looked pastel in your other photo. I was thinking I wanted the pastel one too but you just saved me money! Too funny. I bought mine to go with my Colvert Kelly and posted a photo on this thread in August. The other cw you chose is beautiful too.




So happy to find CSGM twins here and *Pocketbook Pup* I'm honoured to be your double twin, Colvert K + CSGM. 
The CSGM looks drop dead beautiful. Can't wait till mine arrives! 
*BBC* thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to find CSGM twins here and *Pocketbook Pup* I'm honoured to be your double twin, Colvert K + CSGM.
> The CSGM looks drop dead beautiful. Can't wait till mine arrives!
> *BBC* thank you so much for sharing!




Yay! Twins! This cw seemed to be the last to arrive at my store and I knew I wanted it so I was holding my breath the whole time. You will love it with Colvert.


----------



## Mimmy

My first, and very modest contribution to this thread.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg! That's the same cw as mine! It looked pastel in your other photo. I was thinking I wanted the pastel one too but you just saved me money! Too funny. I bought mine to go with my Colvert Kelly and posted a photo on this thread in August. The other cw you chose is beautiful too.




Now THAT's funny!!!! And when I say LOL, I mean, I literally laughed!!! 



Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to find CSGM twins here and *Pocketbook Pup* I'm honoured to be your double twin, Colvert K + CSGM.
> The CSGM looks drop dead beautiful. Can't wait till mine arrives!
> *BBC* thank you so much for sharing!




Great choices, ladies!!! Now I need a matching bag, too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mimmy said:


> My first, and very modest contribution to this thread.
> View attachment 3157013




Mimmy, this is beautiful!!! [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Now THAT's funny!!!! And when I say LOL, I mean, I literally laughed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great choices, ladies!!! Now I need a matching bag, too!




Well that bracelet it to die for so now I'm jealous!


----------



## EmileH

Mimmy said:


> My first, and very modest contribution to this thread.
> View attachment 3157013




It's a beautiful and classic pair! I love it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

pocketbook pup said:


> well that bracelet it to die for so now i'm jealous!



+1. Very much indeed!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mimmy said:


> My first, and very modest contribution to this thread.
> View attachment 3157013




Love this combination. And beautiful backdrop.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! Twins! This cw seemed to be the last to arrive at my store and I knew I wanted it so I was holding my breath the whole time. You will love it with Colvert.



I second that! When I saw the CW on H.com , I asked my SA to check its availability. No luck. Then went back online. Saw it there. Purchased it without a second of hesitation! Only downside is to test my patience. Yikes! 
After seeing *BBC's* pictures...."Ahhh curse you - patience is a virtue"!. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Mimmy

BBC said:


> Mimmy, this is beautiful!!! [emoji7]







Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a beautiful and classic pair! I love it!







Kat.Lee said:


> Love this combination. And beautiful backdrop.




Thank you, BBC, Pocketbook Pup and Kat.Lee, for being so kind! [emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

Mimmy said:


> My first, and very modest contribution to this thread.
> View attachment 3157013



what an eye candy *Mimmy*, congrats for the beautiful pic also.


----------



## LaenaLovely

BBC said:


> Did a little damage this week...more matching fun!
> 
> View attachment 3156664
> 
> (Not a fabulous shot, but IRL the bag matches)
> 
> View attachment 3156665




Stunning!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Mimmy said:


> My first, and very modest contribution to this thread.
> View attachment 3157013




Beautiful and tropical!  Take me where you are!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Mimmy said:


> My first, and very modest contribution to this thread.
> View attachment 3157013



First and *gorgeous Mimmy!* love the blue!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> Did a little damage this week...more matching fun!
> 
> View attachment 3156664
> 
> (Not a fabulous shot, but IRL the bag matches)
> 
> View attachment 3156665



Beautiful *BBC* have to say the CDC steals the show for me... It is *TDF!* "good" damage!!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Chloesam said:


> My new K Ghillies and Tyger Tyger CSGM.  Picture taken last week in a dressing room in Paris. I was trying on clothes flopped my scarf onto my bag and thought, "this matches so well I need to take a pic!". [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156943



Such a pretty accidental match * Chloesam*  your new k!


----------



## Mimmy

sissy milano said:


> what an eye candy *Mimmy*, congrats for the beautiful pic also.







LaenaLovely said:


> Beautiful and tropical!  Take me where you are!







GNIPPOHS said:


> First and *gorgeous Mimmy!* love the blue!




Thank you, sissy, Laena and GNIPPOHS!


----------



## thyme

Mimmy said:


> My first, and very modest contribution to this thread.



what a cute tpm! 



BritAbroad said:


> *chincac*! Long-time-no-see! I love this pairing, one of my favourite colour combinations to wear, so soft and angelic



*BritAbroad* ..yes long time no see! hope you are well. and thank you 



BBC said:


> Did a little damage this week...more matching fun!
> 
> 
> (Not a fabulous shot, but IRL the bag matches)



Congrats on your fab goodies! 



Chloesam said:


> My new K Ghillies and Tyger Tyger CSGM.  Picture taken last week in a dressing room in Paris. I was trying on clothes flopped my scarf onto my bag and thought, "this matches so well I need to take a pic!". [emoji12]



perfect match!


----------



## megeve12

Found 3 shawls and a duncan to match my rose sakura pico!

PS: not sure why the pics are side ways after attaching!  Oh well!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chloesam said:


> My new K Ghillies and Tyger Tyger CSGM.  Picture taken last week in a dressing room in Paris. I was trying on clothes flopped my scarf onto my bag and thought, "this matches so well I need to take a pic!". [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156943



Ur K is TDF and that shawl with it is pure feast for the eyes!!! Love love love them Chloesam[emoji7][emoji7]



Mimmy said:


> My first, and very modest contribution to this thread.
> View attachment 3157013



Beautiful!! Love how beautifully the colors of ur shawl pick up the color of ur Evelyne!



megeve12 said:


> Found 3 shawls and a duncan to match my rose sakura pico!
> 
> 
> 
> PS: not sure why the pics are side ways after attaching!  Oh well!




Omg!!! 3 stunning matches!!! Love ur shawls, bag and wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megeve12 said:


> Found 3 shawls and a duncan to match my rose sakura pico!
> 
> PS: not sure why the pics are side ways after attaching!  Oh well!



*OMG why oh why do I have to want EVRYTHING in your pictures!!!????
Maybe bc I just got a RS Evvie TPM!!!   Seriously I love your pico and shawls, esp that third one!!!!
Here's my little dynamic duo of TPMs on Patchwork Horse.....*


----------



## EmileH

megeve12 said:


> Found 3 shawls and a duncan to match my rose sakura pico!
> 
> 
> 
> PS: not sure why the pics are side ways after attaching!  Oh well!




I love these. So pretty. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Mimmy

chincac said:


> what a cute tpm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BritAbroad* ..yes long time no see! hope you are well. and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your fab goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect match!



Thanks, chincac!



eternallove4bag said:


> Ur K is TDF and that shawl with it is pure feast for the eyes!!! Love love love them Chloesam[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! Love how beautifully the colors of ur shawl pick up the color of ur Evelyne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! 3 stunning matches!!! Love ur shawls, bag and wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks, eternallove4bag!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megeve12 said:


> Found 3 shawls and a duncan to match my rose sakura pico!
> 
> 
> 
> PS: not sure why the pics are side ways after attaching!  Oh well!




All so Beautiful ! Huge congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OMG why oh why do I have to want EVRYTHING in your pictures!!!????
> Maybe bc I just got a RS Evvie TPM!!!   Seriously I love your pico and shawls, esp that third one!!!!
> Here's my little dynamic duo of TPMs on Patchwork Horse.....*




Sweet Evie's !!


----------



## dooneybaby

megeve12 said:


> Found 3 shawls and a duncan to match my rose sakura pico!
> 
> PS: not sure why the pics are side ways after attaching!  Oh well!


Pink is so yummy! 

(My pics are sideways until I put them through Photo Editor.)


----------



## megeve12

eternallove4bag said:


> Ur K is TDF and that shawl with it is pure feast for the eyes!!! Love love love them Chloesam[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! Love how beautifully the colors of ur shawl pick up the color of ur Evelyne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! 3 stunning matches!!! Love ur shawls, bag and wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love these. So pretty. Thanks for sharing,





Kat.Lee said:


> All so Beautiful ! Huge congrats.





dooneybaby said:


> Pink is so yummy!
> 
> (My pics are sideways until I put them through Photo Editor.)



Thank you so much!  You ladies are so gracious!


----------



## megeve12

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OMG why oh why do I have to want EVRYTHING in your pictures!!!????
> Maybe bc I just got a RS Evvie TPM!!!   Seriously I love your pico and shawls, esp that third one!!!!
> Here's my little dynamic duo of TPMs on Patchwork Horse.....*



Thank you so much!

IF you have such a knack of choosing gorgeous colors for your bags!  Love your latest evies!  Congrats and enjoy them!


----------



## megeve12

dooneybaby said:


> Pink is so yummy!
> 
> (My pics are sideways until I put them through Photo Editor.)



Thank you dooneybaby!

(Had picasa before I changed to a mac 3 yrs ago.  Till now I still can't find another program which is compatible to mac.  Thanks for the tip, I will look into Photo Editor)


----------



## Love_Couture

megeve12 said:


> Found 3 shawls and a duncan to match my rose sakura pico!
> 
> PS: not sure why the pics are side ways after attaching!  Oh well!



Love the pinks!  Very beautiful!


----------



## sissy milano

cavalier du causase cw 04
kelly grizzly rocabar


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> cavalier du causase cw 04
> 
> kelly grizzly rocabar




So cool! You have an amazing bag collection sissy!


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So cool! You have an amazing bag collection sissy!



thank you dear *Pocketbook Pup*


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> These two look pretty close.



Dear Rami,
I love this shawl. Do you mind sharing the name?
We are kelly twins and I love this pairing!! (pretty shoes, too)...
Thank you


----------



## MSO13

sissy milano said:


> cavalier du causase cw 04
> kelly grizzly rocabar



just gorgeous Sissy! A grizzly or doublis Kelly is my dream SO bag someday!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> cavalier du causase cw 04
> 
> kelly grizzly rocabar




Gorgeous combination sissy_milano[emoji7][emoji7] twins on the CSGM [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

megeve12 said:


> Found 3 shawls and a duncan to match my rose sakura pico!
> 
> 
> 
> PS: not sure why the pics are side ways after attaching!  Oh well!




All so pretty but the first pic steals my heart.


----------



## megeve12

periogirl28 said:


> All so pretty but the first pic steals my heart.



Thank you so much for your kind comments, periogirl!!


----------



## sissy milano

MrsOwen3 said:


> just gorgeous Sissy! A grizzly or doublis Kelly is my dream SO bag someday!!



I'll be very happy to be your twin  :grouch:  thanks, for the moment...



eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous combination sissy_milano[emoji7][emoji7] twins on the CSGM [emoji173]&#65039;



so love this CSGM, happy to be twin with you


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OMG why oh why do I have to want EVRYTHING in your pictures!!!????
> Maybe bc I just got a RS Evvie TPM!!!   Seriously I love your pico and shawls, esp that third one!!!!
> Here's my little dynamic duo of TPMs on Patchwork Horse.....*



*Congrats* *IF! *you are on a roll!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> cavalier du causase cw 04
> kelly grizzly rocabar



 this *sissy*, thanks for sharing the grizzly looks so luxe...


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> this *sissy*, thanks for sharing the grizzly looks so luxe...



thank you dear *GNIPPOHS*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> cavalier du causase cw 04
> kelly grizzly rocabar



Love. Love. Love, my friend!!!


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love. Love. Love, my friend!!!



a big hug to you friend!


----------



## EmileH

As happened to me last time, I fell in love with s scarf. And then the herm
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
es fairies blessed me with a bag to match. Bateau fleuri and my new Gris tourtourelle Kelly 35.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> As happened to me last time, I fell in love with s scarf. And then the herm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es fairies blessed me with a bag to match. Bateau fleuri and my new Gris tourtourelle Kelly 35.




Omg!!! U lucky lucky gal!! Gris T with GHW is TDF!!! Am soooooo happy for u Pocketbook Pup!!! Ur trip must be AMAZING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Perfect match btw with ur scarf [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! U lucky lucky gal!! Gris T with GHW is TDF!!! Am soooooo happy for u Pocketbook Pup!!! Ur trip must be AMAZING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Perfect match btw with ur scarf [emoji4]




Hugs. Thank you. I feel so lucky


----------



## Possum

Pocketbook Pup said:


> As happened to me last time, I fell in love with s scarf. And then the herm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es fairies blessed me with a bag to match. Bateau fleuri and my new Gris tourtourelle Kelly 35.


This is such a beautiful combination .. congrats Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> As happened to me last time, I fell in love with s scarf. And then the herm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es fairies blessed me with a bag to match. Bateau fleuri and my new Gris tourtourelle Kelly 35.




So gorgeous!  Is this a paris score?!


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> So gorgeous!  Is this a paris score?!




Thank you. Yes. Fsh. The mothership. My spiritual home. [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Possum said:


> This is such a beautiful combination .. congrats Pocketbook Pup!




Thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> As happened to me last time, I fell in love with s scarf. And then the herm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es fairies blessed me with a bag to match. Bateau fleuri and my new Gris tourtourelle Kelly 35.



Congrats on your new bag!!  Gris T is such a great color..it goes with absolutely everything.
Mine is a 32cm with brushed PHW and a Gris perle interior. I love yours with the GHW...truly lovely


----------



## EmileH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Congrats on your new bag!!  Gris T is such a great color..it goes with absolutely everything.
> 
> Mine is a 32cm with brushed PHW and a Gris perle interior. I love yours with the GHW...truly lovely




Thank you! I think you can't go wrong with either color hardware on this one. It's such a fabulous color. Yours sounds lovely.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> As happened to me last time, I fell in love with s scarf. And then the herm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es fairies blessed me with a bag to match. Bateau fleuri and my new Gris tourtourelle Kelly 35.




CONGRATS again PP. What a perfect and chic match! So so so happy for you!![emoji8]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> As happened to me last time, I fell in love with s scarf. And then the herm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es fairies blessed me with a bag to match. Bateau fleuri and my new Gris tourtourelle Kelly 35.



Beautiful neutral colors *Pocketbook Pup!* GT is fabulous!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pocketbook Pup said:


> As happened to me last time, I fell in love with s scarf. And then the herm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es fairies blessed me with a bag to match. Bateau fleuri and my new Gris tourtourelle Kelly 35.



This is such an elegant combination, *PP* ~ Love it. Thanks for the beautiful pic. 

My contribution to this wonderful thread is a petrole MeM CSGM with a bleu izmir B35 GHW and assorted friends.


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is such an elegant combination, *PP* ~ Love it. Thanks for the beautiful pic.
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution to this wonderful thread is a petrole MeM CSGM with a bleu izmir B35 GHW and assorted friends.




STUNNING! what an eye candy ur pic is[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## GNIPPOHS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is such an elegant combination, *PP* ~ Love it. Thanks for the beautiful pic.
> 
> My contribution to this wonderful thread is a petrole MeM CSGM with a bleu izmir B35 GHW and assorted friends.



*STUNNING vigee!!!* Love the pic shoes bag bracelets....... and we are twins on the BI KD/CDC -


----------



## EmileH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is such an elegant combination, *PP* ~ Love it. Thanks for the beautiful pic.
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution to this wonderful thread is a petrole MeM CSGM with a bleu izmir B35 GHW and assorted friends.




Beautiful! Love it all!


----------



## leuleu

Which scarf would you advise to match a bambou or a turquoise bag ?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## TankerToad

Bleu Glacier
And Comme Hermes Blanc/Noir/Gris Bluete


----------



## Kat.Lee

TankerToad said:


> Bleu Glacier
> 
> And Comme Hermes Blanc/Noir/Gris Bluete



Love this match!! Love how blue glacier pops out!


----------



## aubergineplum

TankerToad said:


> Bleu Glacier
> And Comme Hermes Blanc/Noir/Gris Bluete


I love the subtle colors--they look so elegant, and the scarf's design adds a great modern pop!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TankerToad said:


> Bleu Glacier
> 
> And Comme Hermes Blanc/Noir/Gris Bluete




So pretty!!! What a beautiful match [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> Bleu Glacier
> 
> And Comme Hermes Blanc/Noir/Gris Bluete




Stunning - I am floored by your blues!


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is such an elegant combination, *PP* ~ Love it. Thanks for the beautiful pic.
> 
> My contribution to this wonderful thread is a petrole MeM CSGM with a bleu izmir B35 GHW and assorted friends.



STUNNING my friend!


----------



## sissy milano

TankerToad said:


> Bleu Glacier
> And Comme Hermes Blanc/Noir/Gris Bluete



TT this is so elegant. Love


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

leuleu said:


> *Which scarf would you advise to match a bambou or a turquoise bag ?*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



*leuleu*, for a bamboo bag, why not a 90cm Sieste au Paradis in CW 14, 15 or 07 or a Bateau Fleuri in CW 05 or an L'Arbre du Vent in CW 20~ the BF and  LdV in particular look like a great match. The SaP might be a little too dark green.

H online House of Scarves can really be helpful in that you can search by CW, size and material. Hope this helps.


----------



## leuleu

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *leuleu*, for a bamboo bag, why not a 90cm Sieste au Paradis in CW 14, 15 or 07 or a Bateau Fleuri in CW 05 or an L'Arbre du Vent in CW 20~ the BF and  LdV in particular look like a great match. The SaP might be a little too dark green.
> 
> H online House of Scarves can really be helpful in that you can search by CW, size and material. Hope this helps.



Thank you very much for your time Vigee ! 

I've looked a lot online, but the problem is that the colors are often different on the screen and in "real" life.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

leuleu said:


> Thank you very much for your time Vigee !
> 
> *I've looked a lot online, but the problem is that the colors are often different on the screen and in "real" life.*



This is true but bamboo is a pretty easy color to match, my guess is that the BF 90cm will be a good match. 

Maybe call your local H and ask if it is a match made in heaven? I often call/email my SA and ask her opinion about coordinating leather colors and 90cm/CSGMs before I buy and she always answers honestly. This is what I would do and I am a little OCD about perfect matches with my H accessories. 

Let us know what you find out!


----------



## leuleu

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is true but bamboo is a pretty easy color to match, my guess is that the BF 90cm will be a good match.
> 
> Maybe call your local H and ask if it is a match made in heaven? I often call/email my SA and ask her opinion about coordinating leather colors and 90cm/CSGMs before I buy and she always answers honestly. This is what I would do and I am a little OCD about perfect matches with my H accessories.
> 
> Let us know what you find out!



Thank you, Vigee. 

I understand "OCD"  I'm looking for the exact shade of green in my scarf. I wore the bag yesterday with "Grands Fonds" in green : the scarf is green, the bag is green, but they didn't "fit" together. 

You are right, I should call my SA, but people here are more useful than 100 SAs !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

leuleu said:


> Thank you, Vigee.
> 
> I understand "OCD"  *I'm looking for the exact shade of green in my scarf.* I wore the bag yesterday with "Grands Fonds" in green : the scarf is green, the bag is green, but they didn't "fit" together.
> 
> You are right, I should call my SA, *but people here are more useful than 100 SAs *!



lol, *leuleu* and you are exactly right, my SA knows now that I have more up to date H information than she has 50% of the time. We are lucky to have this tPF community. 

Do let us know whIch 90cm/CSGM works best with your H bamboo bag.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

TankerToad said:


> Bleu Glacier
> And Comme Hermes Blanc/Noir/Gris Bluete



This is so pretty.... You have such an amazing collection of blues *TankerToad! * will love to see a family pic!


----------



## LaenaLovely

TankerToad said:


> Bleu Glacier
> 
> And Comme Hermes Blanc/Noir/Gris Bluete




Gorgeous!


----------



## sissy milano

à l'ombre des boulevards and graphite 35 matt B


----------



## Serva1

This is a gorgeous combo [emoji7] Perfection, you master it dear Sissy! Thank you for sharing pics of your beautiful collection.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards and graphite 35 matt B




Gorgeous combination sissy milano[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; this is such a beautiful CW of boulevards and the ur B is TDF [emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

Serva1 said:


> This is a gorgeous combo [emoji7] Perfection, you master it dear Sissy! Thank you for sharing pics of your beautiful collection.






eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous combination sissy milano[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; this is such a beautiful CW of boulevards and the ur B is TDF [emoji7]



thank you ladies


----------



## TankerToad

sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards and graphite 35 matt B



Perfect in every way 
Love these colors!
Haven't seen that shawl yet in person 
It looks like a classic really


----------



## Kelly_76

sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards and graphite 35 matt B




I love this combo, sissy!
Beautiful as always.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards and graphite 35 matt B



Love this elegant combination and you have a stylist's sense of what works together, my friend!


----------



## Sienna220

sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards and graphite 35 matt B


oooh!! I love


----------



## sissy milano

Thank you *Kelly_76*, *Vigee&#10084;&#65039;* and *Sienna220*


----------



## LaenaLovely

sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards and graphite 35 matt B




Oh that b, sissy!  I wish you were my sissy so we could share...hehe.  A very artful shot as well..thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out. 
K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo 
CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out.
> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo
> CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177325




It looks absolutely beautiful to me!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks absolutely beautiful to me!




Thank you so much *PP*. Appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out.
> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo
> CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177325




Lovely ensemble of blues&reds[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170] With your new CDC in RougeH croc and clic H in rouge it's a perfect combo. Thank you for sharing this dear Kat [emoji1]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kat.Lee said:


> Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out.
> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo
> CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177325



Lovely pic, *Kat *and yes, a perfect match!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> Lovely ensemble of blues&reds[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170] With your new CDC in RougeH croc and clic H in rouge it's a perfect combo. Thank you for sharing this dear Kat [emoji1]







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Lovely pic, *Kat *and yes, a perfect match!




Thank you so much *Serva1 & VigeeLeBrun*. Such kind comments from two stylish ladies! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out.
> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo
> CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177325




PERFECT PERFECT PERFECT!!! What an amazing combo and my god ur red K is just plain outstandingly GORGEOUS!!! Oooh! I am DROOLING [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

Kat.Lee said:


> Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out.
> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo
> CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177325




Gorgeous Kat.Lee!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> PERFECT PERFECT PERFECT!!! What an amazing combo and my god ur red K is just plain outstandingly GORGEOUS!!! Oooh! I am DROOLING [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much. You are the most generous one!! My unicorn K is not alone anymore after getting her pairing CDC/Clic H. [emoji6][emoji8]


Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous Kat.Lee!!!!



Thanks a lot Freckles.


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out.
> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo
> CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177325




It matches perfectly! This is the best vintage Kelly I've ever seen on TPF!


----------



## tannfran

Kat.Lee said:


> Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out.
> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo
> CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177325




It IS perfect!


----------



## sissy milano

Kat.Lee said:


> Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out.
> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo
> CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177325



THIS! More than perfection dear!


----------



## sissy milano

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh that b, sissy!  I wish you were my sissy so we could share...hehe.  A very artful shot as well..thanks for sharing.



Thank you dear for the kind words.


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> It matches perfectly! This is the best vintage Kelly I've ever seen on TPF!







tannfran said:


> It IS perfect!







sissy milano said:


> THIS! More than perfection dear!




Thank you so much for your positive feedback and comments! So so happy. [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## Kelly_76

Kat.Lee said:


> Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out.
> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo
> CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177325




This is indeed a perfect match!
I love this cw of Cavalleria: the parme really pops against the reds: lovely!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kelly_76 said:


> This is indeed a perfect match!
> I love this cw of Cavalleria: the parme really pops against the reds: lovely!




Thank you so much.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kat.Lee said:


> Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out.
> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo
> CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177325



Shawl twins! This is gorgeous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards and graphite 35 matt B



Stunning!


----------



## sissy milano

new addiction: kelly 32 blue indigo amazone rocabar and (old) couverture et tenue du jour


----------



## sissy milano

here with collections imperiales


----------



## Fabulousity630

sissy milano said:


> new addiction: kelly 32 blue indigo amazone rocabar and (old) couverture et tenue du jour




Love your new addition and old shawl! So beautiful. Your collection is amazing and I really appreciate you sharing the eye candy!


----------



## Serva1

sissy milano said:


> new addiction: kelly 32 blue indigo amazone rocabar and (old) couverture et tenue du jour




I just love this GM shawl Sissy, thank you for posting your beautiful pics. I hope H will reissue this classic beauty[emoji173]&#65039; Love your sporty Kelly32[emoji7]


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> new addiction: kelly 32 blue indigo amazone rocabar and (old) couverture et tenue du jour



Wow stunning!  Love both..congrats


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out.
> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo
> CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177325



Wow!!!!!!


----------



## lanit

sissy milano said:


> here with collections imperiales


Oh sissy, what a fun Kelly! My indigo EVI  has the same strap and I switch it out with a custom indigo canvas strap when I need a lower key bag. May I ask the colorway of the bridges shawl in your previous post with the black/ white/ red/yellow? TIA!


----------



## LaenaLovely

sissy milano said:


> new addiction: kelly 32 blue indigo amazone rocabar and (old) couverture et tenue du jour




Ahhh!  Gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> new addiction: kelly 32 blue indigo amazone rocabar and (old) couverture et tenue du jour







sissy milano said:


> here with collections imperiales




Drooling over ur bag as well as ur shawls sissy milano [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Bleu Glacier
> 
> And Comme Hermes Blanc/Noir/Gris Bluete




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is such an elegant combination, *PP* ~ Love it. Thanks for the beautiful pic.
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution to this wonderful thread is a petrole MeM CSGM with a bleu izmir B35 GHW and assorted friends.




My favorite blues!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]



sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards and graphite 35 matt B




Sissy you always have such beautiful pieces!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards and graphite 35 matt B





sissy milano said:


> new addiction: kelly 32 blue indigo amazone rocabar and (old) couverture et tenue du jour



More beautiful matchngs from you *sissy! * i am TOTALLY drooling over the matte graphite croco!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Kat.Lee said:


> Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out.
> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo
> CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177325



*Perrrfect!*


----------



## Kat.Lee

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Perrrfect!*




Thaaaank you! [emoji8]


----------



## sissy milano

Fabulousity630 said:


> Love your new addition and old shawl! So beautiful. Your collection is amazing and I really appreciate you sharing the eye candy!





Serva1 said:


> I just love this GM shawl Sissy, thank you for posting your beautiful pics. I hope H will reissue this classic beaut]&#65039; Love your sporty Kelly32





chincac said:


> Wow stunning!  Love both..congrats






LaenaLovely said:


> Ahhh!  Gorgeous!






eternallove4bag said:


> Drooling over ur bag as well as ur shawls sissy milano






BBC said:


> My favorite blues!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sissy you always have such beautiful pieces!!!





GNIPPOHS said:


> More beautiful matchngs from you *sissy! * i am TOTALLY drooling over the matte graphite croco!




thank you ladies


----------



## sissy milano

lanit said:


> Oh sissy, what a fun Kelly! My indigo EVI  has the same strap and I switch it out with a custom indigo canvas strap when I need a lower key bag. May I ask the colorway of the bridges shawl in your previous post with the black/ white/ red/yellow? TIA!



thank you dear Lanit, the GM is:
à l'ombre des boulevards cw  H242910S 06


----------



## **Chanel**

Kat.Lee said:


> Not sure if this is the perfect match but was trying it out.
> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo
> CSGM Cavaleria D Et Parme/Vieux Rose/Rough
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177325



I think it is a perfect match, I am still drooling over your beautiful Kelly .



sissy milano said:


> new addiction: kelly 32 blue indigo amazone rocabar and (old) couverture et tenue du jour



Love this! I always loved Rocabar strap and it looks perfect with your beautiful Indigo K. I wish you could order Rocabar strap from H., I tried to do so earlier this year for my Colvert Kelly, but it wasn't possible. Only for Amazone Kelly.


----------



## Kat.Lee

**Chanel** said:


> I think it is a perfect match, I am still drooling over your beautiful Kelly .



Thank you dear. [emoji8]


----------



## loves

Love this shawl, it goes with so many of my bags, with bleu  de galice Togo, it's fully stuffed [emoji15]


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> View attachment 3181289
> 
> 
> Love this shawl, it goes with so many of my bags, with bleu  de galice Togo, it's fully stuffed [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3181290




Love this csgm too. It matches so well!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mousseline Brides with GT B35


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> Mousseline Brides with GT B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181391




Thank you Kat and this combo is perfect


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> Thank you Kat and this combo is perfect




Thank you *loves* for your support! [emoji8]


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> Mousseline Brides with GT B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181391




Lovely moussie Kat, looks very artistic a bit like an aquarelle. Great pairing with GT[emoji7]. I don't have a moussie yet, but hope to find one soon.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> Lovely moussie Kat, looks very artistic a bit like an aquarelle. Great pairing with GT[emoji7]. I don't have a moussie yet, but hope to find one soon.




Thank you *Serva1* for your kind comment. I love mousseline so much. Love the softness. Hope you find one soon, perhaps during your forthcoming Paris trip! [emoji4]


----------



## Myrkur

I just realized I never posted this combination before.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Mousseline Brides with GT B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181391




What BEAUTIES Kat.Lee!!! The color combination is so ethereal and GORGEOUS!! Love the Moussie and of course ur GT is FABULOUS [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Myrkur said:


> I just realized I never posted this combination before.
> 
> View attachment 3181425



Beautiful Myrkur! What a lovely combination!



loves said:


> View attachment 3181289
> 
> 
> Love this shawl, it goes with so many of my bags, with bleu  de galice Togo, it's fully stuffed [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3181290




Totally agree loves! This shawl is stunning and goes so well with ur bag [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> What BEAUTIES Kat.Lee!!! The color combination is so ethereal and GORGEOUS!! Love the Moussie and of course ur GT is FABULOUS [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]




Thank you [emoji8].


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> I just realized I never posted this combination before.
> 
> View attachment 3181425




A very elegant combination!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Myrkur said:


> I just realized I never posted this combination before.
> 
> View attachment 3181425




Love this match. Tyger Tyger is so versatile!


----------



## sissy milano

loves said:


> View attachment 3181289
> 
> 
> Love this shawl, it goes with so many of my bags, with bleu  de galice Togo, it's fully stuffed [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3181290



happy combo!


----------



## sissy milano

Kat.Lee said:


> Mousseline Brides with GT B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181391



heaven!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sissy milano said:


> heaven!




Thank you sissy milano.


----------



## Moirai

Gorgeous and perfectly matched combos, ladies! Thanks for the eye candies.




sissy milano said:


> here with collections imperiales





loves said:


> View attachment 3181289
> 
> 
> Love this shawl, it goes with so many of my bags, with bleu  de galice Togo, it's fully stuffed [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3181290





Kat.Lee said:


> Mousseline Brides with GT B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181391





Myrkur said:


> I just realized I never posted this combination before.
> 
> View attachment 3181425


----------



## bedhead

Myrkur said:


> I just realized I never posted this combination before.
> 
> View attachment 3181425



Gorgeous!!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## merrydish

Myrkur said:


> I just realized I never posted this combination before.
> 
> View attachment 3181425



Truly terrific combo Myrkur! Even your tiger thinks so!!!


----------



## loves

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous and perfectly matched combos, ladies! Thanks for the eye candies.



thank you! always too kind



sissy milano said:


> happy combo!






eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful Myrkur! What a lovely combination!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree loves! This shawl is stunning and goes so well with ur bag [emoji173]&#65039;



thank you !



Myrkur said:


> I just realized I never posted this combination before.
> 
> View attachment 3181425



myrkur this one is so enabling!


----------



## sissy milano

cavalleria d'etriers cw 03 bleu/violet/parme with (old) 35 B ciel croco


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 03 bleu/violet/parme with (old) 35 B ciel croco




Lovely! Did you see that Mai tai is our twin on this shawl? She posted today.


----------



## Rami00

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 03 bleu/violet/parme with (old) 35 B ciel croco


----------



## HGT

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 03 bleu/violet/parme with (old) 35 B ciel croco




Stunning B!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 03 bleu/violet/parme with (old) 35 B ciel croco




Stunning B and shawl. [emoji33]


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely! Did you see that Mai tai is our twin on this shawl? She posted today.



Very happy to be twin with both of you! Just saw MaiTai too :heat:



Rami00 said:


>





HGT said:


> Stunning B!





Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning B and shawl. [emoji33]



thank you ladies


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 03 bleu/violet/parme with (old) 35 B ciel croco




Wow! Both ur B and shawl is TDF!! I am crushing over all the wonderful CWs of the CdE this season [emoji173]&#65039;great choice sissy milano[emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Both ur B and shawl is TDF!! I am crushing over all the wonderful CWs of the CdE this season [emoji173]&#65039;great choice sissy milano[emoji7]





thank you for your compliments.
you are right, this is a difficult season, there is no end....


----------



## LaenaLovely

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 03 bleu/violet/parme with (old) 35 B ciel croco




Beautiful!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Myrkur said:


> I just realized I never posted this combination before.
> 
> View attachment 3181425




Ohhh!  Everytime I see a TT shawl I want every single color way!  Beautiful


----------



## perfumegirl01

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 03 bleu/violet/parme with (old) 35 B ciel croco







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely! Did you see that Mai tai is our twin on this shawl? She posted today.




Quadruplets!  I am waiting for mine to arrive in the mail.  Your pics make the wait interminable.  Now if only I could find that croc B [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 03 bleu/violet/parme with (old) 35 B ciel croco




Aaaaah, [emoji7]GORGEOUS!!![emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

LaenaLovely said:


> Beautiful!



thanks



perfumegirl01 said:


> Quadruplets!  I am waiting for mine to arrive in the mail.  Your pics make the wait interminable.  Now if only I could find that croc B [emoji7]



it is much much better IRL than in photo, you'll see.



BBC said:


> Aaaaah, [emoji7]GORGEOUS!!![emoji7]



thank you *BBC*


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 03 bleu/violet/parme with (old) 35 B ciel croco



 *STUNNING!*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kat.Lee said:


> Mousseline Brides with GT B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181391




Beautiful pairing, that's one of the best mousselines ever. 



Myrkur said:


> I just realized I never posted this combination before.
> 
> View attachment 3181425




Love it!!!! That blue is fabulous!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> Beautiful pairing, that's one of the best mousselines ever.



Thank you BBC. I do love moussies.


----------



## BritAbroad

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 03 bleu/violet/parme with (old) 35 B ciel croco



Oh, *sissy*, such heaven!


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> *STUNNING!*







BritAbroad said:


> Oh, *sissy*, such heaven!



thank you


----------



## Myrkur

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful Myrkur! What a lovely combination!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree loves! This shawl is stunning and goes so well with ur bag [emoji173]&#65039;





Pocketbook Pup said:


> A very elegant combination!





Kat.Lee said:


> Love this match. Tyger Tyger is so versatile!





Moirai said:


> Gorgeous and perfectly matched combos, ladies! Thanks for the eye candies.





bedhead said:


> Gorgeous!!! &#128525;&#128525;





merrydish said:


> Truly terrific combo Myrkur! Even your tiger thinks so!!!



Thank you everyone :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

Bambou served four ways, one for every season. 

Winter: Bambou Tyger 







Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud 






Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie 






Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness ) 






and my favourite all year round evergreen ZP CSGM


----------



## Kat.Lee

papertiger said:


> Bambou served four ways, one for every season.
> 
> Winter: Bambou Tyger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness )




Love this green collection of yours and that you have all 4 seasons well covered! [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## papertiger

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this green collection of yours and that you have all 4 seasons well covered! [emoji172][emoji172]



Thank you my dear


----------



## LOUKPEACH

papertiger said:


> Bambou served four ways, one for every season.
> 
> Winter: Bambou Tyger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite all year round evergreen ZP CSGM


Love it


----------



## papertiger

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love it



Thank you *LOUKPEACH *


----------



## Maedi

papertiger said:


> Bambou served four ways, one for every season.
> 
> Winter: Bambou Tyger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite all year round evergreen ZP CSGM



Fantastic. Sieste and Bambou is unbeatable. What size is this GP?


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Bambou served four ways, one for every season.
> 
> Winter: Bambou Tyger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite all year round evergreen ZP CSGM




This is such a fun post! Beautiful combinations.


----------



## papertiger

Maedi said:


> Fantastic. Sieste and Bambou is unbeatable. What size is this GP?



Thank you *Maedi* 

It's a 36, proper shopper size 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is such a fun post! Beautiful combinations.



Thanks you *pp*

Bambou is an amazingly versatile colour. Love it for colour blocking or paired down modernist too


----------



## eternallove4bag

papertiger said:


> Bambou served four ways, one for every season.
> 
> Winter: Bambou Tyger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite all year round evergreen ZP CSGM




STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING papertiger!!! How amazing is it to have so many perfectly matched shawls and scarves with it[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]... Love the ZP and the sieste especially!! Perfection my dear!!!


----------



## perfumegirl01

papertiger said:


> Bambou served four ways, one for every season.
> 
> Winter: Bambou Tyger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite all year round evergreen ZP CSGM




Congratulations paper tiger!  The bamboo is gorgy [emoji7]

I saw this bag a few weeks ago and thought of you with your beautiful plume.  Nice to know it now has a cousin to keep it company.  And the quadrige lining is such a nice surprise isn't it?


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Bambou served four ways, one for every season.
> Winter: Bambou Tyger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite all year round evergreen ZP CSGM



Wow, GP and scarves are gorgeous! Love the matches!


----------



## Moirai

sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 03 bleu/violet/parme with (old) 35 B ciel croco



This cw is beautiful! Your Croc B is absolutely stunning!


----------



## papertiger

eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING papertiger!!! How amazing is it to have so many perfectly matched shawls and scarves with it[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]... Love the ZP and the sieste especially!! Perfection my dear!!!



Thanks once again eternallove4bag, I have just discovered the pleasure of already owning co-ordinating things rather than having to start a list 



perfumegirl01 said:


> Congratulations paper tiger!  The bamboo is gorgy [emoji7]
> 
> I saw this bag a few weeks ago and thought of you with your beautiful plume.  Nice to know it now has a cousin to keep it company.  And the quadrige lining is such a nice surprise isn't it?



Thank you, It was the Quad lining I was after, I ordered it in Etoupe but I couldn't let this one go...

The Plume is 'something else', one of my very favourite bags.  I just wanted to have something to chuck around more and not worry over for every day. Funnily my fave Gucci bags are partly made of real bamboo, must be a lucky plant for me


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Wow, GP and scarves are gorgeous! Love the matches!



Thanks Moirai, I absolutely love my scarves


----------



## papertiger

Myrkur said:


> I just realized I never posted this combination before.
> 
> View attachment 3181425



Match made in heaven!



sissy milano said:


> cavalleria d'etriers cw 03 bleu/violet/parme with (old) 35 B ciel croco



I adore this combo, it's totally inspired


----------



## thyme

have not worn my Ex Libris en Kimonos cashmere shawl for soo long... I forgot it goes with pinks, yellows, green, blue, red etc...


----------



## thyme

papertiger said:


> Bambou served four ways, one for every season.
> 
> Winter: Bambou Tyger
> 
> 
> Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud
> 
> 
> 
> Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie
> 
> 
> Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness )
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite all year round evergreen ZP CSGM



*papertiger*...what an amazing display of H fabulous colours!!! bravo...


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> have not worn my Ex Libris en Kimonos cashmere shawl for soo long... I forgot it goes with pinks, yellows, green, blue, red etc...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194428




Whoa[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] chincac what a beautiful display of pinks!!! Love it!!! Totally loving ur beautiful shawl!!


----------



## sissy milano

papertiger said:


> Bambou served four ways, one for every season.
> 
> Winter: Bambou Tyger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite all year round evergreen ZP CSGM



Congrats *papertiger*!!! Your GP with quadrige linen is TDF


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> have not worn my Ex Libris en Kimonos cashmere shawl for soo long... I forgot it goes with pinks, yellows, green, blue, red etc...
> 
> View attachment 3194428



such a sweet combo *chincac*


----------



## papertiger

sissy milano said:


> Congrats *papertiger*!!! Your GP with quadrige linen is TDF



Thank you, I'm praying that after the euphoria wears off I will still think I made the right decision and didn't go for the 'safer' choice 



chincac said:


> *papertiger*...what an amazing display of H fabulous colours!!! bravo...



Thank you my darling  



chincac said:


> have not worn my Ex Libris en Kimonos cashmere shawl for soo long... I forgot it goes with pinks, yellows, green, blue, red etc...
> 
> View attachment 3194428



You know your colours!


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa chincac what a beautiful display of pinks!!! Love it!!! Totally loving ur beautiful shawl!!



thank you *eternallove4bag*



sissy milano said:


> such a sweet combo *chincac*



thank you *sissy*...keep your gorgeous pairings coming please 



papertiger said:


> Thank you my darling
> 
> 
> 
> You know your colours!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> have not worn my Ex Libris en Kimonos cashmere shawl for soo long... I forgot it goes with pinks, yellows, green, blue, red etc...
> 
> View attachment 3194428



*chincac*, love this pic and it is a coincidence that I pulled my Ex Libris en Kimonos GM out to wear tomorrow. We are cousins.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, love this pic and it is a coincidence that I pulled my Ex Libris en Kimonos GM out to wear tomorrow. We are cousins.



thank you *Vigee* great minds think alike


----------



## tinkerbell69

papertiger said:


> Bambou served four ways, one for every season.
> 
> Winter: Bambou Tyger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite all year round evergreen ZP CSGM



Congrats Papertiger ~ beautiful bag in a beautiful color. We are twins on the ZP CSGM


----------



## drxxy

Cavaliers du Caucase cw 04 with my black K.[emoji4]


----------



## sissy milano

papertiger said:


> Thank you, I'm praying that after the euphoria wears off I will still think I made the right decision and didn't go for the 'safer' choice
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling
> 
> 
> 
> You know your colours!



it's so special that will become your favorite!


----------



## sissy milano

drxxy said:


> Cavaliers du Caucase cw 04 with my black K.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195099



twins on this gorgeous GM! congrats!!


----------



## sissy milano

one shade of gray


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> one shade of gray




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> one shade of gray



Wow absolutely amazing!! Stunning bags sissy


----------



## drxxy

sissy milano said:


> one shade of gray




Thank you, sissy milano [emoji4], and your bags are really gorgeous!!!


----------



## papertiger

tinkerbell69 said:


> Congrats Papertiger ~ beautiful bag in a beautiful color. We are twins on the ZP CSGM



Thank you *tinkerbell69* It's one of my favourite designs and this cw totally irresistible, very happy to be twins with you  



drxxy said:


> Cavaliers du Caucase cw 04 with my black K.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195099



Magnificent shawl, design colour and a brown mix that works so well with black is totally precious 



sissy milano said:


> it's so special that will become your favorite!



Luv ya *sissy*  



sissy milano said:


> one shade of gray



  

There's no improving on perfection!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> one shade of gray




OMG I just fell over. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

You need a thread dedicated to your collection.....*I* need a thread dedicated to your collection!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perfumegirl01

sissy milano said:


> one shade of gray




[emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



:beat:



chincac said:


> Wow absolutely amazing!! Stunning bags sissy



thank you *chincac*



drxxy said:


> Thank you, sissy milano [emoji4], and your bags are really gorgeous!!!



thanks dear



papertiger said:


> Thank you *tinkerbell69* It's one of my favourite designs and this cw totally irresistible, very happy to be twins with you
> 
> 
> 
> Magnificent shawl, design colour and a brown mix that works so well with black is totally precious
> 
> 
> 
> Luv ya *sissy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no improving on perfection!



 thank you dear *papertiger*



BBC said:


> OMG I just fell over. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> You need a thread dedicated to your collection.....*I* need a thread dedicated to your collection!!!!!!!!!



as usual, you are so kind and full of compliments 



perfumegirl01 said:


> [emoji7]


----------



## Ladybaga

papertiger said:


> Bambou served four ways, one for every season.
> 
> Winter: Bambou Tyger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite all year round evergreen ZP CSGM



One of the prettiest posts I have seen in a long time! Call the medics! I'm about to pass out; this is so BEAUTIFUL!!! (Your scarves and shawl are PERFECT matches!) Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

papertiger said:


> Bambou served four ways, one for every season.
> 
> Winter: Bambou Tyger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite all year round evergreen ZP CSGM





sissy milano said:


> new addiction: kelly 32 blue indigo amazone rocabar and (old) couverture et tenue du jour



Sissy, I love this picture! Perfect match!!!


----------



## papertiger

Ladybaga said:


> One of the prettiest posts I have seen in a long time! Call the medics! I'm about to pass out; this is so BEAUTIFUL!!! (Your scarves and shawl are PERFECT matches!) Congratulations!!!



 

You're so lovely


----------



## Maedi

chincac said:


> have not worn my Ex Libris en Kimonos cashmere shawl for soo long... I forgot it goes with pinks, yellows, green, blu e, red etc...
> 
> View attachment 3194428



Oooohhh, this is fantastic. I love this scarf and its Evelyne companions.


----------



## Maedi

papertiger said:


> Thank you *Maedi*
> 
> It's a 36, proper shopper size
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you *pp*
> 
> Bambou is an amazingly versatile colour. Love it for colour blocking or paired down modernist too



Thank you, papertiger.


----------



## lyseiki8

papertiger said:


> Bambou served four ways, one for every season.
> 
> Winter: Bambou Tyger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring: Bambou Zebra Pegasus bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer: Bambou tropical with Coeur de la Vie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall/Autumn Bambou oasis with Sieste (sorry for the fuzziness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite all year round evergreen ZP CSGM


Love, love, love !!!!  What a collection of bamboo.


----------



## dooneybaby

chincac said:


> have not worn my Ex Libris en Kimonos cashmere shawl for soo long... I forgot it goes with pinks, yellows, green, blue, red etc...
> 
> View attachment 3194428


This photo is making me wish for 3 months more of summer.


----------



## papertiger

lyseiki8 said:


> Love, love, love !!!!  What a collection of bamboo.



Thanks so much* lyseiki8*


----------



## thyme

dooneybaby said:


> This photo is making me wish for 3 months more of summer.



thank you *dooneybaby.*...i wore this is in close to subzero temperatures on the weekend  long winters in the UK...



Maedi said:


> Oooohhh, this is fantastic. I love this scarf and its Evelyne companions.



thank you *Maedi* :kiss:


----------



## Kat.Lee

sissy milano said:


> one shade of gray




O M G. The best collection to me! Don't need "50 shades of grey". Just this one is way enough!! Stunning!!!


----------



## sissy milano

Kat.Lee said:


> O M G. The best collection to me! Don't need "50 shades of grey". Just this one is way enough!! Stunning!!!



thank you dear *Kat.Lee*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> one shade of gray



Heart be still! My friend, you still have one of the BEST collections! 

Thanks for the amazing pic.


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Heart be still! My friend, you still have one of the BEST collections!
> 
> Thanks for the amazing pic.



thank you my friend!


----------



## hopiko

sissy milano said:


> one shade of gray



Oh my....and what a shade of gray it is!!!  Gorgeous match....stellar bags!


----------



## Kat.Lee

La Promenade du Matin - Noir/Violet/Vert


----------



## gracekelly

Kat.Lee said:


> La Promenade du Matin - Noir/Violet/Vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198544



Love this!  What beautiful colors!


----------



## Kat.Lee

gracekelly said:


> Love this!  What beautiful colors!




Thank you gracekelly.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> La Promenade du Matin - Noir/Violet/Vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198544




Beautiful colors!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful colors!




Thank you Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kat.Lee said:


> La Promenade du Matin - Noir/Violet/Vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198544



GORGEOUS, simply regal, *Kat*! Love this design and CW ~ also, indeed a perfect match.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup.




Loved your whole outfit, but I couldn't go back and find the post. Hope you had fun.


----------



## Kat.Lee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> GORGEOUS, simply regal, *Kat*! Love this design and CW ~ also, indeed a perfect match.



Thank you so much VigeeLeBrun. You are so kind. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Loved your whole outfit, but I couldn't go back and find the post. Hope you had fun.



Thank you again Pocketbook Pup. I did have fun, especially chatting to all the girls there. Thanks.


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> La Promenade du Matin - Noir/Violet/Vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198544




LOVE purple!!! My favorite color Kat!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> LOVE purple!!! My favorite color Kat!



Thank you HGT. I remember it's your favourite colour!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> La Promenade du Matin - Noir/Violet/Vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198544




WOW WOW AND WOW!!! Purple is one of my fav colors and this is a MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN Kat[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]... What a gorgeous bag and scarf combo!!! TDF my dear!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> WOW WOW AND WOW!!! Purple is one of my fav colors and this is a MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN Kat[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]... What a gorgeous bag and scarf combo!!! TDF my dear!




Thank you so much my dear. Your shawl collection is a real heaven! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171]


----------



## sissy milano

hopiko said:


> Oh my....and what a shade of gray it is!!!  Gorgeous match....stellar bags!



thank you dear *hopiko*


----------



## sissy milano

Kat.Lee said:


> La Promenade du Matin - Noir/Violet/Vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198544



regal match my dear!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sissy milano said:


> regal match my dear!




Thank you sissy milano. [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much my dear. Your shawl collection is a real heaven! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171]




U r such a sweetheart Kat [emoji8][emoji8]... My collection is nowhere near the spectacular collection that some of the ladies have here! Theirs is TDF... Mine is really small by comparison but I do love every single shawl to death[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sissy milano

oldie but goodie
beloved india shawl with matte rouge H croc 35 B


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> oldie but goodie
> beloved india shawl with matte rouge H croc 35 B




This shawl is TDF! Sadly missed the boat on this one! Such a gorgeous match with ur fabulous RH B sissy milano[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## TangoTosca

This is my first time posting in this thread, but I've had a lot of fun playing in my closet lately and thought I'd share. Lots of inspiration on this beautiful thread - one of my favorites to visit.

Aux Payes du Epices 90cm (more photos here)
Massai Cut in Rouge Casaque
Kelly Double Tour bracelet in Rouge Casaque
Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
120 Farandole
Valentino red patent leather bow peep-toe pumps
OPI nail polishes in "Friar Friar Pants on Fire" and "Wooden Shoes Like to Know"
(God I love the names of OPI's polishes!!! That's my dream job - naming nail polishes )


----------



## eternallove4bag

TangoTosca said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread, but I've had a lot of fun playing in my closet lately and thought I'd share. Lots of inspiration on this beautiful thread - one of my favorites to visit.
> 
> Aux Payes du Epices 90cm (more photos here)
> Massai Cut in Rouge Casaque
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet in Rouge Casaque
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Valentino red patent leather bow peep-toe pumps
> OPI nail polishes in "Friar Friar Pants on Fire" and "Wooden Shoes Like to Know"
> (God I love the names of OPI's polishes!!! That's my dream job - naming nail polishes )
> 
> View attachment 3200067




Oh TangoTosca I was wondering when u would post one of these!!! U have one of the most fabulous collection of bags and scarves and I can imagine so many different combinations of mixes and matches u can make from ur breathtaking collection[emoji7][emoji7]... This pic is totally drool worthy!!! Love love love RC so this match is certainly made in heaven for me [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## atomic110

TangoTosca said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread, but I've had a lot of fun playing in my closet lately and thought I'd share. Lots of inspiration on this beautiful thread - one of my favorites to visit.
> 
> Aux Payes du Epices 90cm (more photos here)
> Massai Cut in Rouge Casaque
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet in Rouge Casaque
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Valentino red patent leather bow peep-toe pumps
> OPI nail polishes in "Friar Friar Pants on Fire" and "Wooden Shoes Like to Know"
> (God I love the names of OPI's polishes!!! That's my dream job - naming nail polishes )
> 
> View attachment 3200067



Great shot! Love to see more of ur collection and wanna hear more about ur 'new job' naming story~ lol


----------



## TangoTosca

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh TangoTosca I was wondering when u would post one of these!!! U have one of the most fabulous collection of bags and scarves and I can imagine so many different combinations of mixes and matches u can make from ur breathtaking collection[emoji7][emoji7]... This pic is totally drool worthy!!! Love love love RC so this match is certainly made in heaven for me [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]





atomic110 said:


> Great shot! Love to see more of ur collection and wanna hear more about ur 'new job' naming story~ lol



Thank you both so much, but I will never come close to touching Sissy Milano's amazing collection! 

But it was really fun to start playing around. I can see how this is addicting, especially once you start throwing shoes into the mix 

This week I found the grail scarf I've been hunting since 2009, that's what's coming up next.


----------



## TangoTosca

I finally found my grail scarf!!!! Now time to have fun with it.

Jardins de Nouvelle Angleterre 90cm (more pictures here)
31 Bolide etoupe
Kelly Double Tour bracelet white phw
Narrow enamel bangle Ex Libris Confetti gray phw
Wide enamel bangle Balcons du Guadalquivir black/white phw
Clic Clac in 01 black phw
Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
120 Farandole
Paule Ka gray/black 100mm pumps
Chanel nail polish in Particuliere


----------



## Kat.Lee

sissy milano said:


> oldie but goodie
> beloved india shawl with matte rouge H croc 35 B




Stunning. Made in heaven and your croc B is phenomenal!


----------



## Kat.Lee

TangoTosca said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread, but I've had a lot of fun playing in my closet lately and thought I'd share. Lots of inspiration on this beautiful thread - one of my favorites to visit.
> 
> Aux Payes du Epices 90cm (more photos here)
> Massai Cut in Rouge Casaque
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet in Rouge Casaque
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Valentino red patent leather bow peep-toe pumps
> OPI nail polishes in "Friar Friar Pants on Fire" and "Wooden Shoes Like to Know"
> (God I love the names of OPI's polishes!!! That's my dream job - naming nail polishes )
> 
> View attachment 3200067




Strikingly beautiful !


----------



## Kat.Lee

TangoTosca said:


> I finally found my grail scarf!!!! Now time to have fun with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Jardins de Nouvelle Angleterre 90cm (more pictures here)
> 
> 31 Bolide etoupe
> 
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet white phw
> 
> Narrow enamel bangle Ex Libris Confetti gray phw
> 
> Wide enamel bangle Balcons du Guadalquivir black/white phw
> 
> Clic Clac in 01 black phw
> 
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 
> 120 Farandole
> 
> Paule Ka gray/black 100mm pumps
> 
> Chanel nail polish in Particuliere
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200384




What an awesome match! Stunning collection!


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> La Promenade du Matin - Noir/Violet/Vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198544



So lovely!


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> So lovely!




Thank you weibandy. [emoji4]


----------



## atomic110

TangoTosca said:


> I finally found my grail scarf!!!! Now time to have fun with it.
> 
> Jardins de Nouvelle Angleterre 90cm (more pictures here)
> 31 Bolide etoupe
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet white phw
> Narrow enamel bangle Ex Libris Confetti gray phw
> Wide enamel bangle Balcons du Guadalquivir black/white phw
> Clic Clac in 01 black phw
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Paule Ka gray/black 100mm pumps
> Chanel nail polish in Particuliere
> 
> View attachment 3200384



Congrats ! I know why it is ur grail scarf, because it is so beautiful ~
Love the shot, very inspiring. Maybe I should try it too, haha


----------



## Kelly_76

TangoTosca said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread, but I've had a lot of fun playing in my closet lately and thought I'd share. Lots of inspiration on this beautiful thread - one of my favorites to visit.
> 
> Aux Payes du Epices 90cm (more photos here)
> Massai Cut in Rouge Casaque
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet in Rouge Casaque
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Valentino red patent leather bow peep-toe pumps
> OPI nail polishes in "Friar Friar Pants on Fire" and "Wooden Shoes Like to Know"
> (God I love the names of OPI's polishes!!! That's my dream job - naming nail polishes )
> 
> View attachment 3200067




Wonderful pairings, TangoTosca.
I especially love the red match with your gorgeous Valentinos!


----------



## thyme

TangoTosca said:


> I finally found my grail scarf!!!! Now time to have fun with it.
> 
> Jardins de Nouvelle Angleterre 90cm (more pictures
> 31 Bolide etoupe
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet white phw
> Narrow enamel bangle Ex Libris Confetti gray phw
> Wide enamel bangle Balcons du Guadalquivir black/white phw
> Clic Clac in 01 black phw
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Paule Ka gray/black 100mm pumps
> Chanel nail polish in Particuliere



gorgeous neutrals...



TangoTosca said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread, but I've had a lot of fun playing in my closet lately and thought I'd share. Lots of inspiration on this beautiful thread - one of my favorites to visit.
> 
> Aux Payes du Epices 90cm (more photos
> Massai Cut in Rouge Casaque
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet in Rouge Casaque
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Valentino red patent leather bow peep-toe pumps
> OPI nail polishes in "Friar Friar Pants on Fire" and "Wooden Shoes Like to Know"
> (God I love the names of OPI's polishes!!! That's my dream job - naming nail polishes )



stunning red...and your dream job is super cool! 



Kat.Lee said:


> La Promenade du Matin - Noir/Violet/Vert



speechless at the gorgeousness....wow!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> speechless at the gorgeousness....wow!



Thank you so much chincac. You have a fabulous collection!


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl is TDF! Sadly missed the boat on this one! Such a gorgeous match with ur fabulous RH B sissy milano[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



thank you dear, me too missed so many special shawl...
waiting for reissue... 



Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning. Made in heaven and your croc B is phenomenal!



thank you!


----------



## sissy milano

TangoTosca said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread, but I've had a lot of fun playing in my closet lately and thought I'd share. Lots of inspiration on this beautiful thread - one of my favorites to visit.
> 
> Aux Payes du Epices 90cm (more photos here)
> Massai Cut in Rouge Casaque
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet in Rouge Casaque
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Valentino red patent leather bow peep-toe pumps
> OPI nail polishes in "Friar Friar Pants on Fire" and "Wooden Shoes Like to Know"
> (God I love the names of OPI's polishes!!! That's my dream job - naming nail polishes )
> 
> 
> 
> TangoTosca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found my grail scarf!!!! Now time to have fun with it.
> 
> Jardins de Nouvelle Angleterre 90cm (more pictures here)
> 31 Bolide etoupe
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet white phw
> Narrow enamel bangle Ex Libris Confetti gray phw
> Wide enamel bangle Balcons du Guadalquivir black/white phw
> Clic Clac in 01 black phw
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Paule Ka gray/black 100mm pumps
> Chanel nail polish in Particuliere
> 
> View attachment 3200384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200067
Click to expand...


totally in love with your two special pairing!! so classy dear!n congrats and stay here to join this circus too


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TangoTosca said:


> I finally found my grail scarf!!!! Now time to have fun with it.
> 
> Jardins de Nouvelle Angleterre 90cm (more pictures here)
> 31 Bolide etoupe
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet white phw
> Narrow enamel bangle Ex Libris Confetti gray phw
> Wide enamel bangle Balcons du Guadalquivir black/white phw
> Clic Clac in 01 black phw
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Paule Ka gray/black 100mm pumps
> Chanel nail polish in Particuliere
> 
> View attachment 3200384



*TangoTosca*, love how you have styled this pic, truly a work of art! Have never heard of Paule Ka heels but must look into them soon ~ errr, like right now!


----------



## TangoTosca

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *TangoTosca*, love how you have styled this pic, truly a work of art! Have never heard of Paule Ka heels but must look into them soon ~ errr, like right now!



First time in Paris, summer 2011. I took the first Thalys of the morning from Brussels to Paris, and the last train back the following day. It was just slightly more than 24 hours in Paris (and about 11 miles of walking). After visiting FSH I continued strolling south along Rue St. Honoré, enjoying window shopping at all these beautiful stores I had only dreamed of seeing. Around Place Vendome was a clothing store called Paule Ka and these amazing shoes were in the window. Went in and bought them immediately - only three stores I bought from in those few hours of walking Paris - two scarves and a ring from FSH, two wallets from Longchamp, and these shoes   I had to lug the box around for the rest of the day 



sissy milano said:


> totally in love with your two special pairing!! so classy dear!n congrats and stay here to join this circus too



Thank you, Sissy. I definitely studied you photos before I even attempted to assemble my own. You are blessed with one of the best collections on tPF. I love to see what you'll come up with next.



chincac said:


> gorgeous neutrals...
> 
> stunning red...and your dream job is super cool!
> 
> speechless at the gorgeousness....wow!



Thank you, Chinac! You have an amazing collection too.



Kelly_76 said:


> Wonderful pairings, TangoTosca.
> I especially love the red match with your gorgeous Valentinos!



Aren't they to die for?? My traffic stopping shoes  I've got a lot of pairs of great shoes, a lot of CLs, so I'm looking forward to playing with my shoe collection too.



atomic110 said:


> Congrats ! I know why it is ur grail scarf, because it is so beautiful ~
> Love the shot, very inspiring. Maybe I should try it too, haha



I totally think you should!!! It's so much fun playing in the closet, and you've got a cute collection of shoes and bangles and shawls. Go for it!



Kat.Lee said:


> What an awesome match! Stunning collection!



Thank you, Kat  And congratulations are in order for you two (until recently) feathered friends - the ostrich Kelly pochette and picotin! Two beautiful works of art. They couldn't have gone to a nicer person. Enjoy them!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TangoTosca said:


> I finally found my grail scarf!!!! Now time to have fun with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Jardins de Nouvelle Angleterre 90cm (more pictures here)
> 
> 31 Bolide etoupe
> 
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet white phw
> 
> Narrow enamel bangle Ex Libris Confetti gray phw
> 
> Wide enamel bangle Balcons du Guadalquivir black/white phw
> 
> Clic Clac in 01 black phw
> 
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 
> 120 Farandole
> 
> Paule Ka gray/black 100mm pumps
> 
> Chanel nail polish in Particuliere
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200384




Omg!! I am in etoupe heave TangoTosca!! Wow wow and wow!! The bracelets, the scarf, the nail polish, the shoes and bolide together r DYNAMITE color combination [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## atomic110

TangoTosca said:


> I totally think you should!!! It's so much fun playing in the closet, and you've got a cute collection of shoes and bangles and shawls. Go for it!


Thanks for your encouragement. Can I borrow ur collection for modeling ? Lol..  I'm still have long way to be where u r today, so for now I'll be happy seeing ur postings..


----------



## Kat.Lee

TangoTosca said:


> Thank you, Kat  And congratulations are in order for you two (until recently) feathered friends - the ostrich Kelly pochette and picotin! Two beautiful works of art. They couldn't have gone to a nicer person. Enjoy them!



Thank you so much TangoTosca. You are super kind. Look forward to more of your stunning showcase!


----------



## sissy milano

TangoTosca said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Sissy. I definitely studied you photos before I even attempted to assemble my own. You are blessed with one of the best collections on tPF. I love to see what you'll come up with next.
> 
> 
> ...



your pics are stunning eye candy *TangoTosca*, please keep going


----------



## LadyPearl

Love neutral colours, and this combination is absolutely fabulous!! Very elegant!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> oldie but goodie
> beloved india shawl with matte rouge H croc 35 B




I would say what I'm really thinking, but at this point I think you'll accuse me of hyperbole! Or melodrama! I'm dyyyyyyying! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

TangoTosca said:


> I finally found my grail scarf!!!! Now time to have fun with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Jardins de Nouvelle Angleterre 90cm (more pictures here)
> 
> 31 Bolide etoupe
> 
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet white phw
> 
> Narrow enamel bangle Ex Libris Confetti gray phw
> 
> Wide enamel bangle Balcons du Guadalquivir black/white phw
> 
> Clic Clac in 01 black phw
> 
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 
> 120 Farandole
> 
> Paule Ka gray/black 100mm pumps
> 
> Chanel nail polish in Particuliere
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200384




This is stunning in every way, but is it ok to say that the shoes on the scarf makes me nervous? I would totally get a pick or pull if I did that!!!


----------



## TangoTosca

BBC said:


> This is stunning in every way, but is it ok to say that the shoes on the scarf makes me nervous? I would totally get a pick or pull if I did that!!!



If it makes you feel any better, I cleaned the soles very carefully before I set them down on the scarf! I had a similar thought, but remember *lala28*'s thread - Lala's Growing Garden? She threw shoes into her pictures all the time. If she was brave enough to risk it, I will be too! (But going forward I may try to keep the shoes on their sides.)

I loved her thread and am sorry she hasn't been around in several years. This is one of my favorite photos of hers. According to her thread, the emerald croc bag is Lambertson Truex. Oh *Lala*, please come home! :cry:


----------



## sissy milano

BBC said:


> I would say what I'm really thinking, but at this point I think you'll accuse me of hyperbole! Or melodrama! I'm dyyyyyyying! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



 thank you dear *BBC*


----------



## loves

TangoTosca said:


> I finally found my grail scarf!!!! Now time to have fun with it.
> 
> Jardins de Nouvelle Angleterre 90cm (more pictures here)
> 31 Bolide etoupe
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet white phw
> Narrow enamel bangle Ex Libris Confetti gray phw
> Wide enamel bangle Balcons du Guadalquivir black/white phw
> Clic Clac in 01 black phw
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Paule Ka gray/black 100mm pumps
> Chanel nail polish in Particuliere
> 
> View attachment 3200384



THIS is bloody gorgeous!


----------



## perfumegirl01

papertiger said:


> Thanks once again eternallove4bag, I have just discovered the pleasure of already owning co-ordinating things rather than having to start a list
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, It was the Quad lining I was after, I ordered it in Etoupe but I couldn't let this one go...
> 
> The Plume is 'something else', one of my very favourite bags.  I just wanted to have something to chuck around more and not worry over for every day. Funnily my fave Gucci bags are partly made of real bamboo, must be a lucky plant for me



Papertiger I don't think I ever got back to you on this.  Sorry, things slowed down drastically with Thanksgiving.  Bambou is a fantastic color.  I love that the GP coordinates with all your scarves because you've already got it in a TDF plume.  As you know, the best things come in multiples  

Highly recommend the Etoupe if you happen to run into it again.   In the GP style, it is casual/dressy enough to complement most of my business casual clothes.  And I am neither leggy nor blonde!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> one shade of gray



Missing so much action here! *sissy.....*  thanks for sharing i can stare at this photo all day!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Kat.Lee said:


> La Promenade du Matin - Noir/Violet/Vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198544





sissy milano said:


> oldie but goodie
> beloved india shawl with matte rouge H croc 35 B



Loving all the croc pics ladies... Beautiful!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

TangoTosca said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread, but I've had a lot of fun playing in my closet lately and thought I'd share. Lots of inspiration on this beautiful thread - one of my favorites to visit.
> 
> Aux Payes du Epices 90cm (more photos here)
> Massai Cut in Rouge Casaque
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet in Rouge Casaque
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Valentino red patent leather bow peep-toe pumps
> OPI nail polishes in "Friar Friar Pants on Fire" and "Wooden Shoes Like to Know"
> (God I love the names of OPI's polishes!!! That's my dream job - naming nail polishes )
> 
> View attachment 3200067





TangoTosca said:


> I finally found my grail scarf!!!! Now time to have fun with it.
> 
> Jardins de Nouvelle Angleterre 90cm (more pictures here)
> 31 Bolide etoupe
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet white phw
> Narrow enamel bangle Ex Libris Confetti gray phw
> Wide enamel bangle Balcons du Guadalquivir black/white phw
> Clic Clac in 01 black phw
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Paule Ka gray/black 100mm pumps
> Chanel nail polish in Particuliere
> 
> View attachment 3200384



Pls keep posting *TangoTosca!* LOVE everything in the second pic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

I just discovered the upsides and beauty of owning a black bag!!! It goes with most of my shawls!!! Yippee!!![emoji3][emoji3]... Pardon me for so many pics but this bag seemed to go with all these shawls [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Last but not the least with this too [emoji33][emoji33]
	

		
			
		

		
	



... And that's a wrap [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thank u for letting me go berserk with my pics and share [emoji6]


----------



## Roo Cambonne

TangoTosca said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I cleaned the soles very carefully before I set them down on the scarf! I had a similar thought, but remember *lala28*'s thread - Lala's Growing Garden? She threw shoes into her pictures all the time. If she was brave enough to risk it, I will be too! (But going forward I may try to keep the shoes on their sides.)
> 
> I loved her thread and am sorry she hasn't been around in several years. This is one of my favorite photos of hers. According to her thread, the emerald croc bag is Lambertson Truex. Oh *Lala*, please come home! :cry:
> 
> View attachment 3201239




Been away awhile but wowsa, what a welcome back!  TangoTosca what a beautiful study in emerald!

Made a first foray into colour myself, but neutral crept in with the shawl:


----------



## eternallove4bag

TangoTosca said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I cleaned the soles very carefully before I set them down on the scarf! I had a similar thought, but remember *lala28*'s thread - Lala's Growing Garden? She threw shoes into her pictures all the time. If she was brave enough to risk it, I will be too! (But going forward I may try to keep the shoes on their sides.)
> 
> 
> 
> I loved her thread and am sorry she hasn't been around in several years. This is one of my favorite photos of hers. According to her thread, the emerald croc bag is Lambertson Truex. Oh *Lala*, please come home! :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201239




Omg!!! How did I miss out on this STUNNING pic!!! Just speechlessly stunning my dear TangoTosca!!! The emerald greens r MAGNIFICENT[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Roo Cambonne

eternallove4bag said:


> Last but not the least with this too [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204265
> 
> ... And that's a wrap [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thank u for letting me go berserk with my pics and share [emoji6]




Goodness - so out of practice am I that in time it took me to post this ^ a beautiful collection with the Constance has appeared - beautiful eternallove!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> I just discovered the upsides and beauty of owning a black bag!!! It goes with most of my shawls!!! Yippee!!![emoji3][emoji3]... Pardon me for so many pics but this bag seemed to go with all these shawls [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204250
> View attachment 3204251
> View attachment 3204252
> View attachment 3204253
> View attachment 3204254
> View attachment 3204255
> View attachment 3204256
> View attachment 3204257
> View attachment 3204258
> View attachment 3204259




Haha! You are so cute! Yup! Black is perfect.


----------



## Pirula

eternallove4bag said:


> I just discovered the upsides and beauty of owning a black bag!!! It goes with most of my shawls!!! Yippee!!![emoji3][emoji3]... Pardon me for so many pics but this bag seemed to go with all these shawls [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204250
> View attachment 3204251
> View attachment 3204252
> View attachment 3204253
> View attachment 3204254
> View attachment 3204255
> View attachment 3204256
> View attachment 3204257
> View attachment 3204258
> View attachment 3204259





eternallove4bag said:


> Last but not the least with this too [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204265
> 
> ... And that's a wrap [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thank u for letting me go berserk with my pics and share [emoji6]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> I just discovered the upsides and beauty of owning a black bag!!! It goes with most of my shawls!!! Yippee!!![emoji3][emoji3]... Pardon me for so many pics but this bag seemed to go with all these shawls [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204250
> View attachment 3204251
> View attachment 3204252
> View attachment 3204253
> View attachment 3204254
> View attachment 3204255
> View attachment 3204256
> View attachment 3204257
> View attachment 3204258
> View attachment 3204259







eternallove4bag said:


> Last but not the least with this too [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204265
> 
> ... And that's a wrap [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thank u for letting me go berserk with my pics and share [emoji6]




What eye candies. It's THE perfect bag for all your shawls!! I can see that you are in cloud 9!!!! [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji297]&#65039;[emoji297]&#65039;


----------



## Roo Cambonne

Roo Cambonne said:


> Been away awhile but wowsa, what a welcome back!  TangoTosca what a beautiful study in emerald!
> 
> Made a first foray into colour myself, but neutral crept in with the shawl:



This doesn't seem to have it's picture - let's try again . . .


----------



## eternallove4bag

Roo Cambonne said:


> Goodness - so out of practice am I that in time it took me to post this ^ a beautiful collection with the Constance has appeared - beautiful eternallove!



Awwww!! Thank u so much Roo Cambonne for ur sweet comment 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! You are so cute! Yup! Black is perfect.



Thank u Pocketbook Pup [emoji3][emoji3]... Totally underestimated the power of black till now[emoji173]&#65039;



Pirula said:


>



Lol! Thank u dear Pirula [emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> What eye candies. It's THE perfect bag for all your shawls!! I can see that you are in cloud 9!!!! [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji297]&#65039;[emoji297]&#65039;




Thank u my friend! Is it that obvious [emoji3][emoji3][emoji16][emoji16]... Totally flying [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Roo Cambonne said:


> This doesn't seem to have it's picture - let's try again . . .




Love it!!! What a beautiful red! And I love how u paired it with CL pumps! Arbre du vent is one of my fav designs and I absolutely love ur neutral CW[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pirula

eternallove4bag said:


> Last but not the least with this too [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204265
> 
> ... And that's a wrap [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thank u for letting me go berserk with my pics and share [emoji6]



You forgot PC!  :wondering


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pirula said:


> You forgot PC!  :wondering




Hehehe! That one has Browns no blacks [emoji17][emoji17]... But thankfully only a few other shawls didn't have any blacks. The rest had some blacks that I shamelessly took advantage of and matched with my black C [emoji3][emoji16][emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe! That one has Browns no blacks [emoji17][emoji17]... But thankfully only a few other shawls didn't have any blacks. The rest had some blacks that I shamelessly took advantage of and matched with my black C [emoji3][emoji16][emoji3]







Pirula said:


> You forgot PC!  :wondering




Please no more tempting photos of PC! I can't withstand any more temptation.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Please no more tempting photos of PC! I can't withstand any more temptation.




Hehehe!! Ahem...so have u decided yet my dear Pocketbook Pup whether to get PC[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Whispercrest

eternallove4bag said:


> I just discovered the upsides and beauty of owning a black bag!!! It goes with most of my shawls!!! Yippee!!![emoji3][emoji3]... Pardon me for so many pics but this bag seemed to go with all these shawls [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204250
> View attachment 3204251
> View attachment 3204252
> View attachment 3204253
> View attachment 3204254
> View attachment 3204255
> View attachment 3204256
> View attachment 3204257
> View attachment 3204258
> View attachment 3204259


Fantastic C/shawl photo's ... it's great to see how much you love your new H


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Last but not the least with this too [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204265
> 
> ... And that's a wrap [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thank u for letting me go berserk with my pics and share [emoji6]



The more the merrier! Black C is so versatile and it go well with almost everything! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Whispercrest said:


> Fantastic C/shawl photo's ... it's great to see how much you love your new H



Thank u so much Whispercrest! I am totally in love and enjoying this beautiful bag 



atomic110 said:


> The more the merrier! Black C is so versatile and it go well with almost everything! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]




Thank u my dear atomic110 [emoji8][emoji8] exactly my thoughts! This is a bag that can go from morning to evening and I couldn't think of a better color for that. Plus all my shawls r super bright so any bright color bag wouldn't have gone that well!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> I just discovered the upsides and beauty of owning a black bag!!! It goes with most of my shawls!!! Yippee!!![emoji3][emoji3]... Pardon me for so many pics but this bag seemed to go with all these shawls [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204250
> View attachment 3204251
> View attachment 3204252
> View attachment 3204253
> View attachment 3204254
> View attachment 3204255
> View attachment 3204256
> View attachment 3204257
> View attachment 3204258
> View attachment 3204259



I think your SA knows you and your shawl collection well. This must be the perfect combination to match everything! Superb!


----------



## periogirl28

Roo Cambonne said:


> This doesn't seem to have it's picture - let's try again . . .



I like!!!


----------



## Serva1

eternallove4bag said:


> I just discovered the upsides and beauty of owning a black bag!!! It goes with most of my shawls!!! Yippee!!![emoji3][emoji3]... Pardon me for so many pics but this bag seemed to go with all these shawls [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204250
> View attachment 3204251
> View attachment 3204252
> View attachment 3204253
> View attachment 3204254
> View attachment 3204255
> View attachment 3204256
> View attachment 3204257
> View attachment 3204258
> View attachment 3204259




Absolutely true eternallylove and when looking at your Constance you really make me crave for a black H bag, even if I once thought I would never buy one, because there are so many great H colours and I can use other brands for black. Congrats on your new black beauty[emoji7]


----------



## TangoTosca

Roo Cambonne said:


> Been away awhile but wowsa, what a welcome back!  TangoTosca what a beautiful study in emerald!
> 
> Made a first foray into colour myself, but neutral crept in with the shawl:





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! How did I miss out on this STUNNING pic!!! Just speechlessly stunning my dear TangoTosca!!! The emerald greens r MAGNIFICENT[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



No, no! Just to clarify, the emerald green picture doesn't belong to me. That's *lala28'*s, taken from her "Lala's Growing Garden" thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/lalas-growing-garden-693824.html

I was just making a point about how she wasn't afraid to put shoes on scarves and what a magnificent collection of things she had and how I miss her not being around anymore :shame:

But if anyone wants some serious eye candy, her thread is amazing.


----------



## TangoTosca

eternallove4bag said:


> Last but not the least with this too [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204265
> 
> ... And that's a wrap [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thank u for letting me go berserk with my pics and share [emoji6]



I didn't realize you had so many shawls!  They are all so beautiful grouped like that with your fabulous new Constance. Congratulations again on this amazing piece!!


----------



## TangoTosca

Roo Cambonne said:


> Been away awhile but wowsa, what a welcome back!  TangoTosca what a beautiful study in emerald!
> 
> Made a first foray into colour myself, but neutral crept in with the shawl:



Oh, *Roo*! Wow. I am such a fool for red. Is that Rouge Casaque? I like how the neutral shawl grounds the red of the bag.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Serva1 said:


> Absolutely true eternallylove and when looking at your Constance you really make me crave for a black H bag, even if I once thought I would never buy one, because there are so many great H colours and I can use other brands for black. Congrats on your new black beauty[emoji7]



Thank u so much Serva1 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; can I tell u the truth? I thought I would go for colors first too and Constance was the only one I wanted in black with GHW. I knew it was a unicorn but I thought maybe sometime down the line if luck favored me I would get it in a year or two but here I am now with C first and then maybe next few years colors will follow? [emoji3][emoji3] 



TangoTosca said:


> I didn't realize you had so many shawls!  They are all so beautiful grouped like that with your fabulous new Constance. Congratulations again on this amazing piece!!



Thank u so much TangoTosca  honestly I didn't realize how many I have been racking up till I started taking them all out and had to fold them back [emoji33][emoji33][emoji85][emoji85]...I must be nuts!



periogirl28 said:


> I think your SA knows you and your shawl collection well. This must be the perfect combination to match everything! Superb!




Thank u my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... My sweet SA has been my partner in crime with all my shawl and bracelet purchases.. Have to agree that she totally knows my taste!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TangoTosca said:


> No, no! Just to clarify, the emerald green picture doesn't belong to me. That's *lala28'*s, taken from her "Lala's Growing Garden" thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/lalas-growing-garden-693824.html
> 
> 
> 
> I was just making a point about how she wasn't afraid to put shoes on scarves and what a magnificent collection of things she had and how I miss her not being around anymore :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> But if anyone wants some serious eye candy, her thread is amazing.




Omg!! Ok I am now in big trouble!!! How can I unsee this link pls [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Last but not the least with this too [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204265
> 
> ... And that's a wrap [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thank u for letting me go berserk with my pics and share [emoji6]



It is so flexible and looks great with all your shawls.  That is wonderful!  You will have so much use from this beauty


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> I just discovered the upsides and beauty of owning a black bag!!! It goes with most of my shawls!!! Yippee!!![emoji3][emoji3]... Pardon me for so many pics but this bag seemed to go with all these shawls [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204250
> View attachment 3204251
> View attachment 3204252
> View attachment 3204253
> View attachment 3204254
> View attachment 3204255
> View attachment 3204256
> View attachment 3204257
> View attachment 3204258
> View attachment 3204259




I see a happy camper here!  So happy for you!


----------



## MSO13

eternallove4bag said:


> I just discovered the upsides and beauty of owning a black bag!!! It goes with most of my shawls!!! Yippee!!![emoji3][emoji3]... Pardon me for so many pics but this bag seemed to go with all these shawls [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204250
> View attachment 3204251
> View attachment 3204252
> View attachment 3204253
> View attachment 3204254
> View attachment 3204255
> View attachment 3204256
> View attachment 3204257
> View attachment 3204258
> View attachment 3204259




I think it's safe to say you got the right bag [emoji6]
Congrats, it looks perfect with your amazing shawl collection!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> I just discovered the upsides and beauty of owning a black bag!!! It goes with most of my shawls!!! Yippee!!![emoji3][emoji3]... Pardon me for so many pics but this bag seemed to go with all these shawls [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204250
> View attachment 3204251
> View attachment 3204252
> View attachment 3204253
> View attachment 3204254
> View attachment 3204255
> View attachment 3204256
> View attachment 3204257
> View attachment 3204258
> View attachment 3204259




Omg!  What eye candy, tpf bestie.   Your collection is truly to be envied (in a happy and positive way)!  These are such gorgeous shots...how do you get any work done all day...id be staring at that c and planning shawl outfits all day long . Thank you for sharing...love love this parade of csgm/Constance!


----------



## Roo Cambonne

TangoTosca said:


> Oh, *Roo*! Wow. I am such a fool for red. Is that Rouge Casaque? I like how the neutral shawl grounds the red of the bag.



Yes it is! Never felt brave enough to go larger than slg before in a bright colour - but muted neutrals cools the 'heat' so to speak!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> It is so flexible and looks great with all your shawls.  That is wonderful!  You will have so much use from this beauty



Thank u my dear weibandy  I think I had underestimated the value of black bags till now!



HGT said:


> I see a happy camper here!  So happy for you!



Thank u so much dear HGT[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MrsOwen3 said:


> I think it's safe to say you got the right bag [emoji6]
> Congrats, it looks perfect with your amazing shawl collection!



Lol! I may have gone a little crazy with my shots!! Thank u so much MrsOwen! U r so kind[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  What eye candy, tpf bestie.   Your collection is truly to be envied (in a happy and positive way)!  These are such gorgeous shots...how do you get any work done all day...id be staring at that c and planning shawl outfits all day long . Thank you for sharing...love love this parade of csgm/Constance!




Thank u so much my TPF bestie!! U r so sweet and funny!!! Thank u for being this AWESOME always [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Roo Cambonne

periogirl28 said:


> I like!!!



Thanks periogirl28 - nearly missed this in the avalanche that is this thread - moves at the speed of light! Will post a couple more combinations when I have a moment to play . . .


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> I just discovered the upsides and beauty of owning a black bag!!! It goes with most of my shawls!!! Yippee!!![emoji3][emoji3]... Pardon me for so many pics but this bag seemed to go with all these shawls [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204250
> View attachment 3204251
> View attachment 3204252
> View attachment 3204253
> View attachment 3204254
> View attachment 3204255
> View attachment 3204256
> View attachment 3204257
> View attachment 3204258
> View attachment 3204259


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


>




Thank u sissy milano [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Please don't kill me but had to add this new shawl I got today! It goes so well with the bag [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
... And now I can officially count myself as going nuts [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> Please don't kill me but had to add this new shawl I got today! It goes so well with the bag [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And now I can officially count myself as going nuts [emoji85][emoji85]



this is magnificent.. love the Pardus with your new jewel 

and never stop of make us see her!!


----------



## thyme

I love the Brazil design.


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Please don't kill me but had to add this new shawl I got today! It goes so well with the bag And now I can officially count myself as going nuts [emoji85][emoji85]



Congrats on your fabulous new H goodies!!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Please don't kill me but had to add this new shawl I got today! It goes so well with the bag [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And now I can officially count myself as going nuts [emoji85][emoji85]



Another killing shot! Don't go nuts, I still wanna see more~ &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## atomic110

chincac said:


> I love the Brazil design.


Ur B, ur Brazil, all r sooooo Beautiful!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> Please don't kill me but had to add this new shawl I got today! It goes so well with the bag [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And now I can officially count myself as going nuts [emoji85][emoji85]



Fabulous! Everything darling keep posting!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chincac said:


> I love the Brazil design.



Thud.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Roo Cambonne said:


> This doesn't seem to have it's picture - let's try again . . .



Lovely pairings!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sissy milano said:


> oldie but goodie
> beloved india shawl with matte rouge H croc 35 B



Major swoon


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TangoTosca said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread, but I've had a lot of fun playing in my closet lately and thought I'd share. Lots of inspiration on this beautiful thread - one of my favorites to visit.
> 
> Aux Payes du Epices 90cm (more photos here)
> Massai Cut in Rouge Casaque
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet in Rouge Casaque
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Valentino red patent leather bow peep-toe pumps
> OPI nail polishes in "Friar Friar Pants on Fire" and "Wooden Shoes Like to Know"
> (God I love the names of OPI's polishes!!! That's my dream job - naming nail polishes )
> 
> View attachment 3200067


simply amazing!!!



TangoTosca said:


> I finally found my grail scarf!!!! Now time to have fun with it.
> 
> Jardins de Nouvelle Angleterre 90cm (more pictures here)
> 31 Bolide etoupe
> Kelly Double Tour bracelet white phw
> Narrow enamel bangle Ex Libris Confetti gray phw
> Wide enamel bangle Balcons du Guadalquivir black/white phw
> Clic Clac in 01 black phw
> Clic H in 84 Cachou phw
> 120 Farandole
> Paule Ka gray/black 100mm pumps
> Chanel nail polish in Particuliere
> 
> View attachment 3200384


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> I love the Brazil design.



what a beauty!!!


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> what a beauty!!!



thank you *sissy*



atomic110 said:


> Ur B, ur Brazil, all r sooooo Beautiful!!!



thank you *atomic100*...are you enjoying your new K? 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Thud.



 thank you dear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> I love the Brazil design.




WOW WOW! First your bag is STUNNING and second what a PERFECT match chincac[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> WOW WOW! First your bag is STUNNING and second what a PERFECT match chincac[emoji7][emoji7]



thank you  can't wait to see your next shawl(s) spree...


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> thank you  can't wait to see your next shawl(s) spree...




Hehehe! I am reaching that stage where I have to kind of slow down and be super picky. Hoping I keep that in mind as the fabulous spring shawls arrive [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> this is magnificent.. love the Pardus with your new jewel
> 
> and never stop of make us see her!!



Thank you so much sissy milano [emoji8][emoji8]



chincac said:


> Congrats on your fabulous new H goodies!!



Thank you my dear chincac [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Another killing shot! Don't go nuts, I still wanna see more~ [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



Hahaha! Thank you my dear friend  ok will try to keep my sanity then [emoji3][emoji3]



Israeli_Flava said:


> Fabulous! Everything darling keep posting!!!




Thank you dear Israeli_Flava [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> I love the Brazil design.




This is beautiful[emoji7] H can never go wrong with feathers, love this cw!


----------



## atomic110

chincac said:


> thank you *atomic100*...are you enjoying your new K?


Haha, ya... I am actually babing her a lot


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> This is beautiful[emoji7] H can never go wrong with feathers, love this cw!



thank you *Serva1*...i am waiting for the Brazil reissue in CSGM! My SA has a brazil csgm from years ago and it is amazing...



atomic110 said:


> Haha, ya... I am actually babing her a lot



lol... as long as you are using her...


----------



## Roo Cambonne

eternallove4bag said:


> Love it!!! What a beautiful red! And I love how u paired it with CL pumps! Arbre du vent is one of my fav designs and I absolutely love ur neutral CW[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you eternal it is a great design and totally different in monotone - you have a wonderful shawl collection and trying hard not to look too closely - far too much temptation as winter nights are drawing in!  Huge fan of the Constance and yours is a beauty!



eternallove4bag said:


> Please don't kill me but had to add this new shawl I got today! It goes so well with the bag [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And now I can officially count myself as going nuts [emoji85][emoji85]



For years I've been on the lookout for black/natural c/w and this year has a bumper harvest and you collected so many in one place!  Thanks for all the eye candy!



chincac said:


> I love the Brazil design.



And with this we do too!  Stunning bag by the way - huge congrats!



Israeli_Flava said:


> Lovely pairings!



Thanks Flava


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> I love the Brazil design.



Wowza, *chincac* ~ beautiful pic and there is more to love than just the lovely Brazil design ~ your exotic black B is simply killing me. GORGEOUS.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, *chincac* ~ beautiful pic and there is more to love than just the lovely Brazil design ~ your exotic black B is simply killing me. GORGEOUS.



 thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Roo Cambonne said:


> Thank you eternal it is a great design and totally different in monotone - you have a wonderful shawl collection and trying hard not to look too closely - far too much temptation as winter nights are drawing in!  Huge fan of the Constance and yours is a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For years I've been on the lookout for black/natural c/w and this year has a bumper harvest and you collected so many in one place!  Thanks for all the eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with this we do too!  Stunning bag by the way - huge congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Flava




Thank you so much Roo Cambonne [emoji8][emoji8]... I have also been going crazy with all the black and white combinations this season!!! I finally forced myself to stick to just one with TT but I can tell you it was so hard when I saw the Arbre and boulevards in black and white CWs!!! I know I am going to regret leaving those beauties behind but with Arbre after already getting 2 CWs I just couldn't justify a third one.. And now with spring scarves and shawls arriving I am just trying practicing immense self control! We will see [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Last but not the least with this too [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204265
> 
> ... And that's a wrap [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thank u for letting me go berserk with my pics and share [emoji6]



Keep the pictures coming *eternallove4bag!* enjoying all of them!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Roo Cambonne said:


> Been away awhile but wowsa, what a welcome back!  TangoTosca what a beautiful study in emerald!
> 
> Made a first foray into colour myself, but neutral crept in with the shawl:



Beautiful *red*


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chincac said:


> I love the Brazil design.



*Chincac *the Brazil is pretty but your croc b!!!!  love love LOVE!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Cheating a bit. My new Cartier Panther scarf and GT Kelly.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cheating a bit. My new Cartier Panther scarf and GT Kelly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207590
> View attachment 3207592


I love it


----------



## Luvquality

Beautiful scarf!!


----------



## EmileH

LOUKPEACH said:


> I love it







Luvquality said:


> Beautiful scarf!!




Thank you!


----------



## atomic110

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cheating a bit. My new Cartier Panther scarf and GT Kelly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207590
> View attachment 3207592


Beautiful! Love to see ur GT again...somehow I find it special whenever I see u posting it. perhaps it is because I've been follow the 'Paris ' thread and I feel like I am with u the whole journey when u score this beauty...


----------



## Whispercrest

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cheating a bit. My new Cartier Panther scarf and GT Kelly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207590
> View attachment 3207592


Beautiful bag & the scarf goes so well


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Chincac *the Brazil is pretty but your croc b!!!!  love love LOVE!!!!



 thank you *GNIPPOHS*


----------



## EmileH

Whispercrest said:


> Beautiful bag & the scarf goes so well




Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cheating a bit. My new Cartier Panther scarf and GT Kelly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207590
> View attachment 3207592




Ooooh LOVE!!! Pocketbook Pup the Cartier scarf goes so beautifully with your GT[emoji7][emoji7] thank you for sharing this!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Keep the pictures coming *eternallove4bag!* enjoying all of them!!!




Thank you so much for your kind words GNIPPOHS [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cheating a bit. My new Cartier Panther scarf and GT Kelly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207590
> View attachment 3207592




This is gorgeous!  Love it!  I think cartier counts...french and fabulous


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> This is gorgeous!  Love it!  I think cartier counts...french and fabulous




Thank you!


----------



## sissy milano

from mens department:
_Fragments d'un discours amoureux_ from Roland Barthes


----------



## MSO13

sissy milano said:


> from mens department:
> 
> _Fragments d'un discours amoureux_ from Roland Barthes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208733




Absolutely gorgeous pairing Sissy and a lovely photo too! Love how the fragments mirror the scales in the bag. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## atomic110

sissy milano said:


> from mens department:
> _Fragments d'un discours amoureux_ from Roland Barthes
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208733



Both are absolutely beautiful~&#10084;&#10084;&#10084; thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> from mens department:
> 
> _Fragments d'un discours amoureux_ from Roland Barthes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208733




I can keep on staring at your stunning bag sissy milano! It can't get any more beautiful than this beauty over here!!! Beautiful match with the scarf!!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

MrsOwen3 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous pairing Sissy and a lovely photo too! Love how the fragments mirror the scales in the bag. Thank you for sharing!!



thank you dear and you catch exactly the intention 



atomic110 said:


> Both are absolutely beautiful~&#10084;&#10084;&#10084; thanks for sharing it with us



thanks for the kind comment



eternallove4bag said:


> I can keep on staring at your stunning bag sissy milano! It can't get any more beautiful than this beauty over here!!! Beautiful match with the scarf!!![emoji7][emoji7]



thank you my dear, you are always so sweet.


----------



## hopiko

sissy milano said:


> from mens department:
> _Fragments d'un discours amoureux_ from Roland Barthes
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208733



Sissy, that is simply the most elegant/chic/gorgeous/pretty bag EVER!!!  Another perfect match!  Love it!


----------



## sissy milano

hopiko said:


> Sissy, that is simply the most elegant/chic/gorgeous/pretty bag EVER!!!  Another perfect match!  Love it!



thank you *hopiko*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*^I just died looking at that breathtaking Himy! I will force myself to post after that Holy Grail.... I think I have officially changed my UHG bag from RS Croc to THIS! Sissy, you are so blessed with the Best! xoxoxo

A day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade photo shoot  

p.s. I'd never wear all of this at one time hahahaha Nor all that stuff on my bag... just a fun Shocking Pink  picture *


----------



## hclubfan

Israeli_Flava said:


> *^I just died looking at that breathtaking Himy! I will force myself to post after that Holy Grail.... I think I have officially changed my UHG bag from RS Croc to THIS! Sissy, you are so blessed with the Best! xoxoxo
> 
> A day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade photo shoot
> 
> p.s. I'd never wear all of this at one time hahahaha Nor all that stuff on my bag... just a fun Shocking Pink  picture *



WOWZAAAAA *IF*....that is a crazy beautiful riot of color you have there!!  Thank you so much for perking up my day!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> *^I just died looking at that breathtaking Himy! I will force myself to post after that Holy Grail.... I think I have officially changed my UHG bag from RS Croc to THIS! Sissy, you are so blessed with the Best! xoxoxo
> 
> A day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade photo shoot
> 
> p.s. I'd never wear all of this at one time hahahaha Nor all that stuff on my bag... just a fun Shocking Pink  picture *




Omg!!! Just drooling drooling and even more drooling over your gorgeous B, croc, Valentinos and the CdC shawl[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]... This is true H pink heaven my dear!!!


----------



## Serva1

sissy milano said:


> from mens department:
> 
> _Fragments d'un discours amoureux_ from Roland Barthes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208733




Absolutely breathtaking beautiful Sissy and I especially love the twillies, never seen them before. Thank you for sharing pics of your collection [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> *^IA day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade *


*


These are perfect pairings IF and I remember admiring how you tied the CdC so that the beautiful black horse was visible. Your collection of accessories to this jem is impressive [emoji175]*


----------



## **Chanel**

sissy milano said:


> from mens department:
> _Fragments d'un discours amoureux_ from Roland Barthes
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208733



That B ! I die !


----------



## **Chanel**

Israeli_Flava said:


> *^I just died looking at that breathtaking Himy! I will force myself to post after that Holy Grail.... I think I have officially changed my UHG bag from RS Croc to THIS! Sissy, you are so blessed with the Best! xoxoxo
> 
> A day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade photo shoot
> 
> p.s. I'd never wear all of this at one time hahahaha Nor all that stuff on my bag... just a fun Shocking Pink  picture *



Pink heaven! Everything is just perfect in this picture, dear .


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Israeli_Flava said:


> *^I just died looking at that breathtaking Himy! I will force myself to post after that Holy Grail.... I think I have officially changed my UHG bag from RS Croc to THIS! Sissy, you are so blessed with the Best! xoxoxo
> 
> A day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade photo shoot
> 
> p.s. I'd never wear all of this at one time hahahaha Nor all that stuff on my bag... just a fun Shocking Pink  picture *


You just can't go wrong with Pink!!!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> *^I just died looking at that breathtaking Himy! I will force myself to post after that Holy Grail.... I think I have officially changed my UHG bag from RS Croc to THIS! Sissy, you are so blessed with the Best! xoxoxo
> 
> A day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade photo shoot
> 
> p.s. I'd never wear all of this at one time hahahaha Nor all that stuff on my bag... just a fun Shocking Pink  picture *



*SERIOUSLY...DOES IT GET ANY BETTER THAN THIS??? *Great pictures..even better goodies!  J'adore!!!


----------



## sissy milano

Israeli_Flava said:


> *^I just died looking at that breathtaking Himy! I will force myself to post after that Holy Grail.... I think I have officially changed my UHG bag from RS Croc to THIS! Sissy, you are so blessed with the Best! xoxoxo
> 
> A day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade photo shoot
> 
> p.s. I'd never wear all of this at one time hahahaha Nor all that stuff on my bag... just a fun Shocking Pink  picture *




so fresh, happy and beautiful dear :heat:


----------



## sissy milano

Serva1 said:


> Absolutely breathtaking beautiful Sissy and I especially love the twillies, never seen them before. Thank you for sharing pics of your collection [emoji173]&#65039;



thank you very much, the two twillys are a bit old  if I remember well 6 years ago




**Chanel** said:


> That B ! I die !



thank you dear


----------



## minismurf04

Israeli_Flava said:


> *^I just died looking at that breathtaking Himy! I will force myself to post after that Holy Grail.... I think I have officially changed my UHG bag from RS Croc to THIS! Sissy, you are so blessed with the Best! xoxoxo
> 
> A day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade photo shoot
> 
> p.s. I'd never wear all of this at one time hahahaha Nor all that stuff on my bag... just a fun Shocking Pink  picture *




Darling yummy ness overload!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love everything!!


----------



## atomic110

Israeli_Flava said:


> *^I just died looking at that breathtaking Himy! I will force myself to post after that Holy Grail.... I think I have officially changed my UHG bag from RS Croc to THIS! Sissy, you are so blessed with the Best! xoxoxo
> 
> A day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade photo shoot
> 
> p.s. I'd never wear all of this at one time hahahaha Nor all that stuff on my bag... just a fun Shocking Pink  picture *



Ur collection is shockingly stunning~ &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## MYH

I really love this thread and looking at all the lovely pics. Hermes has turned me into an accessories lover so here is my gold Kelly with en desordre twilly and illusion and clic H bracelets on Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM. The feather bag charms are homemade.


----------



## MYH

Israeli_Flava said:


> *^I just died looking at that breathtaking Himy! I will force myself to post after that Holy Grail.... I think I have officially changed my UHG bag from RS Croc to THIS! Sissy, you are so blessed with the Best! xoxoxo
> 
> A day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade photo shoot
> 
> p.s. I'd never wear all of this at one time hahahaha Nor all that stuff on my bag... just a fun Shocking Pink  picture *


Your twilly is perfection with your SO B. And I am so impressed you have a CDC in both ghw and shw.  Gorgeous pics


----------



## minismurf04

MYH said:


> I really love this thread and looking at all the lovely pics. Hermes has turned me into an accessories lover so here is my gold Kelly with en desordre twilly and illusion and clic H bracelets on Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM. The feather bag charms are homemade.
> View attachment 3211882




I love the homemade feather charms! You're so talented! And of course I love your pairing. [emoji7] thanks for sharing!


----------



## thyme

MYH said:


> I really love this thread and looking at all the lovely pics. Hermes has turned me into an accessories lover so here is my gold Kelly with en desordre twilly and illusion and clic H bracelets on Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM. The feather bag charms are homemade.
> ]



Lovely pairing..  The feather charms are very well made and perfect with the csgm


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> I really love this thread and looking at all the lovely pics. Hermes has turned me into an accessories lover so here is my gold Kelly with en desordre twilly and illusion and clic H bracelets on Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM. The feather bag charms are homemade.
> View attachment 3211882




STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING!!! I still haven't got over the fact that you make these gorgeous charms MYH[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] in awe of your bag, shawl, charms and your style [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## **Chanel**

MYH said:


> I really love this thread and looking at all the lovely pics. Hermes has turned me into an accessories lover so here is my gold Kelly with en desordre twilly and illusion and clic H bracelets on Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM. The feather bag charms are homemade.
> View attachment 3211882



A perfect match and I love the feather charms! Wish I was that creative, they look really nice.


----------



## sissy milano

MYH said:


> I really love this thread and looking at all the lovely pics. Hermes has turned me into an accessories lover so here is my gold Kelly with en desordre twilly and illusion and clic H bracelets on Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM. The feather bag charms are homemade.
> View attachment 3211882



oh dear, this is so lovely and chic and your feather charms TDF


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> I really love this thread and looking at all the lovely pics. Hermes has turned me into an accessories lover so here is my gold Kelly with en desordre twilly and illusion and clic H bracelets on Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM. The feather bag charms are homemade.
> View attachment 3211882



Beautiful pic, *MYH* ~ blue and gold are a perfect match!


----------



## Sammy Royal

MYH said:


> I really love this thread and looking at all the lovely pics. Hermes has turned me into an accessories lover so here is my gold Kelly with en desordre twilly and illusion and clic H bracelets on Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM. The feather bag charms are homemade.
> View attachment 3211882



Dear *MYH*!! What an absolutely stunning combo!! And your beautiful feathers are really the icing on the cake!! TDF!!


----------



## MYH

Tous les bateaux and my trusty gold Kelly again.


----------



## EmileH

MYH said:


> Tous les bateaux and my trusty gold Kelly again.
> View attachment 3212528
> 
> View attachment 3212529




Love everything. Especially your charms.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> Tous les bateaux and my trusty gold Kelly again.
> View attachment 3212528
> 
> View attachment 3212529




Fabulous match MYH[emoji7][emoji7] gold K goes so well!!! Just beautiful![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

MYH said:


> I really love this thread and looking at all the lovely pics. Hermes has turned me into an accessories lover so here is my gold Kelly with en desordre twilly and illusion and clic H bracelets on Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM. The feather bag charms are homemade.
> View attachment 3211882




Perfect match! Even the feather shape charm!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MYH said:


> Tous les bateaux and my trusty gold Kelly again.
> View attachment 3212528
> 
> View attachment 3212529




Another perfect match. That charm!!! Wow.


----------



## thyme

MYH said:


> Tous les bateaux and my trusty gold Kelly again.



great match *MYH*


----------



## GNIPPOHS

MYH said:


> Tous les bateaux and my trusty gold Kelly again.
> View attachment 3212528
> 
> View attachment 3212529





MYH said:


> I really love this thread and looking at all the lovely pics. Hermes has turned me into an accessories lover so here is my gold Kelly with en desordre twilly and illusion and clic H bracelets on Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM. The feather bag charms are homemade.
> View attachment 3211882



Great matches *MYH*, love everything in the photo with the mars shawl and your feather charms are fantastic!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Israeli_Flava said:


> *^I just died looking at that breathtaking Himy! I will force myself to post after that Holy Grail.... I think I have officially changed my UHG bag from RS Croc to THIS! Sissy, you are so blessed with the Best! xoxoxo
> 
> A day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade photo shoot
> 
> p.s. I'd never wear all of this at one time hahahaha Nor all that stuff on my bag... just a fun Shocking Pink  picture *



*STUNNING pinks * dear IF!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> *^I just died looking at that breathtaking Himy! I will force myself to post after that Holy Grail.... I think I have officially changed my UHG bag from RS Croc to THIS! Sissy, you are so blessed with the Best! xoxoxo
> 
> A day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade photo shoot
> 
> p.s. I'd never wear all of this at one time hahahaha Nor all that stuff on my bag... just a fun Shocking Pink  picture *




IF- what nice goodies to come home to play !!! This is shocking in a good way !!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> from mens department:
> _Fragments d'un discours amoureux_ from Roland Barthes
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208733



You have the BEST collection *sissy!* thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sissy milano said:


> from mens department:
> 
> _Fragments d'un discours amoureux_ from Roland Barthes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208733




This is the absolutely ultimate combination! 100/100 perfection!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Israeli_Flava said:


> *^I just died looking at that breathtaking Himy! I will force myself to post after that Holy Grail.... I think I have officially changed my UHG bag from RS Croc to THIS! Sissy, you are so blessed with the Best! xoxoxo
> 
> A day off from work means a Shocking Sheherazade photo shoot
> 
> p.s. I'd never wear all of this at one time hahahaha Nor all that stuff on my bag... just a fun Shocking Pink  picture *




Truly shockingly lovely!


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> You have the BEST collection *sissy!* thanks for sharing!





Kat.Lee said:


> This is the absolutely ultimate combination! 100/100 perfection!





thank you ladies


----------



## EmileH

A new SS2016 scarf. Aux pays des oiseaux et fleurs. With colvert and Grus tourtourelle.


----------



## EmileH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new SS2016 scarf. Aux pays des oiseaux et fleurs. With colvert and Grus tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216223
> View attachment 3216224




And I'm sorry. Here's the colorway if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new SS2016 scarf. Aux pays des oiseaux et fleurs. With colvert and Grus tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216223
> View attachment 3216224




What a perfect match Pocketbook Pup and for both bags! Congrats for this gorgeous find and thanks for the CW info.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> What a perfect match Pocketbook Pup and for both bags! Congrats for this gorgeous find and thanks for the CW info.




Thanks Kat! Couldn't pass that one up.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks Kat! Couldn't pass that one up.



It's too beautiful to pass it up. Wise decision!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new SS2016 scarf. Aux pays des oiseaux et fleurs. With colvert and Grus tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216223
> View attachment 3216224




Match made in HEAVEN[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... This spring Au Pays is turning out to be my favorite design[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new SS2016 scarf. Aux pays des oiseaux et fleurs. With colvert and Grus tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216223
> View attachment 3216224


I'm dying over your beautiful K and scarf! This new SS16 scarf seem like specially designed for both of your K! So beautifully matched! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## EmileH

atomic110 said:


> I'm dying over your beautiful K and scarf! This new SS16 scarf seem like specially designed for both of your K! So beautifully matched! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you. yes your photos show a beige and blue green under the waves that has my name all over it.


----------



## JRTgal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new SS2016 scarf. Aux pays des oiseaux et fleurs. With colvert and Grus tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216223
> View attachment 3216224


So, so beautiful.


----------



## EmileH

JRTgal said:


> So, so beautiful.




Thank you!


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new SS2016 scarf. Aux pays des oiseaux et fleurs. With colvert and Grus tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216223
> View attachment 3216224



beautiful gorgeous! perfect choose my dear!


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> beautiful gorgeous! perfect choose my dear!




Thank you sissy! It looks like there will be some nice Colvert scarves coming this season.


----------



## Accesorize

I adore! What a perfect match, I had to look twice because I thought you had two different scarfs. It's amazing how the bags lift the colours in one scarf. X


----------



## EmileH

Accesorize said:


> I adore! What a perfect match, I had to look twice because I thought you had two different scarfs. It's amazing how the bags lift the colours in one scarf. X




Thank you! It does look like two different scarves doesn't it?


----------



## sissy milano

à l'ombre des boulevards cw 07
casaque birkin 35


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gasp!!! Your pics alone are making me fall in love with this design, *Sissy*. Such an enabler your are!


----------



## atomic110

sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards cw 07
> casaque birkin 35


OMG! Tri B and scarf are heavily paired! Thanks  for sharing it with us


----------



## Dluvch

sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards cw 07
> casaque birkin 35



Gorgeous!


----------



## lynne_ross

MYH said:


> I really love this thread and looking at all the lovely pics. Hermes has turned me into an accessories lover so here is my gold Kelly with en desordre twilly and illusion and clic H bracelets on Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM. The feather bag charms are homemade.
> View attachment 3211882



Love everything, especially the homemade charms!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards cw 07
> 
> casaque birkin 35




Perfection!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Madame Monsieur 
Kelly 32 Colvert / Belt Colvert / Kelly lock Gloves in Etain & Gris perle fur. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Madame Monsieur
> Kelly 32 Colvert / Belt Colvert / Kelly lock Gloves in Etain & Gris perle fur. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218430




A beautiful combination!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A beautiful combination!




Thank you Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Madame Monsieur
> Kelly 32 Colvert / Belt Colvert / Kelly lock Gloves in Etain & Gris perle fur. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218430


Beautiful combo~ this is the beauty about H, They make color so beautiful and "appetizing", just make us want more and more &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gasp!!! Your pics alone are making me fall in love with this design, *Sissy*. Such an enabler your are!





atomic110 said:


> OMG! Tri B and scarf are heavily paired! Thanks  for sharing it with us





Dira919 said:


> Gorgeous!





Kat.Lee said:


> Perfection!



thank you sweet ladies


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow, you guys are super color coordinated and creative. I love this thread!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Madame Monsieur
> Kelly 32 Colvert / Belt Colvert / Kelly lock Gloves in Etain & Gris perle fur. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218430




Omg!!! Kat this is STUNNING!! Love Colvert and this scarf is so beautiful!! Perfect match with your fabulous K, gloves, belt!! [emoji170][emoji7][emoji170][emoji7]... PERFECTION!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards cw 07
> 
> casaque birkin 35




Wow B goes so beautiful with boulevards! Love this beautiful combination sissy milano [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sissy milano

Kat.Lee said:


> Madame Monsieur
> Kelly 32 Colvert / Belt Colvert / Kelly lock Gloves in Etain & Gris perle fur. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218430



breathtaking! love all dear!


----------



## MYH

lynne_ross said:


> Love everything, especially the homemade charms!


Thank you lynne_ross!


----------



## thyme

Kat.Lee said:


> Madame Monsieur
> Kelly 32 Colvert / Belt Colvert / Kelly lock Gloves in Etain & Gris perle fur. Thanks for letting me share.



love all the neutrals here...the taupes and medium blues..



sissy milano said:


> à l'ombre des boulevards cw 07
> casaque birkin 35



great match...as usual


----------



## mygoodies

Kat.Lee said:


> Madame Monsieur
> Kelly 32 Colvert / Belt Colvert / Kelly lock Gloves in Etain & Gris perle fur. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218430




Simply PERFECT. Loooove everything in this pic!!!!


----------



## EmileH

I apologize for reposting this. Someone needs to urgently see arbre du vent cw 12 with Colvert Kelly. Here is a photo of it tied with a Colvert colored sweater too.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I apologize for reposting this. Someone needs to urgently see arbre du vent cw 12 with Colvert Kelly. Here is a photo of it tied with a Colvert colored sweater too.
> 
> View attachment 3219069
> View attachment 3219070
> View attachment 3219071



This looks beautiful on you. It's one of the cw's I'm planning to try at H store soon. Hopefully they'll have it.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Madame Monsieur
> Kelly 32 Colvert / Belt Colvert / Kelly lock Gloves in Etain & Gris perle fur. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218430



Beautiful matches, Kat.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> This looks beautiful on you. It's one of the cw's I'm planning to try at H store soon. Hopefully they'll have it.




Thanks. It was late to arrive. They probably still have it. If not its online.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I apologize for reposting this. Someone needs to urgently see arbre du vent cw 12 with Colvert Kelly. Here is a photo of it tied with a Colvert colored sweater too.
> 
> View attachment 3219069
> View attachment 3219070
> View attachment 3219071




Oh I can see these beautiful pics all day! First of all I myself am a huge fan of Arbre design and this combination is perfection Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I apologize for reposting this. Someone needs to urgently see arbre du vent cw 12 with Colvert Kelly. Here is a photo of it tied with a Colvert colored sweater too.
> 
> View attachment 3219069
> View attachment 3219070
> View attachment 3219071




Love this shawl. I'll check it out in my local store. Love the way you wear it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Beautiful matches, Kat.







mygoodies said:


> Simply PERFECT. Loooove everything in this pic!!!!







chincac said:


> love all the neutrals here...the taupes and medium blues..







sissy milano said:


> breathtaking! love all dear!







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Kat this is STUNNING!! Love Colvert and this scarf is so beautiful!! Perfect match with your fabulous K, gloves, belt!! [emoji170][emoji7][emoji170][emoji7]... PERFECTION!



Thank you all for your kind comments. TPF is the best!


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I apologize for reposting this. Someone needs to urgently see arbre du vent cw 12 with Colvert Kelly. Here is a photo of it tied with a Colvert colored sweater too.
> 
> View attachment 3219069
> View attachment 3219070
> View attachment 3219071



superduperchic!


----------



## EmileH

Thank you both.


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> love all the neutrals here...the taupes and medium blues..
> 
> 
> 
> great match...as usual



thank you dear


----------



## Onthego

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I apologize for reposting this. Someone needs to urgently see arbre du vent cw 12 with Colvert Kelly. Here is a photo of it tied with a Colvert colored sweater too.
> 
> View attachment 3219069
> View attachment 3219070
> View attachment 3219071




Thank you thank you. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Kat.Lee said:


> Madame Monsieur
> Kelly 32 Colvert / Belt Colvert / Kelly lock Gloves in Etain & Gris perle fur. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218430





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I apologize for reposting this. Someone needs to urgently see arbre du vent cw 12 with Colvert Kelly. Here is a photo of it tied with a Colvert colored sweater too.
> 
> View attachment 3219069
> View attachment 3219070
> View attachment 3219071



Beautiful colvert matches ladies


----------



## ChaneLisette

My new anemone/iris cashmere shawl with my anemone B. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

ChaneLisette said:


> My new anemone/iris cashmere shawl with my anemone B. [emoji173]&#65039;




:died: one of my favorite colors [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## rainneday

ChaneLisette said:


> My new anemone/iris cashmere shawl with my anemone B. &#10084;&#65039;



 Beautiful colors. Wow.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I apologize for reposting this. Someone needs to urgently see arbre du vent cw 12 with Colvert Kelly. Here is a photo of it tied with a Colvert colored sweater too.
> 
> View attachment 3219069
> View attachment 3219070
> View attachment 3219071




This is stunning!  I'm going to need this cw!


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> This is stunning!  I'm going to need this cw!




Thank you!


----------



## EmileH

My last Colvert match of 2015. Happy holidays from Colvert Kelly and her new Noel au faubourg gavroche.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My last Colvert match of 2015. Happy holidays from Colvert Kelly and her new Noel au faubourg gavroche.
> 
> View attachment 3219864
> View attachment 3219865




Another beautiful match. And it goes well with your GT too!


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Another beautiful match. And it goes well with your GT too!




Oh you are so right Kat. Thank you. Happy holidays


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh you are so right Kat. Thank you. Happy holidays




[emoji4]. Same to you!


----------



## ChaneLisette

eternallove4bag said:


> :died: one of my favorite colors [emoji171][emoji171]





rainneday said:


> Beautiful colors. Wow.



Thank you both so much!


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My last Colvert match of 2015. Happy holidays from Colvert Kelly and her new Noel au faubourg gavroche.
> 
> View attachment 3219864
> View attachment 3219865



That bag is just  love Colvert. Such a sweet gavroche!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My last Colvert match of 2015. Happy holidays from Colvert Kelly and her new Noel au faubourg gavroche.
> 
> View attachment 3219864
> View attachment 3219865




You have the most AMAZING collection of scarves to go with your fabulous Colvert K dear Pocketbook Pup! Another gorgeous combination [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My last Colvert match of 2015. Happy holidays from Colvert Kelly and her new Noel au faubourg gavroche.
> 
> View attachment 3219864
> View attachment 3219865


Another beautiful pairing!


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My last Colvert match of 2015. Happy holidays from Colvert Kelly and her new Noel au faubourg gavroche.
> 
> View attachment 3219864
> View attachment 3219865



what a sweet pairing!!!


----------



## EmileH

Thank you ladies. The little toys are so sweet. Happy holidays.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My last Colvert match of 2015. Happy holidays from Colvert Kelly and her new Noel au faubourg gavroche.
> 
> View attachment 3219864
> View attachment 3219865


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


>




Thanks for finding her Pirula. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## carlinha

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My last Colvert match of 2015. Happy holidays from Colvert Kelly and her new Noel au faubourg gavroche.
> 
> View attachment 3219864
> View attachment 3219865



wow that gavroche is super cute and perfect for Colvert!!!!


----------



## carlinha

My most recent pairing:
*Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *

I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)


----------



## Serva1

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)




Perfect pairing carlinha [emoji7] and congrats on your new SO [emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)




Wow!!! It totally was! This is a fabulous pairing made in H heaven for sure [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)




So very pretty! I love that turtle.


----------



## sissy milano

carlinha said:


> my most recent pairing:
> *kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed ghw, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> under the waves cw15 aqua/rose pale/turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)



s t u n n i n g ! ! !


----------



## Kat.Lee

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)




Just too gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

Serva1 said:


> Perfect pairing carlinha [emoji7] and congrats on your new SO [emoji170]







eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! It totally was! This is a fabulous pairing made in H heaven for sure [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Pocketbook Pup said:


> So very pretty! I love that turtle.







sissy milano said:


> s t u n n i n g ! ! !







Kat.Lee said:


> Just too gorgeous!




Thank you so much fabulous ladies!!!!  If you know I'm obsessed with turtles so when my SA pulled this out to go with my bag I about died [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217]. Of course i nearly fainted from shock when she took out the bag too, wasn't expecting it so soon and she didn't tell me when I went to the store, she surprised me with it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)



*Congrats carlinha! So you went with a sellier 28! Isn't it a wonderful size? Enjoy and look forward to more pics! *


----------



## minismurf04

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)




Gorgeousness overload!! Love that cw [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and stunning so!


----------



## SugarMama

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)



Perfection!!!


----------



## Croisette7

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)


Gorgeous, *carlinha*!


----------



## Croisette7

Some inspirations from FSH today


----------



## Notorious Pink

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)




OMG dear, this is AMAAAAAAAZING!!!! 
Love the [emoji170]SO[emoji170]
Fabulous taste!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
(I might have to [emoji170] it on IG, too!!! Don't tell DS!)


----------



## luckylove

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)



So fabulous!! Congratulations on your stunning SO!! I love the pairing!!


----------



## carlinha

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Congrats carlinha! So you went with a sellier 28! Isn't it a wonderful size? Enjoy and look forward to more pics! *



thank you!!!  YES i did, that is why i was bugging you for all the comparison pics of your Kellys if you remember from a while back!!!  so you helped me decide, thank you so much *GNIPPOHS* 



minismurf04 said:


> Gorgeousness overload!! Love that cw [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and stunning so!



thank you very much *minismurf*!  this and the pink CW of Under the Waves are my favorites!



SugarMama said:


> Perfection!!!



thank you *sugarmama*!



Croisette7 said:


> Gorgeous, *carlinha*!



thank you so much *croisette*!  and thank you for sharing the lovely FSH window pics!! 



BBC said:


> OMG dear, this is AMAAAAAAAZING!!!!
> Love the [emoji170]SO[emoji170]
> Fabulous taste!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
> (I might have to [emoji170] it on IG, too!!! Don't tell DS!)



thank you dear *BBC*!!!!  



luckylove said:


> So fabulous!! Congratulations on your stunning SO!! I love the pairing!!



thank you *luckylove*!!!  i was sooo sooo shocked when A came down with a big orange box!  i thought i was going to the store to pick up my Gris Perle medor clutch which was back from spa cleaning!   she totally surprised me!!!  she is a sneaky one that one!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Croisette7 said:


> Some inspirations from FSH today
> 
> View attachment 3221165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221167
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221168
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221170
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221171


Beautiful and creative


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)



Almost missed this special pairing and perfect match, *carlnha*. Are you over the moon with your new SO? It is a show-stopper and well worth the wait.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Croisette7 said:


> Some inspirations from FSH today
> 
> View attachment 3221165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221167
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221168
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221170
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221171


Thank you for posting- beautiful as always.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

A few of my favorite things.... 
Rose Sukura TPM & APdP


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> A few of my favorite things....
> 
> Rose Sukura TPM & APdP




TDF my dear Israel_Flava [emoji176][emoji171]... What a beautiful combination! May I please know the CW of this beautiful design?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> TDF my dear Israel_Flava [emoji176][emoji171]... What a beautiful combination! May I please know the CW of this beautiful design?


I  this design!!!! U need one for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aux Portes du Palais
Ref. : H242456S 10


----------



## EmileH

A new eBay purchase. Les amazones and Gris tourtourelle.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> I  this design!!!! U need one for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Aux Portes du Palais
> 
> Ref. : H242456S 10



You totally inspired me dear Israeli_Flava!! Just shot a text to my dear SA! Keeping my fingers that this is still available. Palais has been on my list for sometime but was unsure about the CW to purchase and now I know THANKS to you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new eBay purchase. Les amazones and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222918



Omg!!! You have the best collection of scarves and shawls my dear Pocketbook Pup matching your GT and Colvert!!! Amazing match once again[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## merrydish

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new eBay purchase. Les amazones and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222918



So exquisite! Total perfection!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new eBay purchase. Les amazones and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222918



Both so gorgeous!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Israeli_Flava said:


> A few of my favorite things....
> Rose Sukura TPM & APdP



* this IF, became your twin today, i am sooooooooo pleased with the RS tpm, the color is awesome! *


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new eBay purchase. Les amazones and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222918



Congrats! Nice match.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Noir nilo b with one of my fave shawls the green sous legide de mars


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GNIPPOHS said:


> Noir nilo b with one of my fave shawls the green sous legide de mars



Oh my Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawd


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GNIPPOHS said:


> * this IF, became your twin today, i am sooooooooo pleased with the RS tpm, the color is awesome! *


----------



## EmileH

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats! Nice match.




Thank you. Love your shawl and bag. You can never go wrong with black. So elegant.


----------



## Ethengdurst

gnippohs said:


> noir nilo b with one of my fave shawls the green sous legide de mars



amazing! &#128588;&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Noir nilo b with one of my fave shawls the green sous legide de mars




Omg!! What a TREAT for the eyes GNIPPOHS [emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;... The bag and the shawl are both PERFECTION!!


----------



## weibandy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh my Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawd



What israeli_flava said!  Wow....floored.


----------



## Serva1

This is beautiful Gnippohs [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Notorious Pink

GNIPPOHS said:


> Noir nilo b with one of my fave shawls the green sous legide de mars




Wow wow wow! The best-made case for black that I have ever seen! [emoji7]


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> Noir nilo b with one of my fave shawls the green sous legide de mars



Gorgeous!  Twins on the shawl sadly not twins on the B


----------



## sissy milano

formal vs informal

à l'ombre des boulevards cw H242910S-05


----------



## Kat.Lee

sissy milano said:


> formal vs informal
> 
> 
> 
> à l'ombre des boulevards cw H242910S-05




Gorgeous vs fabulous. [emoji2] Happy New Year!


----------



## Kat.Lee

GNIPPOHS said:


> Noir nilo b with one of my fave shawls the green sous legide de mars




Impeccable!


----------



## MYH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new eBay purchase. Les amazones and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222918


You scored another amazing scarf! I love it.  



GNIPPOHS said:


> Noir nilo b with one of my fave shawls the green sous legide de mars


Love your Mars shawl! I love this design too. And your B is magnificent.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> formal vs informal
> 
> 
> 
> à l'ombre des boulevards cw H242910S-05




TDF!!! :died: seriously this is one amazing bag and one amazing CW of boulevards sissy milano [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## weibandy

sissy milano said:


> formal vs informal
> 
> à l'ombre des boulevards cw H242910S-05



Creative and beautiful.  Shows the versatility of H. (And your good sense for styling).  Very helpful post.


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> formal vs informal
> 
> 
> 
> à l'ombre des boulevards cw H242910S-05




Wow. That's a beautiful colorway of boulevards. How did I miss that one? And it's a 69 70 twilly! My favorite. Happy new year sissy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> formal vs informal
> 
> à l'ombre des boulevards cw H242910S-05



Great pics to end 2015, my friend! Of course the first one is my fav as I love anything rouge.


----------



## Jadeite

GNIPPOHS said:


> Noir nilo b with one of my fave shawls the green sous legide de mars




Ooooh!! 

Happy 2016!


----------



## Jadeite

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)




What a refreshing combination, it very much suits you.


----------



## sissy milano

Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous vs fabulous. [emoji2] Happy New Year!



thank you dear! Happy new year!!



eternallove4bag said:


> TDF!!! :died: seriously this is one amazing bag and one amazing CW of boulevards sissy milano [emoji7][emoji7]





eternallove4bag said:


> TDF!!! :died: seriously this is one amazing bag and one amazing CW of boulevards sissy milano [emoji7][emoji7]



thank you *eternallove4bag*



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow. That's a beautiful colorway of boulevards. How did I miss that one? And it's a 69 70 twilly! My favorite. Happy new year sissy!



Happy new year dear! me too totally il love with this twilly, so hope to see a 140 one day....



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great pics to end 2015, my friend! Of course the first one is my fav as I love anything rouge.



happy new year my friend!


----------



## Onthego

Israeli_Flava said:


> A few of my favorite things....
> Rose Sukura TPM & APdP



This is so pretty. Love the TPM my dear, but the belt is perfect too. This color is just so sweet.
Happy New Year my friend.


----------



## Onthego

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)



Love how you Kelly turned out. So elegant but with a little flair. I can't wait to see modeling pictures. That scarf of course is just so you with the turtle. The bag goes perfectly with the blues of the scarf.
Happy New Year my friend. Here's to an incredible 2016&#128536;.


----------



## Onthego

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new eBay purchase. Les amazones and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222918



Love the ladies and gents riding the horses with the English saddle, beautiful scarf. Was it by chance you got the scarf or were purposefully looking for it? Many moons ago I use to ride, and mostly English saddle. Oh and your GT is a great neutral. Happy New Year.


----------



## Onthego

GNIPPOHS said:


> Noir nilo b with one of my fave shawls the green sous legide de mars



Whenever I come visit this thread I always hope that you have posted. You have an incredible collection but this black beauty is so shinny (or is it shiny) and special. You have paired green and black to perfection.
Happy New Year my friend and best wishes for 2016.


----------



## EmileH

Onthego said:


> Love the ladies and gents riding the horses with the English saddle, beautiful scarf. Was it by chance you got the scarf or were purposefully looking for it? Many moons ago I use to ride, and mostly English saddle. Oh and your GT is a great neutral. Happy New Year.




Thank you. Happy new year. It was just chance. I fell in love with the design and I bought a blue and brown one the week before and then this came up. The colors are so pretty that I went for it. The blue works well with my gold birkin and this with my GT Kelly. I call them downton abbey scarves. I don't ride. Only once. And it was a disaster.


----------



## EmileH

Here is my blue and gold pairing of les amazones


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my blue and gold pairing of les amazones
> 
> View attachment 3228259



what a strike! love it!


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> what a strike! love it!




Thank you dear sissy.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my blue and gold pairing of les amazones
> View attachment 3228259



Beautiful match, PbP! Love your fabulous collection of scarves and bags.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Beautiful match, PbP! Love your fabulous collection of scarves and bags.




Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Happy new year. It was just chance. I fell in love with the design and I bought a blue and brown one the week before and then this came up. The colors are so pretty that I went for it. The blue works well with my gold birkin and this with my GT Kelly. I call them downton abbey scarves. I don't ride. Only once. And it was a disaster.




Love this design and the way you paired them! Who cares if you ride, at least you have the look! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my blue and gold pairing of les amazones
> 
> View attachment 3228259




STUNNING!! Totally floored[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> formal vs informal
> 
> à l'ombre des boulevards cw H242910S-05



Stunning combos!!!  Happy New Year to you, dear *sissy*!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my blue and gold pairing of les amazones
> 
> View attachment 3228259



Dear *PbP*! This combo is beyond gorgeous!!!  I just love the scarf (and Downton - and I do ride... ) - This will be my HG now...  Thank you so much for sharing these beauties!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my blue and gold pairing of les amazones
> 
> View attachment 3228259


Beautfiul shot


----------



## MYH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my blue and gold pairing of les amazones
> 
> View attachment 3228259


----------



## JRTgal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new eBay purchase. Les amazones and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222918


Oh PbP!  I love this scarf so much...GrisT, too.  Had to share my own pic.  We're not twins but cousins?  Happy New Year to you and all the lovely scarfie ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy Royal said:


> Stunning combos!!!  Happy New Year to you, dear *sissy*!!



thank you dear *Sammy Royal*, happy new year!!


----------



## EmileH

JRTgal said:


> Oh PbP!  I love this scarf so much...GrisT, too.  Had to share my own pic.  We're not twins but cousins?  Happy New Year to you and all the lovely scarfie ladies and gentlemen!




Oh I love that color with your GT! Happy to be your cousin. 

Thank you dear MYH. [emoji8]


----------



## sparklelisab

Israeli_Flava said:


> A few of my favorite things....
> Rose Sukura TPM & APdP





Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new eBay purchase. Les amazones and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222918





JRTgal said:


> Oh PbP!  I love this scarf so much...GrisT, too.  Had to share my own pic.  We're not twins but cousins?  Happy New Year to you and all the lovely scarfie ladies and gentlemen!



Holy Camole Ladies, I just popped into this thread and about lost my Fruit Loops!!  

*Flava*, the grains on your Pink Girl are fabulous!  Is that Bubbles?  Gorgeous my dear friend...

*Pocketbook*, I never see your bags---just your lovely silks and am blown away by your GT bag. That color is incredible....Phenomenal pairing my silky friend....

*JRTgal*, this color combination is so sublime---absolutely delicate yet sharp and strong. Love it!!

I was getting ready to leave the house and had plopped my shawl in bag and stopped, admired, and snap.  Picture....Not even as photogenic as any of yours but sharing nonetheless....


----------



## sparklelisab

GNIPPOHS said:


> Noir nilo b with one of my fave shawls the green sous legide de mars





sissy milano said:


> formal vs informal
> 
> à l'ombre des boulevards cw H242910S-05



Oh dear Exotic Owning Friends, 
These pieces are A- MAZ-ING!  Three LOUD, single syllables!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

JRTgal said:


> Oh PbP!  I love this scarf so much...GrisT, too.  Had to share my own pic.  We're not twins but cousins?  Happy New Year to you and all the lovely scarfie ladies and gentlemen!



Wow! Picotin in GT looks divine! Beautiful combination with the scarf JRTgal[emoji173]&#65039;



sparklelisab said:


> Holy Camole Ladies, I just popped into this thread and about lost my Fruit Loops!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Flava*, the grains on your Pink Girl are fabulous!  Is that Bubbles?  Gorgeous my dear friend...
> 
> 
> 
> *Pocketbook*, I never see your bags---just your lovely silks and am blown away by your GT bag. That color is incredible....Phenomenal pairing my silky friend....
> 
> 
> 
> *JRTgal*, this color combination is so sublime---absolutely delicate yet sharp and strong. Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting ready to leave the house and had plopped my shawl in bag and stopped, admired, and snap.  Picture....Not even as photogenic as any of yours but sharing nonetheless....




Love your raisin B sparklelisab [emoji171][emoji171] and that shawl is a great match! Beautiful colors[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

sparklelisab said:


> Holy Camole Ladies, I just popped into this thread and about lost my Fruit Loops!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Flava*, the grains on your Pink Girl are fabulous!  Is that Bubbles?  Gorgeous my dear friend...
> 
> 
> 
> *Pocketbook*, I never see your bags---just your lovely silks and am blown away by your GT bag. That color is incredible....Phenomenal pairing my silky friend....
> 
> 
> 
> *JRTgal*, this color combination is so sublime---absolutely delicate yet sharp and strong. Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting ready to leave the house and had plopped my shawl in bag and stopped, admired, and snap.  Picture....Not even as photogenic as any of yours but sharing nonetheless....




Thank you sparklelisa. Very pretty combo. I love the little monster.


----------



## JRTgal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I love that color with your GT! Happy to be your cousin.
> 
> Thank you dear MYH. [emoji8]





sparklelisab said:


> Holy Camole Ladies, I just popped into this thread and about lost my Fruit Loops!!
> 
> *Flava*, the grains on your Pink Girl are fabulous!  Is that Bubbles?  Gorgeous my dear friend...
> 
> *Pocketbook*, I never see your bags---just your lovely silks and am blown away by your GT bag. That color is incredible....Phenomenal pairing my silky friend....
> 
> *JRTgal*, this color combination is so sublime---absolutely delicate yet sharp and strong. Love it!!
> 
> I was getting ready to leave the house and had plopped my shawl in bag and stopped, admired, and snap.  Picture....Not even as photogenic as any of yours but sharing nonetheless....





eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Picotin in GT looks divine! Beautiful combination with the scarf JRTgal[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your raisin B sparklelisab [emoji171][emoji171] and that shawl is a great match! Beautiful colors[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you ladies!  The scarf was a bay rescue and it laundered up (almost) good as new, happy to say.

*Sparkle* -- your pic is lovely and the charm is a kick in the pants!


----------



## sissy milano

JRTgal said:


> Oh PbP!  I love this scarf so much...GrisT, too.  Had to share my own pic.  We're not twins but cousins?  Happy New Year to you and all the lovely scarfie ladies and gentlemen!



sweet pairing!


----------



## sissy milano

sparklelisab said:


> Oh dear Exotic Owning Friends,
> These pieces are A- MAZ-ING!  Three LOUD, single syllables!!



thank you dear *sparklelisab*

love your aggressive combo!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sparklelisab said:


> I was getting ready to leave the house and had plopped my shawl in bag and stopped, admired, and snap.  Picture....Not even as photogenic as any of yours but sharing nonetheless....




Are you kidding??? I just about fell over when I saw this! [emoji7][emoji171][emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

old stuff, still in love with all


----------



## JRTgal

sissy milano said:


> old stuff, still in love with all


Oh dear.  This is a spectacular combo.

And thank you for your compliment, as well!


----------



## sissy milano

JRTgal said:


> Oh dear.  This is a spectacular combo.
> 
> And thank you for your compliment, as well!



thank you dear *JRTgal*


----------



## Sammy Royal

JRTgal said:


> Oh PbP!  I love this scarf so much...GrisT, too.  Had to share my own pic.  We're not twins but cousins?  Happy New Year to you and all the lovely scarfie ladies and gentlemen!



What an amazing combo!!!  Twns with you on the GT Pico!  And sooo want to be twins with you on the scarf as well.    Greedy me...


----------



## Sammy Royal

sparklelisab said:


> Holy Camole Ladies, I just popped into this thread and about lost my Fruit Loops!!
> 
> *Flava*, the grains on your Pink Girl are fabulous!  Is that Bubbles?  Gorgeous my dear friend...
> 
> *Pocketbook*, I never see your bags---just your lovely silks and am blown away by your GT bag. That color is incredible....Phenomenal pairing my silky friend....
> 
> *JRTgal*, this color combination is so sublime---absolutely delicate yet sharp and strong. Love it!!
> 
> I was getting ready to leave the house and had plopped my shawl in bag and stopped, admired, and snap.  Picture....Not even as photogenic as any of yours but sharing nonetheless....



Just love these colours together!! Gorgeous pairing!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> old stuff, still in love with all



No wonder you are still in love...  What a stunning combination!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> old stuff, still in love with all




Old is gold!!! STUNNING[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## JRTgal

Sammy Royal said:


> What an amazing combo!!!  Twns with you on the GT Pico!  And sooo want to be twins with you on the scarf as well.    Greedy me...


Thrilled to be your GrisT twin, Sammy Royal and may an Amazones be in your very near future.


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> old stuff, still in love with all



The boxcalf just shines..  Amazing


----------



## carlinha

sissy milano said:


> old stuff, still in love with all



wow you really make me LOVE box calf with this pic *sissy*!! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> A few of my favorite things....
> Rose Sukura TPM & APdP



soooo sweet *IF*!!!! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> A new eBay purchase. Les amazones and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222918



i love gris T, great pairing *pocketbook pup*!!



GNIPPOHS said:


> Noir nilo b with one of my fave shawls the green sous legide de mars



OMG be still my heart   this is the most perfect pairing ever, congrats *GNIPPOHS*!


----------



## Jadeite

MYH said:


> Tous les bateaux and my trusty gold Kelly again.
> View attachment 3212528
> 
> View attachment 3212529




The accessories caught my eye. What's that cuff in gold next to the hapibracelets ?


----------



## Jadeite

Kat.Lee said:


> Madame Monsieur
> Kelly 32 Colvert / Belt Colvert / Kelly lock Gloves in Etain & Gris perle fur. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218430




Well laid out , I missed seeing the gloves since the scarf did a good trick camouflaging.


----------



## Jadeite

Vert moyen plume with escharpe reversible stole
CDC bambou


----------



## Kat.Lee

Jadeite said:


> Well laid out , I missed seeing the gloves since the scarf did a good trick camouflaging.




Thank you Jadeite. You are right, the gloves were camouflaged!


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy Royal said:


> No wonder you are still in love...  What a stunning combination!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Old is gold!!! STUNNING[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





chincac said:


> The boxcalf just shines..  Amazing





carlinha said:


> wow you really make me LOVE box calf with this pic *sissy*!!
> 
> ...



thank you ladies


----------



## sissy milano

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229940
> 
> 
> Vert moyen plume with escharpe reversible stole
> CDC bambou



love this, never seen this stole before!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sissy milano said:


> old stuff, still in love with all




Oldies but goodies. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229940
> 
> 
> Vert moyen plume with escharpe reversible stole
> CDC bambou




Beautiful combination. Peaceful look!


----------



## Jadeite

sissy milano said:


> love this, never seen this stole before!




Men's section


----------



## Jadeite

Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
Bougainville Isidore


----------



## thyme

Jadeite said:


> Vert moyen plume with escharpe reversible stole
> CDC bambou





Jadeite said:


> Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
> Bougainville Isidore



long time no "see"...beautiful pairings and that vert moyen is a unicorn!


----------



## sissy milano

Kat.Lee said:


> Oldies but goodies. Gorgeous!!



thank you * Kat.Lee*


----------



## sissy milano

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229979
> 
> Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
> Bougainville Isidore



this is heaven *Jadeite*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229979
> 
> Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
> Bougainville Isidore




Beautiful, Jadeite!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229979
> 
> Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
> Bougainville Isidore



Gorgeous Ghillies K,* Jadeite*! I die.


----------



## **Chanel**

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229979
> 
> Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
> Bougainville Isidore



OMG...that Ghillies ! Stunning combination, good to see you back, *Jadeite* .


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> long time no "see"...beautiful pairings and that vert moyen is a unicorn!







sissy milano said:


> this is heaven *Jadeite*







BBC said:


> Beautiful, Jadeite!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous Ghillies K,* Jadeite*! I die.







**Chanel** said:


> OMG...that Ghillies ! Stunning combination, good to see you back, *Jadeite* .




Thank you ladies. Staying away from TPF is healthier for my bank account. Now and then I drop by.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Thank you ladies. *Staying away from TPF is healthier for my bank account. Now and then I drop by. *



*Jadeite*, THIS.

Nonetheless, it is good to see you here!


----------



## MYH

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)


This combo is so soothing! Your story about your SA surprising you is sweet. 



carlinha said:


> Thank you so much fabulous ladies!!!!  If you know I'm obsessed with turtles so when my SA pulled this out to go with my bag I about died [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217]. Of course i nearly fainted from shock when she took out the bag too, wasn't expecting it so soon and she didn't tell me when I went to the store, she surprised me with it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]





Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229979
> 
> Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
> Bougainville Isidore


Lovely!



Jadeite said:


> Thank you ladies. Staying away from TPF is healthier for my bank account. Now and then I drop by.


+1


Jadeite said:


> The accessories caught my eye. What's that cuff in gold next to the hapibracelets ?


It's a t-bar cuff from reed krakoff. Sadly I think the store is now out of business. 


Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229940
> 
> 
> Vert moyen plume with escharpe reversible stole
> CDC bambou


Beautiful greens! Now on my radar because I just got a malachite Kelly.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229940
> 
> 
> Vert moyen plume with escharpe reversible stole
> CDC bambou







Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229979
> 
> Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
> Bougainville Isidore




Wow!!! Both color combinations are TDF!!! What amazing colors and beautiful matches with the shawls[emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Thank you dear *IF, Pocketbook Pup, Ethengdurst, eternallove4bag, weibandy, Serva, BBC, chincac, Kat Lee, MYH, Jadeite, Onthego, sparklelisab, carlinha!* and Happy New Year!  

So happy to see this thread active again with all the beautiful pairings. Totally drooling!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229979
> 
> Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
> Bougainville Isidore



I  everything in this one *Jadeite* You captured really how stunning bp is and of course the shawl.......


----------



## katekluet

Raisin SO Kelly and Cavalleria d'Etriers


----------



## JRTgal

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3231457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin SO Kelly and Cavalleria d'Etriers


Raisin is such an intriguing color and lovely with your shawl.


----------



## eternallove4bag

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3231457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin SO Kelly and Cavalleria d'Etriers




I love raisin!!! So beautiful and perfect with CdE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Notorious Pink

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3231457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin SO Kelly and Cavalleria d'Etriers




Loooove how these go together!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Glad I stopped by this thread....beautiful combinations, ladies.  All of your bags and scarves are lovely and the pictures so well styled.  I'll come back for more and, if I can get a good pix, add to the conversation.


Best regards to all!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Here are some pics of my old shawl (perspective cavalier) and new evie...
....and couldn't resist a picture of my new SS2016 shawl (Balade)and my etain silk in wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Here are some pics of my old shawl (perspective cavalier) and new evie...
> ....and couldn't resist a picture of my new SS2016 shawl (Balade)and my etain silk in wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231538
> View attachment 3231539
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Maedi

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229979
> 
> Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
> Bougainville Isidore



A perfect combination, especially with the red against this shade of blue.


----------



## MYH

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3231457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin SO Kelly and Cavalleria d'Etriers


Both your shawl and so Kelly are stunners! I can totally see you wearing both and looking so chic!


----------



## sissy milano

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3231457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin SO Kelly and Cavalleria d'Etriers




THIS!!


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> Here are some pics of my old shawl (perspective cavalier) and new evie...
> ....and couldn't resist a picture of my new SS2016 shawl (Balade)and my etain silk in wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231538
> View attachment 3231539
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;



two super perfect match *eternallove4bag*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3231457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin SO Kelly and Cavalleria d'Etriers



Holy Moly!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> Here are some pics of my old shawl (perspective cavalier) and new evie...
> ....and couldn't resist a picture of my new SS2016 shawl (Balade)and my etain silk in wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231538
> View attachment 3231539
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;



Perfection darling!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229979
> 
> Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
> Bougainville Isidore



Everything is exquisite!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229940
> 
> 
> Vert moyen plume with escharpe reversible stole
> CDC bambou



This is an amazing pairing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my blue and gold pairing of les amazones
> 
> View attachment 3228259





JRTgal said:


> Oh PbP!  I love this scarf so much...GrisT, too.  Had to share my own pic.  We're not twins but cousins?  Happy New Year to you and all the lovely scarfie ladies and gentlemen!





sparklelisab said:


> Holy Camole Ladies, I just popped into this thread and about lost my Fruit Loops!!
> 
> *Flava*, the grains on your Pink Girl are fabulous!  Is that Bubbles?  Gorgeous my dear friend...
> 
> *Pocketbook*, I never see your bags---just your lovely silks and am blown away by your GT bag. That color is incredible....Phenomenal pairing my silky friend....
> 
> *JRTgal*, this color combination is so sublime---absolutely delicate yet sharp and strong. Love it!!
> 
> I was getting ready to leave the house and had plopped my shawl in bag and stopped, admired, and snap.  Picture....Not even as photogenic as any of yours but sharing nonetheless....



Lovely pairings ladies! I love your posts!!!!


----------



## katekluet

Thanks for sharing my delight in my combo


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3231457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin SO Kelly and Cavalleria d'Etriers




Very smokey. Intoxicated.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> two super perfect match *eternallove4bag*



Thank you so much dear sissy milano [emoji8][emoji8]



Israeli_Flava said:


> Perfection darling!!!!




Thank you my dear Israeli_Flava [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

katekluet said:


> Raisin SO Kelly and Cavalleria d'Etriers



*kate,* what a lovely bag and beautiful shawl...lovely pairing indeed! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Here are some pics of my old shawl (perspective cavalier) and new evie...
> ....and couldn't resist a picture of my new SS2016 shawl (Balade)and my etain silk in wallet
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;



lovely neutral pairings you have here...!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> *kate,* what a lovely bag and beautiful shawl...lovely pairing indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely neutral pairings you have here...!




Thank you dear chincac [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sammy Royal

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229979
> 
> Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
> Bougainville Isidore



Oh, dear Jadeite!! This is just perfect!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3231457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin SO Kelly and Cavalleria d'Etriers



This!!!  Total perfection!!! Thank you so much for this most enabling pic!!! - However, I am so in trouble now... Just NEED this CdE for my DS in Raisin/Bleu S!!


----------



## katekluet

Thanks, Chincac.....and Sammy Royal, I remember we often have similar tastes...this one is so beautiful in real life! Great colors in it and the design ties beautifully. Share when you get yours


----------



## sissy milano

manufacture de boucleries
H242965S-14


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> manufacture de boucleries
> 
> H242965S-14




Love it sissy!!!


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love it sissy!!!



thank you dear *PbP*, it's a nice design.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3231457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin SO Kelly and Cavalleria d'Etriers



*Kate* - Your Cavalleria d'Etriers colorway is the one that I've searching high and low !! Such a beautiful combo with SO Kelly.  Must see it in real life at the meet !!


----------



## TankerToad

sissy milano said:


> manufacture de boucleries
> H242965S-14


How fabulous it is this?  Sissy I saw this GM scarf in another CW and the detail is just exquisite


----------



## RingofKerry

Jadeite said:


> Very smokey. Intoxicated.



Indeed. Perfect mood.


----------



## JRTgal

Israeli_Flava said:


> Lovely pairings ladies! I love your posts!!!!


Thank you so much, IF!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sissy milano said:


> old stuff, still in love with all





Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229940
> 
> 
> Vert moyen plume with escharpe reversible stole
> CDC bambou





Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229979
> 
> Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
> Bougainville Isidore





katekluet said:


> View attachment 3231457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin SO Kelly and Cavalleria d'Etriers





eternallove4bag said:


> Here are some pics of my old shawl (perspective cavalier) and new evie...
> ....and couldn't resist a picture of my new SS2016 shawl (Balade)and my etain silk in wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231538
> View attachment 3231539
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;





sissy milano said:


> manufacture de boucleries
> H242965S-14




How did I miss such gorgeous photos and pairings ?  They look like something from a coffee table book !!   The variety of colors and bags is amazing.

With your permission, I would like to put together a picture book so we can treasure and drool forever........Not sure how long it will take me but I may have to go back to the beginning of the thread and ask for permission from the original owner.


----------



## katekluet

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Kate* - Your Cavalleria d'Etriers colorway is the one that I've searching high and low !! Such a beautiful combo with SO Kelly.  Must see it in real life at the meet !!




Thanks...don't give up, my store just got their one and only midDecember....the very  day I called my SA about it, thanks to dear Croisettes enabling photo.
And feel free to use my photo if you compile something


----------



## Jadeite

sissy milano said:


> manufacture de boucleries
> 
> H242965S-14




This GM! I'm intrigued !


----------



## Jadeite

Orange poppy B 
Maharajeurs GM
Couple of arm candies


----------



## Jadeite

Vert Fonce K
Ceintures GM


----------



## EmileH

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233773
> 
> 
> Vert Fonce K
> Ceintures GM




Both of your photos are really fun! Just what I needed to cheer me up on a cold January morning. Thanks for brightening my day.


----------



## Keren16

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233772
> 
> 
> Orange poppy B
> Maharajeurs GM
> Couple of arm candies




Beautiful!


----------



## Keren16

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233773
> 
> 
> Vert Fonce K
> Ceintures GM




Love, love, love[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]K
Same with GM[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
You show your Hermes well!
A mixture of understated (K) & vibrant(GM) - at least to me
OUTSTANDING


----------



## Keren16

Gloves too!
I was awe struck with the K & GM
Didn't notice the gloves 
Sorry


----------



## tannfran

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233772
> 
> 
> Orange poppy B
> Maharajeurs GM
> Couple of arm candies




Love this!


----------



## tannfran

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233773
> 
> 
> Vert Fonce K
> Ceintures GM




OMG....love this as well.  So chic.


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233773
> 
> 
> Vert Fonce K
> Ceintures GM




Oh this is especially wonderful!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233773
> 
> 
> Vert Fonce K
> Ceintures GM



Wow, this is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## sissy milano

TankerToad said:


> How fabulous it is this?  Sissy I saw this GM scarf in another CW and the detail is just exquisite



I'm waiting for the other cws, is the only design that appeals me for the coming season. 



Jadeite said:


> This GM! I'm intrigued !



thank you



Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233773
> 
> 
> Vert Fonce K
> Ceintures GM



HEAVEN!!


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> manufacture de boucleries
> H242965S-14



great pairing


----------



## Sammy Royal

katekluet said:


> Thanks, Chincac.....and Sammy Royal, I remember we often have similar tastes...this one is so beautiful in real life! Great colors in it and the design ties beautifully. Share when you get yours



You are soo right!!  - Already twins with you, dear *kate*!!!   Just couldn't wait...  Will surely post pics soon!


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> manufacture de boucleries
> H242965S-14



What a breathtakng pairing!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233772
> 
> 
> Orange poppy B
> Maharajeurs GM
> Couple of arm candies





Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233773
> 
> 
> Vert Fonce K
> Ceintures GM



Two stunning combos!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233772
> 
> 
> Orange poppy B
> Maharajeurs GM
> Couple of arm candies







Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233773
> 
> 
> Vert Fonce K
> Ceintures GM




DROP DEAD GORGEOUS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gosh! These two pairings are PERFECTION!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> manufacture de boucleries
> 
> H242965S-14




Oooooh I love this design! Is this SS2016 dear sissy milano? Beautiful pairing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Maedi

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233772
> 
> 
> Orange poppy B
> Maharajeurs GM
> Couple of arm candies



So beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> great pairing



thank you



Sammy Royal said:


> What a breathtakng pairing!!!



 thanks



eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh I love this design! Is this SS2016 dear sissy milano? Beautiful pairing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



yes dear *eternallove4bag*, you are in perfect time!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233772
> 
> 
> Orange poppy B
> Maharajeurs GM
> Couple of arm candies




Love the awesome mix of colors. [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## JRTgal

Sammy Royal said:


> What an amazing combo!!!  Twns with you on the GT Pico!  And sooo want to be twins with you on the scarf as well.    Greedy me...


Thought of you, dear SammyRoyal!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/262219727490?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT  

(I know nothing about the seller).


----------



## Sammy Royal

JRTgal said:


> Thought of you, dear SammyRoyal!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/262219727490?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> (I know nothing about the seller).


 
Thank you so much, dear *JRTgal*!!! This is so nice of you!!  What a gorgeous scarf... I love it.  They are, however, not shipping to Germany. :cry:


----------



## lanit

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233772
> 
> 
> Orange poppy B
> Maharajeurs GM
> Couple of arm candies





Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233773
> 
> 
> Vert Fonce K
> Ceintures GM



Jadeite,


----------



## katekluet

Sammy Royal said:


> You are soo right!!  - Already twins with you, dear *kate*!!!   Just couldn't wait...  Will surely post pics soon!




Congratulations! Looking forward to modeling photos.....


----------



## Jadeite

An old favorite


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3234997
> 
> An old favorite




Your pictures are a treat for the eyes [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes dear *eternallove4bag*, you are in perfect time!




Thank you my dear! I am in so much more trouble now [emoji16]


----------



## JRTgal

Sammy Royal said:


> Thank you so much, dear *JRTgal*!!! This is so nice of you!!  What a gorgeous scarf... I love it.  They are, however, not shipping to Germany. :cry:


Rats!


----------



## lanit

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3234997
> 
> An old favorite


OMG. To.die.for!


----------



## lanit

For a spirited new year and beginnings....

24cm Trim Rouge Vif Chevre. Never thought I'd find such an adorable combination. Here with SE pochette from FSH and MP Pareo.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lanit said:


> For a spirited new year and beginnings....
> 
> 24cm Trim Rouge Vif Chevre. Never thought I'd find such an adorable combination. Here with SE pochette from FSH and MP Pareo.




Beautiful, lanit!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> For a spirited new year and beginnings....
> 
> 24cm Trim Rouge Vif Chevre. Never thought I'd find such an adorable combination. Here with SE pochette from FSH and MP Pareo.




Love the red lanit! Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lanit

BBC said:


> Beautiful, lanit!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Love the red lanit! Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dear BBC and eternal! Its a tiny but mighty little bag!


----------



## EmileH

A couple of fun combinations. Two new spring 70 cm scarves with my Colvert bag


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> For a spirited new year and beginnings....
> 
> 24cm Trim Rouge Vif Chevre. Never thought I'd find such an adorable combination. Here with SE pochette from FSH and MP Pareo.




So very pretty!!


----------



## Myrkur

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3234997
> 
> An old favorite




Wow the swift on your KP looks sooo good


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my blue and gold pairing of les amazones
> 
> View attachment 3228259




Wow! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Myrkur

carlinha said:


> My most recent pairing:
> *Kelly 28 bicolor sellier epsom brushed GHW, bleu glacier, bleu paradis, cobalt contrast stitching +
> Under the Waves CW15 Aqua/Rose Pale/Turquoise *
> 
> I feel like this scarf was made just for my bag (obsessed with turtles too)




Love this!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My last Colvert match of 2015. Happy holidays from Colvert Kelly and her new Noel au faubourg gavroche.
> 
> View attachment 3219864
> View attachment 3219865




The gavroche is so cute!


----------



## Jadeite

lanit said:


> For a spirited new year and beginnings....
> 
> 24cm Trim Rouge Vif Chevre. Never thought I'd find such an adorable combination. Here with SE pochette from FSH and MP Pareo.




That leather and colour! Where can I find one like this.... Ahhhhh you just made me feel like stalking eBay. : loveeyes:


----------



## sissy milano

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3234997
> 
> An old favorite



beautiful *Jadeite*!! 
twin on the shawl


----------



## sissy milano

lanit said:


> For a spirited new year and beginnings....
> 
> 24cm Trim Rouge Vif Chevre. Never thought I'd find such an adorable combination. Here with SE pochette from FSH and MP Pareo.



your pairings are always so happy, like you in your pics.
just gorgeous and a pleasure for the eyes!


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A couple of fun combinations. Two new spring 70 cm scarves with my Colvert bag
> 
> View attachment 3235429
> View attachment 3235430



that colvert.... 
and love your new acquisitions!


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> that colvert....
> 
> and love your new acquisitions!




Thank you. Colvert just goes with everything. It's crazy. Even when I don't deliberately try to match it matches.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A couple of fun combinations. Two new spring 70 cm scarves with my Colvert bag
> 
> View attachment 3235429
> View attachment 3235430




Ok ok my dear you have sold me on Colvert! I need to buy this H color in something!!! Love your pairings as always! After etain, Colvert is going on my list [emoji23]


----------



## Sammy Royal

lanit said:


> For a spirited new year and beginnings....
> 
> 24cm Trim Rouge Vif Chevre. Never thought I'd find such an adorable combination. Here with SE pochette from FSH and MP Pareo.



Dear *lanit*, commented already in the Trim thread but seeing this beauty here again, I just cannot leave without a quick GORGEOUS!!!!!! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> A couple of fun combinations. Two new spring 70 cm scarves with my Colvert bag
> 
> View attachment 3235429
> View attachment 3235430



Beautiful!!!  Isn't it always such fun playing around with the new scarfs...?


----------



## Sammy Royal

GT Picotin and Caducee Rock (from men's department AW2015) I feel that the Twilly is a bit too much in this pic. Here we go nevertheless:


----------



## EmileH

Sammy Royal said:


> GT Picotin and Caducee Rock (from men's department AW2015) I feel that the Twilly is a bit too much in this pic. Here we go nevertheless:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235988




Beautiful! I love your coat too


----------



## EmileH

Here I go again with the Colvert and gris tourtourelle. A new barrier broken down. I bought the cashmere oays des oiseaux et fleurs vert Blanc turquoise. I already have it in silk. Here it is with two of my Kelly's.  Yikes! [emoji15] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## JRTgal

Sammy Royal said:


> GT Picotin and Caducee Rock (from men's department AW2015) I feel that the Twilly is a bit too much in this pic. Here we go nevertheless:
> 
> View attachment 3235988



Twins with you on the GT Pico, dear SR!. You are rocking it!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here I go again with the Colvert and gris tourtourelle. A new barrier broken down. I bought the cashmere oays des oiseaux et fleurs vert Blanc turquoise. I already have it in silk. Here it is with two of my Kelly's.  Yikes! [emoji15] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236171
> View attachment 3236172



Beauty overload!


----------



## weibandy

lanit said:


> For a spirited new year and beginnings....
> 
> 24cm Trim Rouge Vif Chevre. Never thought I'd find such an adorable combination. Here with SE pochette from FSH and MP Pareo.



As fun as can be!  The top photo makes me think: summer!!  Great looks and cheerful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Having so much fun with some new pieces....of course just about everything goes with etoupe...




(BTW, if anyone worries about mixing metals....I've got all three here!)


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy Royal said:


> GT Picotin and Caducee Rock (from men's department AW2015) I feel that the Twilly is a bit too much in this pic. Here we go nevertheless:
> 
> View attachment 3235988



you are stunning!!


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here I go again with the Colvert and gris tourtourelle. A new barrier broken down. I bought the cashmere oays des oiseaux et fleurs vert Blanc turquoise. I already have it in silk. Here it is with two of my Kelly's.  Yikes! [emoji15] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236171
> View attachment 3236172




oh yes please, continue to kill me with this superduperstunning colvert!
 perfection!


----------



## sissy milano

BBC said:


> Having so much fun with some new pieces....of course just about everything goes with etoupe...
> 
> View attachment 3236547
> 
> 
> (BTW, if anyone worries about mixing metals....I've got all three here!)



after all colors available, I have to say that etoupe in so easy and elegant that you can never go wrong.
love this cw of the shawl


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Having so much fun with some new pieces....of course just about everything goes with etoupe...
> 
> View attachment 3236547
> 
> 
> (BTW, if anyone worries about mixing metals....I've got all three here!)




Love this! I'm getting over the mixing metals thing. I didn't notice until you mentioned.


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A couple of fun combinations. Two new spring 70 cm scarves with my Colvert bag
> 
> View attachment 3235429
> View attachment 3235430



Goodness, Pocketbook Pup...you've convinced me that Colvert is definitely a neutral...might I be lucky enough to come across one someday!  You've posted Miss Colvert with many of your scarves and have styled them all beautifully.  Miss Colvert will never be lonely!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> after all colors available, I have to say that etoupe in so easy and elegant that you can never go wrong.
> 
> love this cw of the shawl




Yes, I've always gone for neutrals when it comes to bags, although I think a pop color has to be in my future. For now, though, what I've got always goes with everything.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love this! I'm getting over the mixing metals thing. I didn't notice until you mentioned.




I personally don't notice this so much on people anymore. Rose gold was always my favorite, but it was hard to find until recently. My current everyday watch is Rolex SS with pink MOP face, and my e- and wedding rings are yellow gold, so I've pretty much got all three covered every day anyway. 

Forgot to post this, too:


----------



## sissy milano

BBC said:


> Yes, I've always gone for neutrals when it comes to bags, although I think a pop color has to be in my future. For now, though, what I've got always goes with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't notice this so much on people anymore. Rose gold was always my favorite, but it was hard to find until recently. My current everyday watch is Rolex SS with pink MOP face, and my e- and wedding rings are yellow gold, so I've pretty much got all three covered every day anyway.
> 
> Forgot to post this, too:
> 
> View attachment 3236924



this pairing is TDF, I'm so hoping that mother H decide for a 140 cachemire/silk for this strabiliant pattern


----------



## Jadeite

BBC said:


> Having so much fun with some new pieces....of course just about everything goes with etoupe...
> 
> View attachment 3236547
> 
> 
> (BTW, if anyone worries about mixing metals....I've got all three here!)




This is a fun picture , titled find the accessories. 
Dumb question but which is the third metal?


----------



## Jadeite

BBC said:


> Forgot to post this, too:
> 
> View attachment 3236924




Ooh I like the placement of the belt, like alluding to directions in this maze. Gorgeous GM.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> this pairing is TDF, I'm so hoping that mother H decide for a 140 cachemire/silk for this strabiliant pattern




Thank you! I hope so, too. Just last week I bought the lavender cw of this scarf. It's a fabulous pattern that ties well.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jadeite said:


> This is a fun picture , titled find the accessories.
> Dumb question but which is the third metal?




Ha ha, Jadeite! [emoji38] [emoji8] 
The belt is rose gold, the CDC is GHW, the bag is PHW.



Jadeite said:


> Ooh I like the placement of the belt, like alluding to directions in this maze. Gorgeous GM.




Sissy Milano makes H-photography looks easy. It's really more about me get into everything in the pic and making sure it's all in focus! But I'll take the compliment, thank you!!!


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Yes, I've always gone for neutrals when it comes to bags, although I think a pop color has to be in my future. For now, though, what I've got always goes with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't notice this so much on people anymore. Rose gold was always my favorite, but it was hard to find until recently. My current everyday watch is Rolex SS with pink MOP face, and my e- and wedding rings are yellow gold, so I've pretty much got all three covered every day anyway.
> 
> Forgot to post this, too:
> 
> View attachment 3236924




This is a beautiful combo. 

I just bought a Cartier Trinity ring. It makes me feel less anxious about mixing metals.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a beautiful combo.
> 
> I just bought a Cartier Trinity ring. It makes me feel less anxious about mixing metals.




Yes, that will tie everything together perfectly!


----------



## Sammy Royal

BBC said:


> Yes, I've always gone for neutrals when it comes to bags, although I think a pop color has to be in my future. For now, though, what I've got always goes with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't notice this so much on people anymore. Rose gold was always my favorite, but it was hard to find until recently. My current everyday watch is Rolex SS with pink MOP face, and my e- and wedding rings are yellow gold, so I've pretty much got all three covered every day anyway.
> 
> Forgot to post this, too:
> 
> View attachment 3236924



What a gorgeous combination!! Love it!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful! I love your coat too



Thank you soo much for your kind words!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here I go again with the Colvert and gris tourtourelle. A new barrier broken down. I bought the cashmere oays des oiseaux et fleurs vert Blanc turquoise. I already have it in silk. Here it is with two of my Kelly's.  Yikes! [emoji15] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236171
> View attachment 3236172



Absolutely stunning!! Beautiful pairings!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

JRTgal said:


> Twins with you on the GT Pico, dear SR!. You are rocking it!
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty overload!



So lovely to be twins with you on this great Pico!  And so wonderful to be scarf sister with you on Les Amazones, too!  Or at least soon... 



sissy milano said:


> you are stunning!!



Thank you so much, dear *Sissy*!!!


----------



## Serva1

BBC said:


> Forgot to post this, too:
> View attachment 3236924




I really like this combo. So beautiful, thank you for posting BBC [emoji1]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> GT Picotin and Caducee Rock (from men's department AW2015) I feel that the Twilly is a bit too much in this pic. Here we go nevertheless:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235988



Both your Pico and your shawl make for a beautiful combination and I am seriously loving your coat[emoji173]&#65039;



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here I go again with the Colvert and gris tourtourelle. A new barrier broken down. I bought the cashmere oays des oiseaux et fleurs vert Blanc turquoise. I already have it in silk. Here it is with two of my Kelly's.  Yikes! [emoji15] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236171
> View attachment 3236172



Yay! You got your shawl too! PERFECTION[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



BBC said:


> Having so much fun with some new pieces....of course just about everything goes with etoupe...
> 
> View attachment 3236547
> 
> 
> (BTW, if anyone worries about mixing metals....I've got all three here!)



Etoupe is such a beautiful neutral! Literally goes with everything! GORGEOUS combination dear BBC[emoji7][emoji7]



BBC said:


> Yes, I've always gone for neutrals when it comes to bags, although I think a pop color has to be in my future. For now, though, what I've got always goes with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't notice this so much on people anymore. Rose gold was always my favorite, but it was hard to find until recently. My current everyday watch is Rolex SS with pink MOP face, and my e- and wedding rings are yellow gold, so I've pretty much got all three covered every day anyway.
> 
> Forgot to post this, too:
> 
> View attachment 3236924




Stunningly gorgeous my dear!!!


----------



## lanit

Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *lanit*, commented already in the Trim thread but seeing this beauty here again, I just cannot leave without a quick GORGEOUS!!!!!!





Sammy Royal said:


> GT Picotin and Caducee Rock (from men's department AW2015) I feel that the Twilly is a bit too much in this pic. Here we go nevertheless:
> 
> View attachment 3235988



I love this outfit *Sammy *- you are rockin the Caducee Rock. Isnt that cashmere the softest ever? What a magical coat too. Thanks again dear one.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here I go again with the Colvert and gris tourtourelle. A new barrier broken down. I bought the cashmere oays des oiseaux et fleurs vert Blanc turquoise. I already have it in silk. Here it is with two of my Kelly's.  Yikes! [emoji15] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236171
> View attachment 3236172



Lovely* PbP *- how are you enjoying carrying the Kelly? I have not made the leap just yet. Colvert and Gris T looks terrific with your silks!



weibandy said:


> As fun as can be!  The top photo makes me think: summer!!  Great looks and cheerful.



Thank you *weibandy*!



BBC said:


> Yes, I've always gone for neutrals when it comes to bags, although I think a pop color has to be in my future. For now, though, what I've got always goes with everything.
> 
> I personally don't notice this so much on people anymore. Rose gold was always my favorite, but it was hard to find until recently. My current everyday watch is Rolex SS with pink MOP face, and my e- and wedding rings are yellow gold, so I've pretty much got all three covered every day anyway.
> 
> Forgot to post this, too:
> 
> View attachment 3236924


BBC - I really try hard to mix - it works easier on the wrist than necklace and earrings for me. I love this combination in your photo though!


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> I love this outfit *Sammy *- you are rockin the Caducee Rock. Isnt that cashmere the softest ever? What a magical coat too. Thanks again dear one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely* PbP *- how are you enjoying carrying the Kelly? I have not made the leap just yet. Colvert and Gris T looks terrific with your silks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *weibandy*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC - I really try hard to mix - it works easier on the wrist than necklace and earrings for me. I love this combination in your photo though!




Thank you Lanit. I love my Kellys. They are my favorite bags. I want to start branching out a bit. I would love a trim or a bolide at some point. I love your new trim.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lanit said:


> For a spirited new year and beginnings....
> 
> 24cm Trim Rouge Vif Chevre. Never thought I'd find such an adorable combination. Here with SE pochette from FSH and MP Pareo.



*Oh I just  this Lanit!!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Yes, I've always gone for neutrals when it comes to bags, although I think a pop color has to be in my future. For now, though, what I've got always goes with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't notice this so much on people anymore. Rose gold was always my favorite, but it was hard to find until recently. My current everyday watch is Rolex SS with pink MOP face, and my e- and wedding rings are yellow gold, so I've pretty much got all three covered every day anyway.
> 
> Forgot to post this, too:
> 
> View attachment 3236924



Both combos are show stoppers BBC!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here I go again with the Colvert and gris tourtourelle. A new barrier broken down. I bought the cashmere oays des oiseaux et fleurs vert Blanc turquoise. I already have it in silk. Here it is with two of my Kelly's.  Yikes! [emoji15] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236171
> View attachment 3236172



Knocked it out the park with this double header!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sammy Royal said:


> GT Picotin and Caducee Rock (from men's department AW2015) I feel that the Twilly is a bit too much in this pic. Here we go nevertheless:
> 
> View attachment 3235988



Just lovely!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3234997
> 
> An old favorite



*Speechless. You have the best H!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## EmileH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Knocked it out the park with this double header!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Jadeite

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Speechless. You have the best H!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




Actually I think YOU have one of best H collections.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Speechless. You have the best H!!!!!!!!!!!!!*







Jadeite said:


> Actually I think YOU have one of best H collections.




And I think you BOTH need to post group shots!!!


----------



## atomic110

BBC said:


> Having so much fun with some new pieces....of course just about everything goes with etoupe...
> 
> View attachment 3236547
> 
> 
> (BTW, if anyone worries about mixing metals....I've got all three here!)





BBC said:


> Yes, I've always gone for neutrals when it comes to bags, although I think a pop color has to be in my future. For now, though, what I've got always goes with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't notice this so much on people anymore. Rose gold was always my favorite, but it was hard to find until recently. My current everyday watch is Rolex SS with pink MOP face, and my e- and wedding rings are yellow gold, so I've pretty much got all three covered every day anyway.
> 
> Forgot to post this, too:
> 
> View attachment 3236924


Your goodies are stunning! I also like to mix up my accessories, no rules at all... different metals, stones, and some time woods too (I.e. Agarwood)&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

lanit said:


> For a spirited new year and beginnings....
> 
> 24cm Trim Rouge Vif Chevre. Never thought I'd find such an adorable combination. Here with SE pochette from FSH and MP Pareo.


Love the color! So upbeat for the new year! It goes well with your scarves too! Loving it


----------



## atomic110

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233772
> 
> 
> Orange poppy B
> Maharajeurs GM
> Couple of arm candies





Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3233773
> 
> 
> Vert Fonce K
> Ceintures GM


What a gorgeous collection you have ! And the photos are beautifully shotted too!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Here are some pics of my old shawl (perspective cavalier) and new evie...
> ....and couldn't resist a picture of my new SS2016 shawl (Balade)and my etain silk in wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231538
> View attachment 3231539
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;


Well done my dear! So many beautiful goodies! I agreed  with PrestigeH that we should eyeing on your collection as well! Lol &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229940
> 
> 
> Vert moyen plume with escharpe reversible stole
> CDC bambou





Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3229979
> 
> Bleu paradis K with Gris Tohu Bohu
> Bougainville Isidore


I really love your collection, specially your Ghillies K! So heaven


----------



## atomic110

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3231457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin SO Kelly and Cavalleria d'Etriers


Raisin is so  beautiful, and more so In SO Kelly


----------



## atomic110

sissy milano said:


> old stuff, still in love with all


Classic is timeless! Loving it


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Well done my dear! So many beautiful goodies! I agreed  with PrestigeH that we should eyeing on your collection as well! Lol [emoji6][emoji6]




Hehehe let's divert our attention back to PH's collection! This is what he wants us to do to distract us [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Another combination that I am loving with my evie.. CdC[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> Another combination that I am loving with my evie.. CdC[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238189



Love both your Evie as well as the beautiful CdC!! They go perfectly together!  Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe let's divert our attention back to PH's collection! This is what he wants us to do to distract us [emoji23][emoji23]


Agreed! Lol


eternallove4bag said:


> Another combination that I am loving with my evie.. CdC[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238189


So lovely! You are making me fall in love with gold color! Oh no... not good  for my wallet &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> Both your Pico and your shawl make for a beautiful combination and I am seriously loving your coat[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Yay! You got your shawl too! PERFECTION[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Etoupe is such a beautiful neutral! Literally goes with everything! GORGEOUS combination dear BBC[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Stunningly gorgeous my dear!!!





lanit said:


> I love this outfit *Sammy *- you are rockin the Caducee Rock. Isnt that cashmere the softest ever? What a magical coat too. Thanks again dear one.
> 
> Lovely* PbP *- how are you enjoying carrying the Kelly? I have not made the leap just yet. Colvert and Gris T looks terrific with your silks!
> 
> Thank you *weibandy*!
> 
> BBC - I really try hard to mix - it works easier on the wrist than necklace and earrings for me. I love this combination in your photo though!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Just lovely!



Dear Ladies, you are all just too kind!! Thank you so much for your lovely compliments!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Agreed! Lol
> 
> So lovely! You are making me fall in love with gold color! Oh no... not good  for my wallet [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Hahaha! This forum is not good for my wallet either [emoji23][emoji23].. Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8]



Sammy Royal said:


> Love both your Evie as well as the beautiful CdC!! They go perfectly together!  Thanks so much for sharing!!




Thank you my dear! I am drooling over your amazing combinations [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Another combination that I am loving with my evie.. CdC[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238189




Stunning[emoji169]
There is something classic & comforting about this combination!


----------



## JRTgal

eternallove4bag said:


> Another combination that I am loving with my evie.. CdC[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238189


So beautiful. I love this combination of colors.  Very sophisticated.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Stunning[emoji169]
> There is something classic & comforting about this combination!



Thank you so much my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]



JRTgal said:


> So beautiful. I love this combination of colors.  Very sophisticated.



Thank you dear JRTgal [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> Another combination that I am loving with my evie.. CdC[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238189



more than a perfect match :heat:
this shawl is TDF


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> more than a perfect match :heat:
> 
> this shawl is TDF




Thank you so much dear sissy milano [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Jadeite

eternallove4bag said:


> Another combination that I am loving with my evie.. CdC[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238189




Very rich, depicting the gold so well. 

The clic clac is nearly invisible if one wasn't looking out for it. What colour is it?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jadeite said:


> Very rich, depicting the gold so well.
> 
> The clic clac is nearly invisible if one wasn't looking out for it. What colour is it?




Thank you so much Jadeite[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; the color is turmeric[emoji3]


----------



## JRTgal

Just arrived!  My new-to-me Trim I 35 PHW in blue jean shown with Grand Fonds and Soleil de Soie.  So thrilled with every single thing about this bag!


----------



## eternallove4bag

JRTgal said:


> Just arrived!  My new-to-me Trim I 35 PHW in blue jean shown with Grand Fonds and Soleil de Soie.  So thrilled with every single thing about this bag!




My goodness I just love the color of your trim JRTgal! What gorgeous pairings [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Notorious Pink

JRTgal said:


> Just arrived!  My new-to-me Trim I 35 PHW in blue jean shown with Grand Fonds and Soleil de Soie.  So thrilled with every single thing about this bag!




Beautiful! Great color and perfect match!


----------



## JRTgal

eternallove4bag said:


> My goodness I just love the color of your trim JRTgal! What gorgeous pairings [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





BBC said:


> Beautiful! Great color and perfect match!



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## atomic110

JRTgal said:


> Just arrived!  My new-to-me Trim I 35 PHW in blue jean shown with Grand Fonds and Soleil de Soie.  So thrilled with every single thing about this bag!


Congrats! Blue jean is evergreen and go well  with almost anything!


----------



## lanit

JRTgal said:


> Just arrived!  My new-to-me Trim I 35 PHW in blue jean shown with Grand Fonds and Soleil de Soie.  So thrilled with every single thing about this bag!


Oh my this is gorgeous dear. And what a great size and color. What is the leather please?


----------



## EmileH

JRTgal said:


> Just arrived!  My new-to-me Trim I 35 PHW in blue jean shown with Grand Fonds and Soleil de Soie.  So thrilled with every single thing about this bag!




So pretty. I love the trim.


----------



## JRTgal

atomic110 said:


> Congrats! Blue jean is evergreen and go well  with almost anything!


I'm telling myself that blue jean is a neutral, atomic. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


lanit said:


> Oh my this is gorgeous dear. And what a great size and color. What is the leather please?


Thank you, dear lanit!   It's Clemence.


----------



## JRTgal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So pretty. I love the trim.


Thank you, PbP.  I must say, I couldn't be more pleased. I've wanted a Trim for aaaaaaages.


----------



## sissy milano

JRTgal said:


> Just arrived!  My new-to-me Trim I 35 PHW in blue jean shown with Grand Fonds and Soleil de Soie.  So thrilled with every single thing about this bag!



Bellissima!


----------



## JRTgal

sissy milano said:


> Bellissima!


Grazie, dear sissy milano!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

JRTgal said:


> Just arrived!  My new-to-me Trim I 35 PHW in blue jean shown with Grand Fonds and Soleil de Soie.  So thrilled with every single thing about this bag!



Love the bag.....love the scarves....a perfect match and I'm sure you'll find many of your other scarves will work with Blue Jean....it's a great "neutral" in spite of being blue!  Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## JRTgal

OrangeAddiction said:


> Love the bag.....love the scarves....a perfect match and I'm sure you'll find many of your other scarves will work with Blue Jean....it's a great "neutral" in spite of being blue!  Lovely!  Congrats!


Thank you, Orange Addiction!   I'm with you on the neutral status of blue jean.  This bag and the color give me so much pleasure.  Now, to locate the perfect CSGM to coordinate!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Surprise surprise! Quite a few of my shawls do match my new etain B[emoji173]&#65039;... Saved me some money :sweat: [emoji3][emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sorry once again for overload of pics [emoji51]


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> Surprise surprise! Quite a few of my shawls do match my new etain B[emoji173]&#65039;... Saved me some money :sweat: [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241018
> View attachment 3241019
> View attachment 3241020
> View attachment 3241021
> View attachment 3241022
> View attachment 3241023
> View attachment 3241024
> 
> Sorry once again for overload of pics [emoji51]




congrats dear for your new acquisition!! 
love all the matches!!!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Surprise surprise! Quite a few of my shawls do match my new etain B[emoji173]&#65039;... Saved me some money :sweat: [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241018
> View attachment 3241019
> View attachment 3241020
> View attachment 3241021
> View attachment 3241022
> View attachment 3241023
> View attachment 3241024
> 
> Sorry once again for overload of pics [emoji51]




Wow!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## JRTgal

eternallove4bag said:


> Surprise surprise! Quite a few of my shawls do match my new etain B[emoji173]&#65039;... Saved me some money :sweat: [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241018
> View attachment 3241019
> View attachment 3241020
> View attachment 3241021
> View attachment 3241022
> View attachment 3241023
> View attachment 3241024
> 
> Sorry once again for overload of pics [emoji51]


Don't apologize for a pic 'overload'!!  No such thing..the more, the merrier.  Great pairings!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> congrats dear for your new acquisition!!
> 
> love all the matches!!!



Thank you my dear sissy milano [emoji8][emoji8] 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much dear Pockebook Pup 



JRTgal said:


> Don't apologize for a pic 'overload'!!  No such thing..the more, the merrier.  Great pairings!




Thank you dear JRTgal [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you are way too kind!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Surprise surprise! Quite a few of my shawls do match my new etain B[emoji173]&#65039;... Saved me some money :sweat: [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241018
> View attachment 3241019
> View attachment 3241020
> View attachment 3241021
> View attachment 3241022
> View attachment 3241023
> View attachment 3241024
> 
> Sorry once again for overload of pics [emoji51]




No surprises![emoji106][emoji94][emoji324]
Your enabled friend knows you choose in the best of taste!
You could have your own style book! Seriously!
(Good thing I know to know)[emoji7][emoji178]
Have a good time wearing everything.  You deserve it[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## sweetpea33

Not sure if this is a good match, but here's my first Hermes CGSM (Collection Imperiales) and first Hermes bag (RC Halzan).


----------



## eternallove4bag

sweetpea33 said:


> Not sure if this is a good match, but here's my first Hermes CGSM (Collection Imperiales) and first Hermes bag (RC Halzan).




First of all many many congrats on your first H bag AND first CSGM!!! The two of them together look TERRIFIC! You made amazing choices! CI is an amazing design and I am so happy to be cousins with you on this. I have another CW [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> No surprises![emoji106][emoji94][emoji324]
> Your enabled friend knows you choose in the best of taste!
> You could have your own style book! Seriously!
> (Good thing I know to know)[emoji7][emoji178]
> Have a good time wearing everything.  You deserve it[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




My darling sweet friend! You definitely boost my self confidence and I swear I walk a little taller with pride! Thank you so much! It means a lot to me and I truly appreciate YOU[emoji8][emoji173]&#65039; :HUGS:


----------



## SugarMama

eternallove4bag said:


> Surprise surprise! Quite a few of my shawls do match my new etain B[emoji173]&#65039;... Saved me some money :sweat: [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241018
> View attachment 3241019
> View attachment 3241020
> View attachment 3241021
> View attachment 3241022
> View attachment 3241023
> View attachment 3241024
> 
> Sorry once again for overload of pics [emoji51]



So so lovely! Great eye candy!


----------



## SugarMama

sweetpea33 said:


> Not sure if this is a good match, but here's my first Hermes CGSM (Collection Imperiales) and first Hermes bag (RC Halzan).



Perfection!


----------



## tannfran

sweetpea33 said:


> Not sure if this is a good match, but here's my first Hermes CGSM (Collection Imperiales) and first Hermes bag (RC Halzan).




Fabulous together.  Excellent first choices...you're off to a great start.  Enjoy!


----------



## JRTgal

sweetpea33 said:


> Not sure if this is a good match, but here's my first Hermes CGSM (Collection Imperiales) and first Hermes bag (RC Halzan).


Wonderful!  Hope you love your Halzan..it's a great bag. 

PS please post your Halzan on the Hooray for the Halzan thread!!  I'm sure the other Halzan fans would love to see it.


----------



## Maedi

eternallove4bag said:


> Surprise surprise! Quite a few of my shawls do match my new etain B[emoji173]&#65039;... Saved me some money :sweat: [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241018
> View attachment 3241019
> View attachment 3241020
> View attachment 3241021
> View attachment 3241022
> View attachment 3241023
> View attachment 3241024
> 
> Sorry once again for overload of pics [emoji51]



What inspiring combinations. Etain is a fab color.


----------



## Jadeite

sweetpea33 said:


> Not sure if this is a good match, but here's my first Hermes CGSM (Collection Imperiales) and first Hermes bag (RC Halzan).




A nice one. The halzan is rouge casaque? Looks almost sanguine on my screen.


----------



## eternallove4bag

SugarMama said:


> So so lovely! Great eye candy!



Thank you so much SugarMama [emoji173]&#65039;



Maedi said:


> What inspiring combinations. Etain is a fab color.




Thank you my dear Maedi  I am absolutely in love with etain[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Surprise surprise! Quite a few of my shawls do match my new etain B[emoji173]&#65039;... Saved me some money :sweat: [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241018
> View attachment 3241019
> View attachment 3241020
> View attachment 3241021
> View attachment 3241022
> View attachment 3241023
> View attachment 3241024
> 
> Sorry once again for overload of pics [emoji51]


OMG my friend! You are really good in matching all these, H should hire you to merchandise their products&#128521;&#128521; congrats again!


----------



## atomic110

sweetpea33 said:


> Not sure if this is a good match, but here's my first Hermes CGSM (Collection Imperiales) and first Hermes bag (RC Halzan).


It match very  well! RC Halzan is beautiful&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> OMG my friend! You are really good in matching all these, H should hire you to merchandise their products[emoji6][emoji6] congrats again!




Thank you so much my friend [emoji8][emoji8]You are a total sweetheart! I am so willing to work for H if they give me free stuff and deep deep deep discounts [emoji3][emoji3] but alas... They have much better talent working for them [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Surprise surprise! Quite a few of my shawls do match my new etain B[emoji173]&#65039;... Saved me some money :sweat: [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241018
> View attachment 3241019
> View attachment 3241020
> View attachment 3241021
> View attachment 3241022
> View attachment 3241023
> View attachment 3241024
> 
> Sorry once again for overload of pics [emoji51]




My second wow to you today dearest eternal. Great CGSM collection to go with your HG etain B. Gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> My second wow to you today dearest eternal. Great CGSM collection to go with your HG etain B. Gorgeous!




Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8] she truly is my HG[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; can't believe she is mine[emoji4]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Surprise surprise! Quite a few of my shawls do match my new etain B[emoji173]&#65039;... Saved me some money :sweat: [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241018
> View attachment 3241019
> View attachment 3241020
> View attachment 3241021
> View attachment 3241022
> View attachment 3241023
> View attachment 3241024
> 
> Sorry once again for overload of pics [emoji51]



Wow! This bag changes color with different lights and clothes!!!! Omg, it's like having several bags.  I love it my friend!  I love the shawls too!


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Surprise surprise! Quite a few of my shawls do match my new etain B[emoji173]&#65039;... Saved me some money
> Sorry once again for overload of pics [emoji51]



etain is a great neutral and fabulous to go with all the colourful and neutral H shawls ..congrats again!


----------



## sissy milano

SaP cw 18 and Casaque B.


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 18 and Casaque B.



*sissy*, what a beautiful picture. fabulous!


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> *sissy*, what a beautiful picture. fabulous!



thank you dear *chincac*, I'm waiting to see some fabulous sweets and swift  matches from you here


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> Having so much fun with some new pieces....of course just about everything goes with etoupe...
> 
> View attachment 3236547
> 
> 
> (BTW, if anyone worries about mixing metals....I've got all three here!)



Yes! Everything goes with etoupe LOVE IT  too and you have such a fun match here *BBC!*



Sammy Royal said:


> GT Picotin and Caducee Rock (from men's department AW2015) I feel that the Twilly is a bit too much in this pic. Here we go nevertheless:
> 
> View attachment 3235988



You look fab Sammy Royal


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 18 and Casaque B.



Scrolling through and loving all the matches!

This one is really a perfect match *sissy milano!*


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Scrolling through and loving all the matches!
> 
> This one is really a perfect match *sissy milano!*



thank you dear *GNIPPOHS*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Wow! This bag changes color with different lights and clothes!!!! Omg, it's like having several bags.  I love it my friend!  I love the shawls too!



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so in love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



chincac said:


> etain is a great neutral and fabulous to go with all the colourful and neutral H shawls ..congrats again!




Thank you so much dear chincac! I am loving how easy it is to match with everything [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 18 and Casaque B.




:sigh: you have the best shawls AND H bags my dear sissy milano [emoji7][emoji7]... Love this gorgeous CW of Sieste and how beautifully it goes with your amazing B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 18 and Casaque B.



Absolutely perfect!!!!!!!!! Wow, can't take my eyes from these beauties... 



GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Everything goes with etoupe LOVE IT  too and you have such a fun match here *BBC!*
> 
> You look fab Sammy Royal



Thank you soo much, dear *GNIPPOHS*!!


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear *chincac*, I'm waiting to see some fabulous sweets and swift  matches from you here



haha...yes i think i have enough pink shawls and moussies to match rose sakura...


----------



## OrangeAddiction

sweetpea33 said:


> Not sure if this is a good match, but here's my first Hermes CGSM (Collection Imperiales) and first Hermes bag (RC Halzan).



Beautiful!!!  Both the bag and the shawl are lovely and a perfect match!  Nice job on your first purchases.  Welcome to the club!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 18 and Casaque B.




Aaaah....PERFECTION!



GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Everything goes with etoupe LOVE IT  too and you have such a fun match here *BBC!*




Thanks, GNIPPOHS!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Surprise surprise! Quite a few of my shawls do match my new etain B[emoji173]&#65039;... Saved me some money :sweat: [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241018
> View attachment 3241019
> View attachment 3241020
> View attachment 3241021
> View attachment 3241022
> View attachment 3241023
> View attachment 3241024
> 
> Sorry once again for overload of pics [emoji51]




Never apologize!  These are all stunning and perfect matches in so many different ways.  What a perfect B for all of your shawls!  I love them all...and know you will look spectacular is every combo.  Now how to decide what to wear everyday!?!?


----------



## LaenaLovely

JRTgal said:


> Just arrived!  My new-to-me Trim I 35 PHW in blue jean shown with Grand Fonds and Soleil de Soie.  So thrilled with every single thing about this bag!




Love these both!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here I go again with the Colvert and gris tourtourelle. A new barrier broken down. I bought the cashmere oays des oiseaux et fleurs vert Blanc turquoise. I already have it in silk. Here it is with two of my Kelly's.  Yikes! [emoji15] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236171
> View attachment 3236172




Double your pleasure double your fun!  This looks wonderful...so pretty how each K brings out different elements of the csgm!  Congrats...great acquisition!


----------



## LaenaLovely

chincac said:


> etain is a great neutral and fabulous to go with all the colourful and neutral H shawls ..congrats again!




Wow!  These are made for each other!


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> :sigh: you have the best shawls AND H bags my dear sissy milano [emoji7][emoji7]... Love this gorgeous CW of Sieste and how beautifully it goes with your amazing B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Sammy Royal said:


> Absolutely perfect!!!!!!!!! Wow, can't take my eyes from these beauties...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you soo much, dear *GNIPPOHS*!!





BBC said:


> Aaaah....PERFECTION!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, GNIPPOHS!



thank you very much ladies.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Double your pleasure double your fun!  This looks wonderful...so pretty how each K brings out different elements of the csgm!  Congrats...great acquisition!




Thank you. I couldn't pass it up. It was too perfect for me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 18 and Casaque B.



*sissy*, my friend, outstanding pic ~ you coordinated these so beautifully!


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *sissy*, my friend, outstanding pic ~ you coordinated these so beautifully!



thank you very much my friend


----------



## Jadeite

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 18 and Casaque B.




Oh sissy, I wouldn't be able to carry off a bag like that. But your pairing makes it look so easy.


----------



## perfumegirl01

Jadeite said:


> Oh sissy, I wouldn't be able to carry off a bag like that. But your pairing makes it look so easy.




Same thoughts.  Sissy I would love to see an action shot of this bag shawl combo.  I can only imagine how fabulous the rest of your wardrobe must be if your accessories are already to die for!


----------



## sissy milano

Jadeite said:


> Oh sissy, I wouldn't be able to carry off a bag like that. But your pairing makes it look so easy.





perfumegirl01 said:


> Same thoughts.  Sissy I would love to see an action shot of this bag shawl combo.  I can only imagine how fabulous the rest of your wardrobe must be if your accessories are already to die for!




thank you ladies, all the rest, with a match like that, I keep it very simple and less dressed as possible, a light, simple in line, cachemire dress and 5050 dark grey suede boots. All the attention on accessories, or it is too much IMHO.


----------



## sissy milano

my very late love with tyger tyger... with K amazone rocabar


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> my very late love with tyger tyger... with K amazone rocabar




Gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Never apologize!  These are all stunning and perfect matches in so many different ways.  What a perfect B for all of your shawls!  I love them all...and know you will look spectacular is every combo.  Now how to decide what to wear everyday!?!?




Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8] good question! I have no idea [emoji3][emoji3]... But I know I am now obsessed with my B[emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> my very late love with tyger tyger... with K amazone rocabar




:died: STUNNING!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gorgeous!





eternallove4bag said:


> :died: STUNNING!![emoji7][emoji7]




thank you


----------



## Serva1

sissy milano said:


> my very late love with tyger tyger... with K amazone rocabar




Another great combo Sissy!!Always love your perfect pairings [emoji170]


----------



## JRTgal

LaenaLovely said:


> Love these both!


 Thank you, dear LL!


----------



## sissy milano

Serva1 said:


> Another great combo Sissy!!Always love your perfect pairings [emoji170]



thank you dear


----------



## OrangeAddiction

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 18 and Casaque B.



Well, we are twins on the lovely shawl....but, regretfully, not on the lovely bag.  My shawl arrived last Saturday and before I could arrange it for a photo, my little boy decided to own it.....so dog and no bag!  Sorry it's sideways.....


----------



## EmileH

OrangeAddiction said:


> Well, we are twins on the lovely shawl....but, regretfully, not on the lovely bag.  My shawl arrived last Saturday and before I could arrange it for a photo, my little boy decided to own it.....so dog and no bag!  Sorry it's sideways.....




Awwwwww! So cute!


----------



## eternallove4bag

OrangeAddiction said:


> Well, we are twins on the lovely shawl....but, regretfully, not on the lovely bag.  My shawl arrived last Saturday and before I could arrange it for a photo, my little boy decided to own it.....so dog and no bag!  Sorry it's sideways.....




What a lovely shawl and what an amazingly cute dog! Love it [emoji3][emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sissy milano

OrangeAddiction said:


> Well, we are twins on the lovely shawl....but, regretfully, not on the lovely bag.  My shawl arrived last Saturday and before I could arrange it for a photo, my little boy decided to own it.....so dog and no bag!  Sorry it's sideways.....



simply adorable my twin!!


----------



## EmileH

My latest find. L'arbre de vie and Gris tourtourelle.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My latest find. L'arbre de vie and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3245424




Can't ever get enough of Arbre or your gorgeous GT my dear Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Another winner!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My latest find. L'arbre de vie and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3245424




Omg love love!!!
This is sooooo perfect. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this is basically the way I've been dressing for the last few years before pink re-entered my life. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## meridian

I was wearing this Della Cavalleria shawl when I walked into the boutique asking for an Evie tpm. The SA pulled this out and we both knew it was fated, the bag had to come home with me [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My latest find. L'arbre de vie and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3245424



OMG....just beautiful....a lovely scarf and a perfect match with your beautiful bag.  There is nothing like the classic colors.  Super pairing.  Envy on this end...


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Awwwwww! So cute!


. He's a sweetie,  thanks for note!



eternallove4bag said:


> What a lovely shawl and what an amazingly cute dog! Love it [emoji3][emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


. Thanks for your sweet note...he's a little personality!



sissy milano said:


> simply adorable my twin!!


. At least on the scarf....will never attain a handbag collection like yours but can dream, Miss Sissy!

I always enjoy each of your posts and pictures!  Best to all!


----------



## MYH

A few pics I have in my archives. Thought I would share.


----------



## MYH

I can't remember if I ever posted these. Sorry if I did.


----------



## TankerToad

A little something new...


----------



## thyme

MYH said:


> A few pics I have in my archives. Thought I would share.



lovely pairings...



meridian said:


> I was wearing this Della Cavalleria shawl when I walked into the boutique asking for an Evie tpm. The SA pulled this out and we both knew it was fated, the bag had to come home with me



perfect match....we are evie twins!


----------



## EmileH

I love all of the pairings. 

Wow MYH! 

Thank everyone for their sweet compliments too.


----------



## atomic110

OrangeAddiction said:


> Well, we are twins on the lovely shawl....but, regretfully, not on the lovely bag.  My shawl arrived last Saturday and before I could arrange it for a photo, my little boy decided to own it.....so dog and no bag!  Sorry it's sideways.....


This is  so sweet! He is such a cute model!


----------



## atomic110

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My latest find. L'arbre de vie and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3245424


Elegant to the top !


----------



## atomic110

meridian said:


> I was wearing this Della Cavalleria shawl when I walked into the boutique asking for an Evie tpm. The SA pulled this out and we both knew it was fated, the bag had to come home with me [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245639


Prefect match! The strap is so  beautiful and special


----------



## atomic110

MYH said:


> A few pics I have in my archives. Thought I would share.
> View attachment 3245716
> 
> View attachment 3245715
> 
> View attachment 3245713
> 
> View attachment 3245714





MYH said:


> I can't remember if I ever posted these. Sorry if I did.
> View attachment 3245742
> 
> View attachment 3245744





TankerToad said:


> A little something new...


All pictures are beautifully shot


----------



## sissy milano

so many beautiful pics!!!


----------



## sissy milano

SaP cw 19 with soleil


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> A few pics I have in my archives. Thought I would share.
> View attachment 3245716
> 
> View attachment 3245715
> 
> View attachment 3245713
> 
> View attachment 3245714







MYH said:


> I can't remember if I ever posted these. Sorry if I did.
> View attachment 3245742
> 
> View attachment 3245744




Omg!! Best H bags and Best H scarves!!! Love your beautiful vibrant collection dear MYH! You know what a huge fan I am of your style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 19 with soleil




:faint faint faint: good god!!! This yellow is TDF and paired with the Sieste it's one of those breathtaking moments... All u can see is PERFECTION [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## eternallove4bag

TankerToad said:


> A little something new...




That pink is sooooo PRETTY[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]... Love the pairing TankerToad!


----------



## MYH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! Best H bags and Best H scarves!!! Love your beautiful vibrant collection dear MYH! You know what a huge fan I am of your style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


You are too sweet! Thanks for the huge compliment. I luv your style too!


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> :faint faint faint: good god!!! This yellow is TDF and paired with the Sieste it's one of those breathtaking moments... All u can see is PERFECTION [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



thank you my dear *eternallove4bag*, you are always very sweet.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> You are too sweet! Thanks for the huge compliment. I luv your style too!




[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## sissy milano

OrangeAddiction said:


> . He's a sweetie,  thanks for note!
> 
> . Thanks for your sweet note...he's a little personality!
> 
> . At least on the scarf....will never attain a handbag collection like yours but can dream, Miss Sissy!
> 
> I always enjoy each of your posts and pictures!  Best to all!



thank you dear *OrangeAddiction*


----------



## OrangeAddiction

MYH said:


> A few pics I have in my archives. Thought I would share.
> View attachment 3245716
> 
> View attachment 3245715
> 
> View attachment 3245713
> 
> View attachment 3245714



OMG....absolutely love your thoughtful pairings in this and your other post....just stunning.  And I might add that I love your Alhambra mixed in.....especially your beautiful necklace....Wow and more wow!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

TankerToad said:


> A little something new...



My goodness....what a lovely start on spring....that gorgeous bag and 140 silk...too fabulous!  Just a stunner combination.  I know you'll enjoy taking them out for a stroll!  Perhaps a mod shot when they come out of their bags and do the town?


----------



## OrangeAddiction

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 19 with soleil



OMG....too much "lovely" to take in all at once....I need to get off this thread and get back to work!  

We will likely be twins on the shawl....just waiting for my SA to return from a few days off and then it's decision time for the next little treasure....and it may be this one!  You've made it hard to resist.  Now I just need those lovely leather accessories....hummmmm


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 19 with soleil


 
wow...this is soleil heaven..


----------



## Kat.Lee

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 19 with soleil




Speechless. Perfection.


----------



## Kat.Lee

TankerToad said:


> A little something new...




Lovely pairing. Sweet and beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MYH said:


> A few pics I have in my archives. Thought I would share.
> View attachment 3245716
> 
> View attachment 3245715
> 
> View attachment 3245713
> 
> View attachment 3245714







MYH said:


> I can't remember if I ever posted these. Sorry if I did.
> View attachment 3245742
> 
> View attachment 3245744




Love all of them. Amazing collection!


----------



## Kat.Lee

meridian said:


> I was wearing this Della Cavalleria shawl when I walked into the boutique asking for an Evie tpm. The SA pulled this out and we both knew it was fated, the bag had to come home with me [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245639




Perfect pairing. Perfect decision.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My latest find. L'arbre de vie and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3245424




Love this match Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## Kat.Lee

OrangeAddiction said:


> Well, we are twins on the lovely shawl....but, regretfully, not on the lovely bag.  My shawl arrived last Saturday and before I could arrange it for a photo, my little boy decided to own it.....so dog and no bag!  Sorry it's sideways.....




Strikingly fabulous. Adorable dog.


----------



## Kat.Lee

sissy milano said:


> my very late love with tyger tyger... with K amazone rocabar




Perfection again.


----------



## atomic110

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 19 with soleil


So sunny and Happy! this shot put a  smile on my face! I can't imagine how yellow can be so chic and beautiful at  the same time! I guess only H and you can make it happen&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## ChaneLisette

TankerToad said:


> A little something new...



So pretty!


----------



## sissy milano

OrangeAddiction said:


> OMG....too much "lovely" to take in all at once....I need to get off this thread and get back to work!
> 
> We will likely be twins on the shawl....just waiting for my SA to return from a few days off and then it's decision time for the next little treasure....and it may be this one!  You've made it hard to resist.  Now I just need those lovely leather accessories....hummmmm



the shawl is truly stunning, beautiful combine of colors that gives a lot of light 
do not miss it




chincac said:


> wow...this is soleil heaven..



thank you *chincac*



Kat.Lee said:


> Speechless. Perfection.



thanks dear



atomic110 said:


> So sunny and Happy! this shot put a  smile on my face! I can't imagine how yellow can be so chic and beautiful at  the same time! I guess only H and you can make it happen&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;



awwww thank you very much for the kind compliments!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> A little something new...




Dear TT, I am starting to think that we have some sort of psychic color connection!!! [emoji177][emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> I can't remember if I ever posted these. Sorry if I did.
> View attachment 3245742
> 
> View attachment 3245744




FABULOUS FABULOUS!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 19 with soleil




Beautiful, sissy Milano!!!


----------



## sissy milano

BBC said:


> Beautiful, sissy Milano!!!



thank you dear *BBC*


----------



## Cordeliere

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 19 with soleil


Love your soleil collection.  Having a set of match items seems so put together to me.


----------



## Cordeliere

TankerToad said:


> A little something new...


What is the color name of your beautiful bag?


----------



## sissy milano

Cordeliere said:


> Love your soleil collection.  Having a set of match items seems so put together to me.



thank you


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> A little something new...



Gorgeous!


----------



## Beads123

Playing with my new gold Halzan today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







And Kelly pochette...





Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Beads123 said:


> Playing with my new gold Halzan today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250079
> View attachment 3250080
> View attachment 3250081
> View attachment 3250082
> 
> 
> And Kelly pochette...
> 
> View attachment 3250084
> View attachment 3250085
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Both of your bags are perfection!  You've selected beautiful shawls/scarves to accent your pieces and they are perfect matches.  Hermes designs and colors allow so many lovely pairing and you have them pictured here!  Very nice!


----------



## Beads123

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 19 with soleil




Stunning collection with beautiful matching scarf. [emoji7]


----------



## Beads123

OrangeAddiction said:


> Both of your bags are perfection!  You've selected beautiful shawls/scarves to accent your pieces and they are perfect matches.  Hermes designs and colors allow so many lovely pairing and you have them pictured here!  Very nice!




Thank you orangeaddiction. It's fun finding out what goes with what. 
Love your id. Describes me pretty well too. [emoji3]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Beads123 said:


> Playing with my new gold Halzan today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250079
> View attachment 3250080
> View attachment 3250081
> View attachment 3250082
> 
> 
> And Kelly pochette...
> 
> View attachment 3250084
> View attachment 3250085
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


So fab!


----------



## lanit

Beads123 said:


> Playing with my new gold Halzan today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250079
> View attachment 3250080
> View attachment 3250081
> View attachment 3250082
> 
> 
> And Kelly pochette...
> 
> View attachment 3250084
> View attachment 3250085
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Gorgeous combinations! Love the Halzan and your KP is delightful! What is the color please. So fresh!
Congrats!


----------



## Beads123

LOUKPEACH said:


> So fab!




Thank you.


----------



## Beads123

lanit said:


> Gorgeous combinations! Love the Halzan and your KP is delightful! What is the color please. So fresh!
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you. Love at first sight on KP. The colour is very subtle and easy to wear. Jaune poussin.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Beads123 said:


> Playing with my new gold Halzan today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250079
> View attachment 3250080
> View attachment 3250081
> View attachment 3250082
> 
> 
> And Kelly pochette...
> 
> View attachment 3250084
> View attachment 3250085
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Gorgeous combinations! Thank you for some great eye candy my dear [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SugarMama

Hello Mr. Turtle.  Under the waves mousseline in cw9 and tpm Evelyne in turquoise.  The color of this mousseline is so hard to capture on camera.  It's way more vibrant IRL.


----------



## eternallove4bag

SugarMama said:


> Hello Mr. Turtle.  Under the waves mousseline in cw9 and tpm Evelyne in turquoise.  The color of this mousseline is so hard to capture on camera.  It's way more vibrant IRL.




So dainty and pretty! Perfect match indeed [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hopiko

SugarMama said:


> Hello Mr. Turtle.  Under the waves mousseline in cw9 and tpm Evelyne in turquoise.  The color of this mousseline is so hard to capture on camera.  It's way more vibrant IRL.



I love it!  So hard to capture the colors in the moussie but I know first hand that it is gorgeous!  I love it with you tpm evie and rodeo!


----------



## Dluvch

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 19 with soleil



WOW!!!!


----------



## SugarMama

eternallove4bag said:


> So dainty and pretty! Perfect match indeed [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank sweetie!



hopiko said:


> I love it!  So hard to capture the colors in the moussie but I know first hand that it is gorgeous!  I love it with you tpm evie and rodeo!



Thank you moussie twin!  Can't wait to see the other cws!


----------



## sissy milano

Beads123 said:


> Playing with my new gold Halzan today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250079
> View attachment 3250080
> View attachment 3250081
> View attachment 3250082
> 
> 
> And Kelly pochette...
> 
> View attachment 3250084
> View attachment 3250085
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



thanks for this beautiful pics!!


----------



## sissy milano

Beads123 said:


> Stunning collection with beautiful matching scarf. [emoji7]





Dira919 said:


> WOW!!!!





thank you ladies


----------



## sissy milano

SugarMama said:


> Hello Mr. Turtle.  Under the waves mousseline in cw9 and tpm Evelyne in turquoise.  The color of this mousseline is so hard to capture on camera.  It's way more vibrant IRL.



so soft and stunning!


----------



## Sammy Royal

SugarMama said:


> Hello Mr. Turtle.  Under the waves mousseline in cw9 and tpm Evelyne in turquoise.  The color of this mousseline is so hard to capture on camera.  It's way more vibrant IRL.



Oh, how wonderful!! Another beautiful pic of my fav mousse!!!  Just soo perfect with your Evie and little "seahorse"!!  Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## thyme

SugarMama said:


> Hello Mr. Turtle.  Under the waves mousseline in cw9 and tpm Evelyne in turquoise.  The color of this mousseline is so hard to capture on camera.  It's way more vibrant IRL.



this pairing really feels like the sea....lovely indeed!


----------



## Jadeite

SugarMama said:


> Hello Mr. Turtle.  Under the waves mousseline in cw9 and tpm Evelyne in turquoise.  The color of this mousseline is so hard to capture on camera.  It's way more vibrant IRL.




This is so cute and playful.


----------



## Jadeite

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 19 with soleil




I just became wide awake from this pic! 
So sunny


----------



## sissy milano

Jadeite said:


> I just became wide awake from this pic!
> So sunny



thank you dear *Jadeite*


----------



## SugarMama

sissy milano said:


> so soft and stunning!





Sammy Royal said:


> Oh, how wonderful!! Another beautiful pic of my fav mousse!!!  Just soo perfect with your Evie and little "seahorse"!!  Thanks so much for sharing!!





chincac said:


> this pairing really feels like the sea....lovely indeed!





Jadeite said:


> This is so cute and playful.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Beads123

sissy milano said:


> thanks for this beautiful pics!!




Thank you&#128578;


----------



## Beads123

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous combinations! Thank you for some great eye candy my dear [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you eternallove4bag. &#128578;


----------



## Beads123

SugarMama said:


> Hello Mr. Turtle.  Under the waves mousseline in cw9 and tpm Evelyne in turquoise.  The color of this mousseline is so hard to capture on camera.  It's way more vibrant IRL.




Lovely combinations. Cute little Evie too. [emoji3]


----------



## lanit

It is pink horses nudging the Massai Cut today.:blossom:


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> It is pink horses nudging the Massai Cut today.:blossom:




Match made in heaven my dear lanit [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lanit

eternallove4bag said:


> Match made in heaven my dear lanit [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you sweets. You are the BEST H cheerleader!:buttercup:


----------



## OrangeAddiction

lanit said:


> It is pink horses nudging the Massai Cut today.:blossom:



OMG....you ladies in this thread are killing me!  Such lovely pairings....and the beautiful bags...I need to step things up a bit and find a good place to take some photos so I can join in the fun!

Best to you and all who post here.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Beads123 said:


> Playing with my new gold Halzan today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250079
> View attachment 3250080
> View attachment 3250081
> View attachment 3250082
> 
> 
> And Kelly pochette...
> 
> View attachment 3250084
> View attachment 3250085
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Love love the Halzan in particular.  Debating between gold and blue nuit...now leaning to gold!


----------



## LaenaLovely

sissy milano said:


> SaP cw 19 with soleil




Sissy, you never disappoint!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Beads123

LaenaLovely said:


> Love love the Halzan in particular.  Debating between gold and blue nuit...now leaning to gold!




Thank you. I think blue nuit would be lovely too. This was my enabling picture for the gold though.


----------



## Beads123

Lanit. Beautiful matching. Like this a lot. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

My new Lettres shawl and my GP[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## OrangeAddiction

eternallove4bag said:


> My new Lettres shawl and my GP[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254229



This is lovely.  We haven't seen too many shots of the Lettres shawl so thank you for posting this one.  A mod shot, please!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

eternallove4bag said:


> My new Lettres shawl and my GP[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254229


Great shot


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you so much dear OrangeAddiction and LOUKPEACH [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... I am wearing it today [emoji173]&#65039;







OrangeAddiction said:


> This is lovely.  We haven't seen too many shots of the Lettres shawl so thank you for posting this one.  A mod shot, please!







LOUKPEACH said:


> Great shot


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> Hello Mr. Turtle.  Under the waves mousseline in cw9 and tpm Evelyne in turquoise.  The color of this mousseline is so hard to capture on camera.  It's way more vibrant IRL.



This is such a sweet pic!!! 
I forget that in the pics the turtle looks small but on the mousse he is HUGE and I LOVE HIM!!!!!!! 
Can't wait to be twins with you on this (as we are on virtually everything else hahahahaha) 

I meant to ask you, how are you enjoying your SO??????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> My new Lettres shawl and my GP[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254229



Fabulous daring!!! Stunning combo.... What color is your GP???
I still can't get over that pic you posted yesterday of the bouggie KD and shawl....


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Fabulous daring!!! Stunning combo.... What color is your GP???
> I still can't get over that pic you posted yesterday of the bouggie KD and shawl....




Thank you so much dear IF [emoji8][emoji8]... My GP is rouge duchess [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> My new Lettres shawl and my GP[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254229





eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear OrangeAddiction and LOUKPEACH [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... I am wearing it today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3254802
> View attachment 3254803


Beautiful score and you matched it very well with GP, KD&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## OrangeAddiction

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear OrangeAddiction and LOUKPEACH [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... I am wearing it today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3254802
> View attachment 3254803



Wow...just saw your post in the shawl thread.....these pictures show off the shawl very nicely.  It's a beautiful design....one I hadn't seen until a week or so ago.....will have to see if my SA is getting any!  You've persuaded me on this one......


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Beautiful score and you matched it very well with GP, KD[emoji4][emoji4]



Thank you my darling sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8]



OrangeAddiction said:


> Wow...just saw your post in the shawl thread.....these pictures show off the shawl very nicely.  It's a beautiful design....one I hadn't seen until a week or so ago.....will have to see if my SA is getting any!  You've persuaded me on this one......




Thank you so much dear OrangeAddiction [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I had really passed on this design till I saw this CW on the US website. I was looking for a red shawl and this fit the bill perfectly so my SA got this in for me and I just loved it! Hoping we become twins on this


----------



## SugarMama

eternallove4bag said:


> My new Lettres shawl and my GP[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254229



Super duper match!



Israeli_Flava said:


> This is such a sweet pic!!!
> I forget that in the pics the turtle looks small but on the mousse he is HUGE and I LOVE HIM!!!!!!!
> Can't wait to be twins with you on this (as we are on virtually everything else hahahahaha)
> 
> I meant to ask you, how are you enjoying your SO??????



Lol!  This cw is going to look amazing on you!  

I LOVE my SO!!!!  I was afraid that plomb was going to be too close to black but surprisely it looks very graphite to me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

SugarMama said:


> Super duper match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  This cw is going to look amazing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE my SO!!!!  I was afraid that plomb was going to be too close to black but surprisely it looks very graphite to me.




Thank you my dear SugarMama[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> My new Lettres shawl and my GP[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254229



wow so much character! I really love lettres and in red is super!
congrats dear!


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear OrangeAddiction and LOUKPEACH [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... I am wearing it today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3254802
> View attachment 3254803



STUNNING you!


----------



## sissy milano

LaenaLovely said:


> Sissy, you never disappoint!  Gorgeous!



thank you dear *LaenaLovely* for the kind words


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SugarMama said:


> Hello Mr. Turtle.  Under the waves mousseline in cw9 and tpm Evelyne in turquoise.  The color of this mousseline is so hard to capture on camera.  It's way more vibrant IRL.





lanit said:


> It is pink horses nudging the Massai Cut today.:blossom:



These two pics are wonderful combinations, *SugarMama* and* lanit*.

Totally gorgeous and match perfectly!


----------



## eliwon

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear OrangeAddiction and LOUKPEACH [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... I am wearing it today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3254802
> View attachment 3254803


 
Oooh, this is so beautiful - it looks so full and luxurious worn like that! Thank you for modelling it -   I have been eyeing the CW with the white/cream background, because sadly I don't look good in red! Is this a true red or is it leaning towards a more orangey shade, would you say ?


----------



## SugarMama

VigeeLeBrun said:


> These two pics are wonderful combinations, *SugarMama* and* lanit*.
> 
> Totally gorgeous and match perfectly!



Thank you Vigee.  Nice to see you back here again.  You've been missed!


----------



## eternallove4bag

eliwon said:


> Oooh, this is so beautiful - it looks so full and luxurious worn like that! Thank you for modelling it -   I have been eyeing the CW with the white/cream background, because sadly I don't look good in red! Is this a true red or is it leaning towards a more orangey shade, would you say ?



Thank you dear eliwon[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... It's not a true red but more like a deep rust with slight hints of orange. I hope you get to try it. I was looking for a red shawl which wouldn't be overwhelming and when I found this online I liked the combination of vanilla with red. Truly beautiful and a chameleon color IRL[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



sissy milano said:


> wow so much character! I really love lettres and in red is super!
> 
> congrats dear!







sissy milano said:


> STUNNING you!




Thank you so much my dear sissy milano[emoji8][emoji8]... I have fallen totally in love with this design! Can't believe it took me this long to do so!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SugarMama said:


> Thank you Vigee.  Nice to see you back here again.  You've been missed!



Awww, shucks, *SugarMama*, thanks! I am going to have to step up to the plate and take some new pics. 

Every contribution on this thread is truly inspirational!


----------



## scholastican

MYH said:


> A few pics I have in my archives. Thought I would share.
> View attachment 3245716
> 
> View attachment 3245715
> 
> View attachment 3245713
> 
> View attachment 3245714




All lovely...but the leather(?) feathers adorning your bags got me going [emoji7]!!!


----------



## scholastican

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My latest find. L'arbre de vie and Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3245424




Be still, my heart! Beyond beautiful!


----------



## Jadeite

lanit said:


> It is pink horses nudging the Massai Cut today.:blossom:




Hello! Nice. I almost forgot about Maasai cuts don't see them much these days.


----------



## Sammy Royal

Evie Bleu St. Cyr with Twilly Oiseaux cw 04 and Gavroche Belles du Mexique cw 13 (and silk orange Fourbi inside which you can not see too well in this pic, though - you just have to believe me... ). 


Thank you for letting me share:


----------



## Sammy Royal

Lizard Sac Eugenie with my new to me and beloved Les Amazones  (Thank you again sooo much, my dear *JRTgal*!!!


----------



## JRTgal

Sammy Royal said:


> Lizard Sac Eugenie with my new to me and beloved Les Amazones  (Thank you again sooo much, my dear *JRTgal*!!!




There aren't enough love emojis in the world to express how beautiful this is.  I'm so happy for you, my lovely friend!

PS  Your bedecked Evelyne is wonderful as well!


----------



## Jadeite

Sammy Royal said:


> Evie Bleu St. Cyr with Twilly Oiseaux cw 04 and Gavroche Belles du Mexique cw 13 (and silk orange Fourbi inside which you can not see too well in this pic, though - you just have to believe me... ).
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share:




Soooooo cute! Almost like playful royalty.


----------



## Jadeite

Sammy Royal said:


> Lizard Sac Eugenie with my new to me and beloved Les Amazones  (Thank you again sooo much, my dear *JRTgal*!!!




My eyes are shining on your lizzie bag I cannot see anything else. Tell me about this beautiful vintage!


----------



## EmileH

Sammy Royal said:


> Lizard Sac Eugenie with my new to me and beloved Les Amazones  (Thank you again sooo much, my dear *JRTgal*!!!




Beautiful combinations Sammy!


----------



## Croisette7

Sammy Royal said:


> Lizard Sac Eugenie with my new to me and beloved Les Amazones  (Thank you again sooo much, my dear *JRTgal*!!!


*Sammy*, I your lizzie clutch!!!


----------



## carlinha

[emoji177][emoji254][emoji227] Under the waves moussie CW01 and Rose Confetti Jige PM 
(Rose dragee and Lagon clic clacs) [emoji227][emoji254][emoji177]


----------



## eternallove4bag

carlinha said:


> [emoji177][emoji254][emoji227] Under the waves moussie CW01 and Rose Confetti Jige PM
> (Rose dragee and Lagon clic clacs) [emoji227][emoji254][emoji177]



Wow!!! What a beautiful pairing carlinha[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love this delicate CW of UTW and goes so beautifully with your Jige [emoji7][emoji7]



Sammy Royal said:


> Lizard Sac Eugenie with my new to me and beloved Les Amazones  (Thank you again sooo much, my dear *JRTgal*!!!







Sammy Royal said:


> Evie Bleu St. Cyr with Twilly Oiseaux cw 04 and Gavroche Belles du Mexique cw 13 (and silk orange Fourbi inside which you can not see too well in this pic, though - you just have to believe me... ).
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share:




Omg!!! You are killing it Sammy Royal with your brilliant pairings [emoji7][emoji7] both are such amazing combinations[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## scarf1

carlinha said:


> [emoji177][emoji254][emoji227] Under the waves moussie CW01 and Rose Confetti Jige PM
> (Rose dragee and Lagon clic clacs) [emoji227][emoji254][emoji177]


Beautiful!


----------



## Croisette7

carlinha said:


> [emoji177][emoji254][emoji227] Under the waves moussie CW01 and Rose Confetti Jige PM
> (Rose dragee and Lagon clic clacs) [emoji227][emoji254][emoji177]



An absolutely dream, *carlinha*!


----------



## Sammy Royal

carlinha said:


> [emoji177][emoji254][emoji227] Under the waves moussie CW01 and Rose Confetti Jige PM
> (Rose dragee and Lagon clic clacs) [emoji227][emoji254][emoji177]



Heaven!! Truly heaven!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

JRTgal said:


> There aren't enough love emojis in the world to express how beautiful this is.  I'm so happy for you, my lovely friend!
> 
> PS  Your bedecked Evelyne is wonderful as well!



Thank you soooo much, my dearest friend!!!! 



Jadeite said:


> Soooooo cute! Almost like playful royalty.



What a wonderful compliment!!  Thank you, dear *Jadeite*!!


----------



## hclubfan

carlinha said:


> [emoji177][emoji254][emoji227] Under the waves moussie CW01 and Rose Confetti Jige PM
> (Rose dragee and Lagon clic clacs) [emoji227][emoji254][emoji177]



What a dreamy combination Carlinha!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Jadeite said:


> My eyes are shining on your lizzie bag I cannot see anything else. Tell me about this beautiful vintage!



Thank you again so much, dear *Jadeite*, she is from the 1970's, Varanus Salvator Lizard, golden H logo with groom, horse and open carriage. She can be worn as clutch or with strap as shoulder bag or even crossbody. A very versatile little darling... 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful combinations Sammy!



Thank you, my dear *Pocket*!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Croisette7 said:


> *Sammy*, I your lizzie clutch!!!


Thank you so much, dear *Croisette*! She is very special to me... 



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! What a beautiful pairing carlinha[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love this delicate CW of UTW and goes so beautifully with your Jige [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Omg!!! You are killing it Sammy Royal with your brilliant pairings [emoji7][emoji7] both are such amazing combinations[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thaaaank you...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> [emoji177][emoji254][emoji227] Under the waves moussie CW01 and Rose Confetti Jige PM
> (Rose dragee and Lagon clic clacs) [emoji227][emoji254][emoji177]



Oh this is so beautiful and so you, *carlinha*! Love, love, love the moussie with your RC jige.


----------



## Jadeite

carlinha said:


> [emoji177][emoji254][emoji227] Under the waves moussie CW01 and Rose Confetti Jige PM
> (Rose dragee and Lagon clic clacs) [emoji227][emoji254][emoji177]



Hellloooooo darling! This is just so sweet.


----------



## Jadeite

Sammy Royal said:


> Thank you again so much, dear *Jadeite*, she is from the 1970's, Varanus Salvator Lizard, golden H logo with groom, horse and open carriage. She can be worn as clutch or with strap as shoulder bag or even crossbody. A very versatile little darling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my dear *Pocket*!




Thank you dear, that gorgeous Lizzie has awakened my sleeping soul. I'm so tempted to start a vintage hunt now.


----------



## carlinha

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! What a beautiful pairing carlinha[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love this delicate CW of UTW and goes so beautifully with your Jige [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Omg!!! You are killing it Sammy Royal with your brilliant pairings [emoji7][emoji7] both are such amazing combinations[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





scarf1 said:


> Beautiful!





Croisette7 said:


> An absolutely dream, *carlinha*!





Sammy Royal said:


> Heaven!! Truly heaven!!





hclubfan said:


> What a dreamy combination Carlinha!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oh this is so beautiful and so you, *carlinha*! Love, love, love the moussie with your RC jige.



thank you so much ladies, it's my first moussie and i am in love


----------



## carlinha

Jadeite said:


> Hellloooooo darling! This is just so sweet.



thank you!  i see more moussies in my future!!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

carlinha said:


> [emoji177][emoji254][emoji227] Under the waves moussie CW01 and Rose Confetti Jige PM
> (Rose dragee and Lagon clic clacs) [emoji227][emoji254][emoji177]



Ooooooooooooh my goodness.....to die for.....


----------



## AnaTeresa

carlinha said:


> [emoji177][emoji254][emoji227] Under the waves moussie CW01 and Rose Confetti Jige PM
> (Rose dragee and Lagon clic clacs) [emoji227][emoji254][emoji177]



Perfection! I always fall for pink - and these together are fantastic!


----------



## JRTgal

Tried to be strong...but succumbed to Under the Waves 04 which is matchy with Gris T but just blendy (as my lovely SA said!) with Blue Jean and I'm ok with that!


----------



## EmileH

JRTgal said:


> Tried to be strong...but succumbed to Under the Waves 04 which is matchy with Gris T but just blendy (as my lovely SA said!) with Blue Jean and I'm ok with that!




Oh! It's great with both colors! Perfect. Sometimes I prefer a more subtle match don't you?


----------



## eternallove4bag

JRTgal said:


> Tried to be strong...but succumbed to Under the Waves 04 which is matchy with Gris T but just blendy (as my lovely SA said!) with Blue Jean and I'm ok with that!




Perfect matches with both your bags dear JRTgal [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... UTW is magical[emoji7]


----------



## OrangeAddiction

JRTgal said:


> Tried to be strong...but succumbed to Under the Waves 04 which is matchy with Gris T but just blendy (as my lovely SA said!) with Blue Jean and I'm ok with that!



Oh, such lovely scarves and bags....wow, such nice pairings.  They work beautifully together and I'm just at the tipping point for adding a "waves" to my small collection.  This is truly a lovely design and all of the colors are stunning.  You've made a nice choice and both bags bring out the best in the scarf.

Loving your Pico and Trim.  Nice job.


----------



## sissy milano

JRTgal said:


> Tried to be strong...but succumbed to Under the Waves 04 which is matchy with Gris T but just blendy (as my lovely SA said!) with Blue Jean and I'm ok with that!



love your pairings!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Jadeite said:


> Thank you dear, that gorgeous Lizzie has awakened my sleeping soul. I'm so tempted to start a vintage hunt now.



Good luck, dear *Jadeite!!* Hope to be twins with you soon! 



JRTgal said:


> Tried to be strong...but succumbed to Under the Waves 04 which is matchy with Gris T but just blendy (as my lovely SA said!) with Blue Jean and I'm ok with that!



My dear friend, both combos are just stunning!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

JRTgal said:


> Tried to be strong...but succumbed to Under the Waves 04 which is matchy with Gris T but just blendy (as my lovely SA said!) with Blue Jean and I'm ok with that!



SImply fell in love with these combinations, great pics, *JRTgal*! Thanks.


----------



## atomic110

carlinha said:


> [emoji177][emoji254][emoji227] Under the waves moussie CW01 and Rose Confetti Jige PM
> (Rose dragee and Lagon clic clacs) [emoji227][emoji254][emoji177]


This look so sweet and dreamy  *carlinha*! Everything is perfect! Love love love


----------



## atomic110

JRTgal said:


> Tried to be strong...but succumbed to Under the Waves 04 which is matchy with Gris T but just blendy (as my lovely SA said!) with Blue Jean and I'm ok with that!


Both are well matched and stunning!


----------



## Beads123

carlinha said:


> [emoji177][emoji254][emoji227] Under the waves moussie CW01 and Rose Confetti Jige PM
> (Rose dragee and Lagon clic clacs) [emoji227][emoji254][emoji177]




Oh this is so beautiful.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Beads123

JRTgal said:


> Tried to be strong...but succumbed to Under the Waves 04 which is matchy with Gris T but just blendy (as my lovely SA said!) with Blue Jean and I'm ok with that!




Love this Under the Waves scarf. I'm your twin on this one. Beautiful pairing. Thank you so much for posting. &#128578;


----------



## JRTgal

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect matches with both your bags dear JRTgal [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... UTW is magical[emoji7]


 Thanks, EL4B!



OrangeAddiction said:


> Oh, such lovely scarves and bags....wow, such nice pairings.  They work beautifully together and I'm just at the tipping point for adding a "waves" to my small collection.  This is truly a lovely design and all of the colors are stunning.  You've made a nice choice and both bags bring out the best in the scarf.
> 
> Loving your Pico and Trim.  Nice job.


 Funny about the tipping point thing.  That's exactly where I was.  I really liked the pattern but got caught up on it being too realistic and not having a border.  ??? What!!???  Then I saw this cw and was a goner.  Hope you find one that suits you! 



sissy milano said:


> love your pairings!


  Thanks, sissy!



Sammy Royal said:


> My dear friend, both combos are just stunning!!!






VigeeLeBrun said:


> SImply fell in love with these combinations, great pics, *JRTgal*! Thanks.


 You are so welcome and thank you!



atomic110 said:


> Both are well matched and stunning!


 Thank you for the kind compliment, atomic.


----------



## JRTgal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh! It's great with both colors! Perfect. Sometimes I prefer a more subtle match don't you?


Dear PbP....Thanks so much!  I truly have trouble with 'blendy'.  One of my best buds is always mixing things up and looks so wonderful..it's difficult for me to do it for myself.  Must. Push. Boundaries!!!ush:


----------



## Kat.Lee

Happy to share this : 
Kelly pochette in Capucine 
CDC in Rose Jaipur
Mousseline Under the Waves CW6


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this :
> Kelly pochette in Capucine
> CDC in Rose Jaipur
> Mousseline Under the Waves CW6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262943


Happy to see your new beauties ! I'm drooling  over Your KP&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Happy to see your new beauties ! I'm drooling  over Your KP[emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you dear atomic. I just sent you a PM.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this :
> Kelly pochette in Capucine
> CDC in Rose Jaipur
> Mousseline Under the Waves CW6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262943



Gorgeous and perfect together, love that moussie.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this :
> Kelly pochette in Capucine
> CDC in Rose Jaipur
> Mousseline Under the Waves CW6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262943




Omg!! This is is what I call PICTURE PERFECT my dear Kat!! Love the combination of all three! Once again your sense of style and beautiful choices ROCK [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## JRTgal

Beads123 said:


> Love this Under the Waves scarf. I'm your twin on this one. Beautiful pairing. Thank you so much for posting. &#55357;&#56898;


My apologies, Beads123...I missed your comment.  So happy to be your twin!  And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Jadeite

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this :
> Kelly pochette in Capucine
> CDC in Rose Jaipur
> Mousseline Under the Waves CW6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262943




Delightful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous and perfect together, love that moussie.







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! This is is what I call PICTURE PERFECT my dear Kat!! Love the combination of all three! Once again your sense of style and beautiful choices ROCK [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]







Jadeite said:


> Delightful!




Thank you so much *VigeeLeBrun, eternal, Jadeite*.


----------



## scarf1

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this :
> Kelly pochette in Capucine
> CDC in Rose Jaipur
> Mousseline Under the Waves CW6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262943


Omg! Love the moussie!


----------



## merrydish

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this :
> Kelly pochette in Capucine
> CDC in Rose Jaipur
> Mousseline Under the Waves CW6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262943



Such a tres chic combo with stunning Hermes items!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

scarf1 said:


> Omg! Love the moussie!







merrydish said:


> Such a tres chic combo with stunning Hermes items!!!




Thank you so much *scarf1, merrydish*.


----------



## christymarie340

Hi all! Wondering if you would be so kind to help a gal who's not up on her shawls? Looking for a spring GM to go with my new GP and thought this might be the place to get a little GM fashion advice[emoji4] TIA for your help and insight[emoji253] here's my GP:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3265093


----------



## Sammy Royal

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this :
> Kelly pochette in Capucine
> CDC in Rose Jaipur
> Mousseline Under the Waves CW6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262943



Dear *Kat*!! This is really an outstanding combo!!! Perfect, absolutely perfect!!


----------



## sissy milano

christymarie340 said:


> Hi all! Wondering if you would be so kind to help a gal who's not up on her shawls? Looking for a spring GM to go with my new GP and thought this might be the place to get a little GM fashion advice[emoji4] TIA for your help and insight[emoji253] here's my GP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265093



congrats darling, you are a vision!


----------



## xiaoxiao

christymarie340 said:


> Hi all! Wondering if you would be so kind to help a gal who's not up on her shawls? Looking for a spring GM to go with my new GP and thought this might be the place to get a little GM fashion advice[emoji4] TIA for your help and insight[emoji253] here's my GP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265093




Wow. I have to say, I never realize you were a model after all those years! Sorry I don't have any suggestions though lol.


----------



## christymarie340

sissy milano said:


> congrats darling, you are a vision!




Aww, thanks sissy! Any thoughts on a GM to match?



xiaoxiao said:


> Wow. I have to say, I never realize you were a model after all those years! Sorry I don't have any suggestions though lol.




[emoji23] you're too kind xiaxiao but I'm not a model! but thanks for the compliment!


----------



## sissy milano

christymarie340 said:


> Aww, thanks sissy! Any thoughts on a GM to match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23] you're too kind xiaxiao but I'm not a model! but thanks for the compliment!



well, I would go neutral with design pattern, such as Jardin de Leila in neutral version or l'arbre du vent neutral version


----------



## HoneyLocks

christymarie340 said:


> Hi all! Wondering if you would be so kind to help a gal who's not up on her shawls? Looking for a spring GM to go with my new GP and thought this might be the place to get a little GM fashion advice[emoji4] TIA for your help and insight[emoji253] here's my GP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265093




pretty pretty, pretty!

What about Chemins Secrets in Green? It is a GM, but a plume.
I think it reflects the spring/summer vibe of the bag
media.hermes.com/media/catalog/product/import/S/S01/S012/item/flat/zoom/H432937S-13.jpg
http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...sia-blanc-71192.html?xtmc=90X90&xtnp=1&xtcr=6

edit: inserting the picture did not work, sorry


----------



## eternallove4bag

christymarie340 said:


> Hi all! Wondering if you would be so kind to help a gal who's not up on her shawls? Looking for a spring GM to go with my new GP and thought this might be the place to get a little GM fashion advice[emoji4] TIA for your help and insight[emoji253] here's my GP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265093




You look gorgeous!! Is that green bamboo? 

Just a few options.. Disclaimer: I am all about matchy matchy colors so bear with my choices [emoji3][emoji3]

http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...ach-35-soie-140cm-zebra-pegasus-05-63057.html



http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...30-soie-140cm-l-arbre-du-vent-noir-83680.html



http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/cha-cac-brandebourgs-vert-bleu-beige-71100.html



http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/cha-cac-flamingo-party-cobalt-violet-vert-71123.html



http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...30-soie-140cm-cavaliers-du-caucase-83668.html


----------



## christymarie340

eternallove4bag said:


> You look gorgeous!! Is that green bamboo?
> 
> Just a few options.. Disclaimer: I am all about matchy matchy colors so bear with my choices [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...ach-35-soie-140cm-zebra-pegasus-05-63057.html
> View attachment 3265596
> 
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...30-soie-140cm-l-arbre-du-vent-noir-83680.html
> View attachment 3265597
> 
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/cha-cac-brandebourgs-vert-bleu-beige-71100.html
> View attachment 3265599
> 
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/cha-cac-flamingo-party-cobalt-violet-vert-71123.html
> View attachment 3265600
> 
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...30-soie-140cm-cavaliers-du-caucase-83668.html
> View attachment 3265601




These are great, thank you! I'm a matchy-matchy gal too, so this is perfect!! Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## christymarie340

HoneyLocks said:


> pretty pretty, pretty!
> 
> What about Chemins Secrets in Green? It is a GM, but a plume.
> I think it reflects the spring/summer vibe of the bag
> media.hermes.com/media/catalog/product/import/S/S01/S012/item/flat/zoom/H432937S-13.jpg
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...sia-blanc-71192.html?xtmc=90X90&xtnp=1&xtcr=6
> 
> edit: inserting the picture did not work, sorry




LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!! I'm not familiar with a plume...off to look it up[emoji6] thank you!!!


----------



## HoneyLocks

christymarie340 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!! I'm not familiar with a plume...off to look it up[emoji6] thank you!!!



Plume is silk twill, a bit lighter than the regular 90s, but much stronger than the Mousselines. Very nice to wear, a bit airy, but still strong.

Here is a mod-shot of mine, tied to show more of the purple. Even though it is plume it can provide quite some warmth, depending on the knot.

Whatever you decide, please share a mod-shot


----------



## christymarie340

HoneyLocks said:


> Plume is silk twill, a bit lighter than the regular 90s, but much stronger than the Mousselines. Very nice to wear, a bit airy, but still strong.
> 
> Here is a mod-shot of mine, tied to show more of the purple. Even though it is plume it can provide quite some warmth, depending on the knot.
> 
> Whatever you decide, please share a mod-shot




Thank you Honeylocks! Will definitely post some mod pics[emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HoneyLocks said:


> Plume is silk twill, a bit lighter than the regular 90s, but much stronger than the Mousselines. Very nice to wear, a bit airy, but still strong.
> 
> Here is a mod-shot of mine, tied to show more of the purple. Even though it is plume it can provide quite some warmth, depending on the knot.
> 
> Whatever you decide, please share a mod-shot




So pretty!!!


----------



## werner

sissy milano said:


> well, I would go neutral with design pattern, such as Jardin de Leila in neutral version or l'arbre du vent neutral version


I agree, Sissy. L'Abre du Vent is one of the most versatile CSGMs I own. It works with so many colors and can be worn day through evening.


----------



## dharma

I haven't peeked in here in ages! I'll catch up tonight 
This is making me smile at work today, my very first H bag purchased many years ago, buffalo skipper with la femme CSGM, both practically vintage!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

dharma said:


> I haven't peeked in here in ages! I'll catch up tonight
> 
> This is making me smile at work today, my very first H bag purchased many years ago, buffalo skipper with la femme CSGM, both practically vintage!!




Gorgeous bag!!! And I love the combination with the shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rubyscowgirl

dharma said:


> I haven't peeked in here in ages! I'll catch up tonight
> 
> This is making me smile at work today, my very first H bag purchased many years ago, buffalo skipper with la femme CSGM, both practically vintage!!




Beautiful bag and I LOVE the shawl! Great combination! [emoji7]


----------



## grapegravity

Miss Poppy with Exbris En Kimono


----------



## Jadeite

grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy with Exbris En Kimono




Very cute. Like a museum exhibit


----------



## dharma

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous bag!!! And I love the combination with the shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





rubyscowgirl said:


> Beautiful bag and I LOVE the shawl! Great combination! [emoji7]



Thank you so much eternallove & rubyscowgirl! She holds a special place in my heart, I'll never forget the day I bought her.


----------



## dharma

grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy with Exbris En Kimono



Beautiful! This is one of my favorite shawls! I don't remember this colorway, it's gorgeous!


----------



## dharma

christymarie340 said:


> Hi all! Wondering if you would be so kind to help a gal who's not up on her shawls? Looking for a spring GM to go with my new GP and thought this might be the place to get a little GM fashion advice[emoji4] TIA for your help and insight[emoji253] here's my GP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265093



You look amazing, Christie!! Definitely model-esque if not a model! You've received great advice on shawls and scarves for your gorgeous bag. Personally, I love Sissy's L'arbre du vent suggestion.


----------



## dharma

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this :
> Kelly pochette in Capucine
> CDC in Rose Jaipur
> Mousseline Under the Waves CW6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262943



Such a beautiful trio!



JRTgal said:


> Tried to be strong...but succumbed to Under the Waves 04 which is matchy with Gris T but just blendy (as my lovely SA said!) with Blue Jean and I'm ok with that!



Beautiful pairings! I love the Gris T!



carlinha said:


> [emoji177][emoji254][emoji227] Under the waves moussie CW01 and Rose Confetti Jige PM
> (Rose dragee and Lagon clic clacs) [emoji227][emoji254][emoji177]



This is so lovely and feminine! I love it!


----------



## grapegravity

Jadeite said:


> Very cute. Like a museum exhibit



Thank you!


----------



## grapegravity

dharma said:


> Beautiful! This is one of my favorite shawls! I don't remember this colorway, it's gorgeous!



Thank you, it is colorway 02 Rouge/Anis/Corail


----------



## OrangeAddiction

grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy with Exbris En Kimono



Wow!  What a beautiful pairing.  The first time I've seen that colorway and it looks lovely with your stunning bag.  We'll done!


----------



## Serva1

grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy with Exbris En Kimono




I love this pairing [emoji173]&#65039; Exlibris en Kimonos is one of my grail shawls.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> I love this pairing [emoji173]&#65039; Exlibris en Kimonos is one of my grail shawls.



+1, *Serva*, although I have one CSGM would love to find another two ~ or three ~ at a reasonable price. Such a gorgeous design.


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, *Serva*, although I have one CSGM would love to find another two ~ or three ~ at a reasonable price. Such a gorgeous design.




Let's hope this beautiful design will be reissued soon [emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy with Exbris En Kimono




Oh my! I love the burst of vibrant colors[emoji7][emoji7] PERFECT[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## christymarie340

dharma said:


> You look amazing, Christie!! Definitely model-esque if not a model! You've received great advice on shawls and scarves for your gorgeous bag. Personally, I love Sissy's L'arbre du vent suggestion.




[emoji4] I'm so flattered dharma, thank you! I like her suggestion too...I'm on a hunt now[emoji41]


----------



## christymarie340

grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy with Exbris En Kimono




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## JRTgal

dharma said:


> Beautiful pairings! I love the Gris T!



Thank you so much, dharma.   I'm with you about Gris T...such a great neutral.


----------



## grapegravity

OrangeAddiction said:


> Wow!  What a beautiful pairing.  The first time I've seen that colorway and it looks lovely with your stunning bag.  We'll done!





Serva1 said:


> I love this pairing [emoji173]&#65039; Exlibris en Kimonos is one of my grail shawls.





eternallove4bag said:


> Oh my! I love the burst of vibrant colors[emoji7][emoji7] PERFECT[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





christymarie340 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you ladies!! I really hope they reissue this soon so I can get more cw.  This is my HG shawl!!


----------



## atomic110

grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy with Exbris En Kimono


OMG, my HG scarf! And stunning poppy B! I wanna grab it and run now &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

serva1 said:


> let's hope this beautiful design will be reissued soon [emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;


+1&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

dharma said:


> I haven't peeked in here in ages! I'll catch up tonight
> This is making me smile at work today, my very first H bag purchased many years ago, buffalo skipper with la femme CSGM, both practically vintage!!


This make me smile too~&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Inspired by all of you, I decided to give  it a try &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
Constance Long Wallet +  Farandole Necklace + La Marche du Zambèze
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/88/22/ec/8822ec91c8c9b57ab7e167ea78bd85ca.jpg


----------



## JRTgal

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by all of you, I decided to give  it a try &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Constance Long Wallet +  Farandole Necklace + La Marche du Zambèze
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/88/22/ec/8822ec91c8c9b57ab7e167ea78bd85ca.jpg


Home run!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by all of you, I decided to give  it a try [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> Constance Long Wallet +  Farandole Necklace + La Marche du Zambèze
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/88/22/ec/8822ec91c8c9b57ab7e167ea78bd85ca.jpg




Omg!  this is such a gorgeous combination! Love your stunning C wallet my friend and that CW of Zambeze is just DIVINE [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

JRTgal said:


> Home run!


Thanks  for giving  me such an encouragement * JRTgal*&#128522;&#128522;


eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!  this is such a gorgeous combination! Love your stunning C wallet my friend and that CW of Zambeze is just DIVINE [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


My dear *eternallove*, I'm learning it from you &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## scarf1

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by all of you, I decided to give  it a try &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Constance Long Wallet +  Farandole Necklace + La Marche du Zambèze
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/88/22/ec/8822ec91c8c9b57ab7e167ea78bd85ca.jpg


Perfect! Love it!


----------



## grapegravity

atomic110 said:


> OMG, my HG scarf! And stunning poppy B! I wanna grab it and run now &#128525;&#128525;





atomic110 said:


> Inspired by all of you, I decided to give  it a try &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Constance Long Wallet +  Farandole Necklace + La Marche du Zambèze
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/88/22/ec/8822ec91c8c9b57ab7e167ea78bd85ca.jpg



Lol, same here, your long wallet is TDF!!!  Maybe we can trade??


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Thanks  for giving  me such an encouragement * JRTgal*[emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> My dear *eternallove*, I'm learning it from you [emoji6][emoji6]




Awww! You are just too sweet [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

scarf1 said:


> Perfect! Love it!


Thank you ... thank  you&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

grapegravity said:


> Lol, same here, your long wallet is TDF!!!  Maybe we can trade??


Haha, you are so sweet grapegravity!


----------



## Jadeite

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by all of you, I decided to give  it a try [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> Constance Long Wallet +  Farandole Necklace + La Marche du Zambèze
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/88/22/ec/8822ec91c8c9b57ab7e167ea78bd85ca.jpg




You just dropped an atomic bomb on me. I'm totally floored.


----------



## Hat Trick

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by all of you, I decided to give  it a try &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Constance Long Wallet +  Farandole Necklace + La Marche du Zambèze
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/88/22/ec/8822ec91c8c9b57ab7e167ea78bd85ca.jpg


 Gorgeous!


----------



## Roo Cambonne

grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy with Exbris En Kimono



Beautiful



dharma said:


> I haven't peeked in here in ages! I'll catch up tonight
> This is making me smile at work today, my very first H bag purchased many years ago, buffalo skipper with la femme CSGM, both practically vintage!!


 
Such a lovely leather! Love seeing long loved treasures 

Speaking of 'vintage' shawls - introduced my old cles with Mme RC and they seem to hit it off:  

RC day


----------



## Roo Cambonne

Mme RC night (Brandenbourg)


----------



## Jadeite

Roo Cambonne said:


> Mme RC night (Brandenbourg)




This combination is simple yet hits the right notes


----------



## eternallove4bag

Roo Cambonne said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely leather! Love seeing long loved treasures
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of 'vintage' shawls - introduced my old cles with Mme RC and they seem to hit it off:
> 
> 
> 
> RC day







Roo Cambonne said:


> Mme RC night (Brandenbourg)




Ooooooh! RC day is my kinda day! Love your beautiful bag and shawls! Brandenbourgs is my favorite too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## JRTgal

Roo Cambonne said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely leather! Love seeing long loved treasures
> 
> Speaking of 'vintage' shawls - introduced my old cles with Mme RC and they seem to hit it off:
> 
> RC day





Roo Cambonne said:


> Mme RC night (Brandenbourg)



So very striking!


----------



## Moirai

Roo Cambonne said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Such a lovely leather! Love seeing long loved treasures
> 
> Speaking of 'vintage' shawls - introduced my old cles with Mme RC and they seem to hit it off:
> 
> RC day





Roo Cambonne said:


> Mme RC night (Brandenbourg)



Beautiful combos! This thread is very inspiring.


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by all of you, I decided to give  it a try &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Constance Long Wallet +  Farandole Necklace + La Marche du Zambèze
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/88/22/ec/8822ec91c8c9b57ab7e167ea78bd85ca.jpg



Fabulous! Love your wallet and the match to the scarf.


----------



## Serva1

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by all of you, I decided to give  it a try [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> Constance Long Wallet +  Farandole Necklace + La Marche du Zambèze
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/88/22/ec/8822ec91c8c9b57ab7e167ea78bd85ca.jpg




This is perfection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

Jadeite said:


> You just dropped an atomic bomb on me. I'm totally floored.


Haha * Jadeite*, no worries, this atomic  bomb is harmless &#128518;&#128518;


Hat Trick said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you * Hat Trick*&#128522;


Moirai said:


> Fabulous! Love your wallet and the match to the scarf.


You are always  so sweet *Moirai *&#128522;


Serva1 said:


> This is perfection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


&#128522;&#128522;Thanks *Serva1 *


----------



## atomic110

Roo Cambonne said:


> Mme RC night (Brandenbourg)





Roo Cambonne said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely leather! Love seeing long loved treasures
> 
> Speaking of 'vintage' shawls - introduced my old cles with Mme RC and they seem to hit it off:
> 
> RC day


Love everything that you put up here * RooCambonne*! So classy


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Roo Cambonne said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely leather! Love seeing long loved treasures
> 
> Speaking of 'vintage' shawls - introduced my old cles with Mme RC and they seem to hit it off:
> 
> RC day



Oh, love your RC...such a pretty color and always look great in that bag,  Very nice pairing with the shoes and shawl....well done, you!


----------



## Roo Cambonne

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by all of you, I decided to give  it a try &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Constance Long Wallet +  Farandole Necklace + La Marche du Zambèze
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/88/22/ec/8822ec91c8c9b57ab7e167ea78bd85ca.jpg



Just scrolled back to check out your post (the picture didn't appear automatically on my screen - so had to click a link - that's how I missed your stunning post!) A beautiful still life!


----------



## Dluvch

Roo Cambonne said:


> Mme RC night (Brandenbourg)



Perfection!


----------



## dharma

atomic110 said:


> This make me smile too~&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Thank you! Happy to spread a smile!!!



atomic110 said:


> Inspired by all of you, I decided to give  it a try &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Constance Long Wallet +  Farandole Necklace + La Marche du Zambèze
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/88/22/ec/8822ec91c8c9b57ab7e167ea78bd85ca.jpg



Wow!!! What heart stopping beauty!! I think you should try often!!



Roo Cambonne said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely leather! Love seeing long loved treasures
> 
> Speaking of 'vintage' shawls - introduced my old cles with Mme RC and they seem to hit it off:
> 
> RC day



I agree, a well loved bag is so nice to see.  Your bag and shawl were made for each other, just perfect!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Roo Cambonne said:


> Mme RC night (Brandenbourg)



Love! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Roo Cambonne said:


> Just scrolled back to check out your post (the picture didn't appear automatically on my screen - so had to click a link - that's how I missed your stunning post!) A beautiful still life!


Thanks *RooCambonne *! 
Ya, I noticed some devices won't show picture that I posted, I'm puzzled about it, guess it is due to user interface and operating systems?


dharma said:


> Thank you! Happy to spread a smile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! What heart stopping beauty!! I think you should try often!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, a well loved bag is so nice to see.  Your bag and shawl were made for each other, just perfect!!!


Thanks  for your encouragement *dharma *


----------



## Roo Cambonne

dharma said:


> Thank you! Happy to spread a smile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! What heart stopping beauty!! I think you should try often!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, a well loved bag is so nice to see.  Your bag and shawl were made for each other, just perfect!!!



 thank you dharma X



periogirl28 said:


> Love! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



:kiss: many thanks periogirl28



Jadeite said:


> This combination is simple yet hits the right notes



Music to my ears - a red birkin is a big step colour wise for me so try and keep other colours cool - but will experiment! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooh! RC day is my kinda day! Love your beautiful bag and shawls! Brandenbourgs is my favorite too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Dazzled by the delicious array of colourways of Brandenbourg shawl - when blinded by colour I went to my default position - neutral! 



JRTgal said:


> So very striking!


 thank you 



Moirai said:


> Beautiful combos! This thread is very inspiring.


 Thank you Moirai  I agree this thread is also very enabling!


----------



## Roo Cambonne

atomic110 said:


> Love everything that you put up here * RooCambonne*! So classy



You are too kind - thank you atomic 



OrangeAddiction said:


> Oh, love your RC...such a pretty color and always look great in that bag,  Very nice pairing with the shoes and shawl....well done, you!


Loving my first neutral but bright bag 



Dira919 said:


> Perfection!


  So kind - thank you Dira


----------



## Roo Cambonne

Trying out a less 'quiet' combination:


----------



## merrydish

Mmmmmm, tres chic!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by all of you, I decided to give  it a try [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> Constance Long Wallet +  Farandole Necklace + La Marche du Zambèze
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/88/22/ec/8822ec91c8c9b57ab7e167ea78bd85ca.jpg



Heavenly fabulous!! 10/10!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Roo Cambonne said:


> Trying out a less 'quiet' combination:




Love the contrasting combination [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## Roo Cambonne

merrydish said:


> Mmmmmm, tres chic!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Love the contrasting combination [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]



Thank you merrydish and eternallove4bag


----------



## Roo Cambonne

RC with patchwork horse:


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Heavenly fabulous!! 10/10!!!


thanks Kat! happy to see you back


----------



## atomic110

Roo Cambonne said:


> Trying out a less 'quiet' combination:





Roo Cambonne said:


> RC with patchwork horse:


both are very beautiful shot *Roo Cambonne*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Roo Cambonne said:


> RC with patchwork horse:




RC is divine :sigh: [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; another beautiful combination!


----------



## lanit

Presidents Day plume and silk. Love those little peacocks.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> Presidents Day plume and silk. Love those little peacocks.




Beautiful!! And so perfect for today my dear lanit [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Roo Cambonne

atomic110 said:


> both are very beautiful shot *Roo Cambonne*



Too kind atomic - but thank you 



eternallove4bag said:


> RC is divine :sigh: [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; another beautiful combination!


  thank you lovely eternallove4bags 



lanit said:


> Presidents Day plume and silk. Love those little peacocks.



Lovely detail, lovely bag


----------



## OrangeAddiction

lanit said:


> Presidents Day plume and silk. Love those little peacocks.



OMG...you are too cleaver....what a great photo!


----------



## thyme

lanit said:


> Presidents Day plume and silk. Love those little peacocks.



adorable!


----------



## Jadeite

lanit said:


> Presidents Day plume and silk. Love those little peacocks.




The pic is really cute


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Reviving this thread with Zambeze 90cm silk CW 11, it is a wonderful design that coordinates with a multitude of colors.


----------



## JRTgal

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Reviving this thread with Zambeze 90cm silk CW 11, it is a wonderful design that coordinates with a multitude of colors.


Lovely all around!  How about a green bag for that empty 4th corner? :giggles:


----------



## OrangeAddiction

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Reviving this thread with Zambeze 90cm silk CW 11, it is a wonderful design that coordinates with a multitude of colors.



Wowza again as I saw this in the other thread.  Such lovely bags....envy on this end!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

The weather has been better so a few bags have taken a spin around town this week...here's my little rose the pico and 140 cashmere Kachinas in Bleu dur/bleu nattier and blanc.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Reviving this thread with Zambeze 90cm silk CW 11, it is a wonderful design that coordinates with a multitude of colors.



What a gorgeous pic!! Amazing taste Vigee


----------



## thyme

OrangeAddiction said:


> The weather has been better so a few bags have taken a spin around town this week...here's my little rose the pico and 140 cashmere Kachinas in Bleu dur/bleu nattier and blanc.



Pico soo cute! Beautiful match


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Reviving this thread with Zambeze 90cm silk CW 11, it is a wonderful design that coordinates with a multitude of colors.



Bull's eye!!!! Perfect with each of your three stunning bags dear VigeeLeBrun [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



OrangeAddiction said:


> The weather has been better so a few bags have taken a spin around town this week...here's my little rose the pico and 140 cashmere Kachinas in Bleu dur/bleu nattier and blanc.




Your pico is just adorable dear OrangeAddiction [emoji178][emoji178]... And I love the Kachinas design [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OrangeAddiction said:


> The weather has been better so a few bags have taken a spin around town this week...here's my little rose the pico and 140 cashmere Kachinas in Bleu dur/bleu nattier and blanc.



THIS! Love your rose pico with your Kachinas GM. Complete eye-candy for me!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

JRTgal said:


> Lovely all around!  How about a green bag for that empty 4th corner? :giggles:



*JRT*, you are right although I find it difficult to wear green. Maybe bamboo would fit in nicely?


----------



## JRTgal

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *JRT*, you are right although I find it difficult to wear green. Maybe bamboo would fit in nicely?


Oooh!  Bamboo!!!  Aren't wearing green and carrying green 2 different things?  Just asking!


----------



## thyme

Sakura B with her feline guardians.. Love the corners of the Guepards mousseline !


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> Sakura B with her feline guardians.. Love the corners of the Guepards mousseline !




Gorgeous shawl and equally gorgeous B[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## atomic110

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Reviving this thread with Zambeze 90cm silk CW 11, it is a wonderful design that coordinates with a multitude of colors.


This is brilliant! I love everything you got here


----------



## atomic110

OrangeAddiction said:


> The weather has been better so a few bags have taken a spin around town this week...here's my little rose the pico and 140 cashmere Kachinas in Bleu dur/bleu nattier and blanc.


She is so soft  and pretty! Kachinas is one of my favourite


----------



## atomic110

chincac said:


> Sakura B with her feline guardians.. Love the corners of the Guepards mousseline !


So sweet~ everything is heaven!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Dear chincac, eternallove4bags, VigeeLeBrun and atomic110....thanks so much for your lovely comments about Miss Pico and her friend, Mr. Kachinas.   Will try to be a regular contributor as I always enjoy see how you and others style their lovely accessories.


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous shawl and equally gorgeous B



thank you *eternallovë4bag*



atomic110 said:


> So sweet~ everything is heaven!



*atomic110*, thank you


----------



## eve78lee

My small contribution ... The La Maison De Carres scarf and my jige clutch


----------



## EmileH

eve78lee said:


> My small contribution ... The La Maison De Carres scarf and my jige clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280122




Adorable!


----------



## eternallove4bag

eve78lee said:


> My small contribution ... The La Maison De Carres scarf and my jige clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280122




Beautiful pair [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eve78lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Adorable!







eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful pair [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks ladies!! The scarf is a true beauty...


----------



## Onthego

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Reviving this thread with Zambeze 90cm silk CW 11, it is a wonderful design that coordinates with a multitude of colors.


Dearest Vigee, this is beautiful. Isn't it great when one scarf or shawl covers many bags? Love these 3 colors for bags. I agree with carrying a green bag, I love green but in smaller doses. I have a jige in Bamboo and I am still trying to find the perfect occasion. However malachite is quiet elegant. Thank you so much for your picture  contribution to this thread, for being such a great enabler and giving so much encouragement to us all. Hope you are keeping warm.


----------



## Onthego

eve78lee said:


> My small contribution ... The La Maison De Carres scarf and my jige clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280122



Love the jige color, so happy with this scarf.


----------



## Onthego

chincac said:


> Sakura B with her feline guardians.. Love the corners of the Guepards mousseline !



Love how this soft pink is so versatile. Love the neutral  pastels that are in this pairing. Beautiful.


----------



## OrangeAddiction

eve78lee said:


> My small contribution ... The La Maison De Carres scarf and my jige clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280122



I love your Jige clutch and it looks lovely with your pretty scarf.  Somehow this design got away from me last year and I'm thinking about adding it to my collection.  There's a lot of action going on in the design and it really says what Hermes is all about.  A great pairing!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> Sakura B with her feline guardians.. Love the corners of the Guepards mousseline !



Gorgeous beyond words!


----------



## JRTgal

eve78lee said:


> My small contribution ... The La Maison De Carres scarf and my jige clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280122


Just darling!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Gorgeous beyond words!







Onthego said:


> Love how this soft pink is so versatile. Love the neutral  pastels that are in this pairing. Beautiful.



thank you *Onthego*


----------



## lanit

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Reviving this thread with Zambeze 90cm silk CW 11, it is a wonderful design that coordinates with a multitude of colors.



Vigor, three bags with one scarf. That's great mileage there! I think bamboo would be awesome for you.



OrangeAddiction said:


> The weather has been better so a few bags have taken a spin around town this week...here's my little rose the pico and 140 cashmere Kachinas in Bleu dur/bleu nattier and blanc.



Fresh and striking! I am still waiting for the right Kachinas to come along! I know the one I want though!



chincac said:


> Sakura B with her feline guardians.. Love the corners of the Guepards mousseline !



Oh cc, I nearly bought this mousseline and now you make me regre leaving it behind. It is very beautiful on and especially with your Sakura!


----------



## lanit

eve78lee said:


> My small contribution ... The La Maison De Carres scarf and my jige clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280122


Such a cheery combination!


----------



## thyme

lanit said:


> Oh cc, I nearly bought this mousseline and now you make me regre leaving it behind. It is very beautiful on and especially with your Sakura!


 


L, thank you and I can't believe you didn't get this! but you have plenty nice ones..


----------



## eve78lee

OrangeAddiction said:


> I love your Jige clutch and it looks lovely with your pretty scarf.  Somehow this design got away from me last year and I'm thinking about adding it to my collection.  There's a lot of action going on in the design and it really says what Hermes is all about.  A great pairing!







JRTgal said:


> Just darling!







lanit said:


> Such a cheery combination!




I do love the study behind Hermes as illustrated by the La Maison Des Carres scarf, the red jige clutch adds a pop of colour to it..[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## scholastican

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Reviving this thread with Zambeze 90cm silk CW 11, it is a wonderful design that coordinates with a multitude of colors.




Magnificent!


----------



## scholastican

OrangeAddiction said:


> The weather has been better so a few bags have taken a spin around town this week...here's my little rose the pico and 140 cashmere Kachinas in Bleu dur/bleu nattier and blanc.







chincac said:


> Sakura B with her feline guardians.. Love the corners of the Guepards mousseline !




So very pretty in pinks [emoji173]&#65039; Lovely pairings, ladies!


----------



## thyme

scholastican said:


> So very pretty in pinks [emoji173]&#65039; Lovely pairings, ladies!


 


thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eve78lee said:


> My small contribution ... The La Maison De Carres scarf and my jige clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280122



*eve*, love this combination ~ it is perfect and the detail on La Maison De Carres 90cm silk is wonderful. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Kat.Lee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Reviving this thread with Zambeze 90cm silk CW 11, it is a wonderful design that coordinates with a multitude of colors.



This is in heaven!! How amazing one shawl for 3 (at least) bags!! 



eve78lee said:


> My small contribution ... The La Maison De Carres scarf and my jige clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280122



Beautiful match. So cheerful.


----------



## eve78lee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *eve*, love this combination ~ it is perfect and the detail on La Maison De Carres 90cm silk is wonderful. Thanks for the pic!







Kat.Lee said:


> This is in heaven!! How amazing one shawl for 3 (at least) bags!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful match. So cheerful.




Thanks dear!! I'm loving it..also bought twillys in the same design ..[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

My new Brazil bandhini

With my Colvert Kelly. And cheating a bit with my Sofia Coppola in jasper which is almost an exact match of rouge Hermes


----------



## EmileH

And savana dance with Colvert Kelly again.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And savana dance with Colvert Kelly again.
> 
> View attachment 3283953




Like this combination very much, *PP*. A beautiful pic!


----------



## EmileH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Like this combination very much, *PP*. A beautiful pic!




Thank you vigee!


----------



## HoneyLocks

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And savana dance with Colvert Kelly again.
> 
> View attachment 3283953



The Savana Dance might go well with Gris T as well 

Congratulations on the Bandhini!


----------



## EmileH

HoneyLocks said:


> The Savana Dance might go well with Gris T as well
> 
> Congratulations on the Bandhini!




Thank you. Yes, you are right. It does.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And savana dance with Colvert Kelly again.
> 
> View attachment 3283953







Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new Brazil bandhini
> 
> With my Colvert Kelly. And cheating a bit with my Sofia Coppola in jasper which is almost an exact match of rouge Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3283950
> View attachment 3283951




Gosh best combos ever!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!! My dear you have the best collection of scarves ever [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## DavidFincher

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And savana dance with Colvert Kelly again.
> 
> View attachment 3283953




I love it Pocketbook Pup! Really lovely.


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new Brazil bandhini
> 
> With my Colvert Kelly. And cheating a bit with my Sofia Coppola in jasper which is almost an exact match of rouge Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3283950
> View attachment 3283951



Lovely, lovely....a beautiful scarf and pairing....love that colvert color....it really acts as a neutral with many things. Wow!


----------



## EmileH

Thank you both!


----------



## Jadeite

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And savana dance with Colvert Kelly again.
> 
> View attachment 3283953


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new Brazil bandhini
> 
> With my Colvert Kelly. And cheating a bit with my Sofia Coppola in jasper which is almost an exact match of rouge Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3283950
> View attachment 3283951







Pocketbook Pup said:


> And savana dance with Colvert Kelly again.
> 
> View attachment 3283953




Gorgeous combinations PP!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

My new baby...


----------



## thyme

Hermes24Fbg said:


> My new baby...



Stunning.. Congratulations!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Hermes24Fbg said:


> My new baby...


WOW!!!!
Beautiful- congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes24Fbg said:


> My new baby...




Very special and rare. Congrats!


----------



## EmileH

Hermes24Fbg said:


> My new baby...




Stunning!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Hermes24Fbg said:


> My new baby...


----------



## Croisette7

Hermes24Fbg said:


> My new baby...


Simply superb! Which colour is it please?


----------



## Sappho

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new Brazil bandhini
> 
> With my Colvert Kelly. And cheating a bit with my Sofia Coppola in jasper which is almost an exact match of rouge Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3283950
> View attachment 3283951




These colors are so beautiful!!! The Colvert Kelly is so stunning!


----------



## SugarMama

Hermes24Fbg said:


> My new baby...



No words.  Just all


----------



## EmileH

Sappho said:


> These colors are so beautiful!!! The Colvert Kelly is so stunning!




Thank you. She's my favorite.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes24Fbg said:


> My new baby...




Oooooh stunning!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

UTW CW 09 - one scarf many possible matchings! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> UTW CW 09 - one scarf many possible matchings! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289038
> View attachment 3289039




Beautiful collection kat. I just received my its 09 yesterday too.


----------



## Jadeite

Hermes24Fbg said:


> My new baby...




Stunning moment.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful collection kat. I just received my its 09 yesterday too.




Thank you Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup.




Twins with you on both the moussie and the Colvert Kelly


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> UTW CW 09 - one scarf many possible matchings! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289038
> View attachment 3289039




My stunning friend I just love this CW of UTW and what a fab match for your bags[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You enable and inspire me my dear [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Twins with you on both the moussie and the Colvert Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289564




Stunning!!! Now you and Kat are making me want to run and grab a third CW of UTW [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning!!! Now you and Kat are making me want to run and grab a third CW of UTW [emoji30][emoji30]




It's a great moussie in any color


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a great moussie in any color




My wallet says thank you [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> My wallet says thank you [emoji8][emoji8]




Oh I wasn't trying to dissuade you. Get one in every color. They are all so fabulous. I want them all. [emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I wasn't trying to dissuade you. Get one in every color. They are all so fabulous. I want them all. [emoji23]




Hahaha!!! Now my wallet is trying to hide from me [emoji23][emoji23].... Gosh this design is really spectacular. I want them all too!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Twins with you on both the moussie and the Colvert Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289564




Truly perfect match. First it was CSGM Cd'E and now is this UTW moussie. Can't be happier with Colvert K and these scarves!! They suit you so well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> My stunning friend I just love this CW of UTW and what a fab match for your bags[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You enable and inspire me my dear [emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you dearest friend.


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Twins with you on both the moussie and the Colvert Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289564


 
Another lovely pairing with Miss Colvert...you've selected some very pretty scarves this season that compliment her so nicely and I know you'll enjoy wearing them!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

I love your choice of scarf!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Here's what I paired.  I haven't even taken my bag out yet.


----------



## Serva1

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Here's what I paired.  I haven't even taken my bag out yet.




This is a beautiful pairing[emoji170] Love the details of the scales. A dreambag...


----------



## Hat Trick

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Here's what I paired.  I haven't even taken my bag out yet.


Gosh, that's beautiful!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Here's what I paired.  I haven't even taken my bag out yet.



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Feeling the blues ... in a good way!


----------



## scholastican

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Here's what I paired.  I haven't even taken my bag out yet.




What a beautiful SO K!


----------



## scholastican

Finally caught up in this thread, thanks to a sleepless night. I'm such a fan of everyone's beautiful pairings. Thank you all for sharing your perfect matches. Keep 'em coming[emoji106][emoji122]


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Here's what I paired.  I haven't even taken my bag out yet.



*Hermes24Fbg*, So beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Feeling the blues ... in a good way!



Hi *xiangxiang*!  Gorgeous blues!


----------



## Kaya7

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Feeling the blues ... in a good way!



Gorgeous! Could you write the name of scarf and B blue?


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *xiangxiang*!  Gorgeous blues!



Thank you *etoile*, long time no see, hope you are well!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kaya7 said:


> Gorgeous! Could you write the name of scarf and B blue?



Thank you! The B is blue paradise and the shawl is Aux Portes du Palais.


----------



## Sappho

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Feeling the blues ... in a good way!




The blues are so dreamy....they remind me of island waters!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Here's what I paired.  I haven't even taken my bag out yet.




Wow!!! Love the combination [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Feeling the blues ... in a good way!




STUNNING [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## chicinthecity777

eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING [emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you dear!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sappho said:


> The blues are so dreamy....they remind me of island waters!!



I wish summer was here right now and I was on vacation surrounded by the dreamy blue sea! A girl can dream!


----------



## purplepoodles

Hermes do the very best blues!


----------



## purplepoodles

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Here's what I paired.  I haven't even taken my bag out yet.




Yummy croc! Great pair!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *etoile*, long time no see, hope you are well!



Yes, so nice to see you! Well, thanks, and hope you are, too. Hugs to Harry!


----------



## lanit

My newest shawl with Ms. Iris Picotin balcons cuff.


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> My newest shawl with Ms. Iris Picotin balcons cuff.



WOW lanit... What a gorgeous little trio!! Is the Balcons cuff a new addition?! Oh how I wish these enamels fit me...perhaps it's a good thing that they don't!!


----------



## lanit

hclubfan said:


> WOW lanit... What a gorgeous little trio!! Is the Balcons cuff a new addition?! Oh how I wish these enamels fit me...perhaps it's a good thing that they don't!!


Thank you sweets. Balcons is a few months old. It was right by the check out counter while I was waiting for the slow cashier to ring up my purchases. Think they do this on purpose. Like candy at the cashier in grocery store. Too irresistible. Your wrist is too small for pm?


----------



## thyme

lanit said:


> My newest shawl with Ms. Iris Picotin balcons cuff.



iris Pico is beautiful...lovely pairing!


----------



## lanit

chincac said:


> iris Pico is beautiful...lovely pairing!


Thank you CC. I thought you might like the yellows in this colorway dear.


----------



## thyme

lanit said:


> Thank you CC. I thought you might like the yellows in this colorway dear.



you know me too well   will pick up something small in yellow tomorrow!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Feeling the blues ... in a good way!



spectacular..perfect match!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> My newest shawl with Ms. Iris Picotin balcons cuff.




Gosh this is pure PERFECTION! The shawl, Picotin and the enamel look stunning together my dear lanit [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Yes, so nice to see you! Well, thanks, and hope you are, too. Hugs to Harry!



I have passed your hugs to Harry! He is doing really well and has an ever growing fan base!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> spectacular..perfect match!



Thank you dear!


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> Thank you sweets. Balcons is a few months old. It was right by the check out counter while I was waiting for the slow cashier to ring up my purchases. Think they do this on purpose. Like candy at the cashier in grocery store. Too irresistible. Your wrist is too small for pm?



The smallest size of the enamels, which I believe is a 62, fits me. But our store doesn't get many of those in stock. I would love a Balcons one some day. It's one of my favorite designs.


----------



## tea4two

lanit said:


> My newest shawl with Ms. Iris Picotin balcons cuff.




What a gorgeous trio! I absolutely adore S au P in this cw; goes so well with your iris Picotin [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## OrangeAddiction

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Feeling the blues ... in a good way!



Wow and more so....what a great pairing!  The colors are just fabulous and I'm sure you really enjoy wearing these ladies together!  Nicely done!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

lanit said:


> My newest shawl with Ms. Iris Picotin balcons cuff.



Wow...you can't do better than this with that color of Ms. SdP!  It's a stunning color combination and it can't help but look incredible IRL!  Another great pairing!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have passed your hugs to Harry! He is doing really well and has an ever growing fan base!



 so much charisma!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

I wasn't even shopping for blue....


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Blue Colvert


----------



## chicinthecity777

OrangeAddiction said:


> Wow and more so....what a great pairing!  The colors are just fabulous and I'm sure you really enjoy wearing these ladies together!  Nicely done!



Thank you dear! 



etoile de mer said:


> so much charisma!



Oh Harry is full of charisma!  Still a bit cheeky but nobody can say no to his little happy face!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lanit said:


> My newest shawl with Ms. Iris Picotin balcons cuff.



Beautiful pairing! Iris is still my favourite H purple!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Here's what I paired.  I haven't even taken my bag out yet.




Stunning!!!! [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Feeling the blues ... in a good way!




Love these blues!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

lanit said:


> My newest shawl with Ms. Iris Picotin balcons cuff.




Lanit, once again you have wowed me with your sophisticated and well-thought-out pairings. Another winner!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> Love these blues!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## snarfy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Feeling the blues ... in a good way!



Love the blues.


----------



## snarfy

Monday blues.


----------



## snarfy

Neutrals.


----------



## chicinthecity777

snarfy said:


> Love the blues.





snarfy said:


> Monday blues.





snarfy said:


> Neutrals.



Thank you honey! Love your pairings too! Is that BE?


----------



## tea4two

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Feeling the blues ... in a good way!




How utterly breathtaking! Wow! [emoji7]


----------



## tea4two

snarfy said:


> Monday blues.







snarfy said:


> Neutrals.


Both are perfectly paired; love it! [emoji7]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

snarfy said:


> Neutrals.



Beautiful pairing. Everytime I see a Bolide, my heart skips a beat. It is an under the radar bag but really captures my heart. Just wish that they are priced like a Halzan.


----------



## tea4two

chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful pairing. Everytime I see a Bolide, my heart skips a beat. It is an under the radar bag but really captures my heart. Just wish that they are priced like a Halzan.




ITA; but at least there was no real price increase in US & Canada this year; now's the time to get one! BTW chkpfbeliever, I love love love your Bolide 27


----------



## chicinthecity777

tea4two said:


> How utterly breathtaking! Wow! [emoji7]



Thank you dear!


----------



## lanit

BBC said:


> Lanit, once again you have wowed me with your sophisticated and well-thought-out pairings. Another winner!!!


Thanks so much xiangxiang and bbc!


----------



## snarfy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you honey! Love your pairings too! Is that BE?



Thank you!  My crappy phone camera doesn't show the colour well.  

KdT is blue Saffire.  Lindy is BdeG.  As you can see I have a problem with blue  All different shades of blue.  The CDC shawl works with all of them.  Have to throw in the Ferragamo mini bag.  Bought the bag because of the pretty blue.


----------



## snarfy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful pairing. Everytime I see a Bolide, my heart skips a beat. It is an under the radar bag but really captures my heart. Just wish that they are priced like a Halzan.



Thank you.  Yeah I wish the price is a little cheaper.  Should've bought one years ago!  I finally caved this year because I don't want to have to pay any more than what it is now.  At least in the States the prices are better than in Canada.


----------



## snarfy

tea4two said:


> Both are perfectly paired; love it! [emoji7]



My evil enabler friend, you need a bolide!


----------



## eternallove4bag

snarfy said:


> Monday blues.







snarfy said:


> Neutrals.







snarfy said:


> Thank you!  My crappy phone camera doesn't show the colour well.
> 
> 
> 
> KdT is blue Saffire.  Lindy is BdeG.  As you can see I have a problem with blue  All different shades of blue.  The CDC shawl works with all of them.  Have to throw in the Ferragamo mini bag.  Bought the bag because of the pretty blue.




Wow! You have some amazing bags and beautiful shawls to match [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

snarfy said:


> Thank you!  My crappy phone camera doesn't show the colour well.
> 
> KdT is blue Saffire.  Lindy is BdeG.  As you can see I have a problem with blue  All different shades of blue.  The CDC shawl works with all of them.  Have to throw in the Ferragamo mini bag.  Bought the bag because of the pretty blue.



I'm a sucker for blues too !! How can anyone not fall in love with Hermes blues ?? you need Blue Electric too !!


----------



## tea4two

snarfy said:


> Thank you!  My crappy phone camera doesn't show the colour well.
> 
> 
> 
> KdT is blue Saffire.  Lindy is BdeG.  As you can see I have a problem with blue  All different shades of blue.  The CDC shawl works with all of them.  Have to throw in the Ferragamo mini bag.  Bought the bag because of the pretty blue.




Lovely pic that really captures your love for blue! Love 'en all! [emoji7]


----------



## missjenn

snarfy said:


> Thank you!  My crappy phone camera doesn't show the colour well.
> 
> 
> 
> KdT is blue Saffire.  Lindy is BdeG.  As you can see I have a problem with blue  All different shades of blue.  The CDC shawl works with all of them.  Have to throw in the Ferragamo mini bag.  Bought the bag because of the pretty blue.




Absolutely love your blue collections. Excellent shades of blue!


----------



## snarfy

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm a sucker for blues too !! How can anyone not fall in love with Hermes blues ?? you need Blue Electric too !!



Hahaha....another evil enabler.  I do need BE


----------



## snarfy

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! You have some amazing bags and beautiful shawls to match [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





missjenn said:


> Absolutely love your blue collections. Excellent shades of blue!



Thank you!


----------



## snarfy

Saw the new Eperon d'or pareo at the boutique prompted me to take out the silk that I haven't used in years.


----------



## LVoe Louis

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Feeling the blues ... in a good way!


 Stunning!


----------



## LVoe Louis

Kat.Lee said:


> UTW CW 09 - one scarf many possible matchings! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289038
> View attachment 3289039


 
Love these colours.


----------



## tea4two

snarfy said:


> Saw the new Eperon d'or pareo at the boutique prompted me to take out the silk that I haven't used in years.




Ooooh very pretty with your Evie! [emoji7]


----------



## iamyumi

It's not a bag but they are just so perfect together!


----------



## merrydish

Super glorious!!!!!! 

You can also use it as a clutch. I do that with my Kelly Long Wallet when I'm not using the silver Farandole necklace as a lovely strap.


----------



## iamyumi

merrydish said:


> Super glorious!!!!!!
> 
> You can also use it as a clutch. I do that with my Kelly Long Wallet when I'm not using the silver Farandole necklace as a lovely strap.




Thank you! Will definitely give it a try


----------



## Dluvch

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Feeling the blues ... in a good way!



I am totally blown away by this!  The colors are stunning!  I love the way Epsom takes color, it is the most vibrant blue ever.  Love it with the shawl!


----------



## cavalla

lanit said:


> My newest shawl with Ms. Iris Picotin balcons cuff.



Love love love that purple and yellow pairing!


----------



## iamyumi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Feeling the blues ... in a good way!







snarfy said:


> Thank you!  My crappy phone camera doesn't show the colour well.
> 
> 
> 
> KdT is blue Saffire.  Lindy is BdeG.  As you can see I have a problem with blue  All different shades of blue.  The CDC shawl works with all of them.  Have to throw in the Ferragamo mini bag.  Bought the bag because of the pretty blue.




Omg blue heaven! I am completely in love!!


----------



## jennyle2

designerdiva40 said:


> my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly


It's a gorgeous bags! Love it so much I want one!


----------



## Sammy Royal

snarfy said:


> Monday blues.





snarfy said:


> Neutrals.





snarfy said:


> Thank you!  My crappy phone camera doesn't show the colour well.
> 
> KdT is blue Saffire.  Lindy is BdeG.  As you can see I have a problem with blue  All different shades of blue.  The CDC shawl works with all of them.  Have to throw in the Ferragamo mini bag.  Bought the bag because of the pretty blue.



Dear *snarfy*, just love all your pairings! True eye candy!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

snarfy said:


> Saw the new Eperon d'or pareo at the boutique prompted me to take out the silk that I haven't used in years.



Wow!! Beautiful combo! Such wonderful colours!



iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3298410
> 
> It's not a bag but they are just so perfect together!



Oh, this is just stunning!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Got some more friends for my Evie (Bleu St. Cyr)... 

Under the Waves 09 mousse (140 x 140) - needed to remove the Amazone strap in this combo and replaced it by a more suitable 90 x 90 scarf (which you can not see in this pic, though... )

And with Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs 12 CSGM and Twilly 04 - and her Amazone strap.


----------



## hclubfan

Sammy Royal said:


> Got some more friends for my Evie (Bleu St. Cyr)...
> 
> Under the Waves 09 mousse (140 x 140) - needed to remove the Amazone strap in this combo and replaced it by a more suitable 90 x 90 scarf (which you can not see in this pic, though... )
> 
> And with Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs 12 CSGM and Twilly 04 - and her Amazone strap.
> 
> View attachment 3300212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300213



Ooooh so pretty SammyRoyal!! I tried on that cw of Under the Waves and LOVED it!! Looks so beautiful with your Evelyne  And I love the colors in Au Pays des Oiseaux...it goes with everything!


----------



## Keren16

Getting ready for dinner


----------



## Jadeite

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3298410
> 
> It's not a bag but they are just so perfect together!




Indeed


----------



## Jadeite

Sammy Royal said:


> Got some more friends for my Evie (Bleu St. Cyr)...
> 
> 
> 
> Under the Waves 09 mousse (140 x 140) - needed to remove the Amazone strap in this combo and replaced it by a more suitable 90 x 90 scarf (which you can not see in this pic, though... )
> 
> 
> 
> And with Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs 12 CSGM and Twilly 04 - and her Amazone strap.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300213




What a fun pic . Lovely weather .


----------



## snarfy

Sammy Royal said:


> Got some more friends for my Evie (Bleu St. Cyr)...
> 
> Under the Waves 09 mousse (140 x 140) - needed to remove the Amazone strap in this combo and replaced it by a more suitable 90 x 90 scarf (which you can not see in this pic, though... )
> 
> And with Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs 12 CSGM and Twilly 04 - and her Amazone strap.
> 
> View attachment 3300212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300213



Wow, drooling over the blue......  Bleu St Cyr is such a pretty blue.


----------



## H.C.LV.

Sammy Royal said:


> Got some more friends for my Evie (Bleu St. Cyr)...
> 
> Under the Waves 09 mousse (140 x 140) - needed to remove the Amazone strap in this combo and replaced it by a more suitable 90 x 90 scarf (which you can not see in this pic, though... )
> 
> And with Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs 12 CSGM and Twilly 04 - and her Amazone strap.
> 
> View attachment 3300212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300213



Full of beautiful colours Sammy Royal!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

LVoe Louis said:


> Stunning!





Dira919 said:


> I am totally blown away by this!  The colors are stunning!  I love the way Epsom takes color, it is the most vibrant blue ever.  Love it with the shawl!





iamyumi said:


> Omg blue heaven! I am completely in love!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## tillie46

My new, little gavaroche to go with my 30cm Epsom, Bamboo Birkin....

If the picture turns out sideways, I don't know how to correct it, as it shows being in the upright position in my photos...


----------



## Keren16

snarfy said:


> Saw the new Eperon d'or pareo at the boutique prompted me to take out the silk that I haven't used in years.




Beautiful combination[emoji176]
It is a good feeling to be able to do that!


----------



## Keren16

lanit said:


> My newest shawl with Ms. Iris Picotin balcons cuff.




Terrific pieces[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## eternallove4bag

snarfy said:


> Saw the new Eperon d'or pareo at the boutique prompted me to take out the silk that I haven't used in years.



Stunning [emoji171][emoji171]



iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3298410
> 
> It's not a bag but they are just so perfect together!



Wow! Love the combination iamyumi [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... By the way I love matching my wallets to my shawls too! These days my wallets see more action than my bags anyway [emoji4][emoji4]



Sammy Royal said:


> Got some more friends for my Evie (Bleu St. Cyr)...
> 
> 
> 
> Under the Waves 09 mousse (140 x 140) - needed to remove the Amazone strap in this combo and replaced it by a more suitable 90 x 90 scarf (which you can not see in this pic, though... )
> 
> 
> 
> And with Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs 12 CSGM and Twilly 04 - and her Amazone strap.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300213



Both are such beautiful matches! Love ur shawls dear Sammy Royal with your evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



tillie46 said:


> My new, little gavaroche to go with my 30cm Epsom, Bamboo Birkin....
> 
> 
> 
> If the picture turns out sideways, I don't know how to correct it, as it shows being in the upright position in my photos...




Oh my that gorgeous green [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3300382
> 
> 
> Getting ready for dinner




Yay! This is my first time seeing your amazing BBK my friend and love how beautifully you have paired it!!! Gorgeous choices as always [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! This is my first time seeing your amazing BBK my friend and love how beautifully you have paired it!!! Gorgeous choices as always [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you EL4B!
I'm really bad about posting pics.&#128580;
In addition to that, my push notifications still don't work so it is difficult for me to read thread notifications. 
Hope all is well with you & your  H collection![emoji8][emoji136]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Thank you EL4B!
> I'm really bad about posting pics.&#128580;
> In addition to that, my push notifications still don't work so it is difficult for me to read thread notifications.
> Hope all is well with you & your  H collection![emoji8][emoji136]&#127995;




Haven't been on TPF myself my friend  but it's good to catch up once in a while and see pictures from friends like you [emoji8][emoji8].... Dying to see your RH K... Hint hint [emoji6][emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Haven't been on TPF myself my friend  but it's good to catch up once in a while and see pictures from friends like you [emoji8][emoji8].... Dying to see your RH K... Hint hint [emoji6][emoji6][emoji3]




I'll try to post pics of my RH K soon
It's my favorite bag[emoji173]&#65039;
I've been watching lots of utube recently & many of them about Birkins (oh no ...) I must exercise some self control!
Some feature your beautiful Etoupe B ghw.  Hope you are having a lot of happiness wearing her!  It's a beautiful bag as I am sure you are also.[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Blueboxes

My contribution &#10084;&#65039;
Rubis Evelyne and Collections Impériales Twilly.
( picture from my Insta, Pearlsinblueboxes )


----------



## Sappho

tillie46 said:


> My new, little gavaroche to go with my 30cm Epsom, Bamboo Birkin....
> 
> 
> 
> If the picture turns out sideways, I don't know how to correct it, as it shows being in the upright position in my photos...




Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sappho

Blueboxes said:


> My contribution [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Rubis Evelyne and Collections Impériales Twilly.
> 
> ( picture from my Insta, Pearlsinblueboxes )




Rubis is such a beautiful red!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> I'll try to post pics of my RH K soon
> It's my favorite bag[emoji173]&#65039;
> I've been watching lots of utube recently & many of them about Birkins (oh no ...) I must exercise some self control!
> Some feature your beautiful Etoupe B ghw.  Hope you are having a lot of happiness wearing her!  It's a beautiful bag as I am sure you are also.[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Am loving my B... Can't wait for you to get yours too! Trouble [emoji51][emoji51]... Oh well I am so enabled by your K's right now my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope to join u in the future!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Blueboxes said:


> My contribution [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Rubis Evelyne and Collections Impériales Twilly.
> 
> ( picture from my Insta, Pearlsinblueboxes )




So gorgeous!! Love rubis and twinsies on the CI twillies [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Am loving my B... Can't wait for you to get yours too! Trouble [emoji51][emoji51]... Oh well I am so enabled by your K's right now my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope to join u in the future!




Another way we think alike[emoji7]!
In a reverse sort of way[emoji14]
Your Birkin is enabling me[emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Another way we think alike[emoji7]!
> In a reverse sort of way[emoji14]
> Your Birkin is enabling me[emoji12]




Totally [emoji8][emoji8]... If we ever meet and shop together we are in so much of trouble [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## cavalla

tillie46 said:


> My new, little gavaroche to go with my 30cm Epsom, Bamboo Birkin....
> 
> If the picture turns out sideways, I don't know how to correct it, as it shows being in the upright position in my photos...



Lovely. Love the bright happy colors!


----------



## cavalla

Today the Jige is having fun dans un jardin anglais..


----------



## Sammy Royal

hclubfan said:


> Ooooh so pretty SammyRoyal!! I tried on that cw of Under the Waves and LOVED it!! Looks so beautiful with your Evelyne  And I love the colors in Au Pays des Oiseaux...it goes with everything!



Thank you very much, dear *hclubfan*!! You are soo right!!  Are we twins already or will we be twins soon...? 



Jadeite said:


> What a fun pic . Lovely weather .



Dear *Jadeite*! Thank you!!  This Evie is really such a fun bag!


----------



## Sammy Royal

snarfy said:


> Wow, drooling over the blue......  Bleu St Cyr is such a pretty blue.



Thank you so much!! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



H.C.LV. said:


> Full of beautiful colours Sammy Royal!!



Thank you, dear *H.C.LV.*!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Love the combination iamyumi [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... By the way I love matching my wallets to my shawls too! These days my wallets see more action than my bags anyway [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Both are such beautiful matches! Love ur shawls dear Sammy Royal with your evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my that gorgeous green [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]



Thank you for your kind words!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Blueboxes said:


> My contribution &#10084;&#65039;
> Rubis Evelyne and Collections Impériales Twilly.
> ( picture from my Insta, Pearlsinblueboxes )



Lovely together!! Beautiful colours!! 



cavalla said:


> Today the Jige is having fun dans un jardin anglais..
> 
> View attachment 3301797



Wowwww!!! This really is a dream combo!!! Perfect, perfect, perfect!!!


----------



## pamella

tillie46 said:


> My new, little gavaroche to go with my 30cm Epsom, Bamboo Birkin....
> 
> If the picture turns out sideways, I don't know how to correct it, as it shows being in the upright position in my photos...




Green heaven!!!  Just gorgeous, and just perfect for St. Pat's Day!!:


----------



## Jadeite

cavalla said:


> Today the Jige is having fun dans un jardin anglais..
> 
> View attachment 3301797




So prettily presented like a pixie in the woods


----------



## Maedi

cavalla said:


> Today the Jige is having fun dans un jardin anglais..
> 
> View attachment 3301797



So beautiful!


----------



## tillie46

pamella said:


> Green heaven!!!  Just gorgeous, and just perfect for St. Pat's Day!!:



Thanks, Pamella!!


----------



## cavalla

Sammy Royal said:


> Lovely together!! Beautiful colours!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wowwww!!! This really is a dream combo!!! Perfect, perfect, perfect!!!





Jadeite said:


> So prettily presented like a pixie in the woods





Maedi said:


> So beautiful!



 Thank you ladies~ Yes, she is my little pixie~~


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sammy Royal said:


> Got some more friends for my Evie (Bleu St. Cyr)...
> 
> Under the Waves 09 mousse (140 x 140) - needed to remove the Amazone strap in this combo and replaced it by a more suitable 90 x 90 scarf (which you can not see in this pic, though... )
> 
> And with Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs 12 CSGM and Twilly 04 - and her Amazone strap.
> 
> View attachment 3300212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300213





Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3300382
> 
> 
> Getting ready for dinner





tillie46 said:


> My new, little gavaroche to go with my 30cm Epsom, Bamboo Birkin....
> 
> If the picture turns out sideways, I don't know how to correct it, as it shows being in the upright position in my photos...





Blueboxes said:


> My contribution &#10084;&#65039;
> Rubis Evelyne and Collections Impériales Twilly.
> ( picture from my Insta, Pearlsinblueboxes )





cavalla said:


> Today the Jige is having fun dans un jardin anglais..
> 
> View attachment 3301797



Ladies, am loving all of these perfect combinations ~ divine eye-candy and so inspirational!


----------



## NestGirl

Blueboxes said:


> My contribution &#10084;&#65039;
> Rubis Evelyne and Collections Impériales Twilly.
> ( picture from my Insta, Pearlsinblueboxes )


So cute and sassy!


----------



## ThierryH

22 yrs old "Ms. Piggy" and Mythologies des Hommes Rouges


----------



## Jadeite

ThierryH said:


> 22 yrs old "Ms. Piggy" and Mythologies des Hommes Rouges




What a special bag!


----------



## ThierryH

Jadeite said:


> What a special bag!



Thanks, Jadeite.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Caducèe Rock 100 cm cashmere/silk CW07 (Prune/BdP/Grey and Prune Swift Toolbox 26. The darker photo is more accurate as to color.


----------



## purplepoodles

QuelleFromage said:


> Caducèe Rock 100 cm cashmere/silk CW07 (Prune/BdP/Grey and Prune Swift Toolbox 26. The darker photo is more accurate as to color.




Yummy! Love absolutely everything about this combo!


----------



## Ccc1

QuelleFromage said:


> Caducèe Rock 100 cm cashmere/silk CW07 (Prune/BdP/Grey and Prune Swift Toolbox 26. The darker photo is more accurate as to color.


Wow it's a perfect match


----------



## Kelly_76

QuelleFromage said:


> Caducèe Rock 100 cm cashmere/silk CW07 (Prune/BdP/Grey and Prune Swift Toolbox 26. The darker photo is more accurate as to color.




I love this combo, QuelleFromage!
Even the background with this gorgeous wall colour is perfect.


----------



## Sammy Royal

ThierryH said:


> 22 yrs old "Ms. Piggy" and Mythologies des Hommes Rouges



What a wondeful pairing!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

QuelleFromage said:


> Caducèe Rock 100 cm cashmere/silk CW07 (Prune/BdP/Grey and Prune Swift Toolbox 26. The darker photo is more accurate as to color.



Eye candy at its best!!! Love the combo and especially the first pic!! Absolutely amazing!!!  Cousin with you on the Caducee Rock. What a fantastic shawl!


----------



## ThierryH

Sammy Royal said:


> What a wondeful pairing!!!



Thanks dear Sammy


----------



## ThierryH

QuelleFromage said:


> Caducèe Rock 100 cm cashmere/silk CW07 (Prune/BdP/Grey and Prune Swift Toolbox 26. The darker photo is more accurate as to color.



Stunning! Beautiful combo!


----------



## cavalla

Sammy Royal said:


> Got some more friends for my Evie (Bleu St. Cyr)...
> 
> Under the Waves 09 mousse (140 x 140) - needed to remove the Amazone strap in this combo and replaced it by a more suitable 90 x 90 scarf (which you can not see in this pic, though... )
> 
> And with Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs 12 CSGM and Twilly 04 - and her Amazone strap.
> 
> View attachment 3300212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300213



Your Oiseaux Fleurs really pull everything together! Nice!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, am loving all of these perfect combinations ~ divine eye-candy and so inspirational!



Thank you 



QuelleFromage said:


> Caducèe Rock 100 cm cashmere/silk CW07 (Prune/BdP/Grey and Prune Swift Toolbox 26. The darker photo is more accurate as to color.



Nice pairing! Both style and color!


----------



## Sammy Royal

cavalla said:


> Your Oiseaux Fleurs really pull everything together! Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pairing! Both style and color!


 
Thank you so much, dear *cavalla*!


----------



## Notorious Pink

My new-to-me Kachinas with rouge H B and fuchsia exotic CDC....and rouge H exotic CDC....and rose sakura/ indigo belt...[emoji171][emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> My new-to-me Kachinas with rouge H B and fuchsia exotic CDC....and rouge H exotic CDC....and rose sakura/ indigo belt...[emoji171][emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3317458
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317459
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317460




Very pretty!


----------



## nicole0612

Not a perfect match, but we finally have sun in Seattle and I needed a bright color to pair with K. Kelly 35 with new twilly as a strap extender to wear cross body.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3317586
> 
> View attachment 3317588
> 
> 
> Not a perfect match, but we finally have sun in Seattle and I needed a bright color to pair with K. Kelly 35 with new twilly as a strap extender to wear cross body.




I found this perfect match version - back on a rainy, cloudy day...muted colors ok! Orange today for sunshine [emoji4]


----------



## merrydish

BBC said:


> My new-to-me Kachinas with rouge H B and fuchsia exotic CDC....and rouge H exotic CDC....and rose sakura/ indigo belt...[emoji171][emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3317458
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317459
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317460




Now that's truly positively divine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very pretty!






merrydish said:


> Now that's truly positively divine!!!!!!!!!!




Thank you thank you thank you!!!! I've always loved this design, and the colors just make me go [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

QuelleFromage said:


> Caducèe Rock 100 cm cashmere/silk CW07 (Prune/BdP/Grey and Prune Swift Toolbox 26. The darker photo is more accurate as to color.



Sophisticated but rockin'! 



BBC said:


> My new-to-me Kachinas with rouge H B and fuchsia exotic CDC....and rouge H exotic CDC....and rose sakura/ indigo belt...[emoji171][emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3317458
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317459
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317460



Glorious  



nicole0612 said:


> I found this perfect match version - back on a rainy, cloudy day...muted colors ok! Orange today for sunshine [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3317611



Agreed, this is great. I also love the orange, very inventive use of a twilly


----------



## papertiger

ThierryH said:


> 22 yrs old "Ms. Piggy" and Mythologies des Hommes Rouges



Heavenly match


----------



## QuelleFromage

purplepoodles said:


> Yummy! Love absolutely everything about this combo!





Ccc1 said:


> Wow it's a perfect match





Kelly_76 said:


> I love this combo, QuelleFromage!
> Even the background with this gorgeous wall colour is perfect.





Sammy Royal said:


> Eye candy at its best!!! Love the combo and especially the first pic!! Absolutely amazing!!!  Cousin with you on the Caducee Rock. What a fantastic shawl!





papertiger said:


> Sophisticated but rockin'!



Thank you all  My notifications aren't working so I am late but I appreciate all the kind words. The wall colour btw is "Down Pipe" by Farrow & Ball.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ThierryH said:


> 22 yrs old "Ms. Piggy" and Mythologies des Hommes Rouges





QuelleFromage said:


> Caducèe Rock 100 cm cashmere/silk CW07 (Prune/BdP/Grey and Prune Swift Toolbox 26. The darker photo is more accurate as to color.



Almost missed these pics and I'm glad that I scrolled back a few pages ~ gorgeous combinations. Major congrats, *Thierry* and *QF*.


----------



## ThierryH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Almost missed these pics and I'm glad that I scrolled back a few pages ~ gorgeous combinations. Major congrats, *Thierry* and *QF*.



Thank you, dear.


----------



## ThierryH

papertiger said:


> Heavenly match



Thanks so much, dear papertiger


----------



## Millicat

ThierryH said:


> 22 yrs old "Ms. Piggy" and Mythologies des Hommes Rouges





QuelleFromage said:


> Caducèe Rock 100 cm cashmere/silk CW07 (Prune/BdP/Grey and Prune Swift Toolbox 26. The darker photo is more accurate as to color.



Absolutely LOVE these


----------



## QuelleFromage

ThierryH said:


> 22 yrs old "Ms. Piggy" and Mythologies des Hommes Rouges



That bag is incredible!! I will never be comfortable with this scarf (I am part Native American) but it's a gorgeous pairing 




ThierryH said:


> Stunning! Beautiful combo!



Thank you 



cavalla said:


> Nice pairing! Both style and color!



Merci!!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Almost missed these pics and I'm glad that I scrolled back a few pages ~ gorgeous combinations. Major congrats, *Thierry* and *QF*.



Thank you Vigee! 



Millicat said:


> Absolutely LOVE these


----------



## ThierryH

QuelleFromage said:


> That bag is incredible!! I will never be comfortable with this scarf (I am part Native American) but it's a gorgeous pairing
> 
> Thanks so much, dear QuelleFromage. To be honest, Ms. Piggy would qualify for the "less than perfect Hermès" thread, as well. I had her refurbished last year at the H bag spa and am very unhappy with the result. The corners look worse than they did before! The color touch-up doesn't match the rest of the bag and is very obvious. IMHO, they did a horrible job on my lovely Ms. Piggy.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ThierryH said:


> QuelleFromage said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bag is incredible!! I will never be comfortable with this scarf (I am part Native American) but it's a gorgeous pairing
> 
> Thanks so much, dear QuelleFromage. To be honest, Ms. Piggy would qualify for the "less than perfect Hermès" thread, as well. I had her refurbished last year at the H bag spa and am very unhappy with the result. The corners look worse than they did before! The color touch-up doesn't match the rest of the bag and is very obvious. IMHO, they did a horrible job on my lovely Ms. Piggy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that - have you taken Ms. Piggy back and had a "chat" with the craftsperson?
> The good news is that the color touch up usually wears off, so can probably be improved
Click to expand...


----------



## ThierryH

QuelleFromage said:


> ThierryH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that - have you taken Ms. Piggy back and had a "chat" with the craftsperson?
> The good news is that the color touch up usually wears off, so can probably be improved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not dare to tell them how disappointed I am. At the time I had it refurbished they had a new in-house craftswoman and I did not want to get her in trouble.
> 
> I posted pics of the bag in doc's vintage bags nightmares thread
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...-nightmares-and-hermes-leather-917933-48.html
> 
> Hope she will have any advice on how to "improve" the corners.
> The thing is - I do not use the bag now that it's such a mess. Therefore, the color won't wear off.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sammy Royal

BBC said:


> My new-to-me Kachinas with rouge H B and fuchsia exotic CDC....and rouge H exotic CDC....and rose sakura/ indigo belt...[emoji171][emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3317458
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317459
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317460



FIREWORKS!!! Just gorgeous together!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

CSGM Panthera Pardus 06 and my new-to-me Omnibus Bag MM in fauve Barenia/Toile as my Out of Africa combo :


----------



## doloresmia

Sammy Royal said:


> CSGM Panthera Pardus 06 and my new-to-me Omnibus Bag MM in fauve Barenia/Toile as my Out of Africa combo :
> 
> ]




Gorgeous!!!!!! My favorite color combinations


----------



## merrydish

Splendid color combo!!!


----------



## thyme

Sammy Royal said:


> CSGM Panthera Pardus 06 and my new-to-me Omnibus Bag MM in fauve Barenia/Toile as my Out of Africa combo :



the shawl is perfection on you! what a special bag too..


----------



## JRTgal

Sammy Royal said:


> CSGM Panthera Pardus 06 and my new-to-me Omnibus Bag MM in fauve Barenia/Toile as my Out of Africa combo :
> 
> View attachment 3324747
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324748


Oh, my dear Sammy!  How chic and elegant you are! Congrats on that beautiful barenia baby. How I would love to bring some barenia into my life.


----------



## sissy milano

sammy royal said:


> csgm panthera pardus 06 and my new-to-me omnibus bag mm in fauve barenia/toile as my out of africa combo :
> 
> View attachment 3324747
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324748



stunning you!!!


----------



## Myrkur

Sammy Royal said:


> CSGM Panthera Pardus 06 and my new-to-me Omnibus Bag MM in fauve Barenia/Toile as my Out of Africa combo :
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324748




Loove this !! I have a Barenia - Toile bag coming too soon and this combo looks perfect


----------



## Myrkur

I thought these look good together


----------



## sissy milano

Constance Elan en veau doblis craie with zebra pegasus and brandebourg


----------



## thyme

Myrkur said:


> I thought these look good together



The swift glows!


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> Constance Elan en veau doblis craie with zebra pegasus and brandebourg



Absolutely stunning!  Wow


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> Absolutely stunning!  Wow



thank you dear chincac.


----------



## thyme

Let's make it a swift day on this thread!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> Constance Elan en veau doblis craie with zebra pegasus and brandebourg





chincac said:


> Let's make it a swift day on this thread!



Pure gorgeousness, great eye-candy from two of my favorite tPFers!


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> Let's make it a swift day on this thread!



gorgeous!! love this GM so much.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Pure gorgeousness, great eye-candy from two of my favorite tPFers!



thank you dear friend


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Pure gorgeousness, great eye-candy from two of my favorite tPFers!





sissy milano said:


> gorgeous!! love this GM so much.



 *Vigee* and *sissy*, thank you to two of my favourite tpfers too!!


----------



## ghoztz

sissy milano said:


> Constance Elan en veau doblis craie with zebra pegasus and brandebourg



Your Constance's colour is in perfect neutral color.  It looks so stunning with the Zebra Pegasus & Brandebourgs


----------



## Millicat

sissy milano said:


> Constance Elan en veau doblis craie with zebra pegasus and brandebourg



Absolutely LOVE this combination - everything about it !


----------



## trishaluvslv

ghoztz said:


> Your Constance's colour is in perfect neutral color.  It looks so stunning with the Zebra Pegasus & Brandebourgs


You are feeding my neutral bag obsession...This is simply spectacular....and so elegant[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## trishaluvslv

chincac said:


> Let's make it a swift day on this thread!


You made MY day dear chinac..This is a stunning combo

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## trishaluvslv

designerdiva40 said:


> my very first H shawl that still remains my favourite & it matches my new Feu B perfectly


Dear dd40, please what style/colorway is this gm dear?  I can't stop obsessing....do share please

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thyme

trishaluvslv said:


> You made MY day dear chinac..This is a stunning combo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



thank you *trisha*


----------



## sissy milano

love how light change on this leather


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

One from the archives, Etain K35 & Gue&#768;pards 90cm silk


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> love how light change on this leather



beautiful! twins on the shawl...sadly not on the Constance! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> One from the archives, Etain K35 & Guèpards 90cm silk



*Vigee*, gray and pink match perfectly!!


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> One from the archives, Etain K35 & Guèpards 90cm silk



always so elegant


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> beautiful! twins on the shawl...sadly not on the Constance!
> 
> 
> 
> *Vigee*, gray and pink match perfectly!!



thank you dear


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

One more, BI B35, MetM GM, BI CDC & KD


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> always so elegant



Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Sappho

sissy milano said:


> love how light change on this leather



What a pic! These creamy neutrals are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Sappho

VigeeLeBrun said:


> One from the archives, Etain K35 & Gue&#768;pards 90cm silk



This is just beyond gorgeous! The etain K with that silk!! To die for!


----------



## sissy milano

Sappho said:


> What a pic! These creamy neutrals are just gorgeous!!



thank you


----------



## EmileH

Some fun matches for my bleu hydra picotin.


----------



## bagidiotic

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Some fun matches for my bleu hydra picotin.
> 
> View attachment 3327057
> View attachment 3327059
> View attachment 3327061


Very fun and nice indeed


----------



## Possum

Not really a 'match', but still a nice combination with Bambou Victoria II and Tatouage Jungle Love


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Possum said:


> Not really a 'match', but still a nice combination with Bambou Victoria II and Tatouage Jungle Love
> View attachment 3327137



A beautiful contrasting combination, *Possum*!


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Some fun matches for my bleu hydra picotin.
> 
> View attachment 3327057
> View attachment 3327059
> View attachment 3327061



love all especially the last pic!


----------



## sissy milano

Possum said:


> Not really a 'match', but still a nice combination with Bambou Victoria II and Tatouage Jungle Love
> View attachment 3327137



stunning contrast combo!


----------



## Possum

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A beautiful contrasting combination, *Possum*!


 


sissy milano said:


> stunning contrast combo!


Thankyou so much *VigeeLeBrun* and *sissy milano* ~ my favourite style icons!


----------



## thyme

Possum said:


> Not really a 'match', but still a nice combination with Bambou Victoria II and Tatouage Jungle Love



perfect contrast...it works!


----------



## Possum

chincac said:


> perfect contrast...it works!




Thankyou dear chincac! [emoji255]


----------



## ghoztz

Possum said:


> Not really a 'match', but still a nice combination with Bambou Victoria II and Tatouage Jungle Love
> View attachment 3327137




Love the color combo with your Victoria!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Playing with my new KP!


----------



## MYH

BBC said:


> Playing with my new KP!
> 
> View attachment 3328757
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328760
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328761


Wonderful! You will enjoy your new pochette so much!


----------



## sissy milano

BBC said:


> Playing with my new KP!
> 
> View attachment 3328757
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328760
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328761


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Playing with my new KP!
> 
> View attachment 3328757
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328760
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328761



Wowza, *BBC,* so much to love in these pics! Perfect combinations and congrats!


----------



## thyme

BBC said:


> Playing with my new KP!



how fun! all gorgeous..congrats!


----------



## Sammy Royal

doloresmia said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!! My favorite color combinations


Thank you soo much!! 


merrydish said:


> Splendid color combo!!!


Thank you, *merrydish*!!



chincac said:


> the shawl is perfection on you! what a special bag too..


Dear *chincac*! Thank you for your nice words!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

JRTgal said:


> Oh, my dear Sammy!  How chic and elegant you are! Congrats on that beautiful barenia baby. How I would love to bring some barenia into my life.


My dear friend, thank you soo much!!  This barenia baby found me on my birthday by sheer accident - I like to call it fate...  



sissy milano said:


> stunning you!!!


Thank you, dear *sissy*! 



Myrkur said:


> Loove this !! I have a Barenia - Toile bag coming too soon and this combo looks perfect


Thank you!! Please share some pics!  Can't get enough of Barenia/Toile...


----------



## Sammy Royal

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3325271
> 
> 
> I thought these look good together


Really like this!!! Thanks for sharing! 



sissy milano said:


> Constance Elan en veau doblis craie with zebra pegasus and brandebourg


Dear *sissy*, your collection is just soooooo wonderful...  Eye candy at its best!!!



chincac said:


> Let's make it a swift day on this thread!


Looove this colour!! &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Sammy Royal

VigeeLeBrun said:


> One from the archives, Etain K35 & Guèpards 90cm silk





VigeeLeBrun said:


> One more, BI B35, MetM GM, BI CDC & KD



Gorgeous pairings...!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Some fun matches for my bleu hydra picotin.
> 
> View attachment 3327057
> View attachment 3327059
> View attachment 3327061



My dear *Pocket*, beautiful combos!!! Just love your Pico!! AMAZING!!! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Sammy Royal

Possum said:


> Not really a 'match', but still a nice combination with Bambou Victoria II and Tatouage Jungle Love
> View attachment 3327137


That's really, really good together!!!



BBC said:


> Playing with my new KP!
> 
> View attachment 3328757
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328760
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328761


Dear *BBC*! What a stunning KP!! Love all your combos!!!


----------



## thyme

Sammy Royal said:


> Looove this colour!!



thank you *Sammy *


----------



## EmileH

Sammy Royal said:


> My dear *Pocket*, beautiful combos!!! Just love your Pico!! AMAZING!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




Thank you dear Sammy.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> Wonderful! You will enjoy your new pochette so much!




Thank you!!! [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



sissy milano said:


>




Inspired by you! [emoji254]



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, *BBC,* so much to love in these pics! Perfect combinations and congrats!




Thank you - love your pairing too (especially the BI[emoji170]!)



chincac said:


> how fun! all gorgeous..congrats!




Thank you! I'm having fun playing...the color is actually quite a lot of my scarves.



Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *BBC*! What a stunning KP!! Love all your combos!!!




Thanks - more to come!


----------



## Possum

ghoztz said:


> Love the color combo with your Victoria!!


Thankyou dear ghoztz!


----------



## MaiTai

Bolide 31 in Bleu de Prusse with a Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM in bleu/violet/parme




http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybaga

MaiTai said:


> Bolide 31 in Bleu de Prusse with a Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM in bleu/violet/parme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



What a beautiful match!!! Your Bolide and Cavalleria are a match made in HERMES HEAVEN! Thank you for sharing! 

Came back to say that I just saw your Clic H peeking from underneath your shawl. Blue Indiene? So pretty!


----------



## lanit

MaiTai said:


> Bolide 31 in Bleu de Prusse with a Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM in bleu/violet/parme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Such a beautiful combination and photo MT! Seriously, you can publish (and model for)  in LeMonde magazine. 



Ladybaga said:


> What a beautiful match!!! Your Bolide and Cavalleria are a match made in HERMES HEAVEN! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Came back to say that I just saw your Clic H peeking from underneath your shawl. Blue Indiene? So pretty!



Yahoo, ladyB. Where have you been hiding sweets! Miss you on SITD dearest. Swing by and post some of your gorgeous silks please!


----------



## MaiTai

Ladybaga said:


> What a beautiful match!!! Your Bolide and Cavalleria are a match made in HERMES HEAVEN! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Came back to say that I just saw your Clic H peeking from underneath your shawl. Blue Indiene? So pretty!



Many thanks *Ladybaga*, happy you like the pairing! Well spotted re the bracelet, it's Bleu Indiens indeed 



lanit said:


> Brava Dear MT! Gorgeously styled and your Ms. Blue  convinced me to find my first bolide. A 37 eventually became to big and  heavy for me, but the chevre raisin is my go bag that suits many  occasions. Headed to the ballet this afternoon. Will bring her along to  enjoy some contemporary dance performance and tea service!
> I love the way blues bring out your coloring.



Thanks so much, dearest lanit! Love your raisin chevre Bolide, she's a real beauty 
Have fun at the ballet!

http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MaiTai

lanit said:


> Such a beautiful combination and photo MT! Seriously, you can publish (and model for)  in LeMonde magazine.



Aww you are way too kind, but thank you 

http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sappho

MaiTai said:


> Bolide 31 in Bleu de Prusse with a Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM in bleu/violet/parme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Beautiful dusty blues!!


----------



## sissy milano

MaiTai said:


> Bolide 31 in Bleu de Prusse with a Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM in bleu/violet/parme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




blue heaven dear MT!
twin with this special CSGM


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> Such a beautiful combination and photo MT! Seriously, you can publish (and model for)  in LeMonde magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo, ladyB. Where have you been hiding sweets! Miss you on SITD dearest. Swing by and post some of your gorgeous silks please!




Hi lanit!! Hope you are doing well!  Hugs to you!
I miss y'all, too! I'll be sure to post this week! ( Even if it rains!) Here is a pic of my bday Hermes. My second Under The Waves, RGHW Bdg print of hinge bracelet and horn necklace.


----------



## Ladybaga

Under The Waves cw 12, blue indigo Kelly 32
Horn necklace


----------



## Ladybaga

Last one paired with RC Epsom 32 Kelly.


----------



## EmileH

Ladybaga said:


> Under The Waves cw 12, blue indigo Kelly 32
> Horn necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331266







Ladybaga said:


> Last one paired with RC Epsom 32 Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331273




Such beautiful combinations ladybaga. I love how you brought it all together with the necklace.


----------



## MaiTai

Thank you Sappho and *sissy milano

* Twin hugs *sissy milano !

Ladybaga* fabuous pairings and beautiful b-day present!


----------



## scarf1

MaiTai said:


> Bolide 31 in Bleu de Prusse with a Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM in bleu/violet/parme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Beautiful blues! My favorite color!



Ladybaga said:


> Hi lanit!! Hope you are doing well!  Hugs to you!
> I miss y'all, too! I'll be sure to post this week! ( Even if it rains!) Here is a pic of my bday Hermes. My second Under The Waves, RGHW Bdg print of hinge bracelet and horn necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331260


Glad to see you stop by again. As always, love your choices! That hinge bracelet is absolutely perfect with the scarf!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MaiTai said:


> Bolide 31 in Bleu de Prusse with a Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM in bleu/violet/parme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Gorgeous pieces, MaiTai!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



Ladybaga said:


> Hi lanit!! Hope you are doing well!  Hugs to you!
> I miss y'all, too! I'll be sure to post this week! ( Even if it rains!) Here is a pic of my bday Hermes. My second Under The Waves, RGHW Bdg print of hinge bracelet and horn necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331260







Ladybaga said:


> Last one paired with RC Epsom 32 Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331273




Ladybaga stunning as usual! And twins on this amazing scarf!!!! [emoji322]


----------



## ehy12

Etoupe lindy with cavalcadour gm cashmere shawl


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladybaga said:


> Under The Waves cw 12, blue indigo Kelly 32
> Horn necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331266





Ladybaga said:


> Last one paired with RC Epsom 32 Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331273





ehy12 said:


> Etoupe lindy with cavalcadour gm cashmere shawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331382



Loving all of this eye-candy, they are all perfection. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Sappho

Ladybaga said:


> Under The Waves cw 12, blue indigo Kelly 32
> Horn necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331266




Just gorgeous!! The horn necklace ties everything up so beautifully!!


----------



## lanit

Ladybaga said:


> Last one paired with RC Epsom 32 Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331273


Super stunning eye candies LadyB! Brava on each and every one! I love this colorway of UTW!
xoxo


----------



## thyme

ehy12 said:


> Etoupe lindy with cavalcadour gm cashmere shawl



beautiful neutral pairing!



Ladybaga said:


> Under The Waves cw 12, blue indigo Kelly 32
> Horn necklace





Ladybaga said:


> Last one paired with RC Epsom 32 Kelly.



*Ladybaga*, lovely pairings with your gorgeous Ks! 



MaiTai said:


> Bolide 31 in Bleu de Prusse with a Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM in bleu/violet/parme



*MaiTai*, you are always classy and elegant with your style and pairings


----------



## lanit

My little contribution today - not matchy at all, but seems to work with such light colors in the Point d'Orgue mousse - needed some hefty contrast.


----------



## Ladybaga

Ladybaga stunning as usual! And twins on this amazing scarf!!!! [emoji322][/QUOTE]


BBC, YOU and thegriswolds were my inspiration for getting this colorway. ( my second UTW silk.) It's amazing how much this scarf matches items in my wardrobe.


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> My little contribution today - not matchy at all, but seems to work with such light colors in the Point d'Orgue mousse - needed some hefty contrast.




Lanit,
You always have beautiful contributions!  I know I sound like a broken record, but once again, another HOME RUN
from you!


----------



## Ladybaga

chincac said:


> *Ladybaga*, lovely pairings with your gorgeous Ks!
> 
> Thank you so much, chincac! [emoji4] I've been having fun with this scarf. It matches quite a few pieces in my wardrobe.


----------



## Ladybaga

MaiTai said:


> Bolide 31 in Bleu de Prusse with a Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM in bleu/violet/parme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Such beautiful combinations ladybaga. I love how you brought it all together with the necklace.





MaiTai said:


> Thank you Sappho and *sissy milano
> 
> * Twin hugs *sissy milano !
> 
> Ladybaga* fabuous pairings and beautiful b-day present!





scarf1 said:


> Beautiful blues! My favorite color!
> 
> 
> Glad to see you stop by again. As always, love your choices! That hinge bracelet is absolutely perfect with the scarf!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Loving all of this eye-candy, they are all perfection. Thanks for the pics!





Sappho said:


> Just gorgeous!! The horn necklace ties everything up so beautifully!!



Thank you all so much! Your lovely comments have me smiling and blushing! Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


----------



## Ladybaga

ehy12 said:


> Etoupe lindy with cavalcadour gm cashmere shawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331382



ehy12,
This is a perfect pairing! I love everything about this picture! Your lindy and shawl represent some of my favorite colors. Truly magnificent! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MaiTai said:


> Bolide 31 in Bleu de Prusse with a Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM in bleu/violet/parme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




MT, this is my favorite combo from your collection and I recall the story about your trip collecting this bag.


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> Super stunning eye candies LadyB! Brava on each and every one! I love this colorway of UTW!
> xoxo



Thank you, lanit! (I posted on SOTD a few minutes ago.  Not "on theme" but I'm restarting my engines....)


----------



## scarf1

lanit said:


> My little contribution today - not matchy at all, but seems to work with such light colors in the Point d'Orgue mousse - needed some hefty contrast.


Omg! Love this! And that mousse is absolutely ethereal!


----------



## Luvquality

Lanit, a stunning combination!


----------



## ehy12

Ladybaga said:


> ehy12,
> This is a perfect pairing! I love everything about this picture! Your lindy and shawl represent some of my favorite colors. Truly magnificent! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much!! One of my favorite pairings as well!!


----------



## EmileH

ehy12 said:


> Etoupe lindy with cavalcadour gm cashmere shawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331382




So very classic. I don't think I have ever seen that csgm.


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> My little contribution today - not matchy at all, but seems to work with such light colors in the Point d'Orgue mousse - needed some hefty contrast.




So very elegant I love subtle matches like this.


----------



## lanit

Ladybaga said:


> Lanit,
> You always have beautiful contributions!  I know I sound like a broken record, but once again, another HOME RUN
> from you!





scarf1 said:


> Omg! Love this! And that mousse is absolutely ethereal!





Luvquality said:


> Lanit, a stunning combination!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> So very elegant I love subtle matches like this.



Thanks so much ladyB, scarf1, luvqulity and PbP. It was a very warm day here and stuffy at the ballet. Grateful for a light mousse for a change.


----------



## sissy milano

men dep


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> men dep



*sissy*, fabulous pairings as always!!


----------



## Serva1

sissy milano said:


> men dep




These scarfs are so beautiful and you always post so good quality pics sissy. Love H and horses [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> *sissy*, fabulous pairings as always!!





Serva1 said:


> These scarfs are so beautiful and you always post so good quality pics sissy. Love H and horses [emoji173]&#65039;



thank you *chincac* and *Serva1*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> men dep



*sissy*, my friend, your combinations are always so right for each other and really perfection but I can't take my eyes off of your picnic K ~ what a beauty!


----------



## drxxy

Rouge B30 with Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs


----------



## thyme

drxxy said:


> Rouge B30 with Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs




wow..love the box calf B!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> men dep



Haven't visited in a bit and so happy you are still posting these fabulous matchings *sissy*  is the second shawl more purple or blue pls? V pretty!!


----------



## sissy milano

drxxy said:


> Rouge B30 with Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335798





your B is TDF! congrats!!


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *sissy*, my friend, your combinations are always so right for each other and really perfection but I can't take my eyes off of your picnic K ~ what a beauty!



thank you very much my dear friend, finally the right season for picnic is here.



GNIPPOHS said:


> Haven't visited in a bit and so happy you are still posting these fabulous matchings *sissy*  is the second shawl more purple or blue pls? V pretty!!



thank you dear *GNIPPOHS*, the second is totally blue, close to jeans color.
very easy and not elegant at all, in a good way I mean


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039;&#127475;&#127473;
Gorgeous pairings and somehow the most stunning bags are always found in this tread. 
Barenia princess found 2 perfect Panthers at FSH. This one looks better with my complexion. The shawl looks less yellow IRL, I just cannot manage to take a better pic


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039;&#127475;&#127473;
> Gorgeous pairings and somehow the most stunning bags are always found in this tread.
> Barenia princess found 2 perfect Panthers at FSH. This one looks better with my complexion. The shawl looks less yellow IRL, I just cannot manage to take a better pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335906




Perfect ion! My favorite colorway of that design. Enjoy Paris!


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfect ion! My favorite colorway of that design. Enjoy Paris!




Thank you PbP, despite the gloomy weather love everything in Paris [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Notorious Pink

I hope you don't mind a few more perfect matches, forgot to put the KP in the pics but it matches, too:



(The shoes almost blend in with the scarf!!!)







(Guest appearance pic, it all matches...[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170])


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> thank you very much my dear friend, finally the right season for picnic is here.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear *GNIPPOHS*, the second is totally blue, close to jeans color.
> very easy and not elegant at all, in a good way I mean



Thank you sissy... Am a big blue lover and really like this shawl must ask my SA about it


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> I hope you don't mind a few more perfect matches, forgot to put the KP in the pics but it matches, too:
> 
> View attachment 3336192
> 
> (The shoes almost blend in with the scarf!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3336194
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336195
> 
> 
> (Guest appearance pic, it all matches...[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170])
> 
> View attachment 3336197



Love the burst of colors in these photos *BBC!* GORGEOUS shoes as well!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039;&#127475;&#127473;
> Gorgeous pairings and somehow the most stunning bags are always found in this tread.
> Barenia princess found 2 perfect Panthers at FSH. This one looks better with my complexion. The shawl looks less yellow IRL, I just cannot manage to take a better pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335906



Perfect match *Serva1*  Your little barenia b is too adorable.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> I hope you don't mind a few more perfect matches, forgot to put the KP in the pics but it matches, too:
> 
> View attachment 3336192
> 
> (The shoes almost blend in with the scarf!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3336194
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336195
> 
> 
> (Guest appearance pic, it all matches...[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170])
> 
> View attachment 3336197



OMG, *BBC,* my eyes hurt from all of your beautiful H loot and bling in one post!!! Great job putting together fab pics!


----------



## sissy milano

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039;&#55356;&#56819;&#55356;&#56817;
> Gorgeous pairings and somehow the most stunning bags are always found in this tread.
> Barenia princess found 2 perfect Panthers at FSH. This one looks better with my complexion. The shawl looks less yellow IRL, I just cannot manage to take a better pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335906



stunning combo dear


----------



## sissy milano

BBC said:


> I hope you don't mind a few more perfect matches, forgot to put the KP in the pics but it matches, too:
> 
> View attachment 3336192
> 
> (The shoes almost blend in with the scarf!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3336194
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336195
> 
> 
> (Guest appearance pic, it all matches...[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170])
> 
> View attachment 3336197



your pics are so happy! congrats dear


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you sissy... Am a big blue lover and really like this shawl must ask my SA about it



you will be very happy next season


----------



## Serva1

GNIPPOHS said:


> Perfect match *Serva1*  Your little barenia b is too adorable.



Thank you Gnippohs [emoji173]&#65039;



sissy milano said:


> stunning combo dear



Thank you dear [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Inspired by sissy's post...  men's shawls


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Inspired by sissy's post...  men's shawls



OMG that constance elan


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> OMG that constance elan


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> Inspired by sissy's post...  men's shawls



*GNIPPOHS*, your pairing is quite lovely and your lisse Constance Elan is AMAZING. Thanks for the beautiful pic.


----------



## Serva1

GNIPPOHS said:


> Inspired by sissy's post...  men's shawls




What can I say, love the shawl and that lisse elan....absolutely gorgeous Gnippohs [emoji170]


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> Inspired by sissy's post...  men's shawls



jaw dropped...what a fabulous constance..!


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> I hope you don't mind a few more perfect matches, forgot to put the KP in the pics but it matches, too:
> 
> View attachment 3336192
> 
> (The shoes almost blend in with the scarf!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3336194
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336195
> 
> 
> (Guest appearance pic, it all matches...[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170])
> 
> View attachment 3336197



These pictures and matches are brilliant !
Those shoes!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Taking a bit of liberty with my post 
My shawl matches my dress, wolford hosiery  and my TUMI rolling bag
Here- traveling


----------



## TankerToad

Ok my nails too!
Ha!


----------



## TankerToad

Another 2016 shawl with a S/S 2016 Chanel and Belstaff jacket


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Taking a bit of liberty with my post
> 
> My shawl matches my dress, wolford hosiery  and my TUMI rolling bag
> 
> Here- traveling







TankerToad said:


> Ok my nails too!
> 
> Ha!







TankerToad said:


> Another 2016 shawl with a S/S 2016 Chanel and Belstaff jacket




Love the fabulous matches, TT! Beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

GNIPPOHS said:


> Inspired by sissy's post...  men's shawls




Gorgeous combination, GNIPPOHS![emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

TankerToad said:


> Taking a bit of liberty with my post
> 
> My shawl matches my dress, wolford hosiery  and my TUMI rolling bag
> 
> Here- traveling




Such elegant pics TT and with those pairings you are truly travelling in style [emoji1]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *GNIPPOHS*, your pairing is quite lovely and your lisse Constance Elan is AMAZING. Thanks for the beautiful pic.





Serva1 said:


> What can I say, love the shawl and that lisse elan....absolutely gorgeous Gnippohs [emoji170]





chincac said:


> jaw dropped...what a fabulous constance..!





BBC said:


> Gorgeous combination, GNIPPOHS![emoji170]



Thank you *Vigee, Serva1, Chincac, BBC!* happy to share


----------



## sissy milano

TankerToad said:


> Another 2016 shawl with a S/S 2016 Chanel and Belstaff jacket



stunning TT


----------



## trishaluvslv

TankerToad said:


> Taking a bit of liberty with my post
> My shawl matches my dress, wolford hosiery  and my TUMI rolling bag
> Here- traveling


Oooooh my....just delicious....love these tones..which gm is this dear?

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039;&#127475;&#127473;
> Gorgeous pairings and somehow the most stunning bags are always found in this tread.
> Barenia princess found 2 perfect Panthers at FSH. This one looks better with my complexion. The shawl looks less yellow IRL, I just cannot manage to take a better pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335906


[emoji7] Just gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> [emoji7] Just gorgeous!!!!!




Thank you ehy [emoji173]&#65039; blushing


----------



## sissy milano

red love


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> red love



Stunning red croc!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

sissy milano said:


> red love


Well this just takes my breath away .... is that a matte Croc.   it looks like it has an incredible patina and has softened a little bit.... what color is this dear it's incredible?

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> Stunning red croc!!



thank you *chincac*



trishaluvslv said:


> Well this just takes my breath away .... is that a matte Croc.   it looks like it has an incredible patina and has softened a little bit.... what color is this dear it's incredible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



matt rouge H and she really is a little bit softer than other croco bags, you have a special eye dear


----------



## Freckles1

sissy milano said:


> red love




Insanity!!!! The croc and scarf are to die for!! 
Thank you for sharing your beauties!!!


----------



## Serva1

sissy milano said:


> red love




This is so beautiful and perfect pairing with the shawl (phw with grey tones and burnt red in the shawl). Love the horses in this particular design [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## seasounds

sissy milano said:


> red love


 
What a show-stopping look!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

sissy milano said:


> red love



This is a beautiful example of Rouge H in matte. I have been offered one long ago and it was much more brown. Lovely pairing with the shawl!


----------



## sissy milano

Freckles1 said:


> Insanity!!!! The croc and scarf are to die for!!
> Thank you for sharing your beauties!!!



thanks for your kind comment.



Serva1 said:


> This is so beautiful and perfect pairing with the shawl (phw with grey tones and burnt red in the shawl). Love the horses in this particular design [emoji173]&#65039;



this shawl is truly a beauty



seasounds said:


> What a show-stopping look!  Just gorgeous!



thank you dear *seasounds*



periogirl28 said:


> This is a beautiful example of Rouge H in matte. I have been offered one long ago and it was much more brown. Lovely pairing with the shawl!



thank you and you are right, sometimes is more dark


----------



## trishaluvslv

sissy milano said:


> thank you *chincac*
> 
> 
> 
> matt rouge H and she really is a little bit softer than other croco bags, you have a special eye dear


I thought I recognized Rouge h, I have a mat Gator CDC in rouge H... it's much more of a true deep red than you see in Clemence or chevre or togo..they look much more burgundy....this is perfection

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## snarfy

Taking this indigo cutie out for the first time.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

snarfy said:


> Taking this indigo cutie out for the first time.



Gorgeous combination with your Lanvin ballerinas and Echec du Roi, perfection!


----------



## merrydish

Super combo of exquisite items, Snarfy!


----------



## snarfy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous combination with your Lanvin ballerinas and Echec du Roi, perfection!





merrydish said:


> Super combo of exquisite items, Snarfy!



Thank you!  Really love the size of B25.


----------



## sissy milano

snarfy said:


> Taking this indigo cutie out for the first time.



Love all in this pic 
Congrats


----------



## tabbi001

My baby &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## sissy milano

tabbi001 said:


> My baby &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



beautiful! congrats on your special red pico!


----------



## weibandy

sissy milano said:


> red love



I could look at this for hours.  So stunning!


----------



## sissy milano

weibandy said:


> I could look at this for hours.  So stunning!



thank you, so sweet.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> red love



*LOVE indeed! STUNNER bag and love the shawl too! *


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> red love



How did I miss this pic, my friend? So very gorgeous!!!


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> *LOVE indeed! STUNNER bag and love the shawl too! *





VigeeLeBrun said:


> How did I miss this pic, my friend? So very gorgeous!!!




thank you wonderful ladies


----------



## tabbi001

sissy milano said:


> red love



Wow! Now THAT is a STUNNING red bag!!!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## sissy milano

tabbi001 said:


> Wow! Now THAT is a STUNNING red bag!!!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



thank you very much!


----------



## EmileH

One of the best things about Colvert- it goes with any combination of blues and greens.  This is my new Paradis de soie. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> One of the best things about Colvert- it goes with any combination of blues and greens.  This is my new Paradis de soie. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3349515




Incredible PbP!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Bleu Nuit and Brazil shopping together


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3349526
> 
> Bleu Nuit and Brazil shopping together




[emoji7] I think I need another Brazil maxi twilly.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> One of the best things about Colvert- it goes with any combination of blues and greens.  This is my new Paradis de soie. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3349515


Thanks! This totally shows the pink contrast hem!  



Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3349526
> 
> Bleu Nuit and Brazil shopping together


Oh gosh, all my fav colors! Love it all!


----------



## franhueso

Pocketbook Pup said:


> One of the best things about Colvert- it goes with any combination of blues and greens.  This is my new Paradis de soie. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3349515




Fabuloso [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji3]


----------



## franhueso

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3349526
> 
> Bleu Nuit and Brazil shopping together




Love[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji7] I think I need another Brazil maxi twilly.




So do I !!!! I'm thinking tropical!! It is actually hot today!! 88 degrees!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji7] I think I need another Brazil maxi twilly.







scarf1 said:


> Thanks! This totally shows the pink contrast hem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, all my fav colors! Love it all!







franhueso said:


> Love[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> One of the best things about Colvert- it goes with any combination of blues and greens.  This is my new Paradis de soie. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3349515



lovely bag with lovely everything


----------



## sissy milano

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3349526
> 
> Bleu Nuit and Brazil shopping together



you made the right decision with this, from this season no more maxy in this length 
and brazil design is a striker. not talking about the B ...


----------



## werner

Pocketbook Pup said:


> One of the best things about Colvert- it goes with any combination of blues and greens.  This is my new Paradis de soie. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3349515


Extraordinary PP...you make the best pairings


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pocketbook Pup said:


> One of the best things about Colvert- it goes with any combination of blues and greens.  This is my new Paradis de soie. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3349515





Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3349526
> 
> Bleu Nuit and Brazil shopping together



Colvert and Bleu Nuit ~ two of the best recent leather color offering from H during the past few seasons. 
Thanks, ladies, these pics are amazing and yes, perfect combinations.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you everyone. Freckles, I have to track down that maxitwilly. I have the older black and gold version. This one is so beautiful. Yes, sissy, so sad that the length is being changed. I love them as obi belts.


----------



## sissy milano

oldies... 

35 matt havane porosus and jeux d'ombre


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> oldies...
> 
> 35 matt havane porosus and jeux d'ombre



*sissy*, my friend ~ what a beautiful combination. LOVE!!


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> oldies...
> 
> 
> 
> 35 matt havane porosus and jeux d'ombre




So beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *sissy*, my friend ~ what a beautiful combination. LOVE!!



thank you my friend.. just to keep the thread up


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So beautiful! [emoji7]



thanks dear


----------



## Jadeite

sissy milano said:


> oldies...
> 
> 
> 
> 35 matt havane porosus and jeux d'ombre




You kill me.


----------



## sissy milano

Jadeite said:


> You kill me.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ah, I can post here! Mothers Day car shot - DS1 got me the blue bracelet so I painted a nail to match... [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]


----------



## trishaluvslv

BBC said:


> Ah, I can post here! Mothers Day car shot - DS1 got me the blue bracelet so I painted a nail to match... [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3353686


Gorgeous BBC....what color is the KP dear?

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Notorious Pink

trishaluvslv said:


> Gorgeous BBC....what color is the KP dear?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app




Blue St Cyr. [emoji8]


----------



## trishaluvslv

BBC said:


> Blue St Cyr. [emoji8]


I am eyeing a halzan in this color. It's really spectacular... [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sissy milano

BBC said:


> Ah, I can post here! Mothers Day car shot - DS1 got me the blue bracelet so I painted a nail to match... [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3353686



so cute BBC!


----------



## lanit

summertime yellow and grey with plume, doggy charm and manufacture bouclerie 70 reissue.


----------



## thyme

lanit said:


> summertime yellow and grey with plume, doggy charm and manufacture bouclerie 70 reissue.



What a fun combo! Love the yellow with the toile plume...


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> summertime yellow and grey with plume, doggy charm and manufacture bouclerie 70 reissue.




Lanit,
I love this ensemble! Very pretty!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> Ah, I can post here! Mothers Day car shot - DS1 got me the blue bracelet so I painted a nail to match... [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3353686




BBC,
So luscious!!! Thank you for posting such a lovely feast for the eyes!! I love it ALL!!!!


----------



## Jadeite

lanit said:


> summertime yellow and grey with plume, doggy charm and manufacture bouclerie 70 reissue.




Awww... This is so charming it is calling for a nice day to go out with .


----------



## Jadeite

BBC said:


> Ah, I can post here! Mothers Day car shot - DS1 got me the blue bracelet so I painted a nail to match... [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3353686




your Mother's Day looks to be much fun.


----------



## lanit

chincac said:


> What a fun combo! Love the yellow with the toile plume...





Ladybaga said:


> Lanit,
> I love this ensemble! Very pretty!!!





Jadeite said:


> Awww... This is so charming it is calling for a nice day to go out with .



Thanks my dear friends, CC, LadyB, and Jadeite. Summer has arrived and scarf wearing is too rare these days. Hope you are all well!


----------



## Hermezzy

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3349526
> 
> Bleu Nuit and Brazil shopping together


SO rich and so elegant...a perfect pairing!!


----------



## Serva1

lanit said:


> summertime yellow and grey with plume, doggy charm and manufacture bouclerie 70 reissue.




This is so beautiful Ianit [emoji169] perfect pairing indeed [emoji3]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lanit said:


> summertime yellow and grey with plume, doggy charm and manufacture bouclerie 70 reissue.



So cute! So You!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Ah, I can post here! Mothers Day car shot - DS1 got me the blue bracelet so I painted a nail to match... [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3353686



exquisite!


----------



## JRTgal

lanit said:


> summertime yellow and grey with plume, doggy charm and manufacture bouclerie 70 reissue.


 EEEEEEEEEEEEK!  I love this combo.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Ah, I can post here! Mothers Day car shot - DS1 got me the blue bracelet so I painted a nail to match... [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3353686



Very endearing, *BBC*, your blue nail polish completes the  look! 



lanit said:


> summertime yellow and grey with plume, doggy charm and manufacture bouclerie 70 reissue.



*lanit*, love yellow and grey together ~ such an elegant and classic ensemble.


----------



## Hermezzy

lanit said:


> summertime yellow and grey with plume, doggy charm and manufacture bouclerie 70 reissue.


Oooooooo....magical- I LOVE the combination of colors and textures here.  You have stunning taste!


----------



## sissy milano

lanit said:


> summertime yellow and grey with plume, doggy charm and manufacture bouclerie 70 reissue.



lovely indeed!!


----------



## sissy milano

Constance III Elan matt Nilo black and Washington's carriage


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> Constance III Elan matt Nilo black and Washington's carriage



Why would I expect nothing less than complete gorgeousness from you, my friend? 
Your combinations are always so exceptional. 

Have been totally remiss regarding posting pics on this thread, will post soon. Promise!


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Why would I expect nothing less than complete gorgeousness from you, my friend?
> Your combinations are always so exceptional.
> 
> Have been totally remiss regarding posting pics on this thread, will post soon. Promise!



thank you dear friend, so many lovely words 

waiting for your stunning pics!


----------



## merrydish

Positively exquisite and so chic, Sissy!


----------



## sissy milano

merrydish said:


> Positively exquisite and so chic, Sissy!



thank you very much!


----------



## sissy milano

let me linger with a close up..


----------



## doloresmia

sissy milano said:


> let me linger with a close up..




Thank you for always posting the most fabulous eye candy!


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> let me linger with a close up..



stunning!


----------



## Hermezzy

sissy milano said:


> let me linger with a close up..


Sweetie this is over the top gorgeous....I love shades of grey with blacks and whites/ivories...this picture just oozes class and sophistication!


----------



## sissy milano

doloresmia said:


> Thank you for always posting the most fabulous eye candy!



thank you!! 



chincac said:


> stunning!



thanks dear chincac



Hermezzy said:


> Sweetie this is over the top gorgeous....I love shades of grey with blacks and whites/ivories...this picture just oozes class and sophistication!



thank you very much dear *Hermezzy*


----------



## bagidiotic

sissy milano said:


> Constance III Elan matt Nilo black and Washington's carriage


Sissy  your constance  is beyond  gorgeous 
Another  beauty collection  you got


----------



## lanit

sissy milano said:


> let me linger with a close up..


Oh sissy, this is truly sublime. I am glad to be your twin on the silk at least. Xox

Thank you sissy, vigee, JRT, hermezzy, serva and IF. Am glad to brighten the days a bit.


----------



## sissy milano

bagidiotic said:


> Sissy  your constance  is beyond  gorgeous
> Another  beauty collection  you got



thank you dear *bagidiotic*


----------



## sissy milano

lanit said:


> Oh sissy, this is truly sublime. I am glad to be your twin on the silk at least. Xox
> 
> Thank you sissy, vigee, JRT, hermezzy, serva and IF. Am glad to brighten the days a bit.



I simply adore this B/W shawl like you, and thank you for the kind words


----------



## lanit

My little pony galloped onto plumes handles.







Now I can say that I really have a dog and pony charm show.


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> My little pony galloped onto plumes handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can say that I really have a dog and pony charm show.




Adorable!


----------



## sissy milano

lanit said:


> My little pony galloped onto plumes handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can say that I really have a dog and pony charm show.



this is all so lovely and happy *lanit*!


----------



## bagidiotic

lanit said:


> My little pony galloped onto plumes handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can say that I really have a dog and pony charm show.[emoji23]


Just one word
Lovely


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> Constance III Elan matt Nilo black and Washington's carriage





sissy milano said:


> let me linger with a close up..



* Oh my... Linger all you want dear sissy, what a STUNNING bag, i LOVE croc constances yours is so cool and with perfect scales!*


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lanit said:


> My little pony galloped onto plumes handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can say that I really have a dog and pony charm show.



 the pop of colors lanit!


----------



## Luvbolide

sissy milano said:


> let me linger with a close up..





Wow, Sissy , how fantastic this pic is.  I love black/white and have the GM, but oh, what am exquisite bag.  The scales on it are amazing!!  You have some incredible bags!!


----------



## Luvbolide

lanit said:


> My little pony galloped onto plumes handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can say that I really have a dog and pony charm show.




LoL, Lanit!  I am a big lover of Plumes - yours is so chic!!


----------



## Jadeite

sissy milano said:


> let me linger with a close up..




Can you linger more than longer?


----------



## sissy milano

Luvbolide said:


> Wow, Sissy , how fantastic this pic is.  I love black/white and have the GM, but oh, what am exquisite bag.  The scales on it are amazing!!  You have some incredible bags!!





Jadeite said:


> Can you linger more than longer?





GNIPPOHS said:


> * Oh my... Linger all you want dear sissy, what a STUNNING bag, i LOVE croc constances yours is so cool and with perfect scales!*



thank you sweet ladies, I did not know you love constance so much


----------



## MYH

Dropping by with a quick pic of L'instruction du Roy and my raisin B. Happy friyay everyone!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> Dropping by with a quick pic of L'instruction du Roy and my raisin B. Happy friyay everyone!
> View attachment 3378530




Just stunning! Love your bag charm and how it picks up the color on your beautiful shawl dear MYH! You have an amazing collection of bags and shawls not to mention TDF scarves[emoji7]&#10084;&#65039;[emoji7]&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> My little pony galloped onto plumes handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can say that I really have a dog and pony charm show.




Loving the pops of color! What a beautiful combination dear lanit but then I have come to expect nothing less than spectacular from you [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> let me linger with a close up..







sissy milano said:


> Constance III Elan matt Nilo black and Washington's carriage




I am in AWE! Jaw dropping AWE [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> summertime yellow and grey with plume, doggy charm and manufacture bouclerie 70 reissue.



Love yellows!!! Stunning shawl that goes so well with your beautiful plume lanit &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



BBC said:


> Ah, I can post here! Mothers Day car shot - DS1 got me the blue bracelet so I painted a nail to match... [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3353686



Oh my!!! KP[emoji7][emoji7]... Lovely BBC!!! Is this blue paon?



Pocketbook Pup said:


> One of the best things about Colvert- it goes with any combination of blues and greens.  This is my new Paradis de soie. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3349515



Wow!!! You have the most amazing shawls and scarves to match your beautiful bags dear Pocketbook Pup!!! Another winner from you [emoji7][emoji7]



Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3349526
> 
> Bleu Nuit and Brazil shopping together



I love Bleu Nuit and Brazil is beautiful! Lovely combination &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



sissy milano said:


> oldies...
> 
> 
> 
> 35 matt havane porosus and jeux d'ombre




Amazing combination and just as amazing collection of exotic bags [emoji7][emoji7]&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MYH

Thanks sweetie. So nice to have you back! Would love to see pics of your blue saphir K here. Hint. hint.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

MYH said:


> Dropping by with a quick pic of L'instruction du Roy and my raisin B. Happy friyay everyone!
> View attachment 3378530



Very classy combo *MYH*.. Raisin looks almost black here! And your charm is adorable!


----------



## papertiger

sissy milano said:


> Constance III Elan matt Nilo black and Washington's carriage





sissy milano said:


> let me linger with a close up..



Both of these are darkly gorgeous and effortlessly glamourous 



lanit said:


> My little pony galloped onto plumes handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can say that I really have a dog and pony charm show.



This is a really fun, complimentary paring and of course very creatively cool



MYH said:


> Dropping by with a quick pic of L'instruction du Roy and my raisin B. Happy friyay everyone!
> View attachment 3378530



Another original coupling that is really charming (pun intended )


----------



## MYH

eternallove4bag said:


> Just stunning! Love your bag charm and how it picks up the color on your beautiful shawl dear MYH! You have an amazing collection of bags and shawls not to mention TDF scarves[emoji7]&#10084;&#65039;[emoji7]&#10084;&#65039;


Thank you dear! 



GNIPPOHS said:


> Very classy combo *MYH*.. Raisin looks almost black here! And your charm is adorable!


Yes, raisin is a real chameleon! Thanks for the compliments.



papertiger said:


> Both of these are darkly gorgeous and effortlessly glamourous
> 
> Another original coupling that is really charming (pun intended )


LOL about the pun. Thank you.


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> let me linger with a close up..



Dear *sissy*, sooo classy and elegant!!! 10 out of 10!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

lanit said:


> My little pony galloped onto plumes handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can say that I really have a dog and pony charm show.



What a lovely combo!!!!  Thanks for sharing this wonderful eye candy, dear *lanit*!


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> I am in AWE! Jaw dropping AWE [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



awww thank you very much




papertiger said:


> Both of these are darkly gorgeous and effortlessly glamourous
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really fun, complimentary paring and of course very creatively cool
> 
> 
> 
> Another original coupling that is really charming (pun intended )



thanks a lot dear *papertiger*



Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *sissy*, sooo classy and elegant!!! 10 out of 10!!!



thanks my dear *Sammy Royal*, love all your pairing too


----------



## Sammy Royal

MYH said:


> Dropping by with a quick pic of L'instruction du Roy and my raisin B. Happy friyay everyone!
> View attachment 3378530



Fantastic as always!!! Love everything in this pic - and especially your beautiful feathers!


----------



## sissy milano

ciel 35 birkin and L'instruction du Roy


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> ciel 35 birkin and L'instruction du Roy




A beautiful colorway. And of course a beautiful bag!


----------



## MYH

sissy milano said:


> ciel 35 birkin and L'instruction du Roy



Sissy - your photos always leave me stunned (in a good way)! Gorgeous shawl and birkin. 



Sammy Royal said:


> Fantastic as always!!! Love everything in this pic - and especially your beautiful feathers!



Thanks dear. I want to try and contribute more to this thread. I love all the eye candy.


----------



## sissy milano

MYH said:


> Sissy - your photos always leave me stunned (in a good way)! Gorgeous shawl and birkin.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear. I want to try and contribute more to this thread. I love all the eye candy.



please!! your combo are so stunning, do it!


----------



## doloresmia

sissy milano said:


> ciel 35 birkin and L'instruction du Roy




Sissy

How do you ever decide what to wear? So many beauties... Only 365 days in a year!


----------



## peggioka

Gorgeous!  but the ciel looks grey on my screen, not the usual light sky blue...


sissy milano said:


> ciel 35 birkin and L'instruction du Roy


----------



## sissy milano

doloresmia said:


> Sissy
> 
> How do you ever decide what to wear? So many beauties... Only 365 days in a year!




thanks for the sweet comment


----------



## sissy milano

peggioka said:


> Gorgeous!  but the ciel looks grey on my screen, not the usual light sky blue...



you are totally right.... bad evening light...
the color is more blue, see this old pics made with sunlight


----------



## lanit

sissy milano said:


> you are totally right.... bad evening light...
> the color is more blue, see this old pics made with sunlight


Sissy, 
I really love Ciel. I nearly capitulated to a Ciel mini Berline the color was so sublime. Still mulling this color in my mind.Sigh. All your H bags and silks so gorgeous.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> you are totally right.... bad evening light...
> the color is more blue, see this old pics made with sunlight




Oh wow!!!! Sooooo stunning!


----------



## Hermezzy

lanit said:


> Sissy,
> I really love Ciel. I nearly capitulated to a Ciel mini Berline the color was so sublime. Still mulling this color in my mind.Sigh. All your H bags and silks so gorgeous.


Ooooooo...that ciel B is a revelation...what a stunner!! I'm so happy you have it! I bet it is a joy to behold in different lighting throughout the day!


----------



## sissy milano

lanit said:


> Sissy,
> I really love Ciel. I nearly capitulated to a Ciel mini Berline the color was so sublime. Still mulling this color in my mind.Sigh. All your H bags and silks so gorgeous.



It is a beautiful color for winter and summer, IMHO
go for it!!



BBC said:


> Oh wow!!!! Sooooo stunning!



 thank you



Hermezzy said:


> Ooooooo...that ciel B is a revelation...what a stunner!! I'm so happy you have it! I bet it is a joy to behold in different lighting throughout the day!



thank you very much dear *Hermezzy*
the color really change depending on light


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sissy milano said:


> ciel 35 birkin and L'instruction du Roy



 exquisite.


----------



## sissy milano

Israeli_Flava said:


> exquisite.



thank you dear


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> you are totally right.... bad evening light...
> the color is more blue, see this old pics made with sunlight




Seriously I can't decide which you have a more drool worthy collection of? Exquisite bags or shawls? Well one thing is clear your taste is impeccable [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cavalla

MYH said:


> Dropping by with a quick pic of L'instruction du Roy and my raisin B. Happy friyay everyone!
> View attachment 3378530



I love this pairing! The charm just pulls everything together.


----------



## eternallove4bag

A few new bags and few old shawls make for some compelling combinations &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Picotin MM bleu indigo with poppy orange handles and UTW Moussie 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bleu sapphire Kelly cut with UTW Moussie 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rouge Grenat Roulis with Collection Imperiales 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Jige in Argile with Millefleurs Moussie


----------



## Notorious Pink

&#11014;&#65039;Gorgeous pairings!!![emoji1360]&#11014;&#65039;


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> A few new bags and few old shawls make for some compelling combinations &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> Picotin MM bleu indigo with poppy orange handles and UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380784
> 
> Bleu sapphire Kelly cut with UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Grenat Roulis with Collection Imperiales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380787
> 
> Jige in Argile with Millefleurs Moussie
> View attachment 3380788


Dreamy...like a fantasy come to life...


----------



## Lisab68

sissy milano said:


> ciel 35 birkin and L'instruction du Roy




Sissy that bag and that scarf are unbelievable!!  Perfection!!!!!


----------



## MYH

eternallove4bag said:


> A few new bags and few old shawls make for some compelling combinations &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> Picotin MM bleu indigo with poppy orange handles and UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380784
> 
> Bleu sapphire Kelly cut with UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Grenat Roulis with Collection Imperiales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380787
> 
> Jige in Argile with Millefleurs Moussie
> View attachment 3380788




My heart leapt out of my chest when I saw your blue sapphire Kelly cut! Is she new? Love all the other combos too. That imperiale collections shawl keeps calling my name!


----------



## MYH

Sorry if some of you have already seen this photo but here is Della Cavalleria and my first Kelly in gold. I also threw in some accessories and my fav sandals


----------



## trishaluvslv

MYH said:


> Sorry if some of you have already seen this photo but here is Della Cavalleria and my first Kelly in gold. I also threw in some accessories and my fav sandals
> View attachment 3380926


This is breathtaking dear MYH...I hope to see it in person at a meet up one day...[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] ..I may or may not steal away with the GM ..good thing for you I'm not a Kelly girl[emoji16]


----------



## Hat Trick

sissy milano said:


> you are totally right.... bad evening light...
> the color is more blue, see this old pics made with sunlight


Ahhhhh........ Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## tabbi001

Fresh from the store. Happy bag and happy scarf!&#128516;


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> Sorry if some of you have already seen this photo but here is Della Cavalleria and my first Kelly in gold. I also threw in some accessories and my fav sandals
> View attachment 3380926




Love love love every piece here, MYH!


----------



## Notorious Pink

tabbi001 said:


> Fresh from the store. Happy bag and happy scarf![emoji1]




Very happy combo!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> My heart leapt out of my chest when I saw your blue sapphire Kelly cut! Is she new? Love all the other combos too. That imperiale collections shawl keeps calling my name!



Thank you dear MYH! You are so sweet [emoji8][emoji8]... Yes! I just got the KC last week! In fact I was just thinking! The day I commented on your beautiful KC that I hope I can get one too my SA called me and said she has this for me! So was wondering if I make the same wish about your malachite K (that I am absolutely dying for) will the Gods again work in my favor? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji23][emoji23]



Hermezzy said:


> Dreamy...like a fantasy come to life...




Thank you so much Hermezzy &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

tabbi001 said:


> Fresh from the store. Happy bag and happy scarf![emoji1]



So pretty! Beautiful combination tabbi&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



MYH said:


> Sorry if some of you have already seen this photo but here is Della Cavalleria and my first Kelly in gold. I also threw in some accessories and my fav sandals
> View attachment 3380926




Another winner from you dear MYH[emoji7][emoji7] ....that gold K is divine and I love this beautiful shawl! How did I miss on this design[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MYH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you dear MYH! You are so sweet [emoji8][emoji8]... Yes! I just got the KC last week! In fact I was just thinking! The day I commented on your beautiful KC that I hope I can get one too my SA called me and said she has this for me! So was wondering if I make the same wish about your malachite K (that I am absolutely dying for) will the Gods again work in my favor? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Thank you so much Hermezzy &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Yes wish hard! It might work. H gods work in mysterious ways. Lol. I would love to be your twin on malachite K. But I will warn you...a malachite K will send you on a hunting frenzy to look for shawls and accessories to match. It is a hard color to find in scarves. 

Your saphir Kelly cut is STUNNING! I would have swooped this color up too if it had been offered to me. Your collection is one of my favorites. You have impeccable taste dear.


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> A few new bags and few old shawls make for some compelling combinations &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> Picotin MM bleu indigo with poppy orange handles and UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380784
> 
> Bleu sapphire Kelly cut with UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Grenat Roulis with Collection Imperiales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380787
> 
> Jige in Argile with Millefleurs Moussie
> View attachment 3380788



a fairy tale!! :love eyes:

so gorgeous dear!


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> Seriously I can't decide which you have a more drool worthy collection of? Exquisite bags or shawls? Well one thing is clear your taste is impeccable [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



you are too too kind


----------



## sissy milano

MYH said:


> Sorry if some of you have already seen this photo but here is Della Cavalleria and my first Kelly in gold. I also threw in some accessories and my fav sandals
> View attachment 3380926



what a classy pairing :heat: gold and blue is so chic


----------



## sissy milano

tabbi001 said:


> Fresh from the store. Happy bag and happy scarf!&#128516;


totally in love with everything that has rocabar! congrats dear


----------



## sissy milano

Lisab68 said:


> Sissy that bag and that scarf are unbelievable!!  Perfection!!!!!



thank you very much



Hat Trick said:


> Ahhhhh........ Thank you for the pictures.



thanks for letting me share


----------



## lanit

eternallove4bag said:


> A few new bags and few old shawls make for some compelling combinations &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> Picotin MM bleu indigo with poppy orange handles and UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380784
> 
> Bleu sapphire Kelly cut with UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Grenat Roulis with Collection Imperiales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380787
> 
> Jige in Argile with Millefleurs Moussie
> View attachment 3380788



WOW eternal - you have been super busy with these gorgeous goodies. What beautiful pairings and exqusite bags and silks! Congrats on these rare finds!



MYH said:


> Sorry if some of you have already seen this photo but here is Della Cavalleria and my first Kelly in gold. I also threw in some accessories and my fav sandals
> View attachment 3380926



Yahoo MYH - I love a good sale and your summer Della Cavalleria and kelly make me want a gold bag soon! Must have palladium hardware though for me. Lovely photos and those sandals look so pretty too.


----------



## lanit

The special TR pointu that came out some time ago since it is Christiane Vauzelles week on Scarf of the Day.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> Yes wish hard! It might work. H gods work in mysterious ways. Lol. I would love to be your twin on malachite K. But I will warn you...a malachite K will send you on a hunting frenzy to look for shawls and accessories to match. It is a hard color to find in scarves.
> 
> Your saphir Kelly cut is STUNNING! I would have swooped this color up too if it had been offered to me. Your collection is one of my favorites. You have impeccable taste dear.


You are so kind and sweet dear MYH thank you so much! I am so in love with malachite that in anticipation I bought the malachite KD and a few shawls that will go perfect with the color talk about being presumptuous I know I may never get lucky enough to get a malachite B or K but no harm in preparing ahead of time with right bracelets and shawls right?


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> a fairy tale!! :love eyes:
> 
> so gorgeous dear!


Thank you so much dear sissy milano your bags have me drooling non stop btw ❤️❤️


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> WOW eternal - you have been super busy with these gorgeous goodies. What beautiful pairings and exqusite bags and silks! Congrats on these rare finds!
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo MYH - I love a good sale and your summer Della Cavalleria and kelly make me want a gold bag soon! Must have palladium hardware though for me. Lovely photos and those sandals look so pretty too.


Thank you so much lanit I thought not being on the forum for sometime I will be less enabled but it worked reverse ... But glad I was able to get some nice things on list thanks to my amazing SA ❤️❤️


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> The special TR pointu that came out some time ago since it is Christiane Vauzelles week on Scarf of the Day.


Stunning! Love your beautiful halzan dear lanit and the scarf is gorgeous! Beautiful combination!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lanit said:


> The special TR pointu that came out some time ago since it is Christiane Vauzelles week on Scarf of the Day.



*lanit*, this is a perfect combination ~ love the TR pointu, this CW is spectacular!


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> you are totally right.... bad evening light...
> the color is more blue, see this old pics made with sunlight



Dear *sissy*... This is just too much!!! I am truely fainting here... ❤️ Absolutely breathtaking!!!


----------



## lanit

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *lanit*, this is a perfect combination ~ love the TR pointu, this CW is spectacular!


Thank you both eternal and vigee. The quotes don't seem to always work...


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> A few new bags and few old shawls make for some compelling combinations &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> Picotin MM bleu indigo with poppy orange handles and UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380784
> 
> Bleu sapphire Kelly cut with UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Grenat Roulis with Collection Imperiales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380787
> 
> Jige in Argile with Millefleurs Moussie
> View attachment 3380788



Wooowww!!! Gorgeous combos!! ❤️ Love them all!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

lanit said:


> The special TR pointu that came out some time ago since it is Christiane Vauzelles week on Scarf of the Day.


Ohhh, *lanit*!! This is soooo lovely!! Such a beautiful pairing!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> Wooowww!!! Gorgeous combos!! [emoji173]️ Love them all!!!



Thank you so much Sammy Royal [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## sissy milano

lanit said:


> The special TR pointu that came out some time ago since it is Christiane Vauzelles week on Scarf of the Day.


gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy royal said:


> Dear *sissy*... This is just too much!!! I am truely fainting here... ❤️ Absolutely breathtaking!!!


 thank you very much dear


----------



## Sammy Royal

Some summer turquoise...


----------



## Sammy Royal

Rodeo PM (Bleu Celeste, Craie and Malachite) meeting up with some friends:


----------



## lanit

Sammy Royal said:


> Rodeo PM (Bleu Celeste, Craie and Malachite) meeting up with some friends:
> 
> View attachment 3384762


Sammy adore your blue pony and pico combination with Le clerc (?) Have fun!


----------



## Sammy Royal

And some more horses met in a nice get-together...


----------



## Sammy Royal

lanit said:


> Sammy adore your blue pony and pico combination with Le clerc (?) Have fun!



Thank you so much, dear *lanit*! It is Les Amazones by Philippe Dumas, first issued in 1968.


----------



## werner

Sammy Royal said:


> Some summer turquoise...
> 
> View attachment 3384760


Sammy Royal, What is the name and colourway of this fabulous mousseline? TIA


----------



## Sammy Royal

werner said:


> Sammy Royal, What is the name and colourway of this fabulous mousseline? TIA



That's Under the Waves, cw 09. Please also check the mousseline thread. There are many twins showing its beauty much better than this pic. It is really a fab mousse!!


----------



## werner

Thanks so much, Sammy Royal. It is so very beautiful.


----------



## Hermezzy

Sammy Royal said:


> And some more horses met in a nice get-together...
> 
> View attachment 3384765


Beautiful combination!  Just exquisite! You have excellent taste.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sammy Royal said:


> Some summer turquoise...
> 
> View attachment 3384760





Sammy Royal said:


> And some more horses met in a nice get-together...
> 
> View attachment 3384765



Soooooo pretty *Sammy Royal! *Love the bags, scarves and horseys!


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy Royal said:


> Some summer turquoise...
> 
> View attachment 3384760


your combo are made in heaven dear! soft and sophisticated! love


----------



## Sammy Royal

Hermezzy said:


> Beautiful combination!  Just exquisite! You have excellent taste.



What a wonderful compliment...  Thank you so much!! 



GNIPPOHS said:


> Soooooo pretty *Sammy Royal! *Love the bags, scarves and horseys!


Thaaaaank you, dear GNIPPOHS!!! 



sissy milano said:


> your combo are made in heaven dear! soft and sophisticated! love



Dear *sissy*, thank you soo much - but yours are just the best...!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> Some summer turquoise...
> 
> View attachment 3384760





Sammy Royal said:


> Rodeo PM (Bleu Celeste, Craie and Malachite) meeting up with some friends:
> 
> View attachment 3384762





Sammy Royal said:


> And some more horses met in a nice get-together...
> 
> View attachment 3384765



Such lovely combinations! Love the bags and the shawls! Seriously classy choices [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## hermesdaisuki

sissy milano said:


> you are totally right.... bad evening light...
> the color is more blue, see this old pics made with sunlight



Soooo gorgeous!!! Your pairings are always stunning!!! [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️


----------



## hermesdaisuki

tabbi001 said:


> Fresh from the store. Happy bag and happy scarf!&#128516;



This picture makes me HAPPY too!!! Sooo adorable!!! What a rare find of Cutie TPM!!![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## hermesdaisuki

lanit said:


> The special TR pointu that came out some time ago since it is Christiane Vauzelles week on Scarf of the Day.



Lanit, dear!!! TR pointu is GORGEOUS!!! I love this pairing!!! I need to catch up on this thread!!! [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️ eye candies!!! [emoji13]


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Sammy Royal said:


> Some summer turquoise...
> 
> View attachment 3384760



Love all your chic pairings but this blue pair just made me feel like seeing beautiful blue ocean in Bora Bora!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## tabbi001

hermesdaisuki said:


> This picture makes me HAPPY too!!! Sooo adorable!!! What a rare find of Cutie TPM!!![emoji106][emoji106]


Thanks!!! it's actually a GM! It's such an adorable and playful color that it looks so perfect to be a tpm. But alas, I'm a lover of big bags!


----------



## lanit

hermesdaisuki said:


> Lanit, dear!!! TR pointu is GORGEOUS!!! I love this pairing!!! I need to catch up on this thread!!! [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️ eye candies!!! [emoji13]



Thanks so much hermesdaisuki! Have missed your posts.

eternal, Sissy and Sammy, thanks!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

tabbi001 said:


> Thanks!!! it's actually a GM! It's such an adorable and playful color that it looks so perfect to be a tpm. But alas, I'm a lover of big bags!



Oh wow!!!! It looked like a TPM to me on my screen!!! The bigger the better! You will look so chic and effortless rocking your GM beauty!!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

lanit said:


> Thanks so. Ugh hermesdaisuki! Have missed your posts.
> 
> eternal, Sissy and Sammy, thanks!



Lanit, I missed seeing your gorgeous combos too!!! Not much time to play with my beloved scarves and bags these days as my LO took most of my time! But I am trying to squeeze some time out to indulge in some of H TREATMENTS here!!! Hahaha sorry if you have seen these in my recent thread. But I just want to join this fun party!!! [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️


----------



## hermesdaisuki




----------



## hermesdaisuki




----------



## hermesdaisuki




----------



## hermesdaisuki




----------



## lanit

hermesdaisuki said:


> View attachment 3386280


Amazing and stunning combos dear, and apologies for the weird misspellings from the autocorrect of this revamped site lol!


----------



## tabbi001

hermesdaisuki said:


> View attachment 3386278


OMG!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hermesdaisuki said:


> Lanit, I missed seeing your gorgeous combos too!!! Not much time to play with my beloved scarves and bags these days as my LO took most of my time! But I am trying to squeeze some time out to indulge in some of H TREATMENTS here!!! Hahaha sorry if you have seen these in my recent thread. But I just want to join this fun party!!! [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386275





hermesdaisuki said:


> View attachment 3386280



L[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]VE!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hermesdaisuki said:


> View attachment 3386280





hermesdaisuki said:


> View attachment 3386278





hermesdaisuki said:


> View attachment 3386277





hermesdaisuki said:


> View attachment 3386276





hermesdaisuki said:


> Lanit, I missed seeing your gorgeous combos too!!! Not much time to play with my beloved scarves and bags these days as my LO took most of my time! But I am trying to squeeze some time out to indulge in some of H TREATMENTS here!!! Hahaha sorry if you have seen these in my recent thread. But I just want to join this fun party!!! [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386275



I made my way to heaven right? Please don't wake me up! This is spectacular [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hermezzy

hermesdaisuki said:


> View attachment 3386280


Dear, these are all, as usual, breathtaking combinations...visual delicacies that delight and inspire.  My favorite is the last...the combination of that pink kelly (is it sakura or something else?) with the magic kelly scarf...  well, it's just over the top in the best possible sense and literally leaves me weak at the knees.  Leila Menchari has nothing on you- every H boutique in the world would be doing itself a favor if they enlisted you to design their storefronts and window displays.  Your gifts and taste are truly wondrous to behold.


----------



## sissy milano

hermesdaisuki said:


> Lanit, I missed seeing your gorgeous combos too!!! Not much time to play with my beloved scarves and bags these days as my LO took most of my time! But I am trying to squeeze some time out to indulge in some of H TREATMENTS here!!! Hahaha sorry if you have seen these in my recent thread. But I just want to join this fun party!!! [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386275


wow dear, all these pairings are so incredible! congrats hermesdaisuki!


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> Such lovely combinations! Love the bags and the shawls! Seriously classy choices [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you soo much, dear *eternal*!! 



hermesdaisuki said:


> Love all your chic pairings but this blue pair just made me feel like seeing beautiful blue ocean in Bora Bora!!! Stunning!!!


What a lovely compliment! Thaaank you!! - Your pairings are ALL out of this world!!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Thank you so much my dear friends!!!![emoji178][emoji173]️ i am indulging myself with all of your gorgeous combos!!! This thread rocks!!!![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Two more pictures from me


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Little lizard plume mini


----------



## hermesdaisuki

And my 10 yrs old b25 in rose shocking[emoji178] ahhh time flies!


----------



## StyleEyes

sissy milano said:


> you are totally right.... bad evening light...
> the color is more blue, see this old pics made with sunlight



Just W[emoji7]W!!  My jaw is on the floor, so I have no words!


----------



## StyleEyes

lanit said:


> The special TR pointu that came out some time ago since it is Christiane Vauzelles week on Scarf of the Day.



Dear Lanit...do you happen to have a modeling pic of this pointu?  It's on my long list of past season scarves I'm considering, but I've not found a pic of it worn!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesdaisuki said:


> View attachment 3386276



*hermesdaisuki*, so many wonderful combinations! Congrats on a beautiful collection with all of these exotics too. 
So much H eye-candy, I can barely take it all in ~ many thanks for the great pics!!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *hermesdaisuki*, so many wonderful combinations! Congrats on a beautiful collection with all of these exotics too.
> So much H eye-candy, I can barely take it all in ~ many thanks for the great pics!!!



Oh my dear!!! Your pictures are way better!!! They are my feast!!!! Lol!!!! Thanks for letting me share xoxo!!!!!!!![emoji173]️[emoji178]


----------



## thyme

hermesdaisuki said:


> Little lizard plume mini



what amazing pairings!! but i especially love lizard and this is just sooo special....


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chincac said:


> what amazing pairings!! but i especially love lizard and this is just sooo special....



Feeling the love! [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️thanks sweetheart! Wanna see yours too!


----------



## trishaluvslv

hermesdaisuki said:


> Lanit, I missed seeing your gorgeous combos too!!! Not much time to play with my beloved scarves and bags these days as my LO took most of my time! But I am trying to squeeze some time out to indulge in some of H TREATMENTS here!!! Hahaha sorry if you have seen these in my recent thread. But I just want to join this fun party!!! [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386275


This is breathtaking...And I'm not even a pink girl[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## hermesdaisuki

trishaluvslv said:


> This is breathtaking...And I'm not even a pink girl[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]



[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]thank you soooooo much!!! This is one of my fav bags too!!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hermesdaisuki said:


> View attachment 3386280



WOW thanks for sharing all these beautiful matchings *hermsdaisuki! *I am drooling all over!


----------



## sissy milano

hermesdaisuki said:


> Little lizard plume mini
> View attachment 3395387



oh dear, really drooling here... ! all great matches, congrats congrats congrats!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

GNIPPOHS said:


> WOW thanks for sharing all these beautiful matchings *hermsdaisuki! *I am drooling all over!


Thank you soooo much my dear! Kelly is truly magic. 


sissy milano said:


> oh dear, really drooling here... ! all great matches, congrats congrats congrats!



Thank you thank you thank you. My pink fever agh........


----------



## **Chanel**

Archive picture. The weather was not so good here today, so this happy picture brightened up my day a bit .
My Sanguine Birkin with silk Tohu Bohu scarf and gator Kelly Dog bracelet.
Thank you for letting me share !


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Wooooooow my dear Chanel, this is truly beautiful [emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## **Chanel**

hermesdaisuki said:


> Wooooooow my dear Chanel, this is truly beautiful [emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much for your compliment my dear !
Hope all is well with you.
Love all your latest matches and new bags btw, I almost fainted when I saw that lizzie Plume and the Himalayan B .  
You really have a stunning collection, I always enjoy your pics and reveals .


----------



## sissy milano

kachinas cw 41 and mangeoire potiron


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

**Chanel** said:


> Archive picture. The weather was not so good here today, so this happy picture brightened up my day a bit .
> My Sanguine Birkin with silk Tohu Bohu scarf and gator Kelly Dog bracelet.
> Thank you for letting me share !
> 
> View attachment 3402671



This is simply a delicious combination, Chanel! 



sissy milano said:


> kachinas cw 41 and mangeoire potiron
> View attachment 3404243



My friend, you always brighten my day, plus i have had Kachinas on my mind with the re-issue for F/W. 
Love this fabulous pic!


----------



## **Chanel**

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is simply a delicious combination, Chanel!



Thank you so much, dear *Vigee*. Hope all is well with you !

*sissy milano, *great combination! Classic H. orange combined with neutral, I love it !


----------



## GNIPPOHS

**Chanel** said:


> Archive picture. The weather was not so good here today, so this happy picture brightened up my day a bit .
> My Sanguine Birkin with silk Tohu Bohu scarf and gator Kelly Dog bracelet.
> Thank you for letting me share !
> 
> View attachment 3402671





sissy milano said:


> kachinas cw 41 and mangeoire potiron
> View attachment 3404243



*Two very pretty and happy matches ladies... thanks for sharing! *


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is simply a delicious combination, Chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> My friend, you always brighten my day, plus i have had Kachinas on my mind with the re-issue for F/W.
> Love this fabulous pic!


thank you my friend


----------



## sissy milano

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you so much, dear *Vigee*. Hope all is well with you !
> 
> *sissy milano, *great combination! Classic H. orange combined with neutral, I love it !





GNIPPOHS said:


> *Two very pretty and happy matches ladies... thanks for sharing! *


thank you sweet ladies!!


----------



## snowbuns

Its very small in the picture...but this polka dot bee maxi twilly goes great with Feu Kelly


----------



## Tinklemd

Details for tonight...my Constance mini in epsom PHW, CDC shawl, fuschia gator CDC, CL watersnake pumps

Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


----------



## **Chanel**

Tinklemd said:


> View attachment 3405017
> 
> 
> Details for tonight...my Constance mini in epsom PHW, CDC shawl, fuschia gator CDC, CL watersnake pumps
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]



Perfection! I loooovvvve everything in this pic; the CDC shawl, the Constance, the gator CDC and the CL's !


----------



## sissy milano

summer feeling
soleil B. 30 with échec au roi


----------



## wasn't me

sissy milano said:


> let me linger with a close up..



I die!


----------



## Hermezzy

sissy milano said:


> summer feeling
> soleil B. 30 with échec au roi
> View attachment 3405180


OH sissy---you're pairings are always such an inspiration!  Soleil...what a burst of beauty! That B is a masterpiece with that scarf (or alone!)! Thanks for sharing this revelation...


----------



## sissy milano

Hermezzy said:


> OH sissy---you're pairings are always such an inspiration!  Soleil...what a burst of beauty! That B is a masterpiece with that scarf (or alone!)! Thanks for sharing this revelation...


thank you very much dear Hermezzy


----------



## GNIPPOHS

snowbuns said:


> Its very small in the picture...but this polka dot bee maxi twilly goes great with Feu Kelly



How cute!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Tinklemd said:


> View attachment 3405017
> 
> 
> Details for tonight...my Constance mini in epsom PHW, CDC shawl, fuschia gator CDC, CL watersnake pumps
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]



Very glam *Tinklemd! *Love how the cdc matches the shawl too!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> summer feeling
> soleil B. 30 with échec au roi
> View attachment 3405180



This is such a happy match  *sissy *


----------



## Jadeite

sissy milano said:


> ciel 35 birkin and L'instruction du Roy



Skipped a heartbeat here.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

*BE with Collections Imperiales!*


----------



## Notorious Pink

GNIPPOHS said:


> *BE with Collections Imperiales!*



Love this, Gnippohs!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

GNIPPOHS said:


> *BE with Collections Imperiales!*




Thank you *BBC!*


----------



## trishaluvslv

GNIPPOHS said:


> *BE with Collections Imperiales!*


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]  gorgeous dear!  

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ladybaga

sissy milano said:


> summer feeling
> soleil B. 30 with échec au roi
> View attachment 3405180


I love this so much! sissy, this is my favorite combo this month! Such a happy portrait of sunny yellow, bright blue, and gorgeous green! This will give me sweet dreams tonight! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Ladybaga

GNIPPOHS said:


> *BE with Collections Imperiales!*


 Hello scarf twin! Now, I just need your GORGEOUS BE Kelly to be your real twin! This is one of the prettiest combos on this thread! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## weibandy

GNIPPOHS said:


> *BE with Collections Imperiales!*


Gorgeous!  Is this a shawl or a scarf?  It is stunning.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

trishaluvslv said:


> [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]  gorgeous dear!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app





Ladybaga said:


> Hello scarf twin! Now, I just need your GORGEOUS BE Kelly to be your real twin! This is one of the prettiest combos on this thread! Thank you for sharing!





weibandy said:


> Gorgeous!  Is this a shawl or a scarf?  It is stunning.



Thank you* trishaluvslv, Ladybaga, weibandy!*

Weibandy, it's the 140 shawl cw 13...


----------



## Sammy Royal

Just brought back home Zenobie CSGM cw 14 (blanc/bleu jean/vert) from the Fall 2016 collection!  My new love is matching with many of my bags (I could have also paired it with my Double Sense - but I think the below might be sufficient... ):


----------



## sissy milano

Ladybaga said:


> I love this so much! sissy, this is my favorite combo this month! Such a happy portrait of sunny yellow, bright blue, and gorgeous green! This will give me sweet dreams tonight! Thank you for sharing!!


teak you very much, lovely Ladybaga!


----------



## littledesigner




----------



## HoneysuckleCottage

Sammy Royal said:


> Just brought back home Zenobie CSGM cw 14 (blanc/bleu jean/vert) from the Fall 2016 collection!  My new love is matching with many of my bags (I could have also paired it with my Double Sense - but I think the below might be sufficient... ):
> 
> View attachment 3411234
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411243



Zenobie is my favourite CSGM this year, and this colourway is superb.  So versatile!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Hermezzy

Sammy Royal said:


> Just brought back home Zenobie CSGM cw 14 (blanc/bleu jean/vert) from the Fall 2016 collection!  My new love is matching with many of my bags (I could have also paired it with my Double Sense - but I think the below might be sufficient... ):
> 
> View attachment 3411234
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411243


Just love how that blue carmencita looks against your lovely picotin!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sammy Royal said:


> Just brought back home Zenobie CSGM cw 14 (blanc/bleu jean/vert) from the Fall 2016 collection!  My new love is matching with many of my bags (I could have also paired it with my Double Sense - but I think the below might be sufficient... ):
> 
> View attachment 3411234
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411243



This shawl is sooooo pretty *Sammy Royal!*


----------



## lanit

Sammy Royal said:


> Just brought back home Zenobie CSGM cw 14 (blanc/bleu jean/vert) from the Fall 2016 collection!  My new love is matching with many of my bags (I could have also paired it with my Double Sense - but I think the below might be sufficient... ):
> 
> View attachment 3411234
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411243


This is beautiful Sammy - such an amazing shawl. I only have the twill so far. Looks fab with your pico!


----------



## lanit

Brought this beauty home today to share. My dream bag in H barenia with potiron interior on the flap. I am over the moon!


----------



## ForeverInPink

lanit said:


> Brought this beauty home today to share. My dream bag in H barenia with potiron interior on the flap. I am over the moon!
> 
> View attachment 3415629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415631



Gorgeous, Lanit!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lanit

ForeverInPink said:


> Gorgeous, Lanit!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lanit

AcdlVie mousse with barenia - sorry I cannot contain my excitement.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Congrats *lanit* on your new halzan. V pretty mousseline too!


----------



## Sammy Royal

HoneysuckleCottage said:


> Zenobie is my favourite CSGM this year, and this colourway is superb.  So versatile!  Thank you for sharing!





Hermezzy said:


> Just love how that blue carmencita looks against your lovely picotin!





GNIPPOHS said:


> This shawl is sooooo pretty *Sammy Royal!*


Thank you all so much for your lovely compliments!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

lanit said:


> This is beautiful Sammy - such an amazing shawl. I only have the twill so far. Looks fab with your pico!


Thank you, dear *lanit*!! 



lanit said:


> Brought this beauty home today to share. My dream bag in H barenia with potiron interior on the flap. I am over the moon!
> 
> View attachment 3415629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415631





lanit said:


> AcdlVie mousse with barenia - sorry I cannot contain my excitement.
> 
> View attachment 3416126


Major congrats on this barenia beauty!! Absolutely wonderful!!  And this mousse...


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> AcdlVie mousse with barenia - sorry I cannot contain my excitement.
> 
> View attachment 3416126


lanit,
This is such a lovely bag! Barenia is the ultimate! I really like this bag style, too.  It looks really versatile!
Your mousse is dreamy!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Ms piggy reviving the thread with neutrals... Gris t Kelly and Brandebourgs!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> Ms piggy reviving the thread with neutrals... Gris t Kelly and Brandebourgs!



Gorgeous! I have missed this thread!


----------



## bobkat1991

GNIPPOHS said:


> Ms piggy reviving the thread with neutrals... Gris t Kelly and Brandebourgs!


Where is a drooling emoji when I need one?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous! I have missed this thread!





bobkat1991 said:


> Where is a drooling emoji when I need one?



Thank you ladies! Hope to see more matchings!


----------



## Kelly_76

GNIPPOHS said:


> Ms piggy reviving the thread with neutrals... Gris t Kelly and Brandebourgs!



Beautiful!
Miss Piggy indeed adds the right amount of fun to this subtle sophisticated combo!


----------



## Sammy Royal

GNIPPOHS said:


> Ms piggy reviving the thread with neutrals... Gris t Kelly and Brandebourgs!



Yesssssssss...!!! Just love this combo!! Perfect little touch of pink...!


----------



## j3nl

GNIPPOHS said:


> Ms piggy reviving the thread with neutrals... Gris t Kelly and Brandebourgs!


Gris Tourterelle is my current colour obsession


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> Just brought back home Zenobie CSGM cw 14 (blanc/bleu jean/vert) from the Fall 2016 collection!  My new love is matching with many of my bags (I could have also paired it with my Double Sense - but I think the below might be sufficient... ):
> 
> View attachment 3411234
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411243


Zenobie is Stunning! [emoji7][emoji7]What a fabulous pairing Sammy Royal! My wallet is dreading the fall CSGMs!!!



littledesigner said:


> View attachment 3411334


Yay! Twinsies on the shawl! Love it paired with anemone! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



lanit said:


> Brought this beauty home today to share. My dream bag in H barenia with potiron interior on the flap. I am over the moon!
> 
> View attachment 3415629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415631


Many many congrats on this beauty dear lanit!!
You have an amazing collection of bags and scarves [emoji7][emoji7]



lanit said:


> AcdlVie mousse with barenia - sorry I cannot contain my excitement.
> You have a winner!! Beautiful bag and beautiful matches[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3416126





GNIPPOHS said:


> Ms piggy reviving the thread with neutrals... Gris t Kelly and Brandebourgs!



Wow!!! GT with the neutral CW of Brandenbourgs is a match made in heaven[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Malachite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... So happy that I had some accessories that matched way before I got the bag! Yup that's how much I have been crushing on malachite [emoji3]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... So happy that I had some accessories that matched way before I got the bag! Yup that's how much I have been crushing on malachite [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436606


Oh WOWO!!! Congrats dear looks stunning with your shawl and KD!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GNIPPOHS said:


> Ms piggy reviving the thread with neutrals... Gris t Kelly and Brandebourgs!


My goodness u never fail to amazing me with your goodies!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lanit said:


> AcdlVie mousse with barenia - sorry I cannot contain my excitement.
> 
> View attachment 3416126


Just stunning Lanit!!! Love how you coordinated the whole ensamble!


----------



## ehy12

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... So happy that I had some accessories that matched way before I got the bag! Yup that's how much I have been crushing on malachite [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436606


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EmileH

This doesn't photograph well. It is one of my favorite pairings. This colorway of bateau fleuri was not a popular one but I fell in love with it as soon as my favorite scarf SA at FSH took it from the case. It's so delicate and pretty. And it brought me luck because within the hour I was offered miss Gris tourtourelle.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh WOWO!!! Congrats dear looks stunning with your shawl and KD!!!


Thank you so much dear IF[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



ehy12 said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This doesn't photograph well. It is one of my favorite pairings. This colorway of bateau fleuri was not a popular one but I fell in love with it as soon as my favorite scarf SA at FSH took it from the case. It's so delicate and pretty. And it brought me luck because within the hour I was offered miss Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3436706



Love your GT[emoji7][emoji7]... And beautiful pairing with the scarf! What a lucky mascot[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This doesn't photograph well. It is one of my favorite pairings. This colorway of bateau fleuri was not a popular one but I fell in love with it as soon as my favorite scarf SA at FSH took it from the case. It's so delicate and pretty. And it brought me luck because within the hour I was offered miss Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3436706


Gotta loooove that story!! And that pairing!!! ❤️❣❤️


----------



## EmileH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gotta loooove that story!! And that pairing!!! [emoji173]️[emoji873][emoji173]️



Thanks. That has happened three times to me. I pick a scarf and next thing I know that's the color bag that I'm offered. I'm busy looking for anemone and bleu saphir scarves now. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Love your GT[emoji7][emoji7]... And beautiful pairing with the scarf! What a lucky mascot[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you. I love your malachite. Is your shawl balade et berline? It's really pretty. Don't feel badly I started buying twillies for bags that I don't have but that I want someday. I even have my eye on a purple shawl.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I love your malachite. Is your shawl balade et berline? It's really pretty. Don't feel badly I started buying twillies for bags that I don't have but that I want someday. I even have my eye on a purple shawl.



Yes it is Berline! Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️..... I am so happy I am not the only one! Next on my list is RC and I have been collecting RC shoes, KD, wallet and matching shawls in anticipation [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]... Is anemone on your list? I love everything purple [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This doesn't photograph well. It is one of my favorite pairings. This colorway of bateau fleuri was not a popular one but I fell in love with it as soon as my favorite scarf SA at FSH took it from the case. It's so delicate and pretty. And it brought me luck because within the hour I was offered miss Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3436706



This a subtle and gorgeous pairing. 

I love this idea that the SAs match the bag to you, I'm going to have to be strategic about what scarves/shawls I bring to Paris!


----------



## Genie27

MrsO, I think the H colour picks the person. My first H item ever was a pair of turquoise Orans ages ago, followed by a similar belt kit in turquoise/brown, then a lagoon clic and a Blue/green cw 90 and finally the bleu paon Jypsiere this summer. And I like the idea that the SA showed me that specific one after I commented that I preferred the turquoise cw of the CSGM I was trying on.


----------



## Genie27

Ok, maybe not, I also realized I have other color H, but it's not what I reach for the most.


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Yes it is Berline! Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️..... I am so happy I am not the only one! Next on my list is RC and I have been collecting RC shoes, KD, wallet and matching shawls in anticipation [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]... Is anemone on your list? I love everything purple [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Yes I am craving color. Anemone, bleu electric or saphir or a red are on my wishlist for my next bag. I'm keeping my options open and leaving it up to the Hermes gods. They always steer me to the right bag for me. 



MrsOwen3 said:


> This a subtle and gorgeous pairing.
> 
> I love this idea that the SAs match the bag to you, I'm going to have to be strategic about what scarves/shawls I bring to Paris!



Thank you. I do think the SAs try to match the bag with the person. They truly seem to want to make people happy. When it's a good match they are as happy as the customer-well almost. [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I am craving color. Anemone, bleu electric or saphir or a red are on my wishlist for my next bag. I'm keeping my options open and leaving it up to the Hermes gods. They always steer me to the right bag for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I do think the SAs try to match the bag with the person. They truly seem to want to make people happy. When it's a good match they are as happy as the customer-well almost. [emoji4]



All beautiful colors[emoji7][emoji7]!!! I have saphir and it's such a fab color! I wouldn't mind BE and anemone myself! (and yes I am accessory ready for those two colors too [emoji3][emoji3])... Hope the H gods are listening to us[emoji1317][emoji1317]... Can't wait to see which color you get dear Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> All beautiful colors[emoji7][emoji7]!!! I have saphir and it's such a fab color! I wouldn't mind BE and anemone myself! (and yes I am accessory ready for those two colors too [emoji3][emoji3])... Hope the H gods are listening to us[emoji1317][emoji1317]... Can't wait to see which color you get dear Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Yes I think we are bag twins. I have a Kelly cut bleu saphir too but I love it so much that I would love a Birkin too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I think we are bag twins. I have a Kelly cut bleu saphir too but I love it so much that I would love a Birkin too.



Yay!!! We are bag twins! Don't you love KC!! I don't blame you for wanting saphir in B too! Such a fabulous color that goes with everything [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> Zenobie is Stunning! [emoji7][emoji7]What a fabulous pairing Sammy Royal! My wallet is dreading the fall CSGMs!!!
> 
> 
> Yay! Twinsies on the shawl! Love it paired with anemone! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Many many congrats on this beauty dear lanit!!
> You have an amazing collection of bags and scarves [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Wow!!! GT with the neutral CW of Brandenbourgs is a match made in heaven[emoji7][emoji7]





eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... So happy that I had some accessories that matched way before I got the bag! Yup that's how much I have been crushing on malachite [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436606



Thank you so much, dear *eternal*!  - Ooooh, just love your malachite pairing!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This doesn't photograph well. It is one of my favorite pairings. This colorway of bateau fleuri was not a popular one but I fell in love with it as soon as my favorite scarf SA at FSH took it from the case. It's so delicate and pretty. And it brought me luck because within the hour I was offered miss Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3436706


Dear *Pocket*! What a wonderful story and absolutely gorgeous pairing!! Very elegant...


----------



## EmileH

Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *Pocket*! What a wonderful story and absolutely gorgeous pairing!! Very elegant...



Thank you Sammy. [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> Thank you so much, dear *eternal*!  - Ooooh, just love your malachite pairing!!!



Thank you so much dear Sammy Royal [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This doesn't photograph well. It is one of my favorite pairings. This colorway of bateau fleuri was not a popular one but I fell in love with it as soon as my favorite scarf SA at FSH took it from the case. It's so delicate and pretty. And it brought me luck because within the hour I was offered miss Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3436706



This may be my favorite combo!  So elegant and crisp!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This doesn't photograph well. It is one of my favorite pairings. This colorway of bateau fleuri was not a popular one but I fell in love with it as soon as my favorite scarf SA at FSH took it from the case. It's so delicate and pretty. And it brought me luck because within the hour I was offered miss Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3436706



Your Bateau Fleuri scarf is really beautiful!  And a perfect match with the Kelly.  It's soft & comforting!  Sometimes that's what we need. 
Part of the beauty of your pairing is the understatement of everything.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> This may be my favorite combo!  So elegant and crisp!





Keren16 said:


> Your Bateau Fleuri scarf is really beautiful!  And a perfect match with the Kelly.  It's soft & comforting!  Sometimes that's what we need.
> Part of the beauty of your pairing is the understatement of everything.



Thanks ladies. It's just very easy to wear.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... So happy that I had some accessories that matched way before I got the bag! Yup that's how much I have been crushing on malachite [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436606



*I love your strategy eternalloveforbag! This is one beautiful matchy matchy photo!*


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This doesn't photograph well. It is one of my favorite pairings. This colorway of bateau fleuri was not a popular one but I fell in love with it as soon as my favorite scarf SA at FSH took it from the case. It's so delicate and pretty. And it brought me luck because within the hour I was offered miss Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3436706



Very elegant match *Pocketbook Pup..* And an extremely lucky charm!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Kelly_76 said:


> Beautiful!
> Miss Piggy indeed adds the right amount of fun to this subtle sophisticated combo!





Sammy Royal said:


> Yesssssssss...!!! Just love this combo!! Perfect little touch of pink...!





j3nl said:


> Gris Tourterelle is my current colour obsession





eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! GT with the neutral CW of Brandenbourgs is a match made in heaven[emoji7][emoji7]





Israeli_Flava said:


> My goodness u never fail to amazing me with your goodies!!!



Thank you ladies!  This BB cw is one of my fave CSGMs


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... So happy that I had some accessories that matched way before I got the bag! Yup that's how much I have been crushing on malachite [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436606



Love this!  We are csgm twins on this!


----------



## Keren16

GNIPPOHS said:


> Ms piggy reviving the thread with neutrals... Gris t Kelly and Brandebourgs!



Love your Gris T Kelly & Brandebourgs 
I'm appreciating neutrals lately [emoji4]


----------



## ms piggy

K25 Glycine swift ghw and Sieste au Paradis CSGM cw16.


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> K25 Glycine swift ghw and Sieste au Paradis CSGM cw16.
> 
> View attachment 3438599



Beautiful pairing!


----------



## Alice26

ms piggy said:


> K25 Glycine swift ghw and Sieste au Paradis CSGM cw16.
> 
> View attachment 3438599



Gorgeous!


----------



## sissy milano

kelly 28 craie amazone rocabar and new coat of this coming season Tattersale


----------



## LaenaLovely

ms piggy said:


> K25 Glycine swift ghw and Sieste au Paradis CSGM cw16.
> 
> View attachment 3438599



Oh la la...I love how it brings out the pink/purple tone!  Gorgeous!


----------



## lanit

sissy milano said:


> kelly 28 craie amazone rocabar and new coat of this coming season Tattersale


*sissy *- this is so fresh and that craie makes me swoon with its sassy striped rocabar strap!


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> K25 Glycine swift ghw and Sieste au Paradis CSGM cw16.
> 
> View attachment 3438599



Just so elegant!



sissy milano said:


> kelly 28 craie amazone rocabar and new coat of this coming season Tattersale


Have seen this snappy coat! There is a several sweaters in this Tattersale pattern for Fall as well!
Love this snappy combo!


----------



## bobkat1991

Here is Au Bout Du Monde cw 04 with Bleu Orage Picotin, accompanied by my weathered wood deck railing.
I hope I am not too redundant here, as I already posted these pictures in the thread "What Is Your Latest Hermes Purchase".


----------



## Keren16

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3438950
> View attachment 3438951
> View attachment 3438953
> View attachment 3438957
> 
> Here is Au Bout Du Monde cw 04 with Bleu Orage Picotin, accompanied by my weathered wood deck railing.
> I hope I am not too redundant here, as I already posted these pictures in the thread "What Is Your Latest Hermes Purchase".



You are not redundant
This post is your love of the Pico &  scarf
They are a reflection of you!
Nice to know you bobcat [emoji8]


----------



## cavalla

ms piggy said:


> K25 Glycine swift ghw and Sieste au Paradis CSGM cw16.
> 
> View attachment 3438599



I'm so in love with this pairing. I am your scarf twin and now you make me want a glycine bag. Love love love!


----------



## cavalla

Mystique Phoenix Coloriages and Evie in Rose Jaipur


----------



## lanit

ms piggy said:


> K25 Glycine swift ghw and Sieste au Paradis CSGM cw16.
> 
> View attachment 3438599


Mis P., a simply sublime combination! You make glycine so very tempting!


----------



## sissy milano

lanit said:


> *sissy *- this is so fresh and that craie makes me swoon with its sassy striped rocabar strap!



thank you dear lanit, I'm totally in love with Tattersale... 
the only way to have rocabar is to buy with the bag... is not possible to order it anymore, very sad thing.


----------



## sissy milano

TankerToad said:


> Just so elegant!
> 
> 
> Have seen this snappy coat! There is a several sweaters in this Tattersale pattern for Fall as well!
> Love this snappy combo!



such a beauty this year... did you see the dress with "carré en boucle" design? TDF
I bought also the hat


----------



## purplepoodles

cavalla said:


> Mystique Phoenix Coloriages and Evie in Rose Jaipur
> 
> View attachment 3439138



Really love your look cavalla! Great colour combo the orange in your MP works so well with you Rose Jaipur Evie. We are twins on your evie and your photo is a great inspiration. Thank you!


----------



## TankerToad

sissy milano said:


> such a beauty this year... did you see the dress with "carré en boucle" design? TDF
> I bought also the hat



Yes- I have that dress on hold !
How did you know ?


----------



## sissy milano

TankerToad said:


> Yes- I have that dress on hold !
> How did you know ?


simply irresistible, usually we have the same taste


----------



## bobkat1991

Keren16 said:


> You are not redundant
> This post is your love of the Pico &  scarf
> They are a reflection of you!
> Nice to know you bobcat [emoji8]


Well, it's nice to know you, too, Keren16!



cavalla said:


> Mystique Phoenix Coloriages and Evie in Rose Jaipur
> 
> View attachment 3439138


Oh what a lovely combination....so cheerful and bright!


----------



## bobkat1991

ms piggy said:


> K25 Glycine swift ghw and Sieste au Paradis CSGM cw16.
> 
> View attachment 3438599


I would not have thought to pair these two, but they work so very beautifully together, without being all matchy matchy!



sissy milano said:


> simply irresistible, usually we have the same taste


I know I am not supposed to covet your dress.......but DAY-umm!  Wowza.


----------



## cavalla

bobkat1991 said:


> Oh what a lovely combination....so cheerful and bright!



Thank you  



purplepoodles said:


> Really love your look cavalla! Great colour combo the orange in your MP works so well with you Rose Jaipur Evie. We are twins on your evie and your photo is a great inspiration. Thank you!



Hi Evie twin, it's my pleasure to inspire


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> *I love your strategy eternalloveforbag! This is one beautiful matchy matchy photo!*


Thank you you so much dear GNIPPOHS [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



LaenaLovely said:


> Love this!  We are csgm twins on this!



Yay!!! We do share similar taste in shawls don't we [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

cavalla said:


> Mystique Phoenix Coloriages and Evie in Rose Jaipur
> 
> View attachment 3439138


Super pretty! Love the combination cavalla [emoji7][emoji7]



bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3438950
> View attachment 3438951
> View attachment 3438953
> View attachment 3438957
> 
> Here is Au Bout Du Monde cw 04 with Bleu Orage Picotin, accompanied by my weathered wood deck railing.
> I hope I am not too redundant here, as I already posted these pictures in the thread "What Is Your Latest Hermes Purchase".


The combination is just that beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



sissy milano said:


> kelly 28 craie amazone rocabar and new coat of this coming season Tattersale


Such a huge fan of your amazing bag collection sissy milano[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



ms piggy said:


> K25 Glycine swift ghw and Sieste au Paradis CSGM cw16.
> 
> View attachment 3438599



Match made in heaven [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cavalla

eternallove4bag said:


> Super pretty! Love the combination cavalla [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> The combination is just that beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Such a huge fan of your amazing bag collection sissy milano[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Match made in heaven [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you eternallove4bag!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... So happy that I had some accessories that matched way before I got the bag! Yup that's how much I have been crushing on malachite [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436606



This combo is simply gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3455799



Arg...Now I'm totally obsessed with this combo.  Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

sissy milano said:


> kelly 28 craie amazone rocabar and new coat of this coming season Tattersale



Swoon.  Sissy, I would like to book a first class ticket to vacation inside your closet...scenery to die for!


----------



## sissy milano

LaenaLovely said:


> Swoon.  Sissy, I would like to book a first class ticket to vacation inside your closet...scenery to die for!


 you are too nice


----------



## sissy milano

double post...


----------



## Notorious Pink

cavalla said:


> Mystique Phoenix Coloriages and Evie in Rose Jaipur
> 
> View attachment 3439138



Wow wow wow Cavalla!!! Love this pairing - you have a great eye. Love the way you tied the scarf and kept the clothing neutral and monochromatic. In my mind this would take quite some effort!!! [emoji1376][emoji1376]



TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3455799



Gorgeous pairing!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I had to work today. I can't wait for this project I'm leading to be over so I have my life back! My stress reliever is to have a photo shoot!!  Ms. Gully was the star!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> This combo is simply gorgeous!



Thank you so much my dear Bella [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> I had to work today. I can't wait for this project I'm leading to be over so I have my life back! My stress reliever is to have a photo shoot!!  Ms. Gully was the star!
> View attachment 3458742
> View attachment 3458743
> View attachment 3458744
> View attachment 3458745
> View attachment 3458746



Omg!!! What a fab bag and beautiful match!! My dear IF your bag is spectacular! Drooling! Is the color GM? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3455799



Stunning is the word[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tafleischer

Israeli_Flava said:


> I had to work today. I can't wait for this project I'm leading to be over so I have my life back! My stress reliever is to have a photo shoot!!  Ms. Gully was the star!
> View attachment 3458742
> View attachment 3458743
> View attachment 3458744
> View attachment 3458745
> View attachment 3458746


This would certainly transport me to my happy place too dear IF[emoji106] [emoji8]


----------



## lanit

Israeli_Flava said:


> I had to work today. I can't wait for this project I'm leading to be over so I have my life back! My stress reliever is to have a photo shoot!!  Ms. Gully was the star!
> View attachment 3458742
> View attachment 3458743
> View attachment 3458744
> View attachment 3458745
> View attachment 3458746



Dearest IF, I have been remiss to congratulate you on your lovely NYC Kelly! Congrats! What a stunning bag, I've not seen GM yet, which photo appears to be the closest accurate color in your mind? I have been looking for the right gray forever, and Gris T appeRed slightly pinkish tone to me. Does this Gm have a touch of blue or green in it? Super curious about this for a bag or a jige. enjoy!


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> I had to work today. I can't wait for this project I'm leading to be over so I have my life back! My stress reliever is to have a photo shoot!!  Ms. Gully was the star!
> View attachment 3458742
> View attachment 3458743
> View attachment 3458744
> View attachment 3458745
> View attachment 3458746



Congrats on your neutral IF. Gully is g o r g e o u s and my favourite pairing is with the Brandenbourgs. Always love your pics [emoji177]


----------



## Nui

GNIPPOHS said:


> Ms piggy reviving the thread with neutrals... Gris t Kelly and Brandebourgs!



OMG!! This is soooooo GORGEOUS!!!! Love love love it


----------



## hclubfan

Israeli_Flava said:


> I had to work today. I can't wait for this project I'm leading to be over so I have my life back! My stress reliever is to have a photo shoot!!  Ms. Gully was the star!
> View attachment 3458742
> View attachment 3458743
> View attachment 3458744
> View attachment 3458745
> View attachment 3458746



Wowza IF, Ms Gully is the perfect choice for a work companion today, and she's so versatile! I'm twins with you on the first two shawls, which are two of my faves. Sorry you have to work on the holiday.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Nui said:


> OMG!! This is soooooo GORGEOUS!!!! Love love love it



Thank you *Nui! *


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Israeli_Flava said:


> I had to work today. I can't wait for this project I'm leading to be over so I have my life back! My stress reliever is to have a photo shoot!!  Ms. Gully was the star!
> View attachment 3458742
> View attachment 3458743
> View attachment 3458744
> View attachment 3458745
> View attachment 3458746



*Beautiful IF! Gris mouette is gorgeous... Reminds me of blue glacier but without the blue - a true gray!  Ms Gully, esp with the blue BB. *


----------



## GNIPPOHS

my new le mors a la connetable and the way it ties... Not to mention 2cw in one shawl! With black and blue atoll


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> my new le mors a la connetable and the way it ties... Not to mention 2cw in one shawl! With black and blue atoll



This is so gorgeous that there are no words!! Major congrats! Which CW is this le mors a la connetable? I am planning on getting CW 01 and 06 and have not seen this one before. I will happily be your cousin but may not be your twin.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is so gorgeous that there are no words!! Major congrats! Which CW is this le mors a la connetable? I am planning on getting CW 01 and 06 and have not seen this one before. I will happily be your cousin but may not be your twin.



Thank you dear *Vigee! *

This is cw01- You should totally get this, looks like 2 different shawls depending how you tie it! I am eyeing cw05 too... Alot less constrast on that one but i love the dark blue hues ... Have a one shawl per season rule though, the blue zenobie also looks v pretty... 

http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...-soie-140cm-le-mors-a-la-connetabl-99015.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you dear *Vigee! *
> 
> This is cw01- You should totally get this, looks like 2 different shawls depending how you tie it! I am eyeing cw05 too... Alot less constrast on that one but i love the dark blue hues ... Have a one shawl per season rule though, the blue zenobie also looks v pretty...
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...-soie-140cm-le-mors-a-la-connetabl-99015.html



*GNIPPOHS*, am definitely planning on buying this Le Mors CW 01, that and CW 06 and a Dallet. A total of three CSGMs this F/W. Yikes!!! 

Love the blue Zénobie, I am enabling you here.

So now my plan is what can I edit from my H collection that I have totally lost interest in and never wear? My closet is bursting at the seams between my love of H and my addiction to shoes and boots.


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> my new le mors a la connetable and the way it ties... Not to mention 2cw in one shawl! With black and blue atoll



Omg! I die!!! What gorgeous combinations! I am loving this CW of Mors [emoji7][emoji7]... Not to mention the KPs!


----------



## hclubfan

GNIPPOHS said:


> my new le mors a la connetable and the way it ties... Not to mention 2cw in one shawl! With black and blue atoll


GORGEOUS!!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *GNIPPOHS*, am definitely planning on buying this Le Mors CW 01, that and CW 06 and a Dallet. A total of three CSGMs this F/W. Yikes!!!
> 
> Love the blue Zénobie, I am enabling you here.
> 
> So now my plan is what can I edit from my H collection that I have totally lost interest in and never wear? My closet is bursting at the seams between my love of H and my addiction to shoes and boots.


This is exactly the position I'm in Vigee...need to edit before I consider adding any more shawls! I'm embarrassed to say there are quite a few that get zero air time, and that shouldn't be the case! They deserve to be enjoyed.


----------



## cavalla

BBC said:


> Wow wow wow Cavalla!!! Love this pairing - you have a great eye. Love the way you tied the scarf and kept the clothing neutral and monochromatic. In my mind this would take quite some effort!!! [emoji1376][emoji1376]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pairing!!!



Thank you for your sweet comments. I'm flattered.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *GNIPPOHS*, am definitely planning on buying this Le Mors CW 01, that and CW 06 and a Dallet. A total of three CSGMs this F/W. Yikes!!!
> 
> Love the blue Zénobie, I am enabling you here.
> 
> So now my plan is what can I edit from my H collection that I have totally lost interest in and never wear? My closet is bursting at the seams between my love of H and my addiction to shoes and boots.



Am going through the editing phase too! But the thing is.... One out but something new comes right in! I picked up something else today from the previous season so the rule does not apply?! Cannot wait to see which csgm you get first!



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! I die!!! What gorgeous combinations! I am loving this CW of Mors [emoji7][emoji7]... Not to mention the KPs!





hclubfan said:


> GORGEOUS!!



Thank you *eternallove4bag, hclubfan! *


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Out today with RS evelyn tpm and monsieur et madame shawl. Still warm but air conditioning is the excuse...


----------



## aynrand

Glycine Kelly and Flamingo 90cm.  Beige, Taupe, Lilac, Cyclamen...a myriad of pinks and soft neutrals.  I hope they do a 140 in these colors.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> Am going through the editing phase too! But the thing is.... One out but something new comes right in! *I picked up something else today from the previous season so the rule does not apply?!* Cannot wait to see which csgm you get first
> Thank you *eternallove4bag, hclubfan! *



*GNIPPOHS*, am planning on buying the Dallet first and foremost because I do believe it will become a collector's item. Also, the fact is that this amazing design has me totally smitten. My lovely and very patient SA is holding all three CSGMs for me  ~ which I will most certainly buy within the next month or two.

Also, I have stumbled upon a few amazing exotic CDCs in short amount of time that have now pushed my Dallet purchase back a little bit. You know that CDC bug very well, *GNIPPOHS* and I got lucky during the past few weeks.

What did you pick up from the previous season? Dying of curiosity  There are definitely no rules here lol.


----------



## Notorious Pink

GNIPPOHS said:


> my new le mors a la connetable and the way it ties... Not to mention 2cw in one shawl! With black and blue atoll



This is BEYOND!!!!' [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Perfect match with Lalbhai...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Perfect match with Lalbhai...
> 
> View attachment 3467616



Loving this!!! Now this is a PERFECT MATCH made in heaven ~ that KP ~ wowza!


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Out today with RS evelyn tpm and monsieur et madame shawl. Still warm but air conditioning is the excuse...


I am in love with your shawl! Sadly missed the boat on this! Lovely combination [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



aynrand said:


> Glycine Kelly and Flamingo 90cm.  Beige, Taupe, Lilac, Cyclamen...a myriad of pinks and soft neutrals.  I hope they do a 140 in these colors.
> 
> View attachment 3467185


Super pretty [emoji173]️



BBC said:


> Perfect match with Lalbhai...
> 
> View attachment 3467616



Perfect indeed! What a beautiful scarf not to mention your KP is TDF BBC[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Loving this!!! Now this is a PERFECT MATCH made in heaven ~ that KP ~ wowza!



Thank you! [emoji8]  I was hoping they would work together and was very happy to find that they match. [emoji41]



eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect indeed! What a beautiful scarf not to mention your KP is TDF BBC[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks so much! The other cw sat in my closet for months....this one I cannot wait to use and enjoy! [emoji322]


----------



## snarfy




----------



## hclubfan

BBC said:


> Perfect match with Lalbhai...
> 
> View attachment 3467616


WOW BBC, that is a stunning pairing!! Love this cw of Lalbhai


----------



## Lollipop15

In love with my first mousseline [emoji178]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> Perfect match with Lalbhai...
> 
> View attachment 3467616



*Perfecr match indeed BBC! LOVE your KP! Thats blue saint cyr?*



Lollipop15 said:


> In love with my first mousseline [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468617



So pretty!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *GNIPPOHS*, am planning on buying the Dallet first and foremost because I do believe it will become a collector's item. Also, the fact is that this amazing design has me totally smitten. My lovely and very patient SA is holding all three CSGMs for me  ~ which I will most certainly buy within the next month or two.
> 
> Also, I have stumbled upon a few amazing exotic CDCs in short amount of time that have now pushed my Dallet purchase back a little bit. You know that CDC bug very well, *GNIPPOHS* and I got lucky during the past few weeks.
> 
> What did you pick up from the previous season? Dying of curiosity  There are definitely no rules here lol.


*
*The Dallet is gorgeous and ties v well! Lucky for me, the cw i liked is too similar to the panthera pardus i already have so less of a temptation there. Yes i do know the cdc bug all too well! So my fellow cdc fanatic, which exotics did you pick up?  Hoping to find an ombre ghw myself... I picked up the cavalleria d'etriers, will post a pic soon!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Lollipop15 said:


> In love with my first mousseline [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468617



OMG those soft pink and rose colors are gorgeous together! Perfect moussie and congrats, *Lollipop*!!


----------



## Lollipop15

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Perfecr match indeed BBC! LOVE your KP! Thats blue saint cyr?*
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!!



Thank you! [emoji1][emoji178]



VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG those soft pink and rose colors are gorgeous together! Perfect moussie and congrats, *Lollipop*!!



Thank you VigeeLeBrun! I love looking at these colors together hehe [emoji7][emoji178]


----------



## Meta

My first Hermes bag with my latest purchase, 90cm silk Chacun Fait Son Nid


----------



## Hat Trick

Lovely choices!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lollipop15 said:


> In love with my first mousseline [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468617


Holy Mother of Hermes!!! I think I have asked you this before but your bag is Rose Jaipur right???
That moussie cw will forever haunt me.... love it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Perfect match with Lalbhai...
> 
> View attachment 3467616


sheer perfection!!!


----------



## prepster

weN84 said:


> My first Hermes bag with my latest purchase, 90cm silk Chacun Fait Son Nid



Great choice!  Lovely!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

weN84 said:


> My first Hermes bag with my latest purchase, 90cm silk Chacun Fait Son Nid



V pretty... Love how whimsical this scarf is *weN84! *


----------



## Meta

prepster said:


> Great choice!  Lovely!





GNIPPOHS said:


> V pretty... Love how whimsical this scarf is *weN84! *



Thank you! 

@GNIPPOHS Yes, the design reminds me of coloring with markers  and this cw makes it easy to pair with just about everything!


----------



## Applelpc26

View attachment 3470717


----------



## Applelpc26

My working bag


----------



## Lollipop15

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Mother of Hermes!!! I think I have asked you this before but your bag is Rose Jaipur right???
> That moussie cw will forever haunt me.... love it!



Thank you so much dear IF! Yes my bag is Rose Jaipur. I think this UTW moussie will look great on you too hehe


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sorry guys think this is like the xxxxth time i have posted little rose tyrien b in this thread!  
Pink panthera pardus with rt, fuchsia and rose scheherazade cdcs


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Perfect match with Lalbhai...
> 
> View attachment 3467616


Dreamy!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

GNIPPOHS said:


> Sorry guys think this is like the xxxxth time i have posted little rose tyrien b in this thread!
> Pink panthera pardus with rt, fuchsia and rose scheherazade cdcs



I can never get enough of this B!  RT...is on my
TDF list!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

LaenaLovely said:


> I can never get enough of this B!  RT...is on my
> TDF list!



Thank you *LaenaLovely! *My fave H pink too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> Sorry guys think this is like the xxxxth time i have posted little rose tyrien b in this thread!
> Pink panthera pardus with rt, fuchsia and rose scheherazade cdcs



Love this amazing combination, perfect eye candy ~ keep these gorgeous pics coming, *GNIPPOHS*!


----------



## leuleu

Applelpc26 said:


> My working bag


What a nice sunny color !


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

My new black K28 with probably my most favorite shawl (Echec au Roi) and Christian Louboutin Electropump


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lollipop15 said:


> In love with my first mousseline [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468617


Gorgeous moussie! UTW is one of the most amazing designs! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️.. Sigh! If I could I would grab all the CWs of this stunning design!



weN84 said:


> My first Hermes bag with my latest purchase, 90cm silk Chacun Fait Son Nid


Love the color of your bag. Is it BE?



GNIPPOHS said:


> Sorry guys think this is like the xxxxth time i have posted little rose tyrien b in this thread!
> Pink panthera pardus with rt, fuchsia and rose scheherazade cdcs


Gorgeous B! And we r twins on the panthera shawl [emoji7][emoji7]



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My new black K28 with probably my most favorite shawl (Echec au Roi) and Christian Louboutin Electropump
> 
> View attachment 3475981



What a gorgeous combination!!! Love the entire look[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## GNIPPOHS

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My new black K28 with probably my most favorite shawl (Echec au Roi) and Christian Louboutin Electropump
> 
> View attachment 3475981



Such a COOL combi *nakedmosher2of3!*



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this amazing combination, perfect eye candy ~ keep these gorgeous pics coming, GNIPPOHS!





eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous B! And we r twins on the panthera shawl [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you *Vigee, eternallove4bag!
*


----------



## StyleEyes

My Gris Perle and Crevette SO B35 w/ SHW (looks gold in the pics, but it's not) with a few perfect match scarf companions! [emoji7]

(Sorry about the photo composition, I know it's terrible![emoji17])


----------



## eternallove4bag

StyleEyes said:


> My Gris Perle and Crevette SO B35 w/ SHW (looks gold in the pics, but it's not) with a few perfect match scarf companions! [emoji7]
> 
> (Sorry about the photo composition, I know it's terrible![emoji17])
> 
> View attachment 3477525
> View attachment 3477526
> View attachment 3477527
> View attachment 3477530



Wow! That's one stunning bag and looks amazing with your scarves[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

StyleEyes said:


> My Gris Perle and Crevette SO B35 w/ SHW (looks gold in the pics, but it's not) with a few perfect match scarf companions! [emoji7]
> 
> (Sorry about the photo composition, I know it's terrible![emoji17])
> 
> View attachment 3477525
> View attachment 3477526
> View attachment 3477527
> View attachment 3477530



Love these matches!!


----------



## spylove22

Israeli_Flava said:


> I had to work today. I can't wait for this project I'm leading to be over so I have my life back! My stress reliever is to have a photo shoot!!  Ms. Gully was the star!
> View attachment 3458742
> View attachment 3458743
> View attachment 3458744
> View attachment 3458745
> View attachment 3458746



Nice photo shoot and eye candy!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

StyleEyes said:


> My Gris Perle and Crevette SO B35 w/ SHW (looks gold in the pics, but it's not) with a few perfect match scarf companions! [emoji7]
> 
> (Sorry about the photo composition, I know it's terrible![emoji17])
> 
> View attachment 3477525
> View attachment 3477526
> View attachment 3477527
> View attachment 3477530



Such pretty matchings! Love your ombre cdc too!


----------



## StyleEyes

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! That's one stunning bag and looks amazing with your scarves[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





BBC said:


> Love these matches!!





spylove22 said:


> Nice photo shoot and eye candy!!





GNIPPOHS said:


> Such pretty matchings! Love your ombre cdc too!



Thank you all for the compliments!! [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> Perfect match with Lalbhai...
> 
> View attachment 3467616


BBC, This is one of the most beautiful pairing I have ever seen! Truly GORGEOUS! This, I'm certain, looks beyond BEAUTIFUL on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Edit


----------



## eternallove4bag

I can't get enough of roulis or the color rouge grenat! Doesn't rouge grenat look similar to rouge H?
Roulis, compact silk in wallet and H belt in RG while the dip dye silk and KD are in RH


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> I can't get enough of roulis or the color rouge grenat! Doesn't rouge grenat look similar to rouge H?
> Roulis, compact silk in wallet and H belt in RG while the dip dye silk and KD are in RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483849



Thanks for posting this dear. Very informative.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for posting this dear. Very informative.



Very welcome [emoji8][emoji8]... I thought it really interesting how close the two colors were! If memory serves me right we are twins on the dip dye right?


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Very welcome [emoji8][emoji8]... I thought it really interesting how close the two colors were! If memory serves me right we are twins on the dip dye right?



Yes and I'm hoping for a red bag. I had my heart set on rouge h but I'm wondering if I should accept grenat if it's available as an alternative.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes and I'm hoping for a red bag. I had my heart set on rouge h but I'm wondering if I should accept grenat if it's available as an alternative.



I hope you get to see RG in person and get it! It's such a fabulous color! I think RH has a little more brownish tones and RG a little more raspberry tone. RG bag will go perfect with both your RH dip dye and the C'est La fete[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> I hope you get to see RG in person and get it! It's such a fabulous color! I think RH has a little more brownish tones and RG a little more raspberry tone. RG bag will go perfect with both your RH dip dye and the C'est La fete[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks for the info!


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> I can't get enough of roulis or the color rouge grenat! Doesn't rouge grenat look similar to rouge H?
> Roulis, compact silk in wallet and H belt in RG while the dip dye silk and KD are in RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483849


Wow....gorgeous eternal!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info!


[emoji8][emoji8]



hclubfan said:


> Wow....gorgeous eternal!!!



Thank you my dear hclubfan [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## purplepoodles

eternallove4bag said:


> I can't get enough of roulis or the color rouge grenat! Doesn't rouge grenat look similar to rouge H?
> Roulis, compact silk in wallet and H belt in RG while the dip dye silk and KD are in RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483849



Yes it does eternalove! 

Thanks for the heads up. Rouge H has been so hard to find recently. Adore rougeH but never considered rouge grenat before. 

Grenat is garnet or/and dark red in my Larousse.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> I can't get enough of roulis or the color rouge grenat! Doesn't rouge grenat look similar to rouge H?
> Roulis, compact silk in wallet and H belt in RG while the dip dye silk and KD are in RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483849



*Great match eternallove4bag! You have such a nice collection of 2 sophisticated reds! *


----------



## ghoztz

eternallove4bag said:


> I can't get enough of roulis or the color rouge grenat! Doesn't rouge grenat look similar to rouge H?
> Roulis, compact silk in wallet and H belt in RG while the dip dye silk and KD are in RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483849



Gorgeous wine color.  Now I want a belt in this shade.


----------



## eternallove4bag

purplepoodles said:


> Yes it does eternalove!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Rouge H has been so hard to find recently. Adore rougeH but never considered rouge grenat before.
> 
> Grenat is garnet or/and dark red in my Larousse.


I am so happy purplepoodles! This color is so amazing in person [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I love classic RH myself and was thinking of adding it to my collection before I got RG... Now I feel like I have filled that 'need'[emoji8]



GNIPPOHS said:


> *Great match eternallove4bag! You have such a nice collection of 2 sophisticated reds! *


Thank you so much GNIPPOHS [emoji8][emoji8]... I love H reds!



ghoztz said:


> Gorgeous wine color.  Now I want a belt in this shade.



Thank you so much ghoztz[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I may just have discovered a new obsession myself! Belts [emoji12]


----------



## spylove22

eternallove4bag said:


> I hope you get to see RG in person and get it! It's such a fabulous color! I think RH has a little more brownish tones and RG a little more raspberry tone. RG bag will go perfect with both your RH dip dye and the C'est La fete[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I agree!! I love rouge grenat. It's the perfect raspberry red, you can wear it in any season, it's such a classy beautiful color.


----------



## San2222

spylove22 said:


> I agree!! I love rouge grenat. It's the perfect raspberry red, you can wear it in any season, it's such a classy beautiful color.


Completely agree, such a pretty and classy red


----------



## eternallove4bag

spylove22 said:


> I agree!! I love rouge grenat. It's the perfect raspberry red, you can wear it in any season, it's such a classy beautiful color.


I love H reds and RG just stole my heart [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



San2222 said:


> Completely agree, such a pretty and classy red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485766


Wow!! Stunning!!! Would love to see mod shots of this beauty!


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> I can't get enough of roulis or the color rouge grenat! Doesn't rouge grenat look similar to rouge H?
> Roulis, compact silk in wallet and H belt in RG while the dip dye silk and KD are in RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483849


Picture perfect!  Love the reds... so rich in color...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ladybaga said:


> BBC, This is one of the most beautiful pairing I have ever seen! Truly GORGEOUS! This, I'm certain, looks beyond BEAUTIFUL on you!



Aw, thanks so much Ladybaga!!! [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## San2222

eternallove4bag said:


> I love H reds and RG just stole my heart [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Wow!! Stunning!!! Would love to see mod shots of this beauty!





	

		
			
		

		
	
 posted this a while back in a diff thread...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Picture perfect!  Love the reds... so rich in color...


Thank you my dear Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8]... There's something about this red that makes my heart flutter[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



San2222 said:


> View attachment 3486566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posted this a while back in a diff thread...



Omg!!! Looks gorgeous on you! Thank you so much for posting it here! Truly beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## babielovah

GNIPPOHS said:


> my new le mors a la connetable and the way it ties... Not to mention 2cw in one shawl! With black and blue atoll



Love love love! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## rania1981

Etoupe/sakura b 30 with brides de gala mousseline


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Adding my gold pico and Mille fleurs de mexique mousseline...


----------



## Sammy Royal

rania1981 said:


> Etoupe/sakura b 30 with brides de gala mousseline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488231


Total perfection!! Love all three pieces! Together they are heaven!!  Thanks so much for sharing, dear *rania*!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

rania1981 said:


> Etoupe/sakura b 30 with brides de gala mousseline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488231



*Such a sweet pairing rania1981! and such a special b*


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Mooshooshoo said:


> Adding my gold pico and Mille fleurs de mexique mousseline...
> 
> View attachment 3489330



Thanks for sharing *Mooshooshoo!  *The apple charm is too cute!


----------



## rania1981

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Such a sweet pairing rania1981! and such a special b*


Thanks so much Gnippohs. Definitely the most special and sweetest bag I own


----------



## rania1981

Sammy Royal said:


> Total perfection!! Love all three pieces! Together they are heaven!!  Thanks so much for sharing, dear *rania*!


Thanks my dear panthera twin! I love accessorising this bag!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thanks for sharing *Mooshooshoo!  *The apple charm is too cute!


Many thanks


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Using an older shawl... blue paperoles with be kelly, be cdc and little duckie. The border is a perfect match!







Closeup


----------



## Serva1

Love love love these colours and combo. So nice to see a shawl I have never seen before [emoji170] Perfect pairing Gnippohs [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Using an older shawl... blue paperoles with be kelly, be cdc and little duckie. The border is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup



Omg that's gorgeous GNIPPOHS [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Feeling the blues myself! Zenobie with my bleu saphir KC and a few matching accessories!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> Using an older shawl... blue paperoles with be kelly, be cdc and little duckie. The border is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup





eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the blues myself! Zenobie with my bleu saphir KC and a few matching accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498428



*GNIPPOHS* and *eternallove4bag*, these BLUES are all gorgeous. Spell-blinding eye-candy and absolute perfection!


----------



## hclubfan

GNIPPOHS said:


> Using an older shawl... blue paperoles with be kelly, be cdc and little duckie. The border is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup


Killing me!!


----------



## Onthego

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the blues myself! Zenobie with my bleu saphir KC and a few matching accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498428



I love blue. This Zenobia is perfect. The KC is spectacular. I was looking at this CW and would love to see the whole shawl. H.com can be very deceptive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Onthego

GNIPPOHS said:


> Using an older shawl... blue paperoles with be kelly, be cdc and little duckie. The border is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup



Beautiful combination of blues on the shawl. Love that BE Kelly. Gnippohs you always share such amazing pictures of your spectacular collection.Thank you.


----------



## Onthego

I wanted to share this shawl with this wonderful thread. I went to the boutique to get a completely different shawl. My SA took out 3, but this was the most me, (well for the moment)


----------



## Onthego

This pictures are so big and take so long to upload. Sorry.
	

		
			
		

		
	







The shawl is new, the ombré CDC 1 month old, the jige is 2 months old. I love this thread and wanted to contribute.


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the blues myself! Zenobie with my bleu saphir KC and a few matching accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498428



Stunning pieces!


----------



## Juvelen

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the blues myself! Zenobie with my bleu saphir KC and a few matching accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498428


What a beautiful collection


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *GNIPPOHS* and *eternallove4bag*, these BLUES are all gorgeous. Spell-blinding eye-candy and absolute perfection!


Thank you so much dear VigeeLeBrun[emoji170][emoji170]



Bella2015 said:


> Stunning pieces!


Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]



Juvelen said:


> What a beautiful collection



Thank you so much Juvelen[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Onthego said:


> This pictures are so big and take so long to upload. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498584
> View attachment 3498586
> View attachment 3498587
> View attachment 3498589
> View attachment 3498590
> 
> The shawl is new, the ombré CDC 1 month old, the jige is 2 months old. I love this thread and wanted to contribute.



You have some amazing bags and accessories Onthego! Don't you love Zenobie? This design is my favorite this season and you pair it so well!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Onthego said:


> I love blue. This Zenobia is perfect. The KC is spectacular. I was looking at this CW and would love to see the whole shawl. H.com can be very deceptive. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you for your kind words[emoji8][emoji8]....Absolutely my pleasure to share! [emoji170][emoji170][
Here's the full view...



And a pic of the border - the green border is just stunning! This CW is a mixture of gold, bleu saphir, bleu Izmir, green and black!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Serva1 said:


> Love love love these colours and combo. So nice to see a shawl I have never seen before [emoji170] Perfect pairing Gnippohs [emoji3]





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *GNIPPOHS* and *eternallove4bag*, these BLUES are all gorgeous. Spell-blinding eye-candy and absolute perfection!





hclubfan said:


> Killing me!!



Thank you *Serva1, Vigee, hclubfan! *


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg that's gorgeous GNIPPOHS [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]





eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the blues myself! Zenobie with my bleu saphir KC and a few matching accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498428



Thank you and this is *picture perfect eternallove4bag! *Is that a BI KD? Gorgeous accessories and LOVE your BS kelly cut! Bring on more blues if they look like that


----------



## Notorious Pink

Onthego said:


> This pictures are so big and take so long to upload. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498584
> View attachment 3498586
> View attachment 3498587
> View attachment 3498589
> View attachment 3498590
> 
> The shawl is new, the ombré CDC 1 month old, the jige is 2 months old. I love this thread and wanted to contribute.



Onthego, I love your taste! Everything looks fabulous and works together - and so pretty, too! [emoji7]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Onthego said:


> Beautiful combination of blues on the shawl. Love that BE Kelly. Gnippohs you always share such amazing pictures of your spectacular collection.Thank you.





Onthego said:


> This pictures are so big and take so long to upload. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498584
> View attachment 3498586
> View attachment 3498587
> View attachment 3498589
> View attachment 3498590
> 
> The shawl is new, the ombré CDC 1 month old, the jige is 2 months old. I love this thread and wanted to contribute.



You are too kind *Onthego,  *many ladies here have far more spectacular collections. I love this thread too, lets me play mix and match with bags, shawls and accessories!

Is that a craie birkin? So pretty!  I love this cw of the zenobie, luckily for my pockets i have a licorne shawl that is quite similar...  and did i mention i am drooling ALL OVER your ombre cdc ghw???


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you and this is *picture perfect eternallove4bag! *Is that a BI KD? Gorgeous accessories and LOVE your BS kelly cut! Bring on more blues if they look like that



Thank you so much GNIPPOHS [emoji170][emoji170]... Yes the KD is BI[emoji4].... Seems like we were both feeling the blues yesterday [emoji3]


----------



## krawford

My new Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet cashmere and silk shawl.  More stunning in real life.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

krawford said:


> View attachment 3499129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet cashmere and silk shawl.  More stunning in real life.



Gorgeous neutrals!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

krawford said:


> View attachment 3499129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet cashmere and silk shawl.  More stunning in real life.



*krawford*, twins on the Dallet and I am tempted to buy another CW, it's so beautiful! Your pic is the perfect combination!


----------



## eternallove4bag

krawford said:


> View attachment 3499129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet cashmere and silk shawl.  More stunning in real life.



Stunning shawl! Beautiful pairing krawford[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## TankerToad

Onthego said:


> This pictures are so big and take so long to upload. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498584
> View attachment 3498586
> View attachment 3498587
> View attachment 3498589
> View attachment 3498590
> 
> The shawl is new, the ombré CDC 1 month old, the jige is 2 months old. I love this thread and wanted to contribute.



So elegant all!!
You have a well thought out collection 
Impressive!


----------



## Livia1

krawford said:


> View attachment 3499129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet cashmere and silk shawl.  More stunning in real life.


Gorgeous! Love that Bolide too


----------



## QuelleFromage

krawford said:


> View attachment 3499129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet cashmere and silk shawl.  More stunning in real life.


Classically gorgeous.


----------



## impulsive

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the blues myself! Zenobie with my bleu saphir KC and a few matching accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498428



This picture makes me happy just looking at it!!   Love all the blues!


----------



## katekluet




----------



## chanelmad

Autumnal colours, B30 and Instructions du Roy.


----------



## eternallove4bag

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3500177


Beautiful combination... Is the bag raisin? Goes perfect with this CW of dallet[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



chanelmad said:


> View attachment 3499926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumnal colours, B30 and Instructions du Roy.



Lovely! Total autumn colors[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

impulsive said:


> This picture makes me happy just looking at it!!   Love all the blues!



Awww thank you so much impulsive [emoji8][emoji8]... It makes me happy too[emoji4]


----------



## katekluet

Yes, my bag is raisin....and thank you for all who "like" d it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

katekluet said:


> Yes, my bag is raisin....and thank you for all who "like" d it.



Thanks kateluet! Raisin is beautiful!


----------



## ari

Onthego said:


> This pictures are so big and take so long to upload. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498584
> View attachment 3498586
> View attachment 3498587
> View attachment 3498589
> View attachment 3498590
> 
> The shawl is new, the ombré CDC 1 month old, the jige is 2 months old. I love this thread and wanted to contribute.



Absolutely gorgeous! We are twins on the shawl! Everything is so beautiful.


----------



## Onthego

eternallove4bag said:


> You have some amazing bags and accessories Onthego! Don't you love Zenobie? This design is my favorite this season and you pair it so well!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Yes I love the Zenobia.I have a thing with shawls that have the decorative boarders. But of course didn't know it was so pretty until I saw it in real life. Thank you. I will have to go see this other CW, it looks gorgeous.


----------



## Onthego

BBC said:


> Onthego, I love your taste! Everything looks fabulous and works together - and so pretty, too! [emoji7]


Thank you, I love using shawls to put everything together.



GNIPPOHS said:


> You are too kind *Onthego,  *many ladies here have far more spectacular collections. I love this thread too, lets me play mix and match with bags, shawls and accessories!
> 
> 
> Is that a craie birkin? So pretty!  I love this cw of the zenobie, luckily for my pockets i have a licorne shawl that is quite similar...  and did i mention i am drooling ALL OVER your ombre cdc ghw???


Yes it is Craie. You did get a CDC.?I asked  months ago. Had no idea how well it would go with craieThank you.


TankerToad said:


> So elegant all!!
> You have a well thought out collection
> Impressive!



Thank you, such a compliment coming from you dear TT. The other reason I picked this shawl was that I think it will look terrific with jeans.


----------



## Onthego

ari said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! We are twins on the shawl! Everything is so beautiful.



Yay twin, it is an elegant shawl, but still some color. Thank you.


----------



## lanit

Have been waiting for a while for this design to show up at our store. Had a hard time choosing but ended up with this rich toned one. Here with my tiny rouge vif chevre trim.


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> Have been waiting for a while for this design to show up at our store. Had a hard time choosing but ended up with this rich toned one. Here with my tiny rouge vif chevre trim.
> View attachment 3502786



Amazing with your trim! [emoji7]


----------



## lanit

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Amazing with your trim! [emoji7]


Thank you sweet PbP! I am just getting caught up. Congrats on your rouge sombrero Kelly!


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> Thank you sweet PbP! I am just getting caught up. Congrats on your rouge sombrero Kelly!



Thank you. She is so elegant. I feel almost as elegant as you when I carry her. You really put things together so well. I'm always inspired.


----------



## lanit

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3500177


Gah, I knew this would be a perfect combination! Taking all my willpower to not get another shawl. Enjoying all these lovely combos though!


----------



## lanit

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. She is so elegant. I feel almost as elegant as you when I carry her. You really put things together so well. I'm always inspired.


Please check out this scarf with your new Kelly dear. It's a dreamy design.


----------



## katekluet

lanit said:


> Have been waiting for a while for this design to show up at our store. Had a hard time choosing but ended up with this rich toned one. Here with my tiny rouge vif chevre trim.
> View attachment 3502786


Oh Lanit, this is so lovely!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> Have been waiting for a while for this design to show up at our store. Had a hard time choosing but ended up with this rich toned one. Here with my tiny rouge vif chevre trim.
> View attachment 3502786



Wow!!! This scarf is spectacular lanit and phenomenal with your beautiful trim! Love the pairing [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Rouge h and c'est la fete csgm


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h and c'est la fete csgm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503333


Oh how perfect is this!!!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h and c'est la fete csgm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503333


So perfect!!! Love!


----------



## asterificious

Onthego said:


> View attachment 3498580
> 
> I wanted to share this shawl with this wonderful thread. I went to the boutique to get a completely different shawl. My SA took out 3, but this was the most me, (well for the moment)



Such beautiful shawl. if you dont mind me asking, what is the name of the color of this blue CDC?


----------



## leuleu

lanit said:


> Have been waiting for a while for this design to show up at our store. Had a hard time choosing but ended up with this rich toned one. Here with my tiny rouge vif chevre trim.
> View attachment 3502786


It's perfection.
And in your picture, the scarf is really more beautiful than on H.com. I wasn't interested in this color ; now, I am


----------



## lanit

katekluet said:


> Oh Lanit, this is so lovely!





eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! This scarf is spectacular lanit and phenomenal with your beautiful trim! Love the pairing [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks so much Kate, eternal and Leuleu. Yes, those website colors are difficult with accuracy. When you see in person, it pretty much blows you away with the richness of the design.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h and c'est la fete csgm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503333



PbP, I am in awe of this new Kelly of yours. Was it special order? I'd love a 28 in similar combination, and I adore silver hardware with it. What a perfect matching ClF pochette too.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h and c'est la fete csgm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503333



*Perfect matching Pocketbook Pup... the kelly is in different leather type and piping? How unique! *


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> Thanks so much Kate, eternal and Leuleu. Yes, those website colors are difficult with accuracy. When you see in person, it pretty much blows you away with the richness of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> PbP, I am in awe of this new Kelly of yours. Was it special order? I'd love a 28 in similar combination, and I adore silver hardware with it. What a perfect matching ClF pochette too.





GNIPPOHS said:


> *Perfect matching Pocketbook Pup... the kelly is in different leather type and piping? How unique! *



Thank you! Rouge h is so difficult to photograph. The bag is a 32. It wasn't a special order. My store just happened to receive it and I had asked for a rouge h Kelly. The body is sombrero, the handle and straps are Epsom and the sides and bottom are Clemence. It is a retourne but the sombrero is so think and stiff that it stands up like a sellier. Our store was filled with red bags yesterday and I know that myh just bought her rouge grenat picotin so if you want a red bag I think it's an excellent time to ask.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! Rouge h is so difficult to photograph. The bag is a 32. It wasn't a special order. My store just happened to receive it and I had asked for a rouge h Kelly. *The body is sombrero, the handle and straps are Epsom and the sides and bottom are Clemence. It is a retourne but the sombrero is so think and stiff that it stands up like a sellier*. Our store was filled with red bags yesterday and I know that myh just bought her rouge grenat picotin so if you want a red bag I think it's an excellent time to ask.



How special! Better than a SO since they dont even allow you to mix leathers  Wonder if this is a new line of bags like the candy series... Anyway big congrats! Rouge H is my fave red from Hermes. Beautiful kelly, love how subtly different RH looks in various textures...


----------



## Onthego

asterificious said:


> Such beautiful shawl. if you dont mind me asking, what is the name of the color of this blue CDC?


I got it about 18 months ago. Mykonos. Thank you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Double post


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h and c'est la fete csgm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503333



Omg!!! That's PURE PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Can't say enough great things about rouge H or the shawl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! That's PURE PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Can't say enough great things about rouge H or the shawl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you. Did you think about this shawl eternal? It has a similar look to our dip dye but it's warmer. And I think perhaps a bit dressier.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Did you think about this shawl eternal? It has a similar look to our dip dye but it's warmer. And I think perhaps a bit dressier.



Absolutely! This design is on my radar and I am considering this and the grey cw with the turquoise hem... Problem is they haven't come to my store yet and if I tell my SA to transfer it then I would feel guilty if I didn't take it [emoji85]... This season I am on the hunt for a grey shawl too to complicate things [emoji23]...will keep u posted [emoji8][emoji8]... I think I am getting this design for sure! Now I need to try them out!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Did you think about this shawl eternal? It has a similar look to our dip dye but it's warmer. And I think perhaps a bit dressier.



I think I remember you posting this Shawl.  I tried to buy one.  It was not to be found.  You are so fortunate.  It compliments your beautiful new Kelly!


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I think I remember you posting this Shawl.  I tried to buy one.  It was not to be found.  You are so fortunate.  It compliments your beautiful new Kelly!



Thank you. I found mine at the men's store on Madison Ave in August. They had literally just unpacked it.


----------



## lanit

My new mini roulis in a totally unexpected Vert Anglais with silver hardware. Now I know why people love H colors so much. I never thought I'd have a green bag until today. Never say never with H!


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> My new mini roulis in a totally unexpected Vert Anglais with silver hardware. Now I know why people love H colors so much. I never thought I'd have a green bag until today. Never say never with H!
> 
> View attachment 3504293



Such a beautiful color! Congratulations!


----------



## scarf1

lanit said:


> My new mini roulis in a totally unexpected Vert Anglais with silver hardware. Now I know why people love H colors so much. I never thought I'd have a green bag until today. Never say never with H!
> 
> View attachment 3504293


Oh wow! And of course I lust after that moussie!


----------



## lanit

Thanks PbP and scarf! Hope you find your mousse twin one day soon dear. I am over the moon with the neo boots too. Super comfy.


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> My new mini roulis in a totally unexpected Vert Anglais with silver hardware. Now I know why people love H colors so much. I never thought I'd have a green bag until today. Never say never with H!
> 
> View attachment 3504293


This took my breath away! Beautiful bag and mousse!


----------



## Ladybaga

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h and c'est la fete csgm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503333


WOW WOW WOW!!! I love your new kelly and shawl! Stunning!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Onthego said:


> This pictures are so big and take so long to upload. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498584
> View attachment 3498586
> View attachment 3498587
> View attachment 3498589
> View attachment 3498590
> 
> The shawl is new, the ombré CDC 1 month old, the jige is 2 months old. I love this thread and wanted to contribute.


One of the prettiest pictures I have ever seen on this thread! Super Duper GORGEOUS!  I gotta go back and stare at these again!


----------



## EmileH

Ladybaga said:


> WOW WOW WOW!!! I love your new kelly and shawl! Stunning!!!!



Thank you ladybaga. [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> My new mini roulis in a totally unexpected Vert Anglais with silver hardware. Now I know why people love H colors so much. I never thought I'd have a green bag until today. Never say never with H!
> 
> View attachment 3504293



Yay you got your roulis lanit! Awesome choice in color! This is a stunning green and goes perfect with your scarf[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lanit said:


> My new mini roulis in a totally unexpected Vert Anglais with silver hardware. Now I know why people love H colors so much. I never thought I'd have a green bag until today. Never say never with H!
> 
> View attachment 3504293



Congrats *lanit! *VA is a great neutral green. Finally tried on a mini roulis and love the way it looks, lovely bag! Hope to be your bag cousin soon if i find one with permabrass


----------



## luckylove

W


lanit said:


> My new mini roulis in a totally unexpected Vert Anglais with silver hardware. Now I know why people love H colors so much. I never thought I'd have a green bag until today. Never say never with H!
> 
> View attachment 3504293


what a beauty!  Congratulations on your new bag! I love the pairing with the scarf, too!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

lanit said:


> My new mini roulis in a totally unexpected Vert Anglais with silver hardware. Now I know why people love H colors so much. I never thought I'd have a green bag until today. Never say never with H!
> 
> View attachment 3504293


Oh lovely- love the greens!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Malachite B with UTW Moussie


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite B with UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509221


Whoa! Blown away by this stunning pic!!! Everything here is such eye candy


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Whoa! Blown away by this stunning pic!!! Everything here is such eye candy



Thank you so much IF[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Croisette7

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite B with UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509221


Simply wonderful, dear *eternal!*


----------



## lanit

Scarf and Glove said:


> Oh lovely- love the greens!!!!





Ladybaga said:


> One of the prettiest pictures I have ever seen on this thread! Super Duper GORGEOUS!  I gotta go back and stare at these again!





eternallove4bag said:


> Yay you got your roulis lanit! Awesome choice in color! This is a stunning green and goes perfect with your scarf[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]





GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats *lanit! *VA is a great neutral green. Finally tried on a mini roulis and love the way it looks, lovely bag! Hope to be your bag cousin soon if i find one with permabrass





luckylove said:


> W
> 
> what a beauty!  Congratulations on your new bag! I love the pairing with the scarf, too!



Thanks so much dear LadyB, scarfandglove, eternal, lucky love, gnippohs. The green brings a fresh color palette to me these days. I found not matching it to be just as much fun.


----------



## lanit

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite B with UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509221


Soooo sublime eternal!


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite B with UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509221


This is like the best kind of candy shop, eternal!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Croisette7 said:


> Simply wonderful, dear *eternal!*


Thank you so much dear Croisette [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



lanit said:


> Soooo sublime eternal!


Thank you so much lanit [emoji8][emoji8]



hclubfan said:


> This is like the best kind of candy shop, eternal!!



Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I always feel like a kid in a candy store every time I go to the H store [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear Croisette [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Thank you so much lanit [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I always feel like a kid in a candy store every time I go to the H store [emoji3][emoji3]


Me too, eternal!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hclubfan said:


> Me too, eternal!



No wonder we get along so well [emoji8][emoji8]... We think alike [emoji4]


----------



## Ladybaga

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite B with UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509221


This entire picture is extra special, lovely, beyond beautiful, FABULOUS!!! I will have sweet dreams now! Thanks for posting!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ladybaga said:


> This entire picture is extra special, lovely, beyond beautiful, FABULOUS!!! I will have sweet dreams now! Thanks for posting!



Thank you so much dear Ladybaga for your super sweet comment [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

Two matches of cheval Phoenix.

One for my rouge h Kelly 




And so my first love, Colvert, would not be lonely she has a cheval Phoenix too.




Love this design. It's like 6 scarves in one


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two matches of cheval Phoenix.
> 
> One for my rouge h Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3511200
> 
> 
> And so my first love, Colvert, would not be lonely she has a cheval Phoenix too.
> 
> View attachment 3511201
> 
> 
> Love this design. It's like 6 scarves in one


Wow! Perfect! I did not even realize that the blue CW had colvert!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Wow! Perfect! I did not even realize that the blue CW had colvert!



Thank you. There are two blue colorways. This is the darker one and has Colvert. Cw 05.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two matches of cheval Phoenix.
> 
> One for my rouge h Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3511200
> 
> 
> And so my first love, Colvert, would not be lonely she has a cheval Phoenix too.
> 
> View attachment 3511201
> 
> 
> Love this design. It's like 6 scarves in one



It's a total visual delight! I think you have the best BEST matching shawls and scarves for your rouge H and Colvert bags Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Love your taste!!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> It's a total visual delight! I think you have the best BEST matching shawls and scarves for your rouge H and Colvert bags Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Love your taste!!



Thank you dear eternal. I love your taste as well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you dear eternal. I love your taste as well.



[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Was looking for the perfect gray this season to match my etain B and I found it!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Was looking for the perfect gray this season to match my etain B and I found it!
> View attachment 3512089



Oh love this csgm!   Coveting it and now higher on my list thanks to your gorgeous pic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh love this csgm!   Coveting it and now higher on my list thanks to your gorgeous pic!



Awww thank you so much! I hope you get it! It's a beautiful shawl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh love this csgm!   Coveting it and now higher on my list thanks to your gorgeous pic!



Our store just received their shipment this week. Go get one. It's stunning.


----------



## Serva1

eternallove4bag said:


> Was looking for the perfect gray this season to match my etain B and I found it!
> View attachment 3512089



Those shades of grey [emoji173]️ Perfection down to the smallest detail ( ombre lizzie buckle in ghw).


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite B with UTW Moussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509221



LOVE everything in this photo *eternallove4bag*... your malachite b is so lovely. What color is the red croc KD? Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Was looking for the perfect gray this season to match my etain B and I found it!
> View attachment 3512089



Omg I'm in love w your bag! It is stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Serva1 said:


> Those shades of grey [emoji173]️ Perfection down to the smallest detail ( ombre lizzie buckle in ghw).


Thank you so much Serva [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I am addicting to matching my wallets with bags, my bags with shawls and belts, my shawls with bracelets.... And it goes on[emoji51]... I am nuts right? [emoji23][emoji23].... I always say I am going to die matching... They will probably have to match my outfit and accessories to my casket [emoji51][emoji23]



GNIPPOHS said:


> LOVE everything in this photo *eternallove4bag*... your malachite b is so lovely. What color is the red croc KD? Keep the photos coming!


Thank you so much GNIPPOHS [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...can you believe the red croc KD is actually sanguine? It's a really deep reddish orange!



Bella2015 said:


> Omg I'm in love w your bag! It is stunning!



Thank you so much dear Bella [emoji8][emoji8]... Etain is and always will be my first love!


----------



## bobkat1991

eternallove4bag said:


> It's a total visual delight! I think you have the best BEST matching shawls and scarves for your rouge H and Colvert bags Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Love your taste!!


I fervently agree!!!  PP,  I am always visually delighted by your choices!


----------



## EmileH

bobkat1991 said:


> I fervently agree!!!  PP,  I am always visually delighted by your choices!



Thank you. You are so kind.


----------



## pasha

View attachment 3513483


Black CDC belt (which I wear at the hips), black verrou clutch & c'est la fete scarf


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Our store just received their shipment this week. Go get one. It's stunning.



Ohhh...you are a very bad influence. [emoji76]


----------



## Sammy Royal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two matches of cheval Phoenix.
> 
> One for my rouge h Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3511200
> 
> 
> And so my first love, Colvert, would not be lonely she has a cheval Phoenix too.
> 
> View attachment 3511201
> 
> 
> Love this design. It's like 6 scarves in one


Oh, *Pocket*, these are really two perfect, perfect matches!! Simply stunning...


----------



## pasha

Trench Birkin 30 & Les Girafes Cashmere & Silk GM Shawl


----------



## doloresmia

pasha said:


> View attachment 3513687
> 
> 
> Trench Birkin 30 & Les Girafes Cashmere & Silk GM Shawl



Pasha I love this! Who makes the sweater if you don't mind?


----------



## pasha

doloresmia said:


> Pasha I love this! Who makes the sweater if you don't mind?



Hi doloresmia, the sweater is available on withchic.com.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Ohhh...you are a very bad influence. [emoji76]



[emoji48]


----------



## EmileH

Sammy Royal said:


> Oh, *Pocket*, these are really two perfect, perfect matches!! Simply stunning...



Thank you Sammy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pasha said:


> View attachment 3513687
> 
> 
> Trench Birkin 30 & Les Girafes Cashmere & Silk GM Shawl



Love love love!


----------



## doloresmia

pasha said:


> Hi doloresmia, the sweater is available on withchic.com.



Thanks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pasha said:


> View attachment 3513687
> 
> 
> Trench Birkin 30 & Les Girafes Cashmere & Silk GM Shawl



This pic is perfection, *pasha*!!!
Just bought the beige sweater at WithChic, thanks for providing your source for it.
It is lovely with Les Girafes CSGM and now we are twins. Happy day!! 

Love your trench B30 ~ it is my favorite color this year as nothing beats this lovely neutral.


----------



## eternallove4bag

pasha said:


> View attachment 3513687
> 
> 
> Trench Birkin 30 & Les Girafes Cashmere & Silk GM Shawl



This is beyond chic!!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pasha

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This pic is perfection, *pasha*!!!
> Just bought the beige sweater at WithChic, thanks for providing your source for it.
> It is lovely with Les Girafes CSGM and now we are twins. Happy day!!
> 
> Love your trench B30 ~ it is my favorite color this year as nothing beats this lovely neutral.



Thank you and glad you managed to get the sweater. The Les Girafes in this colorway is my favorite shawl !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pasha said:


> Thank you and glad you managed to get the sweater. *The Les Girafes in this colorway is my favorite shawl !*



*pasha*, it is definitely one of my favorites, plus it is one of my most worn and seems to be sturdier compared to some of my other H CSGMS ~ no pilling, no pulls or snags and I wear it alot!!! Love being your twin on this one.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two matches of cheval Phoenix.
> 
> One for my rouge h Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3511200
> 
> 
> And so my first love, Colvert, would not be lonely she has a cheval Phoenix too.
> 
> View attachment 3511201
> 
> 
> Love this design. It's like 6 scarves in one



Absolutely gorgeous PP! The rouge is so beautiful!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Was looking for the perfect gray this season to match my etain B and I found it!
> View attachment 3512089


Absolutely gorgeous! Love the grays !


pasha said:


> View attachment 3513483
> 
> 
> Black CDC belt (which I wear at the hips), black verrou clutch & c'est la fete scarf





pasha said:


> View attachment 3513687
> 
> 
> Trench Birkin 30 & Les Girafes Cashmere & Silk GM Shawl



Love both looks! But the second one is perfect for my taste!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Love the grays !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love both looks! But the second one is perfect for my taste!



Thank you Ari [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Absolutely gorgeous PP! The rouge is so beautiful!



Thank you Ari. [emoji4]


----------



## pasha

Griolet birkin & Panthera shawl
Trench birkin & Kachinas shawl

View attachment 3517195
View attachment 3517194


----------



## pasha




----------



## TankerToad

This pictures are so fun!!


----------



## lanit

VA mini roulis with Queen's Diamond Jubilee silk...loving the tattersale look on this scarf nowadays


----------



## Sammy Royal

Think pink!  Playing around with my GT Pico (she can take just anything... ): Les Jardins d'Armenie mousse, Les Flots du Cheval twilly and little furry seagull:


----------



## Notorious Pink

pasha said:


> View attachment 3517251
> View attachment 3517252



Loooooove!!! Details on the jewelry, please!


----------



## lanit

A Pegasus silk with vintage Massai Cut in etoupe...


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> A Pegasus silk with vintage Massai Cut in etoupe...
> 
> View attachment 3518368



Stunning. Elegant as usual.


----------



## pasha

BBC said:


> Loooooove!!! Details on the jewelry, please!



Thank you ! The rings are from Hermes and Spinelli Kilcollin. Earrings and necklace were from quite a while ago.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pasha said:


> View attachment 3517251
> View attachment 3517252


Love this dress!!  
Is it Hermes?


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> VA mini roulis with Queen's Diamond Jubilee silk...loving the tattersale look on this scarf nowadays
> View attachment 3517393


Dear lanit I am so happy you waited to get your perfect roulis. Your bag makes me smile every time I see her! Beautiful combination with the silk [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Sammy Royal said:


> Think pink!  Playing around with my GT Pico (she can take just anything... ): Les Jardins d'Armenie mousse, Les Flots du Cheval twilly and little furry seagull:
> View attachment 3517454


So true dear Sammy Royal! GT can go with any color! One of the best H colors with a beautiful Moussie and twilly [emoji173]️[emoji173]️




lanit said:


> A Pegasus silk with vintage Massai Cut in etoupe...
> 
> View attachment 3518368



Two beautiful neutrals[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> Dear lanit I am so happy you waited to get your perfect roulis. Your bag makes me smile every time I see her! Beautiful combination with the silk [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> So true dear Sammy Royal! GT can go with any color! One of the best H colors with a beautiful Moussie and twilly [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Two beautiful neutrals[emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you soo much, dear *eternal*!!


----------



## Tinklemd

Onthego said:


> This pictures are so big and take so long to upload. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498584
> View attachment 3498586
> View attachment 3498587
> View attachment 3498589
> View attachment 3498590
> 
> The shawl is new, the ombré CDC 1 month old, the jige is 2 months old. I love this thread and wanted to contribute.



What wonderful goodies!! Any chance you have a mod shot of your beautiful shawl? You are tempting me!!


----------



## pasha

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love this dress!!
> Is it Hermes?



It's from Derek Lam


----------



## lanit

Thank you kindly Pbp and eternal.


----------



## chanelprincess

Jungle love and Princess bag.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nelli




----------



## texasgirliegirl

nelli said:


> View attachment 3523160


Oh goodness, do I see Tigre Royal!
Love!!


----------



## nelli

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh goodness, do I see Tigre Royal!
> Love!!


Yes!  Couldn't resist with the new blue hydra B
Thanks.


----------



## EmileH

Raisin Kelly and les amazones scarf.


----------



## Livia1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly and les amazones scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3523933



A beautiful match


----------



## eternallove4bag

nelli said:


> View attachment 3523160


Bleu hydra looks amazing and so does the scarf! [emoji170][emoji170]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly and les amazones scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3523933



Stunning! Can I please come and play in your closet? You have beautiful bags and beautiful scarves and shawls collection [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Was out with my C today so ended up with this shot...


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Was out with my C today so ended up with this shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523991



Stunning and classic. You can cone to my house any time. [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning and classic. You can cone to my house any time. [emoji4]



[emoji8][emoji8] you are the sweetest! I don't live very far away from you! I might just take up your offer [emoji48][emoji3]


----------



## bobkat1991

I don't think that my Srinigar, 30 year old shawl "matches" either bag.  But which is more pleasing to *your* eye?


----------



## bobkat1991

eternallove4bag said:


> Was out with my C today so ended up with this shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523991


*SO* elegant!


----------



## bobkat1991

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly and les amazones scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3523933



I just LOVE this combo!!  And I am not even a purple fan!


----------



## JRTgal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly and les amazones scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3523933


Perfection.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. I am being so frugal. I found several scarves in my collection that match my new bag so I haven't bought any new scarves or accessories to match her. [emoji56]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nelli said:


> Yes!  Couldn't resist with the new blue hydra B
> Thanks.


Ooooohhhh!!!!!
Have you posted modeling photos??
I'm waiting for this one to arrive at my boutique!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly and les amazones scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3523933


Perfection!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. I am being so frugal. I found several scarves in my collection that match my new bag so I haven't bought any new scarves or accessories to match her. [emoji56]


Too cute for words.


----------



## Serva1

bobkat1991 said:


> I don't think that my Srinigar, 30 year old shawl "matches" either bag.  But which is more pleasing to *your* eye? QUOTE]
> 
> I like it more with the raisin boliden. It has imo an autumn vibe to it [emoji3]


----------



## suziez

pasha said:


> View attachment 3513687
> 
> 
> Trench Birkin 30 & Les Girafes Cashmere & Silk GM Shawl


love, love this so much.  I am lusting for this color but am so afraid of color transfer.  Can you tell me how you deal with that.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. I am being so frugal. I found several scarves in my collection that match my new bag so I haven't bought any new scarves or accessories to match her. [emoji56]



U could mix and match so well with your wardrobe pieces! Fantastic!


----------



## bobkat1991

Thank you for offering an opinion, Serva1.  Actually, bababebi said it was marron fonce.  And the reseller called it chocolate!  It must be a chameleon color!


----------



## pasha

suziez said:


> love, love this so much.  I am lusting for this color but am so afraid of color transfer.  Can you tell me how you deal with that.



Thank you ! I have a preference for lighter colored bags and so far haven't had any problems with color transfer. My jeans have been washed several times so I've had no issues carrying light colored bags with jeans. Hope this helps.


----------



## Serva1

bobkat1991 said:


> Thank you for offering an opinion, Serva1.  Actually, bababebi said it was marron fonce.  And the reseller called it chocolate!  It must be a chameleon color!



[emoji3] a real chameleon


----------



## sissy milano

constance III 24 tatersale toile H berline veau swift


----------



## sissy milano

another pic


----------



## Ladybaga

sissy milano said:


> another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528728


This took my breath away! I love the contrasts and the pattern mixing.  Truly striking combo, sissy!
Once again, you hit a home run with this one!


----------



## sissy milano

Ladybaga said:


> This took my breath away! I love the contrasts and the pattern mixing.  Truly striking combo, sissy!
> Once again, you hit a home run with this one!


thank you very much dear Ladybaga, I'm in the terrific slope of Constance...


----------



## lanit

Ladybaga said:


> This took my breath away! I love the contrasts and the pattern mixing.  Truly striking combo, sissy!
> Once again, you hit a home run with this one!


Sissy, you have the coolest bags and silks dear. Wowza.


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528728



A truly unique and beautiful bag worthy of your collection sissy. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## DiamondS

Wow sissy milano - that's one gorgeous combo! And your bag is stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

lanit said:


> Sissy, you have the coolest bags and silks dear. Wowza.


thank you my dear, I always admire your style.


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A truly unique and beautiful bag worthy of your collection sissy. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


thank you very much dear Pocketbook Pup, you re too kind!


----------



## sissy milano

DiamondS said:


> Wow sissy milano - that's one gorgeous combo! And your bag is stunning! [emoji7]


thanks dear DiamondS, nothing compare to your collection


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sissy milano said:


> another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528728



This is such a beautiful bag! Is this a seasonal item? I have no idea that Constance bags can be transformed into something so unique!


----------



## sissy milano

obsessedwhermes said:


> This is such a beautiful bag! Is this a seasonal item? I have no idea that Constance bags can be transformed into something so unique!




This bag is the special edition Constance of this year, like the so-black, or the shadow of the past years.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sissy milano said:


> This bag is the special edition Constance of this year, like the so-black, or the shadow of the past years.



It's awesome!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528728



Good to see you *sissy! *What a special constance and love it with all the scarves


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Good to see you *sissy! *What a special constance and love it with all the scarves



Hi dear, nice to see you too!! thanks for your words.


----------



## sissy milano

rouge H box Constance mini 
and carré kantha 140 CSGM


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> rouge H box Constance mini
> and carré kantha 140 CSGM



Classic and beautiful sissy. [emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528728





sissy milano said:


> rouge H box Constance mini
> and carré kantha 140 CSGM



Just wow!!!! I love the two combinations! Absolutely stunning[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

bobkat1991 said:


> *SO* elegant!



Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

bobkat1991 said:


> I don't think that my Srinigar, 30 year old shawl "matches" either bag.  But which is more pleasing to *your* eye?
> View attachment 3524001
> View attachment 3524005



Beautiful!!! They look so good together to my eyes[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> rouge H box Constance mini
> and carré kantha 140 CSGM



 The vivid details of the shawl *sissy, *great match!


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Classic and beautiful sissy. [emoji173]️





eternallove4bag said:


> Just wow!!!! I love the two combinations! Absolutely stunning[emoji7][emoji7]





GNIPPOHS said:


> The vivid details of the shawl *sissy, *great match!



thank you dear ladies


----------



## bobkat1991

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!!! They look so good together to my eyes[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you, eternallove4bag....I guess you don't want to pick a favorite, either?


----------



## thyme

Haven't contributed to this thread for awhile..  in a purple mood with clic clac a  pois and constance elan. hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## luckylove

chincac said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread for awhile..  in a purple mood with clic clac a  pois and constance elan. hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> View attachment 3531653



What a beautiful bag and a perfect match!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread for awhile..  in a purple mood with clic clac a  pois and constance elan. hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> View attachment 3531653


Stunning bag and the whole combo is gorgeous chincac[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



bobkat1991 said:


> Thank you, eternallove4bag....I guess you don't want to pick a favorite, either?



I like both but if I have to pick then I would go with the pico! The shawl actually picks off colors from both the bags I feel.


----------



## LadyCupid

chincac said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread for awhile..  in a purple mood with clic clac a  pois and constance elan. hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> View attachment 3531653


Wow the elan


----------



## LadyCupid

sissy milano said:


> rouge H box Constance mini
> and carré kantha 140 CSGM


Love the shawl. It looks almost like 3D from this picture. Which year is the CSGM from please?


----------



## bobkat1991

chincac said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread for awhile..  in a purple mood with clic clac a  pois and constance elan. hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> View attachment 3531653


That is a gaw-juss combo!!!



eternallove4bag said:


> I like both but if I have to pick then I would go with the pico! The shawl actually picks off colors from both the bags I feel.


It does, but not quite matchy matchy...I guess you see what I see.  Thanks for taking the time to give me your opinion, which I value!


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Was out with my C today so ended up with this shot...



gorgeous C and shawl! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning bag and the whole combo is gorgeous chincac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️



thank you *eternallove4bag *



bobkat1991 said:


> That is a gaw-juss combo!!!
> 
> It does, but not quite matchy matchy...I guess you see what I see.  Thanks for taking the time to give me your opinion, which I value!



thank you *bobkat1991 *



bobkat1991 said:


> I don't think that my Srinigar, 30 year old shawl "matches" either bag.  But which is more pleasing to *your* eye?



prefer the pico on you..brighter and cheerier..



sissy milano said:


> rouge H box Constance mini
> and carré kantha 140 CSGM



*sissy.*.you have the best and most amazing bags and shawls!



luckylove said:


> What a beautiful bag and a perfect match!



thank you *luckylove..*



yodaling1 said:


> Wow the elan



thank you *yodaling1 *


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> gorgeous C and shawl!


Thank you so much chincac[emoji173]️


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528728



*sissy*, my dear friend, have not visited in an age ~ you have the most spectacular collection of H bags and these pics are definitely the epitome of H elegance. A perfect combination!


----------



## sissy milano

chincac said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread for awhile..  in a purple mood with clic clac a  pois and constance elan. hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> View attachment 3531653


this is heaven! love the Elan so much. congrats dear


----------



## sissy milano

yodaling1 said:


> Love the shawl. It looks almost like 3D from this picture. Which year is the CSGM from please?



thank you, this is one of my 5 favorite. Here the story:

Year: Sp 2008

From hermes.com:

_In Sanskrit, the word ‘Kantha’ means “cloth”, designating pieces of fabric hung in temples and on trees to symbolize prayers that protect the evil eye. For the people of Bengal, it means “quilted and embroidered fabric” and is a true art of recycling, as initially, kanthas were made out of old, second-hand material, including silk from saris. Instead of throwing out the worn material, the pieces were layered and joined together using oversewn seams and embroideries, with all kinds of stitching and motifs, from very simple to very elaborate. A true kantha is a unique work of art that tells a story, evoking the feelings and life of the artist. The designs frequently represent gods and goddesses; flowers; and floral, animal or geometric motifs. The scarf KANTHA, which reproduces one of these pieces, necessitated extraordinary engraving work to suggest fine quilting and embroidery work._


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *sissy*, my dear friend, have not visited in an age ~ you have the most spectacular collection of H bags and these pics are definitely the epitome of H elegance. A perfect combination!



awwww my sweet friend, thank you very much for your words.
I'm totally in love with this bag


----------



## lanit

chincac said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread for awhile..  in a purple mood with clic clac a  pois and constance elan. hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> View attachment 3531653


CC I always enjoy your combinations and pictures. They are a always such whimsical and imaginative combos too. I love your matching purple loafers too in the other post. Xox


----------



## thyme

lanit said:


> CC I always enjoy your combinations and pictures. They are a always such whimsical and imaginative combos too. I love your matching purple loafers too in the other post. Xox



thank you my dear L!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chincac said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread for awhile..  in a purple mood with clic clac a  pois and constance elan. hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> View attachment 3531653



Two of my favorite things *chincac! *The ccap shawl and have such a weakness for croc constances...  LOVE!


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> Two of my favorite things *chincac! *The ccap shawl and have such a weakness for croc constances...  LOVE!



Thank you GNIPPOHS..


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> this is heaven! love the Elan so much. congrats dear



thank you* sissy*


----------



## marbella8

chincac said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread for awhile..  in a purple mood with clic clac a  pois and constance elan. hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> View attachment 3531653



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous, as always !


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Staying with constances... BE elan with Brandebourgs shawl


----------



## EmileH

GNIPPOHS said:


> Staying with constances... BE elan with Brandebourgs shawl



Stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> Staying with constances... BE elan with Brandebourgs shawl



Superb!!  wow..


----------



## thyme

marbella8 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous, as always !



Thank you my dear


----------



## thyme

marbella8 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous, as always !



Thank you my dear


----------



## chanelkittykat

GNIPPOHS said:


> Staying with constances... BE elan with Brandebourgs shawl


This is just stunning!


----------



## Croisette7

GNIPPOHS said:


> Staying with constances... BE elan with Brandebourgs shawl


Fabulous* GNIPPOHS!*


----------



## Sappho

GNIPPOHS said:


> Staying with constances... BE elan with Brandebourgs shawl



Wow, that BE sure does pop!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Staying with constances... BE elan with Brandebourgs shawl



Gosh! Another stunning pairing! One of my favorite shawl designs with one of favorite H bags! Perfection GNIPPOHS! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

GNIPPOHS said:


> Staying with constances... BE elan with Brandebourgs shawl



Wow! Perfect pair [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Sammy Royal

GNIPPOHS said:


> Staying with constances... BE elan with Brandebourgs shawl


Absolutely goooorgeous!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





chincac said:


> Superb!!  wow..





chanelkittykat said:


> This is just stunning!





Croisette7 said:


> Fabulous* GNIPPOHS!*





Sappho said:


> Wow, that BE sure does pop!!! Gorgeous!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh! Another stunning pairing! One of my favorite shawl designs with one of favorite H bags! Perfection GNIPPOHS! [emoji7][emoji7]





Natalie j said:


> Wow! Perfect pair [emoji170][emoji170]





Sammy Royal said:


> Absolutely goooorgeous!!!



Thank you *Pocketbook Pup, chincac, chanelkittykat, Croisette, Sappho, eternallove4bag, Natalie, Sammy Royal and all the likes...   *this bag and the brandebourgs design is one of my faves!


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Staying with constances... BE elan with Brandebourgs shawl


this is heaven dear! what a strike and the Elan  congrats!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> this is heaven dear! what a strike and the Elan  congrats!!



Thank you *Sissy! *


----------



## eternallove4bag

Showing some Jige love...Argile Jige with perspective CSGM and a few accessories


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some Jige love...Argile Jige with perspective CSGM and a few accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537169



Lovely combination. [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely combination. [emoji7]



Thank you so much [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## pasha

Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet cashmere shawl + trench birkin


----------



## dessertfirst

pasha said:


> View attachment 3537446
> 
> View attachment 3537447
> 
> 
> Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet cashmere shawl + trench birkin


I love the way you put things together.  It's eye candy for sure - plus you have given me some ideas.  Usually i put my outfits on the bed to organize my accessories but you do a more complete job.  Fantastic...


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some Jige love...Argile Jige with perspective CSGM and a few accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537169



Beautiful eternallove4bag... argile and this cw of the perspective csgm is lovely!


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Beautiful eternallove4bag... argile and this cw of the perspective csgm is lovely!



Thank you so much GNIPPOHS [emoji8]... I find Argile a really easy color to wear[emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

pasha said:


> View attachment 3537446
> 
> View attachment 3537447
> 
> 
> Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet cashmere shawl + trench birkin



Love that sweater dress...you know I'm gonna ask for the details!!!


----------



## Croisette7

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some Jige love...Argile Jige with perspective CSGM and a few accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537169


A perfect combo, *eternal! *Very elegant!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Croisette7 said:


> A perfect combo, *eternal! *Very elegant!



Thank you so much dear Croisette [emoji8]


----------



## pasha

dessertfirst said:


> I love the way you put things together.  It's eye candy for sure - plus you have given me some ideas.  Usually i put my outfits on the bed to organize my accessories but you do a more complete job.  Fantastic...



Thank you ! This helps me in organizing my things. 



BBC said:


> Love that sweater dress...you know I'm gonna ask for the details!!!



[emoji1] Its from withchic.com.


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some Jige love...Argile Jige with perspective CSGM and a few accessories



Love the neutrals together! 



pasha said:


> Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet cashmere shawl + trench birkin



Another gorgeous neutral pairings!


----------



## thyme

Moving away from the neutral theme - little rose jaipur pico, lime rodeo and happy tohu bohu shawl


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chincac said:


> Moving away from the neutral theme - little rose jaipur pico, lime rodeo and happy tohu bohu shawl
> 
> View attachment 3538463



Happy colors indeed *chincac! *RJ looks so pink here, so pretty and i will never get tired of looking at that TB shawl....


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> Love the neutrals together!
> 
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous neutral pairings!


Thank you so much chincac[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



chincac said:


> Moving away from the neutral theme - little rose jaipur pico, lime rodeo and happy tohu bohu shawl
> 
> View attachment 3538463



Love the pop of color and that shawl is a real beauty! Stunning combination chincac[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lanit

chincac said:


> Moving away from the neutral theme - little rose jaipur pico, lime rodeo and happy tohu bohu shawl
> 
> View attachment 3538463



I can see why you fell in love with the RJ pico dear *CC*. It is such a fun contrast to your new TB shawl!


----------



## lanit

My green roulis has captivated me for the season too. Here with L'Arbe du Vent CSGM.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Picotin love[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> My green roulis has captivated me for the season too. Here with L'Arbe du Vent CSGM.
> View attachment 3538590



Omg! We both ended up with same CW of same CSGM lanit [emoji4]... Isn't this shawl amazing? I love your gorgeous roulis with it[emoji7]


----------



## thyme

lanit said:


> My green roulis has captivated me for the season too. Here with L'Arbe du Vent CSGM.



love vert anglais! perfect match with the shawl


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Picotin love



love the pop of poppy on the pico and perfect with the rodeo and your KDs! this shawl is very popular today..


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> love the pop of poppy on the pico and perfect with the rodeo and your KDs! this shawl is very popular today..



Thank you chincac [emoji8]... Hehe I was thinking the same! Popular shawl indeed [emoji173]️


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> Happy colors indeed *chincac! *RJ looks so pink here, so pretty and i will never get tired of looking at that TB shawl....



thank you *GNIPPOHS.*..RJ is such a chameleon colour and very difficult to capture. and agree re never tired of looking at TB. it's such a happy shawl imho.




lanit said:


> I can see why you fell in love with the RJ pico dear *CC*. It is such a fun contrast to your new TB shawl!



dear *L*, thank you! i feel a pico addiction happening..oh dear..


----------



## lanit

eternallove4bag said:


> Picotin love[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538628



Lol, we are peas in a pod on our shawl choice dear! Fabulous with your pico! And thank you and CC for your kind words.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> Lol, we are peas in a pod on our shawl choice dear! Fabulous with your pico! And thank you and CC for your kind words.



Yes we are aren't we?[emoji3]... Thank you so much  lanit [emoji8]


----------



## StyleEyes

pasha said:


> View attachment 3513483
> 
> 
> Black CDC belt (which I wear at the hips), black verrou clutch & c'est la fete scarf



Pasha, I just happened to see your outfit and I'm in love with the way you put this together!!  Your entire outfit is beyond stunning, however Im going to admit...I'm absolutely green with envy over those Cartier earrings!!!  [emoji7][emoji173]️ I first saw them about 4 years ago on Gilt and I can't tell you how much I regret not snagging them then. [emoji30] It was/is one of my biggest fashion regrets!  

I hope someday a pair of these will make their way to me![emoji120][emoji4]


----------



## pasha

StyleEyes said:


> Pasha, I just happened to see your outfit and I'm in love with the way you put this together!!  Your entire outfit is beyond stunning, however Im going to admit...I'm absolutely green with envy over those Cartier earrings!!!  [emoji7][emoji173]️ I first saw them about 4 years ago on Gilt and I can't tell you how much I regret not snagging them then. [emoji30] It was/is one of my biggest fashion regrets!
> 
> I hope someday a pair of these will make their way to me![emoji120][emoji4]



Thank you StyleEyes. All the pieces in the Le Baiser du Dragon range are exquisite and I hope so too that a pair of earrings will find their way to you ! [emoji2]


----------



## classie

chincac said:


> Moving away from the neutral theme - little rose jaipur pico, lime rodeo and happy tohu bohu shawl
> 
> View attachment 3538463



Gorgeous bright colors! [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

My new RC B has made some coordinating friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## sissy milano

what do you think?


----------



## Serva1

sissy milano said:


> what do you think?
> View attachment 3539535



I'm afraid of sharks, too much "comics" not my cup of tea but I can imagine other people rock this bag, especially a guy. The boliden is such a classic and even though the design is cleverly incorporated in this bag it clashes too much to my taste. A modern H bag would do better...


----------



## MadMadCat

sissy milano said:


> what do you think?
> View attachment 3539535



Very first "gut feeling": why is H copying Fendi?

I wouldn't buy it for myself, but I see how others may enjoy the edgy look.


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> My new RC B has made some coordinating friends



very festive for Christmas!


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> what do you think?



i think it's a collector's piece like the picnic kelly..although i would get more use out of this bag than the picnic kelly (well if it was me anyway!). looks like a great fun travel bag too...



MadMadCat said:


> Very first "gut feeling": why is H copying Fendi?
> 
> I wouldn't buy it for myself, but I see how others may enjoy the edgy look.



agree with *MadMadCat* on the Fendi point..


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> what do you think?
> View attachment 3539535


I actually like it! Very different from what H bags are all about. It's got the fun and naughtiness I usually associate with fendi as mentioned earlier.



chincac said:


> very festive for Christmas!



Thank you chincac [emoji8]... Just in time for the holidays right?


----------



## sissy milano

I'm going crazy because it's not my style but it is the only one in barenia....
usually they are produced in togo, and it is a 45 barenia... really drooling...


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> My new RC B has made some coordinating friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539521



So pretty *eternallove4bag.. *love how you have all the red accessories ready for your new b!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> I'm going crazy because it's not my style but it is the only one in barenia....
> usually they are produced in togo, and it is a 45 barenia... really drooling...



Did you get it sissy??


----------



## Serva1

sissy milano said:


> I'm going crazy because it's not my style but it is the only one in barenia....
> usually they are produced in togo, and it is a 45 barenia... really drooling...



I thought it was togo!!! Now I took a closer look and definitely barenia, understand your feelings completely and now I'm thinking perfect weekend bag....with a hint of edgyness and playfulness. Why does barenia make me feel different? Confused.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> I'm going crazy because it's not my style but it is the only one in barenia....
> usually they are produced in togo, and it is a 45 barenia... really drooling...


I love barenia and I can understand your predicament! I hope you get it!



GNIPPOHS said:


> So pretty *eternallove4bag.. *love how you have all the red accessories ready for your new b!


Thank you so much GNIPPOHS [emoji8]... Have to confess, I start buying the accessories for the bag I am going to get next a few months in advance [emoji51]


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> what do you think?
> View attachment 3539535


Love, love, love Barenia! So, know what you mean!  But: Why did H have to add this Fendi feature?  For me it would have been much nicer in simple Barenia! What more could you actually want?  Still, I can see why you are intrigued... What did you decide??


----------



## chicinthecity777

The shark bolide really is a collectors piece! It's not me but I think it's really cool! My store had so many people inquiring about it! If you like it and money is no object then grab it!


----------



## birkin10600

Birkin 30 Rose Confetti chevre leather with Kachina scarf. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji175]


----------



## sissy milano

mumble mumble... so think about that large barenia beauty
thanks for your thoughts


----------



## LaenaLovely

sissy milano said:


> what do you think?
> View attachment 3539535



I love it!  So whimsical and fun!


----------



## seasounds

Not a match to a scarf, but I did find the perfect enamel (Rouge Amarante) to match my RC Kelly in Clemence:


----------



## pasha

Tendress Feline shawl & barenia birkin ([emoji848]...not quite getting the best view of the cats)

Echec Au Roi shawl & etain birkin 

New Libris stole & trench birkin


----------



## eternallove4bag

pasha said:


> Tendress Feline shawl & barenia birkin ([emoji848]...not quite getting the best view of the cats)
> 
> Echec Au Roi shawl & etain birkin
> 
> New Libris stole & trench birkin
> 
> View attachment 3542732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542734
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542747



Another set of elegant and sophisticated looks! Love it pasha[emoji173]️


----------



## pasha

eternallove4bag said:


> Another set of elegant and sophisticated looks! Love it pasha[emoji173]️



Thank you !


----------



## eternallove4bag

My gold evie was feeling left out so had to take the shot!


----------



## lanit

sissy milano said:


> I'm going crazy because it's not my style but it is the only one in barenia....
> usually they are produced in togo, and it is a 45 barenia... really drooling...


Sissy, you know I adore barenia, but the shark is not something I'd feel would be classic in the long term. A few years ago there was a lovely double sens with the horse pattern on it, and I would have jumped for that. This one gives me pause. Perhaps you could special order a barenia bolide to suit your needs? I'm sure they might find a way to accomodate you with a barenia request?


----------



## sissy milano

lanit said:


> Sissy, you know I adore barenia, but the shark is not something I'd feel would be classic in the long term. A few years ago there was a lovely double sens with the horse pattern on it, and I would have jumped for that. This one gives me pause. Perhaps you could special order a barenia bolide to suit your needs? I'm sure they might find a way to accomodate you with a barenia request?


you are totally right... but more than I see the picture more than I desire this bag....
I have a birkin barenia 40 but this bolide ......


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> My gold evie was feeling left out so had to take the shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543134


How gorgeous!!!  - Your Evie really does not need to feel left out - she has soo many beautiful friends to play with!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Halzan 31 in barenia/potiron with Cheval Phoenix GM silk scarf:


And my beloved Halzan with the Alamo Poncho:


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> Halzan 31 in barenia/potiron with Cheval Phoenix GM silk scarf:
> View attachment 3545536
> 
> And my beloved Halzan with the Alamo Poncho:
> View attachment 3545539



Perfection - The Bag, the scarf/poncho and the lady so beautifully carrying them [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfection - The Bag, the scarf/poncho and the lady so beautifully carrying them [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


What a lovely compliment...!!  Thank you so very much, dear *eternal*!!


----------



## dessertfirst

Sammy Royal said:


> Halzan 31 in barenia/potiron with Cheval Phoenix GM silk scarf:
> View attachment 3545536
> 
> And my beloved Halzan with the Alamo Poncho:
> View attachment 3545539


beautiful


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sammy Royal said:


> Halzan 31 in barenia/potiron with Cheval Phoenix GM silk scarf:
> View attachment 3545536
> 
> And my beloved Halzan with the Alamo Poncho:
> View attachment 3545539



V pretty, love the poncho on you


----------



## momasaurus

Wore these last night: 'Tis the season! L'Hiver en Poste and rougeH / olive toile Bolide.


----------



## eternallove4bag

momasaurus said:


> Wore these last night: 'Tis the season! L'Hiver en Poste and rougeH / olive toile Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546352



Stunning! What a beautiful combination of colors on the bolide momasaurus and a perfect match for scarf[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## momasaurus

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning! What a beautiful combination of colors on the bolide momasaurus and a perfect match for scarf[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you, *ET4B!* I am a goner for the toile/leather combinations.


----------



## Sammy Royal

momasaurus said:


> Wore these last night: 'Tis the season! L'Hiver en Poste and rougeH / olive toile Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546352


What a fantastic combo!! And your Bolide is TDF!!!! These colours are just gorgeous together!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

dessertfirst said:


> beautiful


Thank you!! 



GNIPPOHS said:


> V pretty, love the poncho on you


Thank you so much, dear *GNIPPOHS*!!


----------



## momasaurus

Sammy Royal said:


> What a fantastic combo!! And your Bolide is TDF!!!! These colours are just gorgeous together!!!


Thank you, *Sammy*. I have found that a lot of my scarves will work with this Bolide! (Not that I wouldn't be happy buying new stuff, LOL)


----------



## TankerToad

Sissy 
It's sort of wonderful 
And special 
If it's in your budget I'd say get it 
Loved it on the runway!


----------



## sissy milano

TankerToad said:


> Sissy
> It's sort of wonderful
> And special
> If it's in your budget I'd say get it
> Loved it on the runway!



before the end of next week I have to decide... but I start dreaming it


----------



## papertiger

sissy milano said:


> what do you think?
> View attachment 3539535



I had the same dilemma. I declined as I have a very special gold Bolide, another different bag coming soon but I clicked like because I will still love to see it 'swimming' on the streets and between airports, I still think it's a fabulous bag


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Wore these last night: 'Tis the season! L'Hiver en Poste and rougeH / olive toile Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546352



Perfect in every way!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

momasaurus said:


> Wore these last night: 'Tis the season! L'Hiver en Poste and rougeH / olive toile Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546352



*momasaurus*, love your perfect combination!! 

sissy, going back to find your pic, I know it will be gorgeous and I love dreaming of H.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eternallove4bag said:


> My new RC B has made some coordinating friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539521



*Elove4bag*, a woman after my own heart, love coordinating accessories! I have lots of cathing up to do! 



sissy milano said:


> what do you think?
> View attachment 3539535



*sissy*, my friend, I will give it to you straight ~ jump on this bag! It's whimsical, fun, barenia and one-of-a-kind! Love it!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Perfect in every way!


Thank you, *papertiger.* You are a role model!


----------



## momasaurus

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *momasaurus*, love your perfect combination!!


Thank you, dear Vigee!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Elove4bag*, a woman after my own heart, love coordinating accessories! I have lots of cathing up to do!
> 
> 
> 
> *sissy*, my friend, I will give it to you straight ~ jump on this bag! It's whimsical, fun, barenia and one-of-a-kind! Love it!



Thank you so much VigeeLeBrun [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... H makes it so easy to coordinate with just the right pieces don't they?


----------



## sissy milano

papertiger said:


> I had the same dilemma. I declined as I have a very special gold Bolide, another different bag coming soon but I clicked like because I will still love to see it 'swimming' on the streets and between airports, I still think it's a fabulous bag



still thinking but more close to buy now...


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Elove4bag*, a woman after my own heart, love coordinating accessories! I have lots of cathing up to do!
> 
> 
> 
> *sissy*, my friend, I will give it to you straight ~ jump on this bag! It's whimsical, fun, barenia and one-of-a-kind! Love it!



my terrible friend! next week you will see...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

My dear elegant friend, you really do have the most exquisite taste in H ~ I will check in periodically here next week to see your lovely reveal.


----------



## sissy milano

old bag and new shawl
jardin de la maharani cw 07
lindy nilo blue abysse


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> old bag and new shawl
> jardin de la maharani cw 07
> lindy nilo blue abysse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552799



 LOVE your croc lindy *sissy! *So chic and BA croc is gorgeous... congrats on the new shawl! Can we see more pics of the shawl pls?


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> old bag and new shawl
> jardin de la maharani cw 07
> lindy nilo blue abysse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552799



Omg!!! Perfection! Dying to see this CW of maharani in person!


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> LOVE your croc lindy *sissy! *So chic and BA croc is gorgeous... congrats on the new shawl! Can we see more pics of the shawl pls?



+1[emoji1317]


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> old bag and new shawl
> jardin de la maharani cw 07
> lindy nilo blue abysse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552799



Ooohhh! Beautiful! This is one of the colorways that I am waiting to see [emoji7]


----------



## **Chanel**

sissy milano said:


> old bag and new shawl
> jardin de la maharani cw 07
> lindy nilo blue abysse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552799



Perfection !  Although I wish I did not see that shawl as I can't use any temptation at the moment, lol. But it definitely looks like a great cw and I love the big cat details on it.
Of course the bag is a stunner too.
Btw, I've read about your dilemma regarding the shark Bolide, and I could sense how much you loved the look. Especially the Barenia. I think it would be a very special and fun add to your beautiful collection. Something completely different, great for travel too. And a statement piece. I can imagine it would also look very cool when worn with a Collier de Chien bracelet.
So if you love it so much that you keep thinking about it, I would get it if I were you . Good luck with the tough decision, can't wait to read what you decide, although I somehow have a feeling you will bring it home .


----------



## suziez

sissy milano said:


> old bag and new shawl
> jardin de la maharani cw 07
> lindy nilo blue abysse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552799


Can't tell you how much I love this......


----------



## **Chanel**

momasaurus said:


> Wore these last night: 'Tis the season! L'Hiver en Poste and rougeH / olive toile Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546352



Very nice, *momasaurus !* Such a special Bolide and the scarf is a beautiful match. And absolutely perfect for the holiday season .


----------



## momasaurus

**Chanel** said:


> Very nice, *momasaurus !* Such a special Bolide and the scarf is a beautiful match. And absolutely perfect for the holiday season .


Thank you, dearest Chanel. I've had the scarf quite a while (love the colors) and nearly fainted when the Bolide came my way.


----------



## Croisette7

momasaurus said:


> Wore these last night: 'Tis the season! L'Hiver en Poste and rougeH / olive toile Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546352


I'm a Bolide-Fan, *moma*, very chic!


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> LOVE your croc lindy *sissy! *So chic and BA croc is gorgeous... congrats on the new shawl! Can we see more pics of the shawl pls?


thank you dear
here we are


----------



## momasaurus

Croisette7 said:


> I'm a Bolide-Fan, *moma*, very chic!


Fabulous, Croisette and I'll bet you have gorgeous scarves to match. I would love to see some pix!


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Perfection! Dying to see this CW of maharani in person!


beautiful colors and so so soft compair to last season...


----------



## sissy milano

**Chanel** said:


> Perfection !  Although I wish I did not see that shawl as I can't use any temptation at the moment, lol. But it definitely looks like a great cw and I love the big cat details on it.
> Of course the bag is a stunner too.
> Btw, I've read about your dilemma regarding the shark Bolide, and I could sense how much you loved the look. Especially the Barenia. I think it would be a very special and fun add to your beautiful collection. Something completely different, great for travel too. And a statement piece. I can imagine it would also look very cool when worn with a Collier de Chien bracelet.
> So if you love it so much that you keep thinking about it, I would get it if I were you . Good luck with the tough decision, can't wait to read what you decide, although I somehow have a feeling you will bring it home .



As you ask all the details of the shawl 
for the shark bolide... I think is a unique piece too... and could be funny as you say.
after tomorrow is the day.....  how can I resist to a big "smiling" barenia?!


----------



## LadyCupid

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear
> here we are
> 
> View attachment 3552966
> View attachment 3552967
> View attachment 3552966
> View attachment 3552967
> View attachment 3552968


Do you feel this season shawl is softer compare to previous or it is only for this particular color way? Thank you for taking so many closeups! Very helpful.


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear
> here we are
> 
> View attachment 3552966
> View attachment 3552967
> View attachment 3552966
> View attachment 3552967
> View attachment 3552968



Thank you sissy! I am definitely going to love this color.


----------



## sissy milano

yodaling1 said:


> Do you feel this season shawl is softer compare to previous or it is only for this particular color way? Thank you for taking so many closeups! Very helpful.



I have only one soft like this, it's jardin de leila.
all the cw are soft, even the black one


----------



## lanit

sissy milano said:


> old bag and new shawl
> jardin de la maharani cw 07
> lindy nilo blue abysse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552799


Oh dear, you have such amazing taste and an unerring eye. If mr. Shark Barenia makes you smile, I say jump into the pool for it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear
> here we are
> 
> View attachment 3552966
> View attachment 3552967
> View attachment 3552966
> View attachment 3552967
> View attachment 3552968





sissy milano said:


> beautiful colors and so so soft compair to last season...



I am so looking forward to trying it out at my store. This is the CW that is on the top of my list for this design! Thank you so much my dear for taking the time and posting the details on this stunning shawl [emoji173]️[emoji170][emoji173]️[emoji170]


----------



## lanit

For the holidays, rouge grenat baby bolide with Temari silk. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## lanit

sorry double post ack.


----------



## thyme

lanit said:


> For the holidays, rouge grenat baby bolide with Temari silk. Happy Holidays everyone!



baby bolide is so cute! happy holidays L..


----------



## lanit

chincac said:


> baby bolide is so cute! happy holidays L..


Thank you sweet cc!


----------



## sissy milano

perfect match with the blanket? accepted?


----------



## Serva1

sissy milano said:


> perfect match with the blanket? accepted?
> 
> View attachment 3555577
> View attachment 3555578
> View attachment 3555578
> View attachment 3555579



Congrats Sissy, that gorgeous barenia shark boliden looks very dangerous, seems to be a perfect match with both the blanket and the floor tiles at H [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

sissy milano said:


> perfect match with the blanket? accepted?
> 
> View attachment 3555577
> View attachment 3555578
> View attachment 3555578
> View attachment 3555579



Oh sissy, What a face!!!! Love!!!!!!!!! Do you just want to hug the bolide because of that grin and the fact it is barenia?


----------



## Keren16

sissy milano said:


> perfect match with the blanket? accepted?
> 
> View attachment 3555577
> View attachment 3555578
> View attachment 3555578
> View attachment 3555579



Totally accepted [emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji173]️
 A happy, friendly smile ... and nice teeth[emoji6]
Enjoy this beauty [emoji7]


----------



## arabesques

lanit said:


> For the holidays, rouge grenat baby bolide with Temari silk. Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3553895


Congratulations, Lanit!  She's perfect.  My red Bolide 27 may be my favorite bag—it's certainly the one I use the most.  I'm sure this RG Bolide will be similarly loved!


----------



## sissy milano

I like it very much with the floor too


----------



## sissy milano

Keren16 said:


> Totally accepted [emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji173]️
> A happy, friendly smile ... and nice teeth[emoji6]
> Enjoy this beauty [emoji7]


thank you very much


----------



## sissy milano

doloresmia said:


> Oh sissy, What a face!!!! Love!!!!!!!!! Do you just want to hug the bolide because of that grin and the fact it is barenia?



it is very funny, I just were it today to put all the small last gifts for friends and parents and on the road you see people smiling at it.


----------



## lanit

Sissy, the Barenia, soooo amazing! Don't you just love a Barenia bolide with a huge smile? It looks like it will work with so many of your shawls too! Happy Christmas!

Arabesques, I am so glad baby bolide joined the raisin chevre 31 as little sis. Yes, I use the 27 size more than the 31 too! The lightness is amazing and is just the right pop of color. I need to order the right size insert for it though.
Happy holidays to you and hope you are enjoying the season!


----------



## sissy milano

lanit said:


> Sissy, the Barenia, soooo amazing! Don't you just love a Barenia bolide with a huge smile? It looks like it will work with so many of your shawls too! Happy Christmas!
> 
> Arabesques, I am so glad baby bolide joined the raisin chevre 31 as little sis. Yes, I use the 27 size more than the 31 too! The lightness is amazing and is just the right pop of color. I need to order the right size insert for it though.
> Happy holidays to you and hope you are enjoying the season!


thank you dear Lanit! I'm smiling like her 
happy Christmas dear!


----------



## Cordeliere

lanit said:


> For the holidays, rouge grenat baby bolide with Temari silk. Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3553895



Love the size and color.   Beautiful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> For the holidays, rouge grenat baby bolide with Temari silk. Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3553895


Gosh I love this color! Beautiful lanit! Happy holidays my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


sissy milano said:


> perfect match with the blanket? accepted?
> 
> View attachment 3555577
> View attachment 3555578
> View attachment 3555578
> View attachment 3555579



Perfect [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lanit

Cordeliere said:


> Love the size and color.   Beautiful.



Thanks so much Cordeliere!



eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh I love this color! Beautiful lanit! Happy holidays my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Perfect [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



And to you too dear! Thank you for the thumbs up!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

sissy milano said:


> perfect match with the blanket? accepted?
> 
> View attachment 3555577
> View attachment 3555578
> View attachment 3555578
> View attachment 3555579



Love it, fun to play and classy. Congratulations


----------



## lanit

My new to me Jige in Bleu Electric with Zenobie shawl. First Jige and I love it! Happy New Year all!


----------



## scarf1

lanit said:


> My new to me Jige in Bleu Electric with Zenobie shawl. First Jige and I love it! Happy New Year all!
> 
> View attachment 3561947


Beautiful blues!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lanit said:


> My new to me Jige in Bleu Electric with Zenobie shawl. First Jige and I love it! Happy New Year all!
> 
> View attachment 3561947


Omg stunning!!' Love your jige!!!


----------



## lanit

Thank you scarf and IF! So glad this one became available for me. The color is divine! Thank you too for all the Likers!


----------



## Keren16

lanit said:


> My new to me Jige in Bleu Electric with Zenobie shawl. First Jige and I love it! Happy New Year all!
> 
> View attachment 3561947



Absolutely stunning !!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lanit said:


> My new to me Jige in Bleu Electric with Zenobie shawl. First Jige and I love it! Happy New Year all!
> 
> View attachment 3561947



*Congrats lanit! Great match and love how vivid the BE is *


----------



## lanit

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Congrats lanit! Great match and love how vivid the BE is *


Many thanks GNIPPOHS, it's my favorite blue!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Posted elsewhere but worthy of a repeat:

Coup de Fouet au Bloc silk GM, cw 03 Bleu/Rose/Gris with Rouge H 35B, VCA 10-motif carnelian and gator CDC (the color name escapes me, it's not rouge h but it matches).


----------



## Sammy Royal

lanit said:


> My new to me Jige in Bleu Electric with Zenobie shawl. First Jige and I love it! Happy New Year all!
> 
> View attachment 3561947


What a stunning colourful start into 2017!! Just love your BE Jige...!! Happy New Year, dear *lanit*!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

My dream K found me on the last day of 2016 in Paris...  Here she is: K28 in chocolat box dating back to 1980. She is matching quite a few of my shawls and scarfs. Let me share (just... )  these three combos with you:


----------



## lanit




----------



## lanit

Sammy Royal said:


> My dream K found me on the last day of 2016 in Paris...  Here she is: K28 in chocolat box dating back to 1980. She is matching quite a few of my shawls and scarfs. Let me share (just... )  these three combos with you:
> View attachment 3563328
> View attachment 3563330
> View attachment 3563331


Oh Sammy, how very perfect to find this on your last day in Paris! Lovely, and clapping for that vintage box, it's the best!


----------



## Sammy Royal

lanit said:


> Oh Sammy, how very perfect to find this on your last day in Paris! Lovely, and clapping for that vintage box, it's the best!


Dear *lanit*, thank you so much!!  Yes, it was really just perfect!  - So glad to know that 1980 belongs to the vintage box that I read a lot about already!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Posted elsewhere but worthy of a repeat:
> 
> Coup de Fouet au Bloc silk GM, cw 03 Bleu/Rose/Gris with Rouge H 35B, VCA 10-motif carnelian and gator CDC (the color name escapes me, it's not rouge h but it matches).
> 
> View attachment 3563265
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563266



*BBC*, oh how I love these pics! Your Coup de Fouet au Bloc silk GM is stunning and this is indeed a perfect match!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> My new to me Jige in Bleu Electric with Zenobie shawl. First Jige and I love it! Happy New Year all!
> 
> View attachment 3561947


Lanit you made my day! I have been seriously considering the BE Jige pm too! I already have a Jige Elan that I absolutely adore but I always go for variety so instead of adding another Elan I was thinking of pm....my store has ordered a BE Epsom Jige pm same as yours and I have asked my SA to be on the lookout so I can see it in person! How are you finding it? There's something dreamt about BE isn't it? Love your pairing with Zenobie [emoji170][emoji170]



BBC said:


> Posted elsewhere but worthy of a repeat:
> 
> Coup de Fouet au Bloc silk GM, cw 03 Bleu/Rose/Gris with Rouge H 35B, VCA 10-motif carnelian and gator CDC (the color name escapes me, it's not rouge h but it matches).
> 
> View attachment 3563265
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563266


Stunning! BBC I absolutely adore RH and I love how you have matched her to the silk GM[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Sammy Royal said:


> My dream K found me on the last day of 2016 in Paris...  Here she is: K28 in chocolat box dating back to 1980. She is matching quite a few of my shawls and scarfs. Let me share (just... )  these three combos with you:
> View attachment 3563328
> View attachment 3563330
> View attachment 3563331



My dear this is fabulous! I am hoping to add a vintage box K down the line too .. Beautiful pairings [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sammy Royal said:


> My dream K found me on the last day of 2016 in Paris...  Here she is: K28 in chocolat box dating back to 1980. She is matching quite a few of my shawls and scarfs. Let me share (just... )  these three combos with you:
> View attachment 3563328
> View attachment 3563330
> View attachment 3563331



*How special is that Sammy Royal, to get it on the last day. My fave is the third match! *


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> Lanit you made my day! I have been seriously considering the BE Jige pm too! I already have a Jige Elan that I absolutely adore but I always go for variety so instead of adding another Elan I was thinking of pm....my store has ordered a BE Epsom Jige pm same as yours and I have asked my SA to be on the lookout so I can see it in person! How are you finding it? There's something dreamt about BE isn't it? Love your pairing with Zenobie [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> Stunning! BBC I absolutely adore RH and I love how you have matched her to the silk GM[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> My dear this is fabulous! I am hoping to add a vintage box K down the line too .. Beautiful pairings [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you so much, dear *eternal*!!  Keeping my fingers crossed for you that you will find your dream vintage box K soon!!



GNIPPOHS said:


> *How special is that Sammy Royal, to get it on the last day. My fave is the third match! *


Dear *GNIPPOHS*, thank you very much!! It was such a fantastic H year for me... Started in early January with finding a HG scarf and got lucky so many times during 2016 that it somehow made sense to find my dream K on top at the last day.  Even though I did really not plan for this, it found me and completed this wonderful year...  I am more than thankful. - The last match combines my very first and very last H and is very special to me, too...


----------



## Keren16

Sammy Royal said:


> My dream K found me on the last day of 2016 in Paris...  Here she is: K28 in chocolat box dating back to 1980. She is matching quite a few of my shawls and scarfs. Let me share (just... )  these three combos with you:
> View attachment 3563328
> View attachment 3563330
> View attachment 3563331



Congratulations[emoji322]
Beautiful Kelly & your Shawls go perfectly[emoji169][emoji173][emoji169]
Such a great memory!!!
I love box.  Is this your first?


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *BBC*, oh how I love these pics! Your Coup de Fouet au Bloc silk GM is stunning and this is indeed a perfect match!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Lanit you made my day! I have been seriously considering the BE Jige pm too! I already have a Jige Elan that I absolutely adore but I always go for variety so instead of adding another Elan I was thinking of pm....my store has ordered a BE Epsom Jige pm same as yours and I have asked my SA to be on the lookout so I can see it in person! How are you finding it? There's something dreamt about BE isn't it? Love your pairing with Zenobie [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> Stunning! BBC I absolutely adore RH and I love how you have matched her to the silk GM[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> My dear this is fabulous! I am hoping to add a vintage box K down the line too .. Beautiful pairings [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks so much Vigee and EL4B !!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Sammy Royal

Keren16 said:


> Congratulations[emoji322]
> Beautiful Kelly & your Shawls go perfectly[emoji169][emoji173][emoji169]
> Such a great memory!!!
> I love box.  Is this your first?


Dear *Keren*, thank you so much!!  Yes, first box and first Kelly...  It was this exact combination that I fell in love with some years back and that came along now by sheer coincidence (I'd like to call it fate... ).


----------



## Meta

Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque with Jardin Anglais twilly cw 02 and Della Cavalleria CSGM from F/W2015.


----------



## luckylove

weN84 said:


> Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque with Jardin Anglais twilly cw 02 and Della Cavalleria CSGM from F/W2015.
> 
> View attachment 3567558



So much gorgeousness in one photo! Congratulations on finding your perfect kelly and twilly!


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque with Jardin Anglais twilly cw 02 and Della Cavalleria CSGM from F/W2015.
> 
> View attachment 3567558



This is fabulous. Perfect.


----------



## eternallove4bag

weN84 said:


> Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque with Jardin Anglais twilly cw 02 and Della Cavalleria CSGM from F/W2015.
> 
> View attachment 3567558



Heaven[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Twinsies on the twillies! Gosh I love that shawl!!! How did I miss out on those!


----------



## Meta

Thank you @luckylove @BBC @eternallove4bag for your kind words and others for the likes! 

@eternallove4bag I just realized I made a mistake on the name of the CSGM. It's Cavalleria d'Etriers and _*not*_ Della Cavalleria!  And yay for twinsies on the twillies!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weN84 said:


> Thank you @luckylove @BBC @eternallove4bag for your kind words and others for the likes!
> 
> @eternallove4bag I just realized I made a mistake on the name of the CSGM. It's Cavalleria d'Etriers and _*not*_ Della Cavalleria!  And yay for twinsies on the twillies!



Aha! Then we are cousins on the shawl [emoji8]... And RC seriously is one of the most amazing H reds![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lanit

weN84 said:


> Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque with Jardin Anglais twilly cw 02 and Della Cavalleria CSGM from F/W2015.
> 
> View attachment 3567558


WeN, this is such an amazing photo. Congrats on your beautiful Kelly and new twillys. That Della shawl is sublime!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

weN84 said:


> Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque with Jardin Anglais twilly cw 02 and Della Cavalleria CSGM from F/W2015.
> 
> View attachment 3567558



What a divine pic and right up my alley, we are twins and cousins, except I couldn't begin to capture all of that gorgeousness, *weN*! Love!!


----------



## papertiger

2 vintage beauties I think look great together even though they are from different eras, I feel very lucky to have both in my life


----------



## lanit

papertiger said:


> 2 vintage beauties I think look great together even though they are from different eras, I feel very lucky to have both in my life


The warmth is uber gorgeous PT. Is the bolide porc?


----------



## papertiger

lanit said:


> The warmth is uber gorgeous PT. Is the bolide porc?


----------



## thyme

papertiger said:


> 2 vintage beauties I think look great together even though they are from different eras, I feel very lucky to have both in my life



love plumes


----------



## thyme

belles du mexique with havane.


----------



## Meta

Thank you @lanit and @VigeeLeBrun for your kind words! 

@VigeeLeBrun I absolutely love your RC in Chevre  I definitely missed the boat on that one but I think Clemence is still a very good consolation!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

weN84 said:


> Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque with Jardin Anglais twilly cw 02 and Della Cavalleria CSGM from F/W2015.
> 
> View attachment 3567558



*This is such a great pic weN84, everything matches so well, your RC kelly is gorgeous! *


----------



## GNIPPOHS

papertiger said:


> 2 vintage beauties I think look great together even though they are from different eras, I feel very lucky to have both in my life



Pretty! Love plumes too *papertiger, *H shd really start bringing back more old designs!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chincac said:


> belles du mexique with havane.
> 
> View attachment 3568470



Totally drooling over your croc b *chincac *


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> Totally drooling over your croc b *chincac *



thank you *GNIPPOHS *


----------



## eternallove4bag

papertiger said:


> 2 vintage beauties I think look great together even though they are from different eras, I feel very lucky to have both in my life


These vintage beauties are stunning to say the least [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


chincac said:


> belles du mexique with havane.
> 
> View attachment 3568470



Heaven[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## StyleEyes

chincac said:


> belles du mexique with havane.
> 
> View attachment 3568470



This is stunning Chincac!  I [emoji7] pinks with browns and this pairing is absolute perfection!!


----------



## Meta

GNIPPOHS said:


> *This is such a great pic weN84, everything matches so well, your RC kelly is gorgeous! *


Thank you!


----------



## Sammy Royal

papertiger said:


> 2 vintage beauties I think look great together even though they are from different eras, I feel very lucky to have both in my life


What a truly gooooorgeous pair!!!


----------



## thyme

StyleEyes said:


> This is stunning Chincac!  I [emoji7] pinks with browns and this pairing is absolute perfection!!




thank you *StyleEyes*!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

My first time participating. Tried to show the scarf so much of the bag is covered :/


----------



## EmileH

Imabeachgirl said:


> My first time participating. Tried to show the scarf so much of the bag is covered :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573592



How awesome with the bag charm! Love it!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How awesome with the bag charm! Love it!



Thanks.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*A definite no-brainer *


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> *A definite no-brainer *



Match made in heaven[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Malachite [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Beautiful as usual... and the shoes are so cool!


----------



## Oryx816

papertiger said:


> 2 vintage beauties I think look great together even though they are from different eras, I feel very lucky to have both in my life



Gorgeous PT! [emoji7] Is that peau porc I see?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

*Latest love  Vert fonce Constance, featuring clic clac a pois shawl*

*



*


----------



## papertiger

Oryx816 said:


> Gorgeous PT! [emoji7] Is that peau porc I see?





I love it, perfect bag for me


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Latest love  Vert fonce Constance, featuring clic clac a pois shawl*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow! Sooo gorgeous..  Many congratulations on your new croc


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Latest love  Vert fonce Constance, featuring clic clac a pois shawl*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


this combo is heaven dear! many many congrats!!


----------



## Pirula

I can finally contribute to this beautiful thread.  Rouge H Trim II and Marwari csgm.


----------



## papertiger

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Latest love  Vert fonce Constance, featuring clic clac a pois shawl*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> I can finally contribute to this beautiful thread.  Rouge H Trim II and Marwari csgm.
> 
> View attachment 3576352



Congratulations again, lovely elegant pairing


----------



## papertiger

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite [emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574352



Like an artwork and TDF


----------



## Livia1

Pirula said:


> I can finally contribute to this beautiful thread.  Rouge H Trim II and Marwari csgm.
> 
> View attachment 3576352



Great match!


----------



## Pirula

Livia1 said:


> Great match!





papertiger said:


> Congratulations again, lovely elegant pairing



Thank you!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Latest love  Vert fonce Constance, featuring clic clac a pois shawl*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just breathtaking!!! Thank you for sharing-


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Pirula said:


> I can finally contribute to this beautiful thread.  Rouge H Trim II and Marwari csgm.
> 
> View attachment 3576352


Both are on my search list- love, love, love.


----------



## Pirula

Scarf and Glove said:


> Both are on my search list- love, love, love.



Thank you!!!  [emoji847]


----------



## weibandy

Israeli_Flava said:


> *A definite no-brainer *


Perfection


----------



## MYH

Congrats @Pirula on your beautiful rouge H trim. A classy girl! 

@GNIPPOHS -your green Constance took my breath away. What a head turner!! 

I [emoji173] seeing all the lovely scarf and bag matches. I have a few in my phone from the past couple of weeks to share as well.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

MYH said:


> Congrats @Pirula on your beautiful rouge H trim. A classy girl!
> 
> @GNIPPOHS -your green Constance took my breath away. What a head turner!!
> 
> I [emoji173] seeing all the lovely scarf and bag matches. I have a few in my phone from the past couple of weeks to share as well.
> View attachment 3578041
> 
> View attachment 3578043
> 
> View attachment 3578044
> 
> View attachment 3578045
> 
> View attachment 3578046
> 
> View attachment 3578048



Love all of them!


----------



## EmileH

MYH said:


> Congrats @Pirula on your beautiful rouge H trim. A classy girl!
> 
> @GNIPPOHS -your green Constance took my breath away. What a head turner!!
> 
> I [emoji173] seeing all the lovely scarf and bag matches. I have a few in my phone from the past couple of weeks to share as well.
> View attachment 3578041
> 
> View attachment 3578043
> 
> View attachment 3578044
> 
> View attachment 3578045
> 
> View attachment 3578046
> 
> View attachment 3578048



So much eye candy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pirula

MYH said:


> Congrats @Pirula on your beautiful rouge H trim. A classy girl!
> 
> @GNIPPOHS -your green Constance took my breath away. What a head turner!!
> 
> I [emoji173] seeing all the lovely scarf and bag matches. I have a few in my phone from the past couple of weeks to share as well.
> View attachment 3578041
> 
> View attachment 3578043
> 
> View attachment 3578044
> 
> View attachment 3578045
> 
> View attachment 3578046
> 
> View attachment 3578048



Thanks *MYH*!   Beautiful combos you have here!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chincac said:


> Wow! Sooo gorgeous..  Many congratulations on your new croc





sissy milano said:


> this combo is heaven dear! many many congrats!!





papertiger said:


> Just gorgeous!





Scarf and Glove said:


> Just breathtaking!!! Thank you for sharing-





MYH said:


> Congrats @Pirula on your beautiful rouge H trim. A classy girl!
> 
> @GNIPPOHS -your green Constance took my breath away. What a head turner!!



Thank you *chincac, sissy, papertiger, Scarf and Glove, MYH and all the likes! *


----------



## GNIPPOHS

MYH said:


> Congrats @Pirula on your beautiful rouge H trim. A classy girl!
> 
> @GNIPPOHS -your green Constance took my breath away. What a head turner!!
> 
> I [emoji173] seeing all the lovely scarf and bag matches. I have a few in my phone from the past couple of weeks to share as well.
> View attachment 3578041
> 
> View attachment 3578043
> 
> View attachment 3578044
> 
> View attachment 3578045
> 
> View attachment 3578046
> 
> View attachment 3578048



Whoa, so many fab pairings *MYH! *The heart charms are adorable!


----------



## lanit

MYH said:


> Congrats @Pirula on your beautiful rouge H trim. A classy girl!
> 
> @GNIPPOHS -your green Constance took my breath away. What a head turner!!
> 
> I [emoji173] seeing all the lovely scarf and bag matches. I have a few in my phone from the past couple of weeks to share as well.
> View attachment 3578041
> 
> View attachment 3578043
> 
> View attachment 3578044
> 
> View attachment 3578045
> 
> View attachment 3578046
> 
> View attachment 3578048


Swooning over all this luscious H dear MYH! can you please figure out the best charm for a roulis or baby bolide?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pirula said:


> I can finally contribute to this beautiful thread.  Rouge H Trim II and Marwari csgm.
> 
> View attachment 3576352


I absolutely adore your Rouge H Trim dear Pirula and Marwari is my HG shawl! What a beautiful pairing [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



MYH said:


> Congrats @Pirula on your beautiful rouge H trim. A classy girl!
> 
> @GNIPPOHS -your green Constance took my breath away. What a head turner!!
> 
> I [emoji173] seeing all the lovely scarf and bag matches. I have a few in my phone from the past couple of weeks to share as well.
> View attachment 3578041
> 
> View attachment 3578043
> 
> View attachment 3578044
> 
> View attachment 3578045
> 
> View attachment 3578046
> 
> View attachment 3578048



Omg! Major eye candy alert [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## niknaks73

A little behind but my 2 faves!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sissy milano said:


> old bag and new shawl
> jardin de la maharani cw 07
> lindy nilo blue abysse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552799



WOWEEEE!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Israeli_Flava said:


> *A definite no-brainer *


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Latest love  Vert fonce Constance, featuring clic clac a pois shawl*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I am drooling all over this pic!! That C is pure love [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## eternallove4bag

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 3578608
> View attachment 3578610
> 
> 
> A little behind but my 2 faves!



So pretty![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love this CW of Savana Dance especially because it goes well with three of my bags [emoji177][emoji170]


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Love this CW of Savana Dance especially because it goes well with three of my bags [emoji177][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578648


Wow eternal....you are the accessories Queen!! And you have wonderful taste


----------



## eternallove4bag

hclubfan said:


> Wow eternal....you are the accessories Queen!! And you have wonderful taste



You are too sweet[emoji8]... Thank you so much! H makes it so easy to match bags to accessories! I can't resist their belts or bracelets[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lanit

eternallove4bag said:


> Love this CW of Savana Dance especially because it goes well with three of my bags [emoji177][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578648


Beautiful neutrals there *eternal*! Always a pleasure to see so much H eye candy!


----------



## lanit

Gosh it seems the site is going very slow on uploads today. My EB Jige goes so well with Pegase silk.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> Beautiful neutrals there *eternal*! Always a pleasure to see so much H eye candy!


Thank you so much dear lanit [emoji8][emoji173]️



lanit said:


> Gosh it seems the site is going very slow on uploads today. My EB Jige goes so well with Pegase silk.
> View attachment 3579351



So beautiful lanit! I have BE on my brains! Love the pairing [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> Gosh it seems the site is going very slow on uploads today. My EB Jige goes so well with Pegase silk.
> View attachment 3579351


Beautiful lanit  How are you liking your new Jige?!


----------



## festus

eternallove4bag said:


> Love this CW of Savana Dance especially because it goes well with three of my bags [emoji177][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578648



Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Hat Trick

lanit said:


> Gosh it seems the site is going very slow on uploads today. My EB Jige goes so well with Pegase silk.
> View attachment 3579351



 Yes, it does!


----------



## lanit

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear lanit [emoji8][emoji173
> 
> So beautiful lanit! I have BE on my brains! Love the pairing [emoji170][emoji170]





hclubfan said:


> Beautiful lanit  How are you liking your new Jige?!





Hat Trick said:


> Yes, it does!



Thank you dear gals. Eternal, EB has been on my mind since my first EB doubles sens had to be released due to weight issues. I loved the color more than any other blue that H made. You will not be disappointed how brilliant it is to carry.

Hclub, I love this format in a pop of color. It has been wonderful to carry to my meetings and during commute time. Hope you are enjoying your elegant Jige Elan!


----------



## eternallove4bag

festus said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!



Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Julide

My noir cleamance Marwari with my mousseline mosaic. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Bolide27 in Bleu Paradis with Tigre Royal [emoji170]


----------



## etoile de mer

Julide said:


> My noir cleamance Marwari with my mousseline mosaic. Thank you for letting me share!



Yum, love this, Julide! Have regretted not buying that colorway of Mosaic, so gorgeous!


----------



## Julide

etoile de mer said:


> Yum, love this, Julide! Have regretted not buying that colorway of Mosaic, so gorgeous!



Thank you! It is a great colour way, I am happy to be twins with you!!


----------



## festus

lasttotheparty said:


> View attachment 3582881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolide27 in Bleu Paradis with Tigre Royal [emoji170]



Perfection![emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Of course black is easy to match...[emoji177][emoji6][emoji177]







Birkin 25 GHW with Maharani GM and with Tohu Bohu carre


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Of course black is easy to match...[emoji177][emoji6][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3583480
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583482
> 
> 
> Birkin 25 GHW with Maharani GM and with Tohu Bohu carre



*BBC*, these are gorgeous eye-candy pics and great to view on a miserable winter weather day on the East Coast!

Love everything in your pics, you have the most exquisite taste in H.


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *BBC*, these are gorgeous eye-candy pics and great to view on a miserable winter weather day on the East Coast!
> 
> Love everything in your pics, you have the most exquisite taste in H.



Thank you, Vigee!!! [emoji8] I stayed in as much as I could today with the wind howling outside, helping DS1 a bit with his online homeschooling, cleaning my closets and playing with H. This is my first black H bag and it's kind of nice to already have scarves that match. [emoji4]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> Of course black is easy to match...[emoji177][emoji6][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3583480
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583482
> 
> 
> Birkin 25 GHW with Maharani GM and with Tohu Bohu carre



Love everything here *BBC, *esp with the tohu bohu scarf!


----------



## Notorious Pink

GNIPPOHS said:


> Love everything here *BBC, *esp with the tohu bohu scarf!



Thank you!!! [emoji8]

I am so terrible I still haven't worn it....it's got the Bergdorf Goodman store tag still on it!!! What am I saving it for????


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Of course black is easy to match...[emoji177][emoji6][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3583480
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583482
> 
> 
> Birkin 25 GHW with Maharani GM and with Tohu Bohu carre



Perfect matches[emoji173]️[emoji173]️...black is so versatile! Surprisingly I also own just one black from H!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

lanit said:


> Gosh it seems the site is going very slow on uploads today. My EB Jige goes so well with Pegase silk.
> View attachment 3579351



oh Lanit what a combination!!! My mind is on getting a pop colour jige as I only have a natural peau porc one and I need a pop colour for summer - i was thinking an orange tone but I should taken the blue I was offered [emoji51][emoji25]


----------



## lanit

Aileenlnbh said:


> oh Lanit what a combination!!! My mind is on getting a pop colour jige as I only have a natural peau porc one and I need a pop colour for summer - i was thinking an orange tone but I should taken the blue I was offered [emoji51][emoji25]


Aileen, thank you dear. Please post your porc Jige! I was looking for one before the EB came along! There is a Jige thread you can post on unless you'd like to combine with your silk.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-jige.6884/


----------



## obsessedwhermes

BBC said:


> Of course black is easy to match...[emoji177][emoji6][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3583480
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583482
> 
> 
> Birkin 25 GHW with Maharani GM and with Tohu Bohu carre



It's picture perfect!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect matches[emoji173]️[emoji173]️...black is so versatile! Surprisingly I also own just one black from H!





obsessedwhermes said:


> It's picture perfect!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!!! I wish it would stop raining here so I could use it!!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

A gorgeous match I think - porc jige and Dallet Dans L'Atelier


----------



## Hat Trick

Under the Waves and Sauge 30B clemence PHW.


----------



## thyme

chinese new year combo for the festive season..red red red and a bit of yellow!


----------



## azukitea

MYH said:


> Congrats @Pirula on your beautiful rouge H trim. A classy girl!
> 
> @GNIPPOHS -your green Constance took my breath away. What a head turner!!
> 
> I [emoji173] seeing all the lovely scarf and bag matches. I have a few in my phone from the past couple of weeks to share as well.
> View attachment 3578041
> 
> View attachment 3578043
> 
> View attachment 3578044
> 
> View attachment 3578045
> 
> View attachment 3578046
> 
> View attachment 3578048



Lovely photos, just wondering is your dark brown birkin ghw or phw?

I am considering to get my next  B in similar color and debating if it should be phw?  I already have a etoupe in phw  and K gold in ghw so thought I would go ghw for the darker brown... any advice?

love all your matching shots they are gorgeous!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> chinese new year combo for the festive season..red red red and a bit of yellow!
> 
> View attachment 3589115



Happy Year of the Fire Rooster, *chincac*! Love your combo of reds, they are perfection together.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Year of the Fire Rooster, *chincac*! Love your combo of reds, they are perfection together.



*Vigee  *thank you so much


----------



## EmileH

Hat Trick said:


> View attachment 3589039
> 
> Under the Waves and Sauge 30B clemence PHW.



I recently saw sauge in person for the first time. It's such a beautiful delicate subtle color. You paired it perfectly with your scarf. So lovely.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Aileenlnbh said:


> A gorgeous match I think - porc jige and Dallet Dans L'Atelier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587163


Absolutely! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Hat Trick said:


> View attachment 3589039
> 
> Under the Waves and Sauge 30B clemence PHW.


What a pretty combo!! Gosh Sauge here looks like it has hints of gray too! Beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



chincac said:


> chinese new year combo for the festive season..red red red and a bit of yellow!
> 
> View attachment 3589115



Love the combo on red and yellow [emoji173]️[emoji169]


----------



## Aileenlnbh

chincac said:


> chinese new year combo for the festive season..red red red and a bit of yellow!
> 
> View attachment 3589115



what a stunning combination Chincac!


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the combo on red and yellow [emoji173]️[emoji169]



thank you 



Aileenlnbh said:


> what a stunning combination Chincac!



thank you *Aileen*


----------



## hopiko

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Latest love  Vert fonce Constance, featuring clic clac a pois shawl*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OMG!  This is stunning!  I tried this bag on for fun awhile back and it is stunning!!!  Lovely pairing!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Latest love  Vert fonce Constance, featuring clic clac a pois shawl*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



*GNIPPOHS*, actually scrolled back to find your pic bc I was MIA when it was posted. What a beautiful combination! 
Your vert fonce Constance is absolutely gorgeous and H perfection ~ major congrats!


----------



## Hat Trick

Thank you PbP & eternalloveforbag and everyone for the likes. 
I have enjoyed seeing all the pairings.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hopiko said:


> OMG!  This is stunning!  I tried this bag on for fun awhile back and it is stunning!!!  Lovely pairing!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *GNIPPOHS*, actually scrolled back to find your pic bc I was MIA when it was posted. What a beautiful combination!
> Your vert fonce Constance is absolutely gorgeous and H perfection ~ major congrats!



Thank you dears!  Am a v happy VF owner!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chincac said:


> chinese new year combo for the festive season..red red red and a bit of yellow!
> 
> View attachment 3589115



Am late and loving this CNY combo *chincac!*


----------



## Aileenlnbh

A fab combination in my opinion, of both a Hermes bag that is 16 years old and a current season Savana Dance 140 cashmere - classic colours in wonderful leathers stand the test of time and can blend well against contemporary styles


----------



## bobkat1991

Aileenlnbh said:


> View attachment 3606284
> 
> 
> A fab combination in my opinion, of both a Hermes bag that is 16 years old and a current season Savana Dance 140 cashmere - classic colours in wonderful leathers stand the test of time and can blend well against contemporary styles


This is a VERY nice combination!!  Excuse me, I have to go wipe the drool off my tablet.......


----------



## eternallove4bag

Found a prefect match for my malachite B[emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Aileenlnbh said:


> View attachment 3606284
> 
> 
> A fab combination in my opinion, of both a Hermes bag that is 16 years old and a current season Savana Dance 140 cashmere - classic colours in wonderful leathers stand the test of time and can blend well against contemporary styles



Beautiful! We r twins on the shawl [emoji133][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Aileenlnbh said:


> View attachment 3606284
> 
> 
> A fab combination in my opinion, of both a Hermes bag that is 16 years old and a current season Savana Dance 140 cashmere - classic colours in wonderful leathers stand the test of time and can blend well against contemporary styles



Lovely! So tempted by this shawl!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Found a prefect match for my malachite B[emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607318



*Perfect match eternallove4bag!  Your twillies are so pretty too*


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Perfect match eternallove4bag!  Your twillies are so pretty too*



Thank you so much[emoji8]... I love the fact that the SD twillies can tie both ways and look so different!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Picked up this silk GM today - another great combination - price per wear for my Jige [emoji23] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
- beautiful Tigre Royal


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Found a prefect match for my malachite B



Beautiful colours altogether!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! We r twins on the shawl [emoji133][emoji177][emoji177]


The SD or the Green Maharani as I have both yay


----------



## Meta

Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 with 90cm Sous Le Cedre


----------



## etoile de mer

eternallove4bag said:


> Found a prefect match for my malachite B[emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607318



So beautiful together, *eternallove4bag*!  I'm hoping this colorway of Maharani will work for me! So helpful to see your pic, thanks so much for sharing!

@chincac this colorway makes me think of you, I think you need one, too!


----------



## thyme

etoile de mer said:


> So beautiful together, *eternallove4bag*!  I'm hoping this colorway of Maharani will work for me! So helpful to see your pic, thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> @chincac this colorway makes me think of you, I think you need one, too!



lol..thank you dear for thinking of me!  i think i have a few shawls with similar colours...may go for another cw instead..


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Found a prefect match for my malachite B[emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607318


Oh dear LORD, that is beautiful eternal!!


----------



## bobkat1991

eternallove4bag said:


> Found a prefect match for my malachite B[emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607318


I could *feel* my heart stop briefly when I saw this picture!  WOWZA.....

I don't thnk I have posted to this thread yet...here goes:


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you everyone for your likes[emoji172][emoji172]



bobkat1991 said:


> I could *feel* my heart stop briefly when I saw this picture!  WOWZA.....
> 
> I don't thnk I have posted to this thread yet...here goes:
> View attachment 3607820


Awww! Thank you do your kind words my dear[emoji172][emoji172]...and I absolutely love your pairing[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



hclubfan said:


> Oh dear LORD, that is beautiful eternal!!


You are too sweet [emoji8]... Thank you so much[emoji172][emoji172]



etoile de mer said:


> So beautiful together, *eternallove4bag*!  I'm hoping this colorway of Maharani will work for me! So helpful to see your pic, thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> @chincac this colorway makes me think of you, I think you need one, too!


Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I was deciding between this and another CW but this one won the battle for now ! I still may go back for the other one [emoji28]



chincac said:


> Beautiful colours altogether!


Thank you my dear [emoji8]



Aileenlnbh said:


> The SD or the Green Maharani as I have both yay



Oooh! Then I guess both because I have both too [emoji3][emoji133][emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Aileenlnbh said:


> Picked up this silk GM today - another great combination - price per wear for my Jige [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - beautiful Tigre Royal


Perfect match with gold Jige [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



weN84 said:


> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 with 90cm Sous Le Cedre
> 
> View attachment 3607585



Sigh! Every time I see RC I still do a double take! Beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Found a prefect match for my malachite B[emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607318


Like a fantasy come to life...dreamy.  What a combination!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

weN84 said:


> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 with 90cm Sous Le Cedre
> 
> View attachment 3607585


Ravishingly beautiful...dazzling


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermezzy said:


> Like a fantasy come to life...dreamy.  What a combination!!!



Thank you for your kind words [emoji8]


----------



## Croisette7

bobkat1991 said:


> I could *feel* my heart stop briefly when I saw this picture!  WOWZA.....
> 
> I don't thnk I have posted to this thread yet...here goes:
> View attachment 3607820


Great pic with ClF, like an H-ad!


----------



## hclubfan

bobkat1991 said:


> I could *feel* my heart stop briefly when I saw this picture!  WOWZA.....
> 
> I don't thnk I have posted to this thread yet...here goes:
> View attachment 3607820


Such a wonderful pairing, bobkat!  That bolide is gorgeous, and I'm twins with you on this cw of CLF


----------



## bobkat1991

Croisette7 said:


> Great pic with ClF, like an H-ad!


Croisette, that compliment means a lot to me, coming from such a stylish person!



hclubfan said:


> Such a wonderful pairing, bobkat!  That bolide is gorgeous, and I'm twins with you on this cw of CLF


hclubfan, isn't this CLF cw pretty!


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> Found a prefect match for my malachite B[emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607318


This is really PERFECT!!!  And very enabling... Thinking of this beautiful Maharani, too... 



weN84 said:


> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 with 90cm Sous Le Cedre
> 
> View attachment 3607585


What a lovely pair!!! 



bobkat1991 said:


> I could *feel* my heart stop briefly when I saw this picture!  WOWZA.....
> 
> I don't thnk I have posted to this thread yet...here goes:
> View attachment 3607820


Dear *bobkat*, this is just the most wonderful pic!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> This is really PERFECT!!!  And very enabling... Thinking of this beautiful Maharani, too...
> 
> 
> What a lovely pair!!!
> 
> 
> Dear *bobkat*, this is just the most wonderful pic!!!



Thank you so much [emoji8]... Loving maharani this season and thinking hard of getting a second CW!


----------



## bobkat1991

Dear *bobkat*, this is just the most wonderful pic!!! [/QUOTE]
Thank you, Sammy Royal!


----------



## PursePassionLV

eternallove4bag said:


> Found a prefect match for my malachite B[emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607318



Heart stopped!!! Uhhhg now I need a malachite B to match my shawl. Totally in love with this combo [emoji15]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Neutrals on a rainy day... Etoupe b playing with Dallet cats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

GNIPPOHS said:


> Neutrals on a rainy day... Etoupe b playing with Dallet cats!



Just gorgeous. [emoji177]
And I love how the CDC appears to be the color inverse of the bag.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PursePassionLV said:


> Heart stopped!!! Uhhhg now I need a malachite B to match my shawl. Totally in love with this combo [emoji15]



Thank u so much [emoji172][emoji172]... I am so in love with malachite! I always say if I were to have only one bag this would be it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Neutrals on a rainy day... Etoupe b playing with Dallet cats!



Stunning my dear! I always drool over your beautiful combinations [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hermezzy

GNIPPOHS said:


> Neutrals on a rainy day... Etoupe b playing with Dallet cats!


Luscious.  Like a dream that you never want to wake up from...


----------



## Hat Trick

New Trench Jige 29 Elan and Les Tendresse Felines mousseline and ficelle lizard bracelet.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Hat Trick said:


> View attachment 3617773
> 
> 
> New Trench Jige 29 Elan and Les Tendresse Felines mousseline and ficelle lizard bracelet.



The colour combination looks wonderful!


----------



## scarf1

Hat Trick said:


> View attachment 3617773
> 
> 
> New Trench Jige 29 Elan and Les Tendresse Felines mousseline and ficelle lizard bracelet.


Love how the lizard bracelet picks up the leopard design! This is a winner!


----------



## lanit

Hat Trick said:


> View attachment 3617773
> 
> 
> New Trench Jige 29 Elan and Les Tendresse Felines mousseline and ficelle lizard bracelet.


This is truly an amazing combination!


----------



## lanit

Raisin chevre bolide with cadena and AcdlV


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hat Trick said:


> View attachment 3617773
> 
> 
> New Trench Jige 29 Elan and Les Tendresse Felines mousseline and ficelle lizard bracelet.


Trench looks like Argile in this lighting [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Beautiful pairings [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



lanit said:


> Raisin chevre bolide with cadena and AcdlV
> 
> View attachment 3618415



Beautiful lanit [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lanit

eternallove4bag said:


> Trench looks like Argile in this lighting [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Beautiful pairings [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful lanit [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you dear eternal!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> Just gorgeous. [emoji177]
> And I love how the CDC appears to be the color inverse of the bag.





eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning my dear! I always drool over your beautiful combinations [emoji7][emoji7]





Hermezzy said:


> Luscious.  Like a dream that you never want to wake up from...



Thank you for the lovely comments dear *BBC, eternallove4bag, Hermezzy!! *And all the likes


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Hat Trick said:


> View attachment 3617773
> 
> 
> New Trench Jige 29 Elan and Les Tendresse Felines mousseline and ficelle lizard bracelet.



Gorgeous *Hat Trick, *trench is such a chameleon color!



lanit said:


> Raisin chevre bolide with cadena and AcdlV
> 
> View attachment 3618415



Such a mysterious shot of raisin chèvre *lanit...  *the details of the scarf!


----------



## sissy milano

barenia is back 
kelly 28 sellier barenia


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> barenia is back
> kelly 28 sellier barenia
> 
> View attachment 3623208



Love the gorgeousness of this pic ~ yes, barenia is BACK and in a big way!!! My friend, thanks for this perfect combination!


----------



## weibandy

sissy milano said:


> barenia is back
> kelly 28 sellier barenia
> 
> View attachment 3623208


Love beyond words.  So elegant!


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> barenia is back
> kelly 28 sellier barenia



superyummylicious!


----------



## starprism_7

sissy milano said:


> barenia is back
> kelly 28 sellier barenia
> 
> View attachment 3623208


Barenias back?? Im glad such a classic makes a come back! Thanks for sharing with us, she looks amazing


----------



## Hat Trick

sissy milano said:


> barenia is back
> kelly 28 sellier barenia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623208


----------



## Hermezzy

sissy milano said:


> barenia is back
> kelly 28 sellier barenia
> 
> View attachment 3623208


Just exquisite...a perfect pairing....poetry


----------



## azukitea

Perfection !!!



sissy milano said:


> barenia is back
> kelly 28 sellier barenia
> 
> View attachment 3623208


----------



## papertiger

Samurai 02 with RH Box Bolide


----------



## sissy milano

thank you very  much for the kind words!


----------



## lanit

papertiger said:


> Samurai 02 with RH Box Bolide


Totally stunning combination PT! Love that rouge h bolide!


----------



## bobkat1991

sissy milano said:


> barenia is back
> kelly 28 sellier barenia
> 
> View attachment 3623208


That is elegant to the nth degree!!



papertiger said:


> Samurai 02 with RH Box Bolide


Pe
Perfect in every way!!


----------



## lanit

Finally a fun and fab mens silk to go with navy box plume.


----------



## papertiger

lanit said:


> Finally a fun and fab mens silk to go with navy box plume.
> View attachment 3624499



I think that bag's a keeper then, PERFECT


----------



## Notorious Pink

lanit said:


> Finally a fun and fab mens silk to go with navy box plume.
> View attachment 3624499



Fabulous pairing, lanit. I'm dying for Les Bains!


----------



## lanit

papertiger said:


> I think that bag's a keeper then, PERFECT


I took your advice dear and then found new scarf to refresh with it haha! 



BBC said:


> Fabulous pairing, lanit. I'm dying for Les Bains!



Aww bbc, thank you sweets. You will love it!


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> Finally a fun and fab mens silk to go with navy box plume.
> View attachment 3624499


LOVE this lanit!! And every time I see your beautiful navy plume I swoon!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> barenia is back
> kelly 28 sellier barenia
> 
> View attachment 3623208



*Gorgeous sissy! And congrats!*


----------



## GNIPPOHS

papertiger said:


> Samurai 02 with RH Box Bolide




Look at the sheen on the bag! Love the details on the scarf, so vivid....


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Gorgeous sissy! And congrats!*


thank you very much


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lanit said:


> Finally a fun and fab mens silk to go with navy box plume.
> View attachment 3624499



 Blues and this is such a pretty combi *lanit *


----------



## lanit

GNIPPOHS said:


> Blues and this is such a pretty combi *lanit *


Thank you kindly dear gnippohs!


----------



## lanit

hclubfan said:


> LOVE this lanit!! And every time I see your beautiful navy plume I swoon!


----------



## Hat Trick

Thank you everone for your likes and comments.  I was rather surprised by how well the trench complimented many scarves. (I quietly confess to loathing beige for many years, hence my surprise about how much I liked the H version..)


----------



## eternallove4bag

papertiger said:


> Samurai 02 with RH Box Bolide


Box [emoji7][emoji7]... Love your bolide [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



lanit said:


> Finally a fun and fab mens silk to go with navy box plume.
> View attachment 3624499



Beautiful match dear lanit [emoji170][emoji170]... Loving the blues![emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## lanit

eternallove4bag said:


> Box [emoji7][emoji7]... Love your bolide [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Beautiful match dear lanit [emoji170][emoji170]... Loving the blues![emoji170][emoji170]


Thank you dear!


----------



## lanit

Kachinas with mini roulis Vert Anglais Evercolor


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> Kachinas with mini roulis Vert Anglais Evercolor
> View attachment 3628114



Stunning! How are your liking the Roulis my dear?


----------



## weibandy

papertiger said:


> Samurai 02 with RH Box Bolide


Extremely gorgeous!!!


----------



## lanit

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning! How are your liking the Roulis my dear?


Its been wonderful eternal! I love the small size so i can tuck into my nylon baggu for commuting or when running errands! Hope you are enjoying yours!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lanit said:


> Kachinas with mini roulis Vert Anglais Evercolor
> View attachment 3628114



Such a wonderful, sophisticated match!!! [emoji177][emoji1360]


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> Its been wonderful eternal! I love the small size so i can tuck into my nylon baggu for commuting or when running errands! Hope you are enjoying yours!



So happy to hear that my dear lanit! I absolutely love mine too! I think Roulis is one of the most elegant understated bags [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... So happy we both found our perfect colors [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lanit

BBC said:


> Such a wonderful, sophisticated match!!! [emoji177][emoji1360]


Thanks BBC!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lanit said:


> Kachinas with mini roulis Vert Anglais Evercolor
> View attachment 3628114



So pretty lanit, your pics of the mini are so enabling....


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Vermillion Kelly cut with Sieste au Paradis in colourway 18


----------



## Julide

Mooshooshoo said:


> Vermillion Kelly cut with Sieste au Paradis in colourway 18
> View attachment 3629961




What a great picture! It looks like an ad! Can you tell me more about your pearls? So cool!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Julide said:


> What a great picture! It looks like an ad! Can you tell me more about your pearls? So cool!


Thank you Julide, it 's just taken with my 'phone. The pearls are from Honora ❤


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Mooshooshoo said:


> Vermillion Kelly cut with Sieste au Paradis in colourway 18
> View attachment 3629961



Oh dream bag! Beautiful coordination!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

obsessedwhermes said:


> Oh dream bag! Beautiful coordination!


Thank you ❤


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Mooshooshoo said:


> Vermillion Kelly cut with Sieste au Paradis in colourway 18
> View attachment 3629961



*Gorgeous! *


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Trusty workhorse rogue h kelly with ex libris en kimonos


----------



## Notorious Pink

GNIPPOHS said:


> Trusty workhorse rogue h kelly with ex libris en kimonos



SOOO gorgeous GNIPPOHS! Fabulous as always.

Love autocorrect..."rogue H"...[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> SOOO gorgeous GNIPPOHS! Fabulous as always.
> 
> Love autocorrect..."rogue H"...[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]



Thank you dear! Oops might be my typo, was thinking about the star wars movie i watched yesterday haha


----------



## Hermezzy

Mooshooshoo said:


> Vermillion Kelly cut with Sieste au Paradis in colourway 18
> View attachment 3629961


Ooooooooo- I audibly moaned at this pic...true artistry and a feast for the eyes.  WONDERFUL!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

GNIPPOHS said:


> Trusty workhorse rogue h kelly with ex libris en kimonos



Beautiful coordination![emoji7]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

GNIPPOHS said:


> Trusty workhorse rogue h kelly with ex libris en kimonos


Took my breath away.


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Trusty workhorse rogue h kelly with ex libris en kimonos



Omg! I am obsessed with this picture [emoji7][emoji7]... That shawl[emoji33][emoji33]... Drooling all over the pic my dear GNIPPOHS [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mooshooshoo said:


> Vermillion Kelly cut with Sieste au Paradis in colourway 18
> View attachment 3629961



Match made in heaven[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

obsessedwhermes said:


> Beautiful coordination![emoji7]





chkpfbeliever said:


> Took my breath away.





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! I am obsessed with this picture [emoji7][emoji7]... That shawl[emoji33][emoji33]... Drooling all over the pic my dear GNIPPOHS [emoji8][emoji173]️



Thank you *obsessedwhermes, chkpbeliever, eternallove4bag *and all the likes!!! So happy I found this shawl


----------



## Momoe Mint

Robert Dallet Shawl (cashmere & Silk) 55" in* gris flanelle/anthracite/gris* and and my Picotin Lock 18 in gold are always hanging out and about together.  Perfect color way.


----------



## Livia1

Momoe Mint said:


> Robert Dallet Shawl (cashmere & Silk) 55" in* gris flanelle/anthracite/gris* and and my Picotin Lock 18 in gold are always hanging out and about together.  Perfect color way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635837



 I spend too long considering this and litterally, the day I logged on to purchase it was gone! 
It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lanit

Couldn't decide which green silk to choose today so i shot them all. Happy St. pat's dear friends!


----------



## Momoe Mint

Livia1 said:


> I spend too long considering this and litterally, the day I logged on to purchase it was gone!
> It is absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you.  I know right, I took a really long time in choosing the shawl's color way.  it was either this color way or the one with the red trim, which was equally lovely.


----------



## Tony Yang

Ebene Barenia Shark Bolide + Imprimeur Fou Astrokachi 140 Scarf in Plume


----------



## Tony Yang

A closer up shot:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

My new Cavalcadour with a few of my H beauties. Highly recommend this shawl! It goes with so much!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lanit said:


> Couldn't decide which green silk to choose today so i shot them all. Happy St. pat's dear friends!
> View attachment 3636526



*Great shot lanit,  your green collection... cannot wait to see your matchings with your new ex libris en kimonos! *


----------



## GNIPPOHS

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My new Cavalcadour with a few of my H beauties. Highly recommend this shawl! It goes with so much!
> 
> View attachment 3639168



Cousins on the shawl *nakedmosher... *agree the neutral background makes it so easy to match and the pop of colors from the flowers are so fun. This is such a stunning photo, love the colors!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

GNIPPOHS said:


> Cousins on the shawl *nakedmosher... *agree the neutral background makes it so easy to match and the pop of colors from the flowers are so fun. This is such a stunning photo, love the colors!



Thank you; happy to be your shawl cousin! I'm a sucker for the neutral background shawls with pops of color. Whenever I think I'm "good" on shawls for a while, something new of course comes up that I can't refuse!


----------



## sissy milano

jardin de la Maharani cw 16 (new)
ciel matt 35 birkin (old)
graphite matt 35 birkin (old)


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> jardin de la Maharani cw 16 (new)
> ciel matt 35 birkin (old)
> graphite matt 35 birkin (old)



Your collection is so stunning sissy. These matches are inspired. I wish I could see the whole outfits.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> jardin de la Maharani cw 16 (new)
> ciel matt 35 birkin (old)
> graphite matt 35 birkin (old)



My friend, you are simply the best! Such perfection in this pic ~ there are no words!!!


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your collection is so stunning sissy. These matches are inspired. I wish I could see the whole outfits.


thank you very much dear Pocketbook Pup*!*
I have not thought of all the rest but probably a long dark grey cachemire dress, could be nice. 
I like to be super comfortable and not really dressed up.


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My friend, you are simply the best! Such perfection in this pic ~ there are no words!!!



awww my dear friend, so sweet and so kind.


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> thank you very much dear Pocketbook Pup*!*
> I have not thought of all the rest but probably a long dark grey cachemire dress, could be nice.
> I like to be super comfortable and not really dressed up.



Sounds beautiful. With these accessories you need nothing more.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Bright and Vibrant are too of my favorite words as well as Hermes and Birkin  =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sissy milano said:


> jardin de la Maharani cw 16 (new)
> ciel matt 35 birkin (old)
> graphite matt 35 birkin (old)


Jaw. Dropping.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My new Cavalcadour with a few of my H beauties. Highly recommend this shawl! It goes with so much!
> 
> View attachment 3639168


Perfect hun!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tony Yang said:


> Ebene Barenia Shark Bolide + Imprimeur Fou Astrokachi 140 Scarf in Plume


Beyond Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> jardin de la Maharani cw 16 (new)
> ciel matt 35 birkin (old)
> graphite matt 35 birkin (old)



 Sissy you have the MOST gorgeous bags!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Gris T having tea with CMSC


----------



## Notorious Pink

GNIPPOHS said:


> Gris T having tea with CMSC



Love the piggy too! [emoji200]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> Love the piggy too! [emoji200]



Thanks BBC, i have a massive soft spot for these little charms


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Gris T having tea with CMSC


love this so much!!
congrats for the combo dear


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sissy milano said:


> jardin de la Maharani cw 16 (new)
> ciel matt 35 birkin (old)
> graphite matt 35 birkin (old)



Gorgeous exotics! This is a dream collection! And that CW is sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> Gris T having tea with CMSC



GNIPPOHS, will always have a soft spot on my heart for CMSC, so glad to see it featured in your pic. Love!!!


----------



## sissy milano

obsessedwhermes said:


> Gorgeous exotics! This is a dream collection! And that CW is sooo beautiful!!!


thank you very much!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> love this so much!!
> congrats for the combo dear





VigeeLeBrun said:


> GNIPPOHS, will always have a soft spot on my heart for CMSC, so glad to see it featured in your pic. Love!!!



Thank you *sissy, Vigee *and all the likes! Pls keep posting here, this is one of my fave threads... "action" pics for those who are really bad at taking selfies


----------



## EmileH

New addition to my collection. Tapis persans mousseline 05 bleu glacier beige rose


----------



## bunnycat

I just spent several days going through this wonderful thread with so much fantastic eye candy! It didn't even occur to me to contribute here!

My lovely Cavaliers d'Or with my vintage Cecile (1977 stamp) and my not vintage kitties, Frieda and Bunny. 




Worn with my Behapi in straw/blood orange. I forgot to take it off for the pic, oops.





Thanks for letting me share in this great thread!


----------



## Julide

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New addition to my collection. Tapis persans mousseline 05 bleu glacier beige rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645069




I could look at this combo all day! So beautiful!!


----------



## sissy milano

for a special night out...
140 special issue Casaquissime and Himalayan B.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> for a special night out...
> 140 special issue Casaquissime and Himalayan B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654425



Stunning and v special combi indeed *sissy, *pls keep the posts coming!


----------



## PursePassionLV

bunnycat said:


> I just spent several days going through this wonderful thread with so much fantastic eye candy! It didn't even occur to me to contribute here!
> 
> My lovely Cavaliers d'Or with my vintage Cecile (1977 stamp) and my not vintage kitties, Frieda and Bunny.
> 
> View attachment 3651321
> 
> 
> Worn with my Behapi in straw/blood orange. I forgot to take it off for the pic, oops.
> 
> View attachment 3651318
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share in this great thread!



[emoji7]love it and the mod shot. I like that color but seeing it on helps. I am never sure about it with my skin tone. Glad you decided to share.


----------



## Rhl2987

GNIPPOHS said:


> Gris T having tea with CMSC


I love this combination. Very pretty!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New addition to my collection. Tapis persans mousseline 05 bleu glacier beige rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645069



An understated, elegant combination!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

bunnycat said:


> I just spent several days going through this wonderful thread with so much fantastic eye candy! It didn't even occur to me to contribute here!
> 
> My lovely Cavaliers d'Or with my vintage Cecile (1977 stamp) and my not vintage kitties, Frieda and Bunny.
> 
> View attachment 3651321
> 
> 
> Worn with my Behapi in straw/blood orange. I forgot to take it off for the pic, oops.
> 
> View attachment 3651318
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share in this great thread!



Oooo! I love the vintage bag with the scarf! And of course the kitties [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sissy milano said:


> for a special night out...
> 140 special issue Casaquissime and Himalayan B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654425



Glamour bag on a glamour night, I believe! [emoji6]Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Stunning and v special combi indeed *sissy, *pls keep the posts coming!


thank you dearest!


----------



## bunnycat

sissy milano said:


> for a special night out...
> 140 special issue Casaquissime and Himalayan B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654425



gorgeous sombinatoin!



obsessedwhermes said:


> Oooo! I love the vintage bag with the scarf! And of course the kitties [emoji16][emoji16]



Thank you so kindly obsessedwhermes!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Rhl2987 said:


> I love this combination. Very pretty!!



Thank you Rhl2987!


----------



## Hermezzy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My new Cavalcadour with a few of my H beauties. Highly recommend this shawl! It goes with so much!
> 
> View attachment 3639168


A gorgeous assembly of eye candy- wondrous to behold and a visual feast!


----------



## Hermezzy

sissy milano said:


> jardin de la Maharani cw 16 (new)
> ciel matt 35 birkin (old)
> graphite matt 35 birkin (old)


Sissy, you continue to astonish and inspire us all... thank you for continuing to be such a muse


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Bright and Vibrant are too of my favorite words as well as Hermes and Birkin  =)


All I can do is shake my head in wonder at such virtuosic displays of panache...I'm truly grateful your pictures exist to brighten and enrich the days of so many of us, my dear, dear, dear, dear friend...


----------



## bunnycat

PursePassionLV said:


> [emoji7]love it and the mod shot. I like that color but seeing it on helps. I am never sure about it with my skin tone. Glad you decided to share.



Thank you PursePassion! Not sure how I missed this earlier in my notifications. My apologies.  This gold shade really turned out to be a great color to have! It's bright but goes so nicely with many things in my wardrobe.


----------



## sissy milano

Hermezzy said:


> Sissy, you continue to astonish and inspire us all... thank you for continuing to be such a muse


you are too too kind. thank you


----------



## dharma

sissy milano said:


> jardin de la Maharani cw 16 (new)
> ciel matt 35 birkin (old)
> graphite matt 35 birkin (old)


I have no words


----------



## sissy milano

dharma said:


> I have no words


thank you dear dharma


----------



## eternallove4bag

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My new Cavalcadour with a few of my H beauties. Highly recommend this shawl! It goes with so much!
> 
> View attachment 3639168


Love it! We are [emoji133][emoji133] on the shawl and I absolutely love your bags. They go so well with your shawl[emoji179][emoji173]️



sissy milano said:


> jardin de la Maharani cw 16 (new)
> ciel matt 35 birkin (old)
> graphite matt 35 birkin (old)


Can't stop drooling over your bags! Omg! I can never decide which ones I like the best - your amazing shawl collection or your stunning bags [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Bright and Vibrant are too of my favorite words as well as Hermes and Birkin  =)


Stunning! What a beautiful match [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]



GNIPPOHS said:


> Gris T having tea with CMSC


Drooling over both your GT and your shawl my dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> New addition to my collection. Tapis persans mousseline 05 bleu glacier beige rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645069


Beautiful! The CW of Tapis looks ethereal and what a perfect match too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



bunnycat said:


> I just spent several days going through this wonderful thread with so much fantastic eye candy! It didn't even occur to me to contribute here!
> 
> My lovely Cavaliers d'Or with my vintage Cecile (1977 stamp) and my not vintage kitties, Frieda and Bunny.
> 
> View attachment 3651321
> 
> 
> Worn with my Behapi in straw/blood orange. I forgot to take it off for the pic, oops.
> 
> View attachment 3651318
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share in this great thread!


 So happy to see your beautiful pictures here my dear[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Love this[emoji173]️


sissy milano said:


> for a special night out...
> 140 special issue Casaquissime and Himalayan B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654425



Omg picture perfect [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Playing around with my new B -

- and a pareo I just bought to wear as a shawl
IRL these colors are a PERFECT match, I'm sure the official color name is Rose Azalee:




- also works with Samouraïs cw08 (the bag photographs differently in different light):


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Congrats again BBC. Esp  the second pairing


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Playing around with my new B -
> 
> - and a pareo I just bought to wear as a shawl
> IRL these colors are a PERFECT match, I'm sure the official color name is Rose Azalee:
> 
> View attachment 3662908
> 
> 
> - also works with Samouraïs cw08 (the bag photographs differently in different light):
> 
> View attachment 3662909


Your B is gorgeous, BBC! Lovely pairings, just in time for spring!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

BBC said:


> Playing around with my new B -
> 
> - and a pareo I just bought to wear as a shawl
> IRL these colors are a PERFECT match, I'm sure the official color name is Rose Azalee:
> 
> View attachment 3662908
> 
> 
> - also works with Samouraïs cw08 (the bag photographs differently in different light):
> 
> View attachment 3662909



Love your pairings!


----------



## Hermezzy

BBC said:


> Playing around with my new B -
> 
> - and a pareo I just bought to wear as a shawl
> IRL these colors are a PERFECT match, I'm sure the official color name is Rose Azalee:
> 
> View attachment 3662908
> 
> 
> - also works with Samouraïs cw08 (the bag photographs differently in different light):
> 
> View attachment 3662909


I don't know how they do it, but I think H is one of the very few design houses that can perfectly carry off pink after pink after beautiful pink without them looking cheap, immature, or ridiculous.  Every pink I've seen H do is just beautiful...and that includes your B and the silks!


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> ...
> Can't stop drooling over your bags! Omg! I can never decide which ones I like the best - your amazing shawl collection or your stunning bags [emoji7][emoji7]...[emoji7]


thank you very much dear


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Playing around with my new B -
> 
> - and a pareo I just bought to wear as a shawl
> IRL these colors are a PERFECT match, I'm sure the official color name is Rose Azalee:
> 
> View attachment 3662908
> 
> 
> - also works with Samouraïs cw08 (the bag photographs differently in different light):
> 
> View attachment 3662909



Perfect [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## bunnycat

eternallove4bag said:


> Love it! We are [emoji133][emoji133] on the shawl and I absolutely love your bags. They go so well with your shawl[emoji179][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Can't stop drooling over your bags! Omg! I can never decide which ones I like the best - your amazing shawl collection or your stunning bags [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Stunning! What a beautiful match [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]
> 
> 
> Drooling over both your GT and your shawl my dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Beautiful! The CW of Tapis looks ethereal and what a perfect match too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> So happy to see your beautiful pictures here my dear[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Love this[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Omg picture perfect [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so very much eternal! You are too kind! (Been missing you in SOTD!)



BBC said:


> Playing around with my new B -
> 
> - and a pareo I just bought to wear as a shawl
> IRL these colors are a PERFECT match, I'm sure the official color name is Rose Azalee:
> 
> View attachment 3662908
> 
> 
> - also works with Samouraïs cw08 (the bag photographs differently in different light):
> 
> View attachment 3662909



This is so so gorgeous BBC!


----------



## eternallove4bag

bunnycat said:


> Thank you so very much eternal! You are too kind! (Been missing you in SOTD!)
> 
> 
> 
> This is so so gorgeous BBC!



Awww I miss you all too [emoji8][emoji8]... That thread moves so fast that I could never keep up and trying to be good with my shawl purchases so was avoiding the beautiful enabling pics there [emoji85][emoji28]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermezzy said:


> I don't know how they do it, but I think H is one of the very few design houses that can perfectly carry off pink after pink after beautiful pink without them looking cheap, immature, or ridiculous.  Every pink I've seen H do is just beautiful...and that includes your B and the silks!


Couldn't agree more!!!!!


----------



## bunnycat

eternallove4bag said:


> Awww I miss you all too [emoji8][emoji8]... That thread moves so fast that I could never keep up and trying to be good with my shawl purchases so was avoiding the beautiful enabling pics there [emoji85][emoji28]



I totally get that eternal! Have fallen for it myself a couple of times (wavey to moma and lanit!  ) ....


----------



## Meta

Pairing my first CSGM Sous L'egide de Mars from FW2013 with my first SO


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> Pairing my first CSGM Sous L'egide de Mars from FW2013 with my first SO
> View attachment 3667199



Beautiful! Great combo!!!


----------



## starprism_7

BBC said:


> Playing around with my new B -
> 
> - and a pareo I just bought to wear as a shawl
> IRL these colors are a PERFECT match, I'm sure the official color name is Rose Azalee:
> 
> View attachment 3662908
> 
> 
> - also works with Samouraïs cw08 (the bag photographs differently in different light):
> 
> View attachment 3662909


What a chameleon! RA is growing on me fast.  & your scarves collection is amazing


----------



## starprism_7

weN84 said:


> Pairing my first CSGM Sous L'egide de Mars from FW2013 with my first SO
> View attachment 3667199


Beautiful! I saw your mod picture with these lovelies & just stared at how beautiful they are.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

weN84 said:


> Pairing my first CSGM Sous L'egide de Mars from FW2013 with my first SO
> View attachment 3667199



Beautiful!!! Twins on the shawl *weN, *and one of my faves... too bad not twins on the k  the stitching on your SO really makes it pop!


----------



## Notorious Pink

starprism_7 said:


> What a chameleon! RA is growing on me fast.  & your scarves collection is amazing



Thank you!! [emoji8]


----------



## Meta

Thank you @starprism_7 and @GNIPPOHS for your kind words  

@GNIPPOHS Yay on twins on the shawl! We may not be twins on the bag but you have some drool worthy K25s!


----------



## loves

Chasse en Inde


----------



## bunnycat

weN84 said:


> Pairing my first CSGM Sous L'egide de Mars from FW2013 with my first SO
> View attachment 3667199



Stunning combination weN84! Deep and mysterious!



loves said:


> Chasse en Inde
> View attachment 3668376



Beautiful loves!!! Love the way you multi-wrapped the charm on the handle too!


----------



## loves

bunnycat said:


> Beautiful loves!!! Love the way you multi-wrapped the charm on the handle too!


thanks! it is a hapi double tour that is way too big for me, a gift so i can't sell it so i use it as a bag accessory/charm holder


----------



## bunnycat

loves said:


> thanks! it is a hapi double tour that is way too big for me, a gift so i can't sell it so i use it as a bag accessory/charm holder



Oh noez!  Great idea fo your bag though! I have one like that too. It was a Hapi3 MM and I actually wear PM and so I went and had an extra hole punched in it at a shoe shop.


----------



## loves

hmm i might do that. so long as the tail end isn't too long it should be ok. good idea, thx!



bunnycat said:


> Oh noez!  Great idea fo your bag though! I have one like that too. It was a Hapi3 MM and I actually wear PM and so I went and had an extra hole punched in it at a shoe shop.


----------



## QuelleFromage

loves said:


> Chasse en Inde
> View attachment 3668376


This bag is amazing!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Been using this trio alot... gris t k, ombre cdc, dallet shawl 
No filters added, love how gris t vary in different lighting


----------



## Livia1

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been using this trio alot... gris t k, ombre cdc, dallet shawl
> No filters added, love how gris t vary in different lighting




How perfect!


----------



## starprism_7

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been using this trio alot... gris t k, ombre cdc, dallet shawl
> No filters added, love how gris t vary in different lighting


I love how calming it looks. She looks amazing.


----------



## ehy12

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been using this trio alot... gris t k, ombre cdc, dallet shawl [emoji813]
> No filters added, love how gris t vary in different lighting


Beautiful!!!!!! Twins on the shawl!


----------



## bobkat1991

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been using this trio alot... gris t k, ombre cdc, dallet shawl
> No filters added, love how gris t vary in different lighting


I love the main neutral colors, and the little pop of red on contrast hem and bag charm!!!


----------



## lanit

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been using this trio alot... gris t k, ombre cdc, dallet shawl
> No filters added, love how gris t vary in different lighting


Sublime dear gnippohs! That tiny bit of red goes a long way!


----------



## Notorious Pink

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been using this trio alot... gris t k, ombre cdc, dallet shawl
> No filters added, love how gris t vary in different lighting



Perfection!


----------



## Julide

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been using this trio alot... gris t k, ombre cdc, dallet shawl
> No filters added, love how gris t vary in different lighting



This is beautiful!!


----------



## anpanmanlover

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been using this trio alot... gris t k, ombre cdc, dallet shawl
> No filters added, love how gris t vary in different lighting



Love your shawl!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Livia1 said:


> How perfect!





starprism_7 said:


> I love how calming it looks. She looks amazing.





ehy12 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!! Twins on the shawl!





bobkat1991 said:


> I love the main neutral colors, and the little pop of red on contrast hem and bag charm!!!





lanit said:


> Sublime dear gnippohs! That tiny bit of red goes a long way!





BBC said:


> Perfection!





Julide said:


> This is beautiful!!





anpanmanlover said:


> Love your shawl!!



Thank you *Livia1, starprism_7, ehy12, bobkat1991, lanit, BBC, Julide, anpanmanlover *and all the likes!  
Loving this dallet cw too goes sooo well with gris t/etoupe and only the dear tpfers will notice the red charm/border!


----------



## Sammy Royal

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been using this trio alot... gris t k, ombre cdc, dallet shawl
> No filters added, love how gris t vary in different lighting


Dear GNIPPOHS! What a fantastically cool and elegant combo! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Would like to share with you my just arrived new to me HG Ex-Libris en Kimonos CSGM  - which goes quite well with the Barenia Halzan:


----------



## Croisette7

Sammy Royal said:


> Would like to share with you my just arrived new to me HG Ex-Libris en Kimonos CSGM  - which goes quite well with the Barenia Halzan:
> View attachment 3673285
> 
> View attachment 3673286


Huge congrats my dear *Sammy!* It is so beautiful!


----------



## Serva1

Sammy Royal said:


> Would like to share with you my just arrived new to me HG Ex-Libris en Kimonos CSGM  - which goes quite well with the Barenia Halzan:
> View attachment 3673285
> 
> View attachment 3673286



Congrats, Sammy Royal, looks so beautiful and have to admit Ex L en K is a HG for me to. I wish it would be reissued in colourful cws together with CLF [emoji173]️ So pretty with your gorgeous halzan!


----------



## starprism_7

Sammy Royal said:


> Would like to share with you my just arrived new to me HG Ex-Libris en Kimonos CSGM  - which goes quite well with the Barenia Halzan:
> View attachment 3673285
> 
> View attachment 3673286



Beautiful ELeK! Its one of my HG too. I love how it could match with a lot of colors and gives colors to neutrals too


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been using this trio alot... gris t k, ombre cdc, dallet shawl
> No filters added, love how gris t vary in different lighting



Perfection! Gosh just love the combination of the Dallet shawl with GT[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> Would like to share with you my just arrived new to me HG Ex-Libris en Kimonos CSGM  - which goes quite well with the Barenia Halzan:
> View attachment 3673285
> 
> View attachment 3673286



Beautiful combination my dear! Huge fan of Ex-Libris! Hoping H reissues it one day [emoji1317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

weN84 said:


> Pairing my first CSGM Sous L'egide de Mars from FW2013 with my first SO
> View attachment 3667199



Stunning pic! [emoji172][emoji173]️


----------



## sissy milano

playing with old beauties...
ombre natura leazard and les clefs


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> playing with old beauties...
> ombre natura leazard and les clefs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674426



Holy Smokes!!!!! These are amaaaaaaaaazing!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Croisette7

sissy milano said:


> playing with old beauties...
> ombre natura leazard and les clefs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674426


*sissy*, what a wonderful ombre-family!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

sissy milano said:


> playing with old beauties...
> ombre natura leazard and les clefs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674426



WOW! Just WOW!

This is absolute perfection. Made my heart stop!


----------



## LovEmAll

sissy milano said:


> playing with old beauties...
> ombre natura leazard and les clefs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674426



Wow!  Wow!  Wow!  What a super Lizzy collection.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sammy Royal said:


> Would like to share with you my just arrived new to me HG Ex-Libris en Kimonos CSGM  - which goes quite well with the Barenia Halzan:
> View attachment 3673285
> 
> View attachment 3673286


How stunning is your pairing!? Omgoodness! And that cw is a total HG to me as well! Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sissy milano said:


> playing with old beauties...
> ombre natura leazard and les clefs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674426


LOVE. Just LOVE.


----------



## EmileH

Etain and tapis Persans mousseline


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sissy milano said:


> playing with old beauties...
> ombre natura leazard and les clefs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674426



Your ombré family is TDF! I have never seen so many of them together for a family photo!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Etain and tapis Persans mousseline
> View attachment 3675140



This coordination is beautiful!


----------



## sissy milano

BBC said:


> Holy Smokes!!!!! These are amaaaaaaaaazing!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Croisette7 said:


> *sissy*, what a wonderful ombre-family!





SpicyTuna13 said:


> WOW! Just WOW!
> 
> This is absolute perfection. Made my heart stop!





LovEmAll said:


> Wow!  Wow!  Wow!  What a super Lizzy collection.





Israeli_Flava said:


> LOVE. Just LOVE.





obsessedwhermes said:


> Your ombré family is TDF! I have never seen so many of them together for a family photo!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




thank you very much for the kind words, I love this thread and try to keep it up. Have a good sunday dear H friends.


----------



## Sammy Royal

Croisette7 said:


> Huge congrats my dear *Sammy!* It is so beautiful!





Serva1 said:


> Congrats, Sammy Royal, looks so beautiful and have to admit Ex L en K is a HG for me to. I wish it would be reissued in colourful cws together with CLF [emoji173]️ So pretty with your gorgeous halzan!





starprism_7 said:


> Beautiful ELeK! Its one of my HG too. I love how it could match with a lot of colors and gives colors to neutrals too





eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful combination my dear! Huge fan of Ex-Libris! Hoping H reissues it one day [emoji1317]





Israeli_Flava said:


> How stunning is your pairing!? Omgoodness! And that cw is a total HG to me as well! Congrats!!!


Thank you all so very much for your lovely compliments!!  Keeping my fingers crossed with you that ELeK will be reissued soon!! Thank you also for all the "likes"!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> playing with old beauties...
> ombre natura leazard and les clefs
> 
> View attachment 3674426


Dear *Sissy*, this is the most amazing family shot I've ever seen!! Just breathtaking!!! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Etain and tapis Persans mousseline
> View attachment 3675140


Love this combo!!  Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sammy Royal said:


> Dear GNIPPOHS! What a fantastically cool and elegant combo! Just gorgeous!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Perfection! Gosh just love the combination of the Dallet shawl with GT[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you *Sammy Royal, eternalloveforbag!  *this dallet cw goes with so many bagsss!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sammy Royal said:


> Would like to share with you my just arrived new to me HG Ex-Libris en Kimonos CSGM  - which goes quite well with the Barenia Halzan:
> View attachment 3673285
> 
> View attachment 3673286



LOVE the colors in this photo and of course the shawl Sammy Royal! Congrats on getting it! 



sissy milano said:


> playing with old beauties...
> ombre natura leazard and les clefs
> 
> View attachment 3674426



Sissy, what an impressive ombre collection 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Etain and tapis Persans mousseline
> View attachment 3675140



So pretty!


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *Sissy*, this is the most amazing family shot I've ever seen!! Just breathtaking!!!
> 
> 
> Love this combo!!  Thanks so much for sharing!!





GNIPPOHS said:


> LOVE the colors in this photo and of course the shawl Sammy Royal! Congrats on getting it!
> 
> 
> 
> Sissy, what an impressive ombre collection
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!




thank you very much dear *Sammy Royal *and *GNIPPOHS! *
let's keep this beautiful thread up together with your fabulous collection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> playing with old beauties...
> ombre natura leazard and les clefs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674426



Omg! What a stunning pic [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! What a stunning pic [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



thank you very much dear eternallove4bag


----------



## ryomat

My first post in this thread. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## EmileH

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3678359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post in this thread. Thanks for letting me share



How beautiful! I love subtle pairings like this and paperoles is one of my favorite designs.


----------



## ryomat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How beautiful! I love subtle pairings like this and paperoles is one of my favorite designs.



Thank you so much! Yes, I love Paperoles too! Keep thinking if I should get a blue cw


----------



## hopiko

sissy milano said:


> for a special night out...
> 140 special issue Casaquissime and Himalayan B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654425


Perfect combo...STUNNING HIMA!  The color variation on this beauty is a thing of art! It!


----------



## hopiko

sissy milano said:


> playing with old beauties...
> ombre natura leazard and les clefs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674426


STUNNING!  Amazing everything!  You have exquisite taste and accessories/bags to match!


----------



## bunnycat

Sammy Royal said:


> Would like to share with you my just arrived new to me HG Ex-Libris en Kimonos CSGM  - which goes quite well with the Barenia Halzan:
> View attachment 3673285
> 
> View attachment 3673286



Totally gorgeous Sammy!



sissy milano said:


> playing with old beauties...
> ombre natura leazard and les clefs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674426


Oh! Heart stopping!! Wow!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Etain and tapis Persans mousseline
> View attachment 3675140



This is so soothing PbP. It would look terrible on me, but I can look at and admire the soothing colors just fine!



ryomat said:


> View attachment 3678359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post in this thread. Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous ryomat!


----------



## sissy milano

hopiko said:


> Perfect combo...STUNNING HIMA!  The color variation on this beauty is a thing of art! It!





hopiko said:


> STUNNING!  Amazing everything!  You have exquisite taste and accessories/bags to match!



thank you for your kind words hopiko!



bunnycat said:


> Totally gorgeous Sammy!
> 
> 
> Oh! Heart stopping!! Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so soothing PbP. It would look terrible on me, but I can look at and admire the soothing colors just fine!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous ryomat!



thank you!


----------



## sissy milano

chasse en Inde, constance mini box rouge H, collier de chien crocodile rouge H


----------



## Livia1

sissy milano said:


> chasse en Inde, constance mini box rouge H, collier de chien crocodile rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3681003



Lovely match! Such a gorgeous Cashmere.


----------



## sissy milano

Livia1 said:


> Lovely match! Such a gorgeous Cashmere.



thank you dear Livia


----------



## meridian

sissy milano said:


> chasse en Inde, constance mini box rouge H, collier de chien crocodile rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3681003



This Constance is divine! Enjoy her in the best of health!


----------



## Hermezzy

Sammy Royal said:


> Would like to share with you my just arrived new to me HG Ex-Libris en Kimonos CSGM  - which goes quite well with the Barenia Halzan:
> View attachment 3673285
> 
> View attachment 3673286


What a stunning combination of colors!  Perfect pairing!


----------



## Hermezzy

sissy milano said:


> playing with old beauties...
> ombre natura leazard and les clefs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674426


I'm just in awe.....absolutely divine collection! I love ombre lizard!


----------



## papertiger

Sammy Royal said:


> Would like to share with you my just arrived new to me HG Ex-Libris en Kimonos CSGM  - which goes quite well with the Barenia Halzan:
> View attachment 3673285
> 
> View attachment 3673286





It certainly does!


----------



## papertiger

sissy milano said:


> playing with old beauties...
> ombre natura leazard and les clefs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674426



Good golly miss Molly, whole lotta ombre going on (playing on the (treble) clefs theme  )


----------



## Sammy Royal

bunnycat said:


> Totally gorgeous Sammy!
> 
> 
> Oh! Heart stopping!! Wow!
> 
> This is so soothing PbP. It would look terrible on me, but I can look at and admire the soothing colors just fine!
> 
> Gorgeous ryomat!





Hermezzy said:


> What a stunning combination of colors!  Perfect pairing!





papertiger said:


> It certainly does!


Thank you soo much for your kind compliments!!!


----------



## sissy milano

meridian said:


> This Constance is divine! Enjoy her in the best of health!





Hermezzy said:


> I'm just in awe.....absolutely divine collection! I love ombre lizard!





papertiger said:


> Good golly miss Molly, whole lotta ombre going on (playing on the (treble) clefs theme  )




thank you ladies and gentleman for the kind words.


----------



## thyme

rose azalea pico with tapis persan mousseline


----------



## EmileH

chincac said:


> rose azalea pico with tapis persan mousseline
> 
> View attachment 3683085



So very pretty [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

chincac said:


> rose azalea pico with tapis persan mousseline
> 
> View attachment 3683085



This. WOW.


----------



## Sammy Royal

chincac said:


> rose azalea pico with tapis persan mousseline
> 
> View attachment 3683085


Just love this!! Was not aware of this CW of TP - heavenly...


----------



## bunnycat

sissy milano said:


> chasse en Inde, constance mini box rouge H, collier de chien crocodile rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3681003


Love Rouge H! So pretty with the shawl!



chincac said:


> rose azalea pico with tapis persan mousseline
> 
> View attachment 3683085



Gorgeous! That CW of Tapis Persan is perfect for mousse format!


----------



## Hat Trick

chincac said:


> rose azalea pico with tapis persan mousseline
> 
> View attachment 3683085



Dear Chincac,
What cw is this Tapis?


----------



## thyme

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So very pretty [emoji7]



thank you *Pocketbook Pup *



BBC said:


> This. WOW.



*BBC *you need this for your b25!  and thank you. 



Sammy Royal said:


> Just love this!! Was not aware of this CW of TP - heavenly...



thank you *Sammy* 



bunnycat said:


> Gorgeous! That CW of Tapis Persan is perfect for mousse format!



*bunnycat *thank you. i am resisting very hard not to buy more than one cw in this design...sighhhh..



Hat Trick said:


> Dear Chincac,
> What cw is this Tapis?



Hi *Hat Trick*, this is cw2 Turquoise/Rose Pale/Vert d'Eau


----------



## Hat Trick

chincac said:


> Hi *Hat Trick*, this is cw2 Turquoise/Rose Pale/Vert d'Eau



Thank you.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3678359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post in this thread. Thanks for letting me share



Such a pretty neutral pairing ryomat, pls post more!



sissy milano said:


> chasse en Inde, constance mini box rouge H, collier de chien crocodile rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3681003



Thank you for all the fabulous posts sissy   look at the sheen on the constance and  rouge h!



chincac said:


> rose azalea pico with tapis persan mousseline
> 
> View attachment 3683085



Wow rose azalea is so gorgeous in clemence(?)  n love the horseshoe charm on your pico, what color is it?


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Such a pretty neutral pairing ryomat, pls post more!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the fabulous posts sissy   look at the sheen on the constance and  rouge h!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow rose azalea is so gorgeous in clemence(?)  n love the horseshoe charm on your pico, what color is it?


teak you dear GNIPPOHS


----------



## sissy milano

some colors in this very cloudy and rainy day...


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> Wow rose azalea is so gorgeous in clemence(?)  n love the horseshoe charm on your pico, what color is it?



thank you *GNIPPOHS*, the charm is ebene/brique. i love the white stitching! and it's great contrast on light colour bags


----------



## More bags

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been using this trio alot... gris t k, ombre cdc, dallet shawl
> No filters added, love how gris t vary in different lighting


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chincac said:


> thank you *GNIPPOHS*, the charm is ebene/brique. i love the white stitching! and it's great contrast on light colour bags



Thanks, love that it is bi color so pretty.   this horseshoe charm, dont see many where i am unfortunately.



More bags said:


> Absolutely beautiful!



Thank you More bags!


----------



## sissy milano

tigre royale silk twill 140 and B 35 blue jean


----------



## sissy milano

B 35 ciel and 140 tigre royal silk twill


----------



## hopiko

sissy milano said:


> View attachment 3692196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigre royale silk twill 140 and B 35 blue jean





sissy milano said:


> B 35 ciel and 140 tigre royal silk twill
> 
> View attachment 3692201



Sissy, you never disappoint.....these are STUNNING!  The bags are beautiful as is the scarf!


----------



## sissy milano

[B]hopiko[/B] said:


> Sissy, you never disappoint.....these are STUNNING!  The bags are beautiful as is the scarf!



you are so kind!! thank you dear *hopiko
*


----------



## Fabulousity630

sissy milano said:


> B 35 ciel and 140 tigre royal silk twill
> 
> View attachment 3692201



I always love your pairings! Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## sissy milano

Fabulousity630 said:


> I always love your pairings! Thank you so much for sharing!!



it's a pleasure and very rewarding posting in this 3d
thanks for letting me share


----------



## ryomat

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> B 35 ciel and 140 tigre royal silk twill
> 
> View attachment 3692201



I LOVE looking at your ciel croc b dear sissy, perfect with the tiger silk!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3693426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



What an ethereal pairing ryomat, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sissy milano said:


> B 35 ciel and 140 tigre royal silk twill
> 
> View attachment 3692201


I just love this silk and I have always wanted it... seeing your pics reminds me... and now I have a Trench C... maybe I should try to track one down....Sissy, you lil enabler! hahahahah


----------



## needlv

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3693426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


absolutely stunning!


----------



## katekluet

Israeli_Flava said:


> I just love this silk and I have always wanted it... seeing your pics reminds me... and now I have a Trench C... maybe I should try to track one down....Sissy, you lil enabler! hahahahah


Yeah this scarf keeps haunting me also....


----------



## sissy milano

Israeli_Flava said:


> I just love this silk and I have always wanted it... seeing your pics reminds me... and now I have a Trench C... maybe I should try to track one down....Sissy, you lil enabler! hahahahah



I have waited and waited saying that I'm not using silk offently anymore.... and last week I was in the store and when my SA open the wrong drawer, silk instead of cachemire, I saw all the palet of tigre royale together...
I thought was a sigh... I need one! 
and I'm very happy about that, if you are thinking yes or not, go and try it on, because the blue part really sparks on the face with a very chic accent that is not so easy to find in the color combination.
truly beautiful with etoupe accessories also
all IMHO


----------



## Hermezzy

sissy milano said:


> View attachment 3692196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigre royale silk twill 140 and B 35 blue jean


Gorgeous...like getting lost in a dream...


----------



## Hermezzy

sissy milano said:


> B 35 ciel and 140 tigre royal silk twill
> 
> View attachment 3692201


That bag....my jaw-dropped....I've never seen blue ciel on exotics before and this...this is a fantasy come to life....words don't exist to describe how stunning this is....I'm in love w/H blues in general (and lighter H blues in particular) but this is a new dimension of beauty


----------



## Hermezzy

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3693426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


Ultra-clean, fresh, as pristine as the first white snow of winter...a vision of heaven...


----------



## Serva1

Samuraij is a gorgeous design, hoping H releases a CSGM soon [emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3698388
> 
> Samuraij is a gorgeous design, hoping H releases a CSGM soon [emoji173]️



Beautiful colorway of samourais Serva. But your bag! I can't take my eyes off it!


----------



## aynrand

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3698388
> 
> Samuraij is a gorgeous design, hoping H releases a CSGM soon [emoji173]️


Incredible Sunday morning eye candy.  Thank you.
I've been on the hunt for that hat in a 56...


----------



## luckylove

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3698388
> 
> Samuraij is a gorgeous design, hoping H releases a CSGM soon [emoji173]️



what a stunning photo! Each piece is beautiful on it's own and when combined, it looks like an ad for a magazine! Congratulations on these beautiful pieces!

On another note, Happy Mother's Day to all the Mom's in our community!! Wishing you all the best for a beautiful and relaxing day!


----------



## starprism_7

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3698388
> 
> Samuraij is a gorgeous design, hoping H releases a CSGM soon [emoji173]️


Beautiful BBB @Serva1. Is that B30? I'm glad it is safely made it home . Love your other merchandises especially the scarf. Im hoping for PdS CSGM too, hopefully next SS18.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you dear tPFers for your compliments, likes and kind words. It's always a pleasure to share in this tread and you all put a smile on my face [emoji3] and yes, it's a B30 [emoji173]️


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3698388
> 
> Samuraij is a gorgeous design, hoping H releases a CSGM soon [emoji173]️



Everything in your photo is gorgeous *Serva!  *Is the b new? There is such a nice sheen! and yes hoping the samurai csgm comes soooooon.


----------



## sissy milano

Hermezzy said:


> That bag....my jaw-dropped....I've never seen blue ciel on exotics before and this...this is a fantasy come to life....words don't exist to describe how stunning this is....I'm in love w/H blues in general (and lighter H blues in particular) but this is a new dimension of beauty



thank you very much dear, you are a poet!


----------



## Serva1

GNIPPOHS said:


> Everything in your photo is gorgeous *Serva!  *Is the b new? There is such a nice sheen! and yes hoping the samurai csgm comes soooooon.



Thank you Gnippohs, always love your  beautiful pics in this tread. Yes, it's a new bag and so happy to have it in my collection [emoji3]


----------



## Sappho

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3698388
> 
> Samuraij is a gorgeous design, hoping H releases a CSGM soon [emoji173]️



What a gorgeous pic!!


----------



## Sappho

sissy milano said:


> B 35 ciel and 140 tigre royal silk twill
> 
> View attachment 3692201


Just dreamy!!!


----------



## kcavatu

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3693426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


How perfect! May I know the name of this scarf? Thank you!


----------



## Meta

kcavatu said:


> How perfect! May I know the name of this scarf? Thank you!


Not OP but that's the Paperoles scarf reissued from SS17. Reference: H002079S 30


----------



## kcavatu

weN84 said:


> Not OP but that's the Paperoles scarf reissued from SS17. Reference: H002079S 30


Thank you


----------



## sissy milano

jardin de Leila embroidered shawl and B 35 vert veronese porosus (old)
the shawl is a surprise of my beloved husband


----------



## Meta

sissy milano said:


> jardin de Leila embroidered shawl and B 35 vert veronese porosus (old)
> the shawl is a surprise of my beloved husband
> View attachment 3703232


I just saw this shawl at Sevres and it's absolutely beautiful!  Congrats @sissy milano. So sweet of your DH!


----------



## periogirl28

sissy milano said:


> jardin de Leila embroidered shawl and B 35 vert veronese porosus (old)
> the shawl is a surprise of my beloved husband
> View attachment 3703232


Absolutely amazing!


----------



## sissy milano

weN84 said:


> I just saw this shawl at Sevres and it's absolutely beautiful!  Congrats @sissy milano. So sweet of your DH!


thank you, I'm so so happy, totally in love with jardin de Leila.



periogirl28 said:


> Absolutely amazing!



thanks dear


----------



## VesperSparrow

sissy milano said:


> jardin de Leila embroidered shawl and B 35 vert veronese porosus (old)
> the shawl is a surprise of my beloved husband [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703232


OMG, each is stunning on its own, combo is beyond! Would love to see more details of the shawl, if you get a chance.


----------



## Julide

sissy milano said:


> jardin de Leila embroidered shawl and B 35 vert veronese porosus (old)
> the shawl is a surprise of my beloved husband
> View attachment 3703232



What a beautiful shawl! And what a wonderful DH! Wear in the best of health!


----------



## Serva1

sissy milano said:


> jardin de Leila embroidered shawl and B 35 vert veronese porosus (old)
> the shawl is a surprise of my beloved husband
> View attachment 3703232



So happy you posted this pic sissy milano and glad I could see this amazing shawl in reality. Very sweet of your husband to surprise you with such a piece of art [emoji173]️ The bag is also very beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## lanit

sissy milano said:


> jardin de Leila embroidered shawl and B 35 vert veronese porosus (old)
> the shawl is a surprise of my beloved husband
> View attachment 3703232


Omg sissy. To die.for.


----------



## Serva1

I keep coming back to this tread looking at sissy's latest shawl treasure and wondering how many hours that embroidery took...The most beautiful exceptional shawl I've ever seen [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> Samuraij is a gorgeous design, hoping H releases a CSGM soon [emoji173]️



love the box B!! 



sissy milano said:


> jardin de Leila embroidered shawl and B 35 vert veronese porosus (old)
> the shawl is a surprise of my beloved husband



*sissy,* the shawl is a real masterpiece!!


----------



## thyme

both my tapis persan mousseline matches my azalea pico...


----------



## sissy milano

VesperSparrow said:


> OMG, each is stunning on its own, combo is beyond! Would love to see more details of the shawl, if you get a chance.



with pleasure I share with you the details of this work of art, I'm in love with the back too.



Julide said:


> What a beautiful shawl! And what a wonderful DH! Wear in the best of health!



thank you dear Julide.



Serva1 said:


> So happy you posted this pic sissy milano and glad I could see this amazing shawl in reality. Very sweet of your husband to surprise you with such a piece of art [emoji173]️ The bag is also very beautiful [emoji7]



some amazing detail to share, thanks dear.



lanit said:


> Omg sissy. To die.for.



thank you dear Lanit


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> with pleasure I share with you the details of this work of art, I'm in love with the back too.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear Julide.
> 
> 
> 
> some amazing detail to share, thanks dear.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear Lanit



wow amazing embroidery!!


----------



## VesperSparrow

sissy milano said:


> with pleasure I share with you the details of this work of art, I'm in love with the back too.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear Julide.
> 
> 
> 
> some amazing detail to share, thanks dear.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear Lanit
> 
> View attachment 3704477
> View attachment 3704478
> View attachment 3704478
> View attachment 3704479


Thank you so much for sharing! You're right, the back is exquisite. Kiss your husband for all of us![emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

chincac said:


> both my tapis persan mousseline matches my azalea pico...
> 
> View attachment 3704476



Love this! I've actually been searching for a similar charm because I love the color against pink - not as harsh as black. Love the mous, too - wish I could wear those colors! SOOO beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> with pleasure I share with you the details of this work of art, I'm in love with the back too.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear Julide.
> 
> 
> 
> some amazing detail to share, thanks dear.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear Lanit
> 
> View attachment 3704477
> View attachment 3704478
> View attachment 3704478
> View attachment 3704479



Just beyond stunning, Sissy - soooooo gorgeous, what a special piece!!!


----------



## papertiger

sissy milano said:


> jardin de Leila embroidered shawl and B 35 vert veronese porosus (old)
> the shawl is a surprise of my beloved husband
> View attachment 3703232



One of the most beautiful shawls I've ever seen. Please post in the exceptionals thread is you ever get the time.


----------



## thyme

BBC said:


> Love this! I've actually been searching for a similar charm because I love the color against pink - not as harsh as black. Love the mous, too - wish I could wear those colors! SOOO beautiful!


 

Thank you! Yes the charm works surprisingly well...


----------



## Ladybaga

sissy milano said:


> jardin de Leila embroidered shawl and B 35 vert veronese porosus (old)
> the shawl is a surprise of my beloved husband
> View attachment 3703232


Oh Sissy,
This takes the top honors for Most Beautiful Shawl Ever Created!  (Your bag is a true beauty, too!!) Thank you for showing this in all its glory to us!


----------



## sissy milano

VesperSparrow said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! You're right, the back is exquisite. Kiss your husband for all of us![emoji6]


with a lot of joy!! 


BBC said:


> Just beyond stunning, Sissy - soooooo gorgeous, what a special piece!!!


thanks BBC 


papertiger said:


> One of the most beautiful shawls I've ever seen. Please post in the exceptionals thread is you ever get the time.


I did it! with the two I have, with pleasure. 


Ladybaga said:


> Oh Sissy,
> This takes the top honors for Most Beautiful Shawl Ever Created!  (Your bag is a true beauty, too!!) Thank you for showing this in all its glory to us!


thank you dear Ladybaga, for letting me share the joy.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you sissy for the detailed pics, truly an amazing piece [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> with pleasure I share with you the details of this work of art, I'm in love with the back too.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear Julide.
> 
> 
> 
> some amazing detail to share, thanks dear.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear Lanit
> 
> View attachment 3704477
> View attachment 3704478
> View attachment 3704478
> View attachment 3704479



Thank you for sharing sissy, DH is such a sweetheart... STUNNING shawl, look at that peacock!!


----------



## sissy milano

Serva1 said:


> Thank you sissy for the detailed pics, truly an amazing piece [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you for sharing sissy, DH is such a sweetheart... STUNNING shawl, look at that peacock!!



thank you dear ladies, this is really a dream come true for me.


----------



## bunnycat

sissy milano said:


> jardin de Leila embroidered shawl and B 35 vert veronese porosus (old)
> the shawl is a surprise of my beloved husband
> View attachment 3703232



Incredible sissy Milano! Both are just incredible!


chincac said:


> both my tapis persan mousseline matches my azalea pico...
> 
> View attachment 3704476



Love these together chincac! That pico is too cute!


----------



## thyme

bunnycat said:


> Incredible sissy Milano! Both are just incredible!
> 
> 
> Love these together chincac! That pico is too cute!



Thank you bunnycat


----------



## hclubfan

sissy milano said:


> with pleasure I share with you the details of this work of art, I'm in love with the back too.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear Julide.
> 
> 
> 
> some amazing detail to share, thanks dear.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear Lanit
> 
> View attachment 3704477
> View attachment 3704478
> View attachment 3704478
> View attachment 3704479


This is the most beautiful shawl I've ever seen!


----------



## sissy milano

hclubfan said:


> This is the most beautiful shawl I've ever seen!



thank you


----------



## sissy milano

tunic mythic phoenix pre-co and lindy blue-abyss niloticus


----------



## Serva1

sissy milano said:


> tunic mythic phoenix pre-co and lindy blue-abyss niloticus
> 
> View attachment 3707585



Stunning combo [emoji170]


----------



## TankerToad

sissy milano said:


> tunic mythic phoenix pre-co and lindy blue-abyss niloticus
> 
> View attachment 3707585



Beautiful 
I'm waiting to see this come to my boutique 
And your Lindy is just spectacular


----------



## bunnycat

sissy milano said:


> tunic mythic phoenix pre-co and lindy blue-abyss niloticus
> 
> View attachment 3707585



Beautiful combo!


----------



## sissy milano

Serva1 said:


> Stunning combo [emoji170]


thank you Serva 


TankerToad said:


> Beautiful
> I'm waiting to see this come to my boutique
> And your Lindy is just spectacular


I love this colors very much but they will make in blue and purple also



bunnycat said:


> Beautiful combo!


thank you dear


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> tunic mythic phoenix pre-co and lindy blue-abyss niloticus
> 
> View attachment 3707585



Ah, just gorgeous!!! I am also waiting to see the MP pieces. [emoji170]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Lucky me....  a steal... purchased this from a lovely seller on EBay... Multi-Colored Brides Rebelles Silk  Mousseline
it Is soooo versatile... here with 3 very different bags.. Rose Jaipur, Trench and Craie...*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sissy milano said:


> tunic mythic phoenix pre-co and lindy blue-abyss niloticus
> 
> View attachment 3707585


DYing over this... need this tunic in my life... trying to figure out the colorways ...


----------



## sissy milano

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Lucky me....  a steal... purchased this from a lovely seller on EBay... Multi-Colored Brides Rebelles Silk  Mousseline
> it Is soooo versatile... here with 3 very different bags.. Rose Jaipur, Trench and Craie...*


sooooo gorgeous!! what a stunning find and your constance is 
congrats dear!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> tunic mythic phoenix pre-co and lindy blue-abyss niloticus
> 
> View attachment 3707585



Gorgeous pic sissy, the tunic is pretty! Am twins on the lindy recently and loving this matte bdm!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Lucky me....  a steal... purchased this from a lovely seller on EBay... Multi-Colored Brides Rebelles Silk  Mousseline
> it Is soooo versatile... here with 3 very different bags.. Rose Jaipur, Trench and Craie...*



Congrats IF! My fave is with the constance


----------



## cavalla

Samouraïs and Moka had a rendezvous yesterday


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Gorgeous pic sissy, the tunic is pretty! Am twins on the lindy recently and loving this matte bdm!


thank you dear! I want to see some of your amazing pairing!!


----------



## sissy milano

cavalla said:


> Samouraïs and Moka had a rendezvous yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3709437


so elegant! love it cavalla.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear! I want to see some of your amazing pairing!!



 Just drooled at your photo again and realised your lindy is blue abyss, looks alot like the blue de malte i got! Will post pics soon


----------



## GNIPPOHS

cavalla said:


> Samouraïs and Moka had a rendezvous yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3709437



Soooo pretty! The details on your samourai are so vivid!


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Just drooled at your photo again and realised your lindy is blue abyss, looks alot like the blue de malte i got! Will post pics soon


please please! waiting for it!


----------



## TankerToad

sissy milano said:


> with pleasure I share with you the details of this work of art, I'm in love with the back too.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear Julide.
> 
> 
> 
> some amazing detail to share, thanks dear.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear Lanit
> 
> View attachment 3704477
> View attachment 3704478
> View attachment 3704478
> View attachment 3704479



Sissy 
I'm so excited to soon be your twin on this show stopping Shawl !!!


----------



## sissy milano

TankerToad said:


> Sissy
> I'm so excited to soon be your twin on this show stopping Shawl !!!



This is a real masterpiece dear TT, very happy for you.
I confess that I took a look every single day to this shawl, from the day 1.
I just wear it one time but really happy about it.
you know already that Leila is one of my favorite ever, now I have complete the Leila family.
Really waiting to become twins one more time with this special beauty!


----------



## hoot

My very first h bag hanging with my dallet scarf


----------



## cavalla

Today we had a scalding hot sunny day so we went out with this cool light breezy happy team.


----------



## cavalla

sissy milano said:


> jardin de Leila embroidered shawl and B 35 vert veronese porosus (old)
> the shawl is a surprise of my beloved husband
> View attachment 3703232



Didn't see this till now. Sissy, you have such a stunning collection!


----------



## cavalla

hoot said:


> My very first h bag hanging with my dallet scarf
> 
> View attachment 3710980



Congrats on this gorgeous first. The color is just tdf. It's on the very top of my list now. Enjoy it in great health!


----------



## werner

cavalla said:


> Today we had a scalding hot sunny day so we went out with this cool light breezy happy team.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711934


Cavalla, that's just a beautiful combination. What colourway of the Iris mousseline is it?


----------



## cavalla

werner said:


> Cavalla, that's just a beautiful combination. What colourway of the Iris mousseline is it?



Thank you, dear werner. It's the CW *09* Bleu Ciel / Bois de Rose / Jaune

I posted some mod shots on 2017 SS and Chiffon threads if you're interested.


----------



## hoot

cavalla said:


> Congrats on this gorgeous first. The color is just tdf. It's on the very top of my list now. Enjoy it in great health!


Oh, thank you so much! Your K sure is a beauty and we are twins on the rodeo! Both are perfect with your mousseline.


----------



## werner

cavalla said:


> Thank you, dear werner. It's the CW *09* Bleu Ciel / Bois de Rose / Jaune
> 
> I posted some mod shots on 2017 SS and Chiffon threads if you're interested.


Thank you dear cavalla....the mousseline looks elegant and lovely on you. Another Iris colourway to add to a growing collection


----------



## cavalla

hoot said:


> Oh, thank you so much! Your K sure is a beauty and we are twins on the rodeo! Both are perfect with your mousseline.



Thank you!  I hope H / SA grant my wish of being your Etain twin soon too though!!


----------



## hoot

cavalla said:


> Thank you!  I hope H / SA grant my wish of being your Etain twin soon too though!!


I hope so too! Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## LovEmAll

Posted this in the ode to samurai thread....still admiring this gorgeousness [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> some colors in this very cloudy and rainy day...
> View attachment 3686333





sissy milano said:


> View attachment 3692196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigre royale silk twill 140 and B 35 blue jean





sissy milano said:


> jardin de Leila embroidered shawl and B 35 vert veronese porosus (old)
> the shawl is a surprise of my beloved husband
> View attachment 3703232





sissy milano said:


> tunic mythic phoenix pre-co and lindy blue-abyss niloticus
> 
> View attachment 3707585



I always admire your pictures so much my dear! The bags are always exceptional and the shawls/scarves exquisite. Thank you for sharing such beautiful eye candy with us [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ladies loving your bag combo with samurai. This is really one of my favorite designs this season and like many I am desperately hoping for H to release this as a CSGM [emoji1317][emoji1317]... in the meanwhile I get to admire your beautiful pictures of this amazing design [emoji7][emoji7]



LovEmAll said:


> Posted this in the ode to samurai thread....still admiring this gorgeousness [emoji7]
> View attachment 3712280





cavalla said:


> Samouraïs and Moka had a rendezvous yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3709437





Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3698388
> 
> Samuraij is a gorgeous design, hoping H releases a CSGM soon [emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

cavalla said:


> Today we had a scalding hot sunny day so we went out with this cool light breezy happy team.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711934


Love this moussie! Perfect combo with Ms. GM[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



hoot said:


> My very first h bag hanging with my dallet scarf
> 
> View attachment 3710980


Yohoooo... many congrats my dear on a beautiful H bag! You started with a bang... so happy u got ur etain beauty [emoji108][emoji108]



Israeli_Flava said:


> *Lucky me....  a steal... purchased this from a lovely seller on EBay... Multi-Colored Brides Rebelles Silk  Mousseline
> it Is soooo versatile... here with 3 very different bags.. Rose Jaipur, Trench and Craie...*



What a lovely find my dear! Beautiful combo with ur fab new C! Love [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## cavalla

eternallove4bag said:


> Love this moussie! Perfect combo with Ms. GM[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Yohoooo... many congrats my dear on a beautiful H bag! You started with a bang... so happy u got ur etain beauty [emoji108][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely find my dear! Beautiful combo with ur fab new C! Love [emoji178][emoji178]



Thank you, dear.


----------



## hoot

eternallove4bag said:


> Yohoooo... many congrats my dear on a beautiful H bag! You started with a bang... so happy u got ur etain beauty [emoji108][emoji108]


Thanks for sharing my excitement! I'm just waiting for my insert to arrive and then she will be good to go. Do you use your gorgeous etain in the summertime?


----------



## sissy milano

cavalla said:


> Didn't see this till now. Sissy, you have such a stunning collection!


thank you cavalla 



eternallove4bag said:


> I always admire your pictures so much my dear! The bags are always exceptional and the shawls/scarves exquisite. Thank you for sharing such beautiful eye candy with us [emoji7][emoji7]



awwww dear eternallove, you are so sweet!! thank you very much


----------



## eternallove4bag

hoot said:


> Thanks for sharing my excitement! I'm just waiting for my insert to arrive and then she will be good to go. Do you use your gorgeous etain in the summertime?



So happy for u my friend [emoji8]... omg all the time, every season! Will I sound super crazy if I said I don't use colors by season but use them all year around no matter what the color is? [emoji28]... every bag of mine gets used in rotation and color is never an issue for me!


----------



## hoot

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy for u my friend [emoji8]... omg all the time, every season! Will I sound super crazy if I said I don't use colors by season but use them all year around no matter what the color is? [emoji28]... every bag of mine gets used in rotation and color is never an issue for me!


You don't sound crazy at all!! I'm glad to hear you use all colors year round, especially etain! Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hoot said:


> You don't sound crazy at all!! I'm glad to hear you use all colors year round, especially etain! Thank you!



[emoji8][emoji8] enjoy your beauty in great health [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hoot said:


> My very first h bag hanging with my dallet scarf
> 
> View attachment 3710980



So gorgeous hoot, what a FANTASTIC first h bag!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

cavalla said:


> Today we had a scalding hot sunny day so we went out with this cool light breezy happy team.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711934





LovEmAll said:


> Posted this in the ode to samurai thread....still admiring this gorgeousness [emoji7]
> View attachment 3712280



Such pretty pairings with the gray bags ladies


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy for u my friend [emoji8]... omg all the time, every season! Will I sound super crazy if I said *I don't use colors by season but use them all year around no matter what the color is? *[emoji28]... every bag of mine gets used in rotation and color is never an issue for me!



Makes 2 of us! I just enjoy all my bags all year hehe


----------



## hoot

GNIPPOHS said:


> So gorgeous hoot, what a FANTASTIC first h bag!


Thank you, Gnippohs!


----------



## ryomat

It's not too perfectly match but here is my contributionmy Cognac B with ExLibris Globe Trotter 70. Thank you!


----------



## werner

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3714566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too perfectly match but here is my contributionmy Cognac B with ExLibris Globe Trotter 70. Thank you!


It's a lovely pairing, ryomat


----------



## eternallove4bag

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3714566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too perfectly match but here is my contributionmy Cognac B with ExLibris Globe Trotter 70. Thank you!



Beautiful pairing my dear[emoji173]️[emoji173]️...I am going to sound probably stupid but are you also on IG? I think we have conversed there too? Your tpf name struck me as very familiar [emoji51][emoji28]


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Makes 2 of us! I just enjoy all my bags all year hehe



Yay [emoji8][emoji1373][emoji1373]... want to enjoy all my bags all year round [emoji28]


----------



## ryomat

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful pairing my dear[emoji173]️[emoji173]️...I am going to sound probably stupid but are you also on IG? I think we have conversed there too? Your tpf name struck me as very familiar [emoji51][emoji28]


Thank you dear! Yes I'm ryomat309 I followed you, I love your posts  I spent less time on tPF here. mostly IG now


----------



## eternallove4bag

ryomat said:


> Thank you dear! Yes I'm ryomat309 I followed you, I love your posts  I spent less time on tPF here. mostly IG now



Thank u so much [emoji8]... I just followed u back [emoji12]
Honestly the comfort level I have with tpf members on IG is beyond par[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ryomat

Thanks for following  I'm tPF memeber since 2009 and i was more active at that time... hehe maybe we did chat before  


eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much [emoji8]... I just followed u back [emoji12]
> Honestly the comfort level I have with tpf members on IG is beyond par[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


s


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Which blue do you like?? BdM nilo lindy and blue cdcs... BI, colvert, blue abyss, BE. And ever since i got the dallet the other shawls are getting neglected!


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> Which blue do you like?? BdM nilo lindy and blue cdcs... BI, colvert, blue abyss, BE. And ever since i got the dallet the other shawls are getting neglected!



All stunning!  ￼￼


----------



## cavalla

GNIPPOHS said:


> Which blue do you like?? BdM nilo lindy and blue cdcs... BI, colvert, blue abyss, BE. And ever since i got the dallet the other shawls are getting neglected!



    

What a collection, Gnippohs!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

GNIPPOHS said:


> Which blue do you like?? BdM nilo lindy and blue cdcs... BI, colvert, blue abyss, BE. And ever since i got the dallet the other shawls are getting neglected!



This Lindy is beyond amazing, especially with gold hardware!!!


----------



## Livia1

GNIPPOHS said:


> Which blue do you like?? BdM nilo lindy and blue cdcs... BI, colvert, blue abyss, BE. And ever since i got the dallet the other shawls are getting neglected!



All is gorgeous but that shawl  ... I was too late


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

GNIPPOHS said:


> Which blue do you like?? BdM nilo lindy and blue cdcs... BI, colvert, blue abyss, BE. And ever since i got the dallet the other shawls are getting neglected!



This photo is AMAZING!! I feel exactly the same way about my Dallet in this colorway. Whenever I need a shawl I am always reaching for this one. I feel like I should have gotten two!! 

Your BI Gator CDC is to die for!! I still hope to find one one day.


----------



## sassygee

GNIPPOHS said:


> Which blue do you like?? BdM nilo lindy and blue cdcs... BI, colvert, blue abyss, BE. And ever since i got the dallet the other shawls are getting neglected!


Great picture...Loving all of the blues.  I think my favofrite is the Blue Izmer.


----------



## princessmaggie

GNIPPOHS said:


> Which blue do you like?? BdM nilo lindy and blue cdcs... BI, colvert, blue abyss, BE. And ever since i got the dallet the other shawls are getting neglected!



What a beautiful Lindy! I've never seen blue abyss before-just incredible!


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Which blue do you like?? BdM nilo lindy and blue cdcs... BI, colvert, blue abyss, BE. And ever since i got the dallet the other shawls are getting neglected!



All such fab blues my dear and omg that Lindy is [emoji108][emoji108]... my favorite blue has to be BE[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Which blue do you like?? BdM nilo lindy and blue cdcs... BI, colvert, blue abyss, BE. And ever since i got the dallet the other shawls are getting neglected!



this is heaven!!! this lindy is TDF, I can feel the softness


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chincac said:


> All stunning!  ￼￼



Thank you chincac! 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> This Lindy is beyond amazing, especially with gold hardware!!!



Thank you NikkisABagGirl! Love the ghw too and the matte croc has an amazing feel! 



Livia1 said:


> All is gorgeous but that shawl  ... I was too late



Thank u. Hope you can find the shawl, I have seen older shawls at airport stores sometimes 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This photo is AMAZING!! I feel exactly the same way about my Dallet in this colorway. Whenever I need a shawl I am always reaching for this one. I feel like I should have gotten two!!
> 
> Your BI Gator CDC is to die for!! I still hope to find one one day.



Thank you nakedmosher2of3! Me too! We are so diseased haha. This design was not on my radar till I tried it on, both the cw I got are so well used now




sassygee said:


> Great picture...Loving all of the blues.  I think my favofrite is the Blue Izmer.



Thank you sassy gee!!! 



princessmaggie said:


> What a beautiful Lindy! I've never seen blue abyss before-just incredible!



Thank you princessmaggie! I love the BA gator too, it is a dark gray blue... v versatile 



eternallove4bag said:


> All such fab blues my dear and omg that Lindy is [emoji108][emoji108]... my favorite blue has to be BE[emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you dear eternallove4bag!  Same here I can never resist BE, exotic or not



sissy milano said:


> this is heaven!!! this lindy is TDF, I can feel the softness



Thank you dear sissy milano! Your amazing croc lindy match was what inspired this photo!


----------



## eliwon

Can I ask a question and draw on this thread's expertise - if inappropriate Mods please delete. I would love to buy a H bag in Rouge H/Box, but unsure which scarves/CWs would go with it. Got a Neige d'Antan II with darkish red as main colour, but only wear at Christmas. I don't look good with that amount of red close to my face, being pale, fair hair, blue eyes/Nordic colouring. Could someone here kindly advice on other scarves with a bit of red in, without being the main colour to match my possible Rouge H bag? I love moussies and silks 90/140! Thank you so much in advance - if not appropriate here I would really appreciate a PM


----------



## EmileH

eliwon said:


> Can I ask a question and draw on this thread's expertise - if inappropriate Mods please delete. I would love to buy a H bag in Rouge H/Box, but unsure which scarves/CWs would go with it. Got a Neige d'Antan II with darkish red as main colour, but only wear at Christmas. I don't look good with that amount of red close to my face, being pale, fair hair, blue eyes/Nordic colouring. Could someone here kindly advice on other scarves with a bit of red in, without being the main colour to match my possible Rouge H bag? I love moussies and silks 90/140! Thank you so much in advance - if not appropriate here I would really appreciate a PM



I cannot wear a lot of red near my face either. Here are some suggestions. Mixing red with blue really helps me, or as you say just wearing a bit. Some of these might not appeal to you but these are the scarves that I wear with rouge h. Please ask if any look promising and I'll tell you the names.


----------



## catsinthebag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I cannot wear a lot of red near my face either. Here are some suggestions. Mixing red with blue really helps me, or as you say just wearing a bit. Some of these might not appeal to you but these are the scarves that I wear with rouge h. Please ask if any look promising and I'll tell you the names.
> 
> View attachment 3720205



Pocketbook Pup, I'm not the person who asked the question, but what is the second scarf from the left on the top row? Lovely collection, btw!


----------



## Meta

catsinthebag said:


> Pocketbook Pup, I'm not the person who asked the question, but what is the second scarf from the left on the top row? Lovely collection, btw!


Not @Pocketbook Pup but that's the Ex-Libris en Kimono that's a highly sought after design! Quick search on eBay will give you an idea


----------



## catsinthebag

weN84 said:


> Not @Pocketbook Pup but that's the Ex-Libris en Kimono that's a highly sought after design! Quick search on eBay will give you an idea



Thanks -- I know the design, just didn't recognize it in that small of a picture on my tiny iPad!


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> Not @Pocketbook Pup but that's the Ex-Libris en Kimono that's a highly sought after design! Quick search on eBay will give you an idea



Thanks for answering.

And that you catsinthebag for your sweet compliment.


----------



## cavalla

eliwon said:


> Can I ask a question and draw on this thread's expertise - if inappropriate Mods please delete. I would love to buy a H bag in Rouge H/Box, but unsure which scarves/CWs would go with it. Got a Neige d'Antan II with darkish red as main colour, but only wear at Christmas. I don't look good with that amount of red close to my face, being pale, fair hair, blue eyes/Nordic colouring. Could someone here kindly advice on other scarves with a bit of red in, without being the main colour to match my possible Rouge H bag? I love moussies and silks 90/140! Thank you so much in advance - if not appropriate here I would really appreciate a PM



I don't have a rouge H bag yet but started to get ready for one coming (H will grant our wishes, right? ). If you're looking for something from the current season, these 2 are good candidates without red being the dominant color. I can't wear too much red either and always need some cool tone to balance it. These 2 work well for me. SA knows that I want a rouge H in box so we've tried these with some samples and they work well. 

Paperoles - the red on it is the perfect proportion for someone who can't wear red and to make the blue not too overwhelming 




Le Jardin de la maharani - this CW is such a surprise wrapped around the neck


----------



## sissy milano

old (bag) and new (tunic)


----------



## eliwon

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I cannot wear a lot of red near my face either. Here are some suggestions. Mixing red with blue really helps me, or as you say just wearing a bit. Some of these might not appeal to you but these are the scarves that I wear with rouge h. Please ask if any look promising and I'll tell you the names.
> 
> View attachment 3720205



I don't know where to begin, you have really done a huge job and I am so, so impressed and inspired - can't really thank you enough!! And yes, I am very interested in: 
First row from the left: no 1 + 3 (got no 2)
Second row from left: no 3 + 4
Third row from left: no 4
This H sister/brotherhood is truly amazing - to seek and get help and information from someone completely unknown across the globe is such a great experience - I really hope I can pay back into this dociety sometime - all the best to you, PP


----------



## EmileH

eliwon said:


> I don't know where to begin, you have really done a huge job and I am so, so impressed and inspired - can't really thank you enough!! And yes, I am very interested in:
> First row from the left: no 1 + 3 (got no 2)
> Second row from left: no 3 + 4
> Third row from left: no 4
> This H sister/brotherhood is truly amazing - to seek and get help and information from someone completely unknown across the globe is such a great experience - I really hope I can pay back into this dociety sometime - all the best to you, PP



You are so welcome. We all help each other. Silkies are the best.

First row sieste Au paradis. A recent one. You can probably still find it in the stores.

Ivresse de la Infiniti older more difficult to find.

2nd row 
Cheval Phoenix 140 silk recent
Cavalcadour dip dye 140 older but I have seen it in stores

3rd row les dames omnibus... I forget the whole name. Older but you will find it online for sale frequently. A 70 cm

I highly recommend the jardin de la maharani above. I have the cashmere. It's perfect with rouge h.

I have also noticed that a bit of pink to soften the red helps. Hermes uses this red pink blue combination a lot. Please post your new treasures when you find them. 


Here's the maharani


----------



## eliwon

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so welcome. We all help each other. Silkies are the best.
> 
> First row sieste Au paradis. A recent one. You can probably still find it in the stores.
> 
> Ivresse de la Infiniti older more difficult to find.
> 
> 2nd row
> Cheval Phoenix 140 silk recent
> Cavalcadour dip dye 140 older but I have seen it in stores
> 
> 3rd row les dames omnibus... I forget the whole name. Older but you will find it online for sale frequently. A 70 cm
> 
> I highly recommend the jardin de la maharani above. I have the cashmere. It's perfect with rouge h.
> 
> I have also noticed that a bit of pink to soften the red helps. Hermes uses this red pink blue combination a lot. Please post your new treasures when you find them.
> 
> 
> Here's the maharani
> 
> View attachment 3720810



All exited now - the pictures with the Kelly are positively glowing Have taken screenshots on my mobile to keep this information safe and will be adhering to it when the time comes. Still not committed to an exact bag/model, but love the Rouge H and trying to do my due diligence, so when I find "The Bag" I'll know how to build a lovely match to it. I often "put the cart before the horse", i.e. I can just as well start buying a couple of scarves and the bag after that. Again, my most heartfelt thanks for your time and effort and valuable experiences - I have taken duly note of pink and red together


----------



## JazzyMac

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so welcome. We all help each other. Silkies are the best.
> 
> First row sieste Au paradis. A recent one. You can probably still find it in the stores.
> 
> Ivresse de la Infiniti older more difficult to find.
> 
> 2nd row
> Cheval Phoenix 140 silk recent
> Cavalcadour dip dye 140 older but I have seen it in stores
> 
> 3rd row les dames omnibus... I forget the whole name. Older but you will find it online for sale frequently. A 70 cm
> 
> I highly recommend the jardin de la maharani above. I have the cashmere. It's perfect with rouge h.
> 
> I have also noticed that a bit of pink to soften the red helps. Hermes uses this red pink blue combination a lot. Please post your new treasures when you find them.
> 
> 
> Here's the maharani
> 
> View attachment 3720810



It looks so much more magnificent in the 140. I have it in the smaller size and pondered for weeks which size I should get. You rock it.


----------



## EmileH

JazzyMac said:


> It looks so much more magnificent in the 140. I have it in the smaller size and pondered for weeks which size I should get. You rock it.



Aww thanks. I live in a cold climate so I'm finding that the csgms are often the best choice for me.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> old (bag) and new (tunic)
> 
> View attachment 3720577




New... old... both GORGEOUS sissy!  What color is the croc b?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so welcome. We all help each other. Silkies are the best.
> 
> First row sieste Au paradis. A recent one. You can probably still find it in the stores.
> 
> Ivresse de la Infiniti older more difficult to find.
> 
> 2nd row
> Cheval Phoenix 140 silk recent
> Cavalcadour dip dye 140 older but I have seen it in stores
> 
> 3rd row les dames omnibus... I forget the whole name. Older but you will find it online for sale frequently. A 70 cm
> 
> I highly recommend the jardin de la maharani above. I have the cashmere. It's perfect with rouge h.
> 
> I have also noticed that a bit of pink to soften the red helps. Hermes uses this red pink blue combination a lot. Please post your new treasures when you find them.
> 
> 
> Here's the maharani
> 
> View attachment 3720810



This is v pretty Pocketbook Pup, i need the maharani for RH too!


----------



## HGT

This Samourais goes very well with Etoupe!


----------



## HeatherZE

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I cannot wear a lot of red near my face either. Here are some suggestions. Mixing red with blue really helps me, or as you say just wearing a bit. Some of these might not appeal to you but these are the scarves that I wear with rouge h. Please ask if any look promising and I'll tell you the names.
> 
> View attachment 3720205


Pocketbook Pup, may I please ask you the name of the last scarf on the top row?  Thank you!


----------



## EmileH

HeatherZE said:


> Pocketbook Pup, may I please ask you the name of the last scarf on the top row?  Thank you!



Hi, that's a vintage scarf La Danse. You will see them for resale quite often


----------



## HeatherZE

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, that's a vintage scarf La Danse. You will see them for resale quite often


Thank you!


----------



## eliwon

cavalla said:


> I don't have a rouge H bag yet but started to get ready for one coming (H will grant our wishes, right? ). If you're looking for something from the current season, these 2 are good candidates without red being the dominant color. I can't wear too much red either and always need some cool tone to balance it. These 2 work well for me. SA knows that I want a rouge H in box so we've tried these with some samples and they work well.
> 
> Paperoles - the red on it is the perfect proportion for someone who can't wear red and to make the blue not too overwhelming
> 
> View attachment 3720355
> 
> 
> Le Jardin de la maharani - this CW is such a surprise wrapped around the neck
> 
> View attachment 3720356



Cavalla, thank you so much for chiming in snd posting lovely pictures! I will definitely keep these in mind during my search for a dream bag and a ditto scarf match


----------



## GNIPPOHS

HGT said:


> View attachment 3722144
> 
> This Samourais goes very well with Etoupe!



 Etoupe and  your samourai cw HGT, great match


----------



## HGT

GNIPPOHS said:


> Etoupe and  your samourai cw HGT, great match



Thanks! GNIPPOHS!


----------



## sissy milano

pirouette au galop and k craie amazone


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> pirouette au galop and k craie amazone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734168



Gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Julide

sissy milano said:


> pirouette au galop and k craie amazone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734168




How lovely!!! I was hoping to see this one modeled soon! Beautiful! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## hclubfan

sissy milano said:


> pirouette au galop and k craie amazone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734168


Oh Lordy this is stunning!!!! Is this one of the new scarves from the fall collection?!


----------



## cavalla

sissy milano said:


> pirouette au galop and k craie amazone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734168



Omg!!! Mod shot please!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> pirouette au galop and k craie amazone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734168



Omg! Dead! This is the one on my list [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

cavalla said:


> Omg!!! Mod shot please!!



+1 pls [emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## sissy milano

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Julide said:


> How lovely!!! I was hoping to see this one modeled soon! Beautiful! Thank you for sharing!!





hclubfan said:


> Oh Lordy this is stunning!!!! Is this one of the new scarves from the fall collection?!





cavalla said:


> Omg!!! Mod shot please!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Dead! This is the one on my list [emoji7][emoji7]





eternallove4bag said:


> +1 pls [emoji1317][emoji1317]



thank you dear ladies, here the mod shot
the color is dark blue navy like the first pic with the bag, much more dark than this pics, close to black, but today the light is very strong.


----------



## cavalla

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear ladies, here the mod shot
> the color is dark blue navy like the first pic with the bag, much more dark than this pics, close to black, but today the light is very strong.
> View attachment 3735373
> View attachment 3735374
> View attachment 3735375



Dark blue instead of black? That's EVEN BETTER!!!! Thank you thank you thank you for posting the photos! Gorgeous for sure!


----------



## werner

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear ladies, here the mod shot
> the color is dark blue navy like the first pic with the bag, much more dark than this pics, close to black, but today the light is very strong.
> View attachment 3735373
> View attachment 3735374
> View attachment 3735375


Your modeling shots are exquisite, as always, Sissy.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear ladies, here the mod shot
> the color is dark blue navy like the first pic with the bag, much more dark than this pics, close to black, but today the light is very strong.
> View attachment 3735373
> View attachment 3735374
> View attachment 3735375



Omg thank u so much for the stunning mod shots! This shawl is incredible on u[emoji8][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## TankerToad

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear ladies, here the mod shot
> the color is dark blue navy like the first pic with the bag, much more dark than this pics, close to black, but today the light is very strong.
> View attachment 3735373
> View attachment 3735374
> View attachment 3735375



Sissy[emoji173][emoji173]
Exquisite!!


----------



## Meta

Parunes we Samouraïs in cw 05 and SO K25 in Noir Chevre


----------



## Sammy Royal

Space Shopping au Faubourg CW 01 from the new collection and Evie with Amazone strap:


----------



## eliwon

Grail bag from the ultimate seller rx.141 - with my ExLenK and Tres Kelly - not an experienced photographer like so many in here, but - I'm in luuuuve


----------



## Nesskastyle

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear ladies, here the mod shot
> the color is dark blue navy like the first pic with the bag, much more dark than this pics, close to black, but today the light is very strong.
> View attachment 3735373
> View attachment 3735374
> View attachment 3735375


OMG! soooo stunning, and I am so envious....Where did you buy it? Nothing in Europe


----------



## weibandy

weN84 said:


> Parunes we Samouraïs in cw 05 and SO K25 in Noir Chevre
> 
> View attachment 3738592


  Breathtaking.


----------



## LovEmAll

Malachite with space shopping [emoji7]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> pirouette au galop and k craie amazone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734168





sissy milano said:


> thank you dear ladies, here the mod shot
> the color is dark blue navy like the first pic with the bag, much more dark than this pics, close to black, but today the light is very strong.
> View attachment 3735373
> View attachment 3735374
> View attachment 3735375



What a great match sissy!  Thanks for sharing the mod shots! This shawl is on the top of my wishlist!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Sweet glycine lindy playing with the samurai  




My newest little Constance wallet/clutch with it too. [emoji7]




I haven't introduced it to my clovert b35 yet but they will be best friends too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Surprised to find that IRL these work great together -
Anemone k28 GHW
Route 24 cw04 marine/cobalt/magenta


----------



## corezone

eliwon said:


> Grail bag from the ultimate seller rx.141 - with my ExLenK and Tres Kelly - not an experienced photographer like so many in here, but - I'm in luuuuve




This is a gorgeous handbag, what's the name of it, I've not seen one before?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> Surprised to find that IRL these work great together -
> Anemone k28 GHW
> Route 24 cw04 marine/cobalt/magenta
> 
> View attachment 3745514



Gorgeous match BBC, and LOVE the shawl, such a cool design, got to ask my Sa about it.


----------



## JRTgal

Sammy Royal said:


> Space Shopping au Faubourg CW 01 from the new collection and Evie with Amazone strap:
> View attachment 3738747


My dear Sammy --  I am hoping to be twins with you on this charming CW.  But it hasn't appeared on the US site and my store didn't order it .  I must be patient and content myself with your picture in the meantime.  Would you be so kind to describe the colors in this CW?  I see orange, turquoise, blues and greens but do I spy brown?  Or is that a purple-y/plum-y color in bits?   Anything else in there I can't see?  Thank you, my friend!  Hope you are well.


----------



## Joannadyne

BBC said:


> Surprised to find that IRL these work great together -
> Anemone k28 GHW
> Route 24 cw04 marine/cobalt/magenta
> 
> View attachment 3745514



Whoa, I love this combo. What a gorgeous K, BBC! And that scarf is fantastic, too!


----------



## Sammy Royal

JRTgal said:


> My dear Sammy --  I am hoping to be twins with you on this charming CW.  But it hasn't appeared on the US site and my store didn't order it .  I must be patient and content myself with your picture in the meantime.  Would you be so kind to describe the colors in this CW?  I see orange, turquoise, blues and greens but do I spy brown?  Or is that a purple-y/plum-y color in bits?   Anything else in there I can't see?  Thank you, my friend!  Hope you are well.


My dear friend, thank you so much!!  Will keep my fingers crossed that we will be twins soon! - I posted some more pics in the Fall 2017 thread on page 67 (tried to copy a link but it did not work). You can check on the colours: There are different greens (including khaki which is a good colour for me) as well as different browns (no purpley/plumy colour though). Light and dark blues as well as turquoise was what appealed to me especially! The white is not off-white but a real clear white! All togehter I counted min. 18 colours! It is really a beautiful CW! However, please also check on the other CWs of this design (all posted in the Fall 2017 thread). There are many others that are absolutely stunning, too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Surprised to find that IRL these work great together -
> Anemone k28 GHW
> Route 24 cw04 marine/cobalt/magenta
> 
> View attachment 3745514


Perfect [emoji108]... ok now I definitely have to check out this shawl because the greys and magenta in it will beautifully match a future bag I am waiting for not so patiently [emoji28]



PursePassionLV said:


> Sweet glycine lindy playing with the samurai
> 
> View attachment 3743124
> 
> 
> My newest little Constance wallet/clutch with it too. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3743125
> 
> Glycine is exquisite [emoji179]... and one of my favorite designs this season was Samurai! Beautifully matched!
> 
> I haven't introduced it to my clovert b35 yet but they will be best friends too.





LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3740526
> 
> Malachite with space shopping [emoji7]


Malachite [emoji7][emoji7]... beautiful pairings my friend [emoji108]



Sammy Royal said:


> Space Shopping au Faubourg CW 01 from the new collection and Evie with Amazone strap:
> View attachment 3738747


What a perfect match my dear [emoji170][emoji170]... this design was not on my radar but this looks fabulous!



eliwon said:


> Grail bag from the ultimate seller rx.141 - with my ExLenK and Tres Kelly - not an experienced photographer like so many in here, but - I'm in luuuuve



I am so in love with this shawl! Beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Joannadyne said:


> Whoa, I love this combo. What a gorgeous K, BBC! And that scarf is fantastic, too!



Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect [emoji108]... ok now I definitely have to check out this shawl because the greys and magenta in it will beautifully match a future bag I am waiting for not so patiently [emoji28]



The colors in this are really very versatile - black/white/gray - but with the way the blue and the pink are drawn you've really got gradations of color, so the blue goes from navy to teal, and the pink goes from red to pale. The bag is anemone and technically it shouldn't match but visually it does. It matches my hair, too, which is not the same color!


----------



## JRTgal

Sammy Royal said:


> My dear friend, thank you so much!!  Will keep my fingers crossed that we will be twins soon! - I posted some more pics in the Fall 2017 thread on page 67 (tried to copy a link but it did not work). You can check on the colours: There are different greens (including khaki which is a good colour for me) as well as different browns (no purpley/plumy colour though). Light and dark blues as well as turquoise was what appealed to me especially! The white is not off-white but a real clear white! All togehter I counted min. 18 colours! It is really a beautiful CW! However, please also check on the other CWs of this design (all posted in the Fall 2017 thread). There are many others that are absolutely stunning, too!


Oh thank you for your vivid description!  Since my SA will likely have to order it for me, I want to make sure I'm going to love it and everything you describe is right up my alley.  I'm looking forward to the white/gray/orange gavroche, too.


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect [emoji108]... ok now I definitely have to check out this shawl because the greys and magenta in it will beautifully match a future bag I am waiting for not so patiently [emoji28]
> 
> Malachite [emoji7][emoji7]... beautiful pairings my friend [emoji108]
> 
> What a perfect match my dear [emoji170][emoji170]... this design was not on my radar but this looks fabulous!
> 
> I am so in love with this shawl! Beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Dear *eternal*! Thank you so much!  This design ties really well... Please check it out. It was certainly love at first sight for me... 



JRTgal said:


> Oh thank you for your vivid description!  Since my SA will likely have to order it for me, I want to make sure I'm going to love it and everything you describe is right up my alley.  I'm looking forward to the white/gray/orange gavroche, too.


Dear *JRTgal*, please definitely also have a look at the Fall 2017 thread (not only page 67... ). There are so many gorgeous CWs of this design. I am pretty sure that you will find at least one if not several that you would love...!! Good luck and I am watching out for your pics!!


----------



## eliwon

corezone said:


> This is a gorgeous handbag, what's the name of it, I've not seen one before?



Thank you, yes it is an unusual bag! It is called Shogun, and came in black and this Rouge H. Another member on tPF showed a fantastic clutch from the same series earlier this year (I think), and I've also seen pictures of one with a circular handle. This will not be an everyday bag for me, too small to hold all my stuff, 27 cm across the bottom and tapering towards the top. Impractical to the hilt, but feels like a piece if art


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> The colors in this are really very versatile - black/white/gray - but with the way the blue and the pink are drawn you've really got gradations of color, so the blue goes from navy to teal, and the pink goes from red to pale. The bag is anemone and technically it shouldn't match but visually it does. It matches my hair, too, which is not the same color!



I am definitely checking this out to see if my store has one [emoji8]


----------



## lanit

Baby bolide rouge grenat with Under the Water mousseline. tGIF!


----------



## lanit

BBC said:


> Surprised to find that IRL these work great together -
> Anemone k28 GHW
> Route 24 cw04 marine/cobalt/magenta
> 
> View attachment 3745514


Beautiful combination BBC!


----------



## Livia1

lanit said:


> Baby bolide rouge grenat with Under the Water mousseline. tGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3748701



What a pretty match!


----------



## lanit

Livia1 said:


> What a pretty match!


Thanks Livia!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lanit said:


> Baby bolide rouge grenat with Under the Water mousseline. tGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3748701



This is soooo pretty, lanit!!! [emoji7]


----------



## eagle1002us

eliwon said:


> Grail bag from the ultimate seller rx.141 - with my ExLenK and Tres Kelly - not an experienced photographer like so many in here, but - I'm in luuuuve


is that intriguing bag an H bag?  I really like the styling.


----------



## eliwon

eagle1002us said:


> is that intriguing bag an H bag?  I really like the styling.



Thank you eagle - indeed it is a H bag - Samourai is the name - unsure about the year it was issued - must dig into it and have a look for the blind stamp I like to search for the unusual bags - although I wouldn't refuse a K at the right size and colour either!


----------



## eliwon

eliwon said:


> Thank you eagle - indeed it is a H bag - Samourai is the name - unsure about the year it was issued - must dig into it and have a look for the blind stamp I like to search for the unusual bags - although I wouldn't refuse a K at the right size and colour either!


Errata: I said Samourai above here as the name of the bag - it should have been Shogun - not too far away, though


----------



## lanit

Have missed this wonderful thread. Iris mousse with mini roulis. Very difficult capturing the nuances of this mousselines colors. This is less intense and has almost a changeant effect in real life.TGIF!


----------



## Joannadyne

lanit said:


> Have missed this wonderful thread. Iris mousse with mini roulis. Very difficult capturing the nuances of this mousselines colors. This is less intense and has almost a changeant effect in real life.TGIF!
> View attachment 3756154



I am in awe over the beautiful watercolor effect of this scarf. You pick the best cws, lanit!


----------



## cavalla

lanit said:


> Have missed this wonderful thread. Iris mousse with mini roulis. Very difficult capturing the nuances of this mousselines colors. This is less intense and has almost a changeant effect in real life.TGIF!
> View attachment 3756154



Which CW is this moussie, @lanit? Gorgeous!


----------



## lanit

Joannadyne said:


> I am in awe over the beautiful watercolor effect of this scarf. You pick the best cws, lanit!


Thanks hon! It is a really special colorway in real life. So difficult to caoture! 


cavalla said:


> Which CW is this moussie, @lanit? Gorgeous!



It is colorway 04 dear cavalla. Apricot/vert/orange.


----------



## dharma

lanit said:


> Have missed this wonderful thread. Iris mousse with mini roulis. Very difficult capturing the nuances of this mousselines colors. This is less intense and has almost a changeant effect in real life.TGIF!
> View attachment 3756154


This is so beautiful. Is the roulis vert?


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> Have missed this wonderful thread. Iris mousse with mini roulis. Very difficult capturing the nuances of this mousselines colors. This is less intense and has almost a changeant effect in real life.TGIF!
> View attachment 3756154



What a stunning pic lanit! Love the moussie and the contrast of your stunning roulis [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## lanit

eternallove4bag said:


> What a stunning pic lanit! Love the moussie and the contrast of your stunning roulis [emoji172][emoji172]


Thank you kindly eternal!


----------



## thyme

flamingo party with havane


----------



## lanit

dharma said:


> This is so beautiful. Is the roulis vert?


Thank you dharma yes it is vert anglais evercolor.


----------



## dharma

lanit said:


> Thank you dharma yes it is vert anglais evercolor.


Thank you, it's stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> flamingo party with havane
> 
> View attachment 3759529



Love [emoji173]️


----------



## sissy milano

pirouettes au galop and kelly craie amazone 28


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Love [emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## scarf1

sissy milano said:


> pirouettes au galop and kelly craie amazone 28
> 
> View attachment 3761109


Ooh can we see a pic of the shawl worn? Maybe on the fw2017 scarves thread? Thanks


----------



## Hypnogenesis

sissy milano said:


> pirouettes au galop and kelly craie amazone 28
> 
> View attachment 3761109



It's so beautiful!
I've reserved my pirouettes au galop, I can't go to my store until next week. Can't wait.


----------



## sissy milano

scarf1 said:


> Ooh can we see a pic of the shawl worn? Maybe on the fw2017 scarves thread? Thanks


done!


Hypnogenesis said:


> It's so beautiful!
> I've reserved my pirouettes au galop, I can't go to my store until next week. Can't wait.


really stunning design, which color have you chosen?
I have also the marine white et beige rose, I think is TDF


----------



## cavalla

sissy milano said:


> pirouettes au galop and kelly craie amazone 28
> 
> View attachment 3761109




Sissy milano, I admire your style!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> pirouettes au galop and kelly craie amazone 28
> 
> View attachment 3761109



Omg totally drool worthy pic [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sissy milano

cavalla said:


> Sissy milano, I admire your style!!



thank you, so kind!! 


eternallove4bag said:


> Omg totally drool worthy pic [emoji7][emoji7]



happy to be of some help


----------



## bobochu

sissy milano said:


> pirouettes au galop and kelly craie amazone 28
> 
> View attachment 3761109



How beautiful! I love the craie Kelly with the white scarf!


----------



## sissy milano

bobochu said:


> How beautiful! I love the craie Kelly with the white scarf!



thank you'd ear bobochu!


----------



## sissy milano

rose or blue?

constance 24 "on a summer day" Nigel Peake and jardin de Leila in two versions.


----------



## TankerToad

sissy milano said:


> rose or blue?
> 
> constance 24 "on a summer day" Nigel Peake and jardin de Leila in two versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764164
> View attachment 3764165



Like both but maybe Rose better??


----------



## Hat Trick

Agree.


----------



## cavalla

Toast to @eagle1002us. 

South of Africa with prune and moka. 







It's hard to capture with the camera, the purple undertone of prune is brought out beautifully IRL by the scarf.


----------



## dharma

cavalla said:


> Toast to @eagle1002us.
> 
> South of Africa with prune and moka.
> 
> View attachment 3764939
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764943
> 
> 
> It's hard to capture with the camera, the purple undertone of prune is brought out beautifully IRL by the scarf.


Just gorgeous Cavalla! I have never thought much about the Jige but a friend's indigo and your prune are really making me want one!!!


----------



## dharma

sissy milano said:


> rose or blue?
> 
> constance 24 "on a summer day" Nigel Peake and jardin de Leila in two versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764164
> View attachment 3764165


I love both but my heart goes to the blue pairing. Sissy, your collection never ceases to amaze me. It makes me so happy to see such gorgeous rare bags truly enjoyed and collected and shared here. Thank you!!!!


----------



## EmileH

cavalla said:


> Toast to @eagle1002us.
> 
> South of Africa with prune and moka.
> 
> View attachment 3764939
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764943
> 
> 
> It's hard to capture with the camera, the purple undertone of prune is brought out beautifully IRL by the scarf.



Very striking pairings. I know what you mean. My raisin is impossible to photograph but purple in a scarf like this really accentuates the bag color. Congratulations on your new scarf.


----------



## cavalla

sissy milano said:


> rose or blue?
> 
> constance 24 "on a summer day" Nigel Peake and jardin de Leila in two versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764164
> View attachment 3764165



I like both as well and am having a hard time choosing one over the other. They give different vibes. Blue is more straight-forward playfulness and rose is feminine with a mischievous spirit.


----------



## cavalla

dharma said:


> Just gorgeous Cavalla! I have never thought much about the Jige but a friend's indigo and your prune are really making me want one!!!



Wait till you see it IRL. I wasn't an Elan nor prune fan until I saw it. It was mine already as soon as I saw it. Magic.


----------



## cavalla

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very striking pairings. I know what you mean. My raisin is impossible to photograph but purple in a scarf like this really accentuates the bag color. Congratulations on your new scarf.



I know we always say and are well aware of how H colors are chameleon, but still, every time you see how it looks totally different under different lights and with different pairings, you're just amazed, and get addicted!


----------



## sissy milano

dharma said:


> I love both but my heart goes to the blue pairing. Sissy, your collection never ceases to amaze me. It makes me so happy to see such gorgeous rare bags truly enjoyed and collected and shared here. Thank you!!!!



you are so nice dharma, thank you very much.
I think can be interesting to see some personal picture in different light situation, that's why I try to
share my collection sometimes, for me is very useful to see other people point of view and permit to make a better and much more real impression of what is on my wishlist and I think can be the same for all of us.
Maybe can be misunderstood.. but this is the way I hope my pictures can help you to choose better.
I do not have instagram, I'm not interested of showing the world my stuff but only here where there are true lovers like me and not interested of collecting "likes" but when I read such a comment like the one you leave for me, at least I'm sure that my message is arrived.  thank you


----------



## EmileH

sissy milano said:


> you are so nice dharma, thank you very much.
> I think can be interesting to see some personal picture in different light situation, that's why I try to
> share my collection sometimes, for me is very useful to see other people point of view and permit to make a better and much more real impression of what is on my wishlist and I think can be the same for all of us.
> Maybe can be misunderstood.. but this is the way I hope my pictures can help you to choose better.
> I do not have instagram, I'm not interested of showing the world my stuff but only here where there are true lovers like me and not interested of collecting "likes" but when I read such a comment like the one you leave for me, at least I'm sure that my message is arrived.  thank you



Your photos are always inspiring and helpful sissy. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## eternallove4bag

cavalla said:


> Toast to @eagle1002us.
> 
> South of Africa with prune and moka.
> 
> View attachment 3764939
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764943
> 
> 
> It's hard to capture with the camera, the purple undertone of prune is brought out beautifully IRL by the scarf.



Ooooh I love! The scarf really brings out the beauty of prune [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## cavalla

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh I love! The scarf really brings out the beauty of prune [emoji171][emoji171]



Thank you, dear el4b.


----------



## sissy milano

cavalla said:


> I like both as well and am having a hard time choosing one over the other. They give different vibes. Blue is more straight-forward playfulness and rose is feminine with a mischievous spirit.



mee too I'm more for the blue )
thanks cavalla


----------



## dharma

My very favorite new bag with my absolute favorite old shawl
Barenia Kelly w/ La Femme
On my very favorite thread


----------



## Livia1

dharma said:


> View attachment 3773055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very favorite new bag with my absolute favorite old shawl
> Barenia Kelly w/ La Femme
> On my very favorite thread



That's a beautiful Kelly!


----------



## hclubfan

dharma said:


> View attachment 3773055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very favorite new bag with my absolute favorite old shawl
> Barenia Kelly w/ La Femme
> On my very favorite thread


Such a beautiful Kelly, and one of my all-time favourite shawls!


----------



## sissy milano

dharma said:


> View attachment 3773055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very favorite new bag with my absolute favorite old shawl
> Barenia Kelly w/ La Femme
> On my very favorite thread



  dharma!! super-special combo! congrats on the fabulous taste.


----------



## dharma

sissy milano said:


> dharma!! super-special combo! congrats on the fabulous taste.


Thank you, Sissy! i hope to not be afraid of this one and allow it to get as gorgeous as your DH's old bag. That image is burned into my mind forever 


Livia1 said:


> That's a beautiful Kelly!


Thank you, Livia!!



hclubfan said:


> Such a beautiful Kelly, and one of my all-time favourite shawls!


Thank you, hclubfan, I never tire of this shawl and every time I pull it out, I'm in love again. I have one more colorway but could have easily bought every one back then.

Thank you for the "likes" everyone!!


----------



## Croisette7

dharma said:


> View attachment 3773055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very favorite new bag with my absolute favorite old shawl
> Barenia Kelly w/ La Femme
> On my very favorite thread


Absolutely classy, *dharma! *Congratulations!


----------



## eliwon

I'm in looove - Chaine d'Anchre, Grain d'H, Argile to go with my TGM ditto bracelet, shown with Tohu Bohu and Astrologie 
Astrologie won't upload, so I'll try in another post.


----------



## eliwon

With Astrologie - picture is too large - sorry.


----------



## eliwon

Suddenly it worked - Astrologie with Chaine d'Anchre.


----------



## eternallove4bag

dharma said:


> View attachment 3773055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very favorite new bag with my absolute favorite old shawl
> Barenia Kelly w/ La Femme
> On my very favorite thread


Omg that Kelly [emoji7][emoji7]... can't take my eyes off of it [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



eliwon said:


> I'm in looove - Chaine d'Anchre, Grain d'H, Argile to go with my TGM ditto bracelet, shown with Tohu Bohu and Astrologie
> Astrologie won't upload, so I'll try in another post.



Beautiful match[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## dharma

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg that Kelly [emoji7][emoji7]... can't take my eyes off of it [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you! I can't either  I feel incredibly lucky.


Croisette7 said:


> Absolutely classy, *dharma! *Congratulations!


Thank you Croisette!


eliwon said:


> I'm in looove - Chaine d'Anchre, Grain d'H, Argile to go with my TGM ditto bracelet, shown with Tohu Bohu and Astrologie
> Astrologie won't upload, so I'll try in another post.


What a gorgeous bag and a perfect match! What size Astrology is that? It's another favorite of mine, I would love it in a CSGM.


----------



## eliwon

dharma said:


> Thank you! I can't either  I feel incredibly lucky.
> 
> Thank you Croisette!
> 
> What a gorgeous bag and a perfect match! What size Astrology is that? It's another favorite of mine, I would love it in a CSGM.



Thank you - the Astrologie is an ordinary 90 Twill - love this pattern so got two Dipdyes as well, green and copper when winter comes


----------



## lanit

eliwon said:


> I'm in looove - Chaine d'Anchre, Grain d'H, Argile to go with my TGM ditto bracelet, shown with Tohu Bohu and Astrologie
> Astrologie won't upload, so I'll try in another post.


This is so beautiful! Love the pale neutrality! How are you enjoying your new bag?


----------



## eliwon

lanit said:


> This is so beautiful! Love the pale neutrality! How are you enjoying your new bag?



Thank you, Lanit - so far I've only managed to look at, like other H the colour keeps changing, to an almost dusky rose. Needing a few SLGs, like a Karo PM and a Calvi - got a small Silk'in wallet a few weeks ago, will probably use a Cadena as a key ring - then I'm good to go


----------



## sissy milano

new addiction... Constance Elan lizard ombre


and a more happy and less serious pairing


----------



## Croisette7

sissy milano said:


> new addiction... Constance Elan lizard ombre
> View attachment 3779243
> 
> and a more happy and less serious pairing
> View attachment 3779247


*sissy*, huge congrats on your beautiful Constance!


----------



## leuleu

sissy milano said:


> new addiction... Constance Elan lizard ombre
> View attachment 3779243
> 
> and a more happy and less serious pairing
> View attachment 3779247



Oh my God !


----------



## sissy milano

Croisette7 said:


> *sissy*, huge congrats on your beautiful Constance!



thank you dear Croisette! 



leuleu said:


> Oh my God !



 thanks


----------



## Livia1

sissy milano said:


> new addiction... Constance Elan lizard ombre
> View attachment 3779243
> 
> and a more happy and less serious pairing
> View attachment 3779247



Wow! That is one gorgeous bag! 
Many congrats.


----------



## cavalla

sissy milano said:


> new addiction... Constance Elan lizard ombre
> View attachment 3779243
> 
> and a more happy and less serious pairing
> View attachment 3779247



This is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing this beauty with us!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sissy milano said:


> new addiction... Constance Elan lizard ombre
> View attachment 3779243
> 
> and a more happy and less serious pairing
> View attachment 3779247



Stunning bag!


----------



## Ladybaga

sissy milano said:


> new addiction... Constance Elan lizard ombre
> View attachment 3779243
> 
> and a more happy and less serious pairing
> View attachment 3779247


This is so beautiful! I love seeing your pairings! Thank you for taking time to do this for us!


----------



## sissy milano

Livia1 said:


> Wow! That is one gorgeous bag!
> Many congrats.





cavalla said:


> This is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing this beauty with us!





obsessedwhermes said:


> Stunning bag!





Ladybaga said:


> This is so beautiful! I love seeing your pairings! Thank you for taking time to do this for us!



thank you very much for the kind words, this is a dream come true for me, some years ago this bag was proposed to me from my beloved SA but at that time I was in love only with birkin and kelly and maybe not really understand the beauty of the Constance bag.
This time I was very very lucky and it was possible to make a special order in december 2016 of this beauty and finally she arrived.


----------



## dharma

It's so beautiful, Sissy! Congrats on a dream come true!


----------



## sissy milano

dharma said:


> It's so beautiful, Sissy! Congrats on a dream come true!



thank you dear dharma


----------



## sissy milano

"on a summer day" ...again..


----------



## GNIPPOHS

I am catching up with my fave thread.... thank you for the beautiful matches guys! I cannot " like" them enough!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> new addiction... Constance Elan lizard ombre
> View attachment 3779243
> 
> and a more happy and less serious pairing
> View attachment 3779247





sissy milano said:


> "on a summer day" ...again..
> View attachment 3786748


Dear *sissy*, you have just the most amaaaaazing collection of soooo very, very special and TDF bags...  Wonderful, just wonderful...!! Major congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

So happy that I could lay my hands on my fav BdG Love Twilly  and had to play around a bit...


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *sissy*, you have just the most amaaaaazing collection of soooo very, very special and TDF bags...  Wonderful, just wonderful...!! Major congrats and enjoy!!!





Sammy Royal said:


> So happy that I could lay my hands on my fav BdG Love Twilly  and had to play around a bit...
> View attachment 3792415



thank you very much for your kind words dear Sammy Royal.
Splendid combo with your well loved kelly.


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> thank you very much for your kind words dear Sammy Royal.
> Splendid combo with your well loved kelly.


Dear *sissy milano*, thank you so much!!


----------



## ghoztz

sissy milano said:


> "on a summer day" ...again..
> View attachment 3786748


 
such a fun bag for summer! love!!


----------



## suziez

sissy milano said:


> "on a summer day" ...again..
> View attachment 3786748


love, love, love this bag


----------



## sissy milano

ghoztz said:


> such a fun bag for summer! love!!


thank you


----------



## sissy milano

suziez said:


> love, love, love this bag


it's funny, thank you


----------



## Heavenplay

Got this new "Harley" shawl last month, couldn't exactly remember the name but so in love with the colorway。

Paired with old etoupe/argile ghillie kelly


----------



## Chrisy

sissy milano said:


> new addiction... Constance Elan lizard ombre
> View attachment 3779243
> 
> and a more happy and less serious pairing
> View attachment 3779247


Wow, what a beauty!!!  Congratulation to your C in lizard ombre.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3796312
> 
> 
> Got this new "Harley" shawl last month, couldn't exactly remember the name but so in love with the colorway。
> 
> Paired with old etoupe/argile ghillie kelly



LOVE your ghillies kelly Heavenplay.


----------



## Meta

One of my latest finds, 70cm Pegagus Pop paired with Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 in Clemence.


----------



## sissy milano

Chrisy said:


> Wow, what a beauty!!!  Congratulation to your C in lizard ombre.



thank you very much


----------



## GNIPPOHS

weN84 said:


> One of my latest finds, 70cm Pegagus Pop paired with Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 in Clemence.
> 
> View attachment 3797778
> View attachment 3797780



Love this vivid combi wen84, so cheerful!


----------



## Meta

GNIPPOHS said:


> Love this vivid combi wen84, so cheerful!


Thank you! Glad to have this in my collection!


----------



## lynne_ross

weN84 said:


> One of my latest finds, 70cm Pegagus Pop paired with Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 in Clemence.
> 
> View attachment 3797778
> View attachment 3797780



This is my favourite scarf! Never thought to wear it with my RC K - looks great together!


----------



## Meta

weN84 said:


> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 with 90cm Sous Le Cedre
> 
> View attachment 3607585



And my other new find Sous Le Cedres paired with Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 in Clemence again.


----------



## Heavenplay

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3796312
> 
> 
> Got this new "Harley" shawl last month, couldn't exactly remember the name but so in love with the colorway。
> 
> Paired with old etoupe/argile ghillie kelly









just realized that the cool shawl I bought is from men's collection...


----------



## Rhl2987

weN84 said:


> One of my latest finds, 70cm Pegagus Pop paired with Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 in Clemence.
> 
> View attachment 3797778
> View attachment 3797780


Paired so well. Lovely!


----------



## ghoztz

weN84 said:


> One of my latest finds, 70cm Pegagus Pop paired with Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 in Clemence.
> 
> View attachment 3797778
> View attachment 3797780



such a perfect match!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Finally picked a cw of Jardin Maharani  Blue Obscure K made the choice easy....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> One of my latest finds, 70cm Pegagus Pop paired with Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 in Clemence.
> 
> View attachment 3797778
> View attachment 3797780


Sooooo gorgeous! POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sissy milano

Israeli_Flava said:


> Finally picked a cw of Jardin Maharani  Blue Obscure K made the choice easy....



super chic! congrats dear Israeli_Flava!


----------



## seasounds

MP moussie stole with Blue Zanzibar Kelly wallet in chevre.


----------



## SugarHazard

I have a weakness for matching my things. 
Gold Togo B25 with GHW 
Brides de Gala Love twillies CW 09
Savana Dance Cashmere Shawl CW 03
Blue Electrique Gator CDC with GHW
Ficelle Gator CDC with GHW
Rose Sakura Chèvre Globe Trotter GM Zip Agenda
Lion Sterling Silver Key Charm


----------



## werner

SugarHazard said:


> View attachment 3812231
> View attachment 3812229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a weakness for matching my things.
> Gold Togo B25 with GHW
> Brides de Gala Love twillies CW 09
> Savana Dance Cashmere Shawl CW 03
> Blue Electrique Gator CDC with GHW
> Ficelle Gator CDC with GHW
> Rose Sakura Chèvre Globe Trotter GM Zip Agenda
> Lion Sterling Silver Key Charm


What a lovely collection SugarHazard. May I ask the year of your Ficelle CDC? The color changes from year to year and I'm trying to locate a light Ficelle color like yours. TIA


----------



## Wiggerl

Yesterday style


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Israeli_Flava said:


> Finally picked a cw of Jardin Maharani  Blue Obscure K made the choice easy....



The best CW of JdlM!!   It's fabulous with the Blue Obscure!!


----------



## SugarHazard

werner said:


> What a lovely collection SugarHazard. May I ask the year of your Ficelle CDC? The color changes from year to year and I'm trying to locate a light Ficelle color like yours. TIA



Thanks for the compliment regarding my new treasures.  


I just love how the BdG Love twilly matches the Savana Dance Shawl in this colorway. 

I bought the CDC within the last month and my SA said it was brand new made this year. It's not that light in real life. It's more of a medium brown. It matches the Gold Togo leather perfectly. Hope that helps!


----------



## werner

SugarHazard said:


> Thanks for the compliment regarding my new treasures.
> 
> 
> I just love how the BdG Love twilly matches the Savana Dance Shawl in this colorway.
> 
> I bought the CDC within the last month and my SA said it was brand new made this year. It's not that light in real life. It's more of a medium brown. It matches the Gold Togo leather perfectly. Hope that helps!


Thank you. Yes, it does


----------



## varvara

Savana Dance/ Kelly Bordeaux


----------



## varvara

SugarHazard said:


> View attachment 3812231
> View attachment 3812229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a weakness for matching my things.
> Gold Togo B25 with GHW
> Brides de Gala Love twillies CW 09
> Savana Dance Cashmere Shawl CW 03
> Blue Electrique Gator CDC with GHW
> Ficelle Gator CDC with GHW
> Rose Sakura Chèvre Globe Trotter GM Zip Agenda
> Lion Sterling Silver Key Charm


A bit off topic here but really some Togo batches lately look like CT! Your bag is beautiful and the Savana is one of my fave "newer" issues.  lovely pairing.


----------



## Sammy Royal

Love the Losanges this season... Brazil Losange PM with Lizzy Sac Eugenie:


And The Parade Losange GM with my DS and So Black Rodeo:


----------



## Sammy Royal

Many of my bags go well together with my just arrived HG La Femme aux Semelles de Vent CSGM.  Would like to share these two with you:


----------



## Goodfrtune




----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> Love the Losanges this season... Brazil Losange PM with Lizzy Sac Eugenie:
> View attachment 3826943
> 
> And The Parade Losange GM with my DS and So Black Rodeo:
> View attachment 3826944





Sammy Royal said:


> Many of my bags go well together with my just arrived HG La Femme aux Semelles de Vent CSGM.  Would like to share these two with you:
> View attachment 3826950
> View attachment 3826951



Absolutely in love with all three pictures my dear! Your HG CSGM is making my heart flutter [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## SugarHazard

varvara said:


> A bit off topic here but really some Togo batches lately look like CT! Your bag is beautiful and the Savana is one of my fave "newer" issues.  lovely pairing.



Aww, thank you. 

I don't have anything in Clemence and this is my first Togo piece. Comparing it to my Fjord, the leather is less veiny and a lot thinner. Still very soft, smooshy and beautiful but I can see that it will get slouchy eventually.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Here you go..


----------



## lanit

Could not resist beton with gold hardware in mini roulis. Here with Tapis Persian.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

This is beautiful!!!


----------



## Livia1

lanit said:


> Could not resist beton with gold hardware in mini roulis. Here with Tapis Persian.
> View attachment 3831537



What a pretty combination!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> Could not resist beton with gold hardware in mini roulis. Here with Tapis Persian.
> View attachment 3831537



Love the combo lanit! Still drooling over your new roulis!


----------



## lanit

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This is beautiful!!!





Livia1 said:


> What a pretty combination!





eternallove4bag said:


> Love the combo lanit! Still drooling over your new roulis!



Thanks ODEDIHAIMS, Livia, and eternal; been searching for a light colored bag for a while now.


----------



## sissy milano

imprimeur fou - couverture d'ex libris (from men dep)
constance box mini rouge H


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> Could not resist beton with gold hardware in mini roulis. Here with Tapis Persian.
> View attachment 3831537


swooning over here! This could be an ad! LOVELY beyond words, lanit!


----------



## Ladybaga

sissy milano said:


> imprimeur fou - couverture d'ex libris (from men dep)
> constance box mini rouge H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832821


sissy,
You never disappoint us.  Love the sophistication of these classic beauties! Happy Fall!


----------



## lanit

sissy milano said:


> imprimeur fou - couverture d'ex libris (from men dep)
> constance box mini rouge H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832821


Sissy, soooo gorgeous dear, and so ready for fall!


----------



## lanit

Ladybaga said:


> swooning over here! This could be an ad! LOVELY beyond words, lanit!


Thanks dear LadyB. Hope you are enjoying your beautiful Constance! Would love to see some photos of it again!


----------



## BirkinLover77

sissy milano said:


> imprimeur fou - couverture d'ex libris (from men dep)
> constance box mini rouge H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832821


Stunning! Beautiful pairing and love it.


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely in love with all three pictures my dear! Your HG CSGM is making my heart flutter [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Dear *eternal*, thank you so much!!  My heart is also still fluttering...


----------



## Sammy Royal

lanit said:


> Could not resist beton with gold hardware in mini roulis. Here with Tapis Persian.
> View attachment 3831537


Dear *lanit*, your mini roulis is TDF...  Lovely combo!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> imprimeur fou - couverture d'ex libris (from men dep)
> constance box mini rouge H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832821


*sissy*, this is GORGEOUS...!!  Which cw is this?


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> Thanks dear LadyB. Hope you are enjoying your beautiful Constance! Would love to see some photos of it again!


Yes! I am enjoying my constance so much! Thank you!  I will post a pic tomorrow. (i have a new shawl to post. )


----------



## sissy milano

Ladybaga said:


> sissy,
> You never disappoint us.  Love the sophistication of these classic beauties! Happy Fall!





lanit said:


> Sissy, soooo gorgeous dear, and so ready for fall!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning! Beautiful pairing and love it.





Sammy Royal said:


> *sissy*, this is GORGEOUS...!!  Which cw is this?



thank you dear ladies and lovely fall to you  
the cw is 10 Sammy


----------



## Ladybaga

For lanit: pirouette au gallop and Constance 24. I've also attached a picture paired with my Kelly pochette. I think in this lighting, the pochette is a better match. My blue indigo Kelly works well, too. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 3833915
> View attachment 3833916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For lanit: pirouette au gallop and Constance 24. I've also attached a picture paired with my Kelly pochette. I think in this lighting, the pochette is a better match. My blue indigo Kelly works well, too. Thanks for letting me share.


Your KP is pure perfection!


----------



## Ladybaga

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Your KP is pure perfection!


Thank you so much! I've had it for about three years and find so many ways to wear it.  Since its a matte gator, it can go casually or dressy. Have a nice evening!


----------



## lanit

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 3833915
> View attachment 3833916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For lanit: pirouette au gallop and Constance 24. I've also attached a picture paired with my Kelly pochette. I think in this lighting, the pochette is a better match. My blue indigo Kelly works well, too. Thanks for letting me share.


Marvelous H bags dear LadyB. Your choices are always so perfect for you! Can you please remember nd me of the color and leather of your Constance? Was it Trench?


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> imprimeur fou - couverture d'ex libris (from men dep)
> constance box mini rouge H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832821


Your pictures and pairings my dear are always spot on and have me drooling no end! C in box is delicious ... so beautiful with the shawl [emoji173]️



Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 3833915
> View attachment 3833916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For lanit: pirouette au gallop and Constance 24. I've also attached a picture paired with my Kelly pochette. I think in this lighting, the pochette is a better match. My blue indigo Kelly works well, too. Thanks for letting me share.



Absolutely gorgeous shawl and bags! I love how this shawl is versatile enough to go with different color bags![emoji173]️


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> Marvelous H bags dear LadyB. Your choices are always so perfect for you! Can you please remember nd me of the color and leather of your Constance? Was it Trench?


Thank you, lanit. The sales receipt says swift natural sable.


----------



## Ladybaga

eternallove4bag said:


> Your pictures and pairings my dear are always spot on and have me drooling no end! C in box is delicious ... so beautiful with the shawl [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous shawl and bags! I love how this shawl is versatile enough to go with different color bags![emoji173]️


Thank you so much! If I can score a vert vertigo bag, I'll be all set.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 3833915
> View attachment 3833916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For lanit: pirouette au gallop and Constance 24. I've also attached a picture paired with my Kelly pochette. I think in this lighting, the pochette is a better match. My blue indigo Kelly works well, too. Thanks for letting me share.


Absolutely stunning pairing and combo! Enjoy your day


----------



## Ladybaga

BirkinLover77 said:


> Absolutely stunning pairing and combo! Enjoy your day


Thank you so much! I hope you are having a great day!


----------



## seasounds

This thread is really wonderful.  It's such a lovely way to demonstrate our artistic flair in gorgeous H pairings (which are far better than wine and food pairings as they last so much longer!)


----------



## lanit

Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *lanit*, your mini roulis is TDF...  Lovely combo!!!


Thanks Sammy!


----------



## poptarts

PdV shawl + Bleu Tempete mini Octogone + something soft and furry


----------



## seasounds

poptarts said:


> View attachment 3836987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PdV shawl + Bleu Tempete mini Octogone + something soft and furry


Wow! The bag is gorgeous!  But for the life of me, I can't figure out what the soft and furry thing is.  Stuffed animal?  Ear muffs?  Faceless pet??


----------



## poptarts

seasounds said:


> Wow! The bag is gorgeous!  But for the life of me, I can't figure out what the soft and furry thing is.  Stuffed animal?  Ear muffs?  Faceless pet??



Thank you! The little guy is an owl, he does look faceless in my photo haha. Here's a better picture of him:


----------



## sissy milano

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 3833915
> View attachment 3833916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For lanit: pirouette au gallop and Constance 24. I've also attached a picture paired with my Kelly pochette. I think in this lighting, the pochette is a better match. My blue indigo Kelly works well, too. Thanks for letting me share.



totally faint! I'm truly in love with this CSGM, truly an unconventional beauty with all this color 
and the bags both 


poptarts said:


> View attachment 3836987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PdV shawl + Bleu Tempete mini Octogone + something soft and furry



wowwwww this is sparkling amazing!!! congrats for the taste!


----------



## Ladybaga

sissy milano said:


> totally faint! I'm truly in love with this CSGM, truly an unconventional beauty with all this color
> and the bags both
> 
> 
> wowwwww this is sparkling amazing!!! congrats for the taste!


Thank you so much, sissy! I am excited that fall is finally here so that I can start wearing the shawl. Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## bobkat1991

View attachment 3842493

	

		
			
		

		
	
Tyger, Tyger CSGM cw 3, with Bleu Orage Picotin 26


----------



## bobkat1991

I have no idea why this picture rotated on me!


----------



## seasounds

Presenting my brand new B30 in etoupe (haven't taken the plastic off yet) and a very vintage Napolean (I think it might be original issue).


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3842690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why this picture rotated on me!


I thought I needed more coffee! (he he he!)  LOVE Tyger Tyger! Your pico always has me swooning, too.  You pictures are always so beautiful! You have great style!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

seasounds said:


> Presenting my brand new B30 in etoupe (haven't taken the plastic off yet) and a very vintage Napolean (I think it might be original issue).
> View attachment 3857394


Perfect match! Congrats on your new bag!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

seasounds said:


> Presenting my brand new B30 in etoupe (haven't taken the plastic off yet) and a very vintage Napolean (I think it might be original issue).
> View attachment 3857394



A BIG etoupe fan here! Congrats on your new b! Lovely grains and veining


----------



## bobkat1991

Ladybaga said:


> I thought I needed more coffee! (he he he!)  LOVE Tyger Tyger! Your pico always has me swooning, too.  You pictures are always so beautiful! You have great style!!!


Ladybaga, have more coffee!  I'm a tea addict, and can always find an excuse for more!   Thank you so much for your compliments, they brighten my day!


----------



## seasounds

Ladybaga said:


> Perfect match! Congrats on your new bag!!!





GNIPPOHS said:


> A BIG etoupe fan here! Congrats on your new b! Lovely grains and veining



Thank you so much, ladies.  This is the first bag I've purchased from a US boutique.  I've have the most marvelous experience and am truly grateful to a wonderful SA.


----------



## Julide

Playing around with my shawls. The weather has been amazing! No need for my GMs yet. Anxiously waiting to use them!!


----------



## Maedi

Julide said:


> Playing around with my shawls. The weather has been amazing! No need for my GMs yet. Anxiously waiting to use them!!



Wonderful combinations and color plays. Thanks for sharing and blowing some cooler temperatures your way.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Julide said:


> Playing around with my shawls. The weather has been amazing! No need for my GMs yet. Anxiously waiting to use them!!



Loving the neutral pairings Julide. Twins on the dallet, its just of of the best ones!


----------



## Julide

GNIPPOHS said:


> Loving the neutral pairings Julide. Twins on the dallet, its just of of the best ones!



Thank you *Gnippohs*!!Happy to be twins with you!!



Maedi said:


> Wonderful combinations and color plays. Thanks for sharing and blowing some cooler temperatures your way.



*Maedi* thank you!!I am looking forward to the shawl season!!


And many thanks for all the likes!!


----------



## cavalla

First comes flowers of South Africa then comes the unusual GHW (for me) Bleu de Malte CDC, eventually this unexpected Constance showed up. Pick your scarves carefully, ladies, they’re the prelude to your (already known or not yet thought of) dream bag!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

cavalla said:


> First comes flowers of South Africa then comes the unusual GHW (for me) Bleu de Malte CDC, eventually this unexpected Constance showed up. Pick your scarves carefully, ladies, they’re the prelude to your (already known or not yet thought of) dream bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861918


Stunning C and accessories!   Absolute WOW!!!


----------



## cavalla

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Stunning C and accessories!   Absolute WOW!!!



Thank you. I'm lucky to have an awesome SA that always surprises me.


----------



## cavalla

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 3833915
> View attachment 3833916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For lanit: pirouette au gallop and Constance 24. I've also attached a picture paired with my Kelly pochette. I think in this lighting, the pochette is a better match. My blue indigo Kelly works well, too. Thanks for letting me share.



These pairings are gorgeous especially with that KP! Now I'm asking myself why I didn't pick up this PaG CW??


----------



## eternallove4bag

cavalla said:


> First comes flowers of South Africa then comes the unusual GHW (for me) Bleu de Malte CDC, eventually this unexpected Constance showed up. Pick your scarves carefully, ladies, they’re the prelude to your (already known or not yet thought of) dream bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861918



Omg! This is one STUNNING pic! The C my dear is total drool worthy and I absolutely love how you have paired it with the scarf and cdc [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

cavalla said:


> First comes flowers of South Africa then comes the unusual GHW (for me) Bleu de Malte CDC, eventually this unexpected Constance showed up. Pick your scarves carefully, ladies, they’re the prelude to your (already known or not yet thought of) dream bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861918



Aaaaah!!! FABULOUS!!!


----------



## cavalla

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! This is one STUNNING pic! The C my dear is total drool worthy and I absolutely love how you have paired it with the scarf and cdc [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you, dear EL4B!


----------



## cavalla

BBC said:


> Aaaaah!!! FABULOUS!!!



Dear BBC, thank you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

cavalla said:


> First comes flowers of South Africa then comes the unusual GHW (for me) Bleu de Malte CDC, eventually this unexpected Constance showed up. Pick your scarves carefully, ladies, they’re the prelude to your (already known or not yet thought of) dream bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861918


Wow! Absolutely stunning and beautiful combo and pairing!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cavalla said:


> First comes flowers of South Africa then comes the unusual GHW (for me) Bleu de Malte CDC, eventually this unexpected Constance showed up. Pick your scarves carefully, ladies, they’re the prelude to your (already known or not yet thought of) dream bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861918


The scales on this C is perfect !


----------



## PriShuang

Already post on Ins. My Etoupe b30 with Pirouette au Galop. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Julide

PriShuang said:


> Already post on Ins. My Etoupe b30 with Pirouette au Galop. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862480




Love your Ghost!!!


----------



## cavalla

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Absolutely stunning and beautiful combo and pairing!!



Thank you for the sweet compliments. I appreciate it.


----------



## cavalla

chkpfbeliever said:


> The scales on this C is perfect !



Thank you. That's what my SA said, but I was too in love with the color and unfamiliar with exotic leathers that I'm just starting to learn what to look at of the leather now. A lot of research has to be done!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

cavalla said:


> First comes flowers of South Africa then comes the unusual GHW (for me) Bleu de Malte CDC, eventually this unexpected Constance showed up. Pick your scarves carefully, ladies, they’re the prelude to your (already known or not yet thought of) dream bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861918



I cannot ‘like’ this enough my dear! Your constance is STUNNING, the scales, the shine and the color! Pls post more photos!


----------



## cavalla

GNIPPOHS said:


> I cannot ‘like’ this enough my dear! Your constance is STUNNING, the scales, the shine and the color! Pls post more photos!



And I can't thank you enough for your input!!


----------



## TankerToad

Etain GHW Bolide 27cm and Sintra CW 03


----------



## Julide

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3863100
> View attachment 3863102
> 
> Etain GHW Bolide 27cm and Sintra CW 03


Wow!! Beautiful combo!! Just when I thought I could look forward to SS18...


----------



## Ladybaga

cavalla said:


> These pairings are gorgeous especially with that KP! Now I'm asking myself why I didn't pick up this PaG CW??


Thank you, cavalla! I think it is so versatile because of the four color choices of horses on one shawl.  It reminds me of pastel drawings from art class.


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3863100
> View attachment 3863102
> 
> Etain GHW Bolide 27cm and Sintra CW 03


So Beautiful, TankerToad! Hugs to you and hope you are doing well, sweet friend!


----------



## Ladybaga

cavalla said:


> First comes flowers of South Africa then comes the unusual GHW (for me) Bleu de Malte CDC, eventually this unexpected Constance showed up. Pick your scarves carefully, ladies, they’re the prelude to your (already known or not yet thought of) dream bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861918


This picture just made my day! What a GORGEOUS handbag and CDC!!! Your Flowers of South Africa ties it beautifully together! Thank you for sharing this and enjoy!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Julide said:


> Playing around with my shawls. The weather has been amazing! No need for my GMs yet. Anxiously waiting to use them!!


STUNNING!  I love the sophistication of all of your pairings! Very cool and chic!


----------



## Julide

Ladybaga said:


> STUNNING!  I love the sophistication of all of your pairings! Very cool and chic!


Thank you Ladybaga!!


----------



## PriShuang

Julide said:


> Love your Ghost!!!



Thank you[emoji257]


----------



## cavalla

Ladybaga said:


> Thank you, cavalla! I think it is so versatile because of the four color choices of horses on one shawl.  It reminds me of pastel drawings from art class.



I totally agree. You pair it so beautifully. It must be the top I was wearing when I tried it on. Now I'm rethinking about it. Thank you for the sweet compliments on the bag. I'm really excited about it indeed.


----------



## Ladybaga

cavalla said:


> I totally agree. You pair it so beautifully. It must be the top I was wearing when I tried it on. Now I'm rethinking about it. Thank you for the sweet compliments on the bag. I'm really excited about it indeed.


Thank you! You have so many beautiful bags and accessories! you should re-try this one on. It will look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Some pairings with the Bdm birdie...

Cavalleria d’etriers



Dallet



Lastly for fun with the dots... with clic clac a pois


----------



## luckylove

GNIPPOHS said:


> Some pairings with the Bdm birdie...
> 
> Cavalleria d’etriers
> View attachment 3868123
> 
> 
> Dallet
> View attachment 3868127
> 
> 
> Lastly for fun with the dots... with clic clac a pois
> View attachment 3868131



Beautiful pairings!


----------



## cavalla

GNIPPOHS said:


> Some pairings with the Bdm birdie...
> 
> Cavalleria d’etriers
> View attachment 3868123
> 
> 
> Dallet
> View attachment 3868127
> 
> 
> Lastly for fun with the dots... with clic clac a pois
> View attachment 3868131



Ahhhhhh Gorgeous!!! I love all these pairings, but that Dallet is especially subtle yet very interesting! Sophistication!


----------



## Julide

GNIPPOHS said:


> Some pairings with the Bdm birdie...
> 
> Cavalleria d’etriers
> View attachment 3868123
> 
> 
> Dallet
> View attachment 3868127
> 
> 
> Lastly for fun with the dots... with clic clac a pois
> View attachment 3868131


Beautiful pairings. All work so well with your birdie!!


----------



## Serva1

GNIPPOHS said:


> Some pairings with the Bdm birdie...
> 
> Cavalleria d’etriers
> View attachment 3868123
> 
> 
> Dallet
> View attachment 3868127
> 
> 
> Lastly for fun with the dots... with clic clac a pois
> View attachment 3868131



Thank you Gnippohs, beautiful pairings and your bdm birdie [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## werner

Extraordinary pairings, Gnippohs...


----------



## Notorious Pink

GNIPPOHS said:


> Some pairings with the Bdm birdie...
> 
> Cavalleria d’etriers
> View attachment 3868123
> 
> 
> Dallet
> View attachment 3868127
> 
> 
> Lastly for fun with the dots... with clic clac a pois
> View attachment 3868131



These are truly stunning pairings, GNIPPOHS. LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!
I used to have that Cavalleria shawl - my one H regret is letting it go! Ah, it's perfection!!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

luckylove said:


> Beautiful pairings!



Thank you luckylove! 



cavalla said:


> Ahhhhhh Gorgeous!!! I love all these pairings, but that Dallet is especially subtle yet very interesting! Sophistication!



Thank you dear Both my dallet (the other is the cream with red border) get ALOT of use, they really go with most bags!



Julide said:


> Beautiful pairings. All work so well with your birdie!!



Thank you Julide  i just received my PaG thanks to you... cannot wait to play with it!



Serva1 said:


> Thank you Gnippohs, beautiful pairings and your bdm birdie [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you Serva! 



werner said:


> Extraordinary pairings, Gnippohs...



Thank you werner 



BBC said:


> These are truly stunning pairings, GNIPPOHS. LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!
> I used to have that Cavalleria shawl - my one H regret is letting it go! Ah, it's perfection!!!!



Thanks BBC! Ooo no need to regret... am sure this season there will be new designs for us to obssess over


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Some pairings with the Bdm birdie...
> 
> Cavalleria d’etriers
> View attachment 3868123
> 
> 
> Dallet
> View attachment 3868127
> 
> 
> Lastly for fun with the dots... with clic clac a pois
> View attachment 3868131



Omg! Look at these pictures! Both Ms. Birdie and the pairings with the shawls have me drooling! My dear I am in love with these pics [emoji7][emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Going gold today ... wishing everyone a fabulous day[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Look at these pictures! Both Ms. Birdie and the pairings with the shawls have me drooling! My dear I am in love with these pics [emoji7][emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji7][emoji7]





eternallove4bag said:


> Going gold today ... wishing everyone a fabulous day[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[ATTACH=full]3868962[/ATTACH]



Thank you eternallove4bag!   Your pic is AMAZING, bag... shawl.... accessories.... Looks like an ad!


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag!   Your pic is AMAZING, bag... shawl.... accessories.... Looks like an ad!



You are too kind my dear GNIPPOHS [emoji8]... hehe didn’t realize how many of the gold accessories I had fallen prey too till I took a pic [emoji28]... H is a slippery slope indeed [emoji5]


----------



## Croisette7

eternallove4bag said:


> Going gold today ... wishing everyone a fabulous day[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868962


Absolutely elegant together, dear *eternal!*


----------



## Serva1

eternallove4bag said:


> Going gold today ... wishing everyone a fabulous day[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868962



So beautiful, gold with gold. I wish I could create something like this in barenia one day [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Croisette7 said:


> Absolutely elegant together, dear *eternal!*


Thank you so much dear Croisette  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Serva1 said:


> So beautiful, gold with gold. I wish I could create something like this in barenia one day [emoji3]


Thank you so much my dear[emoji8][emoji173]️... oooh I love barenia and the KD in the picture is actually barenia! Is it crazy that I actually love the smell of barenia so much I find myself actually sniffing the leather?[emoji87][emoji28]... absolutely love your beautiful collection btw[emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear Croisette  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear[emoji8][emoji173]️... oooh I love barenia and the KD in the picture is actually barenia! Is it crazy that I actually love the smell of barenia so much I find myself actually sniffing the leather?[emoji87][emoji28]... absolutely love your beautiful collection btw[emoji173]️



Thank you [emoji173]️ Sniffing leather [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] makes totally sence +1


----------



## eternallove4bag

Serva1 said:


> Thank you [emoji173]️ Sniffing leather [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] makes totally sence +1



[emoji38][emoji8][emoji1373]... hahaha! Only H lovers can understand our eccentricities [emoji173]️[emoji28]


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Going gold today ... wishing everyone a fabulous day[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868962


Dreamy...like a fantasie come to life...


----------



## ryomat

Here is my B25 in Ciel with the new cashmere shawl "Pirouette au Galop" in Marine/ Naturel/ Beige Rose
Thanks for letting me share. I seldom post


----------



## eternallove4bag

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3869553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my B25 in Ciel with the new cashmere shawl "Pirouette au Galop" in Marine/ Naturel/ Beige Rose
> Thanks for letting me share. I seldom post



So pretty! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermezzy said:


> Dreamy...like a fantasie come to life...



Thank you so much!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin. 


A close-up.


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin.
> View attachment 3870503
> 
> A close-up.
> View attachment 3870505



W[emoji175]W!!!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin.
> View attachment 3870503
> 
> A close-up.
> View attachment 3870505


Fabulous!!


----------



## Ladybaga

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin.
> View attachment 3870503
> 
> A close-up.
> View attachment 3870505


This is one of the prettiest combinations I have ever seen!


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> W[emoji175]W!!!!!





Rhl2987 said:


> Fabulous!!





Ladybaga said:


> This is one of the prettiest combinations I have ever seen!


Thank you ladies!


----------



## Serva1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin.
> View attachment 3870503
> 
> A close-up.
> View attachment 3870505



Perfect pairings, love everything in this pic [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## ryomat

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thanks so much


----------



## ryomat

eternallove4bag said:


> Going gold today ... wishing everyone a fabulous day[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868962


Lovely Goldie



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin.
> View attachment 3870503
> 
> A close-up.
> View attachment 3870505


Very beautiful


----------



## luckylove

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin.
> View attachment 3870503
> 
> A close-up.
> View attachment 3870505



Wow! So much gorgeousness in one spot! Love your RP collection!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3869553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my B25 in Ciel with the new cashmere shawl "Pirouette au Galop" in Marine/ Naturel/ Beige Rose
> Thanks for letting me share. I seldom post



So adorable...  the b25 and this PaG cw... Pls post more here!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin.
> View attachment 3870503
> 
> A close-up.
> View attachment 3870505



*PERFECT match indeed xiangxiang! So much RP goodness.. you just got the b? Congrats! *


----------



## Hermezzy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin.
> View attachment 3870503
> 
> A close-up.
> View attachment 3870505


Dreamy...one almost loses sense of time looking at this.  So exquisite...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Serva1 said:


> Perfect pairings, love everything in this pic [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]





luckylove said:


> Wow! So much gorgeousness in one spot! Love your RP collection!





GNIPPOHS said:


> *PERFECT match indeed xiangxiang! So much RP goodness.. you just got the b? Congrats! *





Hermezzy said:


> Dreamy...one almost loses sense of time looking at this.  So exquisite...


Thank you all for your kind words! I picked up this baby B a couple of weeks ago. But I haven't used it yet.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ryomat said:


> Lovely Goldie
> 
> 
> Very beautiful



Thank you my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin.
> View attachment 3870503
> 
> A close-up.
> View attachment 3870505



This picture is everything [emoji7][emoji179][emoji7][emoji179]


----------



## chicinthecity777

eternallove4bag said:


> This picture is everything [emoji7][emoji179][emoji7][emoji179]


Thank you dear!


----------



## [vogue]

PriShuang said:


> Already post on Ins. My Etoupe b30 with Pirouette au Galop. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862480



Darling where is this fabulous charm from? Love the scream mask!


----------



## eternallove4bag

It’s a carfie but since it’s Ms. Anemone out with one of my favorite shawls thought this picture would fit in nicely here too [emoji28][emoji171][emoji171]... happy Tuesday everyone [emoji171]


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s a carfie but since it’s Ms. Anemone out with one of my favorite shawls thought this picture would fit in nicely here too [emoji28][emoji171][emoji171]... happy Tuesday everyone [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873463



Beautiful pic!


----------



## Ladybaga

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s a carfie but since it’s Ms. Anemone out with one of my favorite shawls thought this picture would fit in nicely here too [emoji28][emoji171][emoji171]... happy Tuesday everyone [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873463


All I can say is, "YUM!"


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you everyone for your likes [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]




BBC said:


> Beautiful pic!


Thank you so much my dear [emoji8][emoji171][emoji171]



Ladybaga said:


> All I can say is, "YUM!"



Hehehe! Love this color too [emoji8]... thank you so much[emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s a carfie but since it’s Ms. Anemone out with one of my favorite shawls thought this picture would fit in nicely here too [emoji28][emoji171][emoji171]... happy Tuesday everyone [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873463



Beautiful *eternallove4bag! *Love how you matched the shoes with the bag interior too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Beautiful *eternallove4bag! *Love how you matched the shoes with the bag interior too!



Thank u so much my dear GNIPPOHS [emoji8][emoji8]... hehe had to match the bag somehow and I was like ok purple shoes with purple bag will be taking this matchy matchy side of me a little too far so settled for matching the inside of the bag to my shoes [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Croisette7

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s a carfie but since it’s Ms. Anemone out with one of my favorite shawls thought this picture would fit in nicely here too [emoji28][emoji171][emoji171]... happy Tuesday everyone [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873463


Gorgeous, *eternal!*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Croisette7 said:


> Gorgeous, *eternal!*



Thank you so much my dear Croisette [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BirkinLover77

GNIPPOHS said:


> Some pairings with the Bdm birdie...
> 
> Cavalleria d’etriers
> View attachment 3868123
> 
> 
> Dallet
> View attachment 3868127
> 
> 
> Lastly for fun with the dots... with clic clac a pois
> View attachment 3868131


Wow! Stunning!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

eternallove4bag said:


> Going gold today ... wishing everyone a fabulous day[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868962


So Beautiful! Love the neutral! Enjoy your day


----------



## BirkinLover77

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3869553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my B25 in Ciel with the new cashmere shawl "Pirouette au Galop" in Marine/ Naturel/ Beige Rose
> Thanks for letting me share. I seldom post


Beautiful pairing! 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin.
> View attachment 3870503
> 
> A close-up.
> View attachment 3870505





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin.
> View attachment 3870503
> 
> A close-up.
> View attachment 3870505


Love the colors! Amazing details!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s a carfie but since it’s Ms. Anemone out with one of my favorite shawls thought this picture would fit in nicely here too [emoji28][emoji171][emoji171]... happy Tuesday everyone [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873463


Stunning! Love it!


----------



## stillfabulous

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin.



Oh, my! I think my heart just skipped a beat!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BirkinLover77 said:


> So Beautiful! Love the neutral! Enjoy your day





BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning! Love it!



Thank you so much my dear[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... wishing you an amazing day ahead [emoji173]️


----------



## TankerToad

I'm taking a little liberty here but couldn't resist sharing 
Dolce and Gabbana embroidered denim are a perfect match to my bag 
Going to make exception to my "no denim" rule for these pants 
They match my bag after all [emoji6]


----------



## seasounds

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3877798
> View attachment 3877799
> 
> I'm taking a little liberty here but couldn't resist sharing
> Dolce and Gabbana embroidered denim are a perfect match to my bag
> Going to make exception to my "no denim" rule for these pants
> They match my bag after all [emoji6]


Perfection!


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3877798
> View attachment 3877799
> 
> I'm taking a little liberty here but couldn't resist sharing
> Dolce and Gabbana embroidered denim are a perfect match to my bag
> Going to make exception to my "no denim" rule for these pants
> They match my bag after all [emoji6]


What a perfect match! BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3877798
> View attachment 3877799
> 
> I'm taking a little liberty here but couldn't resist sharing
> Dolce and Gabbana embroidered denim are a perfect match to my bag
> Going to make exception to my "no denim" rule for these pants
> They match my bag after all [emoji6]



Wow these really are perfect!!! 
I would make this exception too (wow, we are SO alike!!!)


----------



## LQYB

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3877798
> View attachment 3877799
> 
> I'm taking a little liberty here but couldn't resist sharing
> Dolce and Gabbana embroidered denim are a perfect match to my bag
> Going to make exception to my "no denim" rule for these pants
> They match my bag after all [emoji6]


This is so dreamy ! TT , can you please post an action with the jean ? to die for bag as well


----------



## TankerToad

seasounds said:


> Perfection!


Thank you [emoji173]️



Ladybaga said:


> What a perfect match! BEAUTIFUL!!!


Hi my Dear -- thank you - been looking for a fun outfit for this bag -
A bit out of my comfort zone but in a good way 


BBC said:


> Wow these really are perfect!!!
> I would make this exception too (wow, we are SO alike!!!)


We really are - almost scary sometimes 



LQYB said:


> This is so dreamy ! TT , can you please post an action with the jean ? to die for bag as well


I will [emoji8]once I decide on the blouse/top
Picked up a rose azalea  small H belt wear with the embroidered denim
Excited to pull it all together


----------



## werner

Extraordinary pairing, TT


----------



## chicinthecity777

"Two birds with one stone" with Jardin a Sintra CW 10: bleu/ultra violet/orange.


----------



## seasounds

xiangxiang0731 said:


> "Two birds with one stone" with Jardin a Sintra CW 10: bleu/ultra violet/orange.
> View attachment 3878442
> View attachment 3878443


These are so beautiful!! Absolutely perfect pairings.


----------



## chicinthecity777

seasounds said:


> These are so beautiful!! Absolutely perfect pairings.


Thank you dear! You are so sweet!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3877798
> View attachment 3877799
> 
> I'm taking a little liberty here but couldn't resist sharing
> Dolce and Gabbana embroidered denim are a perfect match to my bag
> Going to make exception to my "no denim" rule for these pants
> They match my bag after all [emoji6]



This is such a fun pairing TankerToad, the details on the jeans are amazing


----------



## GNIPPOHS

xiangxiang0731 said:


> "Two birds with one stone" with Jardin a Sintra CW 10: bleu/ultra violet/orange.
> View attachment 3878442
> View attachment 3878443



V pretty matches xiangxiang! What color is your constance elan?? I love this size!


----------



## hclubfan

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3877798
> View attachment 3877799
> 
> I'm taking a little liberty here but couldn't resist sharing
> Dolce and Gabbana embroidered denim are a perfect match to my bag
> Going to make exception to my "no denim" rule for these pants
> They match my bag after all [emoji6]


Those jeans are AMAZING TankerToad!!! Gorgeous with the bag


----------



## chicinthecity777

GNIPPOHS said:


> V pretty matches xiangxiang! What color is your constance elan?? I love this size!


Thank you dear! It's BE.


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> Thank you [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Hi my Dear -- thank you - been looking for a fun outfit for this bag -
> A bit out of my comfort zone but in a good way
> 
> We really are - almost scary sometimes
> 
> 
> I will [emoji8]once I decide on the blouse/top
> Picked up a rose azalea  small H belt wear with the embroidered denim
> Excited to pull it all together



I am your cheerleader! You are so chic, you can wear it all!!!! You know we all want mod shots!


----------



## werner

xiangxiang0731 said:


> "Two birds with one stone" with Jardin a Sintra CW 10: bleu/ultra violet/orange.
> View attachment 3878442
> View attachment 3878443


What a magnificent pairing...as usual, your taste is exquisite


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Baby B Rose Pourpre with Zanobie shawl and persinalised gloves from last year, also in Rose Pourpre but different leather in lamb skin.
> View attachment 3870503
> 
> A close-up.
> View attachment 3870505



Beautiful bag, perfect pairing, *XX0731*!!



TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3877798
> View attachment 3877799
> 
> I'm taking a little liberty here but couldn't resist sharing
> Dolce and Gabbana embroidered denim are a perfect match to my bag
> Going to make exception to my "no denim" rule for these pants
> They match my bag after all [emoji6]



Love this!  Thanks for sharing, *TankerToad*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

werner said:


> What a magnificent pairing...as usual, your taste is exquisite


Thank you sweetie! It's very kind of you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Beautiful bag, perfect pairing, *XX0731*!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## lanit

Stunni


xiangxiang0731 said:


> "Two birds with one stone" with Jardin a Sintra CW 10: bleu/ultra violet/orange.
> View attachment 3878442
> View attachment 3878443


stunning combos xiangxiang; congrats on your new silk and bags!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3877798
> View attachment 3877799
> 
> I'm taking a little liberty here but couldn't resist sharing
> Dolce and Gabbana embroidered denim are a perfect match to my bag
> Going to make exception to my "no denim" rule for these pants
> They match my bag after all [emoji6]


I love how the embroidery on the denim matches the bag [emoji108][emoji108][emoji173]️[emoji173]️



xiangxiang0731 said:


> "Two birds with one stone" with Jardin a Sintra CW 10: bleu/ultra violet/orange.
> View attachment 3878442
> View attachment 3878443



Stunning [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chicinthecity777

lanit said:


> stunning combos xiangxiang; congrats on your new silk and bags!


Thank you *lanit*! 


eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you dear!


----------



## LQYB

xiangxiang0731 said:


> "Two birds with one stone" with Jardin a Sintra CW 10: bleu/ultra violet/orange.
> View attachment 3878442
> View attachment 3878443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> Beautiful xiang xiang ! congrats ! Constance Elan is such a good design, enjoy ! I use my Elan a lot ! and 25 B is very versatile as well. well done !


----------



## LQYB

Inspired by TT , here I am , Paring the very new Jige Elan 29 ( Nude/Lime/Bdx/Mala/Pop/Aza/Zep)


----------



## LQYB

Very new love , Jage Elan 29 , Constance Wallet ( Gris Asphalte , Rose Gold in epson ) 
Paired with 
New love cashmere shawl : Selle d’Officer en Geande Tenue


----------



## chicinthecity777

LQYB said:


> Beautiful xiang xiang ! congrats ! Constance Elan is such a good design, enjoy ! I use my Elan a lot ! and 25 B is very versatile as well. well done !


Thank you sweetie! The elan shape looks so much better on me! And I am still getting used to the B25 but the size is so cute!


----------



## chicinthecity777

LQYB said:


> Very new love , Jage Elan 29 , Constance Wallet ( Gris Asphalte , Rose Gold in epson )
> Paired with
> New love cashmere shawl : Selle d’Officer en Geande Tenue


Absolutely gorgeous! Especially love the jige!


----------



## LQYB

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Especially love the jige!


Thank you Xiangxiang ! In real life i can’t stop touching the leather , a great little thing for up coming season , i will use her a lot


----------



## TankerToad

LQYB said:


> Inspired by TT , here I am , Paring the very new Jige Elan 29 ( Nude/Lime/Bdx/Mala/Pop/Aza/Zep)



Wow!
Perfection 
Adore that new Jige 
It's incredible
And the denim is spectacular too
Love ALL!!


----------



## seasounds

LQYB said:


> Inspired by TT , here I am , Paring the very new Jige Elan 29 ( Nude/Lime/Bdx/Mala/Pop/Aza/Zep)


Fantastic!  For some reason this picture is making me crave M&Ms!


----------



## seasounds

LQYB said:


> Very new love , Jage Elan 29 , Constance Wallet ( Gris Asphalte , Rose Gold in epson )
> Paired with
> New love cashmere shawl : Selle d’Officer en Geande Tenue


Would love to see modeling pics with the CSGM!


----------



## LQYB

seasounds said:


> Would love to see modeling pics with the CSGM!


Will post when I am wearing it. Thank you Seasonds !


----------



## LQYB

seasounds said:


> Fantastic!  For some reason this picture is making me crave M&Ms!





TankerToad said:


> Wow!
> Perfection
> Adore that new Jige
> It's incredible
> And the denim is spectacular too
> Love ALL!!


Thank you TT ! Yes the Veau Doblis is such a special leather to touch , these trims colors are so very refreshing


----------



## LQYB

Off topic again. one more pairing , let the little 25 Birkin ( Vert Veronesee , PHw , Epsom ) to join he party 
Love small bags so much recently


----------



## eternallove4bag

Wishing everyone a happy Hump day [emoji173]️


----------



## Julide

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Hump day [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880873


Beautiful shawl!could you please tell the design?


----------



## cavalla

LQYB said:


> Inspired by TT , here I am , Paring the very new Jige Elan 29 ( Nude/Lime/Bdx/Mala/Pop/Aza/Zep)



Wow! Just wow! Love that Jige! Is it from recent years? It's a stunner!! Congrats on that GA constance wallet too. I've recently fallen in love with constance wallet (as a clutch) as well. Everything in these photos is eye candy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you everyone for the likes [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Julide said:


> Beautiful shawl!could you please tell the design?



Thank you so much. It’s Lettres d'Erevan[emoji173]️


----------



## alismarr

This combination gets me in the mood for Christmas.


----------



## seasounds

alismarr said:


> View attachment 3882503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This combination gets me in the mood for Christmas.


Beautiful!  So elegantly festive.


----------



## alismarr

seasounds said:


> Beautiful!  So elegantly festive.


Thank you *seasounds.*


----------



## Hermezzy

alismarr said:


> View attachment 3882503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This combination gets me in the mood for Christmas.


Absolutely stunning.  Is the B color Rouge H?


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Hump day [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880873


Ultra-elegant and in the very best possible taste.  Love it!


----------



## alismarr

Thank you *Hermezzy*, it’s rubis.


----------



## Serva1

My new barenia ebene B25 with some accessories. I don’t usually carry anything chocolate but will combine it with crispy white shades. Barenia is imo the perfect excuse to wear brown [emoji3]


----------



## scholastican

Dans un jardin anglais twillies on gris mouette B30 phw this weekend. Have a good week ahead, and happy thanksgiving to stateside tpf’ers!


----------



## cavalla

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3883603
> 
> My new barenia ebene B25 with some accessories. I don’t usually carry anything chocolate but will combine it with crispy white shades. Barenia is imo the perfect excuse to wear brown [emoji3]



Serva1, this is superb! 

May I ask which scarf this is? TIA.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3883603
> 
> My new barenia ebene B25 with some accessories. I don’t usually carry anything chocolate but will combine it with crispy white shades. Barenia is imo the perfect excuse to wear brown [emoji3]



Omg! Major LOVE for this bag [emoji7][emoji7] not to mention the coordinating accessories my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

scholastican said:


> Dans un jardin anglais twillies on gris mouette B30 phw this weekend. Have a good week ahead, and happy thanksgiving to stateside tpf’ers!
> 
> View attachment 3885020



Super pretty! Ms. GM looks beautiful with the coordinating twillies [emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermezzy said:


> Ultra-elegant and in the very best possible taste.  Love it!



You are way too kind my dear! Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

When your shawl matches more than one bag you know you made a good decision[emoji12]... Ms. Malachite B30 and Ms. GA KC with Maharani.....happy Monday everyone [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## scholastican

eternallove4bag said:


> Super pretty! Ms. GM looks beautiful with the coordinating twillies [emoji170]



Thank you, EL4B! [emoji847]

Your [emoji115]is fabulous!


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> When your shawl matches more than one bag you know you made a good decision[emoji12]... Ms. Malachite B30 and Ms. GA KC with Maharani.....happy Monday everyone [emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885231


Amazing how the different bags create a totally different color look with the shawl.  Really nice!


----------



## kathydep

Getting kinda chilly! CDC CSGM + B30


----------



## Serva1

cavalla said:


> Serva1, this is superb!
> 
> May I ask which scarf this is? TIA.



Thank you cavalla [emoji3][emoji173]️, glad you enjoyed my pic. The scarf is my first 90cm silk, a present from a dear friend. Enclosed pic is from my H scarf book but found additional information on the internet.


It doesn’t say ”Zodiaque” on the scarf but ”Hemisphaerium Coeli Boreale”. The original design is by Hugo Grygkar but Loic Dubigeon has made an adaption of it. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Major LOVE for this bag [emoji7][emoji7] not to mention the coordinating accessories my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you dear eternal, always enjoy your pics [emoji173]️[emoji3] I usually don’t post so many accessories but I got a little carried away this time...[emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

eternallove4bag said:


> When your shawl matches more than one bag you know you made a good decision[emoji12]... Ms. Malachite B30 and Ms. GA KC with Maharani.....happy Monday everyone [emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885231



Love everything in this pic [emoji7] and completely agree, your Maharani is a winner with these 2 gorgeous bags!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you everyone for your likes [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



scholastican said:


> Thank you, EL4B! [emoji847]
> 
> Your [emoji115]is fabulous!


Thank you so much 



weibandy said:


> Amazing how the different bags create a totally different color look with the shawl.  Really nice!


Thank you my friend [emoji8]... agreed! Love how the shawl picks up on the different hues!



Serva1 said:


> Love everything in this pic [emoji7] and completely agree, your Maharani is a winner with these 2 gorgeous bags!!


Thank you so much dear Serva[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... in love with the design so it’s a bonus to be able to wear this shawl out with multiple bags. Even my etoupe K28 goes beautifully with this cw.


----------



## Julide

Sorry accidental post!!


----------



## cavalla

Serva1 said:


> Thank you cavalla [emoji3][emoji173]️, glad you enjoyed my pic. The scarf is my first 90cm silk, a present from a dear friend. Enclosed pic is from my H scarf book but found additional information on the internet.
> View attachment 3886078
> 
> It doesn’t say ”Zodiaque” on the scarf but ”Hemisphaerium Coeli Boreale”. The original design is by Hugo Grygkar but Loic Dubigeon has made an adaption of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear eternal, always enjoy your pics [emoji173]️[emoji3] I usually don’t post so many accessories but I got a little carried away this time...[emoji3]



Thank you for the info Serva, really appreciate it.


----------



## cavalla

eternallove4bag said:


> When your shawl matches more than one bag you know you made a good decision[emoji12]... Ms. Malachite B30 and Ms. GA KC with Maharani.....happy Monday everyone [emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885231



This is elegant, dear.


----------



## Nankali

eternallove4bag said:


> When your shawl matches more than one bag you know you made a good decision[emoji12]... Ms. Malachite B30 and Ms. GA KC with Maharani.....happy Monday everyone [emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885231



I just fainted... Love and drooling after everything in this picture!!  Green is my current favourite color and the combination with your beautiful shawl and the light greyish clutch (is it Argile??) is just TO DIE FOR! You are one lucky girl and own such a great taste!
Gotta right away find a light grey clutch, shawl like that and a green B..


----------



## LanaNagornaia

My pleasure )
Now Birkin is wearing twilly


----------



## LanaNagornaia

Here we are


----------



## eternallove4bag

LanaNagornaia said:


> My pleasure )
> Now Birkin is wearing twilly



My favorite H color and bag[emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## eternallove4bag

cavalla said:


> This is elegant, dear.


Thank you beautiful [emoji8][emoji172][emoji172]



Nankali said:


> I just fainted... Love and drooling after everything in this picture!!  Green is my current favourite color and the combination with your beautiful shawl and the light greyish clutch (is it Argile??) is just TO DIE FOR! You are one lucky girl and own such a great taste!
> Gotta right away find a light grey clutch, shawl like that and a green B..



Omg you are too sweet and you totally made my day with your sweet words  the kelly cut is Gris Asphalt, the new gray this season. These are coming to the stores right now so I am hoping you can get your hands on one. My malachite B has to be my favorite bags hands down not to mention my most used[emoji172][emoji172]... ever since I discovered my love for H, I had been coveting this bag and even though it’s been more than a year since I got it I am still as crazy about this color! [emoji28]


----------



## Possum

I'm sure you all recognise the shawl [emoji1] and when I saw the Ombre Passant wallet online I knew they would be perfect together! Passant is Indigo Evercolor [emoji170]


----------



## TankerToad

Possum said:


> I'm sure you all recognise the shawl [emoji1] and when I saw the Ombre Passant wallet online I knew they would be perfect together! Passant is Indigo Evercolor [emoji170]
> View attachment 3890087



This is an incredible combo
Adore [emoji173]️


----------



## Possum

TankerToad said:


> This is an incredible combo
> Adore [emoji173]️


Thankyou @TankerToad


----------



## eternallove4bag

Possum said:


> I'm sure you all recognise the shawl [emoji1] and when I saw the Ombre Passant wallet online I knew they would be perfect together! Passant is Indigo Evercolor [emoji170]
> View attachment 3890087



I absolutely love this [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Roulis in Rouge Grenat and Panthera Pardus [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Possum

eternallove4bag said:


> Roulis in Rouge Grenat and Panthera Pardus [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891050


Another stunning combination @eternallove4bag!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Possum said:


> Another stunning combination @eternallove4bag!



Thank you my dear [emoji173]️


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Roulis in Rouge Grenat and Panthera Pardus [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891050



*So pretty eternallove4bag!! Love how you have the matching accessories for each bag! *


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> *So pretty eternallove4bag!! Love how you have the matching accessories for each bag! *



Thank u so much my dear [emoji8]... hehe! Most of accessories come before I get the bag... once I decide on the color of the bag to get it’s like I am willing the bag to be mine soon by collecting accessories in anticipation [emoji28]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ready for the holidays? [emoji12]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Another PaG pairing... the blush lines on the shawl goes v well with Gris Asphalt.  With rose gold Kelly bracelet and filet d’or ring


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Ready for the holidays? [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899141



So pretty eternallove4bag, will love to look at your closet full of well coordinated H accessories!!


----------



## hclubfan

GNIPPOHS said:


> Another PaG pairing... the blush lines on the shawl goes v well with Gris Asphalt.  With rose gold Kelly bracelet and filet d’or ring
> 
> View attachment 3900034


Sooo pretty GNIPPOHS!!  I have this shawl as well, and I'm wearing it with my Etain Kelly today, and it looks great with that color too.  Love that shawl, and your Constance is gorgeous


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Ready for the holidays? [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899141


WOW eternal!!!  That photo just made me forget that I have to go food shopping right now!  Beautiful colors...your photos are always so pretty


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hclubfan said:


> Sooo pretty GNIPPOHS!!  I have this shawl as well, and I'm wearing it with my Etain Kelly today, and it looks great with that color too.  Love that shawl, and your Constance is gorgeous



Thank you hclubfan! Yes.... the shawl is great esp for A/W and goes with everything!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Another PaG pairing... the blush lines on the shawl goes v well with Gris Asphalt.  With rose gold Kelly bracelet and filet d’or ring
> 
> View attachment 3900034



Stunning my dear! Can’t wait to be your twin on this shawl[emoji170]... I was thinking the same that this shawl is going to go beautifully with my GA KC[emoji4]...I love your RG bracelet and ring too[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you so much everyone for your likes [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



hclubfan said:


> WOW eternal!!!  That photo just made me forget that I have to go food shopping right now!  Beautiful colors...your photos are always so pretty


Hehehehe! U r too sweet [emoji8]... thought Ms. RC would make for a good post for the holidays [emoji28]



GNIPPOHS said:


> So pretty eternallove4bag, will love to look at your closet full of well coordinated H accessories!!


Thank u so much my dear GNIPPOHS [emoji8]... I tend to gravitate towards accessories always and H makes it to so easy to coordinate[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I need to make a play date to look at your fabulous closet too [emoji7]... love your choices [emoji173]️


----------



## Monaliceke

I can't see most of the pictures in this thread, really strange. Not sure if there's something with my browser as I can see pictures from other H. threads.  Does anyone know why? 

Anyway, I like to share mine too.  Hopefully the picture will show up.



Update!  I finally managed to see all your lovely pictures, yay!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

luxemadam said:


> I can't see most of the pictures in this thread, really strange. Not sure if there's something with my browser as I can see pictures from other H. threads.  Does anyone know why?
> 
> Anyway, I like to share mine too.  Hopefully the picture will show up.
> View attachment 3900813
> 
> 
> Update!  I finally managed to see all your lovely pictures, yay!



Pretty!  Etoupe and concours d'etriers!


----------



## Monaliceke

GNIPPOHS said:


> Pretty!  Etoupe and concours d'etriers!


Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happy Tuesday [emoji173]️


----------



## Croisette7

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Tuesday [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905766


Simply precious, *eternal!*


----------



## Ang-Lin

GNIPPOHS said:


> Another PaG pairing... the blush lines on the shawl goes v well with Gris Asphalt.  With rose gold Kelly bracelet and filet d’or ring
> 
> View attachment 3900034


That combo is just so dreamy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Croisette7 said:


> Simply precious, *eternal!*



Thank you so much my dear Croisette [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## odette57

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Tuesday [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905766


Gorgeous etoupes, matches the shawl perfectly!


----------



## eternallove4bag

odette57 said:


> Gorgeous etoupes, matches the shawl perfectly!



Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I love Appaloosa [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Tuesday [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905766


Exquisite.  Stunning...just a tour de force of stimulation...


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Tuesday [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905766


One of the best shawls!  So beautiful and useful!  Gorgeous photo


----------



## seasounds

Introducing my first CSGM:  Savana Danse CW 05 paired with my RC K28, mini Roulis in noir, red hinged bracelet and noir/blue sapphire belt with sydney buckle!


----------



## eternallove4bag

seasounds said:


> Introducing my first CSGM:  Savana Danse CW 05 paired with my RC K28, mini Roulis in noir, red hinged bracelet and noir/blue sapphire belt with sydney buckle!
> View attachment 3906624
> View attachment 3906626



So stunning! Love SD and paired with Ms. RC and Ms. Noir it paints such a pretty pic [emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermezzy said:


> Exquisite.  Stunning...just a tour de force of stimulation...


You are too sweet! Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



weibandy said:


> One of the best shawls!  So beautiful and useful!  Gorgeous photo



Thank you so much my friend! I am so happy I finally pulled the trigger on this! You totally enabled me with ur silk cw [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## odette57

seasounds said:


> Introducing my first CSGM:  Savana Danse CW 05 paired with my RC K28, mini Roulis in noir, red hinged bracelet and noir/blue sapphire belt with sydney buckle!
> View attachment 3906624
> View attachment 3906626


Very lovely combo!


----------



## MotoChiq

Fabulous!

Edit: forgot to add the quotes  Doh


----------



## MotoChiq

seasounds said:


> Introducing my first CSGM:  Savana Danse CW 05 paired with my RC K28, mini Roulis in noir, red hinged bracelet and noir/blue sapphire belt with sydney buckle!
> View attachment 3906624
> View attachment 3906626



Fabulous!


----------



## seasounds

eternallove4bag said:


> So stunning! Love SD and paired with Ms. RC and Ms. Noir it paints such a pretty pic [emoji173]️





odette57 said:


> Very lovely combo!





MotoChiq said:


> Fabulous!



Thank you so much!  The shawl is a Christmas present - so I have to wait before I officially wear it.  So excited!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Tuesday [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905766



As an etoupe fan, i am drooling all over this pic *eternallove4bag! *Gorgeous bag and accessories!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

seasounds said:


> Introducing my first CSGM:  Savana Danse CW 05 paired with my RC K28, mini Roulis in noir, red hinged bracelet and noir/blue sapphire belt with sydney buckle!
> View attachment 3906624
> View attachment 3906626



Congrats on your first csgm seasounds! Lovely double pairing


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> As an etoupe fan, i am drooling all over this pic *eternallove4bag! *Gorgeous bag and accessories!!



Thank you so much my dear GNIPPOHS [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... love etoupe myself! We tend to gravitate towards similar colors - etoupe and GA [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cavalla

Royal Tigre and mini bolide 1923


----------



## obsessedwhermes

cavalla said:


> Royal Tigre and mini bolide 1923
> 
> View attachment 3908230



Love your coordination! Beautiful!!


----------



## seasounds

GNIPPOHS said:


> Another PaG pairing... the blush lines on the shawl goes v well with Gris Asphalt.  With rose gold Kelly bracelet and filet d’or ring
> 
> View attachment 3900034



So beautiful!  Gives the impression of your C floating on wispy clouds.



eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Tuesday [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905766



Your pairing was such a great inspiration.  Love all of your etoupe pieces!



cavalla said:


> Royal Tigre and mini bolide 1923
> 
> View attachment 3908230


Stunning!


----------



## seasounds

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats on your first csgm seasounds! Lovely double pairing


Thank you!


----------



## cavalla

obsessedwhermes said:


> Love your coordination! Beautiful!!



Thank you! 



seasounds said:


> So beautiful!  Gives the impression of your C floating on wispy clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pairing was such a great inspiration.  Love all of your etoupe pieces!
> 
> 
> Stunning!



Thank you! Congrats on your first CSGM, too! That is a fabulous CW and goes perfectly with your bags!


----------



## eternallove4bag

seasounds said:


> So beautiful!  Gives the impression of your C floating on wispy clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pairing was such a great inspiration.  Love all of your etoupe pieces!
> 
> 
> Stunning!



Thank you so much my dear! Love etoupe [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

cavalla said:


> Royal Tigre and mini bolide 1923
> 
> View attachment 3908230



Perfect pairings! The mini bolide is super cute [emoji170]


----------



## cavalla

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect pairings! The mini bolide is super cute [emoji170]



Thank you dear.  Surprisingly so functional too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pirouette in marine with GA KC and etoupe K28... happy Friday everyone [emoji173]️


----------



## sissy milano

nothing new... but like this pairing to offer you my merry Xmas.


----------



## cavalla

sissy milano said:


> nothing new... but like this pairing to offer you my merry Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910398



Dear sissy milano, your pairings are always eye candy and inspirational. Happy holidays!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

eternallove4bag said:


> Pirouette in marine with GA KC and etoupe K28... happy Friday everyone [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908294



Absolutely beautiful! Love that KC!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sissy milano said:


> nothing new... but like this pairing to offer you my merry Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910398



That birkin is TDF! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> nothing new... but like this pairing to offer you my merry Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910398



Just drop dead GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## sissy milano

cavalla said:


> Dear sissy milano, your pairings are always eye candy and inspirational. Happy holidays!



you are so kind cavalla, I always admire your pairings too. happy holidays dear.



obsessedwhermes said:


> That birkin is TDF! [emoji7][emoji7]



thank you very much 


BBC said:


> Just drop dead GORGEOUS!!!!



thanks dear BBC


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Pirouette in marine with GA KC and etoupe K28... happy Friday everyone [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908294



Gorgeous neutral pairing eternallove4bag!! These colors (as you know ) totally sing to me and i  the matching kelly bangle and ring!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> nothing new... but like this pairing to offer you my merry Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910398



As usual dear sissy, your pairings make me .... gorgeous bag but i have to say the shawl steals the show!!!


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> As usual dear sissy, your pairings make me .... gorgeous bag but i have to say the shawl steals the show!!!



I agree with you, totally in love with the shawl.
thanks for your kind words.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> nothing new... but like this pairing to offer you my merry Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910398



Your pictures always make me drool! Wishing you a merry Christmas too [emoji172][emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Gorgeous neutral pairing eternallove4bag!! These colors (as you know ) totally sing to me and i  the matching kelly bangle and ring!


Thank you my dear GNIPPOHS [emoji8]... so happy we are twins on GA AND this shawl [emoji1373][emoji1373]



obsessedwhermes said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Love that KC!!



Thank you so much! I find KCs the easiest to use and end up using them more than any other bag I have [emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ms. Malachite goes with quite a few of my shawls ... paired with Balade en Berline here [emoji172]... wishing everyone happy holidays[emoji173]️[emoji172]


----------



## seasounds

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Malachite goes with quite a few of my shawls ... paired with Balade en Berline here [emoji172]... wishing everyone happy holidays[emoji173]️[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910691


LOVE how your H belt pairs with your VCA!!  Such a spectacle tableau.


----------



## werner

sissy milano said:


> nothing new... but like this pairing to offer you my merry Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910398


Beyond amazing and your pairings are exquisite.


----------



## celine666666

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Malachite goes with quite a few of my shawls ... paired with Balade en Berline here [emoji172]... wishing everyone happy holidays[emoji173]️[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910691


Your collection is a pleasure to look at!! Beautiful taste!!


----------



## cavalla

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Malachite goes with quite a few of my shawls ... paired with Balade en Berline here [emoji172]... wishing everyone happy holidays[emoji173]️[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910691



You're the ambassador of malachite in my book.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you everyone for your likes [emoji172][emoji172]



seasounds said:


> LOVE how your H belt pairs with your VCA!!  Such a spectacle tableau.


Thank you so much [emoji172][emoji172]...I was trying to tone down all the greens and thought whites would perfectly balance it out [emoji4]



celine666666 said:


> Your collection is a pleasure to look at!! Beautiful taste!!


Thank you so much for your kind words [emoji172][emoji172]... H makes it so easy to coordinate everything [emoji4]



cavalla said:


> You're the ambassador of malachite in my book.


Awww you are too sweet my dear [emoji8].. you know how much I love this bag... I always say if I were to have only one bag in my collection Ms. Malachite would be it[emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Gigllee

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Malachite goes with quite a few of my shawls ... paired with Balade en Berline here [emoji172]... wishing everyone happy holidays[emoji173]️[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910691


Lovely sight to behold. Now I got Malachite on my mind...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gigllee said:


> Lovely sight to behold. Now I got Malachite on my mind...



Thank you so much! This has to be my favorite color from H [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Hermezzy

sissy milano said:


> nothing new... but like this pairing to offer you my merry Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910398


Sissy, you know I adore your work and this is simply breathtaking...there aren't enough adjectives out there for me to convey how stunned I am by this.  I started panting, seeing this picture.  Unbelievable.  Just magical...


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Malachite goes with quite a few of my shawls ... paired with Balade en Berline here [emoji172]... wishing everyone happy holidays[emoji173]️[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910691




So beautiful I almost can't even look...everything here is of exquisite quality, ravishing beauty, and entrancing color.  Your taste is just superb!


----------



## sissy milano

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Malachite goes with quite a few of my shawls ... paired with Balade en Berline here [emoji172]... wishing everyone happy holidays[emoji173]️[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910691



this is so stunning dear!! totally in love with all.



werner said:


> Beyond amazing and your pairings are exquisite.



thank you dear werner 



Hermezzy said:


> Sissy, you know I adore your work and this is simply breathtaking...there aren't enough adjectives out there for me to convey how stunned I am by this.  I started panting, seeing this picture.  Unbelievable.  Just magical...



aaawwww thank you very much dear Hermezzy, you are so sweet!


----------



## MYH

This is one of my favorite threads and the photos are just breathtaking! @GNIPPOHS @sissymilano @eternallove4bag thank you for the eye candy! Gnippohs -I am now twins with you on your C18 in Gris asphalte! One of my New Years resolutions is to participate more on tpf. I really enjoy all the pics and ladies on the H forum and want to get back in the swing of things. So here’s a little start towards my resolution....


----------



## Sammy Royal

MYH said:


> View attachment 3915947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite threads and the photos are just breathtaking! @GNIPPOHS @sissymilano @eternallove4bag thank you for the eye candy! Gnippohs -I am now twins with you on your C18 in Gris asphalte! One of my New Years resolutions is to participate more on tpf. I really enjoy all the pics and ladies on the H forum and want to get back in the swing of things. So here’s a little start towards my resolution....


Dear *MYH*, what a wonderful combo!! Eye candy at its best!!!  (We are at least twins on the Grand Loop... )


----------



## Sammy Royal

This might be a bit crazy but after a year of using my Barenia Halzan regular size very happily, a Barenia Mini Halzan was smiling at me, begging me to bring her home, too -  and I just could not resist... Definitely love at first sight!!  Here she is, my cute little beauty (with my beloved La Femme aux Semelles de Vent CSGM and Casques et Plumets mousse):



Mother and daughter family shot (just can't stop smiling... ):


Happy Holidays everybody!!!


----------



## MYH

Sammy Royal said:


> This might be a bit crazy but after a year of using my Barenia Halzan regular size very happily, a Barenia Mini Halzan was smiling at me, begging me to bring her home, too -  and I just could not resist... Definitely love at first sight!!  Here she is, my cute little beauty (with my beloved La Femme aux Semelles de Vent CSGM and Casques et Plumets mousse):
> View attachment 3916027
> View attachment 3916028
> 
> Mother and daughter family shot (just can't stop smiling... ):
> View attachment 3916029
> 
> Happy Holidays everybody!!!



Too cute! No it’s not crazy! Well maybe a little bit but we are all a wee bit crazy anyways.


----------



## MYH

My Gris Asphalte C18. Luckily she also scratches my itch for etain so I’m killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## Hermezzy

MYH said:


> View attachment 3916457
> 
> 
> My Gris Asphalte C18. Luckily she also scratches my itch for etain so I’m killing two birds with one stone.


Just...wow- this picture is such a symphony of complementary beauties...I LOVE IT!


----------



## MYH

Hermezzy said:


> Just...wow- this picture is such a symphony of complementary beauties...I LOVE IT!



Thank you!


----------



## seasounds

MYH said:


> View attachment 3916457
> 
> 
> My Gris Asphalte C18. Luckily she also scratches my itch for etain so I’m killing two birds with one stone.


What a fantastic picture!  It's a "Where's Waldo" moment with the bracelets.  What absolutely stunning neutrals!


----------



## cavalla

MYH said:


> View attachment 3916457
> 
> 
> My Gris Asphalte C18. Luckily she also scratches my itch for etain so I’m killing two birds with one stone.



I remember you said you like gray + yellow combo. Here I see that you do an excellent job bringing out the beauty of this combo!


----------



## MYH

cavalla said:


> I remember you said you like gray + yellow combo. Here I see that you do an excellent job bringing out the beauty of this combo!


You have an amazing memory!! I can’t believe you recalled that but it’s true! I do love grey and yellow.


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> nothing new... but like this pairing to offer you my merry Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910398


Dear *sissy*, this is breathtaking!! Just breathtaking... 



MYH said:


> Too cute! No it’s not crazy! Well maybe a little bit but we are all a wee bit crazy anyways.


Thank you so much, dear MYH!  Especially for understanding me... 



MYH said:


> View attachment 3916457
> 
> 
> My Gris Asphalte C18. Luckily she also scratches my itch for etain so I’m killing two birds with one stone.


Love everything in this pic!! What a gorgeous combo!!!


----------



## seasounds

PdS cw14 and RC K28.


----------



## bobkat1991

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3917708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PdS cw14 and RC K28.


*This outfit is devastatingly beautiful, seasounds!!  Would you consider a tutorial on how to wind a scarf around a necklace as you did?
*


----------



## seasounds

bobkat1991 said:


> *This outfit is devastatingly beautiful, seasounds!!  Would you consider a tutorial on how to wind a scarf around a necklace as you did?
> *


You're so kind, Bobkat!
All I did was wind each end of the scarf around the necklace and positioned the end that I liked the best in the front.  It does not stay very secure - I need to work on my technique a bit more!


----------



## seasounds

bobkat1991 said:


> *This outfit is devastatingly beautiful, seasounds!!  Would you consider a tutorial on how to wind a scarf around a necklace as you did?
> *


Her's a link to a MaiTai video that is much better than anything I can do!


----------



## Hermezzy

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3917708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PdS cw14 and RC K28.


Just gorgeous!  Thanks to you I ordered this very same PdS CW and am excited to receive it soon!


----------



## seasounds

Hermezzy said:


> Just gorgeous!  Thanks to you I ordered this very same PdS CW and am excited to receive it soon!


What a nice thing to say!  So happy to help sell H scarves!


----------



## Anchanel79

Here is my contribution. Christmas presents from DH


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sammy Royal said:


> This might be a bit crazy but after a year of using my Barenia Halzan regular size very happily, a Barenia Mini Halzan was smiling at me, begging me to bring her home, too -  and I just could not resist... Definitely love at first sight!!  Here she is, my cute little beauty (with my beloved La Femme aux Semelles de Vent CSGM and Casques et Plumets mousse):
> View attachment 3916027
> View attachment 3916028
> 
> Mother and daughter family shot (just can't stop smiling... ):
> View attachment 3916029
> 
> Happy Holidays everybody!!!




Love the barenia mini! I am in the camp that the color or style works for you, get more! Congrats on your new halzan!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

MYH said:


> View attachment 3915947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite threads and the photos are just breathtaking! @GNIPPOHS @sissymilano @eternallove4bag thank you for the eye candy! Gnippohs -I am now twins with you on your C18 in Gris asphalte! One of my New Years resolutions is to participate more on tpf. I really enjoy all the pics and ladies on the H forum and want to get back in the swing of things. So here’s a little start towards my resolution....




 Happy to share dear @MYH! This is my fave thread, so much eye candy and gives me so many ideas! Love your goldie and GA pic and look forward to seeing more from you. I have been using my GA (it is a 24) alot since i got it, LOVE this color,  i always thought nothing can come close to how much i like (and use) etoupe and gris t but.....  Enjoy your new GA C!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermezzy said:


> So beautiful I almost can't even look...everything here is of exquisite quality, ravishing beauty, and entrancing color.  Your taste is just superb!


You are too kind and sweet my dear! Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


sissy milano said:


> this is so stunning dear!! totally in love with all.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear werner
> 
> 
> 
> aaawwww thank you very much dear Hermezzy, you are so sweet!



Thank u so much my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Anchanel79 said:


> Here is my contribution. Christmas presents from DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921181


Wow! Love Ms. KC... such a beautiful color![emoji172][emoji172]



seasounds said:


> View attachment 3917708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PdS cw14 and RC K28.



Stunning [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ u wear the scarf and the bag beautifully!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> This might be a bit crazy but after a year of using my Barenia Halzan regular size very happily, a Barenia Mini Halzan was smiling at me, begging me to bring her home, too -  and I just could not resist... Definitely love at first sight!!  Here she is, my cute little beauty (with my beloved La Femme aux Semelles de Vent CSGM and Casques et Plumets mousse):
> View attachment 3916027
> View attachment 3916028
> 
> Mother and daughter family shot (just can't stop smiling... ):
> View attachment 3916029
> 
> Happy Holidays everybody!!!



Awww! Love the mother daughter pic! Love ur color coordination’s always with bags and scarves my dear


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> View attachment 3915947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite threads and the photos are just breathtaking! @GNIPPOHS @sissymilano @eternallove4bag thank you for the eye candy! Gnippohs -I am now twins with you on your C18 in Gris asphalte! One of my New Years resolutions is to participate more on tpf. I really enjoy all the pics and ladies on the H forum and want to get back in the swing of things. So here’s a little start towards my resolution....


My dear MYH thank you so much for the shout out [emoji8][emoji8]... this has to be my most favorite thread too! I drool at all the eye candy here and I absolutely love ur picture [emoji7]



MYH said:


> View attachment 3916457
> 
> 
> My Gris Asphalte C18. Luckily she also scratches my itch for etain so I’m killing two birds with one stone.



Ms. GA looks stunning and I am hoping mine scratches my itch for etain too [emoji28]


----------



## bobkat1991

seasounds said:


> Her's a link to a MaiTai video that is much better than anything I can do!



This video is just PERFECT!  Thank you SO much, seasounds!


----------



## seasounds

bobkat1991 said:


> This video is just PERFECT!  Thank you SO much, seasounds!


You are very welcome, Bobkat!  MaiTai's website has so much information.  

Happy and healthy new year to you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Holidays may be over but still not done with festive colors [emoji173]️[emoji170]... happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Holidays may be over but still not done with festive colors [emoji173]️[emoji170]... happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924388



Gorgeous EL4B!!! I still regret not getting this CSGM....and I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the red B!!!! Is it casaque or Vif?


----------



## seasounds

eternallove4bag said:


> Holidays may be over but still not done with festive colors [emoji173]️[emoji170]... happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924388


Great shot!  Do you think you could pull off wearing one of each shoe if you also wore the scarf?


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Gorgeous EL4B!!! I still regret not getting this CSGM....and I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the red B!!!! Is it casaque or Vif?


Thank you so much my dear BBC! I love this CSGM too! The B is Casaque [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



seasounds said:


> Great shot!  Do you think you could pull off wearing one of each shoe if you also wore the scarf?



Hahaha! Thank you so much! Omg I am laughing my head off thinking about wearing one of each shoe[emoji23]... and oh yes! For the sake of ‘fashion is fun’ why not wear them out [emoji28] I can only imagine the expression on people’s faces when I do [emoji3]


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Holidays may be over but still not done with festive colors [emoji173]️[emoji170]... happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924388


This makes me smile amd smile


----------



## BirkinLover77

eternallove4bag said:


> Holidays may be over but still not done with festive colors [emoji173]️[emoji170]... happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924388


This is absolutely beautiful! Your combo are always amazing!! Have a great day and Happy New Year!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> This makes me smile amd smile


Thank you my friend [emoji8]... hope your 2018 is off to a fabulous start [emoji173]️[emoji170]



BirkinLover77 said:


> This is absolutely beautiful! Your combo are always amazing!! Have a great day and Happy New Year!!



Thank you so much! Wishing you an amazing 2018 as well [emoji173]️[emoji170]


----------



## sissy milano

happy new year!
Constance III 24 toile de camp déchaînée
ficelle-noir


----------



## Julide

sissy milano said:


> happy new year!
> Constance III 24 toile de camp déchaînée
> ficelle-noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925383
> View attachment 3925384



Very coolSissy!


----------



## seasounds

Julide said:


> Very coolSissy!


LOVE!


----------



## TankerToad

sissy milano said:


> happy new year!
> Constance III 24 toile de camp déchaînée
> ficelle-noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925383
> View attachment 3925384



I saw this style Constance in an Hermes window inEurope last month
It’s dreamy [emoji173]️
Was it your holiday prize ?


----------



## werner

sissy milano said:


> happy new year!
> Constance III 24 toile de camp déchaînée
> ficelle-noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925383
> View attachment 3925384


Another amazing pairing, dear sissy.


----------



## sissy milano

Julide said:


> Very coolSissy!



thank you Julide 



seasounds said:


> LOVE!







TankerToad said:


> I saw this style Constance in an Hermes window inEurope last month
> It’s dreamy [emoji173]️
> Was it your holiday prize ?



Hi dear TT, I was really waiting for it, from the moment I saw it in the book last season that this pattern will be
available in constance, kelly and birkin.
For me now is the constance period! 
but also the kelly in barenia fauve and this toile is magnificent.



werner said:


> Another amazing pairing, dear sissy.



thank you werner


----------



## hopiko

sissy milano said:


> happy new year!
> Constance III 24 toile de camp déchaînée
> ficelle-noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925383
> View attachment 3925384


AMAZING!!  Congratulations on such a wonderful bag, scarf and combo! J’adore!


----------



## candyapple15

Love my Xmas gift, perfect match with my bolide and Lindy, so warm❤️


----------



## Sammy Royal

GNIPPOHS said:


> Love the barenia mini! I am in the camp that the color or style works for you, get more! Congrats on your new halzan!


Thank you so much for being in the same camp with me!! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Awww! Love the mother daughter pic! Love ur color coordination’s always with bags and scarves my dear


What a lovely compliment... Thank you, dear *eternal*!! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Holidays may be over but still not done with festive colors [emoji173]️[emoji170]... happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924388


What an amaaaazing combo!!  Thank you for sharing!!



sissy milano said:


> happy new year!
> Constance III 24 toile de camp déchaînée
> ficelle-noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925383
> View attachment 3925384


This Constance is TDF...!!!  Major congrats and enjoy, dear *sissy*!!


----------



## sissy milano

hopiko said:


> AMAZING!!  Congratulations on such a wonderful bag, scarf and combo! J’adore!



thank you dear hopiko 


candyapple15 said:


> Love my Xmas gift, perfect match with my bolide and Lindy, so warm❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926191



this combo is perfection!! congrats.


Sammy Royal said:


> Thank you so much for being in the same camp with me!!
> 
> 
> What a lovely compliment... Thank you, dear *eternal*!!
> 
> 
> What an amaaaazing combo!!  Thank you for sharing!!
> 
> 
> This Constance is TDF...!!!  Major congrats and enjoy, dear *sissy*!!



thank you dear Sammy


----------



## Ang-Lin

Grand Prix du Faubourg + Merveilleuses Lanterne + L26 Bleu Saint-Cyr


----------



## littleming

Sharing mine.
One of my favourite shawls, Cavalleria d'Etriers, with rose pourpre B.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sissy milano said:


> nothing new... but like this pairing to offer you my merry Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910398


----------



## lanit

Ang-Lin said:


> Grand Prix du Faubourg + Merveilleuses Lanterne + L26 Bleu Saint-Cyr


This is fabulous Ang-Lin! Would you please post your scarf in its entirety on the 2018scarf thread? I’d love to see it  tied too! The store only had the orange and blue one, and I love the pops of yellow in yours!


----------



## lanit

Editing my request above...is this colorway 08? Perhaps we have the same scarf after all! Your photo shows a lot of yello so I thought it was a different coloration. In any case delighted to be your twin!


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> Grand Prix du Faubourg + Merveilleuses Lanterne + L26 Bleu Saint-Cyr





littleming said:


> View attachment 3931278
> 
> Sharing mine.
> One of my favourite shawls, Cavalleria d'Etriers, with rose pourpre B.


beautiful! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious Pink

This made me happy yesterday...


----------



## luckylove

BBC said:


> This made me happy yesterday...
> View attachment 3935953



Gorgeous!!


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> This made me happy yesterday...
> View attachment 3935953



Makes me happy looking at it, too
You put together a romantic , slightly  moody yet still luscious color palette.
Well thought out.
Love it all [emoji171]
Is that your new rodeo?


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Makes me happy looking at it, too
> You put together a romantic , slightly  moody yet still luscious color palette.
> Well thought out.
> Love it all [emoji171]
> Is that your new rodeo?



Aw thank you!!! It has been so gray and cold here in NY and I am getting tired of wearing the same few things, so the return of this sisterhood-of-the-traveling shawl (I let it go to a dear awesome friend who let it go back to me) has made me so happy. I tend to get rid of things almost as impulsively as I acquire them, so now I truly cherish this and think happily of my friend when I wear it. [emoji177] And then I'm trying to pull out some fun colors to cheer me up. 

Still on the fence about rodeos but the little girl in me loved this....pink and purple! The fights I had with my mother when I was three about always wearing both together. She laughed when she saw it (she's 71 and a HUGE fan of the rodeos). And it will actually work with almost all my bags. 

Hope all is well with you, dear TT!!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Julide

I was "organizing" my closet (more messing it up than organizing it ) and this combo literally fell into place. Strange that I had not seen this before!


----------



## catsinthebag

Julide said:


> I was "organizing" my closet (more messing it up than organizing it ) and this combo literally fell into place. Strange that I had not seen this before!



Could you share the specs of your Constance? It’s beautiful!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Dans l’atelier de Robert Dallet CSGM and etoupe Evelyne PM.


----------



## Julide

catsinthebag said:


> Could you share the specs of your Constance? It’s beautiful!




Thank you!!Its 18 cm metallic Bronze, I think its chèvre, I can't recall for certain at this time.


----------



## Julide

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Dans l’atelier de Robert Dallet CSGM and etoupe Evelyne PM.
> 
> View attachment 3941792



This picI should have gotten this colour!! Beautiful!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Julide said:


> Thank you!!Its 18 cm metallic Bronze, I think its chèvre, I can't recall for certain at this time.



Wouldn’t surprise me if it is chèvre, it has a wonderful sheen!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> Thank you so much for being in the same camp with me!!
> 
> 
> What a lovely compliment... Thank you, dear *eternal*!!
> 
> 
> What an amaaaazing combo!!  Thank you for sharing!!
> 
> 
> This Constance is TDF...!!!  Major congrats and enjoy, dear *sissy*!!



Thank you so much my dear [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> happy new year!
> Constance III 24 toile de camp déchaînée
> ficelle-noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925383
> View attachment 3925384


That’s one special C[emoji7][emoji7]



BBC said:


> This made me happy yesterday...
> View attachment 3935953



This put a smile on my face too [emoji177][emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Julide said:


> I was "organizing" my closet (more messing it up than organizing it ) and this combo literally fell into place. Strange that I had not seen this before!





Julide said:


> Thank you!!Its 18 cm metallic Bronze, I think its chèvre, I can't recall for certain at this time.



Beautiful pairing Julide and what a special constance! Will love to have a metallic colored bag!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Dans l’atelier de Robert Dallet CSGM and etoupe Evelyne PM.
> 
> View attachment 3941792



Lovely etoupe pairing Hermes Nuttynut.   Twins on the shawl it goes soooo well with etoupe and gris t. Your post is a reminder how fab this shawl is. Time to take it out!


----------



## Julide

GNIPPOHS said:


> Beautiful pairing Julide and what a special constance! Will love to have a metallic colored bag!


Thank you!It was a lucky find!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ms. Goldie and Ms Bleu Saphir sharing a moment... errr a shawl?[emoji12]... happy Monday everyone [emoji92][emoji170]


----------



## azukitea




----------



## Julide

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Goldie and Ms Bleu Saphir sharing a moment... errr a shawl?[emoji12]... happy Monday everyone [emoji92][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942163



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Julide

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3942193


What colour is your bastia? Perfect match!!

Sorry it’s a Bastia! I can’t tell SLG very well!


----------



## azukitea

Julide said:


> What colour is your bastia? Perfect match!!
> 
> Sorry it’s a Bastia! I can’t tell SLG very well!


hi yes it is!

i wasnt going to get it until i found out it is bleu glacier/ vert anglais  in evercolour

was thinking it was gris mouette/vert titien, but i was wrong


----------



## eternallove4bag

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3942193



Beautiful greys [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you everyone for your likes [emoji8][emoji170][emoji170]



Julide said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you so much [emoji170][emoji92]


----------



## seasounds

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Goldie and Ms Bleu Saphir sharing a moment... errr a shawl?[emoji12]... happy Monday everyone [emoji92][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942163


Always love your pairings.  So inspirational!


----------



## eternallove4bag

seasounds said:


> Always love your pairings.  So inspirational!



Thank you so much for your kind words [emoji170][emoji92]


----------



## azukitea

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Goldie and Ms Bleu Saphir sharing a moment... errr a shawl?[emoji12]... happy Monday everyone [emoji92][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942163


perfection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

azukitea said:


> perfection!



Thank you so much [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Sammy Royal

Gosh! I just love this thread!!! Eye candy at it's best!! 



BBC said:


> This made me happy yesterday...
> View attachment 3935953


This would have also made me happy!  Goooorgeous, dear *BBC*!!


Julide said:


> I was "organizing" my closet (more messing it up than organizing it ) and this combo literally fell into place. Strange that I had not seen this before!


These two are just perfect together!! 


Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Dans l’atelier de Robert Dallet CSGM and etoupe Evelyne PM.
> 
> View attachment 3941792


Soo beautiful, dear *Hermes Nuttynut*!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Goldie and Ms Bleu Saphir sharing a moment... errr a shawl?[emoji12]... happy Monday everyone [emoji92][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942163


Breathtaking as always, dear *eternal*!! 



azukitea said:


> View attachment 3942193


Fantastic!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Waiting (not so very...) patiently for spring and combined my new Plume II Mini in Rose Pourpre with some of my summer scarfs. The colour changes with the light not only in the pics but also IRL. Very difficult to catch it:


----------



## scarf1

Sammy Royal said:


> Waiting (not so very...) patiently for spring and combined my new Plume II Mini in Rose Pourpre with some of my summer scarfs. The colour changes with the light not only in the pics but also IRL. Very difficult to catch it:
> View attachment 3945461
> View attachment 3945462
> View attachment 3945463


Perfect!


----------



## seasounds

Sammy Royal said:


> Waiting (not so very...) patiently for spring and combined my new Plume II Mini in Rose Pourpre with some of my summer scarfs. The colour changes with the light not only in the pics but also IRL. Very difficult to catch it:
> View attachment 3945461
> View attachment 3945462
> View attachment 3945463


LOVE!


----------



## lanit

Manufacture de Boucleries with Beton mini Roulis


----------



## seasounds

lanit said:


> Manufacture de Boucleries with Beton mini Roulis
> View attachment 3945533


This is so beautiful, Lanit.  Love your styling!


----------



## lanit

seasounds said:


> This is so beautiful, Lanit.  Love your styling!


Thank you seasounds. So easy to love H. They make the best colors that suit all their silks!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Goldie and Ms Bleu Saphir sharing a moment... errr a shawl?[emoji12]... happy Monday everyone [emoji92][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942163



Gorgeous as usual eternallove4bag! Do you have the name of the blue belt? So pretty!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sammy Royal said:


> Waiting (not so very...) patiently for spring and combined my new Plume II Mini in Rose Pourpre with some of my summer scarfs. The colour changes with the light not only in the pics but also IRL. Very difficult to catch it:
> View attachment 3945461
> View attachment 3945462
> View attachment 3945463



Soooo pretty Sammy Royal, RP is perfect for small bags. I esp like the second pairing!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lanit said:


> Manufacture de Boucleries with Beton mini Roulis
> View attachment 3945533



Your beton roulis is tdf lanit, beautiful pairing


----------



## Julide

Sammy Royal said:


> Waiting (not so very...) patiently for spring and combined my new Plume II Mini in Rose Pourpre with some of my summer scarfs. The colour changes with the light not only in the pics but also IRL. Very difficult to catch it:
> View attachment 3945461
> View attachment 3945462
> View attachment 3945463



Beautiful!!!!What great combos!!

And thank you for the lovely compliment!


----------



## Julide

lanit said:


> Manufacture de Boucleries with Beton mini Roulis
> View attachment 3945533



Benton is such a beautiful color!


----------



## hannahsophia

Sammy Royal said:


> Waiting (not so very...) patiently for spring and combined my new Plume II Mini in Rose Pourpre with some of my summer scarfs. The colour changes with the light not only in the pics but also IRL. Very difficult to catch it:
> View attachment 3945461
> View attachment 3945462
> View attachment 3945463



Sammy- is that the flamingo paleo? Might you still have the code for that one? It’s beautiful!


----------



## Meta

A vos Crayons! gavroche with black Chevre Kelly 25 bghw SO. The silk was a sale find with embroidery on it, so no that's not my name nor a significant date to me.


----------



## hclubfan

Sammy Royal said:


> Waiting (not so very...) patiently for spring and combined my new Plume II Mini in Rose Pourpre with some of my summer scarfs. The colour changes with the light not only in the pics but also IRL. Very difficult to catch it:
> View attachment 3945461
> View attachment 3945462
> View attachment 3945463


Such an adorable bag Sammy Royal!  I had no idea they made a mini Plume!


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> Manufacture de Boucleries with Beton mini Roulis
> View attachment 3945533


Lanit, you take the best photos....you have such a creative eye for everything!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sammy Royal said:


> Waiting (not so very...) patiently for spring and combined my new Plume II Mini in Rose Pourpre with some of my summer scarfs. The colour changes with the light not only in the pics but also IRL. Very difficult to catch it:
> View attachment 3945461
> View attachment 3945462
> View attachment 3945463


My goodness. Those matches with your new baby are beautiful!! Can’t wait for some modeling pics come springtime.


----------



## Sammy Royal

scarf1 said:


> Perfect!





seasounds said:


> LOVE!


Thank you so much, dear *scarf1* and *seaasounds*!!


GNIPPOHS said:


> Soooo pretty Sammy Royal, RP is perfect for small bags. I esp like the second pairing!


Thank you and totally agree...  Also love RP especially in this small size.


hannahsophia said:


> Sammy- is that the flamingo paleo? Might you still have the code for that one? It’s beautiful!


Thank you! Yes, this is the Flamingo Party pareo. You will find all details and more pics in the Ode to the Pareo thread, page 15ff (not sure whether the following will work):
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-pareo.908701/page-15


hclubfan said:


> Such an adorable bag Sammy Royal!  I had no idea they made a mini Plume!


Dear *hclubfan*, thank you so much!  I think, there is a 20 cm Mini Plume already, this new one (II) is only 17.5 cm long... And still holds everything necessary! 


Rhl2987 said:


> My goodness. Those matches with your new baby are beautiful!! Can’t wait for some modeling pics come springtime.


Thank you so much, *RHl2987*!!

*Thank you very, very much for all the Likes*!!!


----------



## lanit

GNIPPOHS said:


> Your beton roulis is tdf lanit, beautiful pairing





Julide said:


> Benton is such a beautiful color!





hclubfan said:


> Lanit, you take the best photos....you have such a creative eye for everything!



Many thanks dear friends! Have a fab weekend!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> Waiting (not so very...) patiently for spring and combined my new Plume II Mini in Rose Pourpre with some of my summer scarfs. The colour changes with the light not only in the pics but also IRL. Very difficult to catch it:
> View attachment 3945461
> View attachment 3945462
> View attachment 3945463


RP looks magnificent my dear paired with your scarves here [emoji177][emoji177]




Sammy Royal said:


> Gosh! I just love this thread!!! Eye candy at it's best!!
> 
> 
> This would have also made me happy!  Goooorgeous, dear *BBC*!!
> 
> These two are just perfect together!!
> 
> Soo beautiful, dear *Hermes Nuttynut*!!
> 
> 
> Breathtaking as always, dear *eternal*!!
> 
> 
> Fantastic!!



thank u dear Sammy [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> Manufacture de Boucleries with Beton mini Roulis
> View attachment 3945533


You know how much I love your roulis dear lanit [emoji8][emoji1362][emoji1362] 



weN84 said:


> A vos Crayons! gavroche with black Chevre Kelly 25 bghw SO. The silk was a sale find with embroidery on it, so no that's not my name nor a significant date to me.
> View attachment 3946634
> View attachment 3946635



Omg I can’t take my eyes off of your gorgeous chèvre K25 [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Gorgeous as usual eternallove4bag! Do you have the name of the blue belt? So pretty!



Thank you so much dear GNIPPOHS [emoji170]... the buckle is Iris in rose gold and the belt is Bleu Saphir with white on the other side.


----------



## TankerToad

Craie Au Galop Kelly With Brazil Tatoo in Quetsche/Blanc 90cm


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> RP looks magnificent my dear paired with your scarves here [emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> thank u dear Sammy [emoji8]


Thank you so much, dear *eternal*!! 



TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3947142
> View attachment 3947143
> 
> Craie Au Galop Kelly With Brazil Tatoo in Quetsche/Blanc 90cm


You are such a lucky lady, dear *TankerToad*!! My absolute dream bag...  And soo beautifully paired!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

double post


----------



## hannahsophia

Sammy Royal said:


> Thank you so much, dear *scarf1* and *seaasounds*!!
> 
> Thank you and totally agree...  Also love RP especially in this small size.
> 
> Thank you! Yes, this is the Flamingo Party pareo. You will find all details and more pics in the Ode to the Pareo thread, page 15ff (not sure whether the following will work):
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-pareo.908701/page-15
> 
> Dear *hclubfan*, thank you so much!  I think, there is a 20 cm Mini Plume already, this new one (II) is only 17.5 cm long... And still holds everything necessary!
> 
> Thank you so much, *RHl2987*!!
> 
> *Thank you very, very much for all the Likes*!!!



Thanks!!! Link worked!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3947142
> View attachment 3947143
> 
> Craie Au Galop Kelly With Brazil Tatoo in Quetsche/Blanc 90cm


Swooning here!!! Stunningly beautiful!!!


----------



## Gnuj

Sammy Royal said:


> Waiting (not so very...) patiently for spring and combined my new Plume II Mini in Rose Pourpre with some of my summer scarfs. The colour changes with the light not only in the pics but also IRL. Very difficult to catch it:
> View attachment 3945461
> View attachment 3945462
> View attachment 3945463



Congrats on the new bag.  Your scarves match it beautifully.


----------



## LVoe Louis

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3947142
> View attachment 3947143
> 
> Craie Au Galop Kelly With Brazil Tatoo in Quetsche/Blanc 90cm



Really classy looking, not colours I would normally gravitate towards, this has made me have a rethink!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3947142
> View attachment 3947143
> 
> Craie Au Galop Kelly With Brazil Tatoo in Quetsche/Blanc 90cm



Such an elegant pairing TankerToad, beautiful craie kelly


----------



## MotoChiq

Loving my new bicolor Calvi.


----------



## Julide

MotoChiq said:


> Loving my new bicolor Calvi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3949780



Wow... Wow!!


----------



## TankerToad

Sammy Royal said:


> Thank you so much, dear *eternal*!!
> 
> 
> You are such a lucky lady, dear *TankerToad*!! My absolute dream bag...  And soo beautifully paired!!



Thank you so much (- my dream bag too)


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> Swooning here!!! Stunningly beautiful!!!



Thank you so much my dear -sending you warmest greetings - hope all is well —


----------



## TankerToad

LVoe Louis said:


> Really classy looking, not colours I would normally gravitate towards, this has made me have a rethink!



Thank you- it is a surprising combo but somehow just right —-


----------



## TankerToad

GNIPPOHS said:


> Such an elegant pairing TankerToad, beautiful craie kelly



Thank you - I’m over the moon[emoji287]


----------



## TankerToad

View attachment 3949967

Another unexpected combo- but the contrast of this works I think


----------



## MotoChiq

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3949964
> View attachment 3949967
> 
> Another unexpected combo- but the contrast of this works I think



Gorgeous @TankerToad!


----------



## Meta

Calvi Robot with Flamboyant Web gavroche


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3949964
> View attachment 3949967
> 
> Another unexpected combo- but the contrast of this works I think


This is a perfect match!!! LOVE THIS! ( and your other pairing as well.)  BEAUTIFUL BAG!


----------



## lanit

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3949964
> View attachment 3949967
> 
> Another unexpected combo- but the contrast of this works I think


Sublime...


----------



## Ladybaga

Sammy Royal said:


> Waiting (not so very...) patiently for spring and combined my new Plume II Mini in Rose Pourpre with some of my summer scarfs. The colour changes with the light not only in the pics but also IRL. Very difficult to catch it:
> View attachment 3945461
> View attachment 3945462
> View attachment 3945463


Your mini plume is beautiful! I love how you paired it with your scarves and shawl! The size of your bag is perfect for summer! I would love to see a mod shot to get an idea of the size. Lovely color, too!! Congrats!


----------



## MotoChiq

weN84 said:


> Calvi Robot with Flamboyant Web gavroche
> View attachment 3950284



I love the the pop that the robots give to your gavroche!


----------



## Hat Trick

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3949964
> View attachment 3949967
> 
> Another unexpected combo- but the contrast of this works I think



Fabulous, TT!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

weN84 said:


> Calvi Robot with Flamboyant Web gavroche
> View attachment 3950284



Omg love this calvi! Is it this season? Really a perfect match weN.


----------



## Meta

GNIPPOHS said:


> Omg love this calvi! Is it this season? Really a perfect match weN.


Thank you!  I don't know which season the Calvi Robot belongs to, but if I were to hazard a guess, it'd be FW17, as the men's silks and RTW had the spider robot on it. It started appearing in December last year, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Meta

Ex Libris en Kimono with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25


----------



## scarf1

weN84 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimono with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25
> View attachment 3955787
> View attachment 3955788


Wow ! Gorgeous! Love them both!


----------



## Serva1

weN84 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimono with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25
> View attachment 3955787
> View attachment 3955788



Perfection [emoji170]


----------



## seasounds

weN84 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimono with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25
> View attachment 3955787
> View attachment 3955788


This is so vibrant and full of life!  Really stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3947142
> View attachment 3947143
> 
> Craie Au Galop Kelly With Brazil Tatoo in Quetsche/Blanc 90cm





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3949964
> View attachment 3949967
> 
> Another unexpected combo- but the contrast of this works I think



Ms. Craie looks stunning with both the combinations [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## eternallove4bag

weN84 said:


> Calvi Robot with Flamboyant Web gavroche
> View attachment 3950284


Happy colors!



weN84 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimono with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25
> View attachment 3955787
> View attachment 3955788



One of my favorite designs with one of favorite colors ever! Gorgeous [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Sammy Royal

Gnuj said:


> Congrats on the new bag.  Your scarves match it beautifully.


Thank you so much, *Gnuj*! 


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3949964
> View attachment 3949967
> 
> Another unexpected combo- but the contrast of this works I think


Just can't get enough of this K...  Beautiful pairing!! 


Ladybaga said:


> Your mini plume is beautiful! I love how you paired it with your scarves and shawl! The size of your bag is perfect for summer! I would love to see a mod shot to get an idea of the size. Lovely color, too!! Congrats!


Dear *Ladybaga*, thank you so much!  Will certainly take mod pics as soon as the weather is better...  Posted  pics with a short Harris Tweed Blazer in the Plume thread that might give you a first idea sizewise.


weN84 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimono with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25
> View attachment 3955787
> View attachment 3955788


Two perfect beauties combined!!


----------



## Ms. Lowlands

weN84 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimono with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25
> View attachment 3955787
> View attachment 3955788


To die for


----------



## SugarHazard

Rose Pourpre B30 Togo two ways 


With Rose Azalee Rodeo MM and Bolduc au Carre Cashmere Shawl:


———————


Below with Rose Pourpre Rodeo GM and Zenobie, Reine de Palmyre Cashmere Shawl:



Both with Kelly en Caleche Twillies and Shooting Star Petit H Charm.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

weN84 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimono with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25
> View attachment 3955787
> View attachment 3955788



*Love this combo weN,  the bag style, color and size! *


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3947142
> View attachment 3947143
> 
> Craie Au Galop Kelly With Brazil Tatoo in Quetsche/Blanc 90cm



So elegant and beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimono with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25
> View attachment 3955787
> View attachment 3955788



Fabulous combo! Love both of these pieces [emoji170][emoji177][emoji170][emoji177][emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

SugarHazard said:


> Rose Pourpre B30 Togo two ways
> 
> 
> With Rose Azalee Rodeo MM and Bolduc au Carre Cashmere Shawl:
> View attachment 3957837
> 
> ———————
> 
> 
> Below with Rose Pourpre Rodeo GM and Zenobie, Reine de Palmyre Cashmere Shawl:
> View attachment 3957838
> 
> 
> Both with Kelly en Caleche Twillies and Shooting Star Petit H Charm.



Fabulous matches, SugarHazard!


----------



## SugarHazard

BBC said:


> Fabulous matches, SugarHazard!



Aww, thank you so much! You’re so sweet.


----------



## Pirula

Beautiful all.  I need to spend more time on this thread, even if I do only have one H bag.

Ran out of the house today with zero outfit planning and look what a happy accident happened!:




ETA:  [emoji23]. The wine is from just now when I took pic.  Not this morning.  [emoji485]


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Beautiful all.  I need to spend more time on this thread, even if I do only have one H bag.
> 
> Ran out of the house today with zero outfit planning and look what a happy accident happened!:
> 
> View attachment 3959432
> 
> 
> ETA:  [emoji23]. The wine is from just now when I took pic.  Not this morning.  [emoji485]


Well the wine coordinates too!


----------



## sissy milano

family pic with the new addiction:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Constance III 24 ombre natura leazard


----------



## Julide

sissy milano said:


> family pic with the new addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance III 24 ombre natura leazard


Congrats on the new addition to the family!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Pirula said:


> Beautiful all.  I need to spend more time on this thread, even if I do only have one H bag.
> 
> Ran out of the house today with zero outfit planning and look what a happy accident happened!:
> 
> View attachment 3959432
> 
> 
> ETA:  [emoji23]. The wine is from just now when I took pic.  Not this morning.  [emoji485]


That is a perfect match! I love it when "happy accidents happen!" This is perfect!!!!


----------



## werner

sissy milano said:


> family pic with the new addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance III 24 ombre natura leazard


This is ombre heaven, sissy....a legacy collection


----------



## sissy milano

Julide said:


> Congrats on the new addition to the family!!!





werner said:


> This is ombre heaven, sissy....a legacy collection




thank you dear Julide and werner 

and thank you for the likes


----------



## cavalla

sissy milano said:


> family pic with the new addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance III 24 ombre natura leazard



 Congrats and thank you for sharing these eye candy with us!


----------



## Pirula

sissy milano said:


> family pic with the new addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance III 24 ombre natura leazard



Impressive bags but omg that shawl!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Ladybaga said:


> That is a perfect match! I love it when "happy accidents happen!" This is perfect!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> family pic with the new addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance III 24 ombre natura leazard



As always, you leave my jaw on the floor!!!! What amazing pieces!!! Congrats on the beautiful new addition.


----------



## sissy milano

cavalla said:


> Congrats and thank you for sharing these eye candy with us!



thanks to you dear cavalla



Pirula said:


> Impressive bags but omg that shawl!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Thank you!



thank you dear Pirula


----------



## SiriS

sissy milano said:


> family pic with the new addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance III 24 ombre natura leazard



Thank you for sharing, what a beautiful picture and such lovely pieces! Congratulations with your newest addition.


----------



## Pirula

Another happy surprise!!  Scarf mail today from our dear, dear Jan and loooook!:


----------



## aynrand

sissy milano said:


> family pic with the new addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance III 24 ombre natura leazard


Just an incredible suite of pieces-- major bag envy here!


----------



## sissy milano

BBC said:


> As always, you leave my jaw on the floor!!!! What amazing pieces!!! Congrats on the beautiful new addition.



thank you dear BBC 


SiriS said:


> Thank you for sharing, what a beautiful picture and such lovely pieces! Congratulations with your newest addition.



thank you for letting me share.



aynrand said:


> Just an incredible suite of pieces-- major bag envy here!



thank you aynrand


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sissy milano said:


> family pic with the new addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance III 24 ombre natura leazard



Very breathtaking collection!! Absolutely stunning!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BirkinLover77

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Goldie and Ms Bleu Saphir sharing a moment... errr a shawl?[emoji12]... happy Monday everyone [emoji92][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942163


Beautiful pairing! Love the combo!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

lanit said:


> Manufacture de Boucleries with Beton mini Roulis
> View attachment 3945533


So beautiful! Love the neutral pairing!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

sissy milano said:


> family pic with the new addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance III 24 ombre natura leazard


Wow! Magnificent combo!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Here’s from yesterday’s “I’m home on Friday night and have nothing to do” session - 
Robe du Soir (the Rouge H colorway) and C18 Epsom Rouge Grenat GHW; Duo d’Etriers (the blue / pink colorway) and B30 Epsom Bleu Zanzibar GHW + B35 Epsom Bleu Agate GHW; and Pirouet au Galop (the black / off white colorway) and B30 Novillo Noir PHW.


----------



## TankerToad

Ang-Lin said:


> Here’s from yesterday’s “I’m home on Friday night and have nothing to do” session -
> Robe du Soir (the Rouge H colorway) and C18 Epsom Rouge Grenat GHW; Duo d’Etriers (the blue / pink colorway) and B30 Epsom Bleu Zanzibar GHW + B35 Epsom Bleu Agate GHW; and Pirouet au Galop (the black / off white colorway) and B30 Novillo Noir PHW.



Pure delight 
Love ALL


----------



## Ang-Lin

TankerToad said:


> Pure delight
> Love ALL


thank you TT!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Ang-Lin said:


> Here’s from yesterday’s “I’m home on Friday night and have nothing to do” session -
> Robe du Soir (the Rouge H colorway) and C18 Epsom Rouge Grenat GHW; Duo d’Etriers (the blue / pink colorway) and B30 Epsom Bleu Zanzibar GHW + B35 Epsom Bleu Agate GHW; and Pirouet au Galop (the black / off white colorway) and B30 Novillo Noir PHW.


Wow! Beautiful pairing! Love them all


----------



## Gigllee

Ang-Lin said:


> Here’s from yesterday’s “I’m home on Friday night and have nothing to do” session -
> Robe du Soir (the Rouge H colorway) and C18 Epsom Rouge Grenat GHW; Duo d’Etriers (the blue / pink colorway) and B30 Epsom Bleu Zanzibar GHW + B35 Epsom Bleu Agate GHW; and Pirouet au Galop (the black / off white colorway) and B30 Novillo Noir PHW.


Very elegant. I love your taste. I got my eyes on the PaG cashmere silk shawl. So classy!


----------



## Ang-Lin

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Beautiful pairing! Love them all


Thank you so much!!!! 


Gigllee said:


> Very elegant. I love your taste. I got my eyes on the PaG cashmere silk shawl. So classy!


Aww - thanks! The PaG was my favorite from last season. I think I still see some of them on the H.com website if you’re in the market for one!


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> Here’s from yesterday’s “I’m home on Friday night and have nothing to do” session -
> Robe du Soir (the Rouge H colorway) and C18 Epsom Rouge Grenat GHW; Duo d’Etriers (the blue / pink colorway) and B30 Epsom Bleu Zanzibar GHW + B35 Epsom Bleu Agate GHW; and Pirouet au Galop (the black / off white colorway) and B30 Novillo Noir PHW.



Love them all


----------



## sissy milano

Ang-Lin said:


> Here’s from yesterday’s “I’m home on Friday night and have nothing to do” session -
> Robe du Soir (the Rouge H colorway) and C18 Epsom Rouge Grenat GHW; Duo d’Etriers (the blue / pink colorway) and B30 Epsom Bleu Zanzibar GHW + B35 Epsom Bleu Agate GHW; and Pirouet au Galop (the black / off white colorway) and B30 Novillo Noir PHW.


amazing pairing! congrats


----------



## papertiger

Ang-Lin said:


> Here’s from yesterday’s “I’m home on Friday night and have nothing to do” session -
> Robe du Soir (the Rouge H colorway) and C18 Epsom Rouge Grenat GHW; Duo d’Etriers (the blue / pink colorway) and B30 Epsom Bleu Zanzibar GHW + B35 Epsom Bleu Agate GHW; and Pirouet au Galop (the black / off white colorway) and B30 Novillo Noir PHW.



Stunning combos!


----------



## SiriS

Ang-Lin said:


> Here’s from yesterday’s “I’m home on Friday night and have nothing to do” session -
> Robe du Soir (the Rouge H colorway) and C18 Epsom Rouge Grenat GHW; Duo d’Etriers (the blue / pink colorway) and B30 Epsom Bleu Zanzibar GHW + B35 Epsom Bleu Agate GHW; and Pirouet au Galop (the black / off white colorway) and B30 Novillo Noir PHW.



I love these combinations! Thanks for sharing. 
Robe du Soir is probably next on my list..


----------



## hclubfan

Ang-Lin said:


> Here’s from yesterday’s “I’m home on Friday night and have nothing to do” session -
> Robe du Soir (the Rouge H colorway) and C18 Epsom Rouge Grenat GHW; Duo d’Etriers (the blue / pink colorway) and B30 Epsom Bleu Zanzibar GHW + B35 Epsom Bleu Agate GHW; and Pirouet au Galop (the black / off white colorway) and B30 Novillo Noir PHW.


Wow...what a beautiful collection, and wonderful photos!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sissy milano said:


> family pic with the new addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance III 24 ombre natura leazard


No words can describe what I see when I look at these amazing pieces!!! You are so blessed! Enjoy!


----------



## Ladybaga

Ang-Lin said:


> Here’s from yesterday’s “I’m home on Friday night and have nothing to do” session -
> Robe du Soir (the Rouge H colorway) and C18 Epsom Rouge Grenat GHW; Duo d’Etriers (the blue / pink colorway) and B30 Epsom Bleu Zanzibar GHW + B35 Epsom Bleu Agate GHW; and Pirouet au Galop (the black / off white colorway) and B30 Novillo Noir PHW.


What a beautiful display! Each of these pictures should be in a magazine!!! Thank you for the eye candy!!!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

MotoChiq said:


> Love them all





sissy milano said:


> amazing pairing! congrats





papertiger said:


> Stunning combos!





SiriS said:


> I love these combinations! Thanks for sharing.
> Robe du Soir is probably next on my list..





hclubfan said:


> Wow...what a beautiful collection, and wonderful photos!!





Ladybaga said:


> What a beautiful display! Each of these pictures should be in a magazine!!! Thank you for the eye candy!!!!



Thank you all for the wonderful comments!


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> Here’s from yesterday’s “I’m home on Friday night and have nothing to do” session -
> Robe du Soir (the Rouge H colorway) and C18 Epsom Rouge Grenat GHW; Duo d’Etriers (the blue / pink colorway) and B30 Epsom Bleu Zanzibar GHW + B35 Epsom Bleu Agate GHW; and Pirouet au Galop (the black / off white colorway) and B30 Novillo Noir PHW.



Very nice! You are always on style point! You should have your own Friday night thread "Friday Nights with Nothing to Do with @Ang-Lin"! I'd tune in.


----------



## Ang-Lin

cocomlle said:


> Very nice! You are always on style point! You should have your own Friday night thread "Friday Nights with Nothing to Do with @Ang-Lin"! I'd tune in.


Oh dear hahahaha. I'll start one if other people contribute to the thread with what they do with their H goodies when they're at home on a Friday night with nothing to do!


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> Oh dear hahahaha. I'll start one if other people contribute to the thread with what they do with their H goodies when they're at home on a Friday night with nothing to do!



 I'd gladly contribute, but must caution that I have two photobombing troublemakers that will likely interrupt my H playing.  The fur one just went after a rodeo dangling form my bag and don't get me started on what he did to an H ribbon.


----------



## kathydep

CDC Shawl
Savana Dance Twilly
Rose Pourpre B25


----------



## MotoChiq

kathydep said:


> CDC Shawl
> Savana Dance Twilly
> Rose Pourpre B25



Fabulous @kathydep !


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pirula said:


> Beautiful all.  I need to spend more time on this thread, even if I do only have one H bag.
> 
> Ran out of the house today with zero outfit planning and look what a happy accident happened!:
> 
> View attachment 3959432
> 
> 
> ETA:  [emoji23]. The wine is from just now when I took pic.  Not this morning.  [emoji485]


Happy accident indeed! They look made for each other and my dear that comment about the wine made me chuckle [emoji3]



sissy milano said:


> family pic with the new addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance III 24 ombre natura leazard


Awestruck at this fab pic! Wow! What a collex of ombré lizzies [emoji7][emoji7]



Pirula said:


> Another happy surprise!!  Scarf mail today from our dear, dear Jan and loooook!:
> 
> View attachment 3961560


Both go so beautifully together! [emoji1323][emoji1323]




Ang-Lin said:


> Here’s from yesterday’s “I’m home on Friday night and have nothing to do” session -
> Robe du Soir (the Rouge H colorway) and C18 Epsom Rouge Grenat GHW; Duo d’Etriers (the blue / pink colorway) and B30 Epsom Bleu Zanzibar GHW + B35 Epsom Bleu Agate GHW; and Pirouet au Galop (the black / off white colorway) and B30 Novillo Noir PHW.



Love the combinations! RG goes so well with the Robe du Soir CW. Giving me pause for thought because I have a RG roulis! Totally being enabled [emoji173]️[emoji28]



kathydep said:


> CDC Shawl
> Savana Dance Twilly
> Rose Pourpre B25



Love! Perfect match for Ms. RP[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Ang-Lin

eternallove4bag said:


> I have a RG roulis!


I would love to see that!!!! I have a Bordeaux Roulis - i'm sure Roulis would be so pretty in RG! 
And re enablement... this entire Forum is all about that!


----------



## Ang-Lin

kathydep said:


> CDC Shawl
> Savana Dance Twilly
> Rose Pourpre B25


Neat picture!!!!!


----------



## Pirula

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy accident indeed! They look made for each other and my dear that comment about the wine made me chuckle [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Awestruck at this fab pic! Wow! What a collex of ombré lizzies [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Both go so beautifully together! [emoji1323][emoji1323]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the combinations! RG goes so well with the Robe du Soir CW. Giving me pause for thought because I have a RG roulis! Totally being enabled [emoji173]️[emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> Love! Perfect match for Ms. RP[emoji177][emoji177]



Thanks EL4B!!!


----------



## yuanyuan57

Love this twilly on my Etain Kelly


----------



## Gnuj

sissy milano said:


> family pic with the new addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance III 24 ombre natura leazard


WOW, absolutely stunning family shot.  Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Gnuj

Ang-Lin said:


> Here’s from yesterday’s “I’m home on Friday night and have nothing to do” session -
> Robe du Soir (the Rouge H colorway) and C18 Epsom Rouge Grenat GHW; Duo d’Etriers (the blue / pink colorway) and B30 Epsom Bleu Zanzibar GHW + B35 Epsom Bleu Agate GHW; and Pirouet au Galop (the black / off white colorway) and B30 Novillo Noir PHW.


Great pairings! Love all the colors.


----------



## sissy milano

obsessedwhermes said:


> Very breathtaking collection!! Absolutely stunning!![emoji7][emoji7]





BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Magnificent combo!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> No words can describe what I see when I look at these amazing pieces!!! You are so blessed! Enjoy!





eternallove4bag said:


> ...
> Awestruck at this fab pic! Wow! What a collex of ombré lizzies [emoji7][emoji7]
> ...





Gnuj said:


> WOW, absolutely stunning family shot.  Congrats on the new addition!



thank you very much for all your kind comments


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kathydep said:


> CDC Shawl
> Savana Dance Twilly
> Rose Pourpre B25


My goodness darling the combo is stunning!!!


----------



## candyapple15

On business trip to London and did an unexpected H shoppng....Caleche mors et Bouteilles scarf. Love it ❤️


----------



## candyapple15

Another one....etude pour une parure de gala ❤️❤️


----------



## Meta

Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 with Parunes de Samouraï CSGM in cw 07.


----------



## Serva1

weN84 said:


> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 with Parunes de Samouraï CSGM in cw 07.
> View attachment 3970356



So pretty [emoji173]️


----------



## Croisette7

weN84 said:


> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 with Parunes de Samouraï CSGM in cw 07.
> View attachment 3970356


Congratulations, *weN!*


----------



## Meta

@Serva1 and @Croisette7 Thank you for your kind words!  The Samourai is for my sister but I couldn't resist snapping pics of it with my Kelly!


----------



## weibandy

Picotin 22 eclat with Jardin Anglais 90cm cw 11 with Barenia paddock


----------



## BagLady164

GNIPPOHS said:


> Another PaG pairing... the blush lines on the shawl goes v well with Gris Asphalt.  With rose gold Kelly bracelet and filet d’or ring
> 
> View attachment 3900034


I have the same ring.  I bought it in Paris right when it came out.   I was in there buying a bag when the SA said they had a new ring that they all loved and I should look at.  I did - that turned out to be an expensive trip but worth it.  It’s my all-time favorite piece of Hermes jewelry!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Got my grail changeant mousse APdP  today and it fits so nicely with my Plume Mini II in Rose Pourpre. At least if the light is right... There is a hint of the matching shade of pourpre in the second pic - soo difficult to catch the colours of this wonderful mousse. Thanks for letting me share, nevertheless:


----------



## scarf1

Sammy Royal said:


> Got my grail changeant mousse APdP  today and it fits so nicely with my Plume Mini II in Rose Pourpre. At least if the light is right... There is a hint of the matching shade of pourpre in the second pic - soo difficult to catch the colours of this wonderful mousse. Thanks for letting me share, nevertheless:
> View attachment 3983456
> View attachment 3983457


Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## seasounds

Sammy Royal said:


> Got my grail changeant mousse APdP  today and it fits so nicely with my Plume Mini II in Rose Pourpre. At least if the light is right... There is a hint of the matching shade of pourpre in the second pic - soo difficult to catch the colours of this wonderful mousse. Thanks for letting me share, nevertheless:
> View attachment 3983456
> View attachment 3983457


Beautiful, Sammy!  Congratulations - it's so perfect with your plume!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> Got my grail changeant mousse APdP  today and it fits so nicely with my Plume Mini II in Rose Pourpre. At least if the light is right... There is a hint of the matching shade of pourpre in the second pic - soo difficult to catch the colours of this wonderful mousse. Thanks for letting me share, nevertheless:
> View attachment 3983456
> View attachment 3983457


Many congrats on getting your grail moussie my dear! It’s beautiful as is Ms. RP[emoji177][emoji177]



weibandy said:


> View attachment 3973718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin 22 eclat with Jardin Anglais 90cm cw 11 with Barenia paddock


One of my favorite all time designs... beautiful pairings [emoji170][emoji92][emoji92]



weN84 said:


> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 with Parunes de Samouraï CSGM in cw 07.
> View attachment 3970356



What a perfect match! Love RC and love Samourai [emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pulling out an oldie but one that still has my heart [emoji171] ... Flamingo  party with Ms. Anemone ... happy Hump day everyone [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Juvelen

eternallove4bag said:


> Pulling out an oldie but one that still has my heart [emoji171] ... Flamingo  party with Ms. Anemone ... happy Hump day everyone [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983643


Oh my.... I'm shocked! I think this is one of the most beautiful photos I've seen  And the colors!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Juvelen said:


> Oh my.... I'm shocked! I think this is one of the most beautiful photos I've seen  And the colors!



Thank you so much for your kind comment! I love anemone [emoji171][emoji171]... H makes the best colors ever [emoji4]


----------



## Ladybaga

eternallove4bag said:


> Pulling out an oldie but one that still has my heart [emoji171] ... Flamingo  party with Ms. Anemone ... happy Hump day everyone [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983643


GORGEOUS!


----------



## Hat Trick

eternallove4bag said:


> Pulling out an oldie but one that still has my heart [emoji171] ... Flamingo  party with Ms. Anemone ... happy Hump day everyone [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983643



Such a happy photo. Thanks!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ladybaga said:


> GORGEOUS!


Thank you so much [emoji171][emoji171].. H makes it so easy to take nice pics [emoji4]



Hat Trick said:


> Such a happy photo. Thanks!


Thank you so much! Ms. Anemone does always put a smile on my face [emoji4][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## eternallove4bag

More of a carfie but thought the bag - shawl combo was a good match for this post too [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. GA riding with PdS CW 06


----------



## Serva1

eternallove4bag said:


> More of a carfie but thought the bag - shawl combo was a good match for this post too [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. GA riding with PdS CW 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984558



This is gorgeous[emoji170] Love everything in the pic!


----------



## Juvelen

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much for your kind comment! I love anemone [emoji171][emoji171]... H makes the best colors ever [emoji4]


Anemone is my HG color now, that's for sure!


----------



## papertiger

weibandy said:


> View attachment 3973718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin 22 eclat with Jardin Anglais 90cm cw 11 with Barenia paddock



Perfect!


----------



## papertiger

Sammy Royal said:


> Got my grail changeant mousse APdP  today and it fits so nicely with my Plume Mini II in Rose Pourpre. At least if the light is right... There is a hint of the matching shade of pourpre in the second pic - soo difficult to catch the colours of this wonderful mousse. Thanks for letting me share, nevertheless:
> View attachment 3983456
> View attachment 3983457



Wow, this is _ama_zing. 

Proud to be your changeant moussie twin too


----------



## eternallove4bag

Serva1 said:


> This is gorgeous[emoji170] Love everything in the pic!


Thank you so much my dear [emoji170][emoji170].. PdS this season is killing me with the fab cws [emoji28]



Juvelen said:


> Anemone is my HG color now, that's for sure!


Ever since I started my H journey anemone was one of my top must have colors to have! So can totally relate to you [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Pulling out an oldie but one that still has my heart [emoji171] ... Flamingo  party with Ms. Anemone ... happy Hump day everyone [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983643


So absolutely stunning!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> So absolutely stunning!!



Thank you so much [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Luvquality

Pirula said:


> Beautiful all.  I need to spend more time on this thread, even if I do only have one H bag.
> 
> Ran out of the house today with zero outfit planning and look what a happy accident happened!:
> 
> View attachment 3959432
> 
> 
> ETA:  [emoji23]. The wine is from just now when I took pic.  Not this morning.  [emoji485]


Gorgeous pairing!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Pulling out an oldie but one that still has my heart [emoji171] ... Flamingo  party with Ms. Anemone ... happy Hump day everyone [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983643





eternallove4bag said:


> More of a carfie but thought the bag - shawl combo was a good match for this post too [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. GA riding with PdS CW 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984558



@eternallove4bag I'm dying!!! These are GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> @eternallove4bag I'm dying!!! These are GORGEOUS!!!!!



You are too kind [emoji171][emoji170][emoji171][emoji170].. thank u so much dear BBC... nothing can beat the colors H makes whether it’s pops of colors or neutrals! And when it comes to shawls I am already a goner [emoji28][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## Sammy Royal

scarf1 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!


Thank you so much!! 


seasounds said:


> Beautiful, Sammy!  Congratulations - it's so perfect with your plume!


Thank you, dear *seasounds*!


papertiger said:


> Wow, this is _ama_zing.
> 
> Proud to be your changeant moussie twin too


How nice to be your twin on this very special mousse! 

Thank you all soo much for all the Likes!!!


----------



## katriona

eternallove4bag said:


> Pulling out an oldie but one that still has my heart [emoji171] ... Flamingo  party with Ms. Anemone ... happy Hump day everyone [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983643



Oh, my, this is soooo beautifulL...


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats on getting your grail moussie my dear! It’s beautiful as is Ms. RP[emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> One of my favorite all time designs... beautiful pairings [emoji170][emoji92][emoji92]
> 
> What a perfect match! Love RC and love Samourai [emoji813]️[emoji813]️


Thank you so much, dear *eternal*!! 


eternallove4bag said:


> Pulling out an oldie but one that still has my heart [emoji171] ... Flamingo  party with Ms. Anemone ... happy Hump day everyone [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983643


Gosh, I love these colours!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sammy Royal said:


> Got my grail changeant mousse APdP  today and it fits so nicely with my Plume Mini II in Rose Pourpre. At least if the light is right... There is a hint of the matching shade of pourpre in the second pic - soo difficult to catch the colours of this wonderful mousse. Thanks for letting me share, nevertheless:
> View attachment 3983456
> View attachment 3983457



Such a pretty little plume Sammy Royal! Congrats on your new mousseline too, great match!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Pulling out an oldie but one that still has my heart [emoji171] ... Flamingo  party with Ms. Anemone ... happy Hump day everyone [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983643





eternallove4bag said:


> More of a carfie but thought the bag - shawl combo was a good match for this post too [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. GA riding with PdS CW 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984558



Beautiful photos as usual eternallove4bag!! Love your GA pairing, am loving this color more! And just as i decided to go with cw5 for my blue pds..... your cw6 photo is so tempting!


----------



## katriona

eternallove4bag said:


> More of a carfie but thought the bag - shawl combo was a good match for this post too [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. GA riding with PdS CW 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984558



Boy oh boy, do I love this look!


----------



## eternallove4bag

katriona said:


> Oh, my, this is soooo beautifulL...


Thank you so much [emoji171][emoji171]... totally in love with anemone [emoji171][emoji171]



Sammy Royal said:


> Thank you so much, dear *eternal*!!
> 
> Gosh, I love these colours!!


Thank you so much dear Sammy ... H sure knows how to make amazing colors right? [emoji171][emoji171]



GNIPPOHS said:


> Beautiful photos as usual eternallove4bag!! Love your GA pairing, am loving this color more! And just as i decided to go with cw5 for my blue pds..... your cw6 photo is so tempting!



Thank you so much my dear GNIPPOHS [emoji170][emoji170]...I love how the colors of the shawl pick up on the color of the KC... I ended up with CW 5 because the colors on this go with both GA and BE [emoji170][emoji170] although I love CW 5 too! Gosh this design is killing me this season! Feel like collecting different cws like tic tacs [emoji28]




katriona said:


> Boy oh boy, do I love this look!



Thank you so much [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Ang-Lin

eternallove4bag said:


> More of a carfie but thought the bag - shawl combo was a good match for this post too [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. GA riding with PdS CW 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984558


such a fabulous combination!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ang-Lin said:


> such a fabulous combination!



Thank you so much [emoji170][emoji170]... GA and PdS are total winners this season for me[emoji4]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Been in a neutral mood. One of my fave shawls ever... the cream brandebourgs with GA constance and Gris perle cdc. Will they ever release a GA gator rghw cdc??


----------



## Serva1

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been in a neutral mood. One of my fave shawls ever... the cream brandebourgs with GA constance and Gris perle cdc. Will they ever release a GA gator rghw cdc??
> 
> View attachment 3989528



Sharing your opinion about the favourite shawl, such a great neutral! Hoping there will be a GA gator rghw in the near future so you can have the perfect bracelet for your beautiful bag.


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been in a neutral mood. One of my fave shawls ever... the cream brandebourgs with GA constance and Gris perle cdc. Will they ever release a GA gator rghw cdc??
> 
> View attachment 3989528



My favorite cw of Brandebourg[emoji7][emoji7]...love this picture of neutral heaven! And yes pls to GA gator rghw cdc! How special would that be?


----------



## More bags

SugarHazard said:


> Rose Pourpre B30 Togo two ways
> 
> 
> With Rose Azalee Rodeo MM and Bolduc au Carre Cashmere Shawl:
> View attachment 3957837
> 
> ———————
> 
> 
> Below with Rose Pourpre Rodeo GM and Zenobie, Reine de Palmyre Cashmere Shawl:
> View attachment 3957838
> 
> 
> Both with Kelly en Caleche Twillies and Shooting Star Petit H Charm.


Great pairings!



Pirula said:


> Beautiful all.  I need to spend more time on this thread, even if I do only have one H bag.
> 
> Ran out of the house today with zero outfit planning and look what a happy accident happened!:
> 
> View attachment 3959432
> 
> 
> ETA:  [emoji23]. The wine is from just now when I took pic.  Not this morning.  [emoji485]


OMG, I love your Trim - beautiful!


----------



## More bags

weN84 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimono with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25
> View attachment 3955787
> View attachment 3955788


Heavenly!


----------



## More bags

yuanyuan57 said:


> View attachment 3966535
> 
> 
> Love this twilly on my Etain Kelly


So elegant!


----------



## More bags

GNIPPOHS said:


> Been in a neutral mood. One of my fave shawls ever... the cream brandebourgs with GA constance and Gris perle cdc. Will they ever release a GA gator rghw cdc??
> 
> View attachment 3989528


Beautiful neutrals!


----------



## loves

Gold swift and csgm name I can’t remember


----------



## More bags

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Goldie and Ms Bleu Saphir sharing a moment... errr a shawl?[emoji12]... happy Monday everyone [emoji92][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942163


Stunning gathering of H beauties!


----------



## More bags

MYH said:


> View attachment 3916457
> 
> 
> My Gris Asphalte C18. Luckily she also scratches my itch for etain so I’m killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## More bags

MYH said:


> View attachment 3916457
> 
> 
> My Gris Asphalte C18. Luckily she also scratches my itch for etain so I’m killing two birds with one stone.


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> Gold swift and csgm name I can’t remember
> View attachment 3990331


Its Aux  Portes du PalaisBeautiful combo!


----------



## loves

Julide said:


> Its Aux  Portes du PalaisBeautiful combo!


my dearest Julide, thank you so much my angel
it was bugging me so bad lol


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Serva1 said:


> Sharing your opinion about the favourite shawl, such a great neutral! Hoping there will be a GA gator rghw in the near future so you can have the perfect bracelet for your beautiful bag.





eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite cw of Brandebourg[emoji7][emoji7]...love this picture of neutral heaven! And yes pls to GA gator rghw cdc! How special would that be?





More bags said:


> Beautiful neutrals!



Thank you *Serva, eternalove4bag, More bags *and all the likes . Oh yes i missed out on the gris t gator cdc, will be FAB if they decide to produce GA in croc/gator!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

loves said:


> Gold swift and csgm name I can’t remember
> View attachment 3990331



Lovely match loves   Am waiting for a gold bag too, yours is so luxurious in swift!


----------



## papertiger

Not perfect exactly, but sometimes I prefer that, GP with my Tattersall


----------



## eternallove4bag

papertiger said:


> Not perfect exactly, but sometimes I prefer that, GP with my Tattersall


I love it! It’s a cool pic[emoji172][emoji172]



loves said:


> Gold swift and csgm name I can’t remember
> View attachment 3990331



Beautiful pairings! We are cousins on this beautiful shawl! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> my dearest Julide, thank you so much my angel
> it was bugging me so bad lol


I know the feeling!!Happy to help!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ms. BE K25 gets her first matching bag-shawl pic [emoji170][emoji170]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. BE K25 gets her first matching bag-shawl pic [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991430
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Today's obsessions: 

Parures de Samourais CSGM cw06
B25 Rose Azalee GHW 
Stephen Webster Butterfly ring

Despite the storm predictions I was feeling very pink today and took a few snaps during DS1s lesson.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you so much [emoji170][emoji170]



BBC said:


> Today's obsessions:
> 
> Parures de Samourais CSGM cw06
> B25 Rose Azalee GHW
> Stephen Webster Butterfly ring
> 
> Despite the storm predictions I was feeling very pink today and took a few snaps during DS1s lesson.
> 
> View attachment 3991500


Love everything in this pic! PdS is seriously killing me this season with its fab CWs[emoji177][emoji177]... stay safe and warm! They are saying 12 inches of snow or more!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

More bags said:


> Stunning gathering of H beauties!



Thank you so much [emoji170][emoji92]


----------



## seasounds

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. BE K25 gets her first matching bag-shawl pic [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991430
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone!





BBC said:


> Today's obsessions:
> 
> Parures de Samourais CSGM cw06
> B25 Rose Azalee GHW
> Stephen Webster Butterfly ring
> 
> Despite the storm predictions I was feeling very pink today and took a few snaps during DS1s lesson.
> 
> View attachment 3991500



OK, so this is so totally off topic, but these two pics are making me think "How great would it be to decorate a baby shower with just H items?"

BTW, love your tableaux, ladies!


----------



## Cygne18

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. BE K25 gets her first matching bag-shawl pic [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991430
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone!



Such a stunning photo in yummy Bleu Electrique! Congratulations, again, and thank you for making my eyes happy with such lovely eye candy.


----------



## SugarHazard

More bags said:


> Great pairings!



Aww, thanks so much!


----------



## eternallove4bag

seasounds said:


> OK, so this is so totally off topic, but these two pics are making me think "How great would it be to decorate a baby shower with just H items?"
> 
> BTW, love your tableaux, ladies!


Thank you so much [emoji170][emoji170]... I like the idea of a H decorated baby shower [emoji4]... orange boxes are the best 



Cygne18 said:


> Such a stunning photo in yummy Bleu Electrique! Congratulations, again, and thank you for making my eyes happy with such lovely eye candy.



Thank you so much for your sweet words [emoji170][emoji170]... this color makes me so happy! I am already pairing her up with different H shawls in my head [emoji28]


----------



## eternallove4bag

My favorite bag paired with one of my favorite cw of ZP [emoji172][emoji170]... wishing everyone an amazing weekend!


----------



## Cygne18

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite bag paired with one of my favorite cw of ZP [emoji172][emoji170]... wishing everyone an amazing weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995328


Soo beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing. Spectacular!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Cygne18 said:


> Soo beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing. Spectacular!



Thank you so much! Malachite has to be my favorite color [emoji172][emoji172]... I could stare at her all day long [emoji28]


----------



## Livia1

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite bag paired with one of my favorite cw of ZP [emoji172][emoji170]... wishing everyone an amazing weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995328




Gosh, such a gorgeous Malachite!


----------



## Serva1

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite bag paired with one of my favorite cw of ZP [emoji172][emoji170]... wishing everyone an amazing weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995328



This is so beautiful [emoji172][emoji170] Wishing you a relaxing weekend too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Livia1 said:


> Gosh, such a gorgeous Malachite!


Thank you so much! I love this color [emoji172][emoji172]



Serva1 said:


> This is so beautiful [emoji172][emoji170] Wishing you a relaxing weekend too.



Thank you so much dear Serva [emoji172][emoji172]... a very happy weekend to you too[emoji172]


----------



## katriona

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite bag paired with one of my favorite cw of ZP [emoji172][emoji170]... wishing everyone an amazing weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995328


Oh BOY! I love that colourway, Love teal!


----------



## eternallove4bag

katriona said:


> Oh BOY! I love that colourway, Love teal!



Thank you so much! Malachite has to be hands down my favorite H color and I absolutely adore ZP[emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Ang-Lin

Neutral day! Or the time I discovered the Evie TPM strap (RC / Etain) works with your K32 (Gris T)!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

Ang-Lin said:


> Neutral day! Or the time I discovered the Evie TPM strap (RC / Etain) works with your K32 (Gris T)!



 Love the _Robe du Soir_!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Love the _Robe du Soir_!


Thank you! It is very versatile


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Love everything in this pic! PdS is seriously killing me this season with its fab CWs[emoji177][emoji177]... stay safe and warm! They are saying 12 inches of snow or more!!



Thank you EL4B! [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️ We wound up losing power for about a day but the snow melted quickly.



seasounds said:


> OK, so this is so totally off topic, but these two pics are making me think "How great would it be to decorate a baby shower with just H items?"
> 
> BTW, love your tableaux, ladies!



Thank you seasounds!!! I enjoyed putting it together [emoji5]



eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite bag paired with one of my favorite cw of ZP [emoji172][emoji170]... wishing everyone an amazing weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995328




Ah this is gorgeous!!!! I L[emoji172]VE malachite!!! Great pairing!


----------



## Ang-Lin

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite bag paired with one of my favorite cw of ZP [emoji172][emoji170]... wishing everyone an amazing weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995328


Love the combo!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite bag paired with one of my favorite cw of ZP [emoji172][emoji170]... wishing everyone an amazing weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995328



You take such good photos dear eternallove4bag. Your malachite b is so pretty


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Ang-Lin said:


> Neutral day! Or the time I discovered the Evie TPM strap (RC / Etain) works with your K32 (Gris T)!



Love this! I have the same tpm strap such a great idea. Is that robe du soir? I think design ties so well, am still waiting for more 140 cws to show up.


----------



## Ang-Lin

GNIPPOHS said:


> Love this! I have the same tpm strap such a great idea. Is that robe du soir? I think design ties so well, am still waiting for more 140 cws to show up.


Awww thanks @GNIPPOHS (love your username btw - very clever!) yes, that is Robe Du Soir! Hopefully a cw that you like shows up soon. And pls post pics of your K with TPM strap, always curious abt the color combos that work!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ang-Lin said:


> Neutral day! Or the time I discovered the Evie TPM strap (RC / Etain) works with your K32 (Gris T)!



Stunning! Love this shawl and the combo is beautiful [emoji813]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Thank you EL4B! [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️ We wound up losing power for about a day but the snow melted quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you seasounds!!! I enjoyed putting it together [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah this is gorgeous!!!! I L[emoji172]VE malachite!!! Great pairing!


Thank you so much dear BBC[emoji172][emoji172]... I am so glad you got power back because some of the places here are still without electricity since Wednesday! At least the sun is out and temps are a little up so snow should hopefully melt faster. 



Ang-Lin said:


> Love the combo!


Thank you so much [emoji172][emoji172]



GNIPPOHS said:


> You take such good photos dear eternallove4bag. Your malachite b is so pretty



You are too kind [emoji1317] thank you so much my dear GNIPPOHS [emoji172][emoji172]... Ms. Malachite makes my day always[emoji172]


----------



## bagnut1

I am just getting around to sharing this recent guest to the party.  Here she is swimming with miss turtle.


----------



## Cygne18

My first CGMM (and wow, it's warm - love) with a K28 and some Rose Pourpre accessories. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aw, yeah! I knew this would work!  I finally had the time today to get these two together...


----------



## Notorious Pink

And an option for warmer days...


----------



## Cygne18

BBC said:


> Aw, yeah! I knew this would work!  I finally had the time today to get these two together...
> 
> View attachment 3999877
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999878



Love those bright colors!  Your Bleu Hydra is yum yum.


----------



## eternallove4bag

bagnut1 said:


> I am just getting around to sharing this recent guest to the party.  Here she is swimming with miss turtle.
> View attachment 3999105


Very pretty! Love UTW [emoji177]



Cygne18 said:


> My first CGMM (and wow, it's warm - love) with a K28 and some Rose Pourpre accessories. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3999850


Many congrats on a beautiful first CSGM ... is your K Bleu Saphir? So pretty! [emoji170][emoji170]



BBC said:


> Aw, yeah! I knew this would work!  I finally had the time today to get these two together...
> 
> View attachment 3999877
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999878



Works with both so beautifully! Wow! Your SO is stunning dear BBC[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

An old pic not yet posted here ... Ms. C18 Noir with RGHW paired with one of my favorite shawls - Dallet


----------



## bagnut1

eternallove4bag said:


> Very pretty! Love UTW [emoji177]
> Thank you!  It's a very fun design.


----------



## Cygne18

eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats on a beautiful first CSGM ... is your K Bleu Saphir? So pretty! [emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you so much!  It's Bleu Electrique. Yah for H blues! I love Bleu Sapphire too - I feel that color is BE's older sister.


----------



## Cygne18

eternallove4bag said:


> An old pic not yet posted here ... Ms. C18 Noir with RGHW paired with one of my favorite shawls - Dallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999982



Oooh, I love this. Thank you for posting. Gold/Rose Gold with black is so dreamy perfect.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> An old pic not yet posted here ... Ms. C18 Noir with RGHW paired with one of my favorite shawls - Dallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999982



This is SO elegant. LOVE.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Cygne18 said:


> Thank you so much!  It's Bleu Electrique. Yah for H blues! I love Bleu Sapphire too - I feel that color is BE's older sister.



Seriously love H blues! My current favorite has to be BE [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Cygne18 said:


> Oooh, I love this. Thank you for posting. Gold/Rose Gold with black is so dreamy perfect.


Thank you so much ... I love black with gold/RG too [emoji92][emoji92][emoji4]



BBC said:


> This is SO elegant. LOVE.



Thank you so much my dear ... love this cw of Dallet that softens the look.


----------



## Chrisy

eternallove4bag said:


> An old pic not yet posted here ... Ms. C18 Noir with RGHW paired with one of my favorite shawls - Dallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999982


What a great collection.   The C18 Noir and Dallet combo is one of my own favorite.


----------



## seasounds

BBC said:


> Aw, yeah! I knew this would work!  I finally had the time today to get these two together...
> 
> View attachment 3999877
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999878


They were made for each other!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chrisy said:


> What a great collection.   The C18 Noir and Dallet combo is one of my own favorite.



Thank you so much! This is one of my most used shawls!


----------



## Notorious Pink

seasounds said:


> They were made for each other!



Thank you!!


----------



## hannahsophia

Perfect twilly and shawl? Is anyone else afraid of clashing scarf and bag twilly?


----------



## gracekelly

Aubergine Tohu Bohu with raisin chèvre Bolide.  Thought I would show these gloves as they are a perfect match for the bag.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4002916
> View attachment 4002917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aubergine Tohu Bohu with raisin chèvre Bolide.  Thought I would show these gloves as they are a perfect match for the bag.


Raisin is gorgeous! 
I love your scarf.


----------



## Cygne18

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4002916
> View attachment 4002917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aubergine Tohu Bohu with raisin chèvre Bolide.  Thought I would show these gloves as they are a perfect match for the bag.



So beautiful. Raisin 4Eva. I love your Tohu too. Gorgeous match.


----------



## Julide

hannahsophia said:


> Perfect twilly and shawl? Is anyone else afraid of clashing scarf and bag twilly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001343


This is such a beautiful combo! 


But now I can’t see the pic anymore...?


----------



## Julide

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4002916
> View attachment 4002917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aubergine Tohu Bohu with raisin chèvre Bolide.  Thought I would show these gloves as they are a perfect match for the bag.


Love the bolide!! Awesome combo!


----------



## TeeCee77

Some things are just better together. Loving this combo.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Julide said:


> This is such a beautiful combo!
> 
> 
> But now I can’t see the pic anymore...?



I’m having trouble viewing pics, and some people’s avatars are gone.


----------



## Chrisy

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! This is one of my most used shawls!


Same here.


----------



## gracekelly

Tcooke77 said:


> Some things are just better together. Loving this combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003222


I love this!  I am your bag twin and I have been obsessing about yellow lately.  I need to find a scarf that has yellow!


----------



## TeeCee77

gracekelly said:


> I love this!  I am your bag twin and I have been obsessing about yellow lately.  I need to find a scarf that has yellow!



Thanks!! I am on the hunt for some yellow twillies....


----------



## SugarHazard

I wanted to add this picture to this thread for posterity.

Ms. Rose Azalee Lindy 26 with her new favorite shawl. It’s like they were made for each other!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

bagnut1 said:


> I am just getting around to sharing this recent guest to the party.  Here she is swimming with miss turtle.
> View attachment 3999105





Cygne18 said:


> My first CGMM (and wow, it's warm - love) with a K28 and some Rose Pourpre accessories. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3999850





BBC said:


> Aw, yeah! I knew this would work!  I finally had the time today to get these two together...
> 
> View attachment 3999877
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999878





eternallove4bag said:


> An old pic not yet posted here ... Ms. C18 Noir with RGHW paired with one of my favorite shawls - Dallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999982





hannahsophia said:


> Perfect twilly and shawl? Is anyone else afraid of clashing scarf and bag twilly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001343





gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4002916
> View attachment 4002917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aubergine Tohu Bohu with raisin chèvre Bolide.  Thought I would show these gloves as they are a perfect match for the bag.





Tcooke77 said:


> Some things are just better together. Loving this combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003222





SugarHazard said:


> I wanted to add this picture to this thread for posterity.
> 
> Ms. Rose Azalee Lindy 26 with her new favorite shawl. It’s like they were made for each other!
> 
> View attachment 4003878
> View attachment 4003875



So much eye candy thanks for sharing guys!  This thread, get so much inspiration from it, loving both the pop and neutral pairings


----------



## Sammy Royal

Finally another CSGM that fits my Evie and her colourwise slightly complicated Amazone strap...


----------



## Cygne18

SugarHazard said:


> I wanted to add this picture to this thread for posterity.
> 
> Ms. Rose Azalee Lindy 26 with her new favorite shawl. It’s like they were made for each other!
> 
> View attachment 4003878
> View attachment 4003875



Pink Perfection! 



Sammy Royal said:


> Finally another CSGM that fits my Evie and her colourwise slightly complicated Amazone strap...
> View attachment 4005937



Oh, I didn't notice the blue strap too! Cute.


----------



## gracekelly

SugarHazard said:


> I wanted to add this picture to this thread for posterity.
> 
> Ms. Rose Azalee Lindy 26 with her new favorite shawl. It’s like they were made for each other!
> 
> View attachment 4003878
> View attachment 4003875


I keep coming back to admire this. The colors are exquisite.


----------



## bobkat1991

Tcooke77 said:


> Some things are just better together. Loving this combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003222


Ooooooooo!  I love this combo!  Would you please tell me name and cw of your csgm?


----------



## TeeCee77

bobkat1991 said:


> Ooooooooo!  I love this combo!  Would you please tell me name and cw of your csgm?



Thank you! I love it too! Here is the csgm details.


----------



## eliwon

gracekelly said:


> I love this!  I am your bag twin and I have been obsessing about yellow lately.  I need to find a scarf that has yellow!



If you accept to go down the resellers' route, I find using the advanced search on the bay quite good - just tick the box for yellow - (you probably know this anyway) - but at least it gives a good overview of all the possible hues of one colour - and both bags are lovely, btw


----------



## gracekelly

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Raisin is gorgeous!
> I love your scarf.


Thank you!


Cygne18 said:


> So beautiful. Raisin 4Eva. I love your Tohu too. Gorgeous match.


Raisin 4 Eva for sure!


Julide said:


> Love the bolide!! Awesome combo!


Thanks Julide!


----------



## Freckles1




----------



## bobkat1991

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! I love it too! Here is the csgm details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006215


You are a doll for sharing this, and I am on the hunt for my new grail!


----------



## gracekelly

Another offering with my raisin chevre Bolide.  Kelly en Caleche.


----------



## gracekelly

Not exactly a perfect match, but I like the way they go together.  Kelly en Caleche in rust, vert and brown.


----------



## cavalla

The gaze of the tyger speaks my heart


----------



## seasounds

cavalla said:


> The gaze of the tyger speaks my heart
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022382


Stunning photo!


----------



## cavalla

seasounds said:


> Stunning photo!



Thank you, seasounds.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cavalla said:


> The gaze of the tyger speaks my heart
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022382



Oh wow, this pairing is PERFECTION!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

cavalla said:


> The gaze of the tyger speaks my heart
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022382


What a GORGEOUS combo!!!


----------



## weibandy

cavalla said:


> The gaze of the tyger speaks my heart
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022382


Super LOVE this!


----------



## cavalla

BBC said:


> Oh wow, this pairing is PERFECTION!!!





Sammy Royal said:


> What a GORGEOUS combo!!!





weibandy said:


> Super LOVE this!



Thank you for the compliments, dear elegant ladies. You made my day.


----------



## sissy milano

messing up, waiting for sunshine...


----------



## gracekelly

sissy milano said:


> messing up, waiting for sunshine...
> 
> View attachment 4031582


Yowza!  What a bag!


----------



## sissy milano

gracekelly said:


> Yowza!  What a bag!



thank you


----------



## glamer

sissy milano said:


> messing up, waiting for sunshine...
> 
> View attachment 4031582



This is a real stunner!


----------



## bagnut1

Cross-posting this from the non-H strap thread - my new Mautto strap - looking so nice with the mousseline is a happy accident.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Spring has finally arrived!


----------



## lala28

Trying to embolden an otherwise demure bag ...


----------



## Notorious Pink

lala28 said:


> Trying to embolden an otherwise demure bag ...



Ah.....LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## misspink001

cavalla said:


> The gaze of the tyger speaks my heart
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022382



I don’t like orange but Wow, great picture!


----------



## misspink001

?


----------



## misspink001




----------



## kathydep

misspink001 said:


> View attachment 4049378
> View attachment 4049381


Would love to see this tied on a “model” lol TIA


----------



## cavalla

misspink001 said:


> I don’t like orange but Wow, great picture!



Thank you!!


----------



## misspink001

kathydep said:


> Would love to see this tied on a “model” lol TIA



I’m going to wear it tomorrow tied so I’ll snap some picks for you.


----------



## misspink001

kathydep said:


> Would love to see this tied on a “model” lol TIA


I got some pictures I wore it today at work and tried to tie it a couple of ways to show the different colors.


----------



## kathydep

misspink001 said:


> I got some pictures I wore it today at work and tried to tie it a couple of ways to show the different colors.


Very pretty and quite enabling! Thank you!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Bought a gold compact bearn today to match my new gold b25 , with Year of India and fauve gator cdcs. Matching with the Graff shawl, love the fun vibe of this design!





Went through my shawls and hmmm not many to go with gold. Gold owners out there which shawls do you use the most with your bags??


----------



## Notorious Pink

GNIPPOHS said:


> Bought a gold compact bearn today to match my new gold b25 , with Year of India and fauve gator cdcs. Matching with the Graff shawl, love the fun vibe of this design!
> 
> View attachment 4071087
> 
> View attachment 4071088
> 
> Went through my shawls and hmmm not many to go with gold. Gold owners out there which shawls do you use the most with your bags??



Oh, I love the matching but I especially love the top pic! It looks like your bag is making a splash.


----------



## LadyD21

misspink001 said:


> View attachment 4049378
> View attachment 4049381



Oh wow! I love what is in your Evelyne!


----------



## weibandy

GNIPPOHS said:


> Bought a gold compact bearn today to match my new gold b25 , with Year of India and fauve gator cdcs. Matching with the Graff shawl, love the fun vibe of this design!
> 
> View attachment 4071087
> 
> View attachment 4071088
> 
> Went through my shawls and hmmm not many to go with gold. Gold owners out there which shawls do you use the most with your bags??


Love it so much!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> Oh, I love the matching but I especially love the top pic! It looks like your bag is making a splash.



Thank you BBC, hehe that was what i thought when i took the pic! 



weibandy said:


> Love it so much!!!  Beautiful!



Thank you weibandy and all the likes!


----------



## lala28

GNIPPOHS said:


> Bought a gold compact bearn today to match my new gold b25 , with Year of India and fauve gator cdcs. Matching with the Graff shawl, love the fun vibe of this design!
> 
> View attachment 4071087
> 
> View attachment 4071088
> 
> Went through my shawls and hmmm not many to go with gold. Gold owners out there which shawls do you use the most with your bags??



I love this pairing! It has a cool, sophisticated and funky vibe!


----------



## loves

Love love love graff csgm. Wish I had snapped up all colourways


----------



## Serva1

GNIPPOHS said:


> Bought a gold compact bearn today to match my new gold b25 , with Year of India and fauve gator cdcs. Matching with the Graff shawl, love the fun vibe of this design!
> 
> View attachment 4071087
> 
> View attachment 4071088
> 
> Went through my shawls and hmmm not many to go with gold. Gold owners out there which shawls do you use the most with your bags??



What a surprising but fabulous pairing Gnippohs [emoji7] You did it again! Needless to say I’m green with envy about the CDC [emoji3]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lala28 said:


> I love this pairing! It has a cool, sophisticated and funky vibe!



Thank you lala28! Hope to see more of your beauties here! 



loves said:


> Love love love graff csgm. Wish I had snapped up all colourways



Me too! Wish i bought the black one too. 



Serva1 said:


> What a surprising but fabulous pairing Gnippohs [emoji7] You did it again! Needless to say I’m green with envy about the CDC [emoji3]



Thanks Serva1, you are always so sweet.  I bought the cdc pre owned, one of my most treasured!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Severe Tuesday blues  
H blues are so much better  BdM ostrich with PdS shawl


----------



## Serva1

GNIPPOHS said:


> Severe Tuesday blues
> H blues are so much better  BdM ostrich with PdS shawl
> 
> View attachment 4082806



Love everything in this pic [emoji7] and wish I could be twinsies with both [emoji3]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

GNIPPOHS said:


> Severe Tuesday blues
> H blues are so much better  BdM ostrich with PdS shawl
> 
> View attachment 4082806


Twins on the CSGM.
LOVE your bag. Such a perfect color for ostrich!


----------



## lala28

GNIPPOHS said:


> Severe Tuesday blues
> H blues are so much better  BdM ostrich with PdS shawl
> 
> View attachment 4082806



I’m dying....! But it’s a beautiful death! Lol.  Your birdie is gorgeous! Especially with its matching CSGM! [emoji173]️


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Serva1 said:


> Love everything in this pic [emoji7] and wish I could be twinsies with both [emoji3]



Thank you Serva1!  Hope you find the pds, the blues on it are q different from other blue shawls



texasgirliegirl said:


> Twins on the CSGM.
> LOVE your bag. Such a perfect color for ostrich!



Thank you texasgirliegirl! i agree (obviously haha)  Bdm is neither too dark nor too light, shows off ostrich v well....



lala28 said:


> I’m dying....! But it’s a beautiful death! Lol.  Your birdie is gorgeous! Especially with its matching CSGM! [emoji173]️



Hahhaha thank you and no dying pls lala28, still wanna see more of your collection!


----------



## Prinipessa

GNIPPOHS said:


> Severe Tuesday blues
> H blues are so much better  BdM ostrich with PdS shawl
> 
> View attachment 4082806


Gorgeous Kelly. What color is it?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you Serva1!  Hope you find the pds, the blues on it are q different from other blue shawls
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you texasgirliegirl! i agree (obviously haha)  Bdm is neither too dark nor too light, shows off ostrich v well....
> 
> 
> 
> Hahhaha thank you and no dying pls lala28, still wanna see more of your collection!


Truly perfect!
For some reason, ostrich in pinks, or tans remind me of a bad complexion...awful for my mind to go there, I know.
With the grays and the blues....just gorgeous.


----------



## papertiger

GNIPPOHS said:


> Severe Tuesday blues
> H blues are so much better  BdM ostrich with PdS shawl
> 
> View attachment 4082806



Even the texture of the quills is mirrored


----------



## Cygne18

GNIPPOHS said:


> Severe Tuesday blues
> H blues are so much better  BdM ostrich with PdS shawl
> 
> View attachment 4082806



Swoon! This is a wonderful combo. Thank you for sharing. Delectable K and Samourais. [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you Serva1!  Hope you find the pds, the blues on it are q different from other blue shawls



I have 2 cws of the PdS including this one, but greedy me would like to be twinsies with both pieces in your pic. Love the colour of Bleu de Malte in ostrich and the K is perfection in every way. You have such great taste and always love your pairings [emoji7]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Prinipessa said:


> Gorgeous Kelly. What color is it?



Thank you Prinipessa, it is bleu de malte 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Truly perfect!
> For some reason, ostrich in pinks, or tans remind me of a bad complexion...awful for my mind to go there, I know.
> With the grays and the blues....just gorgeous.



Oh yes! We have similar taste... if only i can get my hands on gris t or graphite ostrich.... 



papertiger said:


> Even the texture of the quills is mirrored



Thank you dear papertiger! 



Cygne18 said:


> Swoon! This is a wonderful combo. Thank you for sharing. Delectable K and Samourais. [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji170]



Thank you Cygne18! 



Serva1 said:


> I have 2 cws of the PdS including this one, but greedy me would like to be twinsies with both pieces in your pic. Love the colour of Bleu de Malte in ostrich and the K is perfection in every way. You have such great taste and always love your pairings [emoji7]



You are too kind dear Serva1!  Ahhhh no wonder... i thought i have seen your pics of the shawl before in the ode thread! I was so torn between this and the other blue one but decided to go with the more neutral one.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

bobkat1991 said:


> Ooooooooo!  I love this combo!  Would you please tell me name and cw of your csgm?



Ooh bobcat you make me yearn for yellow [emoji212][emoji213][emoji169]


----------



## Toronto Carre

Blue Izmir Evelyne GM with Savana Dance CSGM.


----------



## Toronto Carre

Bleu Izmir Evelyne with Grande Tenue.


----------



## Toronto Carre

Chanel Salzburg grey embossed calfskin Boy with Etude pour un Iris Arc en Ciel chiffon shawl.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Triple of my fave red... Rouge H - RH box k25, RH gator cdc with des chevaux sous le capot cw01 (RH/ocean)



Close up of the rouge on the shawl. Really intricate details on this shawl!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Let's take this wonderfu thread from page 5 (?! ) to page 1 again!  - Just got myself a DS 36 in Sikkim in Rouge H (finally!! ) and Peche. Some of my most beloved shawls and scarfs fit these two colours and I am over the moon to share my small beauty with you:


----------



## Julide

Sammy Royal said:


> Let's take this wonderfu thread from page 5 (?! ) to page 1 again!  - Just got myself a DS 36 in Sikkim in Rouge H (finally!! ) and Peche. Some of my most beloved shawls and scarfs fit these two colours and I am over the moon to share my small beauty with you:
> View attachment 4118149
> View attachment 4118150
> View attachment 4118151
> View attachment 4118152


Sammy your scarves are TDF!!


----------



## Croisette7

Sammy Royal said:


> Let's take this wonderfu thread from page 5 (?! ) to page 1 again!  - Just got myself a DS 36 in Sikkim in Rouge H (finally!! ) and Peche. Some of my most beloved shawls and scarfs fit these two colours and I am over the moon to share my small beauty with you:
> View attachment 4118149
> View attachment 4118150
> View attachment 4118151
> View attachment 4118152


So very pretty, dear *Sammy!*


----------



## loves

Sammy Royal said:


> Let's take this wonderfu thread from page 5 (?! ) to page 1 again!  - Just got myself a DS 36 in Sikkim in Rouge H (finally!! ) and Peche. Some of my most beloved shawls and scarfs fit these two colours and I am over the moon to share my small beauty with you:
> View attachment 4118149
> View attachment 4118150
> View attachment 4118151
> View attachment 4118152



goodness so pretty!!!


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy Royal said:


> Let's take this wonderfu thread from page 5 (?! ) to page 1 again!  - Just got myself a DS 36 in Sikkim in Rouge H (finally!! ) and Peche. Some of my most beloved shawls and scarfs fit these two colours and I am over the moon to share my small beauty with you:
> View attachment 4118149
> View attachment 4118150
> View attachment 4118151
> View attachment 4118152



all your combo are made in heaven dear, so effortless chic!!

congrats!


----------



## lanit

Haven’t posted in a while due to inactive scarf wearing...On a Summer Day 140 silk AW 18 with barenia fauborg mini roulis.


----------



## marzipanchen

lanit said:


> Haven’t posted in a while due to inactive scarf wearing...On a Summer Day 140 silk AW 18 with barenia fauborg mini roulis.
> 
> View attachment 4128717


oh, what a lovely combo!


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> Haven’t posted in a while due to inactive scarf wearing...On a Summer Day 140 silk AW 18 with barenia fauborg mini roulis.
> 
> View attachment 4128717


lanit,
This ensemble is so beautiful! I love your On A Summer Day 140 silk.  This design translates perfectly in a large format. Looking at these scarves makes me feel as if I am walking through downtown! Your new BF mini roulis is dreamy!!!


----------



## lanit

Ladybaga said:


> lanit,
> This ensemble is so beautiful! I love your On A Summer Day 140 silk.  This design translates perfectly in a large format. Looking at these scarves makes me feel as if I am walking through downtown! Your new BF mini roulis is dreamy!!!


Thank you dear LadyB. Happy summertime to you!


----------



## hannahsophia

lanit said:


> Haven’t posted in a while due to inactive scarf wearing...On a Summer Day 140 silk AW 18 with barenia fauborg mini roulis.
> 
> View attachment 4128717



Lanit this is gorgeeeeeoussss! Hoping to join the oasd club soon!!!


----------



## lanit

hannahsophia said:


> Lanit this is gorgeeeeeoussss! Hoping to join the oasd club soon!!!


Thanks dear; I can’t wait to see your choice!


----------



## Serva1

lanit said:


> Haven’t posted in a while due to inactive scarf wearing...On a Summer Day 140 silk AW 18 with barenia fauborg mini roulis.
> 
> View attachment 4128717



Love everything in this pic [emoji7] and it’s a story ”On a summer day” the only thing missing are the H sandals and a pair of sunnies [emoji3]


----------



## Sammy Royal

Julide said:


> Sammy your scarves are TDF!!


Thank you so much, dear *Julide*! 


Croisette7 said:


> So very pretty, dear *Sammy!*


Thank you, my dear friend!


loves said:


> goodness so pretty!!!


Dear *loves*, thaank you!!


sissy milano said:


> all your combo are made in heaven dear, so effortless chic!!
> 
> congrats!


Thank you for this lovely compliment! 

Thank you so much for all the likes!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

lanit said:


> Haven’t posted in a while due to inactive scarf wearing...On a Summer Day 140 silk AW 18 with barenia fauborg mini roulis.
> 
> View attachment 4128717


Dear *lanit*, this is a gorgeous combo!! Love everything!!


----------



## lanit

Serva1 said:


> Love everything in this pic [emoji7] and it’s a story ”On a summer day” the only thing missing are the H sandals and a pair of sunnies [emoji3]



Yes, I am still outstanding a pair of H sandals! Thanks so much dear.



Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *lanit*, this is a gorgeous combo!! Love everything!!



Many thanks dear Sammy!


----------



## Sammy Royal

You know me by now... Whenever any new H joins my small collection - and this does not need to be a bag...  - it usually gets modelled and posted more or less immediately...  So let me share with you my first CDC (Cavale) combined with my Mini Plume II:


Okay... You will get the full picture, too... There was suddenly somebody bombing my mod pic


----------



## scarf1

Sammy Royal said:


> You know me by now... Whenever any new H joins my small collection - and this does not need to be a bag...  - it usually gets modelled and posted more or less immediately...  So let me share with you my first CDC (Cavale) combined with my Mini Plume II:
> View attachment 4129813
> 
> Okay... You will get the full picture, too... There was suddenly somebody bombing my mod pic
> View attachment 4129817


Love your whole outfit. Twins on the scarf. What color is the bag?


----------



## lanit

Sammy Royal said:


> You know me by now... Whenever any new H joins my small collection - and this does not need to be a bag...  - it usually gets modelled and posted more or less immediately...  So let me share with you my first CDC (Cavale) combined with my Mini Plume II:
> View attachment 4129813
> 
> Okay... You will get the full picture, too... There was suddenly somebody bombing my mod pic
> View attachment 4129817


You are rockin this ensemble Sammy! The CDC has been at our store in neutral colors ( black, tan and white). Looks fab on you and with your plume too.


----------



## Sammy Royal

scarf1 said:


> Love your whole outfit. Twins on the scarf. What color is the bag?


Thank you, dear *scarf1!* It is rose pourpre! These pics are not doing the colour any justice, though...


lanit said:


> You are rockin this ensemble Sammy! The CDC has been at our store in neutral colors ( black, tan and white). Looks fab on you and with your plume too.


Thank you so much, dear *lanit*! Yes, they had a blue/white one in our store, too. This might have been easier to combine - but I fell in love with this colourful one immediately...


----------



## hannahsophia

Sammy Royal said:


> You know me by now... Whenever any new H joins my small collection - and this does not need to be a bag...  - it usually gets modelled and posted more or less immediately...  So let me share with you my first CDC (Cavale) combined with my Mini Plume II:
> View attachment 4129813
> 
> Okay... You will get the full picture, too... There was suddenly somebody bombing my mod pic
> View attachment 4129817



Love the accessory coordination!


----------



## weibandy

Sammy Royal said:


> You know me by now... Whenever any new H joins my small collection - and this does not need to be a bag...  - it usually gets modelled and posted more or less immediately...  So let me share with you my first CDC (Cavale) combined with my Mini Plume II:
> View attachment 4129813
> 
> Okay... You will get the full picture, too... There was suddenly somebody bombing my mod pic
> View attachment 4129817


Absolutely gorgeous!  Everything!


----------



## Sammy Royal

hannahsophia said:


> Love the accessory coordination!


Thank you, dear *hannahsophia*!! 


weibandy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  Everything!


Dear *weibandy*, thank you for your nice compliment! 

Thank you very much for all your Likes!!


----------



## Serva1

Sammy Royal said:


> You know me by now... Whenever any new H joins my small collection - and this does not need to be a bag...  - it usually gets modelled and posted more or less immediately...  So let me share with you my first CDC (Cavale) combined with my Mini Plume II:



You look great SR and what a gorgeous cat you have! I enjoy all your pics but my definite favourite is the beautiful garden pic with your dreamy Tapis Persanes moussie. Keep on posting, modelling pics are always inspiring. I seldom see anyone carrying H in my capital city so seeing pics on tPF is a pleasure [emoji3]


----------



## Sammy Royal

Serva1 said:


> You look great SR and what a gorgeous cat you have! I enjoy all your pics but my definite favourite is the beautiful garden pic with your dreamy Tapis Persanes moussie. Keep on posting, modelling pics are always inspiring. I seldom see anyone carrying H in my capital city so seeing pics on tPF is a pleasure [emoji3]


Thank you so much, dear *Serva*!!  How nice of you to remember the mod pic taken in Provence a year ago - that background was just perfect for mousse wearing... - I know what you mean, not so much H here either...


----------



## TeeCee77

Because what else is there to do when it’s 110 degrees outside....


----------



## TeeCee77

This will be first in the line up when it isn’t 1,000 degrees


----------



## Ladybaga

TeeCee77 said:


> Because what else is there to do when it’s 110 degrees outside....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140913
> View attachment 4140915
> View attachment 4140916


TeeCee,
Your pairings are lovely!!! (I'm going to go back and look at these again!)


----------



## hannahsophia

TeeCee77 said:


> This will be first in the line up when it isn’t 1,000 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141073



I love that purple shawl!


----------



## Serva1

Beautiful pairings TeeCee [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Serva1 said:


> Beautiful pairings TeeCee [emoji7]



+1 love them all!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Serva1 said:


> Beautiful pairings TeeCee [emoji7]





hannahsophia said:


> I love that purple shawl!


Thank you!


----------



## Prinipessa

TeeCee77 said:


> Because what else is there to do when it’s 110 degrees outside....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140913
> View attachment 4140915
> View attachment 4140916


Wow, what eye candy, love them all.


----------



## Prinipessa

TeeCee77 said:


> Because what else is there to do when it’s 110 degrees outside....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140913
> View attachment 4140915
> View attachment 4140916


Is that Birkin Malachite?  Just gorgeous.


----------



## TeeCee77

Prinipessa said:


> Is that Birkin Malachite?  Just gorgeous.



Yes malachite!! It’s the best green[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] thank you!


----------



## Prinipessa

TeeCee77 said:


> Yes malachite!! It’s the best green[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] thank you!


I agree, it's my dream bag. Enjoy your beauties.


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> Because what else is there to do when it’s 110 degrees outside....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140913
> View attachment 4140915
> View attachment 4140916


Love them all! Could I ask which shawl it is in the middle picture please? Thanks!


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> Love them all! Could I ask which shawl it is in the middle picture please? Thanks!



Here you go!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4142081


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> Love them all! Could I ask which shawl it is in the middle picture please? Thanks!



Not sure why my picture isn’t showing up - retry:


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142081


Love this! I was looking for it in Paris but FSH didn't have this design so I bought the robe du soir shawl. Do you mind telling me details of your shawl in the third pic as well? Thanks dear!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> This will be first in the line up when it isn’t 1,000 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141073


Wow wow!  soooo PRETTY! Love the color coordination with your bags and shawls! Gorgeous! Love them all!


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> Love this! I was looking for it in Paris but FSH didn't have this design so I bought the robe du soir shawl. Do you mind telling me details of your shawl in the third pic as well? Thanks dear!



Here is the last one as well!


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> Here is the last one as well!
> View attachment 4142612


Thanks dear, I love this colour combination! You have a lovely collection and they go so well with your bags [emoji1]


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> Thanks dear, I love this colour combination! You have a lovely collection and they go so well with your bags [emoji1]



Thank you!!


----------



## sissy milano

rocabar


----------



## bagnut1

sissy milano said:


> rocabar
> View attachment 4149527


That.  Is.  Stunning!


----------



## Newton5817

sissy milano said:


> rocabar
> View attachment 4149527



Beautiful.  Could you please provide the CW?  Also, are you in the U.S.?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sissy milano said:


> rocabar
> View attachment 4149527


Wooow! what a beautful color! gorgeous  with the beautiful scarf!


----------



## sissy milano

bagnut1 said:


> That.  Is.  Stunning!


thank you!


Newton5817 said:


> Beautiful.  Could you please provide the CW?  Also, are you in the U.S.?


cw 07, I'm based in Milan



TresBeauHermes said:


> Wooow! what a beautful color! gorgeous  with the beautiful scarf!



thank you


----------



## festus

sissy milano said:


> rocabar
> View attachment 4149527



Fabulous Racobar and bag!
I’ve looked at c/w 07 online and on my screen it reads more as green whereas in your photo the scarf looks more gray. Would you mind my asking- what are the colours in real life?


----------



## sissy milano

festus said:


> Fabulous Racobar and bag!
> I’ve looked at c/w 07 online and on my screen it reads more as green whereas in your photo the scarf looks more gray. Would you mind my asking- what are the colours in real life?



hi festus, is more gray than green, me too from pictures I thought was green.
Consider that the bag is the perfect grey tone, it's graphite, no warm undertones and the shawl is pretty much the same,
there is only one shade of, let's say more acqua tone, in the middle part, you can see it in picture also but very light
it's a stunning combination of color and design, if you can go to see it in real, it's totally different from pics of the H website 
hope this helps


----------



## festus

sissy milano said:


> hi festus, is more gray than green, me too from pictures I thought was green.
> Consider that the bag is the perfect grey tone, it's graphite, no warm undertones and the shawl is pretty much the same,
> there is only one shade of, let's say more acqua tone, in the middle part, you can see it in picture also but very light
> it's a stunning combination of color and design, if you can go to see it in real, it's totally different from pics of the H website
> hope this helps



Thank you so much for your detailed reply! I am always concerned about warm/cold tones because warm tones don’t work on me, so thank you for your detailed reply!
I will definitely try to see it in my local H store. It has been so hot here that it’s hard to think of scarves,,,


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> rocabar
> View attachment 4149527



Good to see you sissy!! Beautiful pairing, your graphite croc is TDF!


----------



## lanit

wrong thread sorry!


----------



## sissy milano

GNIPPOHS said:


> Good to see you sissy!! Beautiful pairing, your graphite croc is TDF!



thank you dear GNIPPOHS


----------



## hopiko

Sammy Royal said:


> You know me by now... Whenever any new H joins my small collection - and this does not need to be a bag...  - it usually gets modelled and posted more or less immediately...  So let me share with you my first CDC (Cavale) combined with my Mini Plume II:
> View attachment 4129813
> 
> Okay... You will get the full picture, too... There was suddenly somebody bombing my mod pic
> View attachment 4129817


Gorgeous as always, Sammy!  Is your fur baby a Birman???  What a cutie!!


----------



## Lhpp.2

lanit said:


> Haven’t posted in a while due to inactive scarf wearing...On a Summer Day 140 silk AW 18 with barenia fauborg mini roulis.
> 
> View attachment 4128717



Lovely!!!


----------



## bobkat1991

My new vert olive Trim II...


----------



## Julide

bobkat1991 said:


> My new vert olive Trim II...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167696


And the scarfCongrats on your new bag!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

bobkat1991 said:


> My new vert olive Trim II...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167696



What a beautiful combo!!!


----------



## bobkat1991

Julide said:


> And the scarfCongrats on your new bag!!





BBC said:


> What a beautiful combo!!!


Thank you, Julide and BBC.  I didn't intend my post to be a reveal.  And there is no way I will ever come close to the sheer artistry of many photos in this thread.  But I do like to post pictures.....


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> rocabar
> View attachment 4149527


Absolutely amaaaaazing... 


bobkat1991 said:


> My new vert olive Trim II...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167696


Love both, the Trim and the Soiree de Gala!! It is a mousse, right...? Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous as always, Sammy!  Is your fur baby a Birman???  What a cutie!!


Thank you so much, dear *hopiko*!! Yes, she is a very cute and very cheeky little Birman...


----------



## bobkat1991

Sammy Royal said:


> Absolutely amaaaaazing...
> 
> Love both, the Trim and the Soiree de Gala!! It is a mousse, right...? Gorgeous!!


Tis a 90 cm moussie.....I have recently fallen in love with this format.....  The bag and scarf are sitting there blushing from your sweet compliment!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Gold b25 with Tohu bohu shawl and fauve gator cdc


----------



## MsAli

bobkat1991 said:


> My new vert olive Trim II...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167696


Gorgeous!


----------



## MsAli

TeeCee77 said:


> Because what else is there to do when it’s 110 degrees outside....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140913
> View attachment 4140915
> View attachment 4140916


Wowza! Those are all so beautiful!!


----------



## MsAli

sissy milano said:


> rocabar
> View attachment 4149527


Love it!


----------



## Lilikay

GNIPPOHS said:


> Gold b25 with Tohu bohu shawl and fauve gator cdc
> 
> View attachment 4176209


Perfect matching!


----------



## Lilikay

First time posting in this thread! I’ve had sooo much fun doing this during the rainy weekend!
Rose azalee B25 with Jeu de Cartes Scarf and twillies.


----------



## Lilikay

RT B30 with my beloved Appaloosa shawl


----------



## Lilikay

RT B30 with Cavalcadour shawl, charnier bracelet and rivale double bracelet, both in Vermillion.


----------



## Lilikay

Malachite B30 with Cavalcadour shawl and cdc twillies just because I was lazy and didn’t want to take it out...


----------



## Lilikay

Malachite B30 with Maharani Recadre Shawl.


----------



## Lilikay

Malachite B30 and Cavalcadour Shawl


----------



## Lilikay

RT B30 and Gris Asphalt Constance wallet with Space Shopping au Fabourg


----------



## Lilikay

RT mini Roulis and Space Shopping


----------



## Lilikay

I’m not sure if you guys will agree, but it seems that my gold Evie TPM gets along very well with the animals in the scarf Dans le jardin Anglais


----------



## bobkat1991

MsAli said:


> Gorgeous!


* Thank you, MsAli!*



Leileka said:


> View attachment 4176544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure if you guys will agree, but it seems that my gold Evie TPM gets along very well with the animals in the scarf Dans le jardin Anglais


*Those were a mind blowing and wonderful set of pairings, Leileka!  You have exquisite taste!*


----------



## Lilikay

bobkat1991 said:


> * Thank you, MsAli!*
> 
> 
> *Those were a mind blowing and wonderful set of pairings, Leileka!  You have exquisite taste!*


Oh dear, thank you so much! That’s very kind of you to say. I don’t get to use my colorful sets so much where I’m leaving at the moment due to the rainy weather, but it won’t stop me from playing around with them!


----------



## bunnycat

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4176544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure if you guys will agree, but it seems that my gold Evie TPM gets along very well with the animals in the scarf Dans le jardin Anglais



Beautiful pairing Leileka! It does go very well with the animals in D un J! And your Malachite B with Cavalcadour is stunning!


----------



## bunnycat

I don't have any B's but it's summer and I tend to wear my Vintage H toile Jockey bag a lot and liked the way it looked with Chateaux d'Arriere 70cm.


----------



## Lilikay

bunnycat said:


> Beautiful pairing Leileka! It does go very well with the animals in D un J! And your Malachite B with Cavalcadour is stunning!


Thank you @bunnycat! I love your posts and your opinion is extremely valuable to me.


----------



## Lilikay

bunnycat said:


> I don't have any B's but it's summer and I tend to wear my Vintage H toile Jockey bag a lot and liked the way it looked with Chateaux d'Arriere 70cm.
> 
> View attachment 4176631


You don’t need a B! You have quite a treasure there. Love the toile Jockey bag and the beautiful scarf! Enjoy the rest of the summer!


----------



## bunnycat

Leileka said:


> Thank you @bunnycat! I love your posts and your opinion is extremely valuable to me.





Leileka said:


> You don’t need a B! You have quite a treasure there. Love the toile Jockey bag and the beautiful scarf! Enjoy the rest of the summer!



Thank you Leileka! You are so kind to say! (That Appaloosa is fantastic BTW! Eye poppingly gorgeous!)


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Leileka said:


> Perfect matching!



Thank you! 



Leileka said:


> View attachment 4176504
> View attachment 4176503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time posting in this thread! I’ve had sooo much fun doing this during the rainy weekend!
> Rose azalee B25 with Jeu de Cartes Scarf and twillies.



Great pairings, this is my fave!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

bunnycat said:


> I don't have any B's but it's summer and I tend to wear my Vintage H toile Jockey bag a lot and liked the way it looked with Chateaux d'Arriere 70cm.
> 
> View attachment 4176631



First time seeing this bag, it is adorable bunnycat! Love the horse clasp, is the size/shape similar to a constance?


----------



## bunnycat

GNIPPOHS said:


> First time seeing this bag, it is adorable bunnycat! Love the horse clasp, is the size/shape similar to a constance?



It is! (And thank you!) It has a main compartment that is slightly flexible and can stretch just a little, and then a couple of slip pockets inside for phone or receipts. I think the measurement are something like 10x7x1.5 so pretty similar to a smaller Constance, like a 23.


----------



## Lilikay

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pairings, this is my fave!


Thank you dear! I got lots of compliments with this pairing this week


----------



## Moirai

Looking forward to autumn so I can take both beauties out!


----------



## Julide

Moirai said:


> Looking forward to autumn so I can take both beauties out!
> View attachment 4180236


Love the combo!!


----------



## Moirai

Julide said:


> Love the combo!!


Thank you, Julide!


----------



## TeeCee77

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji847][emoji847] picked these lovelies up today (twilly previously acquired). H really needs to quit with these greens and grays or my money tree is going to die.


----------



## Ladybaga

Here are my KP and 32 Kelly
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 that match my new beloved Wash Pani Shar La Pawnee 90 Carre in cw 3.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Ladybaga said:


> Here are my KP and 32 Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192032
> View attachment 4192033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that match my new beloved Wash Pani Shar La Pawnee 90 Carre in cw 3.



Beautiful reds!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

GNIPPOHS said:


> Beautiful reds!!!


Thank you GNIPPOHS!


----------



## Lilikay

Ladybaga said:


> Here are my KP and 32 Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192032
> View attachment 4192033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that match my new beloved Wash Pani Shar La Pawnee 90 Carre in cw 3.


I love everything in this pic!


----------



## sissy milano

Ladybaga said:


> Here are my KP and 32 Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192032
> View attachment 4192033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that match my new beloved Wash Pani Shar La Pawnee 90 Carre in cw 3.




dear Ladybaga! so happy to see your pairing! what a stunner.


----------



## Ladybaga

sissy milano said:


> dear Ladybaga! so happy to see your pairing! what a stunner.


Thank you, dear sissy! You are too kind!


----------



## Ladybaga

Leileka said:


> I love everything in this pic!


Thank you, Leileka! I needed a scarf that was a "no brainer" in matching the bags.  I think this does the trick.


----------



## Hat Trick

Etoupe Bolide, etoupe scarf (Pani La Shar Pawnee cw03)


----------



## Lilikay

Ladybaga said:


> Thank you, Leileka! I needed a scarf that was a "no brainer" in matching the bags.  I think this does the trick.


It’s a beautiful and easy scarf!


----------



## bobkat1991

My newest Trim, Graphite Clemence 31, with 2 of my newest pre loved CSGMs


----------



## bobkat1991

Ladybaga said:


> Here are my KP and 32 Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192032
> View attachment 4192033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that match my new beloved Wash Pani Shar La Pawnee 90 Carre in cw 3.


You have exquisite taste, Ladybaga!


----------



## Lilikay

bobkat1991 said:


> My newest Trim, Graphite Clemence 31, with 2 of my newest pre loved CSGMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194757
> View attachment 4194760


It’s a great new addition and I love it with the CGSM, especially the green and gray one. Is it the Sous L’egide de Mars?


----------



## bobkat1991

Leileka said:


> It’s a great new addition and I love it with the CGSM, especially the green and gray one. Is it the Sous L’egide de Mars?



Thank you, Leileka!  You are correct....not this year's issue, though.  I think it is from 2013.


----------



## Lilikay

bobkat1991 said:


> Thank you, Leileka!  You are correct....not this year's issue, though.  I think it is from 2013.


That’s why! It’s actually a more beautiful shade of green!


----------



## bobkat1991

Leileka said:


> That’s why! It’s actually a more beautiful shade of green!


That's why I snatched it up the moment I saw it online!


----------



## GoStanford

bobkat1991 said:


> My newest Trim, Graphite Clemence 31, with 2 of my newest pre loved CSGMs


The greens in the upper image are just beautiful - great choice.  You have a very good eye, and I can tell you are a diligent and patient shopper.  Thanks for sharing these photos here so people who are new like me can learn.


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> You have exquisite taste, Ladybaga!


bobkat, You are too kind!  Thank you!!! (You have exquisite blue eyes!)


----------



## GNIPPOHS

bobkat1991 said:


> My newest Trim, Graphite Clemence 31, with 2 of my newest pre loved CSGMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194757
> View attachment 4194760



V pretty pairings bobkat, twins on the Mars shawl (its such a beauty!).


----------



## bobkat1991

GoStanford said:


> The greens in the upper image are just beautiful - great choice.  You have a very good eye, and I can tell you are a diligent and patient shopper.  Thanks for sharing these photos here so people who are new like me can learn.


What a kind thing to say, GoStanford!  I love looking at other folk's photos, too!



Ladybaga said:


> bobkat, You are too kind!  Thank you!!! (You have exquisite blue eyes!)


I am never going to be able to out compliment you, am I, Ladybaga?! Huge Hugs.


GNIPPOHS said:


> V pretty pairings bobkat, twins on the Mars shawl (its such a beauty!).


Doncha just love it, GNIPPOHS?  I've wanted it since I first saw it on here.....maybe it was one of *your* photos?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

bobkat1991 said:


> What a kind thing to say, GoStanford!  I love looking at other folk's photos, too!
> 
> 
> I am never going to be able to out compliment you, am I, Ladybaga?! Huge Hugs.
> 
> Doncha just love it, GNIPPOHS?  I've wanted it since I first saw it on here.....maybe it was one of *your* photos?




Yes i love it! The design is amazing and the green/black/white is combi is exquisite.... imho more vibrant than the new issue


----------



## bobkat1991

Another attempt at matchy matchy


----------



## lala28

Ladybaga said:


> Here are my KP and 32 Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192032
> View attachment 4192033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that match my new beloved Wash Pani Shar La Pawnee 90 Carre in cw 3.



So very beautiful and perfect for you!


----------



## bobkat1991

Another attempt at matchy matchy


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> So very beautiful and perfect for you!


Thank you my sweet friend!


----------



## MsAli




----------



## MsAli

Not mine, but had to snap these photos in the store!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aaahhh.....finally something to go with my blues.....


----------



## bobkat1991

Hadn't posted this combo in this thread yet...


----------



## azukitea

bobkat1991 said:


> Hadn't posted this combo in this thread yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239850


nicely matched


----------



## bagnut1

bobkat1991 said:


> Hadn't posted this combo in this thread yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239850


lovely!


----------



## Suzil

bobkat1991 said:


> Hadn't posted this combo in this thread yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239850


This is beautiful!! What scarf is this?


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> Hadn't posted this combo in this thread yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239850


bobkat,
This pairing is perfect! I love your new pico! Fabulous combo!!!


----------



## bobkat1991

MsAli said:


> View attachment 4203620


Oh, that is a poem in red....so lovely!



azukitea said:


> nicely matched





bagnut1 said:


> lovely!





Suzil said:


> This is beautiful!! What scarf is this?





Ladybaga said:


> bobkat,
> This pairing is perfect! I love your new pico! Fabulous combo!!!


*Thank you azukitea, bagnut1, Suzil and Ladybaga!  Four of my purse forum cohorts in Hermes crime!  I wouldn't kill for an Hermes.....but I might use an elbow to get there first.  The shawl is Lujo Cripple, Suzil.*


----------



## Suzil

bobkat1991 said:


> Oh, that is a poem in red....so lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you azukitea, bagnut1, Suzil and Ladybaga!  Four of my purse forum cohorts in Hermes crime!  I wouldn't kill for an Hermes.....but I might use an elbow to get there first.  The shawl is Lujo Cripple, Suzil.*



Thank you for letting me know!!


----------



## bobkat1991

*@ Suzil,*
Darn that auto correct.  "The shawl is Lujo Cripple, Suzil."  *Lujo Criollo!*


----------



## MsAli

BBC said:


> Aaahhh.....finally something to go with my blues.....
> 
> View attachment 4239438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239450


Soooo pretty!


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> Aaahhh.....finally something to go with my blues.....
> 
> View attachment 4239438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239450



Gorgeous!


----------



## lala28

Echoing the blues following BBC’s post...


----------



## lala28




----------



## lala28




----------



## bobkat1991

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4242959


All of them are such beautiful pairings!


----------



## Suzil

bobkat1991 said:


> *@ Suzil,*
> Darn that auto correct.  "The shawl is Lujo Cripple, Suzil."  *Lujo Criollo!*


Thank you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4242959



I love all of your blue pairings but this one is my fave [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> Aaahhh.....finally something to go with my blues.....
> 
> View attachment 4239438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239450



Lovely pairings BBC! Your new encre k is such a gem


----------



## GNIPPOHS

bobkat1991 said:


> Hadn't posted this combo in this thread yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239850



Love this bobkat! Matchymatchy and so pretty!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lala28 said:


> Echoing the blues following BBC’s post...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242947



 Gorgeous bags lala, i LOVE the mini k!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4242959


Your Bleu box K is absolutely classic and beautiful... this is what my K Sellier dreams are made of!


----------



## bobkat1991

GNIPPOHS said:


> Love this bobkat! Matchymatchy and so pretty!


Thank you very much, GNIPPOHS!


----------



## lanit

Ecume mousselibe with beton mini roulis.


----------



## bobkat1991

lanit said:


> Ecume mousselibe with beton mini roulis.
> 
> View attachment 4252521





lanit said:


> Ecume mousselibe with beton mini roulis.
> 
> View attachment 4252521


Oh, this is totally *LOVELY*, lanit!


----------



## UCDChick08

[emoji191][emoji485][emoji813]️


----------



## scarf1

UCDChick08 said:


> [emoji191][emoji485][emoji813]️
> 
> View attachment 4254765


Perfect!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

UCDChick08 said:


> [emoji191][emoji485][emoji813]️
> 
> View attachment 4254765


That Constance is gorgeous!   What color and leather is it please?


----------



## UCDChick08

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> That Constance is gorgeous!   What color and leather is it please?



Thank you! It’s Bordeaux Evercolor. [emoji4]


----------



## lanit

bobkat1991 said:


> Oh, this is totally *LOVELY*, lanit!


Thank you kindly bobkat!


----------



## lala28

lanit said:


> Ecume mousselibe with beton mini roulis.
> 
> View attachment 4252521



Lanit,
You have the most beautiful mousseline collection! The colors you choose are always so ethereal and breathtaking.
[emoji173]️


----------



## TeeCee77

I die. My most favorite colors [emoji172]


----------



## lanit

lala28 said:


> Lanit,
> You have the most beautiful mousseline collection! The colors you choose are always so ethereal and breathtaking.
> [emoji173]️


Thank you kindly Lala! I waited firever for the ecume and thrilled to have it for my Piscean nature.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

TeeCee77 said:


> I die. My most favorite colors [emoji172]




Love the matchymatchy twilly and shawl! So pretty with your etain b


----------



## TeeCee77

GNIPPOHS said:


> Love the matchymatchy twilly and shawl! So pretty with your etain b



Thank you!! [emoji172]


----------



## Notorious Pink

TeeCee77 said:


> I die. My most favorite colors [emoji172]



Beautiful! I admit I’m a little obsessed with your SO!


----------



## thebagqueen

TeeCee77 said:


> I die. My most favorite colors [emoji172]



Ridiculously beautiful!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TeeCee77 said:


> I die. My most favorite colors [emoji172]


 Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## dooneybaby




----------



## dooneybaby




----------



## dooneybaby

BBC said:


> Aaahhh.....finally something to go with my blues.....
> 
> View attachment 4239438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239450


That blue is getting me excited!


----------



## dooneybaby

bobkat1991 said:


> *@ Suzil,*
> Darn that auto correct.  "The shawl is Lujo Cripple, Suzil."  *Lujo Criollo!*


Sometimes auto correct can have a good sense of humor.


----------



## fashionmaven999

BBC said:


> Aaahhh.....finally something to go with my blues.....
> 
> View attachment 4239438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239450



Amazing bag!


----------



## Sammy Royal

My new 1938 clutch in bleu encre Chevre Mysore changes the colour with the light and is, therefore, difficult to capture - but always beautiful...  Happy Holidays everybody!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> I die. My most favorite colors [emoji172]


Ohhhh ahhhh minty fresh! Love it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sammy Royal said:


> My new 1938 clutch in bleu encre Chevre Mysore changes the colour with the light and is, therefore, difficult to capture - but always beautiful...  Happy Holidays everybody!!
> View attachment 4289005
> View attachment 4289009
> View attachment 4289011


Gorgeous!!! Every single pic looks amazing!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dooneybaby said:


>


Gorgeous! I want those Orans!!! Can't wait for Spring now! =)


----------



## Ladybaga

dooneybaby said:


>


This is such a happy picture! I love yellow! Congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

dooneybaby said:


> That blue is getting me excited!





fashionmaven999 said:


> Amazing bag!



Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sammy Royal said:


> My new 1938 clutch in bleu encre Chevre Mysore changes the colour with the light and is, therefore, difficult to capture - but always beautiful...  Happy Holidays everybody!!
> View attachment 4289005
> View attachment 4289009
> View attachment 4289011



 Beautiful! I love the matches!


----------



## Holsby

Sammy Royal said:


> My new 1938 clutch in bleu encre Chevre Mysore changes the colour with the light and is, therefore, difficult to capture - but always beautiful...  Happy Holidays everybody!!
> View attachment 4289005
> View attachment 4289009
> View attachment 4289011


A Magic Clutch!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous!!! Every single pic looks amazing!!!


Thank you so much, dear *Israeli*!!  


BBC said:


> Beautiful! I love the matches!


Dear *BBC*, thank you!! We are “colour twins“  - I really love your beautiful K!!! 


Holsby said:


> A Magic Clutch!


Thank you very much!!  Yes, she is magical...


----------



## lanit

I’ve missed this thread....! Some recent combinations

Barenia fauborg mini roulis with Calvalcador dip dye 140




Rouge Grenat Bolide 27 w/ Mythiques Phoenix CSGM ( the purple hem  made me swoon).


----------



## lanit

Blue Nuit 28 kelly with Samourai CSGM and Collection Imperiales twilly...


----------



## MYH

lanit said:


> Blue Nuit 28 kelly with Samourai CSGM and Collection Imperiales twilly...
> View attachment 4307034


Is that a twilly on your bag??


----------



## lanit

MYH said:


> Is that a twilly on your bag??


Lol, you know how I love my bags with no twilly dear. Only a special occasion and rain makes me break the rule now and then.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lanit said:


> Blue Nuit 28 kelly with Samourai CSGM and Collection Imperiales twilly...
> View attachment 4307034



Looooooooove everything! [emoji175][emoji170][emoji173]️


----------



## lanit

BBC said:


> Looooooooove everything! [emoji175][emoji170][emoji173]️


Thank you dear BBC!


----------



## Meta

Gold Kelly 28 with Mythiques Phoenix pareo


----------



## aisham




----------



## aisham

Verrou 17 Jaune Ambre , chevre , phw
Rocabar Shawl 140
Saint Germain boots
Kelly belt , noir , rose gold hardware


----------



## MAGJES

Scarf + Bag =


----------



## MAGJES

One more!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

MAGJES said:


> Scarf + Bag =





MAGJES said:


> One more!



OMG!   Both so stunning.


----------



## alicechung

MAGJES said:


> One more!



Can I ask the color of bag?
This is so gorgeous!


----------



## MAGJES

alicechung said:


> Can I ask the color of bag?
> This is so gorgeous!


Thank you. 

The color is Vert Veronese.


----------



## MAGJES

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> OMG!   Both so stunning.


Thank you!


----------



## bobkat1991

aisham said:


> Verrou 17 Jaune Ambre , chevre , phw
> Rocabar Shawl 140
> Saint Germain boots
> Kelly belt , noir , rose gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 4349194
> View attachment 4349195
> View attachment 4349196


*Thank you for taking time to post your photos over here!  I just LOVE these colors!*



MAGJES said:


> One more!


*Ooh...I collect Persona, and this is a Wonderful cw and a great combo with your bag!*


----------



## JRTgal

MAGJES said:


> One more!


Just lovely!  Crazy for your K combo as well.


----------



## Sammy Royal

My latest addition: Della Cavalleria has a vintage feel for me. So, combined with two of my vintage darlings:


----------



## Ladybaga

Sammy Royal said:


> My latest addition: Della Cavalleria has a vintage feel for me. So, combined with two of my vintage darlings:
> View attachment 4358508
> View attachment 4358509


Oh, Sammy!!! This is exquisite!!! Congratulations on your outstanding scarf!!! Your vintage bags are stunning with this!


----------



## Serva1

Sammy Royal said:


> My latest addition: Della Cavalleria has a vintage feel for me. So, combined with two of my vintage darlings:
> View attachment 4358508
> View attachment 4358509



Dear SR this is a match made in heaven, your lizzie and BBK look stunning with this exceptional silk [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Sammy Royal said:


> My latest addition: Della Cavalleria has a vintage feel for me. So, combined with two of my vintage darlings:
> View attachment 4358508
> View attachment 4358509



Incredibly beautiful pairings


----------



## Sammy Royal

Ladybaga said:


> Oh, Sammy!!! This is exquisite!!! Congratulations on your outstanding scarf!!! Your vintage bags are stunning with this!


Thank you so much for your wonderful compliments, dear *Lady B*! 


Serva1 said:


> Dear SR this is a match made in heaven, your lizzie and BBK look stunning with this exceptional silk [emoji7]


Dear *Serva*, thank you very much!! 


EmileH said:


> Incredibly beautiful pairings


How nice of you to say this, dear *Emile*!!

*Thank you all so much for your Likes!!!*


----------



## sissy milano

I want to share this with you H lovers
old 140 silk and new bag
kelly II sellier 28 veau grainé monsieur "un point sur deux"
(one stick black and one stick white)


----------



## dharma

sissy milano said:


> I want to share this with you H lovers
> old 140 silk and new bag
> kelly II sellier 28 veau grainé monsieur "un point sur deux"
> (one stick black and one stick white)
> 
> Amazing as always, sissy! Enjoy this beauty!! Xo
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381216


Amazing as always, Sissy! Enjoy this beauty!! Xo


----------



## Meta

sissy milano said:


> I want to share this with you H lovers
> old 140 silk and new bag
> kelly II sellier 28 veau grainé monsieur "un point sur deux"
> (one stick black and one stick white)
> View attachment 4381216


Congrats on your beautiful new Kelly and always good to see you here again!


----------



## Julide

sissy milano said:


> I want to share this with you H lovers
> old 140 silk and new bag
> kelly II sellier 28 veau grainé monsieur "un point sur deux"
> (one stick black and one stick white)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381216


Stunning bag Sissy! Many congrats!


----------



## TeeCee77

sissy milano said:


> I want to share this with you H lovers
> old 140 silk and new bag
> kelly II sellier 28 veau grainé monsieur "un point sur deux"
> (one stick black and one stick white)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381216



Stunning! Congrats! How do you like the new leather? If you don’t mind, how does it compare to epsom? I’m very intrigued!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sissy milano said:


> I want to share this with you H lovers
> old 140 silk and new bag
> kelly II sellier 28 veau grainé monsieur "un point sur deux"
> (one stick black and one stick white)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381216



So good to see you dear sissy! Back with a bang, such a SPECIAL new k and fabulous pairing


----------



## sissy milano

dharma said:


> Amazing as always, Sissy! Enjoy this beauty!! Xo



thank you dharma!! 



Meta said:


> Congrats on your beautiful new Kelly and always good to see you here again!



thanks and nice to see you here 


Julide said:


> Stunning bag Sissy! Many congrats!


dear julide. thanks!!


TeeCee77 said:


> Stunning! Congrats! How do you like the new leather? If you don’t mind, how does it compare to epsom? I’m very intrigued!



I'm not really a fun of grained leather, but this is quite nice probably for the shape, the sellier style and the stitches and the grain is very very small.



GNIPPOHS said:


> So good to see you dear sissy! Back with a bang, such a SPECIAL new k and fabulous pairing



so happy to be received in this warm way,  thank you very much, truly appreciated.


----------



## lanit

Sammy Royal said:


> My latest addition: Della Cavalleria has a vintage feel for me. So, combined with two of my vintage darlings:
> View attachment 4358508
> View attachment 4358509


Sammy, this is stunning. Is it a special edition silk or SS 19 90 twill? Love.


----------



## Meta

lanit said:


> Sammy, this is stunning. Is it a special edition silk or SS 19 90 twill? Love.


Not OP but the Della Cavalleria is one of the Exceptional silks for this season.


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> I want to share this with you H lovers
> old 140 silk and new bag
> kelly II sellier 28 veau grainé monsieur "un point sur deux"
> (one stick black and one stick white)
> 
> View attachment 4381216


Dear *sissy*, wonderful pairing and an amazing K!! Just love the special stiching... 


lanit said:


> Sammy, this is stunning. Is it a special edition silk or SS 19 90 twill? Love.


Dear *lanit*, thank you so much!!  @Meta answered your question already.


----------



## Celestial RDH

sissy milano said:


> I want to share this with you H lovers
> old 140 silk and new bag
> kelly II sellier 28 veau grainé monsieur "un point sur deux"
> (one stick black and one stick white)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381216


So gorgeous! Is this a SO? Or I heard it's a push offer/order only?


----------



## MAGJES

sissy milano said:


> I want to share this with you H lovers
> old 140 silk and new bag
> kelly II sellier 28 veau grainé monsieur "un point sur deux"
> (one stick black and one stick white)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381216


Beautiful pairing and omg that bag is *insane*!!


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *sissy*, wonderful pairing and an amazing K!! Just love the special stiching...
> 
> 
> Dear *lanit*, thank you so much!!  @Meta answered your question already.



thank you dear Sammy, happy tor sad you hear! 



Celestial RDH said:


> So gorgeous! Is this a SO? Or I heard it's a push offer/order only?



hi Celestial, it's a push offer. I was very lucky.



MAGJES said:


> Beautiful pairing and omg that bag is *insane*!!



thank you very much


----------



## sac-a-main

sissy milano said:


> I want to share this with you H lovers
> old 140 silk and new bag
> kelly II sellier 28 veau grainé monsieur "un point sur deux"
> (one stick black and one stick white)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381216



Ohhhhhh Sissy!

Thx for showing us perfection, over and over!  This is first time hv seen a contrast stitch on black bag that is superb in every way—one thread white, other (double needle) no contrast. 

Is this leather the successor to Chamonix, except with light linen type texture?  It really highlights the elegance of the 28cm size K.  This is what I call a TKO with a feather, as H is so masterful in accomplishing, with your exquisite taste as a guide.  

Enjoy this classic beaty in best of health and happiness


----------



## MotoChiq

Loving the Big Cat theme. Savanna Dance twilly and Jungle Love.


----------



## xiaoxiao

One of my workhorses.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sissy milano

sac-a-main said:


> Ohhhhhh Sissy!
> 
> Thx for showing us perfection, over and over!  This is first time hv seen a contrast stitch on black bag that is superb in every way—one thread white, other (double needle) no contrast.
> 
> Is this leather the successor to Chamonix, except with light linen type texture?  It really highlights the elegance of the 28cm size K.  This is what I call a TKO with a feather, as H is so masterful in accomplishing, with your exquisite taste as a guide.
> 
> Enjoy this classic beaty in best of health and happiness



thank you dear sac-a-main, it's really a pity that this leather like barenia, box etc is considered "peau patrimoine" and impossible to order and double pity that is the same for the stitching, only a push bag one shot like so black.
They produce this beauty only in two colors: black and rouge H

I agree with you that is the perfect leather for 28 sellier K, it really works
the only horrible thing in this perfection is the bandouliere.... why has not white stitches???  I really cannot understand!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sissy milano said:


> thank you dear sac-a-main, it's really a pity that this leather like barenia, box etc is considered "peau patrimoine" and impossible to order and double pity that is the same for the stitching, only a push bag one shot like so black.
> They produce this beauty only in two colors: black and rouge H
> 
> I agree with you that is the perfect leather for 28 sellier K, it really works
> the only horrible thing in this perfection is the bandouliere.... why has not white stitches???  I really cannot understand!



It’s absolutely gorgeous, Sissy! 
I was wondering about the strap, too. It doesn’t make sense, but then the RGHW pieces have YG stamps and zippers!

Ok, you all know I had to post a few perfect matches....










...working on a hair/bag match...[emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiaoxiao said:


> One of my workhorses.  Thanks for letting me share!



Faaaaaabulous [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## doloresmia

xiaoxiao said:


> One of my workhorses.  Thanks for letting me share!



Nothing better than a floopy bolide. I want to hug it!


----------



## Sammy Royal

This vintage cognac Birdie flew in as a pre-birthday present.


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy Royal said:


> This vintage cognac Birdie flew in as a pre-birthday present.
> View attachment 4389675
> View attachment 4389676
> View attachment 4389677



super beautiful bag and matches!
congrats on the amazing taste Sammy


----------



## Serva1

Sammy Royal said:


> This vintage cognac Birdie flew in as a pre-birthday present.
> View attachment 4389675
> View attachment 4389676
> View attachment 4389677



You make the best vintage finds dear Sammy Royal and this cognac birdie brings back some memories, was quoted a 7 year wait when I was craving a cognac birdie, couldn’t make a commitment, because 7 years feels like ages...but this particular colour gets imo even better when vintage and the scarf/shawl pairings are perfect [emoji7]


----------



## BirkinLover77

sissy milano said:


> I want to share this with you H lovers
> old 140 silk and new bag
> kelly II sellier 28 veau grainé monsieur "un point sur deux"
> (one stick black and one stick white)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381216


Stunning and beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## bobkat1991

Sammy Royal said:


> This vintage cognac Birdie flew in as a pre-birthday present.
> View attachment 4389675
> View attachment 4389676
> View attachment 4389677


*Sammy, your pairings are exquisite, and your new (vintage) birdie is so lovely.  Plus, you have given me a new pairing from MY closet!  I have that same cw Tyger, and a cognac birdie Trim...oh, joy!*


----------



## Julide

Sammy Royal said:


> This vintage cognac Birdie flew in as a pre-birthday present.
> View attachment 4389675
> View attachment 4389676
> View attachment 4389677


Stunning! Many congrats Sammy and a very happy birthday to you!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

sissy milano said:


> super beautiful bag and matches!
> congrats on the amazing taste Sammy


Thank you so much, dear *Sissy*!! 


Serva1 said:


> You make the best vintage finds dear Sammy Royal and this cognac birdie brings back some memories, was quoted a 7 year wait when I was craving a cognac birdie, couldn’t make a commitment, because 7 years feels like ages...but this particular colour gets imo even better when vintage and the scarf/shawl pairings are perfect [emoji7]


Dear *Serva*, thank you very much!! Am totally with you... 


bobkat1991 said:


> *Sammy, your pairings are exquisite, and your new (vintage) birdie is so lovely.  Plus, you have given me a new pairing from MY closet!  I have that same cw Tyger, and a cognac birdie Trim...oh, joy!*


Dear *bobkat*, thank you for your lovely compliments! So glad to be your inspiration!  Please post a mod pic! 


Julide said:


> Stunning! Many congrats Sammy and a very happy birthday to you!!


Thanks a lot, dear *Julide*!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Another combo: Birdie K with Rocabar Poncho, Awooooo CS and Dies et Hors Twilly...


----------



## beerbee

Wow, picture of perfection! Everything sync so well


----------



## Julide

Sammy Royal said:


> Another combo: Birdie K with Rocabar Poncho, Awooooo CS and Dies et Hors Twilly...
> View attachment 4393129
> View attachment 4393130


Sammy this should be an advert! Amazing pic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sissy milano said:


> I want to share this with you H lovers
> old 140 silk and new bag
> kelly II sellier 28 veau grainé monsieur "un point sur deux"
> (one stick black and one stick white)
> Absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381216





Sammy Royal said:


> Another combo: Birdie K with Rocabar Poncho, Awooooo CS and Dies et Hors Twilly...
> View attachment 4393129
> View attachment 4393130



Straight out of a magazine cover! Bravo!


----------



## Sammy Royal

beerbee said:


> Wow, picture of perfection! Everything sync so well


Thank you so much, dear *beerbee*!! 


Julide said:


> Sammy this should be an advert! Amazing pic!


What a lovely compliment, dear *Julide*!! 


eternallove4bag said:


> Straight out of a magazine cover! Bravo!


How nice of you to say this... Thank you, dear *eternal*!

And thank you kindly for all the likes!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Omnibus Barenia/Toile, blue Poncho with Barenia tassels and 70 Cheval Mirage - all pulled together by my new strap Sangle Cavale Bleu Encre


----------



## marzipanchen

Sammy Royal said:


> Omnibus Barenia/Toile, blue Poncho with Barenia tassels and 70 Cheval Mirage - all pulled together by my new strap Sangle Cavale Bleu Encre
> View attachment 4416651


wow. just wow to all of the above individually and as an ensemble. exquisite!


----------



## Sammy Royal

marzipanchen said:


> wow. just wow to all of the above individually and as an ensemble. exquisite!


Thank you so much, dear *marzipanchen*!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sammy Royal said:


> Omnibus Barenia/Toile, blue Poncho with Barenia tassels and 70 Cheval Mirage - all pulled together by my new strap Sangle Cavale Bleu Encre
> View attachment 4416651



I love your style! So chic always!


----------



## sissy milano

Sammy Royal said:


> Omnibus Barenia/Toile, blue Poncho with Barenia tassels and 70 Cheval Mirage - all pulled together by my new strap Sangle Cavale Bleu Encre
> View attachment 4416651


wowowowowwowo this is so special! 
congrats my dear Sammy, such an amazing piece.


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> I love your style! So chic always!


Thank you, dear *eternal*! What a wonderful compliment... 


sissy milano said:


> wowowowowwowo this is so special!
> congrats my dear Sammy, such an amazing piece.


Thank you soo much, my dear *sissy*!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Sammy Royal said:


> Omnibus Barenia/Toile, blue Poncho with Barenia tassels and 70 Cheval Mirage - all pulled together by my new strap Sangle Cavale Bleu Encre
> View attachment 4416651



Love this pairing Sammy Royal, The strap is such a nice touch


----------



## klynneann

Sammy Royal said:


> Omnibus Barenia/Toile, blue Poncho with Barenia tassels and 70 Cheval Mirage - all pulled together by my new strap Sangle Cavale Bleu Encre
> View attachment 4416651


----------



## Sammy Royal

GNIPPOHS said:


> Love this pairing Sammy Royal, The strap is such a nice touch


Thank you so much, dear *GNIPPOHS*! 


klynneann said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bumping this thread. A surprise match between pink equator washed silk and ms. Blue atoll K. The blue is a much better match IRL than in the photo.


----------



## thyme

chicinthecity777 said:


> Bumping this thread. A surprise match between pink equator washed silk and ms. Blue atoll K. The blue is a much better match IRL than in the photo.



Gorgeous pairing


----------



## bobkat1991

chicinthecity777 said:


> Bumping this thread. A surprise match between pink equator washed silk and ms. Blue atoll K. The blue is a much better match IRL than in the photo.
> View attachment 4486649


*That's really pretty!  Just one of the reasons to love Hermes....leather and fabric matches.*


----------



## Noveltwist

chicinthecity777 said:


> Bumping this thread. A surprise match between pink equator washed silk and ms. Blue atoll K. The blue is a much better match IRL than in the photo.
> View attachment 4486649



Love this!! Scrolling back on this thread for ideas, I love twilly and scarf pairings to handbags.


----------



## TeeCee77

Some good matches going on here ❤️


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TeeCee77 said:


> Some good matches going on here ❤️


This picture is Nirvana!  Love all the matches!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This picture is Nirvana!  Love all the matches!


Wow wow wow!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TeeCee77 said:


> Some good matches going on here ❤️


Love this!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stitching of the bag is pink to match, and the blues are very complementary.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Torbillion mouselline with lizard bag with 18k hardware with diamonds.


----------



## Julide

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Torbillion mouselline with lizard bag with 18k hardware with diamonds.


Love the mousseline!


----------



## tlamdang08

Julide said:


> Love the mousseline!


I am about to say, love the diamond hardware 


Hermes24Fbg said:


> Torbillion mouselline with lizard bag with 18k hardware with diamonds.


I like everything 


TeeCee77 said:


> Some good matches going on here ❤️


wow, I love them all


----------



## tlamdang08

I am joining this thread
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## MAGJES

tlamdang08 said:


> I am joining this thread
> Thanks for letting me share


Silk Mix looks lovely with your Kelly!


----------



## tlamdang08

MAGJES said:


> Silk Mix looks lovely with your Kelly!


Thank you. That is the Game 100


----------



## MAGJES

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you. That is the Game 100


lol!  oh gosh. I thought I saw car wheels!  It's lovely.


----------



## lolakitten

Jaguar Quetzel CSGM with Etoupe Evelyne (& non H wallet, but the colours go well together )


----------



## katriona

bobkat1991 said:


> I don't think that my Srinigar, 30 year old shawl "matches" either bag.  But which is more pleasing to *your* eye?
> View attachment 3524001
> View attachment 3524005


The orange!!love it!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

katriona said:


> The orange!!love it!


Is the Bolide Raisin? Beautiful!


----------



## bobkat1991

katriona said:


> The orange!!love it!





Hermes24Fbg said:


> Is the Bolide Raisin? Beautiful!


*Thank you, Katrina and Hermes24Fbg!  I too, love that Sanguine picotin 26!  They can pry it out of my hands after I'm gone!  I did not, however, love the Marron Fonce Bolide so much..I recently sold it.  And the pink on that Srinigar didn't love me back.  I gifted it to my beloved first cousin.*


----------



## bobkat1991

lolakitten said:


> Jaguar Quetzel CSGM with Etoupe Evelyne (& non H wallet, but the colours go well together )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4569891


*Spectacular combo!*


----------



## lolakitten

bobkat1991 said:


> *Spectacular combo!*


Thank you!


----------



## art nouveau

Rose Azalea K28 with Peach and mint green Turandot.


----------



## art nouveau

Vert Vertigo Jige with Sieste Au Paradis shawl


----------



## art nouveau

Samourais CW 11 with Blue Glacier B30, Rouge Casaque K25, Bleu Electrique K28 and Geranium K28.


----------



## katriona

Notorious Pink said:


> Stitching of the bag is pink to match, and the blues are very complementary.
> View attachment 4490179


Especially with the little horsey in the accent color! Clever!


----------



## weibandy

art nouveau said:


> Samourais CW 11 with Blue Glacier B30, Rouge Casaque K25, Bleu Electrique K28 and Geranium K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572458


Jackpot!!!  What a gorgeous photo


----------



## art nouveau

weibandy said:


> Jackpot!!!  What a gorgeous photo


Thank you, weibandy,  I find this CW of Samourais very versatile.


----------



## TeeCee77

Le Mors shawl
Vicky Hat 
Kelly Cut anemone


----------



## Meta

Mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque, Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM and mini Loop rose gold earrings.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> Mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque, Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM and mini Loop rose gold earrings.
> View attachment 4577105


Beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Meta said:


> Mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque, Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM and mini Loop rose gold earrings.
> View attachment 4577105


Gorgeous! RC has to be my favorite red hands down!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TeeCee77 said:


> Le Mors shawl
> Vicky Hat
> Kelly Cut anemone


And here’s my favorite purple Love!


----------



## eternallove4bag

art nouveau said:


> Samourais CW 11 with Blue Glacier B30, Rouge Casaque K25, Bleu Electrique K28 and Geranium K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572458


Got to love a shawl that goes with so many of your bags right? Beautiful picture!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Coming back after a long time on one of my favorite threads on TPF! 
Sharing some of my favorite shots from recent pics taken! Happy new week everyone!


----------



## TeeCee77

eternallove4bag said:


> Coming back after a long time on one of my favorite threads on TPF!
> Sharing some of my favorite shots from recent pics taken! Happy new week everyone!


Wow! These are stunning! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## TeeCee77

New muffler with mini K gris asphalt ❤️


----------



## Meta

Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM with SO Kelly 25.


----------



## WKN

Meta said:


> Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM with SO Kelly 25.
> View attachment 4589189


Love chevre Ks or chevre anything H! Beautiful!


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> Beautiful!





eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous! RC has to be my favorite red hands down!





WKN said:


> Love chevre Ks or chevre anything H! Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM with SO Kelly 25.
> View attachment 4589189


Beautiful Kelly! Is it just the picture or do I spy contrasting thread color too?


----------



## Meta

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful Kelly! Is it just the picture or do I spy contrasting thread color too?


Thank you  Good eye, stitching is in Graphite so it's subtle. I almost always pick a 3rd color for SO stitching.


----------



## lolakitten

Red/pink Cheval sur mon Carre & BBB


----------



## eternallove4bag

TeeCee77 said:


> Wow! These are stunning! Thank you for sharing!!


Thank you so much! Love how H makes matching accessories for our bags


----------



## eternallove4bag

TeeCee77 said:


> New muffler with mini K gris asphalt ❤️


The mini K is soooo cute! Beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Meta said:


> Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM with SO Kelly 25.
> View attachment 4589189


I die at that stunning chèvre sellier


----------



## Meta

eternallove4bag said:


> I die at that stunning chèvre sellier


Thank you for your kind words.  It's a retourne Kelly.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Meta said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  It's a retourne Kelly.


Wow! You are lucky! H is not doing any more retournes in chèvre! You have a winner


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Coming back after a long time on one of my favorite threads on TPF!
> Sharing some of my favorite shots from recent pics taken! Happy new week everyone!


You know I love ALLLLLL these pics.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Meta said:


> Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM with SO Kelly 25.
> View attachment 4589189


Really gorgeous bag. Love the chèvre K and the shawl!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> Coming back after a long time on one of my favorite threads on TPF!
> Sharing some of my favorite shots from recent pics taken! Happy new week everyone!


Dear *eternal*, your combos are BREATHTAKING!!  Thank you so much for sharing this very special eyecandy with us!


----------



## papertiger

eternallove4bag said:


> Coming back after a long time on one of my favorite threads on TPF!
> Sharing some of my favorite shots from recent pics taken! Happy new week everyone!



One of my favorite threads too. 

These are really beautiful pictures, thank you


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM with SO Kelly 25.
> View attachment 4589189



This shawl is lovely with the bag


----------



## Meta

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! You are lucky! H is not doing any more retournes in chèvre! You have a winner


For now... in my opinion, they'll likely bring back Chevre retourne in the future for SO. 


Notorious Pink said:


> Really gorgeous bag. Love the chèvre K and the shawl!!!





papertiger said:


> This shawl is lovely with the bag


Thank you ladies


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> You know I love ALLLLLL these pics.


Aww thank you gorgeous lady... you know how much I admire the yummy combinations you put together!


Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *eternal*, your combos are BREATHTAKING!!  Thank you so much for sharing this very special eyecandy with us!


You are too kind! Thank you so much!


papertiger said:


> One of my favorite threads too.
> 
> These are really beautiful pictures, thank you


Thank you so much!


----------



## lanit

Green Team: Vert Anglais mini Roulis with Madras Bandana mousseline. Happy Holidays to all on one of my favorite threads!


----------



## WKN

lanit said:


> Green Team: Vert Anglais mini Roulis with Madras Bandana mousseline. Happy Holidays to all on one of my favorite threads!
> View attachment 4611204


So luscious and what a chameleon colour! Love it! Congratulations!


----------



## bobkat1991

lanit said:


> Green Team: Vert Anglais mini Roulis with Madras Bandana mousseline. Happy Holidays to all on one of my favorite threads!
> View attachment 4611204


*lanit, I've been in quite a green mood lately.  This combo here is stunning!*


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> Green Team: Vert Anglais mini Roulis with Madras Bandana mousseline. Happy Holidays to all on one of my favorite threads!
> View attachment 4611204


Perfect combo!


----------



## doni

lanit said:


> Green Team: Vert Anglais mini Roulis with Madras Bandana mousseline. Happy Holidays to all on one of my favorite threads!
> View attachment 4611204


Couldn’t like this more. And so Christmasy!


----------



## bobkat1991




----------



## bagnut1

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4624397


Beautiful combo!  Really, really love that green!  Hope you are having lovely holidays.


----------



## Meta

Posting my last matching bag/scarf combos for the year: Gold Kelly 28 with Manufacture de Boucleriês 70cm (FW15)


Festive match: Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 with Ex-Libris Bandana mousseline (SS19)


----------



## Melow

TeeCee77 said:


> Some good matches going on here ❤️




So so gorgeous!!
May i ask which collection is the shawl on your first pic is???


----------



## tlamdang08

Calèche élastique 90 with Birkin25 Indigo/capucine


----------



## lanit

Beton mini roulis with Point de Orgue shawl SS20.

Happy New Year!


----------



## eternallove4bag

What eye candy to come back to in the new year! Thank you ladies for posting such beautiful combinations! I am inspired! 



bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4624397





Meta said:


> Posting my last matching bag/scarf combos for the year: Gold Kelly 28 with Manufacture de Boucleriês 70cm (FW15)
> View attachment 4627399
> 
> Festive match: Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 with Ex-Libris Bandana mousseline (SS19)
> View attachment 4627400





tlamdang08 said:


> Calèche élastique 90 with Birkin25 Indigo/capucine





lanit said:


> Beton mini roulis with Point de Orgue shawl SS20.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 4627618
> 
> View attachment 4627617


----------



## tlamdang08

Gold family Kelly 25, Calvi sailor tattoo with Tinos Muffler...


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Gold family Kelly 25, Calvi sailor tattoo with Tinos Muffler...


This is a beautiful still life! I LOVE every piece of it! (Thank you for showing the heart scarf ring with your bhapi bracelet.  I just got this scarf ring and will wear it on my bhapi, too!)


----------



## tlamdang08

Ladybaga said:


> This is a beautiful still life! I LOVE every piece of it! (Thank you for showing the heart scarf ring with your bhapi bracelet.  I just got this scarf ring and will wear it on my bhapi, too!)


Thank you


----------



## lolakitten

tlamdang08 said:


> Gold family Kelly 25, Calvi sailor tattoo with Tinos Muffler...


This is a neutral lovers dream!


----------



## Julide

tlamdang08 said:


> Gold family Kelly 25, Calvi sailor tattoo with Tinos Muffler...


This is too much too resist! You have sold me on the Tinos muffler!!


----------



## tlamdang08

lolakitten said:


> This is a neutral lovers dream!





Julide said:


> This is too much too resist! You have sold me on the Tinos muffler!!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly 28 shiny Alligator
Collection Equestre muffler

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## tlamdang08

(My travel companions FW 2019/2020)
Birkin25 Gris Etain RoseGold
leosquare-blanket-H103026Mv02
printed-aller-retour-h-dedale-muffler-H733204Tv04
ex-libris-dragon-crewneck-sweater-with-leather-patch-detail-H947545HA76XL


----------



## tlamdang08

Red family
Birkin 25 Rouge Piment
Kelly compact wallet, bearn card holder
rouge de coeur
Grand manage 70


----------



## WKN

tlamdang08 said:


> Red family
> Birkin 25 Rouge Piment
> Kelly compact wallet, bearn card holder
> rouge de coeur
> Grand manage 70


tlamdang08, I am inspired by your beautiful and extensive bag/scarf collection - future goals! Say, what is the leather of the gorgeous B25 RP?


----------



## tlamdang08

WKN said:


> tlamdang08, I am inspired by your beautiful and extensive bag/scarf collection - future goals! Say, what is the leather of the gorgeous B25 RP?


Thank you 
Yes it is Rouge Piment


----------



## MAGJES

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4624397


LOVE your ELEK!  The colorway is beautiful on you.


----------



## Serva1

tlamdang08, your H mufflers are gorgeous and beautifully paired with your neutral bags and accessories. Love looking at these pics!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

tlamdang08 said:


> (My travel companions FW 2019/2020)
> Birkin25 Gris Etain RoseGold
> leosquare-blanket-H103026Mv02
> printed-aller-retour-h-dedale-muffler-H733204Tv04
> ex-libris-dragon-crewneck-sweater-with-leather-patch-detail-H947545HA76XL


Your collection of H is spectacular! Please keep posting- I look forward to seeing your beauties !


----------



## WKN

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you
> Yes it is Rouge Piment


Sorry, so this is swift leather?


----------



## tlamdang08

Serva1 said:


> tlamdang08, your H mufflers are gorgeous and beautifully paired with your neutral bags and accessories. Love looking at these pics!


Thank you 


WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Your collection of H is spectacular! Please keep posting- I look forward to seeing your beauties !


When I have time I post more. Thank you for supporting me.


WKN said:


> Sorry, so this is swift leather?


yes, it is Swift.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tlamdang08 said:


> Red family
> Birkin 25 Rouge Piment
> Kelly compact wallet, bearn card holder
> rouge de coeur
> Grand manage 70


The yummy reds!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tlamdang08 said:


> Gold family Kelly 25, Calvi sailor tattoo with Tinos Muffler...





tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly 28 shiny Alligator
> Collection Equestre muffler
> 
> Thank you, everyone.





tlamdang08 said:


> (My travel companions FW 2019/2020)
> Birkin25 Gris Etain RoseGold
> leosquare-blanket-H103026Mv02
> printed-aller-retour-h-dedale-muffler-H733204Tv04
> ex-libris-dragon-crewneck-sweater-with-leather-patch-detail-H947545HA76XL



The matchy matchy in me is doing a little dance at these gorgeous pictures


----------



## tlamdang08

eternallove4bag said:


> The yummy reds!





eternallove4bag said:


> The matchy matchy in me is doing a little dance at these gorgeous pictures


Thank you


----------



## bobkat1991

MAGJES said:


> LOVE your ELEK!  The colorway is beautiful on you.


*Thank you much, MAGJES!*


----------



## GNIPPOHS

tlamdang08 said:


> Gold family Kelly 25, Calvi sailor tattoo with Tinos Muffler...





tlamdang08 said:


> (My travel companions FW 2019/2020)
> Birkin25 Gris Etain RoseGold
> leosquare-blanket-H103026Mv02
> printed-aller-retour-h-dedale-muffler-H733204Tv04
> ex-libris-dragon-crewneck-sweater-with-leather-patch-detail-H947545HA76XL



Thanks for sharing all the beautiful pairings tlamdang! These 2 are my faves  twins on the Tinos muffler, love it with gold


----------



## tlamdang08

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thanks for sharing all the beautiful pairings tlamdang! These 2 are my faves  twins on the Tinos muffler, love it with gold


Thank you


----------



## TeeCee77

Anemone love


----------



## tlamdang08

Please Welcome my Kelly compact pocket Etain to my Neutral Family


----------



## Sammy Royal

My new Pico Touch  with CSGM Les Cabanes and APdP Mousse:


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jaune Ambre/Rose Extreme with Kachinas, Mountan Zebra and Samourais.


----------



## bagnut1

Notorious Pink said:


> Jaune Ambre/Rose Extreme with Kachinas, Mountan Zebra and Samourais.
> 
> View attachment 4642886
> View attachment 4642890
> View attachment 4642889


Wonderful combinations - you have a great color sense!


----------



## Notorious Pink

bagnut1 said:


> Wonderful combinations - you have a great color sense!


Thank you!


----------



## MAGJES

Notorious Pink said:


> Jaune Ambre/Rose Extreme with Kachinas, Mountan Zebra and Samourais.
> 
> View attachment 4642886
> View attachment 4642890
> View attachment 4642889


Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## papertiger

Sammy Royal said:


> My new Pico Touch  with CSGM Les Cabanes and APdP Mousse:
> View attachment 4642878
> View attachment 4642879



Totally elegant and sophisticated


----------



## papertiger

Notorious Pink said:


> Jaune Ambre/Rose Extreme with Kachinas, Mountan Zebra and Samourais.
> 
> View attachment 4642886
> View attachment 4642890
> View attachment 4642889



Cute combos NP


----------



## Sammy Royal

papertiger said:


> Totally elegant and sophisticated


Thank you so much for this lovely compliment!!


----------



## lanit

Notorious Pink said:


> Jaune Ambre/Rose Extreme with Kachinas, Mountan Zebra and Samourais.
> 
> View attachment 4642886
> View attachment 4642890
> View attachment 4642889


Such awesome combinations BBC


----------



## lanit

Sammy Royal said:


> My new Pico Touch  with CSGM Les Cabanes and APdP Mousse:
> View attachment 4642878
> View attachment 4642879


Looks like the Pico is a hit for you dear! Love the Cabans shawl !


----------



## lanit

Red and Pink for the Lunar Year
Rouge Grenat 27 bolide with Litteratures mousseline and Pivoines


----------



## Sammy Royal

lanit said:


> Looks like the Pico is a hit for you dear! Love the Cabans shawl !


Thank you, dear *lanit*!! Love your red combos, too!!


----------



## hers4eva

lanit said:


> Red and Pink for the Lunar Year
> Rouge Grenat 27 bolide with Litteratures mousseline and Pivoines
> View attachment 4643648
> 
> View attachment 4643647




So very  pretty!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MAGJES said:


> Absolutely Stunning!





papertiger said:


> Cute combos NP





lanit said:


> Such awesome combinations BBC



thank you!!


----------



## lanit

Black and ivory such a timeless combination. Petit Duc and Galop strap on vintage Evercalf Kelly 28.


----------



## doloresmia

Etoupe birkin with Prieres du vent shawl


----------



## Julide

doloresmia said:


> Etoupe birkin with Prieres du vent shawl


 Amazing combination!


----------



## doloresmia

Julide said:


> Amazing combination!


Thank you!


----------



## Hat Trick

doloresmia said:


> Etoupe birkin with Prieres du vent shawl



Shawl?!
 I didn’t know this came in a cashmere shawl! 
More pictures of the shawl, please?


----------



## papertiger

lanit said:


> Black and ivory such a timeless combination. Petit Duc and Galop strap on vintage Evercalf Kelly 28.
> View attachment 4649127



Very elegant. The touch of tan is a pinpoint of cool too.


----------



## papertiger

doloresmia said:


> Etoupe birkin with Prieres du vent shawl



Looks so luxe but cosy too


----------



## doloresmia

Hat Trick said:


> Shawl?!
> I didn’t know this came in a cashmere shawl!
> More pictures of the shawl, please?



Thanks for asking! Lol. They are in this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-cashmere-silk-gm-shawls.845724/page-739 11078


----------



## doloresmia

papertiger said:


> Looks so luxe but cosy too


Very thick too!


----------



## art nouveau

Rose Azalea K28 with Dan un jardin anglais twilly and ACTIII shawl.


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> Anemone love


Gorgeous! You are singing my song - anemone is my all time favorite H color and how nice because purple is my favorite color in general. Thanks for posting your gorgeous Kelly cut

PS it looks like evercolor leather - don’t you love it?


----------



## MAGJES

art nouveau said:


> Rose Azalea K28 with Dan un jardin anglais twilly and ACTIII shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653481


Sooo pretty together!


----------



## hopiko

lanit said:


> Black and ivory such a timeless combination. Petit Duc and Galop strap on vintage Evercalf Kelly 28.
> View attachment 4649127


Luxe!


----------



## hopiko

art nouveau said:


> Rose Azalea K28 with Dan un jardin anglais twilly and ACTIII shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653481


Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Lejic

lanit said:


> Black and ivory such a timeless combination. Petit Duc and Galop strap on vintage Evercalf Kelly 28.
> View attachment 4649127



Agreed - _timeless!_ Love it.



doloresmia said:


> Etoupe birkin with Prieres du vent shawl



What a wonderful match, indeed! I love this thread that allows me to see the different shawls/prints.



art nouveau said:


> Rose Azalea K28 with Dan un jardin anglais twilly and ACTIII shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653481



Soooo pretty!


----------



## hers4eva

art nouveau said:


> Rose Azalea K28 with Dan un jardin anglais twilly and ACTIII shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653481




Such a gorgeous shawl


----------



## tlamdang08

art nouveau said:


> Rose Azalea K28 with Dan un jardin anglais twilly and ACTIII shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653481


I love your Rose Azalea Kelly. So beautiful!!! And the Shawl is a perfect company!


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini Lindy with The Battery New-York scarf 90


----------



## DrTr

Notorious Pink said:


> Jaune Ambre/Rose Extreme with Kachinas, Mountan Zebra and Samourais.
> 
> View attachment 4642886
> View attachment 4642890
> View attachment 4642889


 Just gorgeous!!


----------



## DrTr

So many beautiful wow bags and silks and cashmeres on this gorgeous thread!  My first small contribution here. 
K28 Anemone evercolor with Animapolis cw 11 (hi Kluska!) and a De la Mer au Ciel.


----------



## Meta

Mosaique au 24 gavroche with mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque permabrass hw.


----------



## MAGJES

Meta said:


> Mosaique au 24 gavroche with mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque permabrass hw.


----------



## art nouveau

Ready for Valentine’s Day.  Rouge Casaque K25, Parures des Maharajah twilly and Travers Champs scarf.


----------



## Lejic

art nouveau said:


> Ready for Valentine’s Day.  Rouge Casaque K25, Parures des Maharajah twilly and Travers Champs scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666426


Aaaand I might have found my next purchase. Beautiful!!


----------



## TeeCee77

I’m dead 
Commit me to the anemone cuckoo house.


----------



## tlamdang08

TeeCee77 said:


> I’m dead
> Commit me to the anemone cuckoo house.


I love it!!!


----------



## lanit

doloresmia said:


> Etoupe birkin with Prieres du vent shawl


Really love this shawl dear D, and am a fan of etoupe too.


----------



## lanit

i am loving the vintage 90 silks these days, and they are very well priced recently too. A grail of mine posted in the grail thread with some interesting tidbits from our deae @marietouchet , Heavenly Horses with BF mini roulis.

Happy March!


----------



## lanit

And my two vintAge lovelies, raisin chevre bolide 31with au Couer de la Vie.


----------



## marietouchet

lanit said:


> i am loving the vintage 90 silks these days, and they are very well priced recently too. A grail of mine posted in the grail thread with some interesting tidbits from our deae @marietouchet , Heavenly Horses with BF mini roulis.
> 
> Happy March!
> View attachment 4678698


That goes perfectly ! And the fact that the field color is Imperial Chinese yellow is sublime


----------



## Serva1

lanit said:


> i am loving the vintage 90 silks these days, and they are very well priced recently too. A grail of mine posted in the grail thread with some interesting tidbits from our deae @marietouchet , Heavenly Horses with BF mini roulis.
> 
> Happy March!
> View attachment 4678698



So beautiful lanit, I confess I’ve been bitten by the vintage scarfbug too. Love everything in this pic


----------



## xxDxx

Meta said:


> Mosaique au 24 gavroche with mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque permabrass hw.


Love it! From which season is the Mosaique Gavroche?


----------



## Meta

xxDxx said:


> Love it! From which season is the Mosaique Gavroche?


I don't know exactly when the gavroche was issued as it was before my time, but the 90cm in the same design is from 2008.


----------



## LouiseCPH

New-to-me menthe So Kelly 22 and Le Songe de la Licorne shawl / Mountain Zebra 90 carré


----------



## lolakitten

Ebene chèvre & Brides de Gala dip dye


----------



## bagnut1

lolakitten said:


> Ebene chèvre & Brides de Gala dip dye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686572


Oooh - stunning combination!


----------



## lolakitten

bagnut1 said:


> Oooh - stunning combination!


Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

lolakitten said:


> Ebene chèvre & Brides de Gala dip dye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686572


When you have them in action please share, would love to see more pictures . Beautiful couple.


----------



## tlamdang08

My TPM Evelyn has a new soul mate.


----------



## CMilly

So many beautiful choices. I need to find a perfect match for a vert verone GP.


----------



## hers4eva

tlamdang08 said:


> My TPM Evelyn has a new soul mate.




That silk  is stunning matches your leather beautifully


----------



## Sammy Royal

Never experienced this before: Came across a design I had not seen yet - and there was an instant GRAIL ALARM! Had to have it!! Les Boxes by Clerc!  Paired with my vintage Lizzy Sac Eugenie:


----------



## tlamdang08

Picotin and her matches


----------



## SalmaB

Graffiti twillies and picotin 18


----------



## Julide

lolakitten said:


> Ebene chèvre & Brides de Gala dip dye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686572


This combo......is stunning!!


----------



## Julide

Sammy Royal said:


> Never experienced this before: Came across a design I had not seen yet - and there was an instant GRAIL ALARM! Had to have it!! Les Boxes by Clerc!  Paired with my vintage Lizzy Sac Eugenie:
> View attachment 4697867


Congrats Sammy! Fabulous scarf and clutch!!


----------



## lolakitten

tlamdang08 said:


> When you have them in action please share, would love to see more pictures . Beautiful couple.



Will do, thanks!



Julide said:


> This combo......is stunning!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Julide said:


> Congrats Sammy! Fabulous scarf and clutch!!


Thank you so much, dear *Julide*!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Just recently got my dream workhorse: A Kelly Ado 28 backpack, black with GHW. The Vintage one with handle, lock and clochette. The exact specification that I had been looking for...  A very versatile litte beauty. She can be classic:


She can be elegant:


She can be play- and colorful:


She can do neutral. Easily:


I expected to receive a backpack but when opening the package the feeling was quite different... For me she is first and foremost a K:


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Sammy Royal said:


> Just recently got my dream workhorse: A Kelly Ado 28 backpack, black with GHW. The Vintage one with handle, lock and clochette. The exact specification that I had been looking for...  A very versatile litte beauty. She can be classic:
> View attachment 4698500
> 
> She can be elegant:
> View attachment 4698501
> 
> She can be play- and colorful:
> View attachment 4698502
> 
> She can do neutral. Easily:
> View attachment 4698504
> 
> I expected to receive a backpack but when opening the package the feeling was quite different... For me she is first and foremost a K:
> View attachment 4698506


Your Ado is sooo pretty but it’s your ostrich K that I’m in love with.  Which is funny bc I’m not really a fan of ostrich.  Beautiful group.


----------



## Sammy Royal

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Your Ado is sooo pretty but it’s your ostrich K that I’m in love with.  Which is funny bc I’m not really a fan of ostrich.  Beautiful group.


Thank you so much, dear *ODEDIHAIMS*! Agree with you that the birdy with her special patina might steal the show here...


----------



## JA_UK

I bought this scarf in preparation for my sunny SO Constance 24 and reckon it's a great match


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Sammy Royal said:


> Just recently got my dream workhorse: A Kelly Ado 28 backpack, black with GHW. The Vintage one with handle, lock and clochette. The exact specification that I had been looking for...  A very versatile litte beauty. She can be classic:
> View attachment 4698500
> 
> She can be elegant:
> View attachment 4698501
> 
> She can be play- and colorful:
> View attachment 4698502
> 
> She can do neutral. Easily:
> View attachment 4698504
> 
> I expected to receive a backpack but when opening the package the feeling was quite different... For me she is first and foremost a K:
> View attachment 4698506


Love love your collection.  I love vintage too !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

JA_UK said:


> I bought this scarf in preparation for my sunny SO Constance 24 and reckon it's a great match


Happy days are ahead !!! Hang in there and what a great pairing !!


----------



## Hat Trick

JA_UK said:


> I bought this scarf in preparation for my sunny SO Constance 24 and reckon it's a great match



Pretty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JA_UK said:


> I bought this scarf in preparation for my sunny SO Constance 24 and reckon it's a great match


OMG FAINTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ladybaga

JA_UK said:


> I bought this scarf in preparation for my sunny SO Constance 24 and reckon it's a great match


This is one of the prettiest and most joyful combos I've seen in a long time.
Thank you for sharing this slice of sunshine with us.  Gorgeous Constance and scarf! These put a smile on my face!


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini Lindy
Caleche Elastique Remix scarf 90


----------



## surfer

JA_UK said:


> I bought this scarf in preparation for my sunny SO Constance 24 and reckon it's a great match


Ooh gorgeous! May I please ask colour name for her please? And oh the stitches colour too please while we are at it


----------



## surfer

tlamdang08 said:


> My TPM Evelyn has a new soul mate.


Ooh twins on the gavroche! May I please ask if she’s magnolia?


----------



## tlamdang08

surfer said:


> Ooh twins on the gavroche! May I please ask if she’s magnolia?


Ah, happy to twins with you  
My Tpm is rose extreme


----------



## JA_UK

surfer said:


> Ooh gorgeous! May I please ask colour name for her please? And oh the stitches colour too please while we are at it


The colour is Jaune D'Or outside and Orange Poppy inside with reverse contrast stitching.  I don't remember the exact colour of the stitching I'm sorry. It came the summer of last year after ordering in October the year before hth.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sammy Royal said:


> Never experienced this before: Came across a design I had not seen yet - and there was an instant GRAIL ALARM! Had to have it!! Les Boxes by Clerc!  Paired with my vintage Lizzy Sac Eugenie:
> View attachment 4697867


----------



## lanit

Sammy Royal said:


> Never experienced this before: Came across a design I had not seen yet - and there was an instant GRAIL ALARM! Had to have it!! Les Boxes by Clerc!  Paired with my vintage Lizzy Sac Eugenie:
> View attachment 4697867


Sublime Sammy! What a gorgeous combination!


----------



## weibandy

Sammy Royal said:


> Never experienced this before: Came across a design I had not seen yet - and there was an instant GRAIL ALARM! Had to have it!! Les Boxes by Clerc!  Paired with my vintage Lizzy Sac Eugenie:
> View attachment 4697867


I love this scarf!!!  Congratulations


----------



## MAGJES

lanit said:


> i am loving the vintage 90 silks these days, and they are very well priced recently too. A grail of mine posted in the grail thread with some interesting tidbits from our deae @marietouchet , Heavenly Horses with BF mini roulis.
> 
> Happy March!
> View attachment 4678698


Love these colors!


----------



## lanit

MAGJES said:


> Love these colors!


Thanks Magjes! Just wish that March had been a happier month.


----------



## Dupsy

Hope everyone is staying safe and hanging in there!


----------



## poptarts

Long time no post! Thank you all for your gorgeous eye candy! Hope everyone is safe and well!


----------



## tlamdang08

poptarts said:


> Long time no post! Thank you all for your gorgeous eye candy! Hope everyone is safe and well!


Beautiful  so special can you tell me more about it please


----------



## poptarts

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful  so special can you tell me more about it please



Thank you for your kind words! It's the Mini Chevron Bolide, "Precieux Kelly" rose gold & diamond necklace from the Haute Bijouterie collection from 2012, and a cute bunny from Petit H. The name of the silk is totally escaping me right now. Sorry!


----------



## Meta

poptarts said:


> The name of the silk is totally escaping me right now. Sorry!


It’s Appaloosa de Steppes by Alice Shirley.


----------



## hers4eva

So stunning just gorgeous your extremely colorful bolide.

Do you wear her often?
Would love to see more beautiful pictures of her please


----------



## hers4eva

poptarts said:


> Long time no post! Thank you all for your gorgeous eye candy! Hope everyone is safe and well!



Stunning colorful bolide 
I forgot to quote you in my reply above


----------



## TankerToad

poptarts said:


> Thank you for your kind words! It's the Mini Chevron Bolide, "Precieux Kelly" rose gold & diamond necklace from the Haute Bijouterie collection from 2012, and a cute bunny from Petit H. The name of the silk is totally escaping me right now. Sorry!


Omg! Love that necklace !!!! I’ve seen it IRL- still regret not getting it 
It’s a treasure 
Beautiful photo


----------



## Chanelandco

Love my new scarf. Perfect match with my goldie.


----------



## Sammy Royal

Really long for the sea these days... As this is not in the picture for now, here instead my holiday combo made by H:


----------



## tlamdang08

The Savana Dance


----------



## CMilly

tlamdang08 said:


> The Savana Dance
> 
> View attachment 4778156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing!


----------



## scarf1

Sammy Royal said:


> Really long for the sea these days... As this is not in the picture for now, here instead my holiday combo made by H:
> View attachment 4778078


perfect match! And love that scarf!


tlamdang08 said:


> The Savana Dance
> 
> View attachment 4778156


Oh so beautiful! If I wore this format, this is the ONE I would want.


----------



## tlamdang08

scarf1 said:


> perfect match! And love that scarf!
> 
> Oh so beautiful! If I wore this format, this is the ONE I would want.


Is there any reason for you to stay away from this silk? It is thinner than 90 but breathable, I don’t feel I have a ton of fabric on me although it’s 140. Love to turn it into a dress


----------



## undecided45

I had posted this in the sheltering in place thread but I just had to post it here too given the topic.


----------



## scarf1

tlamdang08 said:


> Is there any reason for you to stay away from this silk? It is thinner than 90 but breathable, I don’t feel I have a ton of fabric on me although it’s 140. Love to turn it into a dress


When I tried a 140 silk on a few years ago it just seemed to drown me in fabric.  I do wear 140 CSGM and 140 mousseline.


----------



## tlamdang08

scarf1 said:


> When I tried a 149 silk on a few years ago it just seemed to drown me in fabric.  I do wear 140 CSGM and 140 mousseline.


 Got it!


----------



## tlamdang08

undecided45 said:


> I had posted this in the sheltering in place thread but I just had to post it here too given the topic.
> View attachment 4778316


My heart skip a beat again.  I really Love this.


----------



## Croisette7

Sammy Royal said:


> Never experienced this before: Came across a design I had not seen yet - and there was an instant GRAIL ALARM! Had to have it!! Les Boxes by Clerc!  Paired with my vintage Lizzy Sac Eugenie:
> View attachment 4697867


Sammy, this is absolutely sublime, a late congratulation dear!


----------



## papertiger

Sammy Royal said:


> Really long for the sea these days... As this is not in the picture for now, here instead my holiday combo made by H:
> View attachment 4778078



It's a holiday just looking at this jaunty combo


----------



## papertiger

tlamdang08 said:


> The Savana Dance
> 
> View attachment 4778156



That's a very sophisticated jungle you live in tiamdang


----------



## papertiger

undecided45 said:


> I had posted this in the sheltering in place thread but I just had to post it here too given the topic.
> View attachment 4778316



I agree, summer-centric


----------



## tlamdang08

papertiger said:


> That's a very sophisticated jungle you live in tiamdang


Thank you my dear.
I haven’t seen you active for awhile. Glad that you are now


----------



## Sammy Royal

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love love your collection.  I love vintage too !





Hermes Nuttynut said:


>





lanit said:


> Sublime Sammy! What a gorgeous combination!





weibandy said:


> I love this scarf!!!  Congratulations


Seemed to have missed some of your lovely replies... A belated THANK YOU!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

tlamdang08 said:


> The Savana Dance
> 
> View attachment 4778156


What a bearthtaking combo!! Thank you for very special eye candy!!


undecided45 said:


> I had posted this in the sheltering in place thread but I just had to post it here too given the topic.
> View attachment 4778316


Love orange these days, so this is right up my alley!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

scarf1 said:


> perfect match! And love that scarf!
> 
> Oh so beautiful! If I wore this format, this is the ONE I would want.


Thank you so much! Had a hard time finding this scarf. Definitely a grail for me!


Croisette7 said:


> Sammy, this is absolutely sublime, a late congratulation dear!


Dear *Croisette*, thank you very much!


papertiger said:


> It's a holiday just looking at this jaunty combo


Thank you, dear *papertiger*!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Dead


----------



## Sammy Royal

Let‘s get this wonderful thread back from page 9 to page 1!  DS 45 raisin/BS with my NTM Ceintures changeant mousse:


----------



## Croisette7

Sammy Royal said:


> Let‘s get this wonderful thread back from page 9 to page 1!  DS 45 raisin/BS with my NTM Ceintures changeant mousse:
> View attachment 4860645


Congrats on your new changeant Ceintures, Sammy!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Croisette7 said:


> Congrats on your new changeant Ceintures, Sammy!


Dear *Croisette*, thank you so much!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Dancing Pearls mousse stole with 1938 clutch in bleu encre:


----------



## Julide

Sammy Royal said:


> Dancing Pearls mousse stole with 1938 clutch in bleu encre:
> View attachment 4873015
> View attachment 4873016


Wow! This is a stunning combination!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sammy Royal said:


> Dancing Pearls mousse stole with 1938 clutch in bleu encre:
> View attachment 4873015
> View attachment 4873016


Love it so much. Would you mind sharing how many things the 1938 Clutch can hold in the action thread please.


----------



## Croisette7

Sammy Royal said:


> Dancing Pearls mousse stole with 1938 clutch in bleu encre:
> View attachment 4873015
> View attachment 4873016


Beautiful, Sammy!


----------



## MAGJES

Sammy Royal said:


> Dancing Pearls mousse stole with 1938 clutch in bleu encre:
> View attachment 4873015
> View attachment 4873016


Beautiful colorway of Dancing Pearls


----------



## Sammy Royal

Julide said:


> Wow! This is a stunning combination!


Thanks so much! ❤️


tlamdang08 said:


> Love it so much. Would you mind sharing how many things the 1938 Clutch can hold in the action thread please.


Thank you! It holds my iPhone, a small wallet, small sunnies, small reading glasses, eye drops and a mask on top. 


Croisette7 said:


> Beautiful, Sammy!


Thank you kindly, dear *Croisette*!


MAGJES said:


> Beautiful colorway of Dancing Pearls


Thank you very much!


----------



## MAGJES

Rose Extreme and Act III CSGM.


----------



## TankerToad

Because. Fall.

View attachment 4880396


----------



## art nouveau

Turquoise Flamingo Party with Lime Bolide 27, Bleu Paon B30 and Anemone B25.


----------



## papertiger

Sammy Royal said:


> Let‘s get this wonderful thread back from page 9 to page 1!  DS 45 raisin/BS with my NTM Ceintures changeant mousse:
> View attachment 4860645



Not just matching but a heavenly melange of chameleon, iridescent phenomena


----------



## papertiger

Sammy Royal said:


> Dancing Pearls mousse stole with 1938 clutch in bleu encre:
> View attachment 4873015
> View attachment 4873016



This picture makes me feel like dancing 
and we're bag twins


----------



## papertiger

TeeCee77 said:


> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4802894



Magnificent shades together


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> Because. Fall.
> 
> View attachment 4880396


Lucious! Love it!


----------



## DrTr

art nouveau said:


> Turquoise Flamingo Party with Lime Bolide 27, Bleu Paon B30 and Anemone B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880865


GORGEOUS bright lovely pops of color, and Flamingo Party is still one of my favorites! Thanks for sharing and brightening my day.


----------



## Sammy Royal

papertiger said:


> Not just matching but a heavenly melange of chameleon, iridescent phenomena


Wow! What a lovely compliment!! Thank you sooo much!!   



papertiger said:


> This picture makes me feel like dancing
> and we're bag twins


It is always a good idea to dance...  Happy to be your twin on this cute bag!!


----------



## Meta

Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM with SO Kelly Pochette in Malachite permabrass hw


----------



## bagnut1

Meta said:


> Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM with SO Kelly Pochette in Malachite permabrass hw
> 
> View attachment 4885984


Simply gorgeous.  And nice composition!


----------



## Meta

bagnut1 said:


> Simply gorgeous.  And nice composition!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TeeCee77 said:


> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4802894


This is what I would call a match made in heaven!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TankerToad said:


> Because. Fall.
> 
> View attachment 4880396


Malachite has my heart and this picture makes me smile from ear to ear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MAGJES said:


> Rose Extreme and Act III CSGM.
> View attachment 4874715


One of my favorite designs! Absolutely gorgeous picture!


----------



## eternallove4bag

I missed this thread the most while I was away from TPF! I am in love with your moussies and bags! 



Sammy Royal said:


> Let‘s get this wonderful thread back from page 9 to page 1!  DS 45 raisin/BS with my NTM Ceintures changeant mousse:
> View attachment 4860645





Sammy Royal said:


> Dancing Pearls mousse stole with 1938 clutch in bleu encre:
> View attachment 4873015
> View attachment 4873016


----------



## eternallove4bag

Meta said:


> Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM with SO Kelly Pochette in Malachite permabrass hw
> 
> View attachment 4885984


Sigh! Another malachite beauty and fabulous match!


----------



## Meta

eternallove4bag said:


> Sigh! Another malachite beauty and fabulous match!


Thank you


----------



## weibandy

art nouveau said:


> Turquoise Flamingo Party with Lime Bolide 27, Bleu Paon B30 and Anemone B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880865


Lovely!!  Shows the remarkable versatility of the Flamingo party scarf.  Gorgeous indeed!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

eternallove4bag said:


> I missed this thread the most while I was away from TPF! I am in love with your moussies and bags!


So nice to „see“ you again!! Thank you very much for your kind reply!! ❤️


----------



## Meta

Playing with Della Cavalleria 70cm scarf and my black Hermès leather items for this Halloween..


----------



## Sammy Royal

Meta said:


> Playing with Della Cavalleria 70cm scarf and my black Hermès leather items for this Halloween..
> 
> View attachment 4894429


What an amaaazing pic!! ❤️ This would be also perfect in the „Now you see H, now you don‘t: Camo H“ thread!!


----------



## Meta

Sammy Royal said:


> What an amaaazing pic!! ❤ This would be also perfect in the „Now you see H, now you don‘t: Camo H“ thread!!


Thank you


----------



## lanit

Have missed this thread! New in Animopolis SE / NSPCC scarf with my easy EB Jige.


----------



## Meta

lanit said:


> Have missed this thread! New in Animopolis SE / NSPCC scarf with my easy EB Jige.
> View attachment 4907757
> 
> View attachment 4907756


Lovely pairing esp the blue monster and the more muted colors of this Animapolis!


----------



## lanit

Meta said:


> Lovely pairing esp the blue monster and the more muted colors of this Animapolis!


Thanks dear, the cornflower blue Godzilla is my favorite highlight along with those darling Zebras, and I’m appreciative for my dear friend’s help getting it to me!


----------



## DrTr

lanit said:


> Have missed this thread! New in Animopolis SE / NSPCC scarf with my easy EB Jige.
> View attachment 4907757
> 
> View attachment 4907756


gorgeous as always lanit! Which Animapolis is this with blue Godzilla?!  I have 3 cw’s but none blue. I really like your scarf and jige - perfect match indeed!


----------



## lanit

DrTr said:


> gorgeous as always lanit! Which Animapolis is this with blue Godzilla?!  I have 3 cw’s but none blue. I really like your scarf and jige - perfect match indeed!


Thanks dear! This is a special edition colorway that was issued this month to raise funds for a children’s organization in the UK. Please take a look at the Special Edition Scarf thread for more information and photos in comparison to the original issued colorway.


----------



## lanit

Yet another combo of my WS Garden City Fund silk with rouge vif 26 trim.


----------



## labelo

Since my first few scarf purchases leaned soft pinks and blues, I've been trying to pick up some that coordinate nicely with my Sesame Evelyne Mini. Also a great example of how a color can be such a chameleon against others!






Wild Singapore, Rêve d'Australie, and Carré Kantha


----------



## lanit

Meta said:


> Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM with SO Kelly Pochette in Malachite permabrass hw
> 
> View attachment 4885984


Love this combination! Great choice in Epsom(?) dear.


----------



## Meta

lanit said:


> Love this combination! Great choice in Epsom(?) dear.


Yes, it's Epsom and thank you!


----------



## tahoebleu

Acte III w/ barenia B30


----------



## nymeria

tahoebleu said:


> Acte III w/ barenia B30
> View attachment 4917307


So funny- I have the same bag and scarf combo, love it, and kept saying " Oh, I really need to post that!" So happy to be twins!   
So instead, here's my contribution
K25 Box Rouge H with Brazil tatttoo on bee jacquard


----------



## Sofiko

nymeria said:


> So funny- I have the same bag and scarf combo, love it, and kept saying " Oh, I really need to post that!" So happy to be twins!
> So instead, here's my contribution
> K25 Box Rouge H with Brazil tatttoo on bee jacquard


Beautiful


----------



## tahoebleu

nymeria said:


> So funny- I have the same bag and scarf combo, love it, and kept saying " Oh, I really need to post that!" So happy to be twins!
> So instead, here's my contribution
> K25 Box Rouge H with Brazil tatttoo on bee jacquard


Bee still my heart


----------



## Sammy Royal

tahoebleu said:


> Acte III w/ barenia B30
> View attachment 4917307


This is one amazing combo!! ❤️


----------



## Sammy Royal

nymeria said:


> So funny- I have the same bag and scarf combo, love it, and kept saying " Oh, I really need to post that!" So happy to be twins!
> So instead, here's my contribution
> K25 Box Rouge H with Brazil tatttoo on bee jacquard


Just goooorgeous!! ❤️


----------



## Sammy Royal

NTM Beloved India CSGM ❤️ with Mini Halzan in Barenia/Potiron:


----------



## etoile de mer

tahoebleu said:


> Acte III w/ barenia B30
> View attachment 4917307



Lovely pairing! 



nymeria said:


> So funny- I have the same bag and scarf combo, love it, and kept saying " Oh, I really need to post that!" So happy to be twins!
> So instead, here's my contribution
> K25 Box Rouge H with Brazil tatttoo on bee jacquard



Beautiful! 



Sammy Royal said:


> NTM Beloved India CSGM ❤ with Mini Halzan in Barenia/Potiron:
> View attachment 4933828



So pretty together!  The color palette of your Beloved India is so gorgeous!


----------



## Sammy Royal

etoile de mer said:


> Lovely pairing!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> So pretty together!  *The color palette of your Beloved India is so gorgeous*!


Dear *etoile*, thank you so much! ❤️ Totally agree with you - the CW is my HG for this design...


----------



## nymeria

Sammy Royal said:


> NTM Beloved India CSGM ❤ with Mini Halzan in Barenia/Potiron:
> View attachment 4933828


Another perfect combo- you always nail it perfectly!   ( and the Beloved India- what a find! Congrats).


----------



## Sammy Royal

nymeria said:


> Another perfect combo- you always nail it perfectly!   ( and the Beloved India- what a find! Congrats).


What a lovely compliment...!  Thank you so much, dear *nymeria*!


----------



## nymeria

Les Tigres gavroche with my porc kelly- and I was finally able to use my new cashmere losange on top! I'm tempted to just wear it again tomorrow!


----------



## asatoasz

Cross-posting as it’s perfect here.....Rogue H B35 in Chèvre de Coromandel, Epsom Silk’in, Evercolor Bastia with Promanade Au Faubourg 90 cm.


----------



## Sammy Royal

nymeria said:


> Les Tigres gavroche with my porc kelly- and I was finally able to use my new cashmere losange on top! I'm tempted to just wear it again tomorrow!
> View attachment 4940096


What a gorgeous combo!! Love every single piece! ❤️


----------



## nymeria

Sammy Royal said:


> What a gorgeous combo!! Love every single piece! ❤


Thank you, dear SR   I've been waiting since August to wear that blanc cashmere ( although now, of course, I wish it weren't QUITE so cold!)


----------



## DrTr

asatoasz said:


> Cross-posting as it’s perfect here.....Rogue H B35 in Chèvre de Coromandel, Epsom Silk’in, Evercolor Bastia with Promanade Au Faubourg 90 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942975


really love your rouge beauties!


----------



## DrTr

Rose poupre and cosmographia!  The hem is almost a perfect match


----------



## DrTr

Animapolis cw 11 and rose poupre - an Animapolis for every color!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Two vintage beauties...


----------



## nymeria

Sammy Royal said:


> Two vintage beauties...
> View attachment 4951184


The luscious chocolate bonbon has another scarf to wear!!  Perfect again!!


----------



## amna72

eternallove4bag said:


> Coming back after a long time on one of my favorite threads on TPF!
> Sharing some of my favorite shots from recent pics taken! Happy new week everyone!



Omg, what a beauty!


----------



## amna72

Craie Kelly 28


----------



## Sammy Royal

nymeria said:


> The luscious chocolate bonbon has another scarf to wear!!  Perfect again!!


Haha... Thank you so much, dear *nymeria*, but this was their only meeting... My DDDM fell in love with the scarf (as I well knew she would... ) so, I gave it to her and my beautiful PeG - just received yesterday - left me again. However, I know it is in the most wonderful hands!


----------



## nymeria

She (and you) are incredibly lucky to have each other. I'm sure she will adore it forever


----------



## lanit

Ebene Barenia Fauborg 30 with mousseline Au Coeur de la Vie and Flowers of South Africa twill.


----------



## Sammy Royal

Posted my NTM Ostrich B35 in Vert Veronese also in the reference thread “Green Color Family“ and some of you (among them dear @Ladybaga ) left such lovely comments which were, unfortunately, deleted because that thread is “pics only“... So, am posting that pic and one more also in this thread now. Many of my shawls and scarves fit this color...


----------



## Croisette7

Sammy Royal said:


> Posted my NTM Ostrich B35 in Vert Veronese also in the reference thread “Green Color Family“ and some of you (among them dear @Ladybaga ) left such lovely comments which were, unfortunately, deleted because that thread is “pics only“... So, am posting that pic and one more also in this thread now. Many of my shawls and scarves fit this color...
> View attachment 5051756
> View attachment 5051757


Beautiful, *Sammy*! Love your blue Epices!


----------



## nymeria

Sammy Royal said:


> Posted my NTM Ostrich B35 in Vert Veronese also in the reference thread “Green Color Family“ and some of you (among them dear @Ladybaga ) left such lovely comments which were, unfortunately, deleted because that thread is “pics only“... So, am posting that pic and one more also in this thread now. Many of my shawls and scarves fit this color...
> View attachment 5051756
> View attachment 5051757


First thing I thought of was " This is a MUST for the perfect match thread! but if I write that, it will get deleted!"  
Thank you for reading my mind!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Croisette7 said:


> Beautiful, *Sammy*! Love your blue Epices!


Thank you so much, my dear friend! ❤️


nymeria said:


> First thing I thought of was " This is a MUST for the perfect match thread! but if I write that, it will get deleted!"
> Thank you for reading my mind!


 Haha! That‘s nice! Thank you for your lovely post!


----------



## Ladybaga

Sammy Royal said:


> Posted my NTM Ostrich B35 in Vert Veronese also in the reference thread “Green Color Family“ and some of you (among them dear @Ladybaga ) left such lovely comments which were, unfortunately, deleted because that thread is “pics only“... So, am posting that pic and one more also in this thread now. Many of my shawls and scarves fit this color...
> View attachment 5051756
> View attachment 5051757


I typed it before, and I will type it again.....   This Cent Plis de Maio shawl is THE PERFECT match to your lovely birdie! Your "Epices" scarf is a GLORIOUS match, too! I love your bag and these photos! Thank you for posting here.  My apologies for chatting in the "Green Colors Only" thread.  (I just get so excited when I see a lovely bag, I can't contain myself!)


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> Ebene Barenia Fauborg 30 with mousseline Au Coeur de la Vie and Flowers of South Africa twill.
> 
> View attachment 4977413
> View attachment 4977414


Be still my beating heart! Lanit, your bag and silks are so beautiful! What a special bag and stunning matches!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Ladybaga said:


> I typed it before, and I will type it again.....   This Cent Plis de Maio shawl is THE PERFECT match to your lovely birdie! Your "Epices" scarf is a GLORIOUS match, too! I love your bag and these photos! Thank you for posting here.  My apologies for chatting in the "Green Colors Only" thread.  (I just get so excited when I see a lovely bag, I can't contain myself!)


Dear *Ladybaga*, soo nice of you to type these lovely comments once again! ❤️ Thank you kindly!


----------



## Ladybaga

Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *Ladybaga*, soo nice of you to type these lovely comments once again! ❤ Thank you kindly!


It's so nice, I had to comment twice!


----------



## lanit

Ladybaga said:


> Be still my beating heart! Lanit, your bag and silks are so beautiful! What a special bag and stunning matches!


Thank you dear! I hope all is well with you and yours!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Sorry, but HAVE to share one more combo with you...  My NTM mousse Toile d‘H just arrived and is such a good match with the B. Both are having this vintage touch that I love so much...


----------



## Julide

Sammy Royal said:


> Sorry, but HAVE to share one more combo with you...  My NTM mousse Toile d‘H just arrived and is such a good match with the B. Both are having this vintage touch that I love so much...
> View attachment 5063780


Wow! Sammy this looks amazing with your bag! Congrats on this versatile mousseline!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Julide said:


> Wow! Sammy this looks amazing with your bag! Congrats on this versatile mousseline!


Thank you so much, dear *Julide*!  Wishing you a wonderful weekend!


----------



## nymeria

Sammy Royal said:


> Sorry, but HAVE to share one more combo with you...  My NTM mousse Toile d‘H just arrived and is such a good match with the B. Both are having this vintage touch that I love so much...
> View attachment 5063780


Perfection  
I agree, its got that wonderful vintage "look" to it


----------



## Croisette7

Sammy Royal said:


> Sorry, but HAVE to share one more combo with you...  My NTM mousse Toile d‘H just arrived and is such a good match with the B. Both are having this vintage touch that I love so much...
> View attachment 5063780


Absolutely love it, *Sammy* ... perfect together!


----------



## Sammy Royal

nymeria said:


> Perfection
> I agree, its got that wonderful vintage "look" to it


Thank you, dear *nymeria*! Just knew, you would understand...


Croisette7 said:


> Absolutely love it, *Sammy* ... perfect together!


Dear *Croisette*, thank you so much! Two grails together...


----------



## Julide

Sammy Royal said:


> Thank you so much, dear *Julide*!  Wishing you a wonderful weekend!



Thank you! Wishing a wonderful weekend as to you too!


----------



## lanit

I love bringing out my toile and box plume nowaday. So light and easy to carry. Here with the whimsical Space Derby by another artist named Ugo.


----------



## lanit

Barenia Halzan with La Cite CSGm


Beton mini Roulis with Ballade de Heian


----------



## lanit

Raisin Chevre Bolide 31 with Flowers of South Africa




Barenia Fauborg B30 with Parures des Samourais shawl


----------



## Meta

Thank you for all the eye candy, @lanit!


----------



## nymeria

I've been scrolling back and forth for 10 minutes, loving each picture! You have a wonderful collection and a great eye pairing them all


----------



## art nouveau

I recently purchased the black with multicolor CW of the Marche du Zambeze scarf.  It is the most versatile scarf.  It goes with so much in my wardrobe.  Bags fromL to R, Lime, Rouge Casaque, Bleu Paon, Noir, Anemone.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I also keep forgetting to post here. This is my current favorite combo -

Rose Extreme Mini Kelly and Graff Hermès gavroche.....splat!




The yellow Space Derby is perfect with Jaune Ambre:




Last one for now - Cosmographia cashmere in blue and BDG Shadow twilly with Blue Hydra:


----------



## hers4eva

gorgeous colors  




art nouveau said:


> I recently purchased the black with multicolor CW of the Marche du Zambeze scarf.  It is the most versatile scarf.  It goes with so much in my wardrobe.  Bags fromL to R, Lime, Rouge Casaque, Bleu Paon, Noir, Anemone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096188


----------



## marzipanchen

looking at all your vivid color combos always makes me so happy. which is funny, as I am a neutrals lover when it comes to what I buy for myself. my fave here is the space derby / jaune ambre.


Notorious Pink said:


> I also keep forgetting to post here. This is my current favorite combo -
> 
> Rose Extreme Mini Kelly and Graff Hermès gavroche.....splat!
> 
> View attachment 5096336
> 
> 
> The yellow Space Derby is perfect with Jaune Ambre:
> 
> View attachment 5096339
> 
> 
> Last one for now - Cosmographia cashmere in blue and BDG Shadow twilly with Blue Hydra:
> 
> View attachment 5096340


----------



## 336

Jaguar Quetzal and K32


----------



## Meta

90cm Sieste au Paradis with SO Mini Roulis in Jaune Ambre permabrass hw.


----------



## Sammy Royal

Halzan 25 in Mauve Sylvestre! Colour changes with the light and is difficult to catch - but gorgeous... ❤️


----------



## lanit

Meta said:


> 90cm Sieste au Paradis with SO Mini Roulis in Jaune Ambre permabrass hw.
> 
> View attachment 5225730


So cool you were offered a SO and chose a Roulis! Such a bright and cheerful accessory all year round! Isthere a contrating interior?


----------



## laurenad

lanit said:


> So cool you were offered a SO and chose a Roulis! Such a bright and cheerful accessory all year round! Isthere a contrating interior?


I agree with this! I love different bags! I will never get an SO, but if I did in my dreams it will be an ostrich plume!


----------



## Meta

Dreaming of Spring with SO Kelly Pochette in Malachite permabrass hw and Iris mousseline


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> Dreaming of Spring with SO Kelly Pochette in Malachite permabrass hw and Iris mousseline
> 
> View attachment 5325372



Dreaming with you


----------



## Julide

Meta said:


> Dreaming of Spring with SO Kelly Pochette in Malachite permabrass hw and Iris mousseline
> 
> View attachment 5325372


A beautiful combo!


----------



## textilegirl

Meta said:


> Dreaming of Spring with SO Kelly Pochette in Malachite permabrass hw and Iris mousseline
> 
> View attachment 5325372


This is outstanding Meta!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Meta said:


> Dreaming of Spring with SO Kelly Pochette in Malachite permabrass hw and Iris mousseline
> 
> View attachment 5325372


Stunning combo


----------



## hopiko

Meta said:


> Dreaming of Spring with SO Kelly Pochette in Malachite permabrass hw and Iris mousseline
> 
> View attachment 5325372


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## hopiko

I just picked up this Duo Cosmique that I somehow missed last fall and I love how it matches the bag I was carrying…SO chèvre B30 in Blue sapphire with Malachite interior BGHW


----------



## Meta

Sous le Cèdre with Perspective Cavaliere 21 in Gold Togo/Hunter.


----------



## Helventara

I am so pleased with my early venture into shawls. The red pairs amazingly well with the brown bags and their secondary colours. I probably can get away with the black/dark grey  combination if I play mixed-metal and wear my chunky Pasha.


----------



## Meta

Finally bought a new 90cm silk, Lanternes Ballons & Cocardes from FW 2022. Was love at first sight since I first saw it in press pics.   Happy to find a cw that I don't have that ended up pairing well with SO my Mini Roulis in Jaune Ambre permabrass hw.


----------



## LouiseCPH

I shared this recent acquisition in other treads- but it also fits well here: Plume 32 and CSGM Selle de  Dignitaire


----------



## Julide

Meta said:


> Finally bought a new 90cm silk, Lanternes Ballons & Cocardes from FW 2022. Was love at first sight since I first saw it in press pics.   Happy to find a cw that I don't have that ended up pairing well with SO my Mini Roulis in Jaune Ambre permabrass hw.
> 
> View attachment 5620239


Perfect combination!


----------



## Croisette7

Très chic!


----------



## Croisette7

LouiseCPH said:


> I shared this recent acquisition in other treads- but it also fits well here: Plume 32 and CSGM Selle de  Dignitaire
> 
> View attachment 5620244


Très chic, Louise!


----------



## BritAbroad

LouiseCPH said:


> I shared this recent acquisition in other treads- but it also fits well here: Plume 32 and CSGM Selle de  Dignitaire
> 
> View attachment 5620244


Beautiful!!


----------

